# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من عيون الشعر.

## عدنان البخاري

_
قالتْ: حُبِستَ؟ فَقُلتُ: لَيسَ بِضائِرٍ *** حَبسي، وَأَيُّ مُهَنَّدٍ لايُغمَدُ؟
أوَما رأيتِ الليثَ يألَفُ غيلَهُ *** كِبرًا وأوباشُ السِباعِ تَرَدَّدُ
والشمسُ لولا أنَّهامحجوبةٌ *** عن ناظِرَيكِ لما أضاءَ الفَرقَدُ
والبَدرُ يُدرِكُهُ السِّرارُ فَتَنجَلي *** أيَّامُهُ وكأنَّه مُتجدِّدُ
والغَيثُ يَحصُرُهُ الغَمامُ فَما يُرى *** إلَّا وريِّقُهُ يُراحُ ويَرعُدُ
والنارُ في أحجارِها مَخبوءَةٌ *** لا تُصطَلى إن لَم تُثِرها الأزنُدُ
والزاعِبِيَّةُ لا يُقيمُ كُعوبَها *** إلَّا الثِّقافُ وجَذوَةٌ تَتَوَقَّدُ
غِيَرُ اللَّيالي بادِئاتٌ عُوَّد *** والمالُ عارِيَةٌ يُفادُ ويَنفَدُ
ولِكُلِّ حالٍ مُعقِبٌ ولرُبَّما *** أجلى لك المَكروهُ عَمَّا يُحمَدُ
كم مِن عَليلٍ قد تَخَطَّاهُ الرَّدى *** فَنَجا وماتَ طَبيبُهُ والعُوَّدُ
صبرًا فإنَّ الصَّبرَ يُعقِبُ راحةً *** ويَدُ الخليفةِ لا تُطاوِلُها يَدُ
والحَبسُ ما لَم تَغشَهُ لِدَنِيَّةٍ *** شَنعاءَ نِعمَ المَنزِلُ المُتَوَرَّدُ
واللَهُ بالِغُ أمرِهِ في خلقِهِ *** وإلَيهِ مَصدَرُنا غدًا والمَورِدُ
ولَئِن مَضَيتُ لَقَلَّما يَبقى الذي *** قد كادَني وَلَيَجمَعَنَّا المَوعِدُ!
فبِأيِّ ذنبٍ أصبَحَت أعراضُنا *** نَهبًا يُشيدُ بِها اللَّئيمُ الأوغَدُ
_

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بارك الله فيكم أستاذ عدنان .
جميلة القصيدة . . مَن قائلها ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيكِ بارك الله.. قائلها علي بن الجهم.

----------


## أسماء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك  أستاذ على هذا النقل الطيب*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وفيكِ بارك الله.وقعُ الشوائبِ شيَّب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والدهرُ بالناس قُلَّبْ
إن دان يوماً لشخصٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ففي غدٍ يتغلَّبْ
فلا تثقْ بوميضٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من برقهِ فهو خُلَّبْ
واصْبر إذا هو أضرى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بك الخطوبَ وألَّبْ
فما على التِبْرِ عارٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في النار حينَ يُقلَّبْ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبوفراس الحمداني: أَراكَ عَصِيَّ الدَمعِ شيمَتُكَ الصَبرُ • • • أَما لِلهَوى نَهيٌ عَلَيكَ وَلا أَمرُ
بَلى أَنا مُشتاقٌ وَعِندِيَ لَوعَةٌ • • • وَلَكِنَّ مِثلي لايُذاعُ لَهُ سِرُّ
إِذا اللَيلُ أَضواني بَسَطتُ يَدَ الهَوى • • • وَأَذلَلتُ دَمعاً مِن خَلائِقِهِ الكِبرُ
تَكادُ تُضيءُ النارُ بَينَ جَوانِحي • • • إِذا هِيَ أَذكَتها الصَبابَةُ وَالفِكرُ
مُعَلِّلَتي بِالوَصلِ وَالمَوتُ دونَهُ • • • إِذا مِتَّ ظَمآناً فَلا نَزَلَ القَطرُ
حَفِظتُ وَضَيَّعتِ المَوَدَّةَ بَينَنا • • • وَأَحسَنَ مِن بَعضِ الوَفاءِ لَكِ العُذرُ
وَما هَذِهِ الأَيّامُ إِلّا صَحائِفٌ • • • لِأَحرُفِها مِن كَفِّ كاتِبِها بَشرُ
بِنَفسي مِنَ الغادينَ في الحَيِّ غادَةً • • • هَوايَ لَها ذَنبٌ وَبَهجَتُها عُذرُ
تَروغُ إِلى الواشينَ فِيَّ وَإِنَّ لي • • • لَأُذناً بِها عَن كُلِّ واشِيَةٍ وَقرُ
بَدَوتُ وَأَهلي حاضِرونَ لِأَنَّني • • • أَرى أَنَّ داراً لَستِ مِن أَهلِها قَفرُ
وَحارَبتُ قَومي في هَواكِ وَإِنَّهُم • • • وَإِيّايَ لَولا حُبَّكِ الماءُ وَالخَمرُ
فَإِن يَكُ ماقالَ الوُشاةُ وَلَم يَكُن • • • فَقَد يَهدِمُ الإيمانُ ماشَيَّدَ الكُفرُ
وَفَيتُ وَفي بَعضِ الوَفاءِ مَذَلَّةٌ • • • لِإِنسانَةٍ في الحَيِّ شيمَتُها الغَدرُ
تُسائِلُني مَن أَنتَ؟ وَهيَ عَليمَةٌ • • • وَهَل بِفَتىً مِثلي عَلى حالِهِ نُكرُ!
فَقُلتُ: كَما شاءَت وَشاءَ لَها الهَوى • • • قَتيلُكِ قالَت: أَيَّهُم فَهُمُ كُثرُ؟
فَقُلتُ لَها: لَو شِئتِ لَم تَتَعَنَّتي • • • وَلَم تَسأَلي عَنّي وَعِندَكِ بي خُبرُ
فَقالَت: لَقَد أَزرى بِكَ الدَهرُ بَعدَنا • • • فَقُلتُ: مَعاذَ اللَهِ بَل أَنتِ لا الدَهرُ!
وَما كانَ لِلأَحزانِ لَولاكِ مَسلَكٌ • • • إِلى القَلبِ لَكِنَّ الهَوى لِلبِلى جِسرُ
وَتَهلِكُ بَينَ الهَزلِ وَالجَدِّ مُهجَةٌ • • • إِذا ماعَداها البَينُ عَذَّبَها الهَجرُ
فَأَيقَنتُ أَن لاعِزَّ بَعدي لِعاشِقٍ • • • وَأَنَّ يَدي مِمّا عَلِقتُ بِهِ صِفرُ
وَقَلَّبتُ أَمري لا أَرى لِيَ راحَةً • • • إِذا البَينُ أَنساني أَلَحَّ بِيَ الهَجرُ
فَعُدتُ إِلى حُكمِ الزَمانِ وَحُكمِها • • • لَها الذَنبُ لاتُجزى بِهِ وَلِيَ العُذرُ
فَلا تُنكِريني يا اِبنَةَ العَمِّ إِنَّهُ • • • لِيَعرِفُ مَن أَنكَرتِهِ البَدوُ وَالحَضرُ
وَلا تُنكِريني إِنَّني غَيرُ مُنكِرٍ • • • إِذا زَلَّتِ الأَقدامُ وَاِستُنزِلَ النَصرُ
وَإِنّي لَجَرّارٌ لِكُلِّ كَتيبَةٍ • • • مُعَوَّدَةٍ أَن لايُخِلَّ بِها النَصرُ
وَإِنّي لَنَزّالٌ بِكُلِّ مَخوفَةٍ • • • كَثيرٌ إِلى نُزّالِها النَظَرُ الشَزرُ
فَأَظمَأُ حَتّى تَرتَوي البيضُ وَالقَنا • • • وَأَسغَبُ حَتّى يَشبَعَ الذِئبُ وَالنَسرُ
وَما حاجَتي بِالمالِ أَبغي وُفورَهُ • • • إِذا لَم أَفِر عِرضي فَلا وَفَرَ الوَفرُ
أَسِرتُ وَما صَحبي بِعُزلٍ لَدى الوَغى • • • وَلا فَرَسي مُهرٌ وَلا رَبُّهُ غَمرُ
وَلَكِن إِذا حُمَّ القَضاءُ عَلى اِمرِئٍ • • • فَلَيسَ لَهُ بَرٌّ يَقيهِ وَلا بَحرُ
يَقولونَ لي بِعتَ السَلامَةَ بِالرَّدى • • • فَقُلتُ أَما وَاللَهِ مانالَني خُسرُ
وَهَل يَتَجافى عَنِّيَ المَوتُ ساعَةً • • • إِذا ماتَجافى عَنِّيَ الأَسرُ وَالضَرُّ
هُوَ المَوتُ فَاِختَر ماعَلا لَكَ ذِكرُهُ • • • فَلَم يَمُتِ الإِنسانُ ماحَيِيَ الذِكرُ
يَمُنّونَ أَن خَلّوا ثِيابي وَإِنَّما • • • عَلَيَّ ثِيابٌ مِن دِمائِهِمُ حُمرُ
وَقائِمُ سَيفٍ فيهِمُ اندَقَّ نَصلُهُ • • • وَأَعقابُ رُمحٍ فيهِمُ حُطَّمُ الصَدرُ
سَيَذكُرُني قَومي إِذا جَدَّ جِدُّهُم • • • وَفي اللَيلَةِ الظَلماءِ يُفتَقَدُ البَدرُ
فَإِن عِشتُ فَالطَعنُ الَّذي يَعرِفونَهُ • • • وَتِلكَ القَنا وَالبيضُ وَالضُمَّرُ الشُقرُ
وَإِن مُتُّ فَالإِنسانُ لابُدَّ مَيِّتٌ • • • وَإِن طالَتِ الأَيّامُ وَاِنفَسَحَ العُمرُ
وَلَو سَدَّ غَيري ماسَدَدتُ اِكتَفوا بِهِ • • • وَما كانَ يَغلو التِبرُ لَو نَفَقَ الصُفرُ
وَنَحنُ أُناسٌ لا تَوَسُّطَ عِندَنا • • • لَنا الصَدرُ دونَ العالَمينَ أَوِ القَبرُ
تَهونُ عَلَينا في المَعالي نُفوسُنا • • • وَمَن خَطَبَ الحَسناءَ لَم يُغلِها المَهرُ

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

رفقا بالقرَّاء (ابتسامة) !!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أقوارير كلهم؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبوفردوس

هم أكثر تأثيرا فرفقا!

----------


## عصام البشير

الحمد لله
حياكم الله شيخنا البخاري، ووفقكم لمرضاته.
في قصيدة أبي فراس التي وضعتموها هذا البيت:
وَلا خَيرَ في دَفعِ الرَدى بِمَذَلَّةٍ • • • كَما رَدَّها يَوماً بِسَوءَتِهِ عَمروُ
والمقصود في البيت عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه في قصة مبارزته الشهيرة مع علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه.
وهي قصة معروفة في التاريخ، والله أعلم بصحتها.
ومن رأيي أن الأولى عدم نشر مثل هذا البيت، لما يجب من الأدب مع الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم. وحال الحمدانيين في التشيع معروف.
والله أعلم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حيا الله الشيخ عصام، وأرحب به.. قد قمت بحذف البيت.
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر فبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## مهند المعتبي

> قالَتْ: حُبِستَ؟ فَقُلتُ: لَيسَ بِضائِرٍ    حَبسي، وَأَيُّ مُهَنَّدٍ لا يُغمَدُ؟


هنا مربطُ الفرس ، ورنَّةُ الجرس ..
هنا يحلو المُقَام ..
 سُرِرتُ بهذا الانتقاء الذي تضمَّنَ الملون بالأحمر ( ابتسامة )
بارك الله فيك شيخنا أبا عاصم ..

----------


## آل عامر

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أتذكر قصيدةً جميلة جدا ومؤثرة في الوزير ابن بقية الذي قُتل بطريقة وحشية ، وناظمها - إن لم تخني الذاكرة - الأنباري والله أعلم .
ولا اتذكر منها سوى بيتين : 
علو في الحياة وفي الممات ,, لحقا أنت إحدى المعجزات
............
ولكني أصبر عنك نفسي ,, مخافة أن أعد من الجناة .

----------


## ناصر الدين الحنبلي

ومن القصائد الجميلة المعبرة عن اللوعة والبهجة 
للأستاذ سيد قطب رحمه الله :
أخي أنت حرٌّ وراء السدود ..... أخي أنت حرٌّ بتلك القيود
إذا كنت بالله مستعصما .... فماذا يضيرك كيد العبيد؟!!
أخي:ستُبيد جيوش الظلام .... ويُشرق في الكون فجر جديد
فأطلق لروحك إشراقها .... ترى الفجر يرمقنا من بعيد
أخي: قد أصابك سهم ذليل .... وغدرا رماك ذراع كليل 
ستُبتَر يوماً فصبرٌ جميل .... ولم يدمَ بعدُ عرين الأسود
أخي: قد سرت من يديك الدماء .... أبت أن تُشلَّ بقيد الإماء
سترفع قربانها للسماء ...... مخضبة بوسام الخلود
أخي هل تُراك سئمت الكفاح ؟ .... وألقيتَ عن كاهليك السلاح
فمن للضحايا يواسي الجراح ؟..... ويرفع راياتها من جديد
أخي: إنني اليوم صلب المراس ... أدكُّ صخور الجبال الرواسي 
غدا سأشيحُ بفأسي الخلاص ... رؤوس الأفاعي إلى أن تبيد 
أخي: إن ذرفت عليَّ الدموع ... وبللت قبري بها في خشوع 
فأوقد لهم من رفاتي الشموع ... وسيروا بها نحو مجد تليد
أخي: إنْ نمتْ نلقَ أحبابنا .... فروضات ربي اُعدَّت لنا 
وأطيارها رفرفت حولنا ... فطوبى لنا في ديار الخلود
أخي إنني ما سئمتُ الكفاح ... ولا أنا ألقيتُ عني السلاح
فإنْ انا متُّ فإني شهيد ..... وأنت ستمضي بنصر مجيد
ساثار ولكن لرب ودين ... وأمضي على سنتي في يقين
فإما إلى النصر فوق الأنام ... وإما إلى الله في الخالدين .
قد اختارنا الله في دعوته .... وإنا سنمضي على سنته 
فمنا الذين قضوا نحبهم .... ومنا الحفيظ على ذمته 
أخي: فامضِ لاتلتقت للوراء ... طريقك قد خضبته الدماء
ولا تلتفت هنا أو هناك .... ولا تتطلع لغير السماء

فرد عليه شاعر الموصل قائلا بعد اعدامه
اخى سوف تبكى عليك العيون***وتسأل عنك دموع المعين 
فإنْ جف دمعي سيبكي الغمام *** يرصّع قبركَ بالياسمين 

أخي إن قضيت ستحيى بنا ***كأن لم يمرّعليك الفنا 
فتمرح مهما إحتوتك القيود ***وتنعم بالحب ما بيننا

أخي عند ذكرك تجري الدموع *** لتربأ صدع الفؤاد الهلوع 
وتسجد في سيرها للإلـــــه *** وتذكركم عنده في الركوع 

أخي أنت مصباح هذي الحياة *** وتموت لتبعد عنها الهلاك 
فأشعل لها في الظلام الظلوم *** منار الشعوب ونار الطغاة 

أخي قد مضى سنة بالمثل **** فكان شهيدا وكان البطل 
فإن ذقت أنت صنوف العذاب *** فإنك علي دربهم لم تزل

أخي ستنير الدماء الظلام *** وتزرعه رحمة وسلام..
فيا سحب غطّي شعاع الهلال *** سيشرق بعدك بدر التمام..

أخي إننا ما أسأنا الظنون *** بروح قوي وجسم نحيل 
فماذا تروم لديك الخطوب *** وماذا يضيرك كيد العبيد 
اخى مايريدون من مؤمن  ***  له قبره افضل المسكن
هلمى اى حادثات الزمن*** فلن تجدى فيه من موهن
اخى لن ننام وتحى السهاد ***اخى سنحرك قلب الجماد
اخى ان ايماننا لكفيل بهز*** الرواسى ومحق الفساد

أخي ما يئسنا ولن نيأسا *** وما طال في القلب لبث الأسى
وما حل أفئدة المؤمنين *** سوى أمل في الجنان رسى
اخى لست وحدك فى الامتحان*** فكن رابط الجأش صلب الجنان
ستصرخ بالظلم كل الشفاه*** ويهزأبالموت كل لسان
اخى انت فى النار فى المرجل*** ونحن على بعدها نصطلى
فكن مشعلا خالدا لايزول*** فنحن الوقود لذا المشعل

أخي فانتظر ولتعش في غدِ. ***سينبثق الأمل السرمدي
فإن مزقتنا سني الحياة ***فإنّا مع النصر في موعدِ
وانا مع الله فى الموعد



تستحق  ان تكون معلقة في القلوب.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكما..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبوالطيب المتنبي : 
ملومكما يجلُّ عن الملامِ * * *  ووقعُ فعاله فوق الكلامِ !
ذراني والفلاة بلا دليلٍ * * *  ووجهي والهجير بلا لثامِ
فإني أستريحُ بذي وهذا * * *  وأتعبُ بالإناخة والمقامِ 
عيون رواحلي إن حِرتُ عيني * * *  وكلُّ بغامُ رازحتي بُغامي
فقد أردُ المياه بغير هادٍ * * *  سوى عدِّيْ لها برق الغمامِ
فلمَّا صار ودُّ الناس خِبَّاً * * *  جزيتُ على ابتسامٍ بابتسامِ!
وصرتُ أشكُّ فيمن أصْطفيه * * *  لعلمي أنَّه بعضُ الأنامِ!
يُحبُّ العاقلون على التصافي * * *  وحُبُّ الجاهلين على الوسامِ
عجبتُ لمن له قدٌّ وحدٌّ * * *  وينبو نبوةَ القضم الكَهَامِ
ومن يجد الطريق إلى المعالي * * *  فلا يذر المطيَّ بلا سنامِ
ولم أرَ في عيوب الناس عيباً * * *  كنقص القادرين على التمامِ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخوان الكريمان.. مهند المعتبي وأحمد آل عامر.. وفقهما الله بارك فيهما
قد نسيتكما والله وتركت شكركما فعذرًا، وأسال الله ان ينفع بنا ويصلح شؤوننا

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبو نواس الحسن بن هانيء:
خَلِّ جَنبَيكَ لِرامِ ••• وَاِمضِ عَنهُ بِسَلامِ
مُت بِداءِ الصَمتِ خَيرٌ ••• لَكَ مِن داءِ الكَلامِ
رُبَّما اِستَفتَحتَ بِالمَز ••• حِ مَغاليقَ الحِمامِ
رُبَّ لَفظٍ ساقَ آجـ ••• ـالَ نِيامٍ وَقِيامِ
إِنَّما السَّالِمُ مَن أَلـ ••• ـجَمَ فاهُ بِلِجامِ
فَاِلبِسِ الناسَ عَلى الصِّـ ••• ـحَةِ مِنهُم وَالسَقامِ
وَعَلَيكَ القَصدَ إِنَّ الـ ••• ـقَصدَ أَبقى لِلحُمامِ
شِبتَ يا هَذا وَما تَتـ ••• ـرُكُ أَخلاقَ الغُلامِ
وَالمَنايـا آكِـلاتٌ ••• شارِبـاتٌ لِلأَنـامِ

----------


## لامية العرب

> وَالمَنايا آكِلاتٌ • • • شارِباتٌ لِلأَنامِ


نعم والله ما أروع الإنتقاء لهذه الأبيات المعبرة 


ولأن هذه الهضبة مليئة بالعيون فسأجود من معينها العذب

قائل الأبيات هو البحتريّ :
 أبو عبادة الوليد بن عبيد الطائي 
صنت نفسي عما يدنس نفسي *** وَتَرَفَّعتُ عَن جَدا كُلِّ جِبسِ
وَتَماسَكتُ حينَ زَعزَعَني الدَهـ *** ـرُ التِماسًا مِنهُ لِتَعسي وَنَكسي
بُلَغٌ مِن صُبابَةِ العَيشِ عِندي *** طَفَّفَتها الأَيّامُ تَطفيفَ بَخسِ

وَكَأَنَّ الزَمانَ أَصبَحَ مَحمو *** لًا هَواهُ مَعَ الأَخَسِّ الأَخَسِّ
وَاشتِرائي العِراقَ خُطَّةُ غَبنٍ *** بَعدَ بَيعي الشَآمَ بَيعَةَ وَكسِ
لاتَرُزني مُزاوِلًا لِاختِباري *** بَعدَ هَذي البَلوى فَتُنكِرَ مَسّي
وَقَديمًا عَهِدَتني ذا هَناتٍ *** آبِياتٍ عَلى الدَنِيّاتِ شُمسِ
وَلَقَد رابَني نُبُوُّ ابنُ عَمّي *** بَعدَ لينٍ مِن جانِبَيهِ وَأُنسِ
وَإِذا ماجُفيتُ كُنتُ جَديرًا *** أَن أَرى غَيرَ مُصبِحٍ حَيثُ أُمسي
حَضَرَت رَحلِيَ الهُمومُ فَوَجَّهـ *** ـتُ إِلى أَبيَضِ المَدائِنِ عَنسي
أَتَسَلّى عَنِ الحُظوظِ وَآسى *** لِمَحَلٍّ مِن آلِ ساسانَ دَرسِ
أَذكَرتِنيهُمُ الخُطوبُ التَوالي *** وَلَقَد تُذكِرُ الخُطوبُ وَتُنسي
وَهُمُ خافِضونَ في ظِلِّ عالٍ *** مُشرِفٍ يَحسِرُ العُيونَ وَيُخسي

حِلَلٌ لَم تَكن كَأَطلالِ سُعدى *** في قِفارٍ مِنَ البَسابِسِ مُلسِ
وَمَساعٍ لَولا المُحاباةُ مِنّي *** لَم تُطِقها مَسعاةُ عَنسٍ وَعَبسِ
نَقَلَ الدَهرُ عَهدَهُنَّ عَنِ الـ *** ـجِدَّةِ حَتّى رَجَعنَ أَنضاءَ لُبسِ

لَو تَراهُ عَلِمتَ أَنَّ اللَيالي *** جَعَلَت فيهِ مَأتَمًا بَعدَ عُرسِ
وَهوَ يُنبيكَ عَن عَجائِبِ قَومٍ *** لايُشابُ البَيانُ فيهِم بِلَبسِ
وَإِذا مارَأَيتَ صورَةَ أَنطا *** كِيَّةَ اِرتَعتَ بَينَ رومٍ وَفُرسِ
وَالمَنايا مَواثِلٌ وَأَنوشِر *** وانَ يُزجى الصُفوفَ تَحتَ الدِرَفسِ
في اخضِرارٍ مِنَ اللِباسِ عَلى أَصـ *** ـفَرَ يَختالُ في صَبيغَةِ وَرسِ
وَعِراكُ الرِجالِ بَينَ يَدَيهِ *** في خُفوتٍ مِنهُم وَإِغماضِ جَرسِ
مِن مُشيحٍ يَهوى بِعامِلِ رُمحٍ *** وَمُليحٍ مِنَ السِنانِ بِتُرسِ
تَصِفُ العَينُ أَنَّهُم جِدُّ أَحيا *** ءَ لَهُم بَينَهُم إِشارَةُ خُرسِ
يَغتَلي فيهِم ارتِابي حَتّى *** تَتَقَرّاهُمُ يَدايَ بِلَمسِ

مُزعَجًا بِالفِراقِ عَن أُنسِ إِلفٍ *** عَزَّ أَو مُرهَقًا بِتَطليقِ عِرسِ


مُشمَخِّرٌ تَعلو لَهُ شُرُفاتٌ *** رُفِعَت في رُؤوسِ رَضوى وَقُدسِ
لابِساتٌ مِنَ البَياضِ فَما تُبـ *** ـصِرُ مِنها إِلّا غَلائِلَ بُرسِ
لَيسَ يُدرى أَصُنعُ إِنسٍ لِجِنٍّ *** سَكَنوهُ أَم صُنعُ جِنٍّ لِإِنسِ
فَكَأَنّي أَرى المَراتِبَ وَالقَو *** مَ إِذا ما بَلَغتُ آخِرَ حِسّي

وَكَأَنَّ اللِقاءَ أَوَّلَ مِن أَمـ *** ـسٍ وَوَشكَ الفِراقِ أَوَّلَ أَمسِ
وَكَأَنَّ الَّذي يُريدُ اتِّباعًا *** طامِعٌ في لُحوقِهِم صُبحَ خَمسِ
عُمِّرَت لِلسُرورِ دَهرًا فَصارَت *** لِلتَعَزّي رِباعُهُم وَالتَأَسّي
فَلَها أَن أُعينَها بِدُموعٍ *** موقَفاتٍ عَلى الصَبابَةِ حُبسِ
ذاكَ عِندي وَلَيسَت الدارُ داري *** باِقتِرابٍ مِنها وَلا الجِنسُ جِنسي



أعذروني على الإطالة...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك وفي ونفع بك وبي خي الكريم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكم يسعدني إضافاتك الجميلة على هذا الموضوع، فالشعر مرتع فسيح للروح والعقل، يحتاج المرء التنزُّه فيه بين فينة وأخرى، مع ما يحصل له من العبرة والحكمة والاتعاظ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي مثل أبيات البحتري الجميلة نظم أحمد شوقي، ولعلِّي أثبت سينيَّته الرائعة بعدُ إن شاء الله.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبوالطَّيِّب المتنبِّي:

حَتّامَ نَحنُ نُساري النَجمَ في الظُلَمِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَما سُراهُ عَلى خُفٍّ وَلا قَدَمِ
وَلا يُحِسُّ بِأَجفانٍ يُحِسُّ بِها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَقدَ الرُقادِ غَريبٌ باتَ لَم يَنَمِ
تَوَهَّمَ القَومُ أَنَّ العَجزَ قَرَّبَنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَفي التَقَرُّبِ ما يَدعو إِلى التِهَمِ
وَلَم تَزَل قِلَّةُ الإِنصافِ قاطِعَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بَينَ الرِجالِ وَلَو كانوا ذَوي رَحِمِ
فَلا زِيارَةَ إِلّا أَن تَزورَهُمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَيدٍ نَشَأنَ مَعَ المَصقولَةِ الخُذُمِ
مِن كُلِّ قاضِيَّةٍ بِالمَوتِ شَفرَتُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما بَينَ مُنتَقَمٍ مِنهُ وَمُنتَقِمِ
صُنّا قَوائِمَها عَنهُم فَما وَقَعَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَواقِعَ اللُؤمِ في الأَيدي وَلا الكَزَمِ
هَوِّن عَلى بَصَرٍ ما شَقَّ مَنظَرُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَإِنَّما يَقَظاتُ العَينِ كَالحُلُمِ!
وَلا تَشَكَّ إِلى خَلقٍ فَتُشمِتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شَكوى الجَريحِ إِلى الغِربانِ وَالرَخَمِ!
وَكُن عَلى حَذَرٍ لِلناسِ تَستُرُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا يَغُرُّكَ مِنهُم ثَغرُ مُبتَسِمُ!
غاضَ الوَفاءُ فَما تَلقاهُ في عِدَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَعوَزَ الصِدقُ في الإِخبارِ وَالقَسَمِ
سُبحانَ خالِقِ نَفسي كَيفَ لَذَّتُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيما النُفوسُ تَراهُ غايَةُ الأَلَمِ
الدَهرُ يَعجَبُ مِن حَملي نَوائِبَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَصَبرِ جِسمي عَلى أَحداثِهِ الحُطُمِ
وَقتٌ يَضيعُ وَعُمرٌ لَيتَ مُدَّتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في غَيرِ أُمَّتِهِ مِن سالِفِ الأُمَمِ
أَتى الزَمانَ بَنوهُ في شَبيبَتِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَسَرَّهُم وَأَتَيناهُ عَلى الهَرَمِ 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجاء بعده من اقتبس وضمَّن شيئًا من أبياته فقال:

قَد يَفقِدُ المَرءُ بَينَ النَّاسِ عِزَّتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِذا شَكا أَمرَهُ أَو سَبَّ مِحنَتَهُ
فَكُن كَلَيثِ الشَّرى ما باعَ هَيبَتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا تَشَكَّ إِلى خَلقٍ فَتُشمِتَهُ
شَكوى الجَريحِ إلى الغِربانِ والرَّخَم
تَصونُ نَفسي عنِ الإفصاحِ عِزَّتُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَأَنَّما عِفَّةُ الأَجيالِ عِفَّتُها
وَقَد تُذِلُّ نُفوسَ الأُسدِ مِحنَتُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سُبحانَ خالِقِ نَفسي كَيفَ لَذَّتُها
فيما النُّفوسُ تَراه غايَةَ الأَلَم

----------


## لامية العرب

قال الشاعر محمود غنيم -رحمه الله 

مالي وللنجم يرعاني وأرعاه...أمسى كلانا يخاف الغمض جفناه 
*لي فيك ياليل آهات أرددهـا ... أواه لـو أجـدت المحـزون أواه* 
*لا تحسبني محباً يشتكي وصباً ... أهون بما في سبيـل الحـب ألقـاه* 
*إني تذكرت والذكـرى مؤرقـة ... مجـداً تليـدا بأيدينـا أضعنـاه* 
*أنى اتجهت إلى الإسلام في بلد ... تجـده كالطيـر مقصوصـاً جناحـاه* 
(هذا البيت غير لائق فالإسلام قوي فليت الشاعر رحمه الله  سلط الضوء على بني الإسلام لا على الإسلام نفسه)
*ويح العروبة كان الكون مسرحها ... فأصبحت تتوارى فـي زوايـاه* 
*كم صرفتنا يد كنا نصرفهـا ... وبـات يحكمنـا شعبـاً ملكنـاه* 
*كم بالعراق وكم بالهند ذو شجن ... شكا فردّدت الأهرام شكـواه* 
*بني العمومة إن القرح مسّكموا ... ومسّنا نحـن فـي الآلام أشبـاه* 
*يا أهل يثرب أدمت مقلتيّ يد ... بدريـة تسـأل المصـري جـدواه* 
*الدين والضاد من مغناكم انبعثا ... فطبّقا الشـرق أقصـاه وأدنـاه* 
*لسنا نمدّ لكم أيماننـا صلـةً ... لكنمـا هـو دَيْـن مـا قضينـاه* 
*هل كان دِيْن ابنِ عدنانٍ سوى فلق ... شق الوجود وليلُ الجهل يغشاه* 
*سل الحضارة ماضيها وحاضرها ... هل كان يتصلُ العهدان لـولاه* 
*هي الحنيفةُ عينُ الله تكلؤها ... فكلما حاولـوا تشويههـا شاهـوا* 
*هل تطلبون من المختار معجزةً ... يكفيه شعبٌ من الأجداث أحيـاه* 
*من وحد العرب حتى صار واترهم ... إذا رأى ولـد الموتـور أخـاه* 
*وكيف كانوا يداً في الحرب واحدة ... من خاضها باع دنياه بأخـراه* 
*وكيف ساس رعاة الأبل مملكة ... ماساسها قيصر من قبـل أو شـاه* 
*وكيف كان لهم علم وفلسفة ... وكيف كانت لهـم سُفْـن وأمـواه* 
*سنّوا المساواة لاعُرْب ولا عجمٌ ... ما لإمـرئ شـرف إلا بتقـواه* 
*وقرَّرتْ مبدأ الشورى حكومتُهم ... فليس للفـرد فيهـا مـا تمنـاه* 
*ورحب الناس بالإسلام حين رأوا ... أن الإخاء وأن العـدل مغـزاه* 
*يا من رأى عمر تكسوه بردته ... والزيت أدم لـه والكـوخ مـأواه* 
*يهتز كسرى على كرسيه فرقاً ... من بأسه وملـوك الـروم تخشـاه* 
*سل المعالي عنـا إننـا عـرب ... شعارنـا المجـد يهوانـا ونهـواه* 
*هي العروبة لفظ إن نطقت به ... فالشرق والضاد والإسـلام معنـاه* 
*استرشد الغرب بالماضي فأرشده ... ونحن كان لنـا مـاض نسينـاه* 
*إنا مشينا وراء الغرب نقتبس مـن ... ضيائـه فأصابتنـا شظايـاه* 
*بالله سل خلف بحر الروم عن عرب ... بالأمس كانوا هنا مابالهم تاهوا* 
*فأن تراءت لك الحمراء عن كثب ... فسائل الصرح أين المجد والجـاه* 
*وانزل دمشق وخاطب صخر مسجدها ... عمن بناه لعل الصخر ينعاه* 
*وطف ببغداد وابحث في مقابرها ... عل امرءاً من بني العبـاس تلقـاه* 
*هذي معالم خرس كل واحدة ... منهن قامت خطيبـاً فاغـراً فـاه* 
*إنى لأشْعر إذ أغشى معالمهـم ... كأننـي راهـبٌ يغشـى مُصـلاه* 
*الله يعلم ما قلّبت سيرتهـمْ ... يومـاً وأخطـأ دمـعُ العيـن مجـراه* 
*أين الرشيد وقد طاف الغمام به ... فحيـن جـاوز بغـداد تحـداه* 
*ملْكٌ كملك بنى "التاميز" ما غَرَبت ... شمسُ عليه ولا بـرقُ تخطـاه* 
*ماضٍ تعيش على أنقاضه أمم ... ونستمد القوى من وحـي ذكـراه* 
*لا دُرّ درّ امرئ يطري أوائله ... فخراً ويطرق إن ساءلتـه مـا هـو* 
*ما بال شمل شعوب الضاد منصدعا... رباه أدرك شعوب الضاد ربـاه* 
*عهد الخلافة في البسفور قد درست ... آثارُه طيّب الرحمـن مثـواه* 
*تاج أغرّ على الأتراك تعرضـه ... مـا بالنـا نجـد الأتـراك تأبـاه* 
*ألم يروْا: كيف فدّاه معاوية ... وكيـف راح علـيّ مـن ضحايـاه* 
*غالَ ابنَ بنت رسول الله ثم عدا ... على ابن بنتِ أبى بكـر فـأرداه* 
*لما ابتغى يدَها السفاح أمهرها ... نهراً من الدم فـوق الأرض أجـراه* 
*ما للخلافة ذنب عند شانئها ... قد يظلم السيفَ من خانتـه كفـاه* 
*الحكمُ يسلسُ باسم الدين جامحه ... ومن يرمُهْ بحـد السيـف أعيـاه* 
*يا ربَّ مولى له الأعناقُ خاضعةٌ ... وراهبُ الدّير باسم الدين مـولاه* 
*أني لأعتبر الإسلام جامعـة ... للشـرق لا محـض ديـن سنـه الله* 
*أرواحنا تتلاقى فيه خافقـة ... كالنحـل إذ يتلاقـى فـي خلايـاه* 
*دستوره الوحي والمختار عاهله ... والمسلمون وأن شتـوا رعايـاه* 
*لا هم قد أصبحت أهواؤنا شيعاً ... فامنن علينا براع أنـت ترضـاه* 
*راع يعيد إلى الإسلام سيرتـه ... يرعـى بنيـه وعيـن الله ترعـاه*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> الأخوان الكريمان.. مهند المعتبي وأحمد آل عامر.. وفقهما الله بارك فيهما
> قد نسيتكما ...


http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.php?p=67832&postcount  =17

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم أشرف.. سهوٌ إثر سهوٍ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأعتذر للأخ الكريم ((محمد)) آل عامر عن هذا الخطأ المتكرِّر، واعتذر له مقدَّمًا إن وقع الخطأ للمرَّة القادمة (ابتسامة)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبوالطَّيِّب أيضًا، وكم لشعره من الحِكَم البالغة:

يُضاحِكُ في ذا العيدِ كُلٌّ حَبيبَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حِذائي وَأَبكي مَن أُحِبُّ وَأَندُبُ
أَحِنُّ إِلى أَهلي وَأَهوى لِقاءَهُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَينَ مِنَ المُشتاقِ عَنقاءُ مُغرِبُ
وَكُلُّ اِمرِئٍ يولي الجَميلَ مُحَبَّبٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَكُلُّ مَكانٍ يُنبِتُ العِزَّ طَيِّبُ
يُريدُ بِكَ الحُسّادُ ما اللَهُ دافِعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَسُمرُ العَوالي وَالحَديدُ المُذَرَّبُ!
وَدونَ الَّذي يَبغونَ ما لَو تَخَلَّصوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِلى المَوتِ مِنهُ عِشتَ وَالطِفلُ أَشيَبُ
إِذا طَلَبوا جَدواكَ أَعطوا وَحُكِّموا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإِن طَلَبوا الفَضلَ الَّذي فيكَ خُيِّبوا
وَلَو جازَ أَن يَحوُوا عُلاكَ وَهَبتَها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَكِن مِنَ الأَشياءِ ما لَيسَ يوهَبُ
وَأَظلَمُ أَهلِ الظُلمِ مَن باتَ حاسِداً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِمَن باتَ في نَعمائِهِ يَتَقَلَّبُ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أتذكر قصيدةً جميلة جدا ومؤثرة في الوزير ابن بقية الذي قُتل بطريقة وحشية ، وناظمها - إن لم تخني الذاكرة - الأنباري والله أعلم .
> ولا اتذكر منها سوى بيتين : 
> علو في الحياة وفي الممات ,, لحقا أنت إحدى المعجزات
> ............
> ولكني أصبر عنك نفسي ,, مخافة أن أعد من الجناة .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكِ، الأبيات بتمامها:

علو في الحياة وفي المماتِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لحق تلك إحدى المعجزاتِ
كأن الناس حولك حين قاموا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وفود نداك أيام الصلات
كأنك قائم فيهم خطيباً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وكلهم قيام للصلاة
مددت يديك نحوهم احتفاءً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كمدهما إليهم بالهبات
ولما ضاق بطن الأرض عن أن   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   يضم علاك من بعد الوفاة
أصاروا الجو قبرك واستعاضوا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عن الأكفان ثوب السافيات
لعظمك في النفوس بقيت ترعى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بحراس وحفّاظ ثقات
وتوقد حولك النيران ليلاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كذلك كنت أيام الحياة
ركبت مطيةً من قبل زيدٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   علاها في السنين الماضيات
وتلك قضية فيها تأسٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   تباعد عنك تعبير العداة
ولم أر قبل جذعك قط جذعاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   تمكن من عناق المكرمات
أسأت إلى النوائب فاستثارت   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فأنت قتيل ثأر النائبات
وكنت تجير من صرف الليالي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فصار مطالباً لك بالترات
وصيّر دهرك الاحسان فيه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إلينا من عظيم السيئات
وكنت لمعشرٍ سعداً فلما   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   مضيت تفرقوا بالمنحسات
غليل باطن لك في فؤادي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   يخفف الدموع الجاريات
ولو أني قدرت على قيام   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بفرضك والحقوق الواجبات
ملأت الأرض من نظم القوافي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ونحت بها خلاف النائحات
ولكني أصبر عنك نفسي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   مخافة أن أعد من الجناة
ومالك تربة فأقول تسقى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لأنَّك نصب هطل الهاطلات
عليك تحية الرحمن تترى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   برحمات غواد رائحات

----------


## أبو الحسن الأثري

> الحمد لله
> حياكم الله شيخنا البخاري، ووفقكم لمرضاته.
> في قصيدة أبي فراس التي وضعتموها هذا البيت:
> وَلا خَيرَ في دَفعِ الرَدى بِمَذَلَّةٍ • • • كَما رَدَّها يَوماً بِسَوءَتِهِ عَمروُ
> والمقصود في البيت عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه في قصة مبارزته الشهيرة مع علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه.
> وهي قصة معروفة في التاريخ، والله أعلم بصحتها.
> ومن رأيي أن الأولى عدم نشر مثل هذا البيت، لما يجب من الأدب مع الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم. وحال الحمدانيين في التشيع معروف.
> والله أعلم


قال الدكتور علي الصلابي في كتابه سيرة علي ص (550) قصة باطلة في حق عمرو بن العاص بصفين ......... ثم ذكر القصة التي أشرت إليها حفظك الله وأبطلها لأنها أتت من طريق ( نصر بن مزاحم / الكلبي )

ومن الحاشية أنقل لك ..
قصص لاتثبت سليمان الخراشي (6/19)

----------


## لامية العرب

قال الشاعر مصطفى الجزار قصيدة أعدها من عيون الشعر خاطب فيها الشاعر كل عنترة غيور
وأعتذر من الأخت الأمل الراحل بإيرادها هنا 


كَفْكِف دموعَكَ وانسحِبْ يـا عنترَه
فعيـونُ عبلـةَ أصبحَتْ مُستـعمَرَه

لا ترجُ بسمـةَ ثغـرِها يوماً ، فقـدْ
سقطَت من العِقدِ الثمـينِ الجوهـرَه

قبِّلْ سيـوفَ الغاصبينَ . . ليصفَـحوا
واخفِضْ جَنَاحَ "الخِزْيِ".. وارجُ المعذرَه

ولْتبتلـع أبيـاتَ فخــرِكَ صـامتاً
فالشعـرُ في عصـرِ القنابـلِ ثرثرَه 

والسيفُ في وجــهِ البنادقِ عـاجزٌ
فقدَ الهُـويّةَ والقُـوى والسيـطرَه

فاجمـعْ مَفاخِـرَكَ القـديمةَ كلَّـها
واجعلْ لهـا مِن قـاعِ صدرِكَ مَقبرَه

وابعثْ لـ عبلةَ في العــراقِ تأسُّفاً
وابعثْ لهـا في القـدسِ قبلَ الغرغرَه

اكتبْ لهـا مـا كنتَ تكتبُــه لهـا
تحتَ الظـلالِ، وفي الليـالي المقمِـرَه

" يـا دارَ عبلةَ " بالعـراقِ " تكلّمي "
هل أصبـحَتْ جنّـاتُ بابلَ مُقفِـرَه ؟

هل نَهْـرُ عبـلةَ تُستبـاحُ مِياهُــهُ
وكـلابُ أمريكـا تُـدنِّس كوثـرَه ؟

يـا فارسَ البيداءِ . . صِرتَ فـريسةً
عبـداً ذليـلاً أسـوداً ما أحقـرَه !!

متطـرِّفاً . . متخـلِّفاً . . ومخالِفــاً
نَسَبوا لكَ الإرهابَ . . صِرتَ مُعسكَرَه

عَبْـسٌ . . تخـلّت عنكَ . . هذا دأبُهم
حُمُـرٌ - لَعمـرُكَ - كلُّهـا مستنفِرَه

في الجـاهليةِ . . كنتَ وحدكَ قـادراً
أن تهـزِمَ الجيـشَ العظيـمَ وتأسِرَه

لن تستطيـعَ الآنَ وحـدكَ قهـرَهُ
فالزحفُ مـوجٌ.. والقنـابلُ ممطـرَه

وحصـانُكَ العَـرَبيُّ ضاعَ صهيـلُهُ
بينَ الدويِّ . . وبينَ صرخةِ مُجبَـرَه

" هـلاّ سألتِ الخيلَ يا ابنةَ مالِكٍ "
كيفَ الصمودُ ؟! وأينَ أينَ المقدِرَه ؟

هذا الحصـانُ يـرى المَدافعَ حولَهُ
متأهِّباتٍ . . والقذائفَ مُشــهَرَه

"لو كانَ يـدري ما المحاورةُ اشتكى"
ولَصاحَ في وجهِ القطيـعِ وحـذَّرَه

يا ويحَ عبسٍ . . أسلَمُوا أعداءَهم
مفتاحَ خيمتِهم ، ومَدُّوا القنطـرَه

فأتى العـدوُّ مُسلَّحاً بشقاقِـهم
ونفاقِهم ، وأقـام فيهـم منـبرَه

ذاقوا وَبَالَ ركوعِـهم وخُنوعِهم
فالعيشُ مُرٌّ . . والهزائمُ مُنكَـرَه

هذِي يـدُ الأوطانِ تجزي أهلَـها
مَن يقترفْ في حقّها شرّاً . . يَرَه

ضاعت عُبَيلةُ.. والنياقُ... ودارُها
لم يبقَ شيءٌ بَعدَها كـي نخسـرَه

فدَعوا ضميرَ العُربِ يرقد سـاكناً
في قبرِهِ . . وادْعوا لهُ . . بالمغفرَه

عَجَزَ الكلامُ عن الكلامِ.. وريشتي
لم تُبقِ دمعـاً أو دمـاً في المِحبرَه

وعيـونُ عبلةَ لا تـزالُ دموعُها
تترقَّبُ الجِسْرَ البعيدَ . . لِتَعبُرَه . .
.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
قالـت الضِّفدع قولاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صدَّقتـه الحُكمــاءُ
في فمي ماءٌ وهل ينْـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـطقُ مَنْ في فِيْهِ ماءُ ؟!
أنا مـملـوكٌ لممـلـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ــوكٍ عليه الرُّقباءُ
كنتُ حُرًّا هاشِـميًّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فاسترقَّتْـني الإمــاءُ
وسَبَـاني مَـنْ لـه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كان على الكُرْهِ السباءُ
أحمـدُ الله علـى ما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ساقـه نحـوي القضاءُ
ما بعيـني دُمـوعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنفـد الدَّمـعَ البُكـاءُ!
_

----------


## لامية العرب

قصيدة أبو تمام في فتح عمورية، التي مدح فيها الخليفة المعتصم،  

السَّيْـفُ أَصْـدَقُ أَنْبَـاءً مِـنَ الكُتُـبِ
فـي حَـدهِ الحَـدُّ بَيْـنَ الجِـد واللَّعِـبِ  
بيضُ الصَّفَائِحِ لاَ سُودُ الصَّحَائِـفِ فـي
مُتُونِهـنَّ جـلاءُ الـشَّـك والـريَـبِ  
والعِلْـمُ فـي شُهُـبِ الأَرْمَـاحِ لاَمِعَـةً
بَيْنَ الخَمِيسَيْـنِ لافـي السَّبْعَـةِ الشُّهُـبِ  
أَيْنَ الروايَـةُ بَـلْ أَيْـنَ النُّجُـومُ وَمَـا
صَاغُوه مِنْ زُخْرُفٍ فيها ومـنْ كَـذِبِ  
تَخَرُّصَـاً وأَحَادِيثـاً مُلَفَّـقَـةً لَيْـسَـتْ
بِـنَـبْـعٍ إِذَا عُـــدَّتْ ولاغَـــرَبِ  
عَجَائِبـاً زَعَـمُـوا الأَيَّــامَ مُجْفِـلَـةً
عَنْهُنَّ في صَفَـرِ الأَصْفَـار أَوْ رَجَـبِ  
وخَوَّفُوا النـاسَ مِـنْ دَهْيَـاءَ مُظْلِمَـةٍ
إذَا بَـدَا الكَوْكَـبُ الْغَرْبِـيُّ ذُو الذَّنَـب  
ِوَصَيَّـروا الأَبْـرجَ العُلْـيـا مُرَتِّـبَـةً
مَـا كَـانَ مُنْقَلِبـاً أَوْ غيْـرَ مُنْقَـلِـبِ  
يقضون بالأمـرِ عنهـا وهْـيَ غافلـةٌ
مادار فـي فلـكٍ منهـا وفـي قُطُـبِ  
لـو بيَّنـت قـطّ أَمـراً قبْـل مَوْقِعِـه
لم تُخْـفِ ماحـلَّ بالأوثـانِ والصُّلُـبِ  
فَتْـحُ الفُتـوحِ تَعَالَـى أَنْ يُحيـطَ بِــهِ
نَظْمٌ مِن الشعْرِ أَوْ نَثْـرٌ مِـنَ الخُطَـبِ  
فَتْـحٌ تفَتَّـحُ أَبْـوَابُ السَّـمَـاءِ لَــهُ
وتَبْـرزُ الأَرْضُ فـي أَثْوَابِهَـا القُشُـب  
ِيَـا يَـوْمَ وَقْعَـةِ عَمُّوريَّـةَ انْصَرَفَـتْ
مِنْـكَ المُنَـى حُفَّـلاً مَعْسُولَـةَ الحَلَـبِ  
أبقيْتَ جِدَّ بَنِـي الإِسـلامِ فـي صعَـدٍ
والمُشْرِكينَ ودَارَ الشـرْكِ فـي صَبَـب  
ِأُمٌّ لَهُـمْ لَـوْ رَجَـوْا أَن تُفْتَـدى جَعَلُـوا
فدَاءَهَـا كُــلَّ أُمٍّ مِنْـهُـمُ وَأَبــوَبَ  
رْزَةِ الوَجْـهِ قَـدْ أعْيَـتْ رِيَاضَتُـهَـا
كِسْرَى وصدَّتْ صُدُوداً عَنْ أَبِي كَـرِبِ  
بِكْـرٌ فَمـا افْتَرَعَتْهَـا كَـفُّ حَـادِثَـةٍ
وَلا تَرَقَّـتْ إِلَيْـهَـا هِـمَّـةُ الـنُّـوَبِ  
مِنْ عَهْـدِ إِسْكَنْـدَرٍ أَوْ قَبـل ذَلِـكَ قَـدْ
شَابَتْ نَواصِي اللَّيَالِي وهْـيَ لَـمْ تَشِـبِ  
حَتَّـى إذَا مَخَّـضَ اللَّـهُ السنيـن لَهَـا
مَخْضَ البِخِيلَـةِ كانَـتْ زُبْـدَةَ الحِقَـبِ  
أَتَتْهُـمُ الكُـرْبَـةُ الـسَّـوْدَاءُ سَــادِرَةً
مِنْهَـا وكـانَ اسْمُهَـا فَرَّاجَـةَ الكُرَبِـج  
َرَى لَهَـا الفَـألُ بَرْحَـاً يَـوْمَ أنْـقِـرَةٍ
إذْ غُودِرَتْ وَحْشَةَ السَّاحَـاتِ والرِّحَـب  
ِلمَّا رَأَتْ أُخْتَهـا بِالأَمْـسِ قَـدْ خَرِبَـتْ
كَانَ الْخَرَابُ لَهَا أَعْـدَى مـن الجَـرَبِ  
كَمْ بَيْنَ حِيطَانِهَـا مِـنْ فَـارسٍ بَطَـلٍ
قَانِـي الذَّوائِـب مـن آنـي دَمٍ سَـربِ  
بسُنَّـةِ السَّيْـفِ والخطـي مِـنْ دَمِــه
لاسُنَّـةِ الديـن وَالإِسْـلاَمِ مُخْتَـضِـب  
ِلَقَـدْ تَرَكـتَ أَميـرَ الْمُؤْمنيـنَ بِـهـا
لِلنَّارِ يَوْمـاً ذَليـلَ الصَّخْـرِ والخَشَـبِ  
غَادَرْتَ فيها بَهِيمَ اللَّيْـلِ وَهْـوَ ضُحًـى
يَشُلُّـهُ وَسْطَهَـا صُبْـحٌ مِـنَ اللَّـهَـبِ  
حَتَّى كَـأَنَّ جَلاَبيـبَ الدُّجَـى رَغِبَـتْ
عَنْ لَوْنِهَـا وكَـأَنَّ الشَّمْـسَ لَـم تَغِـبِ  
ضَوْءٌ مِـنَ النَّـارِ والظَّلْمَـاءُ عاكِفَـةٌ
وَظُلْمَةٌ مِنَ دُخَانٍ فـي ضُحـىً شَحـبِ  
فالشَّمْـسُ طَالِعَـةٌ مِـنْ ذَا وقـدْ أَفَلَـتْ
والشَّمْـسُ وَاجِبَـةٌ مِـنْ ذَا ولَـمْ تَجِـبِ  
تَصَرَّحَ الدَّهْـرُ تَصْريـحَ الْغَمَـامِ لَهـا
عَنْ يَوْمِ هَيْجَـاءَ مِنْهَـا طَاهِـرٍ جُنُـبِ  
لم تَطْلُعِ الشَّمْـسُ فيـهِ يَـومَ ذَاكَ علـى
بانٍ بأهلٍ وَلَـم تَغْـرُبْ علـى عَـزَبِ  
مَا رَبْـعُ مَيَّـةَ مَعْمُـوراً يُطِيـفُ بِـهِ
غَيْلاَنُ أَبْهَى رُبىً مِـنْ رَبْعِهَـا الخَـرِبِ  
ولا الْخُـدُودُ وقـدْ أُدْميـنَ مِـنْ خجَـلٍ
أَشهى إلى ناظِري مِـنْ خَدهـا التَّـرِبِ  
سَماجَـةً غنِيَـتْ مِنَّـا العُيـون بِـهـا
عَنْ كل حُسْـنٍ بَـدَا أَوْ مَنْظَـر عَجَـبِ  
وحُسْـنُ مُنْقَـلَـبٍ تَبْـقـى عَوَاقِـبُـهُ
جَـاءَتْ بَشَاشَتُـهُ مِـنْ سُـوءِ مُنْقَلَـبِ  
لَوْ يَعْلَمُ الْكُفْرُ كَمْ مِـنْ أَعْصُـرٍ كَمَنَـتْ
لَـهُ العَواقِـبُ بَيْـنَ السُّمْـرِ والقُضُـبِ  
تَدْبيـرُ مُعْتَصِـمٍ بِاللَّـهِ مُنْتَقِـمٍ لِـلَّـهِ
مُرْتَـقِـبٍ فــي الـلَّـهِ مُـرْتَـغِـبِ  
ومُطْعَـمِ النَّصـرِ لَـمْ تَكْهَـمْ أَسِنَّـتُـهُ
يوْماً ولاَ حُجِبَـتْ عَـنْ رُوحِ مُحْتَجِـب  
ِلَمْ يَغْـزُ قَوْمـاً، ولَـمْ يَنْهَـدْ إلَـى بَلَـدٍ
إلاَّ تَقَدَّمَـهُ جَـيْـشٌ مِــنَ الـرعُـب  
ِلَوْ لَمْ يَقُدْ جَحْفَلاً، يَـوْمَ الْوَغَـى، لَغَـدا
مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، وَحْدَهَا، فـي جَحْفَـلٍ لَجِـبِ  
رَمَـى بِـكَ اللَّـهُ بُرْجَيْهَـا فَهَدَّمَـهـا
ولَوْ رَمَى بِكَ غَيْـرُ اللَّـهِ لَـمْ يُصِـبِ  
مِـنْ بَعْـدِ مـا أَشَّبُوهـا واثقيـنَ بِهَـا
واللَّـهُ مِفْتـاحُ بَـابِ المَعقِـل الأَشِـبِ  
وقـال ذُو أَمْرِهِـمْ لا مَرْتَـعٌ صَــدَدٌ
للسَّارِحينَ وليْـسَ الـوِرْدُ مِـنْ كَثَـبِ  
أَمانياً سَلَبَتْهُـمْ نُجْـحَ هَاجِسِهـا ظُبَـى
السُّيُـوفِ وأَطْـرَاف القـنـا السُّـلُـبِ  
إنَّ الحِمَامَيْنِ مِـنْ بِيـضٍ ومِـنْ سُمُـرٍ
دَلْوَا الحياتين مِـن مَـاءٍ ومـن عُشُـبٍ  
لَبَّيْـتَ صَوْتـاً زِبَطْرِيّـاً هَرَقْـتَ لَـهُ
كَأْسَ الكَرَى وَرُضَابَ الخُـرَّدِ العُـرُبِ  
عَداكَ حَـرُّ الثُّغُـورِ المُسْتَضَامَـة  ِ عَـنْ
بَرْدِ الثُّغُور وعَـنْ سَلْسَالِهـا الحَصِـبِ  
أَجَبْتَهُ مُعْلِنـاً بالسَّيْـفِ مُنْصَلِتـاً وَلَـوْ
أَجَبْـتَ بِغَيْـرِ السَّيْـفِ لَــمْ تُـجِـبِ  
حتّى تَرَكْـتَ عَمـود الشـرْكِ مُنْعَفِـراً
ولَـم تُعَـرجْ عَلـى الأَوتَـادِ وَالطُّنُـب  
ِلَمَّا رَأَى الحَـرْبَ رَأْيَ العيـن تُوفَلِـسٌ
والحَرْبُ مُشْتَقَّةُ المَعْنَـى مِـنَ الحَـرَبِ  
غَـدَا يُصَـرفُ بِالأَمْـوال جِرْيَتَـهـا
فَعَـزَّهُ البَحْـرُ ذُو التَّيـارِ والـحَـدَبِ  
هَيْهَاتَ! زُعْزعَتِ الأَرْضُ الوَقُـورُ بِـهِ
عَن غَـزْوِ مُحْتَسِـبٍ لاغـزْو مُكتسِـبِ  
لـمْ يُنفِـق الذهَـبَ المُرْبـي بكَثْـرَتِـهِ
على الحَصَى وبِـهِ فَقْـرٌ إلـى الذَّهَـبِ  
إنَّ الأُسُـودَ أسـودَ الغـيـلِ همَّتُـهـا
يَومَ الكَرِيهَةِ فـي المَسْلـوب لا السَّلـبِ  
وَلَّـى، وَقَـدْ أَلجَـمَ الخطـيُّ مَنْطِـقَـهُ
بِسَكْتَةٍ تَحْتَهـا الأَحْشَـاءُ فـي صخَـبِ  
أَحْذَى قَرَابينه صَرْفَ الـرَّدَى ومَضـى
يَحْتَـثُّ أَنْجـى مَطَايـاهُ مِـن الهَرَبِـم  
ُوَكلاً بِيَفَاعِ الأرْضِ يُشْرِفُـهُ مِـنْ خِفّـةِ
الخَـوْفِ لامِــنْ خِـفَّـةِ الـطـرَبِ  
إنْ يَعْدُ مِنْ حَرهَـا عَـدْوَ الظَّلِيـم، فَقَـدْ
أَوْسَعْتَ جاحِمَهـا مِـنْ كَثْـرَةِ الحَطَـبِ  
تِسْعُونَ أَلْفـاً كآسـادِ الشَّـرَى نَضِجَـتْ
جُلُودُهُـمْ قَبْـلَ نُضْـجِ التيـنِ والعِنَـبِ  
يارُبَّ حَوْبَاءَ لمَّا اجْتُثَّ دَابِرُهُـمْ طابَـتْ
ولَـوْ ضُمخَـتْ بالمِسْـكِ لـم تَـطِـبِ  
ومُغْضَبٍ رَجَعَتْ بِيـضُ السُّيُـوفِ بِـهِ
حَيَّ الرضَا مِنْ رَدَاهُمْ مَيـتَ الغَضَـب  
ِوالحَرْبُ قائمَةٌ في مـأْزِقٍ لَجِـجٍ تَجْثُـو
القِيَـامُ بِـه صُغْـراً علـى الـرُّكَـبِ  
كَمْ نِيلَ تحتَ سَناهَـا مِـن سَنـا قمَـرٍ
وتَحْتَ عارِضِها مِـنْ عَـارِضٍ شَنِـبِ  
كَمْ كَانَ في قَطْعِ أَسبَـاب الرقَـاب بِهـا
إلـى المُخَـدَّرَةِ العَـذْرَاءِ مِـنَ سَبَـبِ  
كَمْ أَحْـرَزَتْ قُضُـبُ الهنْـدِي مُصْلَتَـةً
تَهْتَزُّ مِـنْ قُضُـبٍ تَهْتَـزُّ فـي كُثُـبِ  
بيـضٌ، إذَا انتُضِيَـتْ مِـن حُجْبِـهَـا،
رَجعَتْ أَحَقُّ بالبيض أتْرَاباً مِنَ الحُجُـبِ  
خَلِيفَةَ اللَّهِ جـازَى اللَّـهُ سَعْيَـكَ عَـنْ
جُرْثُومَـةِ الديْـنِ والإِسْـلاَمِ والحَسَبِـبَ  
صُرْتَ بالرَّاحَـةِ الكُبْـرَى فَلَـمْ تَرَهـا
تُنَـالُ إلاَّ علـى جسْـرٍ مِـنَ التَّـعـبِ  
إن كـان بَيْـنَ صُـرُوفِ الدَّهْـرِ مِـن
رَحِمٍ مَوْصُولَةٍ أَوْ ذِمَامٍ غيْـرِ مُنْقَضِـب  
ِفبَيْـنَ أيَّامِـكَ اللاَّتـي نُصِـرْتَ بِهَـا
وبَيْـنَ أيَّـامِ بَـدْرٍ أَقْــرَبُ النَّـسَـب  
ِأَبْقَـتْ بَنـي الأصْـفَـر المِـمْـرَاضِ
كاسْمِهمُ صُفْرَ الوجُوهِ وجلَّتْ أَوْجُهَ العَرَبِ

----------


## حسن عبد الله

الإخوة جميعاً : بارك الله فيكم .. وأقول :

وأين عيون شعر أبي العتاهية في الزهد ؟!

----------


## أبو صهيب الأثري

جزاكم الله خيرا أتحفتمونا

----------


## لامية العرب

قصيدة (خَليليّ..)



أبو العتاهية



خَليليّ! إنّ الهَمّ قَدْ يَتَفَرّجُ، ....... ومِنْ كانَ يَبغي الحَقّ، فالحقُّ أبلجُ

وذو الصّدقِ لا يرْتابُ، والعدلُ قائمٌ ....... على طُرُقاتِ الحَقّ، والشّرُّ أعوَجُ

وأخلاقُ ذي التّقوَى وذي البِرّ في الدّجى ....... لهُنّ سِراجٌ، بَينَ عَينَيْهِ، مُسرَجُ

ونِيّاتُ أهلِ الصّدقِ بِيضٌ نَقِيّةٌ، ....... وألسُنُ أهلِ الصّدْقِ لا تَتَلَجْلَجُ

ولَيسَ لمَخلوقٍ على اللهِ حُجّةٌ، ....... وليسَ لهُ منْ حُجّة اللهِ مَخرَجُ

وقد دَرَجَتْ مِنّا قُرُونٌ كَثيرَةٌ، ....... ونَحنُ سنَمضِي بَعدَهنّ ونَدرُجُ

رُوَيْدَكَ، يا ذا القَصرِ في شَرَفاتِه، ....... فإنّكَ عنَها مُستَخَفُّ، وتُزْعَجُ

وإنّكَ عَمّا اختَرْتُهُ لَمُبَعَّدٌ، ....... وإنّكَ مِمّا في يَدَيْكَ لمُخْرَجُ

ألا رُبّ ذي ضَيْمٍ غَدا في كَرامَةٍ، ....... ومُلْكٍ، وتيجانِ الخُلُودِ مُتَوَّجُ

لَعَمرُكَ ما الدّنْيا لَدَيّ نَفِيسَةٌ، ....... وإنْ زَخرَفَ الغادونَ فيها وزَبْرَاجُوا

وإنْ كانَتِ الدّنْيا إليّ حَبيبَةً، ....... فإنّي إلى حَظّي منَ الدّينِ أحوَجُ

----------


## حسن عبد الله

> ولَيسَ لمَخلوقٍ على اللهِ حُجّةٌ، ....... وليسَ لهُ منْ حُجّة اللهِ مَخرَجُ


جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الحكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه من أروع ما جادت به قريحة أبي العتاهية:

قَطَّعتُ مِنكِ حَبائِلَ الآمالِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وَحَطَطتُ عَن ظَهرِ المَطِيِّ رِحالي
وَيَئِستُ أَن أَبقى لِشَيءٍ نِلتُ مِمَّـ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    ـا فيكِ يا دُنيا وَأَن يَبقى لي
وَوَجَدتُ بَردَ اليَأسِ بَينَ جَوانِحي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وَأَرَحتُ مِن حَلّي وَمِن تَرحالي
وَلَئِن طَمِعتُ لِرُبَّ بَرقَةِ خُلَّب   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    بَرَقَت لِذي طَمَعٍ وَلَمعَةِ آلِ
ما كانَ أَشأَمَ إِذ رَجاؤكِ قاتِلي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وَبَناتُ وَعدِكَ يَعتَلِجنَ بِبالي
الآنَ يا دُنيا عَرَفتُكِ فَاِذهَبي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    يا دارَ كُلِّ تَشَتُّتٍ وَزَوالِ
وَالآنَ صارَ لي الزَمانُ مُؤَدَّبا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    فَغَدا عَلَيَّ وَراحَ بِالأَمثالِ
وَالآنَ أَبصَرتُ السَبيلَ إِلى الهُدى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وَتَفَرَّغَت هِمَمي عَنِ الأَشغالِ
وَلَقَد أَقامَ لِيَ المَشيبُ نُعاتَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    يُفضي إِلَيَّ بِمَفرَقٍ وَقَذالِ
وَلَقَد رَأَيتُ المَوتَ يَبرُقُ سَيفُهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    بِيَدِ المَنِيَّةِ حَيثُ كُنتُ حِيالي
وَلَقَد رَأَيتُ عُرى الحَياةِ تَخَرَّمَت   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وَلَقَد تَصَدّى الوارِثونَ لِمالي
وَلَقَد رَأَيتُ عَلى الفَناءِ أَدِلَّة   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    فيما تَنَكَّرَ مِن تَصَرُّفِ حالي
وَإِذا اِعتَبَرتُ رَأَيتُ حَطَّ حَوادِث   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    يَجرينَ بِالأَرزاقِ وَالآجالِ
وَإِذا تَناسَبَتِ الرِجالُ فَما أَرى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    نَسَباً يُقاسُ بِصالِحِ الأَعمالِ
وَإِذا بَحَثتُ عَنِ التَقِيِّ وَجَدتُه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    رَجُلاً يُصَدِّقُ قَولَهُ بِفِعالِ
وَإِذا اِتَّقى اللَهَ اِمرُؤٌ وَأَطاعَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    فَتَراهُ بَينَ مَكارِمٍ وَمَعالِ
وعَلى التَقِيِّ إِذا تَرَسَّخَ في التُقى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    تاجانِ تاجُ سَكينَةٍ وَجَلالِ
وَاللَيلُ يَذهَبُ وَالنَهارُ تَعاوُراً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    بِالخَلقِ في الإِدبارِ وَالإِقبالِ
وَبِحَسبِ مَن تُنعى إِلَيهِ نَفسُهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    مِنهُم بِأَيّامٍ خَلَت وَلَيالِ
اِضرِب بِطَرفِكَ حَيثُ شِئتَ فَأَنتَ في   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    عِبَرٍ لَهُنَّ تَدارُكٌ وَتَوالِ
يا أَيُّها البَطَرُ الَّذي هُوَ مِن غَد   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    في قَبرِهِ مُتَفَرِّقُ الأَوصالِ
حَذَفَ المُنى عَنهُ المُشَمِّرُ في الهُدى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وَأَرى مُناكَ طَويلَةَ الأَذيالِ
وَلقَلَّ ما تَلقى أَغَرَّ لِنَفسِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    مِن لاعِبٍ مَرِحٍ بِها مُختالِ
يا تاجِرَ الغَيِّ المُضِرَّ بِرُشدِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    حَتّى مَتى بِالغِيِّ أَنتَ تُغالي
الحَمدُ لِلَّهِ الحَميدِ بِمَنِّهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    خَسِرَت وَلَم تَربَح يَدُ البَطّالِ
لِلَّهِ يَومٌ تَقشَعِرُّ جُلودُهُم   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وَتَشيبُ مِنهُ ذَوائِبُ الأَطفالِ
يَومُ النَوازِلِ وَالزَلازِلِ وَالحَوا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    مِلِ فيهِ إِذ يَقذِفنَ بِالأَحمالِ
يَومُ التَغابُنِ وَالتَبايُنِ وَالتَوا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    زُنِ وَالأُمورِ عَظيمَةِ الأَهوالِ
يَومٌ يُنادى فيهِ كُلُّ مُضَلِّلٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    بُمُقَطَّعاتِ النارِ وَالأَغلالِ
لِلمُتَّقينَ هُناكَ نُزلُ كَرامَةٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    عَلَتِ الوُجوهَ بِنَضرَةٍ وَجَمالِ
زُمَرٌ أَضاءَت لِلحِسابِ وُجوهُها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    فَلَها بَريقٌ عِندَهُ وَتَلالي
وَسَوابِقٌ غُرٌّ مُحَجَّلَةٌ جَرَت   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    خُمصَ البُطونِ خَفيفَةَ الأَثقالِ
مِن كُلِّ أَشعَثَ كانَ أَغبَرَ ناحِلاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    خَلَقَ الرِداءَ مُرَقَّعِ السِربالِ
نَزَلوا بِأَكرَمِ سَيِّدٍ فَأَظَلَّهُم   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    في دارِ مُلكِ جَلالَةٍ وَظِلالِ
حِيَلُ اِبنِ آدَمَ في الأُمورِ كَثيرَةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وَالمَوتُ يَقطَعُ حِليَةَ المُحتالِ
وَمِنَ النُعاةِ إِلى اِبنِ آدَمَ نَفسَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    حَرَكَ الخُطى وَطُلوعُ كُلِّ هِلالِ
ما لي أَراكَ لِحُرِّ وَجهِكَ مُخلِقاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    أَخَلَقتِ يا دُنيا وُجوهَ رِجالِ
كُن بِالسُؤالِ أَشَدَّ عَقدَ ضَنانَةٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    مِمَّن يَضِنُّ عَلَيكَ بِالأَموالِ
وَصُنِ المَحامِدَ ما اِستَطَعتَ فَإِنَّها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    في الوَزنِ تَرجُحُ بَذلَ كُلِّ نَوالِ
وَلَقَد عَجِبتُ مِنَ المُثَمِّرِ مالَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    نَسِيَ المُثَمِّرُ زينَةَ الإِقلالِ
وَإِذا اِمرُؤٌ لَبِسَ الشُكوكَ بِعَزمِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    سَلَكَ الطَريقَ عَلى قَعودِ ضَلالِ
وَإِذا دَعَت خُدَعُ الحَوادِثِ دَعوَةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    شَهِدَت لَهُنَّ مَصارِعُ الأَبطالِ
وَإِذا اِبتُليتَ بِبَذلِ وَجهِكَ سائِلاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    فَاِبذُلهُ لِلمُتَكَرِّمِ المِفاضِلِ
وَإِذا خَشيتَ تَعَذُّراً في بَلدَةٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    فَاِشدُد يَدَيكَ بِعاجِلِ التَرحالِ
وَاِصبِر عَلى غَيرِ الزَمانِ فَإِنَّما   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    فَرَجُ الشَدائِدِ مِثلُ حَلِّ عِقالِ

----------


## ناصر الدين الحنبلي

الأخوة الأكارم  الشعر ديوان العرب  لغتهم وتاريخهم وآثارهم
فاحفظوا أفضله يستحن كلامكم وتهذب أخلاقكم.
ومن الكتب الجميلة التي جمعت قصائد سامقة  
كتاب   [شاعر وقصيدة  ]لعماد اطلاس .

----------


## محمد مشعل العتيبي

ماشاء الله 
جزيتم خيرا

----------


## لامية العرب

السلام عليكم
إليك درر من قصيدة البردة ((بـانَتْ سُـعادُ فَـقَلْبي اليَوْمَ مَتْبولُ ))
لكعب بن زهير -رضي الله عنه 
أمام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
تَـسْعَى الـوُشاةُ جَـنابَيْها وقَـوْلُهُمُ *** إنَّـك يـا ابْـنَ أبـي سُلْمَى لَمَقْتولُ
وقــالَ كُـلُّ خَـليلٍ كُـنْتُ آمُـلُهُ *** لا أُلْـهِيَنَّكَ إنِّـي عَـنْكَ مَـشْغولُ
فَـقُـلْتُ خَـلُّوا سَـبيلِي لاَ أبـالَكُمُ *** فَـكُلُّ مـا قَـدَّرَ الـرَّحْمنُ مَفْعولُ
كُـلُّ ابْـنِ أُنْثَى وإنْ طالَتْ سَلامَتُهُ *** يَـوْماً عـلى آلَـةٍ حَـدْباءَ مَحْمولُ
أُنْـبِـئْتُ أنَّ رَسُـولَ اللهِ أَوْعَـدَني* ** والـعَفْوُ عَـنْدَ رَسُـولِ اللهِ مَأْمُولُ
وقَـدْ أَتَـيْتُ رَسُـولَ اللهِ مُـعْتَذِراً *** والـعُذْرُ عِـنْدَ رَسُـولِ اللهِ مَقْبولُ 
مَـهْلاً هَـداكَ الـذي أَعْطاكَ نافِلَةَ *** الْـقُرْآنِ فـيها مَـواعيظٌ وتَـفُصيلُ
لا تَـأْخُذَنِّي بِـأَقْوالِ الـوُشاة ولَـمْ *** أُذْنِـبْ وقَـدْ كَـثُرَتْ فِـيَّ الأقاويلُ
لَـقَدْ أقْـومُ مَـقاماً لـو يَـقومُ بِـه *** أرَى وأَسْـمَعُ مـا لـم يَسْمَعِ الفيلُ
لَـظَلَّ يِـرْعُدُ إلاَّ أنْ يـكونَ لَهُ مِنَ *** الَّـرسُـولِ بِــإِذْنِ اللهِ تَـنْـويلُ
حَـتَّى وَضَـعْتُ يَـميني لا أُنازِعُهُ *** فـي كَـفِّ ذِي نَـغَماتٍ قِيلُهُ القِيلُ
لَــذاكَ أَهْـيَبُ عِـنْدي إذْ أُكَـلِّمُهُ *** وقـيـلَ إنَّـكَ مَـنْسوبٌ ومَـسْئُولُ
مِـنْ خـادِرٍ مِنْ لُيوثِ الأُسْدِ مَسْكَنُهُ *** مِـنْ بَـطْنِ عَـثَّرَ غِيلٌ دونَهُ غيلُ
يَـغْدو فَـيُلْحِمُ ضِـرْغامَيْنِ عَيْشُهُما *** لَـحْمٌ مَـنَ الـقَوْمِ مَـعْفورٌ خَراديلُ
إِذا يُـسـاوِرُ قِـرْناً لا يَـحِلُّ لَـهُ *** أنْ يَـتْرُكَ الـقِرْنَ إلاَّ وهَوَمَغْلُولُ
مِـنْهُ تَـظَلُّ سَـباعُ الـجَوِّضامِزَة  ً *** ولا تَـمَـشَّى بَـوادِيـهِ الأراجِـيلُ
ولا يَــزالُ بِـواديـهِ أخُـو ثِـقَةٍ *** مُـطَرَّحَ الـبَزِّ والـدَّرْسانِ مَأْكولُ
إنَّ الـرَّسُولَ لَـسَيْفٌ يُـسْتَضاءُ بِهِ *** مُـهَنَّدٌ مِـنْ سُـيوفِ اللهِ مَـسْلُولُ
فـي فِـتْيَةٍ مِـنْ قُـريْشٍ قالَ قائِلُهُمْ *** بِـبَطْنِ مَـكَّةَ لَـمَّا أسْـلَمُوا زُولُوا
زالُـوا فـمَا زالَ أَنْكاسٌ ولا كُشُفٌ *** عِـنْـدَ الِّـلقاءِ ولا مِـيلٌ مَـعازيلُ
شُــمُّ الـعَرانِينِ أبْـطالٌ لُـبوسُهُمْ *** مِـنْ نَـسْجِ دَاوُدَ في الهَيْجَا سَرابيلُ
بِـيضٌ سَـوَابِغُ قـد شُكَّتْ لَهَا حَلَقٌ *** كـأنَّـها حَـلَقُ الـقَفْعاءِ مَـجْدولُ
يَمْشونَ مَشْيَ الجِمالِ الزُّهْرِ يَعْصِمُهُمْ *** ضَـرْبٌ إذا عَـرَّدَ الـسُّودُ التَّنابِيلُ
لا يَـفْـرَحونَ إذا نَـالتْ رِمـاحُهُمُ *** قَـوْماً ولَـيْسوا مَـجازِيعاً إذا نِيلُوا
لا يَـقَعُ الـطَّعْنُ إلاَّ فـي نُحورِهِمُ * ومـا لَهُمْ عَنْ حِياضِ الموتِ تَهْليلُ

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

> قصيدة (خَليليّ..)
> 
> 
> 
> أبو العتاهية
> 
> 
>  ولَيسَ لمَخلوقٍ على اللهِ حُجّةٌ، ....... وليسَ لهُ منْ حُجّة اللهِ مَخرَجُ


يا رب سلم 

اللهم نعوذ برضاك من سخطك ، وبمعافاتك من عقوبتك ، وبك منك . لا نحصي ثناء عليك ، أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك . 


ما أجمل الشعر . وما أفسده للوقت !!

من أراد تجويد العبارة فعليه بالقرآن ، فليس ثم ما هو أفضل منه ، كلمات القرآن كالجمان في السطور ، تنفذ للقلب حتى عند من لا يحفظ القرآن .

.

----------


## لامية العرب

> وما أفسده للوقت !!



صدقت والله أبا جلال بارك الله فيك أخي وتقبل دعائك 
نــاصح أمين
نسأل الله الكريم أن يصلح فساد قلوبنا وأوقاتنا




> ما أجمل الشعر .




وهذه عين من عيون الشعر بمبناها ومعناها
*( و جاورت قبر الباز حُبّا و صحبةً )* 
*قصيدة مبكية في رثاء العلامة ابن عثيمين* 

*شعر: صالح بن علي العمري- الظهران* 


*تباركت ربي حين تعطي وتمنعُ *** تباركت ربي حين تُدْني وترفعُ*

*تباركت ربي عزّةً و جلالةً *** إليك إذا ما احلولك الخطب نفزعُ*

*لك الخلق.. تقضي حكمةً و تلطّفاً *** و كلٌّ إلى الله المهيمن يرجعُ* 

*تباركت علما..أنت نوري وملجأي *** ويا دافع الأمر الذي ليس يُدفع* 

*لك الحكم إن ضاقت علينا وإن بغت *** ففضلك يا منّان أرضى و أوسع* 

*لك الأمر إن لاحت خطوبٌ جسيمةٌ *** فحفظك يا رحمن أقوى و أمنعُ* 

*تباركت.. ثبّت مهجةً قد تفطّرت *** و قلبا على وقع الرزايا يُفزّعُ* 

*أتاك لظى دمعي و همّي و غربتي *** و آهات روحي والفؤادُ المُفجّع* 

*أعالجُ جمرا في الحشا و صبابةً *** و تُصلى على نار المصيبة أضلعُ* 

*و أبكي. فأستعزي بذكرى حبيبنا *** فأسلو. وما يجديك أنّك تجزعُ !!* 

*لعمري وإن كانت حياةً طويلةً *** فكلٌّ له في صولة الدهر مصرعُ* 

*غرورٌ و أحلامٌ و همٌّ و حسرةُ *** و ظلٌّ تولى.. و الجديد يُرقّعُ* 

*أأبكيك شيخَ الزهد والعلم والتقى *** وقد حُقَّ أن أبكي فؤادا يُصدّع* 

*أيرثيك شعري، والمصيبة هيمنت *** يحار الفتى في أمره كيف يصنع* 

*ذهبت إلى عزٍّ و مجدٍ و رفعةٍ *** فَجُزْتَ .. و ما زلنا نصالي و نُصْرعُ* 

*و تُسْلمنا الدنيا لبلوى و محنةٍ *** و للشر أنيابٌ بها السمُّ يلمعُ* 

*لئن غبت جثمانا فوالله لم تغب *** و ذكرك بين الناس أبقى وأرفعُ* 

*تراثك موصولٌ، وعلمك خالدٌ *** و خيرك للغادي مصيفٌ و مربعُ* 

*و ما مات من زانت بساتين فكره *** و فتواه في العلياء كالشمس تسطع* 

*و ما مات من أسدى إلى الحق عمره *** و قلبك بالأخرى شغوفٌ مولّعُ* 

*يهلّ كأن القطر من حسن قوله *** فتثمرُ أغصانٌ و يزهر بلقعُ* 

*ركبت مطايا العزم تقوىً و همّةً *** و أنت لفعل الخير أدنى و أسرع* 

*و أُسديت ثوب الزهد.. ثوبا مسربلا *** و ذلك ثوبٌ ليس والله يُخلعُ* 

*ومن ذاق طعم الأنس بالله حقبةُ *** فليس له في عيشة الزيف مطمع* 

*و غيرك يستعلي عروشا كسيحةً *** و أنت على عرش القلوب تربّعُ* 

*تفكرتُ في دنياك، والأمن سابغٌ *** لمن كان لله المهيمن أخشعُ* 

*صلاةٌ و قرآن و ذكر ومسجدٌ *** و حولك أجيالٌ و عانٍ و موجعُ* 

*فأنى لظلم النفس حظٌ و إنما *** شُغلتَ بفعل الخير والدرب مّهْيّعُ* 

*وكم قمت في عين الملمّات فانثنت *** وأنت لحصن الدين بابٌ مُمنّعُ* 

*تبدّيت كالشُمِّ الرواسيْ تجذّرت *** تقرُّ بها الدنيا و لاتتزعزعُ* 

*و قفت بشهر الصوم طوداً على الضنى *** تبشُّ . فلا تشكو و لاتتوجعُ* 

*بلاءٌ لو استعلى على رأس شاهقٍ *** لخرَّ من البلوى طريحا يُصدّعُ* 

*بُليت وفي البلوى طهورٌ و رفعةٌ *** و في غمرة السكرات تفتي و تنفعُ* 

*و من حولك الأجيال من كل بقعةٍ *** و أرواحهم تشتاقُ و الدهر يسمعُ* 

*فأنساهمُ خوفا عليك من الردى *** فوائدُ حبرٍ عن قريبٍ تُشيّعُ* 

*تركتهمُ جمعا أقاموا على الأسى *** أعيذهمُ بالله من أن يُضيّعوا* 

*ستخلد يا ذكر " العثيمين" معلما *** على هامة الأيام تاجٌ مرصّعُ* 

*فوالله لاتنفكُ تغليك أمتي *** و يأسى على ذكراك قلبٌ و مدمعُ* 

*فتاواك أنوارٌ. وصوتك رحمةٌ *** و نصحك مثل الغيث، و"الشرحُ ممتعُ"* 

*ونعشك أجفاني و قبرك مهجتي *** و ذكرك للصحب المحبين منبعُ* 

*لئن أودعوك اليوم في طيّب الثرى *** فقد علموا من في ثرى الطيب ودّعوا* 

*و جاورت قبر الباز حُبّا و صحبةً *** عسى أن يكن في جنّة الخلد مجمعُ* 


*تُخَلّدُ أعمال الدعاة و تزدهي *** وفاءً ، إذا ما زال كسرى وتُبّعُ* 


*عليك سلام الله ما هلّ هاطلٌ *** و ما هبّ نسمٌ و انحنى متضرعُ..*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال أبوالعلاء المعرِّي -عامله الله بعدله-:
ألا في سبيلِ المَجْدِ ما أنا فاعل   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عَفافٌ وإقْدامٌ وحَزْمٌ ونائِل
أعندي وقد مارسْتُ كلَّ خَفِيّةٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   يُصَدّقُ واشٍ أو يُخَيّبُ سائِل
أقَلُّ صُدودي أنّني لكَ مُبْغِضٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأيْسَرُ هَجْري أنني عنكَ راحل
إذا هَبّتِ النكْباءُ بيْني وبينَكُمْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فأهْوَنُ شيْءٍ ما تَقولُ العَواذِل
تُعَدّ ذُنوبي عندَ قَوْمٍ كثيرَةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ولا ذَنْبَ لي إلاّ العُلى والفواضِل
ولما رأيتُ الجهلَ في الناسِ فاشياً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   تجاهلْتُ حتى ظُنَّ أنّيَ جاهل
فوا عَجَبا كم يدّعي الفضْل ناقص   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ووا أسَفا كم يُظْهِرُ النّقصَ فاضل
وكيف تَنامُ الطيرُ في وُكُناتِها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وقد نُصِبَتْ للفَرْقَدَيْنِ الحَبائل
وطال اعتِرافي بالزمانِ وصَرفِه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فلَستُ أُبالي مًنْ تَغُولُ الغَوائل
فلو بانَ عَضْدي ما تأسّفَ مَنْكِبي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ولو ماتَ زَنْدي ما بَكَتْه الأنامل
إذا وَصَفَ الطائيَّ بالبُخْلِ مادِرٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وعَيّرَ قُسّاًً بالفَهاهةِ باقِل
وقال السُّهى للشمس أنْتِ خَفِيّةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وقال الدّجى يا صُبْحُ لونُكَ حائل
وطاوَلَتِ الأرضُ السّماءَ سَفاهَةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وفاخَرَتِ الشُّهْبُ الحَصَى والجَنادل
فيا موْتُ زُرْ إنّ الحياةَ ذَميمَةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ويا نَفْسُ جِدّي إنّ دهرَكِ هازِل(1) 

-------------------------
(1): تصرَّفت في القصيدة بالاختصار كالعادة، وبقيت أبيات فيها ملاحظ، لكن العبرة حاصلة بغالب أبياته، وعزائي أنَّ بعضها من الحكمة السائرة، وفيها شيءٌ من شطحات الشعراء.

----------


## لامية العرب

هنا أستأذنا الشيخ الشاعر //عيد فهمي في رائعة من روائع الشعر المعاصر
*قال*
*الفقير إلى عفو ربه*
*عيد بن فهمي بن محمد بن علي*
*الحسيني الهاشمي*
*عفا الله عنه* 
*كَفْكِفْ دموعَكَ وانتصِبْ يـا عنترَه **** *فعيـونُ عبلـةَ أصبحَتْ* *مُستـعمَرَه* 
*لا تنسَ بسمـةَ ثغـرِها يوماً ... فقم **** *وأعِدْ إلى العِـقدِ الثمـينِ* *الجوهـرَه* 
*حطِّمْ سيـوفَ الغاصبينَ ... ليرحلوا **** *وارفع لواء العـزّ ... وامـحُ المعذرَه* 
*واذكـرْ لها أيـامَ فخـرِكَ ... شامخًا **** *فالقادسـيّةُ بنتُ بـدرٍ .... مَـأثرَه* 
*والسيـفُ في وجـهِ البنادقِ صـارمٌ **** *ولهُ الكـرامةُ* *والقُـوى والسيـطرَه* 
*فاجمـعْ مَفاخِـرَكَ القـديمـةَ كلَّـها **** *واصنع بها في بحـر مجدِك قنـطرَه* 
*وحصـانُكَ* *العَـرَبيُّ ... حُـلّ لجـامه **** *واجعل نداءك في المعاركِ ... زَمجَرَه* 
*هذا* *الحصـانُ يـَرى المَدافعَ حـولَهُ **** *متأهِّبـاتٍ ... والقذائفَ مُشـهَرَه* 
*لو* *كانَ يـدري ما المحاورةُ اشتـكى **** *ولَصاحَ في وجـهِ اللئيمِ وحـذَّرَه* 
*هذي ليوثُ العُربِ تنسـفُ سجنـها **** *وغدًا ستنسـفُ للعـدوّ مُعسكَرَه* 
*يسعـون في طلـب المنون ... أعزّةً **** *فالعيـشُ ذُلٌّ ... والشَّهـادة مفخرَه* 
*هذِي يـدُ* *الإسلام تجـزي أهلَــها **** *مَن يكتسب في حقّها خـيرًا ... يَرَه* 
*عَبْـسٌ تخـلّت* *عنكَ ... لا تأبـهْ لهم **** *واسأل لقـومِك من إلهـك مغفرَه* 
*في الجـاهليةِ كنـتَ وحدكَ قـادراً **** *أن تهـزِمَ الجيـشَ العظيمَ وتأسِـرَه* 
*فالآن ... عارٌ أن تولّـيَ ... مدبـرًا **** *فاللهُ ينصـرُ عبـدَهُ ... إنْ ينصـرَه* 
*فأقـمْ لهذا الدّينِ وجهكَ واصـطِبِرْ **** *وارفـعْ مسـاجده ... وزيّنْ مِنـبرَه* 
*وابعثْ لـعبلةَ في العــراقِ حمامـةً **** *وابعثْ لهـا في* *القـدسِ أجمل تذكِرَه* 
*اكتبْ لهـا مـا كنتَ تكتبُـه لهـا **** *تحتَ السيوف .... بمؤتةٍ ... أو خيبرَه* 
*يـا دارَ عبـلةَ بالعـراقِ ... تمهّـلي **** *فلأجعــلنّك للأعـادي مقـبرَه* 
*من نَهْـرِ دجلةَ والفراتِ سأرتـوي **** *وكـلابُ* *أمريكـا ستعـدو مدبرَه* 
*وجحـافلُ الرومِ الغـزاةِ ... ترينها **** *حُمُرًا - لعمركِ - كلّها ... مستنفِرَه* 
*أنا فـارسُ البيـداءِ .. عمّي حمـزةٌ **** *من نسـلِ أحمدَ(1) والحسـينِ وحيدرَه* 
*في مسجدي أتلو الكتابَ ... فإن دعا **** *داعي الجهادِ .. ففي المعارك قَسورَه* 
*اليومَ أكتـبُ بالمِـداد ... وفي غـدٍ **** *قلمي سيرُوى من دمِـي في المِحبرَه* 
*وعيـونُ عبـلةَ لن تُزيـلَ دمـوعَها **** *إلا أيـادٍ ... حـرّةٌ ... متطـهّرَه*ـــــــ
(1) هذا وإن كان في ظاهره لا يفتخر به إلا هاشمي من نسل النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مثلي ، لكنه في حقيقته يصلح أن يفخر به كل مسلم ، ففي الحديث الصحيح أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: &#171;إنما أنا لكم مثل الوالد أعلّمكم&#187;

----------


## إمام الأندلس

*ولإمام الأندلس أبى محمدٍ علي بن حزم الظاهري رحمه الله قصيدة يخاطب بها قاضي الجماعة بقرطبة عبد الرحمن بن بشيرٍ يفخر فيها بالعلم، ويذكر أصناف ما علم يقول فيها:* 


*[justify] أنا الشمس في جو العلوم منيرة ** ولكن عيبي أن مطلعي الـغرب[/justify]*[justify]



*ولو أنني من جانب الشرق طالع ** لجد علي ما ضاع من ذكري النهب*


*ولي نحو أكناف العراق صبابة **ولا غرو أن يستوحش الكلف الصب* 

*فإن ينزل الرحمن رحلي بينهم ** فحينئذ يبدو التـأسف والكرب* 

*فكم قائل: أغفلته وهـو حـاضر ** وأطلب ما عنه تجيء به الكتب!* 

*هنالك يدري أن للبعد قـصة ** وأن كساد العلم آفـتـه القرب!* 

*فَو اعَجَباً مَنْ غابَ عَنْهُم تشَوَّقُوا ** لَهُ ودُنُوُّ المَرْءِ مِنْ دَارِهِمْ ذَنْب* 

*و إن مكانا ً ضاق عنى لضيق** على أنه فيح مذاهبه سهب* 

*وإن رجالا ً ضيعوني لضيع ** وإن زماناً لم أنل خصبه جدب* 

*ولكن لي في يوسفٍ خير أسوةٍ ** وليس على من بالنبي ائتسي ذنب* 


*يقول مقال الحق والصدق إننى ** حفيظ عليم ما على صادقٍ عتب*[/justify]

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبوالطَّيِّب أيضًا:

فِراقٌ وَمَن فارَقتُ غَيرُ مُذَمَّمِ • • • وَأَمٌّ وَمَن يَمَّمتُ خَيرُ مُيَمَّمِ
وَما مَنزِلُ اللَذّاتِ عِندي بِمَنزِلٍ • • • إِذا لَم أُبَجَّل عِندَهُ وَأُكَرَّمِ
سَجِيَّةُ نَفسٍ ما تَزالُ مُليحَةً • • • مِنَ الضَيمِ مَرمِيّاً بِها كُلُّ مَخرَمِ
رَحَلتُ فَكَم باكٍ بِأَجفانِ شادِنٍ • • • عَلَيَّ وَكَم باكٍ بِأَجفانِ ضَيغَمِ
إِذا ساءَ فِعلُ المَرءِ ساءَت ظُنونُهُ • • • وَصَدَّقَ ما يَعتادُهُ مِن تَوَهُّمِ
وَعادى مُحِبّيهِ بِقَولِ عُداتِهِ • • • وَأَصبَحَ في لَيلٍ مِنَ الشَكِّ مُظلِمِ
أُصادِقُ نَفسَ المَرءِ مِن قَبلِ جِسمِهِ • • • وَأَعرِفُها في فِعلِهِ وَالتَكَلُّمِ
وَأَحلُمُ عَن خِلّي وَأَعلَمُ أَنَّهُ • • • مَتى أَجزِهِ حِلماً عَلى الجَهلِ يَندَمِ
وَإِن بَذَلَ الإِنسانُ لي جودَ عابِسٍ • • • جَزَيتُ بِجودِ التارِكِ المُتَبَسِّمِ
وَما كُلُّ هاوٍ لِلجَميلِ بِفاعِلٍ • • • وَلا كُلُّ فَعّالٍ لَهُ بِمُتَمِّمِ!

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

في مثلِ حبّكـمُ لا يَحسـنُ العَـذَلُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنَّمـا النَّـاسُ أعـداءٌ لِمَـا جَهِلُوا
رأوا تَحَيّر فِكـري في صِفاتِكُـمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأوسعـوا القَـولَ إذْ ضاقَتْ بيَ الحِيَـلُ
لو أنَّهـمْ عرفوا في الحُبِّ معرِفتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بشأنِكـم، عـذَروا من بعـدِ ما عذلـوا
يا جاعِلي خبري بالهجرِ مُبتـدأً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا عَطفَ فيكـم، ولا لي منكـمُ بــدلُ
رفَعتُ حـالي، ورَفـعُ الحـالِ ممتَنـعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إليكـمُ، وهـوَ للتَّمييزِ يَحتمــلُ
كـم قـد كتمتُ هواكـم لا أبـوحُ بهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والأمرُ يَظهَرُ والأخبـارُ تَنتَقِـلُ
وبِتُّ أُخفي أنينـي والحَنيـنَ بكُـم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَوَهُّـمًـا أنّ ذاكَ الجُـرحَ يَنـدَمِـلُ
كَيفَ السَّبيـلُ إلى إخفـاءِ حبّكُـمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والقَلبُ مُنقَلبٌ، والعَقـلُ مُعتَقَــلُ
يا مُلبسي القلبِ ثَوبَ الحُزنِ بعدهـمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حُزني قَشيبٌ وصبري بعدكم سَمَـلُ
لِـذا بَواكـرُ أيّامي، لبُعـدِكُـمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أصائـلٌ، وضحـاهـا بعـدَكم طَفَـلُ
أحسَنتُـمُ القَولَ لي وَعداً وتَكرِمةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يَصـدُقُ القولُ حتَّى يَصـدرَ العمـلُ
إلخ

----------


## عبد الكريم

قصائد منسية !! مآثر أربع !! 
______________________________  __________
مآثرأربع / عبدة بن الطبيب ( * )

أَبَنِـــــيَّ إنِّي قد كَبـــَرْتُ وَ رَابَنِي

============= بَصَرِي، و فِيَّ لِمُصْلِحٍ مُـسـْـتــَمْتَ  عُ

فَلَئِنْ هَلَكـــْتُ لَقَدْ بَنَيْتُ مَسَـــــاعِيـا  ً

============= تَبــــــْقى لَكــمْ مــنها مَآثِرٌ أَرْبَعُ

ذِكْرٌ إِذَا ذُكِرَ الكِــــــرَامُ يِزِينُكُمْ

============= وَ وِراثَةُ الحَــــــسَبِ المُقَدَّمِ تَنْفـَعُ
وَ مَـــــقَامُ أيَّامٍ لَــــــهُنَّ فَضِـيلةٌ

============= عِنْدَ الحَفِيظَةِ وَ المَـجَامِعُ تَــجْمَعُ

و لُهًي(1) مِنَ الكَسْبِ الذِّي يُغْنِيكُمُ

============= يَوماًإذا احْتَصَرَ النُّفُوسَ المَــــطْمَعُ

وَنَصيحَةُ في الصَّدرِصَـــــ  ادِرة ٌ لكم

============= ما دُمْتَ أُبْصِرُ في الرِّجالِ و أَسمَعُ

أوُصــيــكــم بـِتــُقى الإلــــهِ فَـــإِنَّه

[============= يُعْطِي الرَّغائِبَ مَنْ يَشاءُ وَ يَمِنَعُ

وَ بـِبـِرِّ وَالِــدِكُمْ وَ طَاعَةِ أ مْـــــرِهِ

============= إِن الأَبَـــرَّ مِـــنَ البَنِينَ الأَطْــــوَعُ

إنّ َالكَــبــــيرَ إذَا عَصَاهُ أَهْــلـُـــــه  ُ

============= ضَاقَتْ يَــــــدَاه بِأمرِهِ مَا يَصْنَعُ

و دَعُوا الضَّغينةَ لا تَكُن مِن شأنِكمْ

============= إنَّ الضَّــــغَائِن  َ للقــَرَابةِ تُوضَــــعُ

واعْصُوا الذَّي يُزْجي النَّمائِمَ بينكم

============= مُتَنَصِّحاً ،ذاكَ السِّمامُ المُنـــْقـــَع  ُ

يُزْجِي عَقــَارِبُـــه  ُ لِيَبـُثَّ بَيْنَــكُـــمُ

============= حَرْباً كما بَعَثَ العُرُوقَ الأَخْدَعُ(2)

حَرَّانَ لا يُشْـــــــــفِ  ي غَلِيلَ فُؤادِهِ

============= عسلٌ بِماءٍ في الإناءِ مُشَعْشَعُ (3)

وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ بأنَّ قصــــري حُفْرَةٌ

============= غَبْراءُ يَحْمِلُني إليها شَرْجَـــعُ (4)

فبكى بناتي شَجوَهُنَّ و زوجـتي

============= و ا لأ قربون إلـــيَّ ثُمَّ تَصـدَّعوا

و تُرِكتُ في غبراء يُكرهُ وِردُها

============= تَسْــــــفِي عليَّ الريح حِينَ أُوَدِّعُ

فإذا مضَيـــْتُ إلى سبيلي فابعَثوا 

============= رَجلاً لهُ قلبٌ حديدُ أصمعُ (5)

إنَّ الحوادِثَ يَخْتَرِمن ، و إنما(6)

============= عُمْرُ الفتى في أهْـــــلِهِ مُسْتَوْدَعُ


(*) هو عبدة بن الطبيب ، والطبيب اسمه يزيد ، 

بن عمرو بن وعلة بن أنس بن عبدالله بن عبد نهم

بن جثم بن عبد شمس ، شاعر مُجيد ليس بالمُكثر 

و هو مخضرم ، أدرك الإسلام فأسلم ، شهد مع

المثنى بن حارثة قتال هرمز سنة 13، و كان في

جيش النعمان بن المقرن الذين حاربوا بالمدائن ،و كان عبدة أسود وهو من لصوص الرباب .



(1) اللهي : العطايا .
(2) الأخدع : عرق في العنق إذا ضرب أجابته العروق.
(3) مشعشع : ممزوج 
(4) قصري : قبري/ الشرجع :خشب يشد إلى بعضه كالسرير يحمل عليه الموتى.
(5) أصمع :الحديدالنادر ..و هنا يقصد أن يفتقدوا عظيماً مثله .
(6) يخترمن :يقتطعن و يستأصلن .

----------


## لامية العرب

> أوُصــيــكــم بـِتــُقى الإلــــهِ فَـــإِنَّه
> 
> [============= يُعْطِي الرَّغائِبَ مَنْ يَشاءُ وَ يَمِنَعُ
> 
> وَ بـِبـِرِّ وَالِــدِكُمْ وَ طَاعَةِ أ مْـــــرِهِ
> 
> ============= إِن الأَبَـــرَّ مِـــنَ البَنِينَ الأَطْــــوَعُ
> 
> إنّ َالكَــبــــيرَ إذَا عَصَاهُ أَهْــلـُـــــه  ُ
> ...


نصائح رائعة علها تلق آذانا صاغية




> وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ بأنَّ قصــــري حُفْرَةٌ
> 
> ============= غَبْراءُ يَحْمِلُني إليها شَرْجَـــعُ (4)
> 
> فبكى بناتي شَجوَهُنَّ و زوجـتي
> 
> ============= و ا لأ قربون إلـــيَّ ثُمَّ تَصـدَّعوا
> 
> و تُرِكتُ في غبراء يُكرهُ وِردُها
> ...


اللهم أعنا على الموت وما بعده

رضي الله عن ابن الطبيب وبارك الله فيك أبا وائل

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أملَّ من ترداد روائع أبي الطَّيِّب، فما الشِّعر بالحكمة من غير شعر أبي الطَّيِّب:

لا يُدرِكُ المَجدَ إِلّا سَيِّدٌ فَطِنٌ • • • لِما يَشُقُّ عَلى الساداتِ فَعّالُ
لا يَعرِفُ الرُزءَ في مالٍ وَلا وَلَدٍ • • • إِلّا إِذا حَفَزَ الأَضيافَ تَرحالُ
يُريكَ مَخبَرُهُ أَضعافَ مَنظَرِهِ • • • بَينَ الرِجالِ وَفيها الماءُ وَالآلُ
وَقَد يُلَقِّبُهُ المَجنونَ حاسِدُهُ • • • إِذا اِختَلَطنَ وَبَعضُ العَقلِ عُقّالُ
كَأَنَّ نَفسَكَ لا تَرضاكَ صاحِبَها • • • إِلّا وَأَنتَ عَلى المِفضالِ مِفضالُ
وَلا تَعُدُّكَ صَوّاناً لِمُهجَتِها • • • إِلّا وَأَنتَ لَها في الرَوعِ بَذّالُ
لَولا المَشَقَّةُ سادَ الناسُ كُلُّهُمُ • • • الجودُ يُفقِرُ وَالإِقدامُ قَتّالُ
وَإِنَّما يَبلُغُ الإِنسانُ طاقَتُهُ • • • ما كُلُّ ماشِيَةٍ بِالرَحلِ شِملالُ
إِنّا لَفي زَمَنٍ تَركُ القَبيحِ بِهِ • • • مِن أَكثَرِ الناسِ إِحسانٌ وَإِجمالُ!
ذِكرُ الفَتى عُمرُهُ الثاني وَحاجَتُهُ • • • ما قاتَهُ وَفُضولُ العَيشِ أَشغالُ

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مكارم أخلاق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يا مَن له الأخلاق ما تهوى العُـــلا 
منهــا و ما يتعشَّـق الكُبرَاء 
لو لم تُقِمْ دِينـاً لقـامتْ وحدهـــا 
دينــاًيُضـيء بنـوره الآنـاء 
زانتـك فــي الخـلُق العـظيم شمائلُ
يُغـرَى بـهن و يـُُولَعُ الكرَماء 
و إذا سخـوت بلـغتَ بالجـود المـدى 
و فعـلتَ ما لا تفعل الكـرماء 
و إذا عـفوتَ فقـــادراً ومـقـدَّراً 
لا يستهــين بعفـوك الجُهلاء
و إذا رحِمـــتَ فأنـــت أُمُّ أو أبُ
هذانِ في الــدنيــا هُما الرُّحَماء 
و إذا غضِبـتَ فإنــما هـــي غَضبـة 
في الحــق لا ضِغْـنُ ولا بغضـاء 
و إذا رضــيتَ فذاك في مرضـــــاته 
ورضــا الكثـير تَحلُّمُ وريـاء 
و إذا خـطبتَ فلِلمَنـــــابر هِــــزةُ 
تعــرو النَّــدِيَّ و لـلقلوبِ بُكـاء 
و إذا قضــيتَ فلا ارتيــابَ كأنـــــــما 
جاء الخصــومَ من السمـاء قضـاءُ 
و إذا أخـــذت العهــد أو أعــــــطيتَه 
فجـميعُ عهــدِك ذِمّـَة و وفـاء 
بـك يا ابْنَ عبـــدِ الله قامـــتْ سمحـــةُ 
بالحــق مِن مِــلل الهُـدى غـرَّاء
بُنِيــتْ على التوحيــدِ وهي حقـــــيقة 
نـادى بــها الحكـماء و العقلاء
الله فـــوق الخلــقِ فيــها وحـــــدَه 
و النــــاسُ تحت لِوائــها أكفـاء 
و الـــدِينُ يُسرُ و الخـــــلافة بَيعَــــــة 
و الأمــرُ شورى و الحقــوقُ قضاءُ 
أنصفت أهـــلَ الفقر مِن أهل الغــــــــــنى 
فالكــلُّ في حق الحيـــاة سواء 
ظلمــــــوا شريعتـــــك التي نِلنا بــــها 
ما لم يَنَـــلْ في رُومة الفقهــاء 
صَّــــلى عليــك الله ما صَحِب الــــــدُّجى 
حادٍ و حـــنَّتْ بالفــلا و جنـاء مِن ديوان الشاعر أحمد شوقي

----------


## الشّك العلمي

قال السّيوطيّ في  المزهر : قال القالي في أماليه: حدثنا أبو بكر قال أخبرنا عبد الرحمن قال: سمعت عمي يحدث أن أبا العباس ابنَ عمه - وكان من أهل العلم - قال: شهدت ليلة من الليالي بالبادية، وكنت نازلاً عند رجل من بني الصَّيداء من أهل القَصِيم، فأصبحت وقد عزمت على الرجوع إلى العراق، فأتيت أبا مَثْواي فقلت: إني قد هَلِعْت من الغربة، واشْتَقْتُ أهلي ولم أُفِدْ في قَدْمتي هذه عليكم كبيرَ علم؛ وإنما كنت أغْتَفِر وَحشة الغربة وَجَفاء البادية للفائدة؛ فأظهر توجُّعاً، ثم جفاء، ثم أبرز غداء فتغديت معه، وأمر بناقة له مَهْرية فارتحلها واكْتَفلها، ثم ركب وأرْدَفَني، وأَقْبَلَهَا مَطْلِع الشمس، فما سرنا كبير مسير، حتى لَقِِيَنَا شيخٌ على حمار وهو يترنم، فسلّم عليه صاحبي وسأله عن نسبه فاعْتَزَى أسدياً من بني ثعلبة؛ فقال: أتُنشد أم تقول؟ فقال: كُلاًّ، فقال: أينَ تُؤم؟ فأشار بيده إلى ماء قريب من الموضع الذي نحن فيه، فأناخ الشيخ وقال لي: خذ بيد عمك فأنزِلْه عن حماره، ففعلت؛ فألقى له كساء ثم قال: أنشدنا - يرحمك اللّه - وتصدَّق على هذا الغريب بأبيات يَعِيهنّ عنك، ويذكرك بهن؛ فقال: إي ها اللّه إذاً ثم أنشدني:[/size]                   
لقد طال يا سوداء منكِ المواعد     000      ودون الجَدَا المأمولِ منك الفَراقِدُ
تمنيننا غداً وغيمكم غداً             000      ضَبابٌ فلا صحوٌ ولا الغيم جائد
إذا أنت أُعْطِيتَ الغنى ثم لم تَجُدْ    000      بِفَضْل الغنى أُلْفيتَ مالَك حامدُ
وقلّ غَناءً عنك مالٌ جمعته           000      إذا صار ميراثاً ووَاراك لاحد
إذا أنت لم تَعْرُك بجنبك بعض مَا    000      يريبُ من الأدْنى رَمَاك الأباعِدُ
إذا الحلم لم يَغلب لك الجهلَ لم تزل 000     عليك بُرُوقٌ جَمّةٌ ورواعد
إذا العزم لم يَفرُج لك الشّدّ لم تزل  000     جنيباً كما استتلى الجنيبة قائد
إذا أنت لم تترك طعاماً تحبُّه          000     ولا مَقْعَداً تُدعى إليه الولائد
تجللّت عاراً لا يزال يشُبُّه          000     سِباب الرجال: نثرهم والقصائد
وأنشدني أيضاً:
تعزّ فإن الصبر بالحرّ أجمل             000             وليس على رَيْب الزمان مُعَوَّل
فلو كان يغني أن يُرى المرءُ جازعاً     000             لنازلة أو كان يُغْني التَّذَلُّلُ
لكان التعزِّي عند كل مصيبة          000        ونازلةٍ بالحرّ أوْلَى وأجْمَل
فكيف وكلٌّ ليس يعدو حِمامَه        000        وما لامرئٍ عما قضى اللّه مَزْحَل
فإن تكن الأيام فينا تبدَّلَت            000       بِبُؤْسَى ونعمى والحوادث تفْعل
فما ليَّنَتْ منا قناة صليبة              000       ولا ذلّلَتْنا للتي ليس يَجْمُل
ولكن رَحَلْناها نفوساً كريمة           000       تُحَمَّل ما لا يستطاع فتحمل
وقَيْنَا بعزم الصبرِ مِنَّا نفوسَنَا          000      فَصَحَّتْ لنا الأعراض والناس هُزَّل
قال أبو بكر قال عبد الرحمن قال عمي: فقمت واللّه وقد أنسيت أهلي، وهان علي طول الغربة، وشظف العيش سروراً بما سمعت، ثم قال لي: يا بُنيَّ مَنْ لم تكن استفادةُ الأدب أحبَّ إليه من الأهل والمال لم يَنْجُب.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ولكن رَحَلْناها نفوساً كريمة  000 تُحَمَّل ما لا يستطاع فتحمل


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بيت رائع..
أَستَغفِرُ اللَّهَ سِرّي في الهَوى عَلَنُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَقَد قَنِعتُ فَقَلَّت عِندِيَ المِنَنُ
عَرَفتُ دَهري فَلَم أَحفَل بِحادِثَةٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فيهِ فَلا فَرَحٌ عِندي وَلا حَزَنُ
فَنٌّ مِنَ العَيشِ لا تُخشى عَواقِبُه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَلا تُثارُ بِهِ الأَحقادُ والإحَنُ
وَقَد تَصافى رِجالٌ لَو كَشَفتَ لَهُم   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   سَجِيَّةَ النّاسِ خافوا كُلَّ مَن أَمِنوا
وَالظُّلمُ طَبعٌ وَلَولا الشَّرُّ ما حُمِدَت   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   في صَنعَةِ البيضِ لا هِندٌ وَلا يَمَنُ
ذَمَمتَ دَهركَ إِذ نابَتكَ نائِبَةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بِمِثلِ ما تَشتَكيهِ يُعرَفُ الزَّمَنُ
خَفِّض عَلَيكَ فَإِنَّ العُمرَ مُختَرَمٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَالمَوتُ مُنتَظَرٌ وَالحُرُّ مُمتَحَنُ
وَلا يَغُرُّكَ خلقٌ راقَ ظاهِرُه   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فَلَيسَ تَصدق لا عَينٌ وَلا أذُنُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال عمر بن الفارض:

نَعَمْ بالصَّبا قلبي صبا لأحِبّتِي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فيا حبّذا ذاك الشَّذى حينَ هَبَّتِ
لها بأُعَيْشَابِ "الحِجَازِ" تَحَرّشٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   به لا بخَمْرٍ دونَ صَحبيَ سَكْرَتي
فجِسْمِي وقلبي مُستحيلٌ وواجِبٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وخَدّيَ مندوبٌ لِجَائِزِ عَبْرَتي
أَيا "كعْبَةَ" الحُسْنِ الَّتي لِجمالِها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   قلوبُ أُولي الأَلبابِ لَبَّتْ وَحَجَّتِ
سَقى بـ"الصّفا" الرَّبْعِيُّ رَبْعاً به الصفا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وجادَ بـ"أجيادٍ" ثَرَى منهُ ثرْوتي
مُخَيَّمَ لَذّاتي وسَوْقَ مآربي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وقِبْلَةَ آمالي ومَوطِنَ صَبْوتي
منازِلُ أُنْسٍ كُنّ لم أَنسَ ذِكْرَها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بمنْ بُعدُها والقُرْبُ ناري وجنّتي
غرامي بشَعْبٍ عامرٍ "شِعبَ عامرٍ"   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   غريمي وإن جاروا فهم خيرُ جيرتي
وما جَزَعي بالجَزْعِ عن عبثٍ ولا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بَدا وَلَعاً فيها وُلوعي بلَوعَتِي
على فائتٍ من جَمْعِ "جَمْعٍ" تأسُّفي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ووّدٍ على "وادي مُحَسِّرِ" حسرتي
وبَسْطٍ طَوى قبضُ التنائي بساطَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لنا بـ"طَوىً" وَلّى بأرغَدِ عيشةِ
ويا جلَدي بعد "النّقا" لستَ مُسعِدي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ويا كبِدي عَزَّ اللّقاء فتَفَتّتي
سلامٌ على تلك المَعاهدِ من فتىً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   على حِفْظِ عهدِ العامريّة ما فَتي

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ودائمًا: خذ ما صفا.. ودع ما كدر!

----------


## الأمل الراحل

وبما أن أكثر المختارات تنضح بالشكوى والألم ، فإليكم هذه الأبيات الجميلة قرأتُها في كتاب ( المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف ) ، ولم يُذكر اسم صاحبها ، فأحببتُ نقلها هنا :

يا من تُحــل  بذكـره ’’,,’’ عقـد النوائب والشدائد
يا مَن إليــه المشتـكى ’’,,’’ وإليه أمـر الخلـق عائد
يا حـي يا قيــوم يـا ’’,,’’ صمـدٌ تـنزه عن مضادد
أنت الرقيب على العبـا ’’,,’’ دِ وأنت في الملكوت واحد
أنت المعـز لمـن أطـا ’’,,’’ عَك والمذل لكل جــاحد
إني ،  دعـوتكَ والهمـ ’’,,’’ ـوم  جيوشها نحوي تطارد
فافرج بحـولك كـربتي ’’,,’’ يا من له  حسن العوائد
فخفيّ لطفـك يستعـا ’’,,’’ نُ به على الزمن المعاند
أنتَ الميسـرُ والمسبّـ ’’,,’’ ـبُ والمسهل والمساعد
يسر لنا فرجـا قــر ’’,,’’ يبًا يا إلهـي لا تبـاعد
كن راحمي فلقد يئستُ ’’,,’’ من الأقارب والأبـاعد
ثم الصلاة على النـبي ’’,,’’ وآله الغـرّ الأمـاجد
وعلى الصحابة كلهم ’’,,’’ ما خر للرحمـن ساجد

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله -فيما نسب إليه-:

لِقَلعُ ضِرسٍ وَضَربُ حَبسِ • • وَنَزعُ نَفسٍ وَرَدُّ أَمسِ
وَقَرُّ بَردٍ وَقَودُ فَردِ • • وَدَبغُ جِلدٍ بِغَيرِ شَمسِ
وَأَكلُ ضَبٍّ وَصَيدُ دُبٍّ • • وَصَرفُ حَبٍّ بِأَرضِ خَرسِ
وَنَفخُ نارٍ وَحَملُ عارٍ • • وَبَيعُ دارٍ بِرُبعِ فِلسِ
وَبَيعُ خُفٍّ وَعَدمُ إِلفٍ • • وَضَربُ ألفٍ بِحَبلِ قَلسِ
= أَهوَنُ مِن وَقفَةِ الحُرِّ • • يَرجو نَوالاً بِبابِ نَحسِ!

* الأبيات معبِّرة وإن كانت فيها مبالغة ظاهرة، خاصة البيت الرابع، لكن آثرت ترك التعليق عليها لظهورها.

----------


## محمد التهامي

ومن روائع شعر العصر الحديث، قصيدة " أبو تمام وعروبة اليوم" لشاعر اليمن الكبير: عبدالله البردوني -رحمه الله-قيلت في مهرجان المربد الشعري بالعراق عام 1971م:
ما أَصْدَقَ السَّيْفَ!  إِنْ  لَمْ  يُنْضِهِ  الكَذِبُ *** وَأَكْذَبَ  السَّيْفَ  إِنْ  لَمْ  يَصْدُقِ  الغَضَبُ 
بِيضُ  الصَّفَائِحِ   أَهْدَى   حِينَ   تَحْمِلُهَا *** أَيْدٍ   إِذَا   غَلَبَتْ   يَعْلُو    بِهَا    الغَلَبُ 
وَأَقْبَحَ    النَّصْرِ..نَصْر  ُ    الأَقْوِيَاءِ    بِلاَ *** فَهْمٍ. سِوَى فَهْمِ  كَمْ  بَاعُوا  وَكَمْ  كَسَبُوا 
أَدْهَى  مِنَ   الجَهْلِ   عِلْمٌ   يَطْمَئِنُّ   إِلَى*** أَنْصَافِ  نَاسٍ  طَغَوا  بِالعِلْمِ   وَاغْتَصَبُوا 
قَالُوا:  هُمُ  البَشَرُ   الأَرْقَى   وَمَا   أَكَلُواشَيْئَا  ً ***  كَمَا  أَكَلُوا  الإنْسَانَ  أَوْ  شَرِبُوا 
* * * * * 
مَاذَا  جَرَى..   يَا   أَبَا   تَمَّامَ   تَسْأَلُنِي؟ *** عَفْوَاً سَأَرْوِي .. وَلا تَسْأَلْ .. وَمَا السَّبَبُ 
يَدْمَى   السُّؤَالُ   حَيَاءً    حِينَ    نَسْأَلُُه *** كَيْفَ احْتَفَتْ بِالعِدَى «حَيْفَا» أَوِ  «النَّقَبُ» 
مَنْ ذَا  يُلَبِّي  ؟  أَمَا  إِصْرَارُ  مُعْتَصِمٍ  *** ؟كَلاَّ وَأَخْزَى مِنَ « الأَفْشِينَ »  مَا  صُلِبُوا 
اليَوْمَ  عَادَتْ   عُلُوجُ   «الرُّومِ»   فَاتِحَةً *** وَمَوْطِنُ   العَرَبِ    المَسْلُوبُ    وَالسَّلَبُ 
مَاذَا   فَعَلْنَا؟   غَضِبْنَا    كَالرِّجَالِ    وَلَمْ *** نَصْدُقْ..  وَقَدْ  صَدَقَ   التَّنْجِيمُ   وَالكُتُبُ 
فَأَطْفَأَتْ    شُهُبُ    «المِيرَاجِ»    أَنْجُمَنَا *** وَشَمْسَنَا  ...   وَتَحَدَّت   نَارَهَا   الحَطَبُ 
وَقَاتَلَتْ     دُونَنَا     الأَبْوَاقُ     صَامِدَةً *** أَمَّا  الرِّجَالُ  فَمَاتُوا...   ثَمَّ   أَوْ   هَرَبُوا 
حُكَّامُنَا   إِنْ   تَصَدّوا   لِلْحِمَى   اقْتَحَمُوا *** وَإِنْ  تَصَدَّى   لَهُ   المُسْتَعْمِرُ   انْسَحَبُوا 
هُمْ   يَفْرُشُونَ   لِجَيْشِ   الغَزْوِ   أَعْيُنَهُمْ *** وَيَدَّعُونَ    وُثُوبَاً    قَبْلَ    أَنْ    يَثِبُوا 
الحَاكِمُونَ     و«وَاشُنْطُنْ»     حُكُومَتُهُمْ *** وَاللامِعُونَ  ..  وَمَا  شَعَّوا  وَلا   غَرَبُوا 
القَاتِلُونَ    نُبُوغَ     الشَّعْبِ     تَرْضِيَةً *** لِلْمُعْتَدِينَ     وَمَا     أَجْدَتْهُمُ      القُرَبُ 
لَهُمْ   شُمُوخُ   «المُثَنَّى»   ظَاهِرَاً   وَلَهُمْ *** هَوَىً  إِلَى   «بَابَك   الخَرْمِيّ»   يُنْتَسَبُ 
مَاذَا  تَرَى  يَا  «أَبَا  تَمَّامَ»   هَلْ   كَذَبَتْ *** أَحْسَابُنَا؟   أَوْ   تَنَاسَى   عِرْقَهُ   الذَّهَبُ؟ 
عُرُوبَةُ   اليَوَمِ   أُخْرَى   لا   يَنِمُّ   عَلَى *** وُجُودِهَا   اسْمٌ   وَلا   لَوْنٌ   وَلا   لَقَبُ 
تِسْعُونَ  أَلْفَاً   «   لِعَمُّورِيَّة   َ»   اتَّقَدُوا *** وَلِلْمُنَجِّمِ     قَالُوا:      إِنَّنَا      الشُّهُبُ 
قِيلَ:  انْتِظَارَ  قِطَافِ  الكَرْمِ  مَا  انْتَظَرُوا *** نُضْجَ   العَنَاقِيدِ   لَكِنْ    قَبْلَهَا    الْتَهَبُوا 
وَاليَوْمَ   تِسْعُونَ   مِلْيونَاً   وَمَا    بَلَغُوا *** نُضْجَاً  وَقَدْ   عُصِرَ   الزَّيْتُونُ   وَالعِنَبُ 
تَنْسَى  الرُّؤُوسُ  العَوَالِي   نَارَ   نَخْوَتِهَا *** إِذَا    امْتَطَاهَا    إِلَى    أَسْيَادِهِ    الذَّنَبُ 
«حَبِيبُ»  وَافَيْتُ  مِنْ   صَنْعَاءَ   يَحْمِلُنِي *** نَسْرٌ  وَخَلْفَ   ضُلُوعِي   يَلْهَثُ   العَرَبُ 
مَاذَا  أُحَدِّثُ  عَنْ  صَنْعَاءَ  يَا   أَبَتِي ***  ؟مَلِيحَةٌ   عَاشِقَاهَا   :   السِّلُّ    وَالجَرَبُ 
مَاتَتْ  بِصُنْدُوقِ   «وَضَّاحٍ»   بِلاَ   ثَمَنٍ *** وَلَمْ  يَمُتْ  فِي  حَشَاهَا  العِشْقُ  وَالطَّرَبُ 
كَانَتْ   تُرَاقِبُ   صُبْحَ   البَعْثِ   فَانْبَعَثَتْ *** فِي  الحُلْمِ  ثُمَّ   ارْتَمَتْ   تَغْفُو   وَتَرْتَقِبُ 
لَكِنَّهَا  رُغْمَ   بُخْلِ   الغَيْثِ   مَا   بَرِحَتْ *** حُبْلَى وَفِي بَطْنِهَا  «قَحْطَانُ»  أَوْ  «كَرَبُ» 
وَفِي   أَسَى   مُقْلَتَيْهَا   يَغْتَلِي    «يَمَنٌ» *** ثَانٍ   كَحُلْمِ   الصِّبَا...   يَنْأَى   وَيَقْتَرِبُ 
«حَبِيبُ»  تَسْأَلُ  عَنْ  حَالِي  وَكَيْفَ  أَنَا؟ *** شُبَّابَةٌ    فِي    شِفَاهِ    الرِّيحِ    تَنْتَحِبُ 
كَانَتْ  بِلاَدُكَ  «رِحْلاً»،  ظَهْرَ   «نَاجِيَةٍ» *** أَمَّا   بِلاَدِي   فَلاَ   ظَهْرٌ    وَلاَ    غَبَبُ 
أَرْعَيْتَ    كُلَّ    جَدِيبٍ    لَحْمَ    رَاحِلَةٍ *** كَانَتْ  رَعَتْهُ   وَمَاءُ   الرَّوْضِ   يَنْسَكِبُ 
وَرُحْتَ  مِنْ   سَفَرٍ   مُضْنٍ   إِلَى   سَفَرٍ *** أَضْنَى   لأَنَّ   طَرِيقَ    الرَّاحَةِ    التَّعَبُ 
لَكِنْ  أَنَا  رَاحِلٌ   فِي   غَيْرِ   مَا   سَفَرٍ *** رَحْلِي دَمِي ... وَطَرِيقِي الجَمْرُ  وَالحَطَبُ 
إِذَا    امْتَطَيْتَ    رِكَابَاً    لِلنَّوَى     فَأَنَا *** فِي  دَاخِلِي  ...  أَمْتَطِي  نَارِي  وَاغْتَرِبُ 
قَبْرِي   وَمَأْسَاةُ   مِيلاَدِي   عَلَى   كَتِفِي *** وَحَوْلِيَ    العَدَمُ    المَنْفُوخُ    وَالصَّخَبُ 
«حَبِيبُ»   هَذَا   صَدَاكَ   اليَوْمَ    أَنْشُدُهُ *** لَكِنْ   لِمَاذَا   تَرَى    وَجْهِي    وَتَكْتَئِبُ؟ 
مَاذَا ؟ أَتَعْجَبُ مِنْ  شَيْبِي  عَلَى  صِغَرِي؟ *** إِنِّي  وُلِدْتُ  عَجُوزَاً  ..  كَيْفَ   تَعْتَجِبُ؟ 
وَاليَوْمَ  أَذْوِي   وَطَيْشُ   الفَنِّ   يَعْزِفُنِي *** وَالأَرْبَعُونَ     عَلَى     خَدَّيَّ     تَلْتَهِبُ 
كَذَا   إِذَا   ابْيَضَّ   إِينَاعُ   الحَيَاةِ   عَلَى *** وَجْهِ   الأَدِيبِ   أَضَاءَ   الفِكْرُ    وَالأَدَبُ 
* * * * * 
وَأَنْتَ  مَنْ  شِبْتَ  قَبْلَ   الأَرْبَعِينَ   عَلَى *** نَارِ   «الحَمَاسَةَ   »   تَجْلُوهَا   وَتَنْتَحِبُ 
وَتَجْتَدِي    كُلَّ    لِصٍّ    مُتْرَفٍ    هِبَةً *** وَأَنْتَ  تُعْطِيهِ   شِعْرَاً   فَوْقَ   مَا   يَهِبُ 
شَرَّقْتَ غَرَّبْتَ  مِنْ  «وَالٍ»  إِلَى  «مَلِكٍ» *** يَحُثُّكَ  الفَقْرُ  ...   أَوْ   يَقْتَادُكَ   الطَّلَبُ 
طَوَّفْتَ حَتَّى وَصَلْتَ « الموصِلِ » انْطَفَأَتْ *** فِيكَ   الأَمَانِي   وَلَمْ   يَشْبَعْ   لَهَا   أَرَبُ 
لَكِنَّ    مَوْتَ    المُجِيدِ     الفَذِّ     يَبْدَأه *** وِلادَةً   مِنْ   صِبَاهَا    تَرْضَعُ    الحِقَبُ 
* * * * * 
«حَبِيبُ»  مَا  زَالَ   فِي   عَيْنَيْكَ   أَسْئِلَةً *** تَبْدُو...    وَتَنْسَى    حِكَايَاهَا     فَتَنْتَقِبُ 
وَمَا    تَزَالُ    بِحَلْقِي    أَلْفُ     مُبْكِيَةٍ *** مِنْ  رُهْبَةِ  البَوْحِ   تَسْتَحْيِي   وَتَضْطَرِبُ 
يَكْفِيكَ    أَنَّ    عِدَانَا    أَهْدَرُوا     دَمَنَا *** وَنَحْنُ   مِنْ    دَمِنَا    نَحْسُو    وَنَحْتَلِبُ 
سَحَائِبُ    الغَزْوِ    تَشْوِينَا     وَتَحْجِبُنَا *** يَوْمَاً  سَتَحْبَلُ   مِنْ   إِرْعَادِنَا   السُّحُبُ؟ 
أَلاَ    تَرَى    يَا    أَبَا    تَمَّامَ    بَارِقَنَا *** إِنَّ   السَّمَاءَ   تُرَجَّى    حِينَ    تُحْتَجَبُ 
********************

----------


## توبة

بارك الله في الجميع..
وقد يحبب الإنسان ما فيه نقصه ... ويبغض ما ينمي به ويزيد
ويؤثر من غير الضرورة ضره ... ويرغب عما سره ويحيد
هو الجد لا يعطي المقادة صعبه ... ويبدئ في إسماحه ويعيد
نريد من الأيام تصفو من الأذى ... وتضفو ولا يقضي بذاك وجود
وكيف نروم العيش خلوا من القذى ... وللماء من بعد الصفاء ركود
تجمع من بعد اجتماع مودة ... خليل، وعن ذوب النضار جمود
وأين الذي يبقى عليك وداده ... وأين الذي تختاره وتريد
إذا كان يعطى المرء ما يستحقه ... تساوى شقي في القضا وسعيد
ومن حبنا الدنيا، على سوء فعلها ... يعاف ذميم العيش وهو حميد
وأنى ترى طرفا عن الحرص طارفا ... ليسأمه والزهد فيه زهيد
وليس لمرء في القناعة بغية ... فتلفى، وشيطان المراد مريد
فكم خرقت بطن الجبوب أساود ... وكم ركبت ظهر الصعيد أسود
فلا قرة إلا وأنت مؤمل ... ولا ثروة إلا وأنت تجود

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيضًا لأبي الطيِّب:

كَفى بِكَ داءً أَن تَرى المَوتَ شافِيا • • • وَحَسبُ المَنايا أَن يَكُنَّ أَمانِيا
تَمَنَّيتَها لَمّا تَمَنَّيتَ أَن تَرى • • • صَديقاً فَأَعيا أَو عَدُوّاً مُداجِيا
إِذا كُنتَ تَرضى أَن تَعيشَ بِذِلَّةٍ • • • فَلا تَستَعِدَّنَّ الحُسامَ اليَمانِيا
وَلا تَستَطيلَنَّ الرِماحَ لِغارَةٍ • • • وَلا تَستَجيدَنَّ العِتاقَ المَذاكِيا
فَما يَنفَعُ الأُسدَ الحَياءُ مِنَ الطَوى • • • وَلا تُتَّقى حَتّى تَكونَ ضَوارِيا
حَبَبتُكَ قَلبي قَبلَ حُبِّكَ مَن نَأى • • • وَقَد كانَ غَدّاراً فَكُن أَنتَ وافِيا
وَأَعلَمُ أَنَّ البَينَ يُشكيكَ بَعدَهُ • • • فَلَستَ فُؤادي إِن رَأَيتُكَ شاكِيا
فَإِنَّ دُموعَ العَينِ غُدرٌ بِرَبِّها • • • إِذا كُنَّ إِثرَ الغادِرينَ جَوارِيا
إِذا الجودُ لَم يُرزَق خَلاصاً مِنَ الأَذى • • • فَلا الحَمدُ مَكسوباً وَلا المالُ باقِيا!
وَلِلنَفسِ أَخلاقٌ تَدُلُّ عَلى الفَتى • • • أَكانَ سَخاءً ما أَتى أَم تَساخِيا
خُلِقتُ أَلوفاً لَو رَحَلتُ إِلى الصِبا • • • لَفارَقتُ شَيبي موجَعَ القَلبِ باكِيا

----------


## محمود آل زيد

جزاكم الله خيرا،،،
ولأبي فراس الحمداني : فَلَيْتَكَ تَحْلُو، وَالحَيَاةُ مَرِيرَةٌ،  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَيْتَكَ تَرْضَى وَالأَنَامُ غِضَابُ
وَلَيْتَ الّذي بَيْني وَبَيْنَكَ عَامِرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَبَيْني وَبَيْنَ العَالمينَ خَـرَابُ
إذا صحَّ منك الوُدُّ فالكلُّ هينٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكل الذي فوقَ التُّرابُ تُرابُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالطيِّب أيضًا:

لِهَوى النُفوسِ سَريرَةٌ لا تُعلَمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَرَضاً نَظَرتُ وَخِلتُ أَنّي أَسلَمُ
راعَتكِ رائِعَةُ البَياضِ بِعارِضي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَوَ أَنَّها الأولى لَراعَ الأَسحَمُ
لَو كانَ يُمكِنُني سَفَرتُ عَنِ الصِبا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالشَيبُ مِن قَبلِ الأَوانِ تَلَثُّمُ
وَلَقَد رَأَيتُ الحادِثاتِ فَلا أَرى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَقَقاً يُميتُ وَلا سَواداً يَعصِمُ
وَالهَمُّ يَختَرِمُ الجَسيمَ نَحافَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيُشيبُ ناصِيَةَ الصَبِيِّ وَيُهرِمُ
ذو العَقلِ يَشقى في النَعيمِ بِعَقلِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَخو الجَهالَةِ في الشَقاوَةِ يَنعَمُ !
وَالناسُ قَد نَبَذوا الحِفاظَ فَمُطلَقٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَنسى الَّذي يولى وَعافٍ يَندَمُ
لا يَخدَعَنَّكَ مِن عَدُوٍّ دَمعُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَاِرحَم شَبابَكَ مِن عَدُوٍّ تَرحَمُ
لا يَسلَمُ الشَرَفُ الرَفيعُ مِنَ الأَذى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حَتّى يُراقَ عَلى جَوانِبِهِ الدَمُ
يُؤذي القَليلُ مِنَ اللِئامِ بِطَبعِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَن لا يَقِلُّ كَما يَقِلُّ وَيَلؤُمُ
والظُلمُ مِن شِيَمِ النُفوسِ فَإِن تَجِد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذا عِفَّةٍ فَلِعِلَّةٍ لا يَظلِمُ !
وَمِنَ البَليَّةِ عَذلُ مَن لا يَرعَوي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَن غَيِّهِ وَخِطابُ مَن لا يَفهَمُ !
وَتَراهُ أَصغَرَ ما تَراهُ ناطِقاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيَكونُ أَكذَبَ ما يَكونُ وَيُقسِمُ
وَالذُلُّ يُظهِرُ في الذَليلِ مَوَدَّةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَوَدُّ مِنهُ لِمَن يَوَدُّ الأَرقَمُ
وَمِنَ العَداوَةِ ما يَنالُكَ نَفعُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمِنَ الصَداقَةِ ما يَضُرُّ وَيُؤلِمُ

----------


## الحُميدي

بارك الله فيكم ...

آهٍ ..لوقع هذا السحر على صاحبكم ،..

وللأسف ليس لشعراء المغرب -بعدوتيه الاندلس والمغرب- نصيب من هذا الموضوع ...،

و لَذلك السحرالمغربي الأندلسي أشد وقعا على قلبي من غيره ،من شدة رقته وبهاء حسنه وجمال سبكه،...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذه رنَّة حزينةٌ من الأندلس البعيد، لأبي البقاء -وهي مشهورة لكن لها روعةٌ باقيةٌ في كل زمان- اقتطع منها جزءًا:

لِكُلِّ شَيءٍ إِذا ما تَمّ نُقصانُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فَلا يُغَرَّ بِطيبِ العَيشِ إِنسانُ
هِيَ الأُمُورُ كَما شاهَدتُها دُوَلٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   مَن سَرّهُ زَمَن ساءَتهُ أَزمانُ
وَهَذِهِ الدارُ لا تُبقي عَلى أَحَدٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَلا يَدُومُ عَلى حالٍ لَها شانُ
يُمَزِّقُ الدَهرُ حَتماً كُلَّ سابِغَةٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إِذا نَبَت مَشرَفِيّات وَخرصانُ
وَيَنتَضي كُلَّ سَيفٍ للفَناء وَلَو   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كانَ ابنَ ذي يَزَن وَالغِمد غمدانُ
أَينَ المُلوكُ ذَوي التيجانِ مِن يَمَنٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَأَينَ مِنهُم أَكالِيلٌ وَتيجَانُ
وَأَينَ ما شادَهُ شَدّادُ في إِرَمٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَأينَ ما ساسَه في الفُرسِ ساسانُ
وَأَينَ ما حازَهُ قارونُ من ذَهَبٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَأَينَ عادٌ وَشدّادٌ وَقَحطانُ
أَتى عَلى الكُلِّ أَمرٌ لا مَرَدّ لَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   حَتّى قَضوا فَكَأنّ القَوم ما كانُوا
وَصارَ ما كانَ مِن مُلكٍ وَمِن مَلكٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كَما حَكى عَن خَيالِ الطَيفِ وَسنانُ
دارَ الزَمانُ عَلى دارا وَقاتِلِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَأَمَّ كِسرى فَما آواهُ إِيوانُ
كَأَنَّما الصَعبُ لَم يَسهُل لَهُ سببٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   يَوماً وَلا مَلَكَ الدُنيا سُلَيمانُ
فَجائِعُ الدُهرِ أَنواعٌ مُنَوَّعَةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَلِلزَمانِ مَسرّاتٌ وَأَحزانُ
وَلِلحَوادِثِ سلوانٌ يُهوّنُها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وَما لِما حَلَّ بِالإِسلامِ سلوانُ
يا غافِلاً وَلَهُ في الدهرِ مَوعِظَةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إِن كُنتَ في سنَةٍ فالدهرُ يَقظانُ

----------


## الأمل الراحل

وهذه أيضا مرثية لأحد الشعراء في ( طليطلة ) بعد فاجعة سقوطها بيد الإسبان أنقل لكم جزء منها :
لثكلك كيف تبتسـم الثغـور ... سـرورا بعدما بئست ثغور
ترى في الدهر مسـرورا بعيش ... مضى عنا لطيته السـرور
ألــيس بنا أبي النفس شهـم ... يدير على الدوائر إذ تدور
لقد خضعت رقاب كن غلبـا ... وزال عتوها ومضـى النفور
وهان على عزيزي القـوم ذل ... وسامح في الحريم  فتى غيور
طليـطلةٌ أباح الكـفر  منها ... حمــاها إن ذا نبأ كبـير
فليس مثالها إيوان كســرى ... ولا منها الخورنق والسدير
محصـنة محســنة بعيــد ... تنــاولها  ومطلبها عسير
ألم تك معقــلا للدين صعبا ... فوالله كمــا شاء القدير
وأخرج أهلهــا منها جميعا ... فصاروا حيث شاء لهم مصير
وكانت دار إيمان وعلــم ... معالمها التي طمست تُنــير
فعـادت دار كفر مصطفاة ... قد اضطربت بأهليها الأمور
مساجدها كنائس أيُّ قلب ... على هذا يقـرّ ولا يطــير
فيا أسفاه .. يا أسفاه حزنا ... يكرر ما تكررت الدهــور
لئن غبنا عن الإخوان إنـا ... بأحـزان وأشجان حضـور
نذور كان للأيــام فيهم ... بملكـهم فقد وفت نـذور
** أسباب الكارثة **
فإن قلنا العقوبة أدركتهم ... وجـاءهمُ من الله النكير
فإنا مثلهم وأشـد منهم ... نجور وكيف يسلم من نجور
أنامن أن يحل بنا انتقام .. وفينا الفسحة أجمع والفجور
وأكل للحرام ولا اضطرار .. إليه فيسهل الأمر العسير
ولكن جرأة في عقر دار .. كذلك يفعل القلب العقور
يزول الستر عن قوم إذا ما .. على العصيان أُرخيت الستور
.
نخور إذا دهينا بالرزايا .. وليس بمعجب بقر تخور
ونجبُنُ ليس نزرأُ لو شجعنا .. ولم نجبن لكان لنا زئير
لقد ساءت بنا الأخبار حتى .. أمات المخبرين بها الخبير
أتتنا الكتب فيها كل شر ..  وبشرنا بأنحسنا البشير
وقيل تجمعوا لفراق شملٍ ..  طليطلة تملكها الكفور
.
فباق في الديانة تحت خزي .. تُثبطه الشويهة والبعير
وآخر مارقٌ هانت علبه ..  مصائب دينه فله السعير
كفى حزنا بأن الناس قالوا .. إلى أين التحول والمسير
أنترك دورنا ونفر عنها ..  وليس لنا وراء البحر دور !
ولا ثم الضياع تروق حسنا .. نباكرها فيعجبنا البكور
لقد ذهب اليقين فلا يقين .. وغر القومُ بالله الغرور
فلا دين ولا دنيا ولكن .. غرور المعيشة ما غرور
رضوا بالرق يا لله ! ماذا .. رآه وما أشار به مشير
مضى الإسلام فبك دما عليه .. فما ينفي الجوى الدمع الغزير
ونح واندب رفاقا في فلاة ..  حيارى لا تحط ولا تسير
.
القصيدة - وأبياتها تزيد عن سبعين بيتا - كلها رائعة تصور فاجعة سقوط الأندلس تصويرا مؤلما صادقا مع ما فيها من دروس وعبر للأقوام اللاحقة .. ولكن هل من معتبر ؟! كأن التاريخ يعيد نفسه فاللهم سلم سلم واقبضنا إليك غير مفتونين .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

المعذرة يا سادتي الكرام . . ثمة أخطاء طباعية في القصيدة . . وأردت تعديلها ومع ظهور أيقونة التعديل ، وإمكانيته إلا أنه ظهر لي بعد ذلك : مدة التعديل انتهت !

----------


## وليد مسعود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من أروع ما قال أبو العتاهية 
سَمْيتَ نَفسَكَ، بالكَلامِ، حكيمـا    .....          ولقدْ أراكَ على القبيحِ مُـقيمـَا
ولقدْ أراكَ من الغَواية ِ مُثريــا    .....           ًولقدْ أراكَ من الرشادِ عديمَــا
أغْفَلْتَ، مِنْ دارِ البَقاءِ، نَعيمَهـا    .....           وَطَلَبْتَ، في دارِ الفَنَاءِ، نَعِيمَــا
مَنَعَ الجَديدانِ البَقــاءَ، وأبْلَيَـا  ......           أمماً خلوْنَ من القُرونِ قديمـــَا
وَعصَيتَ رَبَّكَ يا ابنَ آدَمَ جاهداً   .....            فوَجدتَ رَبَّكَ، إذ عصَيتَ، حَليمَا
وسألتَ ربكَ يا ابن آدمَ رغبـة ً    .....          فوَجَدْتَ رَبَّكَ، إذْ سألتَ كريمَــا
وَدَعَوْتَ رَبـّكَ يا ابنَ آدَمَ رَهبة ً  .....           فوَجَدْتَ رَبّكَ، إذْ دعوْتَ، رَحيمَـا
فَلَئِنْ شكَرْتَ لتَشــكُرَنّ لمُنعِمٍ  ......            ولئن كفرتَ لتكــفرنَّ عظيمَــا
فتباركَ اللهُ الـذي هوَ لمْ يــزلْ  ......           مَلِكاً، بما تُخفي الصّدورُ، عَليمَــا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ممَّا ينسب للإمام الشافعي:

وأفضل الناس ما بين الورى رجلٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   تُقْضَى على يده للناسِ حاجاتُ
لا تمنعنَّ يد المعروفِ عن أحدٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ما دمت مقتدرًا فالسعدُ تاراتُ
واشكر فضائلَ صنعِ اللهِ إذ جَعَلَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إليك لا لك عند النَّاس حاجاتُ
قد مات قومٌ وما ماتت مكارمُهُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وعاش قومٌ وهم في النَّاس أمواتُ!

----------


## من صاحب النقب

وإن الذي بيني وبين بني أبي = وبين بني عمي لمختلف جدا
أراهم الى نصري بطاء وإن همو = دعوني الى نصر أتيتهمو شدا
وان أكلوا لحمي وفرت لحومهم = وان هدموا مجدي بنيت لهم مجدا
وان ضيعوا غيبي حفظت غيوبهم = وان هم هووا غيي هويت لهم رشدا
وان زجروا طيرا بنحس تمر بي = زجرت لهم طيرا تمر بهم سعدا
ولا أحمل الحقد القديم عليهمو = وليس رئيس القوم من يحمل الحقدا
لهم جل مالي إن تتابع لي غنى = وإن قل مالي لم أكلفهمو رغدامع البعد عن التطير

----------


## الخيار

قال الإمام البخاري :
اغتنم في الفراغ فَضْلَ ركوع  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فعسى أن يكون موتُك بغته
كمْ صحيحٍ قد مات قبل سقيم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذهبت نفسه النفيسة فلْتَهوقلت (عبد السلام ياسين) ناسجا على المنوال :
وعزيز في سربه مطمئن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سلتته منه المنية سلته
كم خطيبٍ فوق المنابر يشدو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسكتته الآجال أيّة سَكْتَه
كم رئيسٍ على العباد تَمَطَّى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَدَّدَتْه المَنُونُ جِيفَةَ مَيْتَه
فاغتنم فضل ليلة ونهارٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكأنْ مضجع الفِراق رأيته
وكأنْ قد سمعت نَوْح البواكي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكأنْ عَلْقم الفجيعة ذقته
وكأنَّ الأكفان قد أحضروها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكأنَّ الغسّال يُخفِتُ صَوْته
وكأنَّ الفُؤوس للأرض تَهْوِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شقت القبر عَرضَ شبْر قدَرْتَه
حملوا النعش مسرعين خفافا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هوَ ذا مَوعد التَوَسُّدِ جئْتَه
طرحوا ، أنزلوا ، وَوَارَوْا شُخَيْصاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  «ذهبت نفسه النفيسةُ فلتَه»
ثم وَلَّوا وفي النفوس اتعاظٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عابر كالسحاب زايَل سَمته
آب كلٌّ لإلفه وتَناسى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُقْتِر الناسِ والمُكاثِرُ مَوْته
فعلى المقتِر الهمومُ توالت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حائِماتٍ يطْرُقن في الليل بَيْتَه
وعلى الكنز للبخيل اعتكاف  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مثلما يعكفُ اليهودِيُّ سَبْتَه
تعتلي الغفلة الكئيبة رأسا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كاعتلاء العزيز بالإثْم دَسْتَه
فَتُنَسِّيه ربّه فَيُنَسَّى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نَفسه والمعادَ، يُبْهَت بَهْتَه
نَسِي اللهَ ربَّه، يالَغَبْنٍ !  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خَسِر المرءُ نَفْسَهُ، يالَشَمْتَه
ليتَه يهْجُر الخليلَ المُجافي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لسبيل الرشادِ والحق، لَيْتَه !
ليتَه يصحب الخليل المُوَاتِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فجليس الصلاح يُصلح أَمْتَه
لَيْتَهُ ! عَلَّهُ ! ويا وَيْحَ نفْسي !  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنتَ، أنتَ المقصود بالوعظ، أنْتَه !من ديوان شذرات

----------


## خالد المرسى

اسمك جميل أخى الخيار (ابتسامة ) 
انا ما وجدت انسانا يكره الخيار ( عجبا )

----------


## إمام الأندلس

أخي الخيار حياك الله..الان علمت سر تعليقك في موضوع الاستفتاء (ابتسامة)

----------


## الخيار

> اسمك جميل أخى الخيار (ابتسامة ) 
> انا ما وجدت انسانا يكره الخيار ( عجبا )


جمل الله ظاهرك وباطنك أخي الحبيب
وكيف تحب الخيار أخي؟ "مخلل"؟إن كنت تحبه مخللا غيرت معرفي إلى" الخيار المخلل"(ابتسامة)
طبعا لم يخطر لي الخيار الفاكهة على البال عندما اخترت التسجيل بهذا الإسم.
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الخيار

> أخي الخيار حياك الله..الان علمت سر تعليقك في موضوع الاستفتاء (ابتسامة)


وحياك الله ياأكاديري،ورغم أنك "ظاهري" إلا أنك علمت " باطن" تعليقي في موضوع الإستفتاء.
لاحرمنا الله من دعاباتك التي تخفف بها من حدة النقاشات.
دعاءك

----------


## من صاحب النقب

ملاحظة هناك خطأ مطبعي من الناسخ في " أتيتهمو "

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أيضاً من عيون الشعر 

و إن الضغن بعد الضغن يبدو = عليك و يخرج الداء الدفينا 

و أيضاً 

ألهى بني تغلب عن كل مكرمة = قصيدة قالها عمرو بن كلثوم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالطَّيِّب -والعهدة عليه-! :


أَذُمُّ إِلى هَذا الزَمانِ أُهَيلَهُ • • • فَأَعلَمُهُم فَدمٌ وَأَحزَمُهُم وَغدُ
وَأَكرَمُهُم كَلبٌ وَأَبصَرُهُم عَمٍ • • • وَأَسهَدُهُم فَهدٌ وَأَشجَعُهُم قِردُ
وَمِن نَكَدِ الدُنيا عَلى الحُرِّ أَن يَرى • • • عَدُوّاً لَهُ ما مِن صَداقَتِهِ بُدُّ
بِقَلبي وَإِن لَم أروَ مِنها مَلالَةٌ • • • وَبي عَن غَوانيها وَإِن وَصَلَت صَدُّ
وَإِنّي لَتُغنيني مِنَ الماءِ نُغبَةٌ • • • وأصبِرُ عَنهُ مِثلَ ما تَصبِرُ الرُبدُ
وَأكبِرُ نَفسي عَن جَزاءٍ بِغيبَةٍ • • • وَكُلُّ اِغتِيابٍ جُهدُ مَن مالُهُ جُهدُ
وَأَرحَمُ أَقواماً مِنَ العِيِّ وَالغَبا • • • وَأَعذِرُ في بُغضي لِأَنَّهُمُ ضِدُّ

----------


## الباجي

> بارك الله فيكم ...
> آهٍ ..لوقع هذا السحر على صاحبكم ،..
> وللأسف ليس لشعراء المغرب -بعدوتيه الاندلس والمغرب- نصيب من هذا الموضوع ...،
> و لَذلك السحرالمغربي الأندلسي أشد وقعا على قلبي من غيره ،من شدة رقته وبهاء حسنه وجمال سبكه،...


ومن مشهور نظم ابن خميس قوله:

عجباً لها أيذوق طعم وصالها     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:      من ليس يأمل أن يمر ببالها
وأنا الفقير إلى تعلة ساعة    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       منها، وتمنعني زكاة جمالها
كم ذاد عن عيني الكرى متألق    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       يبدو ويخفى في خفي مطالها
يسمو لها بدر الدجى متضائلاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        كتضاؤل الحسناء في أسمالها
وابن السبيل يجيء يقبس نارها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        ليلاً فتمنحه عقيلة مالها
يعتادني في النوم طيف خيالها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       فتصيبني ألحاظها بنبالها
كم ليلة جادت به فكأنما     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:      زفت علي ذكاء وقت زوالها
أسرى فعطلها وعطل شهبها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       بأبي شذا المعطار من معطالها
وسواد طرته كجنح ظلامها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        وبياض غرته كضوء هلالها
دعني أشم بالوهم أدنى لمعة    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       من ثغرها واشم مسكة خالها
ما راد طرفي في حديقة خدها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       إلا لفتنته بحسن دلالها
أنسيب شعري رق مثل نسيمها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       فشمول راحك مثل ريح شمالها
وانقل أحاديث الهوى واشرح غريـ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        ب لغاتها واذكر ثقات رجالها
وإذا مررت برامة فتوق من    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       أطلائها وتمشى في أطلالها
وانصب لمغزلها حبالة قانص    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       ودع الكرى شركاً لصيد غزالها
وأسل جداول بفيض دموعها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       وانضح جوانحها بفضل سجالها
أنا من بقية معشر عركتهم    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       هذي النوى عرك الرحى بثفالها
أكرم بها فئة أريق نجيعها     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       بغياً فراق العين حسن مآلها
حلت مدامة وصلها وحلت لهم    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       فإن انتشوا فبحلوها وحلالها
بلغت بهرمس غاية ما نالها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       أحد وناء لها لبعد منالها
وعدت على سقراط سورة كأسها     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:      فهريق ما في الدن من جريانها
وسرت إلى فاراب منها نفحة   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        قدسية جاءت بنخبة آلها
ليصوغ من ألحانه في حانها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       ما سوغ القسيس من أرمالها
وتغلغلت في سهرورد فأسهرت   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        عيناً يؤرقها طروق خيالها
فخبا شهاب الدين لما أشرقت    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       وخوى فلم يثبت لنور جلالها
ما جن مثل جنونه أحد، ولا    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       سمحت يد بيضا بمثل نوالها
وبدت على الشوذي منها نشوة   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        ما لاح منها غير لمعة آلها
بطلت حقيقته وحالت حاله    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       فيما يعبر عن حقيقة حالها
هذي صبابتهم ترق صبابة    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       فيروق شاربها صفاء زلالها
اعلم أبا الفضل بن يحيى أنني   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        من بعدها أحرى على آمالها
فإذا رأيت مدلها مثلي فخذ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        في عذله إن كنت من عذالها
لا تعجبن لمّا ترى من شأنها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       في حلها إن كان أو ترحالها
فصلاحها بفسادها ونعيمها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       بعذابها ورشدها بضلالها
ومن العجائب أن اقيم ببلدةٍ     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:      يوماً وأسلم من أذى جهالها
شغلوا بدنياهم أما شغلتهم    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       عني فكم ضيعت من اشغالها
حجبوا بجهلهم فإن لاحت لهم    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       شمس الهدى عبثوا بضوء ذبالها
وإن انتسبت فإنني من دوحة    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       يتفيأ الإنسان برد ظلالها
من حمير من ذي رعين من ذوي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:         حجر من العظماء من أقيالها
وإذا رجعت لطينتي معنى فما   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        سلساله بأرق من صلصالها
لله درك أي نجل كريمةٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        ولدت فاس منك بعد حيالها
ولأنت لا عدمتك والد فخرها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        وسماك سؤددها وبدر كمالها
اغلظ على من عاث من أنذالها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       واخشع لمن تلقاه من أبدالها
والبس بما أوليتها من نعمةٍ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       حلل الثناء وجر من اذيالها
خذها أبا الفضل بن يحيى تحفة    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       جاءتك لم ينسج على منوالها
ما جاء في مضمارها شعر ولا     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:      سمعت قريحة شاعرٍ بمثالها
وأنل أبا البركات من بركاتها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       وادفع محال شكوكه من آلهاقال السلطان أبو عنان رحمه الله تعالى: أخبرني شيخنا الإمام العالم العلامة وحيد زمانه
أبو عبد الله محمد ابن إبراهيم الآبلي رحمه الله تعالى، قال: لما توجه الشيخ الصالح الشهير أبو إسحاق التنسي من تلمسان إلى بلاد المشرق اجتمع هنالك بقاضي القضاة تقي الدين بن دقيق العيد، فكان من قوله له: كيف حال الشيخ العالم أبي عبد الله ابن خميس؟ وجعل حيليه بأحسن الأوصاف، ويطنب في ذكر فضله، فبقي الشيخ أبو إسحاق متعجباً، وقال: من يكون هذا الذي حليتموه بهذا الحلي ولا أعرفه ببلده؟ فقال له: هو القائل:
عجباً لها أيذوق طعم وصالها
قال: فقلت له: إن هذا الرجل ليس عندنا بهذه الحالة التي وصفتم، إنما هو عندنا شاعر فقط، فقال له: إنكم لم تنصفوه، وإنه لحقيق بما وصفناه به.
قال السلطان: وأخبرنا شيخنا الآبلي المذكور أن قاضي القضاة ابن دقيق العيد كان قد جعل القصيدة المذكورة بخزانة كانت له تعلو موضع جلوسه للمطالعة، وكان يخرجها من تلك الخزانة، ويكثر تأملها والنظر فيها، ولقد تعرفت أنه لما وصلت هذه القصيدة إلى قاضي القضاة تقي الدين المذكور لم يقرأها حتى قام إجلالاً لها؛ انتهى.
و قد وصل أبي خميس رحمه الله هذه القصيدة إلى قاضي القضاة بنثر لم أثبته هنا لطوله، ولمّا قيل إنَّ هذا الرجل معري النزعة أي نظمه أحسن من نثره.
وقد أوردها أبن الخطيب
في الإحاطة وأوردها السلطان أبو عنان في مروياته.
لم أراجع القصيدة جيدا بعد نسخها من الموسوعة الشعرية ... ولم أحسن تنسيقها لضيق الوقت فمعذرة.

----------


## الباجي

ومن شعر ذي الوزارتين أبي عبد الله ابن الخطيب أيام محنته:
بعدنا وإن جاورتنا البيوت    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       و جئنا بوعظ ونحن صموت
و أنفاسنا سكنت دفعة    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       كهجر الصلاة تلاه القنوت
و كنا عظاماً فصرنا عظاماً     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:      و كنا نقوت فها نحن قوت
و كنا شموس سماء العلا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        غربن فناحت علينا السموت
فكم خذلت ذا الحسام الظبا    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       و ذو البخت كم جدلته البخوت
و كم سيق للقبر في خرقة    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       فتىً ملئت من كساه التخوت
فقل للعدا ذهب ابن الخطيب    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       و فات ومن ذا الذي لا يفوت
و من كان يفرح منهم له    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       فقل: يفرح اليوم من لا يموت

----------


## الباجي

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...38&postcount=1

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أنشدها الشيخ صديق حسن خان و لا أدري هل هي له أو لا 


وصلت حمى بهوبال يا نفس فانزلي ** فقد نلت مأمول الفوائد المعول 
ويا حبذا ساحاتها نلت إنها ** نسيم الصبا جاءت بريا القرنفل 
تذكرت عهدا بالحمى وبمن به ** قفا نبك من ذكرى حبيب ومنزل 
وما هو إلا حضرة العزة التي ** تخاطب تاج الهند عند الأماثل 
معاذة أهل الفضل من كل حادث ** ملاذة أعيان العلاة الأفاضل 
مغيثة أرباب الفواضل والحجى ** ثمال اليتامى عصمة للأرامل 
هي البحر جودا فيضها شمل الورى ** وقد نال من معروفها كل سائل 
هي الشمس إفضالا يعم نوالها ** جميع الرعايا من صنوف القبائل 
أفادت كرامات بهمتها التي ** لها ليس مثلا عند كل مماثل 
أفاضت فيوضا أخجلت جود حاتم ** أسالت إلينا هاطلا بعد هاطل 
قفوا أخبرونا من يقوم مقامه ** ومن ذا يرد الآن لهفة سائل 
قفوا أخبرونا هل لها من مشابه ** قفوا أخبرونا هل لها من مشاكل 
فما هي إلا رحمة مستطابة ** تعم البرايا من غني وعائل 
أدام لها رب البرايا مكارما ** تقصر عنها لك حاف وناعل 
وزاد لها الإقبال إقبال عزة ** وكان لها عونا لدى كل نازل

----------


## الحُميدي

الباجي بارك الله فيك ،
استثرت الحنين من بين جوانحي إلى شعراء المغرب-وذكرتني عندما كنت أدبيا-،كابن خبازة والأمير أبو الربيع الموحدي وابن إدريس والفشتالي واليوسي والفجيجي و مالك بن المرحل السبتي و اكنسوس السوسي ومحمد بن إبرهيم المراكشي وميمون الهواري..والكثير الكثير .

فإن نسيت لا انسى الحافظ الواعية الشاعر الأديب المؤرخ ابن الأبار-الذي سعى به مبغضيه إلى الأمير فقتل محروقا و أحرقت معه كتبه- عندما ارسلها صيحة مستنجدٍ إلى المستنصر الحفصي بتونس في قصيدة تتفطر لها الأفئدة :

أدرك بخيلك خيل الله أندلسا....

ولمالك بن المرحل السبتي صيحات يتوجع  لها قلبي المرهف مضضا وألما على فقد تلك الجنان التي غارت من حسنها الخرائد الحسان..،
وسيما في قصيدته الرائقة عندما دعا فيها أهل المغرب-في عهد الدولة المرينية- إلى إغاثة إخوانهم بالأندلس والتي مطلعها:

اشهدوا وأنت يا ارض اشهدي    ** أنا أجبنا صرخة المستنجدِ 


واما عن موشحات لسان الدين بن الخطيب-والذي قتل غيلة بفاس- فقد ذكرتني بموشحات بابن سهل الإسرائيلي - الذي لم يصدق في توبته،ومات غريقا سكرانا-التي تنساب رقة وحسنا كـ:
هل درى ظبي الحمى أن قد حمى ***قلب صب حله عن مكنس

وراجع (المسلك السهل في شرح موشح ابن سهل ) لمحمد الإفراني الطنجي تر عجبا.


ولا انسى صرخة  ذو الوزارتين لسان الدين:

جادك الغيث إذا الغيث همى   ** يازمن الوصل بالأندلس

وصدق عندما قال بعدها -وهنا يبلغ مني الأسى والشجى مبلغه-:

ما كان وصلك إلا حلما في  ** الكرى أو خلسة المختلس

وكذا القصيدة الباسقة لابن بهيج الأندلسي:

ما شانُ أمّ المؤمنينَ وَشاني **هُدِيَ المُحبُّ لها وضَلَّ الشَّاني
إنِّي أقُول مُبيِّناً عن فضلها**ومُتَرْجِـماً عن قولـها بلـساني
يا مبغضي لا تأت قبر محمدٍ**فالبيت بيتي والمكان مكاني

والكثير ممن ضل عني شعره الآن -وهذا جادت به قريحتي المكدودة الآن-،كابن المحارب تلميذ القاضي عياض وكذا شيخه وابن العريف وابن الورد وابن غلندى ومتنبي زمانه ابن الشقري ...راجع الذخيرة لابن بسام وكتب التراجم المشهورة والتي يطول ذكرها 




وكانت لي مع شيخي وقرة عيني الاديب الشاعربوخبزة  حفظه الله مجالس تناشدنا فيها أشعارا لشعراء المغرب واستفدت منه كثيرا حفظه الله وبارك الله فيه.

ولي عهد أن احيي أدبنا المغربي محتذيا في ذلك بصديق شيخنا العلامة عبدالله كنون رحمه الله وكذا صديقة العلامة محمد بن تاويت الطنجي رحمه الله.يسر الله لنا ذلك .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جميل أن يلتقي الشرق بالغرب في الشعر والأدب..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بجميل اتحافاتكم..
.
.
لَو شِئتِ أَقصَرتِ مِن لَومي وَمِن عَذلي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالدَهرُ قَسَّمَ يَومَيهِ عَلَيَّ وَلي
لا تَحسَبِيني أَغُضُّ الطَرفَ مِن جَزَعٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالحُزنُ لِلخَودِ لَيسَ الحُزنُ لِلرَّجُلِ
كَم قَد عَرَتني مِنَ الأَيّامِ نائِبَةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَما اكتَرَثتُ لِرَيبِ الحادِثِ الجَلَلِ
إِنّا لَقَومٌ إِذا اِشتَدَّ الزَمانُ بِنا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كُنّا أَشَدَّ أَنابيباً مِن الأَسَلِ
يُبْكَى عَلَينا وَلا نَبكي عَلى أَحَدٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَنَحنُ أَغلَظُ أَكباداً مِنَ الإِبِلِ
مِن مَعشَرٍ تَعصِفُ الأَهوالُ حَولَهُمُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَما يُراعُونَ عَصفَ الريحِ بِالجَبَلِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من روائع أبي العتاهية:
الدَهرُ يوعِدُ فُرقَةً وَزَوالا • • • وَخُطوبُهُ لَكَ تَضرِبُ الأَمثالا
يا رُبَّ عَيشٍ كانَ يُغبَطُ أَهلُهُ • • • بِنَعيمِهِ قَد قيلَ كانَ فَزالا
يا طالِبَ الدُنيا لِيُثقِلَ نَفسَهُ • • • إِنَّ المُخِفَّ غَداً لَأَحسَنُ حالا
إِنّا لَفي دارٍ نَرى الإِكثارَ لا • • • يَبقى لِصاحِبِهِ وَلا الإِقلالا
كَم مِن مُلوكٍ زالَ عَنهُم مُلكُهُم • • • فَكَأَنَّ ذاكَ المُلكَ كانَ خَيالا
حَتّى مَتى تُمسي وَتُصبِحُ لاعِباً • • • تَبغي البَقاءَ وَتَأمُلُ الآمالا
وَلَقَد رَأَيتُ الحادِثاتِ مُلِحَّةً  • • • تَنعى المُنى وَتُقَرِّبُ الآجالا
وَلَقَد رَأَيتُ مَساكِناً مَسلوبَةً • • • سُكّانُها وَمَصانِعاً وَظِلالا
وَلَقَد رَأَيتَ مَنِ اِستَطاعَ بجَمعِهِ • • • وَبَنى فَشَيَّدَ قَصرَهُ وَأَطالا
وَلَقَد رَأَيتُ مُسَلَّطاً وَمُمَلَّكاً • • • وَمُفَوَّهاً قَد قيلَ قالَ وَقالا
وَلَقَد رَأَيتُ الموتَ كَيفَ يُبيدُهُم • • • شيباً وَكَيفَ يُبيدُهُم أَطفالا
وَلَقَد رَأَيتُ المَوتَ يُسرِعُ فيهِمُ • • • حَقّاً يَميناً مَرَّةً وَشِمالا
فَسَلِ الحَوادِثَ لا أَبا لَكَ عَنهُمُ • • • وَسَلِ القُبورَ وَأَحفِهِنَّ سُؤالا
فَلتُخبِرَنَّكَ أَنَّهُم خُلِقوا لِما • • • خُلِقوا لَهُ فَمَضَوا لَهُ أَرسالا
وَلَقَلَّ ما تَصفو الحَياةُ لِأَهلِها • • • حَتّى تُبَدَّلَ مِنُهُم أَبدالا
أَأُخَيَّ إِنَّ المَرءَ حَيثُ فِعالُهِ • • • فَتَوَلَّ أَحسَنَ ما يَكونُ فِعالا
فَإِذا تَحامى الناسُ أَن يَتَحَمَّلوا • • • لِلعارِفاتِ فَكُن لَها حَمّالا
أَقصِر خُطاكَ عَنِ المَطامِعِ عِفَّةً • • • عَنها فَإِنَّ لَها صَفاً زَلّالا
وَإِذا الحُقوقُ تَواتَرَت فَاِصبِر لَها • • • أَبَداً وَإِن كانَت عَلَيكَ ثِقالا
فَكَفى بِمُلتَمِسِ التَواضُعِ رِفعَةً • • • وَكَفى بِمُلتَمِسِ العُلُوِّ سِفالا
أَأُخَيَّ إِنَّ أَمامَنا كُرَباً لَها • • • شَغبٌ وَإِنَّ أَمامَنا أَهوالا
أَأُخَيَّ إِنَّ الدارَ مُدبِرَةٌ وَإِن • • • كُنّا نَرى إِدبارَها إِقبالا
وَاللَهُ أَكرَمُ مَن رَجَوتَ نَوالَهُ • • • وَاللَهُ أَعظَمُ مَن يُنيلُ نَوالا
مَلِكٌ تَواضَعَتِ المُلوكُ لِعِزِّهِ • • • وَجَلالِهِ سُبحانَهُ وَتَعالى
لا شَيءَ مِنهُ أَدَقُّ لُطفَ إِحاطَةٍ • • • بِالعالَمينَ وَلا أَجَلُّ جَلالا

----------


## إمام الأندلس

> لم يكن وصلك إلا حلما في ** الكرى أو خلسة المختلس


....حياك الله ياأندلسي الهوى.,(ابتسامة)

----------


## إمام الأندلس

من عجيب المفارقات وجدتني أستمع  لتلك الموشحة(ابتسامة)

----------


## الحُميدي

بارك الله فيك أخي الشيخ عدنان البخاري فانتم أصحاب الدعوة ونحن ضيوف ..،

وحياك الله أخي إمام الاندلس -وشكرا على التصحيح-...فإن ابن حزم -رحمه الله-فارس  لا يشق له غبار في هذا الفن .

----------


## الحُميدي

لقد ألهبنا نار الاحزان ،واستثرنا أوار الأشجان، حزنا على فقد الأندلس ،..

فهذه قصيدة يتفكه بها المحزون المكظوم ،وينزاح بها هم المهموم ، 

وهي للشاعر المغربي الفحل محمد بن إبراهيم المراكشي من شعراء المغرب الحديث ، أنشدها لما زار طنجة فأقام في فندق تجمعت فيه مظاهر الاستقذار ،فقال ساخرا :


إن كـان في كـل أرض ما تشــان به...فـإن فـي طـنجـة الـمـطـعـم الـبـلـدي
أخـلاق أربـابـها كالـمسـك فـي أرج....بـعـكـس رب الـمـطـعـم الـبـلدي
يأتـيـك بالأكل و الذبـاب يـتـبـعــه.....و كالـضباب ذبـاب الـمـطـعـم البلدي
و الـبق كـالفول جسما إن جهلت به....... فـعـشـه فـي فـراش الـمطـعـم البلدي
ما بالبـراغيث إن تـثـاءبـت عـجـب....لـمـا تـرى حـجـمها بالمـطـعـم البلدي
تـلـقاك راقـصـة بالـباب قـائـلة..... يا مـرحبا بـضـيـوف الـمـطـعـم البلدي
تـبـيـت روحك بـالأحـلام فـي رعـب........إن نـمت فـوق سـريـر المطعم البلدي
و في السقوف من الجردان خشخشـة....... فـأي نـوم ترى بـالـمـطـعـم الـبلـدي
و لا تـعج فـيـه إبـان الـمـصيـف فـفي.......الـمصـيف نار لـظى بالـمطعم البلدي
و فـي الـشتاء مـن الثـلج الفراش به.......و مـن حـديـد جدار الـمـطـعـم البلدي
أمـا الـطبيـب فـعـجل بالـذهــاب لـه.......إذا أكلت طـعام الـمـطـعـم البلدي
الـطـرف فـي أرق و الـقـلب فـي حـنق.......و الـنـفـس في قلق في المطعم البلدي
الصدر مـنقبـض و الـمرء مـمـتعض...... و الـشـر مـعـترض بـالـمطـعم البلدي
يـا مـن مـنـاه الـمكان الرحب في سفر..... كالقبر في الضيق بيـت المطعــم البــلدي
و لـيلة زارنـي فـي الـفـجـر صاحـبه.......يا شـقوتـي بـنـزول الـمـطعم البلدي
وكالـمدافـع خـلـف الباب سـعلـته.......يـهـتـز مـنـها جـدار المـطـعم البلدي
دق فمن  قلت ،قال افتح فـقلت لمـن؟.....قـال افــتـحـن أنـا رب الـمـطعم البلدي
أشــر من رؤيــة الـجـلاد رؤيــته..... لما يـزورك رب الــمـطــعم البلدي
و كـم ثـقـيل رأت عيني و ما نـظرت........ فـيـهم مـثـيـلا لرب المـطـعـم البلدي
طـاب الـحديث لـه فــجـاء يـسـألني.......و قال مـاذا تـرى في المطعم البلدي؟
فـقـلت خـيـرا فـقـال الخـيـر أعـرفه.....و يـعرف الناس خـيـر مطعـم البلدي
إن كـان عـندك قـل لـي مـن ملاحظة.......تـزيـد حـسن الـمـطـعـم الـبلـدي
فـقـلت مالي أرى هـذا الـذبــاب بدا.......مـثـل الـضـبـاب بأفق المـطعم البلدي
فقال إن فـضـول النـاس يـقلـقـني......هذا الـذبـاب ذبـاب الـمطعم الـبـلـدي
فــقـلت و الـبـق قـال الـبق ليس بـه......بـأس إذا كان بق الـمـطـعـم البلدي
فــقـلـت هــذي البراغـيث الـتي كثرت...... ما بـالها كـبرت بالـمـطعم البلدي؟
فـهزنــي كصديـق لـي يـداعـبـني........و قال تــلـك جـيـوش المطعم البلدي
فــقلـت عـفـوا فما لي مـن مـلاحظة.....و إنـنـي مـعـجـب بـالمطـعـم البلدي
فقـال هـا أنت للـحـق اهـتديـت فـقل..... إذن مـتـى سـتـزور المـطـعم البلدي
فـقلـت إن قدر الله لــي الـشقاوة لي.......فأننـي سـأزور الــمـطـعــم البلـدي
ينسـى الـفـتى كل مـقدور يـمر به........إلا مـبـيـت الفتـى بـالـمـطعم الـبلدي
يـا مـن قـضـى الله أن يـرمـي به سفر ......إياك إياك قـرب الـمطعم الـبــلدي









وهذه بعض الفوائد عن الشاعر ، 

محمد بن إبراهيم من شعراء المغرب توفي في اواسط القرن العشرين الميلادي-لا أستحضر تاريخ ميلاده ولا وفاته-، واشتهر "بشاعر الحمراء" ، ولقد كان أبوه يؤمل أن يصبح ابنه فقيها لما كان يدره هذا المنصب من مال على صاحبه ، ولكنه اتخذ لنفسه منحى آخر وهو الأدب و الشعر. 
وعند أداء شاعرنا  لمناسك الحج التقى بالملك عبد العزيز آل سعود فمدحه بقصيدة عصماء ،فأجزل له الملك -رحمه الله - العطاء ،وعند عودته إلى المغرب ألقى محاضرة بمصر رد فيها على أحمد الشوقي بسبب إحدى مسرحياته الشعرية ، كما انه مدح الملك محمد الخامس رحمه الله في قصيدة رائقة .

ولقد سألت عنه شيخنا بوخبزة -حفظه الله - فقال : "كان شاعرا يرتجل الشعر ،ولكنه كان سكيرا ذو فسق ومجون." 
 فصدمت لما قاله -وهو ثابت-الشيخ بوخبزة حفظه الله لمكانة هذا الشاعر عندي ،وللأستاذ إقبال الشرقاوي-وهو صديق الشاعر- دراسة حول هذا الشاعر في كتاب اسمه (شاعر الحمراء في الغربال) وهو مطبوع .كما أن لشاعرنا ديوان شعر بالخزانة الملكية بالرباط.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعوذ بالله من المطعم البلدي. 
هذا من عيون شعر المغرب العربي في هجاء المطعم البلدي 
(ابتسامة)

----------


## الحُميدي

> نعوذ بالله من المطعم البلدي. 
> هذا من عيون شعر المغرب العربي في هجاء المطعم البلدي 
> (ابتسامة)


ومع ذلك فإنني لم اعمل بتحذير الشاعر ،فلما ذهبت إلى طنجة أخذت أبحث عن المطعم البلدي ،عساني أظفر بليلة ليلاء أقضِّيها فيه ،لكنني لم أنل بُغيتي ،ولعله أقفل بسبب هذه القصيدة .(ابتسامة)

واذكر بعض الدواوين الشعرية الأندلسية المشهورة والمطبوعة .

ديوان ابن خفاجة .
ديوان ابن هانئ الأندلسي .
ديوان الإمام الأشم ابن حزم الأندلسي.
ديوان ابن سهل .
ديوان لسان الدين بن الخطيب.
ديوان الحافظ ابن الأبار.
ديوان ابن شُهيد القرطبي ،وهو من ائمة المالكية بقرطبة في زمانه ،ومن أصدقاء الإمام الأشم ابن حزم ،وبينهما مراسلات رحمهما الله تعالى ،وله رسالة اسمها "توابع و زوابع" طبع ما وجد منها ، وقد اطلعت عليها فأتى فيها بالعجب العجاب ،وأراد من خلالها ان يظهر انه فاق المتقدمين في الأدب والشعر بطريقة ظريفة.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالطيِّب مرة أخرى:

واحَرَّ قَلباهُ مِمَّن قَلبُهُ شَبِمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَن بِجِسمي وَحالي عِندَهُ سَقَمُ
يا أَعدَلَ الناسِ إِلّا في مُعامَلَتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيكَ الخِصامُ وَأَنتَ الخَصمُ وَالحَكَمُ
أُعيذُها نَظَراتٍ مِنكَ صادِقَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَن تَحسَبَ الشَحمَ فيمَن شَحمُهُ وَرَمُ
وَما اِنتِفاعُ أَخي الدُنيا بِناظِرِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِذا اِستَوَت عِندَهُ الأَنوارُ وَالظُلَمُ
وَجاهِلٍ مَدَّهُ في جَهلِهِ ضَحِكي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حَتّى أَتَتهُ يَدٌ فَرّاسَةٌ وَفَمُ
صَحِبتُ في الفَلَواتِ الوَحشَ مُنفَرِداً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حَتّى تَعَجَّبَ مِنّي القورُ وَالأَكَمُ
يا مَن يَعِزُّ عَلَينا أَن نُفارِقَهُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وِجدانُنا كُلَّ شَيءٍ بَعدَكُم عَدَمُ
ما كانَ أَخلَقَنا مِنكُم بِتَكرُمَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَو أَنَّ أَمرَكُمُ مِن أَمرِنا أَمَمُ
إِن كانَ سَرَّكُمُ ما قالَ حاسِدُنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَما لِجُرحٍ إِذا أَرضاكُمُ أَلَمُ
وَبَينَنا لَو رَعَيتُم ذاكَ مَعرِفَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِنَّ المَعارِفَ في أَهلِ النُهى ذِمَمُ
كَم تَطلُبونَ لَنا عَيباً فَيُعجِزُكُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيَكرَهُ اللَهُ ما تَأتونَ وَالكَرَمُ
لَيتَ الغَمامَ الَّذي عِندي صَواعِقُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُزيلُهُنَّ إِلى مَن عِندَهُ الدِيَمُ
أَرى النَوى تَقتَضيني كُلَّ مَرحَلَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا تَستَقِلُّ بِها الوَخّادَةُ الرُسُمُ
لَئِن تَرَكنَ ضُمَيراً عَن مَيامِنِنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَيَحدُثَنَّ لِمَن وَدَّعتُهُم نَدَمُ
إِذا تَرَحَّلتَ عَن قَومٍ وَقَد قَدَروا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَن لا تُفارِقَهُم فَالراحِلونَ هُمُ
شَرُّ البِلادِ مَكانٌ لا صَديقَ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَشَرُّ ما يَكسِبُ الإِنسانُ ما يَصِمُ
هَذا عِتابُكَ إِلّا أَنَّهُ مِقَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَد ضُمِّنَ الدُرَّ إِلّا أَنَّهُ كَلِمُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

المَـرءُ يَأمُلُ أَن يَعيشَ • • • وَطـولُ عَيشٍ قَد يَضُرُّه
تَفنى بَشاشَتُهُ وَيَبقى • • • بَعـدَ حُلوِ العَيشِ مُرُّه
وَتَسُوؤُهُ الأَيّامُ حَتّى • • • لا يَـرى شَيئاً يَسُرُّه
كَم شامِتٍ بي إِن هَلِكتُ • • • وَقائِــلٍ للهِ دَرُّه

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شهرنا وشهركم مباركٌ بالطَّاعة، مسدَّدٌ بالأنس بالله والعبادة، مختومٌ بالرحمة والمغفرة والاستجابة.

----------


## عاشقة القرآن

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... علي الموضوع الرائع...

----------


## أحمد العراقي

من عيون الشعر قول الطُّغرائي :
رويدك فالهموم لها رتاج  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و عن كثب يكون لها انفراجُ 
ألم تر أن طول الليل لما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تناهى حان للصبح انبلاجُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الخليل بن أحمد:
وَما شَيءٌ أَحَبَّ إِلى لَئيمٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إِذا سَبَّ الكِرامَ مِنَ الجَوابِ
مُتارَكَةُ اللَئيمِ بِلا جَوابٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أَشَدُّ عَلى اللَئيمِ مِنَ السِبابِ

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أين الإسناد إلى الخليل؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إسنادي وهو كالشمس صِحَّةً ! : "الموسوعة الشعرية". (ابتسامة)

----------


## محمد المبارك

> وهي للشاعر المغربي الفحل محمد بن إبراهيم المراكشي من شعراء المغرب الحديث .


بشاعر الحمراء   نظم قصيدة على شكل رقعة الشطرنج تقرأ من جميع الجهات،و هذا غاية في التمكن .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> إسنادي وهو كالشمس صِحَّةً ! : "الموسوعة الشعرية". (ابتسامة)


أسعدني الله وإيّاك
ما بلغه علمي أنها أبيات الأصمعي رحمه الله، كذا رُوِيَت عنه مسندة (ومَن جدّ وجد - ابتسامة) ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاك الله خيرًا يا شيخ أشرف وبارك فيك.

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

عفوا على دخولي بين الأفاضل والأكبار إسمحوا لي بالمرور
رائعه لأبي محمد القاسم بن يوسف قالها يرثي القمري - تنبيه سقط منه ابيات فقد خانتي ذاكرتي - : 
هل لمرء من أمن من ريب هذا الزمان
أم هل ترى ناجيا من طوارق الحدثـان
مــا أثنان يجتمعان إلا سيفتـرقـان
قربن كل قرين يبن بعـد اقترانه
والمأزمان ونسر السماء والفرقدان
يبلى الجديد الجديدان ثم ما يبليان
كان المطوق خدنا من أكرم الأخدان
وصاحبا وخليلا من خالص الخلان
ففعله حادثا من حوادث الأومان
فالقلب فيه كلوم من لاعج الأحزان
وفي الحشا لاذعات كمشعل النيران
والمقلتان سجوم دمعاهما تكفان
كان المطوق أنسا للأهل والجيرن
وكان طلقا ضحوكايجيب كل أوان
إذا أشرت إليه باللحظأو بالبنان
مغردا في دجى الليل مؤذنا بالأذان
مناديا ساق حر أو حرة ببيان
وكان أعجم في نطقه فصيح اللسان
بشافع ٍ مؤنق للقلوب والآذان
كان المطوق جار الرسول والفرقان
تنميه أباء صدق لمحصنات وهجان
في مغرس طاب أصلا من طيب الأغصان
كأن عينيه ياقوتتان حمراوان
كان رجليه مصبوغتان من أرجوان
كأن هامته ركبت على غصن بان
وأخضر اللون يحكي لباس أهل الجنان
وذي سِفاهٍ لحاني لم يعنه ماعناني
رددته بصغارٍ وذلة وهوان
يلومنى وهو خلو لم يشجه ما شجاني
ولم أرى خلفا منه بعده عزاني
هيهات مثل ماقد بنيت في اللهو باني
فذهب حميدا فقيدا فما خلا الله فاني

إن شاء الله أبحث عن أصلها عندي واتي بالسقط

----------


## علي الغامدي

كعب بن زهير يمدح امير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه

هلْ حبلُ رملة قبلَ البينِ مبتور== أم أنت بالحلمِ بعد الجهلِ معذور

ما يجمع الشوقُ إن دار بنا شحطتْ ==ومثلها في تداني الدارِ مهجور

نشَفى بها وهي داء لو تصاقبنا == كما اشتَفى بعيادِ الخمرِ مخمور

ما روضةٌ من رياضِ الحزنِ باكرها == بالنبتِ مختلفُ الألوانِ ممطور

يوماً بأطيب منها نشر رائحةٍ == بعد المنامِ إذا حب المعاطير

ما أنس لا أنسها والدمع منسرِب == كأنه لؤلؤٌ في الخد محدور

لما رأيتهم زمتْ جمالهم == صدقتُ ما زعموا والبين محذور

يحدو بهن آخو قاذورةٍ حذر== كأنه بجميعِ الناسِ موتور

كأ ن أظعانهم تحدى مقفيةً== نخلٌ بعينينِ ملتفٌّ مواقير

غلب الرقابِ سقاها جدولٌ سرب== أو مشعب من أتي البحرِ مفجور

هل تبلغني علي الخير ذِعلبةٌ == حرفٌ تزللَ عن أصلابِها الكور

من خلفِها قلص تجري أزمتُها== قد مسهن مع الإدلاجِ تهجير

يخبطن بالقومِ أنضاءالسريحِ وقد== لا َذتْ من الشَّمسِ بالظِّلِّ اليعافير

حتى إذا انتصب الحرباء وانتقلتْ == وحان إذْ هجروا بالدو تغوير

قالوا تنحوا فمسوا الأرض فاحتولُوا== ظلا بمنخرقٍ تهفو بهِ المور

ظلوا كأن عليهم طائراً علقاً== يهفو إذا انسفرتْ عنه الأعاصير

لوجهةِ الريحِ منه جانب سلب== وجانب بأكفٍّ القومِ مضبور

حتى إذا أبردوا قاموا إلى قلصٍ==كأنهن قسي الشوحطِ الزور

عواسلٌ كرعيلِ الربدِ أقرعها==بالسي من قانصٍ شلٌّ وتنفير

حتى سَقي الليلُ سقى الجن فانغمستْ ==في جوزهِ إذْ دجا الآكام والقُور

غطا النشازمع الأهضامِ فاشتبها ==كلاهما في سوادِ الليلِ مغمور

إن علياً لميمون نقيبته== بالصالحاتِ من الأفعالِ مشهور

صهرالنبي وخيرالناسِ مفتخراً== فكلُّ من رامه بالفخرِ مفخور

صلى الطهورمع الأُمي أولهم== قبلَ المعادِ ورب الناسِ مكفور

مقاوم لطغاةِ الشركِ يضربهم== حتى استقاموا ودين اللهِ منصور

بالعدلِ قمت أميناً حين خالفه== أهلُ الهوا وذوو الأهواءِ والزور

يا خيرمن حملت نعلاً له قدم == بعد النبي لديهِ البغي مهجور

أعطاك ربك فضلاً لا زوالَ له== من أين أنَّى له الأيام تغيير

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال جرير الخطفي:

تُرَوِّعُنا الجَنائِزُ مُقبِلات  • • •  فَنَلهو حينَ تَذهَبُ مُدبِرات!
كَرَوعَةِ هَجمَةٍ لَمغارِ سَبعٍ  • • •  فَلَمّا غابَ عادَت رائِعات!

----------


## خلوصي

يا مشرفنا العزيز :
ألم تسمع بمطلع قصيدة خلوصي في الحور العين - أسكننا الله جميعا في الفردوس الأعلى - :   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
" أنا من أهوى و من أهوى أنا "  ــ  قصّر اللوم فقد زاغ البصر 
و طغى الحسن فأودى بالحجـا  ــ  سدرةَ العشق فأوفي بالوطر  ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> يا مشرفنا العزيز :
> ألم تسمع بمطلع قصيدة خلوصي في الحور العين - أسكننا الله جميعا في الفردوس الأعلى - :    
> " أنا من أهوى و من أهوى أنا "  ــ  قصّر اللوم فقد زاغ البصر 
> وطغى الحسن فأودى بالحجـا  ــ  سدرةَ العشق فأوفي بالوطر  ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  آمين، اللهم أسكنَّا أعلى جنَّتك بلا حساب ولا عقاب، وتجاوز عنَّا بعفوك وحلمك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  للأسف لم أسمع بهذه القصيدة، والتي لا نرضى منك غير سردها تامَّةً غير منقوصة.

----------


## خلوصي

على الرأس و العينين ....
و معه بسمة الشفتين ... 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  متى هذا الوعد؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## الأمل الراحل

~ قصيدة ولا في الخيال ~
للشاعر / ثامر إسماعيل محمد حميدي
وفاز بها بالمركز الأول في مسابقة طيبة القابضة في مدح الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أقامها النادي الأدبي بالمدينة النبوية بمناسبة مرور عشرين عاما على تأسيس شركة طيبة القابضة ، وقد شارك في هذه المسابقة قرابة 240 شاعر من الوطن العربي
***

*طيبة الطيبة*

*فِيْ وَصْفِ حُسْنِكِ كَمْ جَادَتْ عِبَارَاتِيْ* 

*وَكَمْ تَوَسَّطْتِ أَشْعَارِيْ وَلَوْحَاتِي* 
*وَكَمْ بِآَثَارِكِ الغَرَّاءِ مِنْ شَجَنٍ* 

*في النفس حرَّك أفراحي وآهاتي* 
*سافرتُ فِيْ أَبْحُرِ الأَنْوَارِ مُتَّخِذَاً* 

*شِعْرِيْ وَحُبِّيْ وَأَشْوَاقِيْ شِرَاعَاتِ* 
*وَرُحْتُ فِيْ لُجَّةِ الأَمْوَاجِ أَعْبُرُهَا* 

*لِكَيْ أُقَدِّمَ مَدْحِيْ باعْتِذَارَاتِي  ْ* 
*وَلَسْتُ أُوْفِيْكِ مَهْمَا قُلْتُ مَنْزِلَةً* 
*فَذَا مَقَامُكِ فِيْ أَعْلَى المَقَامَاتِ* 
*يَا بَلْسَمَ الرُّوْحِ كَمْ بِالرُّوْحِ مِنْ عِلَلٍ* 

*دَاوَيْتِهَا لاَ تُدَاوَى بالعِلاَجَاتِ* 
*رَسَمْتُ حُبَّكِ لَوْحَاتٍ مُزَيَّنَةً* 

*فَفِيْ رُبَاكِ بَسَاتِيْنِي وَجَنَّاتِي* 
*فَحَدِّثِيْ يَا بُحُوْرَ الشِّعْرِ عَنْ قِصَصِيْ* 

*فِيْ هَذِهِ الأَرْضِ وارْوِيْ عَنْ حِكَايَاتِيْ* 
*غَنَّيْتُ ( طَيْبَةَ ) لَحْنَاً خَالِدَاً عَطِرَاً* 

*بِذِكْرِ ( طَهَ ) جَزِيْلاً بالكراماتِ* 
*وَقُلْتُ ( طَيْبَةَ ) طَابَتْ فِي النُّفُوْسِ لَهَا* 

*نَبْضُ الفُؤَادِ يُغَنَّى فِيْ مَسَرَّاتِ*  
*وَزُرْتُ ( طَيْبَةَ ) وَالأَشْوَاقُ تَغْلِبُنِيْ* 

*فَلَسْتُ أَدْرِي أَشَوْقِي زَارَ أَمْ ذَاتِيْ ؟* 
*يَا مَأْرِزَ الدِّيْنِ والإِيْمَانِ قَدْ عَبَرَتْ* 

*لَكِ القُلُوْبُ وَعَادَتْ بالسَّعَادَاتِ* 
*إِلَيْكِ هَاجَرَ رَكْبُ الخَيْرِ فَانْطَلَقَتْ* 

*مِنْكِ الجَحَافِلُ تَمْحُو لِلْخُرَافَاتِ* 
*سَكَنْتِ فِي القَلْبِ ، لَكِنِّيْ سَكَنْتُ هُنَا*  
*فِيْ حِضْنِكِ الغَضِّ قَدْ حَقَّقْتُ غَايَاتِيْ* 
*فَأَنْتِ عَاصِمَةُ الإِسْلاَمِ ، مُنْطَلَقٌ* 

*لِدَعْوَةِ الْحَقِّ فِيْ كُلِّ اتِّجَاهَاتِ* 
*وَأَنْتِ سَيَّدَةُ الدُّنْيَا وَبَهْجَتُهَا* 

*وَمَهْبِطُ الوَحْيِّ ، مِشْكَاةُ الهِدَايَاتِ* 
*حُبِّي لِأَرْضِكِ يَجْرِيْ فِيْ دَمِيْ شَغَفَاً* 

*حَتَّى لَقَدْ ذَابَ فِيْ نَبْضِيْ وَدَقَّاتِيْ* 
*إِنَّ المَدِيْنَةَ والدُّنْيَا تُضِيْءُ بِهَا* 

*كَالشَّمْسِ قَدْ نَوَّرَتْ وَجْهَ السَّمَاوَاتِ* 
*بَلْ أَشْرَقَ النُّوْرُ مِنْهَا فَهِيَ مُشْرِقَةٌ* 

*بِكُلِّ حُسْنٍ تَبَدَّى بالفُيُوْضَاتِ* 
*لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ خَيْرَ أَرْضٍ مَا أَقَامَ بِهَا* 

*خَيْرُ البَرِيَّةِ فِيْ حُبٍ وَمرْضَاةِ* 
*مَدِيْنَةُ العِلْمِ والإِيْمَانِ قَدْ شَهِدَتْ* 

*بِفَنِّهَا الفّذِّ بُلْدَانُ الحَضَارَاتِ* 
*وَتَرْجَمَتْ بِالْمَعَالِيْ كُلَّ مَلْحَمَةٍ* 

*عَصْمَاءَ حَتَّى غَدَتْ أَرْضَ البُطُولاتِ* 
*وَتَوَّجَتْ ذَاكَ بِالمُخْتَارِ يَسْكُنَهَا* 

*فِيْ أَرْضِهَا نَزَلَتْ خَيْرُ الرِّسَالاَتِ* 
*وَجَاءَ أَحْبَابُهَا يَبْغُوْنَ رَوْضَتَهَا* 

*وَهُمْ يَحُوْمُوْنَ فِيْهَا كَالفَرَاشَاتِ* 
*وَيَرْشُفُوْنَ رَحِيْقَ المِسْكِ مِنْ عَبَقٍ* 

*أَنْفَاسُ ( طَهَ ) بِهَا أَزْكَى العُطوُْرَاتِ* 
*عَلَى ثَرَاهَا مَشَى المُخْتَارُ وَاجْتَمَعَتْ*  

*بِعَصْرِهِ خَيْرُ أَصْحَابٍ جَمَاعَاتِ* 
*وَفِيْ ثَرَاهَا حَوَتْ خَيْرَ الخَلائِقِ مَنْ*  

*بِحِفْظِهِ حَفَظََتْ خَيْرَ الأَمَانَاتِ* 
*لِمَسْجِدِ المُصْطَفَى رُوْحِيْ تُسَابِقُنِيْ* 

*نَجْنِيْ رَحِيْقَ الهُدَى مِنْ رَوْضِ حَلْقَاتِ* 
*أُحُدٌ أَقَامَ بِهَا حُبَّاً وَمَعْرِفَةً*  

*لِقَدْرِهَا مَسْتَقِيْمَاً فِيْ دِفَاعَاتِ* 
*أَحَبَّ سَاكِنَهَا وَأَحَبَّ أُمَّتَهُ* 

*وَكَانَ سَدَّاً مَنِيْعَاً فِي العِدَاءَاتِ* 
*هَذَا رَسُوْلُ الهُدَى يَرْقَى لِذِرْوَتِهِ* 

*فَاهْتَزَّ وَهْوَ سَعِيْدٌ فِي مَسَرَّاتِ* 
*قُبَاءُ يَا مَسْجِدَ التَّقْوَى لَقَدْ رَسَخَتْ* 

*جُذُوْرُ فَضْلِكَ فِيْ قُدْسِ الطَّهَارَاتِ* 
*أُسِّسْتَ فَوْقَ رُبَى الرِّضْوَانِ مُكْتَمِلاً* 

*بِالطُّهْرِ مُسْتَقْبِلاً خَيْرَ الرِّجَالاَتِ* 
*فِيْكَ الصَّلاَةُ عَلَى أَجْرٍ مُضَاْعَفَةٌ* 

*كَعُمْرَةٍ وَثَوَابٍ فِيْ زِيَادَاتِ* 
*ذَاْكَ العَقِيْقُ عَلَى أَرْضٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ* 

*تَنَزَّلَ الخَيْرُ فِيْهَا حَوْلَ رَوْضَاتِ* 
*فَكَمْ حَكَى البَدْرُ فِيْ أَمْوَاجِهِ قِصَصَاً* 

*وَكَمْ شَدَا الشِّعْرُ أَلْحَانَاً جَمِيْلاَتِ* 
*هَذَا البَقِيْعُ قَصُوْرٌ لَيْسَ مِقْبَرَةً* 

*وَبُقْعَةٌ أُخِذَتْ مِنْ رَوْضِ جَنَّاتِ* 
*فِيْهِ الصَّحَابَةُ فِيْهِ الطُّهْرُ مُجْتَمِعٌ* 

*لآَلِ بَيْتِ النَّبِيْ خَيْرِ القَرَابَاتِ* 
*هَذِي المَدِيْنَةُ فِيْهَا الحُسْنُ مكْتَمِلٌ* 

*وَرَوْضَةٌ جَمَعَتْ أَزْهَارَ وَاحَاتِ* 
*طَابَتْ مَرَابِعُهَا عِنْدِيْ وَمَسْكَنُهَا* 

*وَطَابَ فِيْ ظِلِّهَا عُمْرِيْ وَأَوْقَاتِيْ* 
*بِهَا تَرَعْرَعْتُ مُرْتَادَاً مَسَاجِدَهَا* 

*وَنَاشِئَاً بَيْنَ أَحْوَاشٍ وَسَاحَاتِ* 
*غَنَّى النَّخِيْلُ بِهَا شِعْرِيْ وَرَدَّدَهُ* 

*وَأَنْشَدَ الوَرْدُ والنِّعْنَاعُ أَبْيَاتِيْ* 
*وَكَمْ أَفَاضَتْ عَلَى زُوَّارِهَا حُلَلاً* 

*مِنَ الهُدَى والتُّقَى عِنْدَ المَزَاراتِ* 
*كَمْ تَابَ فِيْهَا إِلَى الرحْمَنِ مُلْتَجِئٌ* 

*وَكَمْ نَفَتْ مِنْ خَبِيْثٍ أَوْ خَبِيْثَاتِ* 
*مَا بَيْنَ عَيْرٍ وَثَوْرٍ أَرْضُهَا حَرَمٌ* 

*وَالله وَاهِبُهَا أَعْلَى المَكَانَاتِ* 
*تَارِيْخُهَا عَامِرٌ وَاللهُ جَاعِلُهَا* 

*مَنَارَ حَقٍّ عَلى كُلِّ المَنَارَاتِ* 
*آَنَسْتُ عِنْدَ رَسُوْلٍ اللهِ مَا خَشَعَتْ* 

*نَفْسِيْ بِهِ فِيْ نُفُوْسٍ مُطْمَئِنَّاتِ* 
*بِهِ اقْتَدَيْنَا وَسِرْنَا وِفْقَ مَنْهَجِهِ* 

*مُسْتَرْشِدِيْن  َ بِهِ دَرْبَ الهِدَايَاتِ* 
*أَتَى المَدِيْنَةَ فازْدَادَتْ بِهِ شَرَفَاً* 

*وَفَاقَتِ الأَرْضَ فِيْ كُلِّ المَجَالاَتِ* 
*تَبَارَكَ الرِّزْقُ فِيْهَا بَعْدَ دَعْوَتِهِ* 

*وَضُوْعِفَ الأَجْرُ فِيْ كُلِّ العِبَادَاتِ* 
*فَذَاكَ مَسْجِدُهُ مِشْكَاةُ دَعْوَتِهِ*  

*وَمُنْتَهَى كُلِّ نُوْرٍ أَوْ إِضَاءَاتِ* 
*مَدَحْتُ شِعْرِيْ بِخَيْرِ الخَلَقِ أَمْدَحُهُ* 

*وَبِالمَدِيْنَة  ِ زَخْرَفْتُ الكِتَابَاتِ* 
*وَقُلْتُ يَاْ سَيِّدِيْ مَهْمَا مَدَحْتُكَ لاَ*  

*أُوْفِيْكَ قَدْرَاً وَمَهْمَا صُغْتُ كِلْمَاتِي* 
*لَكِنْ مَدِيْحِيْ لَكُمْ بُرْهَانُ حُبِّكُمُوا* 

*لَعَلَّهُ نَافِعِيْ فِيْ يَوْمِ زَلاَّتِي* 
*أَتَيْتَ بِالرَّحْمَةِ الكُبْرَى وَكُنْتَ بِهَا* 

*تَهْدِيْ إِلَى الحَقِّ مَرْفُوْعَ الِّلوَاءَاتِ* 
*صَدَعْتَ بالحَقِّ مَأْمُوْرَاً بِهِ وَلَقَدْ* 

*آَتَاكَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ فُضْلَى العلاَمَاتِ* 
*آَتَاْكَ سَبْعَاً مَثَانِيْ فَهِيَ صَادِقَةٌ*  

*بالحَقِّ نَاطِقَةٌ عِنْدَ التِّلاَوَاتِ* 
*نُصِرْتَ بِالرُّعْبِ فَالإِسْلاَمُ مُنْتَصِرٌ* 

*عَلَى يَدَيْكَ بِتَارِيْخِ الفًتُوْحَاتِ* 
*عَلَّمْتَنَا الخَيْرَ والإِحْسَانَ تَأْمُرُنَا*  

*بالعَدْلِ وَالبِرِّ مَعْ أَعْمَالِ خَيْرَاتِ* 
*تَرَكْتَ فِيْنَا كِتَابَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُنَا* 

*وَسُنَّةً حَمَلَتْ هَدْيَ النُّبُوَّاتِ* 
*أُوْتِيْتَ أَفْضَلَ مَا قَدْ نَالَهُ بَشَرٌ* 

*شَرَائِعَاً جَمَعَت ْكُلَّ السَّمَاحَاتِ* 
*وَأَنْتَ أَوْفَرُ مَنْ تُرْجَى شَفَاعَتُهُ* 

*مِنْ سَائِرِ الخَلْقِ مَضْمُوْنُ الإِجَابَاتِ* 
*مِنْكَ المَدِيْنَةُ قَدْ صَارتْ مُنَوَّرَةً* 

*فَأَنْتَ فِيْهَا سِرَاجٌ مُشْرِقُ الذَّاتِ* 
*دَعَوْتُ رَبِّيْ وَقَلْبِيْ خَاشِعٌ وَلِهٌ* 

*بِأَنْ يُجِيْبَ دُعَائِي وَابْتِهَالاَتِ  يْ* 
*بِأَنْ أَعِيْشَ بِهَا مُسْتَصْحِبَاً أَدَبِيْ*  

*مُسْتَلْهِمَاً خَيْرَ أَخْلاَقٍ وَعَادَاتِ* 
*وَأَنْ أَمُوْتَ بِهَا فِيْ سَجْدَةٍ كُتِبَتْ* 

*فِيْ مَسْجِدِ المُصْطَفَى فِيْ خَيْرِ سَاعَاتِيْ* 
*يَارَبِّ فَاجْعَلْ بِهَا قَبْريْ وَمَنْزِلَتيْ* 

*وَاغْفِرْ بِحُبِّيْ لَهَا ذَنْبِيْ وَزَلاَّتِيْ* 
*حَتَّى أَنَالَ بِحُبِّ المُصْطَفَى فَرَجاً* 

*وَأَنْ أَنَالَ بِهِ خَيْرَ الشَّفَاعَاتِ* 
*يَا رَبِّ صَلِّ عَلَى خَيْرِ البَرِّيَةِ مَا* 

*قَدْ عَسْعَسَ الَّليِلُ فِيْ بَدْرٍ وَنَجْمَاتِ* 
*وَمَا تَنَفَّسَ صُبْحٌ مُشْرِقٌ عَبِقٌ* 


*وَمَا تَلاَ مُؤْمِنٌ ذِكْرَاً وَآَيَاتِ*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من أعذب وأحن ما قرأت في الرثاء، لمالك بن نويرة:*لعمري وما دهري بتأبين هالكٍ      ولا جَزِعٍ مما أصابَ فأَوجعا
لقد كفّنَ المنهالُ تحت ردائهِ      فتىً غيرَ مِبطانِ العشياتِ أروعا
وكنا كندماني جذيمةَ حقبةً      من الدهر حتى قيل لن يتصدعا
فلما تَفَرّقنا كأني ومالكاً      لطول اجتماعِ لم نَبت ليلة معا
فان تكن الايامُ فَرَّقنَ بيننا      فقد بان محموداً أخي حين ودَعا
فتىً كان أحيا من فتاةٍ حييةٍ      واشجعَ من ليثٍ اذا ما تَمتَعا
سقى الله أرضاً حلِّها قبرُ مالكٍ      ذهابَ الغوادي المدجناتِ فأمرَعا
وآثَرَ سيلَ الواديين بديمةٍ      تُرشِحُ وسمياً من النَبتِ خِروعا
فمجتمعَ الاسدامِ من حول شارعٍ      فروّى جبال القريتينِ فَضَلفَعا
فواللهِ ما أُسقي البلادَ لحبِّها      ولكنني أسقي الحبيبَ المودَّعا
تحيتُهُ مني وان كان نائياً      وأمسى تراباً فوقَهُ الارضُ بلقعا
تقول ابنةُ العمريِّ ما لكَ بعد ما      أراكَ حديثاً ناعمَ البالِ أفرَعا
فقلتُ لها طولُ الاسى اذ سألتني      ولوعةُ حزنٍ تتركُ الوجهَ اسفعا
وفقدُ بني أمٍّ تَداعَوا فلم أكن      خِلافَهُمُ أن استكين وأضرَعا
ولكنني أمضي على ذاك مُقدماً      اذا بعضُ من يلقى الحروب تكعكعا
ولستُ اذا ما الدهرُ أحدثَ نكبةً      ورزءًا بزوّار القرائبِ أخضعا
قعيدكِ الاّ تُسمعيني ملامَةً      ولا تَنكثي قَرحَ الفؤادِ فييجعا
فَقَصرَكِ انّي قد شهدتُ فلم أجد      بكفيّ عنهم للمنية مَدفعا
فلا فَرِحاً إن كنتُ يوماً بغبطة      ولا جَزِعاً مما أصاب فأوجعا
فلو أن ما ألقى يصيب مُتالعاً      أو الركن من سلمى اذا لتضعضعا
يذكرَن ذا البثّ الحزينَ ببثِّه      اذا حَنّت الاولى سَجعنَ لها معا
اذا شارف منهنّ قامت فرجَعت      حنينا فابكى شجوها البَركَ أجمعا
بأوجدَ مني يوم قامَ بمالكٍ      منادٍ بصير بالفراق فأسمعا
فلا تَفرحَن يوماً بنفسك انني      ارى الموتَ وقّاعاً على من تَشَجّعا
لعلَّكَ يوماً ان تُلِمَّ مُلّمَةٌ      عليك من اللآئي يدعنك أجدَعا
نعيتَ امرءً لو كان لحمُك عندَه      لآواه مجموعاً له أو مُمَزَّعا
فلا يُهنيء الواشين مقتلُ مالكٍ      فقد آبَ شانيه إياباً فوَدّعا*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> على الرأس و العينين ....
> و معه بسمة الشفتين ...


*إنْ قلتُ: يا "عرقوب" أطمعتني؟    قال: فلُمْ نفسَك يا أشعبُ* (ابتسامة)

----------


## خلوصي

> إنْ قلتُ: يا "عرقوب" أطمعتني؟    قال: فلُمْ نفسَك يا أشعبُ 
> (ابتسامة)


مواعيدُ خُلُّوصٍ أخا ذي الألوكةِ    ــ    مواعيدُ صدقٍ يا حفيد الأئمّةِ 
ابتسم فهذه قصيدة الحور العين ...
و هي أصلاً ضمن ثلاث قصائد هي نواة لديوان صغير أسميته :

 ميزان الإرادة 
و
ديوان الغيب و الشهادة 

......
تفضلوا مع الاعتذار أن ترد في هذا الباب " من عيون الشعر "... و لكن هكذا جرت المقادير ... و الاعتذار شافع ... و التفاؤل عند العرب باب يجوّز إطلاق لفظ الغلام على الصبي الصغير و هو لمّا يبلغ حدّ الغِلمة ..!! 

*     *     * 


واستوى قلبي على جودِيِّها

" أنا من أهوى ومن أهوى أنا " ***** قَصِّر اللوم فقد زاغ البَصَرْ

وطغى الحُسنُ فأودى بالحجَا ***** سدرةَ العشق فأوفي بالوَطَرْ 

قد سَبَتْ قلبي وشلَّت مقلتي  *****  تلكم الحوراء من سحر الحَوَر 

خَلَبت لبّي فلا أدري إذا *****  نهشته أين مني المستقرّ 

فأديمي القذف سهماً قاتلاً  ***** لذّتي في سهمِ قتلٍ مِنْ نَظَرْ 

وأديمي سَلَّ سيفٍ قاطعٍ  ***** من لَحَاظ قال لي أين المَفَرّ

فقتيل العشق يحيا ميِّتاً  ***** لا يوارى ..هكذا خطَّ القَدَرْ 

فتنت سمعي بصوت واله ***** فإذا كليَّ سمع في نظرْ

" يا حبيباً قد تهيَّأتُ  *****  ادنُ مني طالما قلبي انتظرْ " 

فار من صَلْيِ الهوى في قلبها ***** لذع قلبي فاستهام واستعر ْ

قد صفا الياقوت منها واكتسى  *****  خالص المرجان ثوبا من حورْ

لو أطلَّت ملأت دنياكمو  *****  عبق الجنّة يا ويح البشر 

ألهبت ثغري بمرأى ثغرها  *****  كيف بالثغر إذا مسَّ القمر 

وهنا الرّمان يحكي شوقه  *****  بنهود لو تلوّى لانتثـر 

قال " أدركني بحضن عاشق  *****  وعناق والتياع و سَكَرْ " 

لاعبيني ..عانقيني ..قبّلي  *****   حرِّقيني للّقاء المنتظر  

برَّحت بيَّ تباريح الجََوَى  *****  لو تبدت لفؤاد لانفطر 

فاسكبي فيَّ خمور الغنجة  *****  ألهبي فـيَّ جواذيب السفر 

كم أخاف الناي عنك جَزِعا  *****  باكيا في لهفة، حَرَّ الفِكَر:

" هل أُرَى في ذات يوم عندكِ  *****  أو تُرَي عندي وقد طاب السمر " 1

فأداوي جرح قلبي بالهوى  ******  فيزيد الخوفَ حُبٌّ قدْ أَسَرْ

فعشِ الخوفَ رجاءً ضارعاً  *****  فرجاء الحِبِّ يدني مَن هَجَرْ

..............................  ..

كمل العشق فلا حَوْلَ له 2  *****  عن مُقامٍ من دنا منه انبهر 

لا أمَلُّ أو تَمَلُّ لَـذَّةً    *****  هكذا الحب فلا نام القمر 

فار تنّور الهوى في أضلعي  *****  والتقت نيران أمرٍ قد قُدِرْ 

واستوى قلبي على جوديِّها  *****  لكن الطوفان باقٍ يستعر 
..............................
1-كان مقتضى " حر الفِكَر " أن يكون الاحتمال الثاني هو أم أنني سأفتقدك .. 

ولكن ثقل الأمر ورعبه قلب رجاءً فكرر المعنى الاول بصيغة أخرى .

2- اكتمل العشق هنا ( في الجنة حقيقة وفي جنة الحب مجازا وتورية ) فلا 

تحول له بالتغيير أو النقصان أو الفقد !! 

 .............................

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاك الله خيرًا يا خلُّوص الألوكة (ابتسامة)..
 وجمعنا جميعًا في جنان ونهر، حتى نتذاكر مثل هذا السمر، وتعاود إنشاد هذا الغزل، بين يدي ذاك المنتظر (ابتسامة)، في جنَّة عدنٍ عند مليك مقتدر. آمين.

----------


## خلوصي

> جزاك الله خيرًا يا خلُّوص الألوكة (ابتسامة)..
> وجمعنا جميعًا في جنان ونهر، حتى نتذاكر مثل هذا السمر، وتعاود إنشاد هذا الغزل، بين يدي ذاك المنتظر (ابتسامة)، في جنَّة عدنٍ عند مليك مقتدر. آمين.


لله ما أجمل هذا الدعاء ...
و ما ألذّ هذه المنى .....

آمين آمين آمين ..... اللهم آمين ..
و أهل الألوكة أجمعين سلفيّهم و صوفيّهم و نورسيّهم و ... و .... و المسلمين أجمعين .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وما زلتُ منحازاً بعرضي جانباً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   من الذُّلِّ أعتد الصِّيانة مغنمًا
إذا قيل: «هذا مشربٌ» قلت: قد أرى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ولكنَّ نفس الحرِّ تحتمل الظَّما
أُنَهْنِهُهَا عن بعض ما لا يشينُهَا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   مخافة أقوالِ العِدى فيْمَ أولما
فأصبح من عتب اللَّئيم مسلماً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وقد رحت في نفس الكريم مكرما
يقولون لي: فيك انقباضٌ وإنَّما   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   رأوا رجلاً عن موقف الذُّلِّ أحجما
أرى النَّاس مَن داناهمُ هان عندهمْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ومن أكْرَمَتْهُ عِزَّة النَّفس أُكْرِمَا
ولم أقض حقَّ العِلْم إن كان كُلَّما   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بدا طَمَعٌ صَيَّرْتُه لي سُلَّمَا
ولم أبتذل في خدمة العِلْم مُهْجَتي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لأخدمَ من لاقيتُ لكن لأُخْدَما
أَأَشْقَى به غرساً وأجنيه ذُلَّةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إذاً فاتِّباع الجهل قد كان أحزما!
ولو أنَّ أهل العِلم صانوه صانهم   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ولو عَظَّمُوه في النُّفوس لعُظِّما
ولكنْ أهانوْهُ فهانوا، ودنَّسُوا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   محيَّاه بالأطماع حتى تجهَّما
وإنِّي إذا ما فاتني الأمر لم أَبِتْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أقلِّبُ كفِّي إثره متندِّمَا
وكم طالب رقِّي بنعماه لم يَصلْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   إليه وإنْ كان الرَّئيس المعظَّما
وكم نعمةٍ كانت على الحرِّ نقمةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وكم مغنمٍ يعتدهُ الحُرُّ مغْرما

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبو ذؤيب الهذليُّ، وقصيدته هذه من أجود ما قالته العرب:

أَمِنَ المَنُونِ وَرَيبِها تَتَوَجّعُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والدّهْرُ لَيْسَ بِمُعْتِبٍ مَنْ يَجْزَعُ؟
قَالَتْ أُمَيْمَةُ: ما لِجِسْمِكَ شَاحِباً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُنْذُ ابْتُذِلْتُ وَمِثْلُ مَالِكَ يَنْفَعُ؟
أَمْ مَا لِجِسْمِكَ لاَ يُلاَئِمُ مَضْجَعاً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلاّ أَقَضّ عَلَيْكَ ذَاكَ المَضْجَعُ؟
فَأَجَبْتُها: أَمَّا لِجِسْمِي إنّهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَوْدَى بَنيَّ مِنَ البِلاَدِ، فَوَدّعُوا
أَوْدَى بَنيَّ، فَأَعْقَبُوني حَسْرَةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بَعْدَ الرُّقادِ وَعَبْرَةً مَا تُقْلِعُ
سَبَقُوا هَوَيَّ، وأَعْنَقوا لِهَوَاهُمُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَتَخَرِّموا، ولكلّ جَنْبٍ مَصْرَعُ
فَغَبَرْتُ بَعْدَهُمُ بِعَيْشٍ نَاصِبٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإخالُ أَنّي لاَحِقٌ مُسْتَتْبِعُ
وَلَقَدْ حَرَصْتُ بِأَنْ أُدافِعَ عَنْهُمُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإذا المَنِيّةُ أَقْبَلَتْ لاَ تُدْفَعُ
*وإذا المَنِيّةُ أَنْشَبَتْ أَظْفَارَها     أَلْفَيْتَ كُلَّ تَمِيمَةٍ لا تَنْفَعُ*
فَالعَيْنُ بَعْدَهُمُ كَأَنّ جُفُونَها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سُمِلَتْ لِشَوكٍ فَهِيَ عُورٌ تَدْمَعُ
*وَتَجَلُّدِي للشّامِتِينَ أُرِيهمُ     أَنّي لِرَيبِ الدّهْرِ لاَ أَتَضَعْضَعُ
حتى كَأَنّي لِلْحَوادِثِ مَرْوَةٌ     بِصَفَا المُشَرَّقِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ تُقْرَعُ*
لاَبُدّ مِنْ تَلَفٍ مُقيمٍ فانْتَظِرْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَبِأَرْضِ قَوْمِكَ أَمْ بِأُخْرَى المَضْجَعُ
وَلَقَدْ أَرَى أنّ البُكَاءَ سَفَاهَةٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَسَوْفَ يُولَعُ بِالبُكَا مَنْ يُفْجَعُ
*وَليَأْتِيَنّ عَلَيْكَ يَوْمٌ مَرَّةً     يُبْكَى عَلَيْكَ مُقَنَّعاً لا تَسْمَعُ
وَالنّفْسُ رَاغِبَةٌ إذا رَغّبْتَها     وإذا تُرَدُّ إلى قَلِيلٍ تَقْنَعُ*
كَمْ مِنْ جَمِيعي الشّمل ملتئمي الهوى   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَانُوا بِعَيْشٍ نَاعِمٍ، فَتَصَدّعُوا
فَلَئِنْ بِهِمْ فَجَعَ الزّمَانُ وَرَيْبُهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنّي بِأَهْلِ مَوَدّتي لَمُفَجَّعُ
وَالدّهْرُ لا يُبقي على حَدَثَانِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جَوْنَ السَّرَاةِ له جَدَائدُ أَرْبَعُ
وَالدَّهْرُ لاَ يَبْقى عَلَى حَدَثَانِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شَبَبٌ أَفَزَّتْهُ الكِلاَبُ مُرَوَّعُ
وَالدَّهْرُ لاَ يَبْقَى على حَدَثَانِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُسْتَشْعِرٌ حَلَقَ الحَدِيدِ مُقَنَّعُ
حَمِيَتْ عَلَيْهِ الدِّرْعُ، حَتّى وَجْهُهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِنْ حَرِّهَا، يَوْمَ الكَرِيهَةِ، أَسْفَعُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*عِشْ خامل الذِّكر بين النَّاس وارْض به    فذلك أصلح للدُّنيا وللدِّينِ
من خالط النَّـاس لم تسلـم ديانتـه     ولم يزل بين تحريكٍ وتسكينِ*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

• وقال أبوالعتاهية:
أَلا هَل عَلى زَمَني مُسعَدُ • • • وَأَنّى وَقَد ذَهَبَ الأَجوَدُ
وَأَصبَحتُ في غابِرٍ بَعدَهُم • • • تَراهُم كَثيراً وَلَن يُحمَدوا
أَلا أَيُّها الطَلِبُ المُستَغيثُ • • • بِمَن لا يُغيثُ وَلا يُسعِدُ
أَلا تَسـأَلُ اللهَ مِن فَضلِهِ • • • فَإِنَّ عَطـايـاهُ لا تَنفَدُ ؟!
أَرى الناسَ طُرًّا وَقَد أَبرَقوا • • • بِلُؤمِ الفِعالِ وَقَد أَرعَدوا
وَكُلٌّ يَـرى أَنَّهُ سَيِّــدٌ • • • وَلَيسَ لِأَفعـالِهِ سُـؤدَدُ
فَفِـرَّ إِلى اللهِ مِن لُؤمِهِم • • • فَإِنّي أَرى الناسَ قَد أَصلَدوا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

.
.
*هل الهَمُّ إلا كُربة تتفَرَّجُ • • • لها مُعقِبٌ تحدى إليه وتُزعَجَ
هل الدهرُ إلا غمرةٌ ثم تنجلي • • • وشيكاً وإلا ضيقةٌ تتفَرَّجُ
وما الدهرُ الا عائدٌ مثلُ سالفٍ • • • وما العيشُ إلا جدةٌ ثم تنهجُ
لئن كنتُ محتاجاً الى الحلم إنني • • • إلى الجهلِ في بعضِ الأحايينِ أحوَجُ
ولي فرس للحلمِ بالحلمِ مُلجَمٌ • • • ولي فَرَسٌ للجهلِ بالجهل مُسرَجُ
فَمَن شاءَ تقويمي فاني مُقوَّمٌ • • • ومَن رامَ تعويجي فاني مُعَوَّجُ
وما كنت أرضى الجهل خِدناً وصاحِباً • • • ولكنني أرضى بهِ حينَ أُحرَجُ
ألا ربما ضاقَ الفضاءُ بأهلهِ • • • وأمكنَ من بينِ الأسنَّةِ مَخرَجُ
وقد يركبُ الخطبُ الذي هو قاتلٌ • • • إذا لم يكن إلاَّ عليهِ مُعَرَّجُ
وإن قال بعض الناسِ فيه سماجةٌ • • • فقد صَدَقُوا والذّلُ بالحُرِّ أسمَجُ*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وقال أبو نواس الحسن بن هانيء:
> وَالمَنايا آكِلاتٌ • • •  شارِباتٌ لِلأَنامِ


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مثله في معناه، وهو مؤثِّر، قول أبي العتاهية:

فَكَأَنَّ شَخصَكَ لَم يَكُن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الناسِ ساعَةَ تُدفَنُ
وَكَأَنَّ أَهلَكَ قَد بَكَـوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جَزَعاً عَلَيكَ وَرَنَّنـوا
فَإِذا مَضَت لَكَ جُمعَـةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَكَأَنَّهُم لَم يَحزَنـوا*النَّـاس في غفلاتهـم    ورحـى المنيَّـة تطحنُ!*ما دونَ دائِرَةِ الـرَدى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حِصنٌ لِمَن يَتَحَصَّـنُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

إلى كلِّ ظالم وغادر وفاجر.. وكل متكبِّر ومتكثِّر: القبر يجمعنا ويسوِّي بيننا..


*أَينَ الأُلى بَنوا الحُصـونَ وَجَنَّدوا • • • فيها الجُنـودَ تَعَزُّزاً أَينَ الأُلى ؟*
*أَينَ الحُمـاةُ الصـابِرونَ حَمِيَّةً • • • يَومَ الهِياجِ لِحَرِّ مُجتَـلَبِ القَنـا ؟*
*وَذَوُو المَنابِرِ وَالعَسـاكِرِ وَالدَسا • • • كِرِ وَالمَحـاصِرِ وَالمَدائِنِ وَالقُـرى*
*وَذَوُو المَواكِبِ وَالمَراكِبِ وَالكَتـ • • • ـاَئبِ وَالنَجائِبِ وَالمَراتِبِ في العُلى*
*أَفناهُمُ مَلِكُ المُلـوكِ فَأَصبَحـوا • • • ما مِنهُمُ أَحَدٌ يُحَـسُّ وَلا يُـرى*
*يا مَعشَرَ الأَمواتِ يا ضيفانَ تُر • • • بِ الأَرضِ كَيفَ وَجَدتُمُ طَعمَ الثَرى?!*
*أَهلَ القُبورِ مَحا التُرابُ وُجوهَـكُم • • • أَهلَ القُبورِ تَغَيَّرَت تِلكَ الحُـلى*

----------


## صالح غيث

*لم تأتوا بشيء ، وأين قصيدة عمرو بن الأطنابة التي يقول فيها :
أَبَـتْ لي  عِفَّتي وأبى  بَلائي       وأخذي الحَمْدَ بالثمن الرَّبِيْحِ 
وإقْدَامي على المكروه نَفْسي       وضَرْبي هَامَةَ البَطَلِ المُشِـيْحِ 
وقولي كُلَّمَا جَشَأَتْ وجَاشَتْ     مَكَانَكِ تُحْمَدي أو تَسْـتريحي
لأدْفَـعَ عنْ مَآثِـرَ صالحاتٍ     وأحمي بعْدُ عن عِرْضٍ صحيحِ وأين قول عنترة :
بكـرتْ تُخوِّفني الحتوفَ كأنني        أصبحتُ عن غرض الحتوف بمعزلِ
فأجبتُـها  إنَّ المنيَّـةَ  مَنْهَـلٌ        لا بُـدَّ أنْ أُسْـقَى بـذاك المنهلِ 
فاقني حياءكِ لا أبا لكِ واعلمي        أنِّي امرؤٌ سأمـوتُ إنْ لـم أُقْتَلِ
والخيـلُ تعلمُ والفوارسُ أنَّني        فرَّقـتُ  جمعهُمُ  بِطَعْنةِ  فَيْصَـلِوقول الشاعر :
ولي كَبِدٌ مَقْرُوحةٌ مَنْ يبيعنِي          بِهَا كبدا ليستْ بذاتِ قُرُحِ
أبَاهَا عليَّ الناسُ أنْ يشترونها       ومَنْ يشتري ذا علَّةٍ بصحيحِ*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك، ونفع بك..
فلعلَّك تحيي هذه الصَّفحة بشيءٍ من انتقاءاتك لروائع الشعر.
وكلَّما اقتربت من الزمن الأول كلَّما كان ذاك إلينا أحب..

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحبتنا الأكارم

سئل الشيخ د.أحمد المشرقي اليماني عن قصة كشف الصحابي الجليل عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه لعورته أمام الصحابي الكبير علي بن أبي طالب رضى الله عنه فقال :سألت شيخنا أ.د.سالم آل عبدالرحمن البصري عنها ذات يوم فقال حققت النص فيها في مخطوطة لنا بجامعة البصرة وقد أثبتنا تهافت روايتها وأرسلناه من يومها لبعض أهل العلم ،وهي رواية مكذوبة بل موضوعة مفبركة.


تحياتي

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لطيفة منكم تلك،ولكن ما قولكم بمن دوى بملحمته نحو ما ترون ،وهو من المعاصرين:
أتلمز نهجنا وشيوخ علم ٍ.... .  وتطعن في طريق المرسلينا
وتقذف نهجنا  بشتات رمل ٍ .... فهاك الصخر در الصامدينا
فدعوتنا محوطة ٌ بعلم ٍ   ............ نقي   من سقاء الأولينا
بحور العلم دانية الشواطي .....   تغذي في الربوع  المتقينا
فنقتبس الهداية من رجال......    بنوا للدين  صرحا ً مستبينا
مراكزنا تقول لكم تعالوا .....    لنسعى في البلاد  مطهرينا 
مشايخنا كنوز مثل تبر ٍ ....... .  كسيل ٍ جارف ٍ  للحاقدينا
وحكمتنا تفوح بكل فعل ٍ..........   وحلم والأناة  بنا قمينا
وختمها رعاه الله
ستعلو السُنة الغراء يوما ً ... وان رغمت أنوف الحاقدينا
ويظهر نورها في كل أفق ٍ  ... وينشر خيرها للسالكينا
ويدخل خيرها في كل دار ٍ ...  وينصرها اله العالمينا
القصيدة نشرت بالباكستان قبل نحو عقد ونيف 
حفظناها وقلنا بحفظها لكل من رأى ضعفنا وشهد جهلنا 
تحياتي

----------


## صالح عبدربه

نعم الشعر ديوان العرب

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لطيفة منكم تلك،ولكن ما قولكم بمن دوى بملحمته نحو ما ترون ،وهو من المعاصرين:
> أتلمز نهجنا وشيوخ علم ٍ.... .  وتطعن في طريق المرسلينا
> وتقذف نهجنا  بشتات رمل ٍ .... فهاك الصخر در الصامدينا
> فدعوتنا محوطة ٌ بعلم ٍ   ............ نقي   من سقاء الأولينا
> بحور العلم دانية الشواطي .....   تغذي في الربوع  المتقينا
> فنقتبس الهداية من رجال......    بنوا للدين  صرحا ً مستبينا
> مراكزنا تقول لكم تعالوا .....    لنسعى في البلاد  مطهرينا 
> مشايخنا كنوز مثل تبر ٍ ....... .  كسيل ٍ جارف ٍ  للحاقدينا
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم : اليست هذه الابيات لابي رواحة اليمني ؟

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

من روائع العلامة الاديب محمود محمد شاكر -ابو فهر- رحمه الله
......"لا تعودي" . .......
*لا تعودي أحرقَ الشكُّ وجودي.. لا تعودي 
اذهبي ماشئِت أنّى شئت في دنيا الخلود
واتركي النار التي أوقدتِها تقِضمُ عُودي
هي بردٌ وسلامٌ يتلظّى في برودي!! ..
فاسعدي في شِقوة الروح... ولكن لا تعودي
* * * 
أنت والأقدار!..
كم قاسيتُ منهنَّ ومنك!
هي تأتي بيقين خائن في إثرِ شَكِّ 
ثم أنت الشك في إثر يقين لم يخنكِ
وأنا سائلُك الحيرانُ عنهن وعنكِ 
فأجيبي واذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعَْودي 
* * * 
اللّظَى زادي!! فهل ينفعني زادٌ مميتُ؟ 
اللّظَي روحُك؟ أم روحي سعيرٌ مستميتُ؟ 
كلَّما مّرت به النسمة من وجدي حَييتُ
أهي تحييني إذا مرت بناري أم تميتُ؟ 
خبرًّيني، واذهبي إن شئتِ،، لكن لا تعودي
* * * 
أنا كالنار تغشاها من الموت رمادُ! 
أحديثٌ منكِ يُحْييني أم الصمتُ المُعادُ؟
أم نسيمُ الحبّ؟ أم هجرُكِ؟ أم هذا الِبعادُ؟ 
أأنا حيٌّ ولا أدري أم الحيُّ الجمادُ؟
خبًّريني واذهبي إن شئت.. لكن لاتعودي
* * * 
هذه الّريبةُ في روحيَ من سرّ حياتي 
بَعثتْ وجَـْدي فدبَّ الشوقُ منها في رُفاتي 
فَجَّـرَتْ أَغْمَض ما أخفيتُ في جَوْفِ صِفاتي 
فإذا وَرْدُكِ نجوايَ وأشواكي شكاتي 
اسمعيها، واذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي 
* * * 
أنت!! ما أنت سوى شكَّيَ في طول حنيني 
كلُّ ما فيك من الأوهام حقٌّ في يقيني 
المنى والوجدُ والصَّبوةُ نبعٌ من ظنُوني
أنتِ إيمانيَ، بل كُفريَ بل أنتِ جُنوني 
أنتِ لا أنتِ، اذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تُعودي 
* * * 
ماسمائي؟ هي إظلامٌ ورعدٌ وبُروقُُ
لا أرى نجمي ولا فيها غروبٌ أو شروقُ 
صَخَبٌ يهدِمُ بُنْياني، ورعبٌ، وخُفوقُ 
ووميضٌ هو في روحي حريقٌ وفتوقُ 
اشهدي ثم اذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي 
* * * 
ثم ما أَرْضيَ؟ زلزالٌ، وجدبٌ وصُدوعُ 
ظمأٌ يغتالُ آمالي، وأشواقٌ تَلوعُ 
هذه الأوهام من حوليَ أطيافٌ تَروعُ
أينَ؟ لا أينَ.. ضلالٌ بل خِداعٌ بل هُلوعُ 
أقبلي ثم اذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي 
* * * 
حَيرْتي فيكِ وفي نفسيَ من طولِ انتظاري 
حَيرْة الذرّةِ في الرّيح بمجهولِ القفارِ
تشتكي للَّيل ما تلقاهُ من شمس النهارِ
لا كؤوسُ الغَيْث ِتسقيها ولا الموتُ يُواري 
اذهبي ثم اذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي 
* * * 
أنا في العزلة لا آنِسُ إلا بارتيابي 
الأفاعي الصُّمُّ والوحشُ الضواري من صِحابي 
في دمي تشتفُّ أو تنهش روحي وإهابي
فتعالَيْ، واسألي كيف رأتني..؟ لاتَهابي 
اسمعيها، واذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي 
* * * 
كيف لا تأنسُ في الرّيبة بنتُ الُظلُماتِ؟
مُهْجتي.. أُمُّ الخصام المُرِّ مهدُ النَّزواتِ
خُلقَتْ لليأْس والبأس وطَيِّ الحسَراتِ
وارتكابِ الفرَحَ النَّشوان فوقَ العبراتِ
لا أبالي.. فاذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي
* * * 
ما دمائي.. ؟ هي أشواقيَ من جرحي تفيضُ!
شُعَلٌ ذابتْ من اللذات أو وَجْدُُ غوَيضُ 
ليتها تبقى كما تبقى الأماني لا تغيضُ 
حَبّبَ الشكَّ إلى قلبيَ إيمانٌ بغَيضُ 
أنتِ جرحي.. فاذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي
* * *
قد صحبتُ اللَّيلَ، والليلُ اكتئابٌ وارتياعُ 
ظُلُمات الصمتِ لا ينفذُ فيهنَّ شُعاعُ
حسرةٌ تطوى على أخرى وَهَمٌّ وضَياعُ
وأحاديث لها في النفس هَدٌ ونِزاعُ 
أَنْصتي ثم اذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي 
* * * 
قلتُ: يا نجميَ! هذا الليلُ فاسطَعْ وأَعِنّي 
اِهْدِني.. هذي فلاةٌ ودليلٌ ضلّ عنيّ 
كلُّ ما أَخشاه أو أرجوه قد أفلت منيّ 
اهدني.. أولا..
لقد ضعتُ، فغِبْ يا نجمُ! إنّي لا أبالي..
فاذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي 
* * * 
أنت يا نجميَ! كالذكرى عذابٌ وارتياحُ
ظَفَرٌ يخبو وقد ضّرم آمالي الطماحُ
لكما في النفس أضواءٌ تُدَمّيها الجراحُ 
هكذا السعدُ إذا مالامَهُ نَحْسٌ مُتاحُ
أنتِ نجمي..
فاذهبي إن شئت.. لكن لا تعودي
* * * 
ساعةٌ فرَّتْ إلى الذكرى.. إلى غيرِ مآبِ 
تتجلّى كالخلود الغضّ في بَرْقِ الشَّبابِ 
سعَّرَتْ للّراحلِ المُنْبتِّ هَمّي وطِلابي
فَهْي تختالُ لتُضْريني من خلفِ ِحجابِ 
مزًّقيه، واذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي 
* * * 
هَلَكَ الماضي..! أما تهِلكُ ذكراه فتفنى!! 
أَهْوَ مالُ الحيّ في دنياه يحويهِ لِيغْنى؟! 
أم ثمارُ العمر قد أنضجها الشوقُ لِتُجْنى؟! 
أم هو الشُّح الذي لَوَّعَ أرواحاً وأضَْنى؟َ 
لستُ أدري... فاذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي
* * * 
هذه الساعاتُ تنسابُ كأَنْ لم تَكُنِ 
هي كالحيات غابَتْ في كهوف الزمن
رُقيَةُ الذكرى أطارت حيَّةً من وسَنَِ
فأَرتْني القَلْبَ نَشْوانَ بِسُمِّ الفِتَنِ 
فتنةَ الماضي! اذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي
* * * 
أَهِي الجنُّ تجلَّتْ لي أرَاها وتَراني؟
وسوستْ لي الشكَّ في صمتك عني كي أعاني؟
أسمعُ النَّبْأةَ تأتيني بغيب كالبيَان؟!
فَهْيَ حَّقٌّ ملء أسماعي، وحقٌّ في عياني؟! 
أصْدِقيني، واذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي
* * * 
أَمِنَ الإنسِ تغارُ الجّن؟ أم كيف أَقولُ؟
أَهْيَ منهنَّ التي تَخِْتلُ عقلي وتَغولُ؟
هذه الأشباحُ في شَكّيَ تبدو وتَزولُ؟!
كُلّما آمنتُ.. لاريبَ.. أتى الريبُ يجولُ 
فإلى الجّنِ.. اذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي 
* * *
ذَكّري تلكَ التي تُخْفي عذابي واحتراقي.
هيَ أدرى منكِ لا شكَّ.. ولكني أُلاقي 
اسأليها السِّلْم فالسِّلمُ نجاةٌ من فُواقِ
واذكرا أنيّ على حربكِما لستُ بباقِ
ذَكِّريها، واذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي
* * * 
لا تعودي أحرقَ الشكُّ وجودي..
لا تعودي اذهبي ما شئتِ أنّى شئتِ في دنيا الخلودِ
واتركي النارَ التي أوقدِتها تقِضمُ عُودي 
هي بردٌ وسلامٌ يتلظَّى في بُرودي ...
فاسعَدي في شِقْوةِ الروحِ ولكنْ.. لا تعودي 
* * * 
أنا.. لاكنتِ ولا كان قصيدي أو نشيدي 
لوعةٌ تملي على الأكوان آلامَ العَبيدِ 
أنا في الرقِّ أُعَاني ثَورة الحُرِّ العنيدِ 
أَتحدَّاكِ ولكنيّ ذليلٌ في قُيودي 
لا تَرِقِّي، واذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي
* * *
نَفَثاتُ السِّحرِ تَنَسابُ الأفاعي في رُقاها 
هي بنتُ اللَّيلِ والأوهام لكني أَراها
كُلَّما نازعتُها السيْر رَمتْني في خُطاها
نفثاتُ السحر! ما يفعلُ في روحي صَداها؟
أنْفثيها، واذهبي إن شئتِ.. لكن لا تعودي
* * * 
هذه الزهرةُ من نُضْرتِها نفحُ الجَمالِ 
الشَّذى والحسنُ حُرّاسٌ على سرّ الجَمالِ 
أذْبَلتْها زفزةٌ مني.. ولكنْ لا أبالي
فأنا النّارُ، وكالنارِ ارتْيابي واشتعالي 
لا أبالي فاذهبي إن شئت.. لكن لا تعودي.*
نشر في مجلة (الأدب الإسلامي)عدد(16)ب  اريخ (1418هـ)

----------


## صالح غيث

يقول متمم بن نويرة :
لَقَدْ لامَنِي عِندَ القبورِ على البُكَا ،،،       رَفيِقي لتذرافِ الدُّمُوعِ السَّوافكِ
وقَالَ أَتَبْكي كُلُّ قبرٍ رأيتَـهُ لقبرٍ ،،،     ثَـوَى بَيْنَ اللِّـوى فالدَّكَـادِكِ
فقلتُ لهُ إنَّ الشَّجا يبعثُ البُكا ،،،       فدعْنِي فهـذا كُلّهُ قـبرُ مـالكِ

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قلت : وشعر الجكني الشنقيطي رحمه الله فيه عبر كثيرة ،وهناك كثير منه غير منشور لكنه عند الحريص محفوظ 

تحياتي

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

قلت : هذا من شعر عدي بن زيد ،وهو شاعر جاهلي من بني السكون ،وكان أن نزل في بني شيبان ذات مرة يوم ذي قار الذي انتصر فيه الشيبانيون والعرب على الفرس -اللهم أعده تارة أخرى يا عزيز يا حكيم بمنك وفضلكم وجودك - فقال :
اني حمدت بني شيبان اذ خمدت    نيران قومي وفيهم شبت النار
ومن  تكرمهم في المحل انهم             لا يعلم جار فيه أنه  الجار

وكيف ننسى قريط بن انيف العنبري في بني مازن من تميم :

قوم اذا الشر أبدى ناجذيه لهم    طاروا اليه زرافات ووحدانا
لا يسألون أخاهم حين يندبهم      في النائبات على ما قال برهانا

وتأملوا البيت الأخير وأزمة أمتنا اليوم .

اللهم أنصرنا يا ذا الجلال والاكرام بمنك وفضلك يا قوي يا عزيز يا حكيم

وقد ....فاقول له :

فغض الطرف انك من نمير ....فلا كعبا بلغت ولا كلابا

بلسان جرير

سلام عليكم

----------


## صالح غيث

لم أعرف من قصدت ببيت جرير ، أرجو التوضيح 
وعدي بن زيد - إن كان الجاهلي المشهور - فهو عبادي من تميم ، وأين السكون الذين هم من كندة ، ورواية شطر البيت الثاني أعتقد إنه هكذا :
لا يعلم الجار فيهم أنه الجار  ( لكي يستقيم الوزن )

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> قلت : هذا من شعر عدي بن زيد ،وهو شاعر جاهلي من بني السكون ،وكان أن نزل في بني شيبان ذات مرة يوم ذي قار الذي انتصر فيه الشيبانيون والعرب على الفرس -اللهم أعده تارة أخرى يا عزيز يا حكيم بمنك وفضلكم وجودك - ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. يوم ذي قار وقعة جاهليَّة بين مشركي العرب ومشركي الفرس، فأيُّ شيءٍ يعيده الله للعرب أوغيرهم بالإسلام ونصرته وأهله فهو خيرٌ، وإلَّا فلا أعاد الله علينا الفتن القوميَّة الجاهليَّة الحمقاء، التي لا ناقة لنا فيها ولا جمل، ولا بقر ولا حمل!

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

الصفح والإغضاء ,,للشريف الرّضي
وكم صاحبٍ كالرُّمحِ زاغتْ كُعُوبُهُ **   أبى بعد طُول الغمْزِ أن يتقوّما
تَقبّلتُ منهُ ظاهراً مُتبلِّجاً   **          وأدمجَ دوني باطناً متجهّما
ولو أنِّني كشّفتُهُ عن ضميره **        أقمتُ على ما بيننا اليوم مأتما
دعِ المَرْءَ مطْوِياً على ما ذَممتَه **        ولا تنشُرِ الدّاءَ العُضالَ فتندما
إذا العضوُ لم يُؤلِمْك إلاّ قَطعتَهُ **        على مضَضٍ لم تُبقِ لحماً ولا دما

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

من حماسة أبي تمام بشرح الأعلم الشنتمري :
أما والذي أمات وأحيا والذي = = = أضحك وأبكى والذي أمره الأمر
لقد تركتني أحسد الوحش أن  = = = أرى أليفين لا يروعهما الزجر

----------


## الواحدي

> من حماسة أبي تمام بشرح الأعلم الشنتمري :
> أما والذي أمات وأحيا والذي = = = أضحك وأبكى والذي أمره الأمر
> لقد تركتني أحسد الوحش أن  = = = أرى أليفين لا يروعهما الزجر


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
البيتان لأبي صخر الهذلي. والمحفوظ:
أَمَا والذي أبْكَى وأَضْحَكَ والذي --- أمات وأحيا والذي أَمْرُه الأمْرُ
لقد تركَتْنِي أَحْسدُ الوَحْشَ أنْ أرى --- أَلِيفَيْنِ منها لا يرُوعُهما الذُّعْرُ

وأجمل منهما، قوله:
فيا حُبَّها زِدْنِي جَوى كلَّ ليلةٍ --- ويا سَلْوَةَ العُشَّاقِ مَوْعِدُكِ الحَشْرُ
عَجبْتُ لِسَعْيِ الدَّهر بَيْنِي وبينها --- فلمَّا انقضى ما بيننا سَكَنَ الدَّهْرُ!
وما هو إلا أنْ أراها فُجاءَةً --- فأبْهَتُ لا عُرْفٌ لَدَيَّ ولا نُكْرُ

وتوجُّهه بالخطاب إلى "سلوة العشَّاق" من فلتات وادي عبقر، لا تنسى ولا تتكرر...
أمّا ما عبّر عنه تصويرا للقاء الفجاءة، فهو من سبر أغوار النفس الإنسانية أعمقُه، ومن فن الجمال أعجبه.. حتى إن قارئه ليبهت، ويغدو "لا عرف لديه ولا نكر"!
ولك أن تعجب أيضا لهذا الدهر الذي يسعى سعيا وقت اللقاء، ثم يسكن عند الفراق. وكأن الوقت الحقيقي هو "زمن الوصل"، وما أن ينتهي الوصل يتوقف الزمن!

والله أعلم.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*من روائع العلامة الاديب العلامة الاديب محمود محمد شاكر -ابو فهر- رحمه الله


...............القوس العذراء ...............




إلى صَدِيقٍ لا تَبْلِى مودَّتُه:


أمّابَعْدُ، فإني لم أكنْ أتوقََّّعُُ يومئذ أن ألقاكَ. وإذا كُنتَ قد أُوتيتَ حياء يغلُبك عند البغْتَة علىلسانك،حتى يُعوزَك(1) ما تقول، فقد أُوتيت أنا ضَرباً ثَرثاراً من الحياء، يُطْلِق لساني أحياناً عند البَغْتَة، بما لا أُحبُّ أن أقول، وبما لا أدري كيف جاء، ولمقيل! كنت خليقا يومئذ أن أقول غير ما قلت، ولكني وجدت شيئا منك يَنْسَرِبُ(2) في نفسي فيُثيرها، حتى يدورََ حديثي كُلُّه على إتقان الأعمالِ التي يُتَاح للمرء أنيزاولهَا ـ في لِمحة خاطفة من الدهر، نُسميها نحن الناسَ : العُمُر!! ياله منغُرُور! بيدَ أنّ هذا الحديثَ أَبَى إلا أن ينقلبَ عائداً معيَ في الطريق،يُسايرني  ،ويُصاَحِبني، ويُؤنس وَحْشتي، ويُسرُّ إليَّ بوَسْوسة خفية من أحاديثه التي لا تتشابَه، والتي لا تَتَناهى والتي هي أيضا لا تُمَلُّ. وإذا كانتْ ثرثرةُحيائي قد صَكّت مَسامعك ببعض عُنفي وصَرَامتي، فعَسى أن يبعثَ في نفسك بعضَ الرضى،ماأرْوِيه  ِ لك من بقايا َتلك الأحاديث التي رافقتني منذُ فارقتك إلى أن استقرت بيالدارُ،ثم طارت عني إلى حيثُ يطير كُلُّ فِكْرٍ، وغابتْ حيثُ َيغيب!
الإنسانُ خَلقٌ عجيبٌ!! كلّ حَيٍّ، بل كُلّ شيء مخلوق، يسير على نَهْج(3)ٍ لاَحب لا يختلّ،يُؤَيِّده هَدْيٌ صادق لا يتبدَّل. ومهما تباينتْ مسالكُهُ في حياته، وتنوَّعت أعمالُه في حِياطة مَعِيشته، فالنهجُ في كل دَربٍ من دُروبها هُوَ هُوَ لايتغَّيروالهَد  ْي في كل شأن من شؤونها هو هو لا يتخلّفُ(4).
تُولدالذَّرَّة(5  )من النِّمال، وتنمو، وتبدأ سيرتها في الحياة، وتعمل فيها عملَها الجِدَّ، وتَفرغ من حَقِّ وجُودها، ثم تقضي نَحبَها(6) وتموت. هكذا مُذْ كانت الأرضُ وكانت النِّمال :لاتتحوّل عن نَهجٍ، ولا تَمْرقُ(7) من هَدْيٍ. وتاريخ ُأحدثِها مِيلاداً فيمَعْمعةالحياة  ، كتاريخ أعَرقِ أسلافها هَلاكاً في حَومِة الفَنَاء. لا هي تُحدِث (8) لنفسها نَهجاً لم يكنْ، ولا هي تبتدعُ لوارثِها هَدْيا لم يتقدَّمْ.
فسَلْ كل حيًّ : كيف تعملُ؟ ولِمَ تعمَلُ؟ ومَنِ الذّي عَلَّمَكَ وهَدَاك؟ ومَنِ الإمامُ الذي سَنَّ لك الطريقَ(9)؟ وبأيّ عبقريّة يأتي إبداعُك؟ ولمَ كان عملُك نَسَقاً(10)مُنْقا  دًا لا يتغير؟ وكيف كَانتْ مهَارتُك تُراثاً(11) مُؤَبَّدًا لا يتبدل؟وحذْقُك طَبْعاً راسخا ًلا يتحوَّل؟ ولم صارتْ سُنّة(12) الأوائل منكم لِزَاماً علىالأواخر؟ومِن  هاج(13) الغابرين شَرَكاً للوارثين! بل كيف أخطأ الآخرُ منكُمْ أن يَسْتدرِك عَلَى الأوَل؟ والخَلفُ أن يُنَافس صَنعْةَ السَّلَف؟ وعَجَباً إذنْ! كيف صارَكُلّ عملٍ تَعْمَله مُتْقناً، وأنت لم تَجْهَدْ في إتقانه؟ وأنى بلغتَ فيه الغاية،وأنت مسلوبٌ كلّ تدبيرٍ ومَشِيئة؟ وما أنتَ وعملُك؟ أتحبُّه وتألفُه؟ أم تَشْنَؤُه(14) وتسأَمُه؟ أتُخامُرك نَشْوة الإعجابِ؟ أبدعتَ فيه؟ أم تنتَابُك لَوْعةالحُزْن إذ أصابه ما يُتْلِفُه أويؤْذيه؟ ألم تسألْ نفسكَ قطُّ : فيمَأعمَل؟ولمَ خُلِقت؟ وفيمَ أعيشُ؟
وأناعلى يقين من أنّك لن تسمَعَ جواباً إلاالصَّمَت المُستَنِكرَ، والذُّهولَ المُعرضَ، والصمَم المُسْتَخِفَّ الذي لايَعْبَأ.
* * *
إلاّالإنْسانُ!! إلاّ الإنْسان!!
ليتَشِعْري كيف كَانَمَدْرَجُ(15) أوَّله على أمِّه الأرض؟ وأيُّ هَدْيٍ كان لَفَرطه في مَطْلَعِ الفجْر؟
إنّه ككلّ حيّ، لم يُخْلَق سُدًى(16) ولم يُتْرك هَمَلاً. سلَك له ربُّه النَّهْجَ الأوّل(17) حتى يتكاثَر، وآتاهُ الهدْيَ القديمَ حتّى يَسْتَحْكِمَ،وس  دَّد يَدَيْه حتى يشتدّ، وأنارَ بَصِيرتَه حتى يَسْتَكِمل، وأنْبَطَ(18) فيه ذخائرالفطْرة حتى يَسْتبحِر، وفَجَّرَ فيه سَرائرَ الإتقان حتى يَسُودَ ويتملَّك،وعلّمه البَيانَ حتى يَسْتَفْهِمَ، وكرَّمه بالفَتْحِ حتى يَتَغلَّب.
فلّما ثَبَتَ عليها وتأيَّد(19)، وتأَثَّل فيها وعَمَر، نَظَر إلى معروفها فاعتَبَر،وهجَم على مَجهولها فاستنكَرَ، فكأنَّهُ من يومئذٍ حادَ(20) عن النهج الذي لايخَتلّ،ومَرَق من الهَدْي الذي لا يتبدّل.
ابتُليَ من يومئذ فتَمرَّس(21)،وأُس  لِم لمَشِيئته فتحيَّر. جارَ وعَدَل، فعَرف وجرّبَ. أخطأَ وأصاب، ففكّر وتدبر.نزع(22) إلى النهج الأوّل، فأخفَق وأدرك. تاق إلى الهدي القديمِ، فأعْطِي وحُرِم.احتَفر(23) ذخائر الفِطرة، فأَكْدَت عليه تارَةً ونَبَعْت. التمس شواردَ الإتقان،فنَدّتْ  (24) عليه مرَّةً واستقادتْ. وإذا كلُّ صُنْعٍ يتقاضاه حَقُّ إحسانِه، وكلّ عملٍ يَحنُّ بِه إلى قرارِة إتْقانه. فعندئذ حاكَ الشكُّ في صدْر اللاحقِ، حتىقَدَحفي تمام صُنْع السَّابِقِ، فَاسْتدرَك عليه. وقلِقَ الوارثُ، حتى خاف تقصيرَالذاهب،فا  ستنكفَ الإذعانَ إليه. فكذلك جاشتْ نفسُه(25)، حتى انْدفقت صُبابةٌ منها فيمايعمل، وتَضَرَّمَ قلبُه، حتى ترك مِيسَمه(26) فيما أنشأ فَتَدَلَّهَ بصُنْع يديْه،لأنّه استودعه طائفة من نفسه، وفُتِن بما اسْتَجَاد(27) منه، لأنه أفْنَىفيه ضِراماً من قْلبه.ِ وإذا هو يَسْتَخِفُّهُ الزَّهْوُ(28) بما حَازَ منه ومَلَك،ويُضنِيه الأَسَى عليه إذا ضاع أوْ هلَك.
هذاهُوَ الإنسان وعملُه. فإذا دبَّت بِينَهما جَفْوة تَخْتل(29) النَّفس حتى تَمَلّ وتَسْأم، أوْ عَدَتْ اليهما(30)نَبْوةت  ُراودُ القلبَ حتى يَميل ويُعرضَ، انطمستْ عندئذٍ أعَلامُ(31) النهج الأوّل،وركدتْ بَوارقُ (32) الهدْيِ المُتقادِم، وبقي الإنسانُ وحيداً مَلُوماًمحُسورا  ًلا يزال يسْأل نفسَه: فيمَ أعملُ؟ ولم خُلِقت؟ وفيَم أعيش؟ فما يكون جوابُه إلاَ حَيْرةً لا تَهْدَأ، ولهيباً لا يَطفَأ، وظَلاماً لا يَنْقِشع.
* * *
بل حَسْبي وحسُبك. فلقد خشيتُ أن تقول لي: إنّما أنتَ تحدّثني عن الفنّ، ـفهذه صفِة أهله ـ لا عن العمل، فليس هذا من نَعْتِه! وكأنّي بك قد قلتَ: إنَ الفنّ تَرَفٌ مُسْتَحْدَثٌ، أما العمل فشقاء مُتَقادِم. هذا مّما تَعجَّله الإنسانُ وعاناهُ لقَضاء حاجته، وذاك مّما تَأنَّى فيه وصافَاه(33) للاستمتاع بلذّته.والإنسان إذا جوَّدَ العمل، فمُنْتهَى هَمِّه أن يجعلَه على قضاِء مآرِبه أعْوَنَ،أويكونَ له في أسباِب معيشته أنَجح وأربح. أمّا الفنّ، فَثَمَرة لغَير شجرته،يَسْقيها متأنِّق(34) من ينابيعَ ثرَّةٍ في وُجْدانه، وينْضجُها مشغوفٌ بِلاعجٍ منْ وَجْده وافتتانِه، في غير مَخَافةٍ مَرْهوبة، ولا مَنْفعة مَجْلوبَة، فذاك إذن بطبيعته مستهلك مُمتَهن(35)، وهذا لحرمة نَشْأته مَذْخورٌ(36) مُكرَّم.
وأقول : بلأنت تحدّثني عن الإنْسان وقد فَسَق (37) عن تِلاد فطْرته، واسَتْغَواه(38)ال  شُّحّ حتى انْسلخ من ركاز جبلَّتَه. غَرَّهُ ما أُوتيَ من التدبير، فاقتحم على غَيْب مُدَبَّر، يَعْتسفُه بسَفاهة جُرأته. واستخفّه ما أُعين به من المَشيئة،فهجَم على خْيرٍ مبذول، يستكثِر منه بضَراوة(39) نَهْمَته. فانْبَتَّ من يومئذ فيفَلاةمَطْموسة بلا دَليل، يَظلُّ يكدح فيها كدْحًا حتى يُنادَى للرَّحيل!
جَاءمُيسَّراًلش  يء خُلقَ له، فظلمه حقَه حتى عَضِل(40) بأمره فتعسَّر، وهُديَ مسددًاإلىغاية، فَغَفل عنها حتى تبدّد خَطوه واختلّ. ولو دانَ الإنسانُ بالطاعة لِفطْرته المكنونة فيه منذُ وُلِد، لأفْضى إلى خَبْئها(41) التَّليد إذا ما اسْتوىَ نَبْتُه واستحصَد. ولصارَ كلّ عمل يَعْتَمِلُه(42)، تدريبا لما استْعَصى منه حتَّى يلينَ وَيْنقادَ،وتهذي  باً لما تراكم فيه حتى يَرِفَّ(43) ويتوهَّج. فإذا دَرِب عليه وصَبَر،أزال الثرى عن نَبْعٍ مُنْبِثق، فإذا ألحّ ولم يَملَّ، انشَقَّت فطرتُه عن َفْيضٍ متدفّق. ويومئذ يُسْفر(44) لَعينيه مَدَب ُّالنَّهجِ الأوّل، بعد دُرُوسه وعِفائه،ويَسْتَ  شْرِي في بَصيرته وَميضُ الهَدْي المتقادِم، بعد رَكْدته وخفائِه.وإذاكلّ عملٍ يَفْصم عنْه مُتْقَنًا، وكأنّه لم يجْهد في إتْقانِه، وإذا هو مُشرفٌ فيه على الغاية، وكأنه مسلوبٌ كلّ تدبيٍر ومَشِيئة، ولكنّه لايَفْصمُ عنه حين يفصِم،إلاّ مَطْويًا على حُشاشةٍ(45) من سِرّ نَفْسه وحياته، موسوماً بلَوْعَةٍ مُتَضرمة،على صَبْوَةٍ(46) فَنِيتْ في عِشرته ومُعَاناته.
فالعملُ كما تَرَى،هوفي إرثِ(47) طَبِيعته فنٌ مُتمكّن، والإنسانُ بَسِليقة(48) فِطْرَتِه فَنَّانمُعْرِقٌ  .
* * *
وإنّي لَمُحدِّثك الآنَ عن رجُلٍ من عُرض البشَر(49)،يَتَعي  ش بكدِّ يَديْه، صابَرَ(50) الفاقةَ عامَيْن، يعمَل عملاً يُفْلِتُ نَفَسًامن الغنى إليه، أغواهُ ثَراء يَبْهرهُ، فما كاد يُسْلِمه للبَيْع حتى بكَىعليه.
لمأعْرفُه، ولكن حدَثني عنه رجُلٌ مثْلُه عَمَلُه البَيان، ذاك فِطْرتُهفييَدَي  ه، وهذا فطْرتُه في اللِّسان.
* * *
هذاعامرٌ أخو الخُضْر :توجَّسَتْ(51) به الوحْشُ من عِرْفانها شدّةَ نِقْمته، جاءتْ ظامئة في بَيْضَةالصيف(52)، فراعَهامَجْثَمه  ُ في قُتْرتِه. قليلُ التِّلاد، غيرَ قوسٍ أو أسْهُمٍ،خفيّالِ  مهَاد، غيَر مُقْلة تتضرَّم. تبيَّنتْ لَمْحَ عَيْنيه، فانقلبَت عن شريعةالماءهاربة  ، ذكرت نِكاية مَرْماهُ، فآثرت مِيتَةَ الظَّمأ على فَتْكة الأسْهُمالصائبة  .
وماعامرٌ وقَوْسَه؟!
*

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

1 ـ فَدَعِ الشَّمَّاخَ يُنْبِئْكَ عنقَّواسِهاالبَ  ائِس في حَيْثُ أَتاَهاَ:

2ـ أيْن كاَنتْ فيِ ضَمِير الغَيْبِ منْ غِيلٍ(53) نَماَهاَ؟
3 ـ كَيْف شقَّتْ عينُهُ الحجْبَ إليْها،فاجْتَبَ  اهَا(54)؟
4 ـ كَيْفَ يَنْغَلُّ(55) إلَيْهاَ فيِ حَشاَ عِيصٍوقاَهَا؟
5 ـ كَيْفَ أَنحى(56) نَحْوَها مِبْرَاتَهُ، حتى اخْتَلاَهَا؟
6 ـكَيْفَقَرَّتْ فيِ يديه، واطْمأنَّتْ لِفَتَاهَا؟
7 ـ كَيْفَ يَسْتَودِعُهاال  شَّمْسَعَامَيْن .. تَرَاهُ وَيَرَاهَا؟
8 ـ كَيْفَ ذَاقَ البُؤْس.. حتىشَربَتْماَء لِحاَها(57)؟
9 ـ كَيْفَ نَاجَتْهُ.. وَنَاجَاها.. فَلاَنَتْ..فَلوَ  اهَا؟
10 ـ كَيْفَ سَوَّاهَا.. وَسـَوَّاهَا.. وَسَوَّاهَا فَقَامَتْ..فَقَض  َاهَا؟
11 ـ كَيْفَ أَعطَتْهُ منَ الِّليِن، إذَا ذَاقَ(58)،هَوَاهَ  ا؟
12 ـ أيُّ ثَكْلَى أَعَولَتْ إذْ فَارَقَ السَّهْمُ حَشَاهَا؟
13 ـكَيْفَيُرْضِيه  ِ شَجَاهَا؟ كَيْفَ يُصْغِي لبُكاَهَا؟
14 ـ كَيْفَ ريعَالوَحْشُمِن هَاتِفِ سَهْم إِذْ رَمَاهَا؟
15 ـ كَيْفَ يَخْشَى طَارِقاً، فيِلَيْلةٍيَهْم  ِي(59) نَدَاهَا؟
16 ـ كَيْفَ رَدَّاهَا(60) حَريرَ البَزِّحِرْصاًو  َكسَاهَا؟
17 ـ كَيْفَ هَزَّتْهُ فَتَاهَا؟ وَتَعالَى وَتَبَاهى؟
18 ـكَيْفَ وَاَفى مَوْسَم الَحج بِهَا؟.. مَاذَا دَهَاهَا؟
19 ـ أيُّ عَيْنٍ لَمَ حَتْسرَّهُمَا المُضْمَرَ؟.. بَلْ كَيْفَ رَآهَا؟
20 ـ انبَرَىكَالصَّق  ْرِيَنْقَضُّ إلَيهَا.. فَأَتَاهَا!!
21 ـ مَسَّهَا ذُو لَهْفَة تَخْفى..، وَإنْ جَازَتْ مَدَاهَا
22 ـ قَالَ: سُبْحَانَ الذيِ سَوَّى!!وأَفْدِي  مَنْ بَرَاهَا
23 ـ أَنْتَ..!! بِعْنِيهَا..
ـنَعَمْ إن شِئْتَ!! [تَعْسَا وَسَفَاهَا](61)
24 ـ قَالَ : بِالتِّبْرِ.. وَبالفِضَة، بالخزِّ..وَمَاشِ  ئْتَ سِوَاهَا
25 ـ بِثِيَاب الخالِ(62).. بِالعَصْبِ المُوَشَّى..أَتَ  راهَا؟
26 ـ وأدِيِمِ(63) الماعزِ المَقْرُوظِ.. أرْبَى مَنْ شَراهَا!
27 ـ [كَيْفَ قَالَ الشَّيخُ؟!.. كَلاَّ! إنَّهَا بعْضِي وَالمَالُ؟. بَل ِالمالُفَدَاهَا
28 ـ إنّها الفاقةُ والبُؤسُ!!.. نَعَمْ!.. هذا غِنًى!!.. كَلاَّوشَاهَا (64)
29 ـ بَلْ كَفَاني فَاقَةً.. لاَ!.. كَيْفَ أَنْساهَا؟..وَأَ  نَّى؟! وَهَوَاهَا]
30 ـ لَمْ يَكَدْ.. حَتَّى رَأَى نَاسَا، وَهَمْساً،وَشِف  َاهَا:
31 ـ بَايِع الشَّيْخَ! أَخَاكَ الشَّيْخَ!.. قَدْ نِلتَرِضَاهَا!!
32 ـ إنَّهُ رِبْحٌ..! فَلاَ يُفلتْكَ!.. أَعطَى،واشْتَرَ  اهَا(65)!
33 ـ وَرَأْى كَفَّيِه صفْراً، وَرَأَى المَالَ...فَتَاه  ا(66)
34 ـ لَمْحةً...، ثُمَّ تَجَلى الشَكُ عَنْهُ...،فَبَكَ  هَا!
35 ـ وَرَثَاها بدُمُوع، وَيحَهُ! كَيْفَ رَثَاهَا؟1
36 ـفَتَوَلَّى.. وَسَعِيرَ النَّارِ يُخْفِي وَلظَاهَا!
37 ـ حَسْرَةٌ تُطْوَى عَلَى أَخْرَى..، فأَغْضْى... وَطَوَاهَا!

فاسمعْ إذنْ صَدَى صوتِ الشّمَّاخ:

38 ـ تَجَاوبُ عَنْهُ كُهُوفُ القُرُونِ، تَرَدَّدَ فِيها كَأنْ لم يَزَلْ
39 ـ وَأوْفَى عَلَى القِمَم الشَّامخَات: جبَالٌ مِنَ الشِّعْر مِنْهَا اسْتَهلْ(67)
40 ـ تَحَدَّرُ أَنْغْامُه المُرْسَلاَتُ، أَنَغَامَ سَيْل طَغْى وَاحتَفَلْ(68)
41 ـ رَأَى حُمرَ الوَحْشِ، فَابْتَزَّهَا(69) بِلاَبِلَها منْ حَدِيِث الوَجَلْ
42 ـ رَآهَا ظَمَاءً إلَى مَوْرِدٍ، فَفَزَّعَها عَنْه خَوْفٌ مَثَلْ(70)
43 ـ فَطَارتْ سِراعَا إلى غَيِِرِه، بِعَدْوٍ تَضَرَّمَ حَتى اشتَعَل
44 ـ فَلَم تَدْنُ حَتَّى رَأتْ صَائِدَينِ، فَصدَّتْ عَنِ المَوْتِ لما أَهَلّ
45 ـ فَكَالبَرْقِ طَارَتْ إلى مَأمَن عَلَى ذِي الأرَاكَةِ(71) صافيِ النَّهَلْ

.. فحَّلأهَا عَنْ ذِي الأرَاكَةِ عَامِرٌ
أخُو الخُضْر، يَرْمِي حَيْثُ تُكْوَى النَّواحِزُ
ـ قلِيلُ التِّلاَد، غَيَر قَوْسٍ وَأَسْهُمٍ؛
كَأَنَّ الَّذي يَرْمِي منَ الوَحْشِ، تَارِزُ
ـ مُطِلاَّ بزُرْقٍ مِا يُدَاوَى رَمِيُّها،
وَصَفْرَاءَ مِن نَبْعٍ عَلَيْهَا اَلَجلاَئِزُ

46 ـ فَكَيْفَ تَدَسَّسَ هَذَا البَيانُ حَتَّى رَأَى بعُيُونِ الحُمرْ؟
47 ـ وَكَيْفَ تَغَلْغَلَ هَذَا اللسَانُ وَبَيَّنَ عَنْ رَاجِفَاتِ الحَذَرْ(72)
48 ـ لَوَاهَا(73) عَنِ الَّريِّ عِرْفَانَهَا أَخَا الخُضْرِ، عرْفَان مَن قَدْ عَقَلْ!
49 ـ وَعَلَّمهاَ أَيْن تُكْوى اُلُجنُوب بنَارِ الطَّبِيبِ لِدَاءِ نَزَلْ!
50 ـ وَأَنَّ اَلخَصَاصَةَ(74) قَوْسُ البَئِيسِ، إذا انْقَذفَ السَّهْمُ عَنْها قَتَلْ!
51 ـ يُسَابِقُ مُسْتَنْهِضَاتِ  (75) الفِرَارِ فَيَقْتُلُهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْتَقِلْ!
52 ـ فَيُدرِكُهَا الَموتُ مَغروسَة قَوائِمُها في الثَّرى..، لَمْ تَزُلْ!
53 ـ وَعَرَّفَهَا أَنَّهُنَّ السِّهَامُ: زُرْقٌ تَلأَلأُ أَوْ تَشْتَعلْ!
54 ـ وَصَفْرَاءُ فَاقِعَة (76)، أَذْ كَرَتْ مَصَارِعَ آبآئِهِن الأول
55 ـ سِهَامٌ تَرَى مَقْتَلَ الحَائمَاتِ(77)، وقَوسٌ تُطلُّ بِحتْفٍ أَظَلّْ!

ـ تَخَّيرَهَا القَوَّاسُ مِنْ فَرْعِ ضَاَلِة
لَهَا شَذَبٌ مِنْ دُونِها وَحَوَاجزُ
ـ نَمَتْ فيِ مَكَانٍ كنهَا، فَاسْتَوتْ بِهِ،
فَمَا دُونَها مِنْ غِيلِهَا مُتَلاَحِزُ
ـ فَمازَالَ يَنْجُو كُلَّ رَطبٍ وَيَابِس
وَيَنْغَلُّ..، حَتَّى نَالـَهَا وَهْوَ بَارِزُ
ـ فأَنْحَى عَلَيْها ذَاتَ حَدّ، غُرَابُهَا
عَدُوٌّ لأِوْسَاط العِضَاهِ مُشَارِزُ
ـ فَلما اطْمَأَنَّتْ في يَديْهِ..، رَأَى غِنًى
أحَاطَ بِهِ، وَأَزْوَرَّ عَمَّنْ يحُاَوِزُ

56 ـ تَخَّيرهَا بَائِسٌ، لَمْ يزل يُمَارِسُ أَمْثَالهَا مُذْ عَقَلْ
57 ـ تَبَيَّنَهَا وَهْيَ مَحْجُوَبةٌ، وَمِنْ دُونِها سِتْرُهَا المُنْسَدِلْ(78)
58 ـ حَمَاهَا العُيُونَ فأَخْطَأنَهَا، إلىَ أنْ أَتَاهَا خَبِيٌر عَضِلْ(79)
59 ـ رَأَى غَادَةَ نُشَّئَتْ في الـظِّلاَل، ظِلالِ النعيِم، فَصَلَّى(80) وهَلّ
60 ـ فَنَادَتْه مِنْ كِنِّهَا(81) فَاسْتَجَابَ: لَبَّيْكِ! [يَاقَدَّها المُعتَدلْ]
61 ـ سُتُورٌ مُهَدَّلَةٌ(82) دُونَهَا، وَحُرَّاسُها كَرِمَاِح الأَسَلْ
62 ـ يَبيسٌ(83) ورَطْبٌ وَذُو شَوكة فأَشَرطَها نَفْسَهُ.. لمُ يَبلْ
63 ـ وَسلَّ لِسَاناً من الباتِرَاتِ،... وَانَغلَّ(84) عاشِقُها اُلمخْتَبَلْ!!
64 ـ يَحُتُّ اليَبِيسَ(85)، ويُرْدِي الرِّطَابَ، ويُغْمِضُ في ظُلَمات تُضِلْ
65 ـ فَهَتَّكَ أَسْتَارَهَا بَارِزاً إلى الشَّمْسِ.. قد نَالَها! حَيَّهَلْ(86)!!
66 ـ فَأَنْحَى إلَيْها الِّلسَان الحَدِيدَ يَبْرُقُ..، وَهْوَ خَصِيمٌ جَدِلْ
67 ـ عَدُوٌّ شرِيس(88)، لَه سَطْوَةٌ بكُلِّ عَتِيٍ قَدِيِمِ الأَجَلْ
68 ـ فَأَثْكل أُمّا غذَتْها النَّعيمَ، ورَاحَ بِهاَ وَهْوَ بَادِي الجَذَلْ(89)
69 ـ فَلَمَّا اُطْمَأَنَّتْ على رَاحَتَيِه، وَعَيْنَاهُ تَسْتَرِقَانِ(90) القَبَلْ
70 ـ رَقَاهَا، فأَحْيَى صَبَابَاتِها بتَعْوِيذَةٍ مِنْ خَفِيِّ الغَزَلْ
71 ـ فَنَاجَتْه..، فَاهتَّز من صَبْوةٍ، وَمِن فَرَح بِالغِنَى المُقْتَبَلْ(91)
72 ـ وَأَعْرَضَ عَنْ كُلّ ذِي خَلّةِ (92)، غِنىً بالّتيِ حَازَهَا... وَانْفَتَلْ...

ـ فَمَظَّعَهَا عَامَيْن ِمـَاءَ لحَائِهَا
وَيَنْظُرُ منهَا : أَيَّهـَا هُو غَامِزُ
ـ أَقَامَ الثِّقافُ وَالطَّرِيدَةُ دَرْأَهَا،
كَمَا قَوَّمتْ ضِغْنَ الشَّمُوسِ المَهَامِزُ

73 ـ مَعَ الشَّمْسِ عَامَيْنِ.. حَتَّى َتِجفَّ وَتَشْرَبَ مَاءَ لِحَاءِ(93) خَضلْ
74 ـ وَفِي البُؤسِ عَامَيْنِ... يَحْيَى لَهَا، وَيُحْييه منها: الغنَى وَالأَمَلْ
75 ـ تَردَّدَ عَامَيْنِ... مِنْ كَهْفِهِ إلَى مَهْدِهَا، عِنْدَ سَفْحِ الجَبَلْ
76 ـ يُغَنِّي لَهَا، وَهُوَ بَادِي الشَّقاءِ، بَادِي البَذاذةِ(94)، حَتَّى هُزِلْ
77 ـ يُقلبها بِيَديْ مُشْفِقٍ لَهِيف (95)، لطِيف، رَفِيق، وَجِلْ
78 ـ يُعَرِّضَها لِلَهيبِ الهَجِيِر، رَؤُوفاً بِهَا، عَاكِفاً لا يَمَلْ
79 ـ فَلَمَّا تَمَحَّصَ(96) عَنْهَا النَّعِيمُ، وَاْشْتَدَّ أُمْلُودُهَا، وَاْنْفَتَلْ
80 ـ عَصَتْهُ، وَسَاءتْهُ أَخْلاَقُهَا نُشُوزا(97)ً.. فَلَمَّا اْلتَوَتْ كَالمُدلْ
81 ـ أَعَدَّ الثِّقَافَ (98) لَهَا عاشِقٌ يُؤدِّبُها أَدَبَ المُمْتَثِلْ
82 ـ وَعَضَّ عَلَيْها.. فَصَاحَتْ لَهُ، فَأَشْفَقَ إشْفَاقَةً، وَانْجَفَلْ(99)
83 ـ فَجَسَّ، فَغَاظَتْهُ وَاْسْتَغْلَظَت  ْ، فَعَضَّ بأُخْرَى، فَلَمْ تَمْتَثِلْ
84 ـ فَأَلْقَى الثِّقَافَ...، وَأَوْصى الطَّرِيدَةَ(100) أَنْ تَسْتَبِدَّ بِهَا، لاَ تَكِلْ
85 ـ وَألْقَمَهَا قَدَّها، فَانْبَرَتْ تُخَاشِنُها بغَلِيظٍ مَحِلْ(101)
86 ـ يُجَرِّدُهَا مِنْ ثِيَابِ العِنَادِ، وَمِنْ دِرْعِها الصَّعْبِ، حَتَّى تَذِلْ
87 ـ فَلمَّا تَعَرَّتْ لَهُ حُرَّةً وَمَمْشُوقَةَ القدَّ رَيَّا(102)، جَفَلْ
88 ـ وَسَبَّحَ لَمَّا اسْتَهَلَّتْ لَهُ، وَلاَنَ لَهُ ضِغْنُهَا(103)... وَابْتَهَلْ

ـ وذَاَقَ..، فَأَعْطَتْهُ مِنَ الَّلينِ جَانباً
كَفَى ـ وَلََهَا أَنْ يُغْرِقَ السَّهْمَ حَاجِزُ
ـ إذَا أَنْبَضَ الرَّامُونَ عَنْهَا، تَرَنَّمَتْ
تَرَنُّمَ ثَكْلَى أَوْجَعَتْهَا اَلجنَائـزُ
ـ هَتُوفٌ..، إذَا ماخَالطَ الظَّبْيَ سَهْمُهَا!
وَإنْ رِيعَ مِنْهَا أَسْلَمَتْه النَّوَاقِز

89 ـ أَطَاعَتْهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ لَوَّعَتْهُ بَالوجْدِ عَامَيْنِ حَتَّى نَحلْ
90 ـ يُزَلْزِلُهُ أَمَلٌ يَسْتَفِزُّ فِي قَيْدِ بُؤْسٍ يُميِتُ الأَمَلْ
91 ـ فَلَمَّا أَذَاقَتْهُ، إذْ ذَاقَهَا، هَوًى أَضَمَرْتهَُ لَهُ لَمْ يَزَلْ
92 ـ تَبَّينَ إذْ رَامَهَا، حُرَّةً حَصَاناً(104)، تَعِفُّ فَلاَ تُبْتَذلْ
93 ـ تَلِينُ لأِنْبلِ عُشَّاقِهَا، وَتَأْبَى عَلَيْهِ إذَا مَا جَهِلْ(105)
94 ـ فَأَغْضى حَيَاءً..، وَأَفْضَى بِهَا إلَى كَهْفِهِ خَاطِفًا، قدْ عَجِلْ
95 ـ فَأَهْدَى لَهَا حِلْيةً صَاغَهَا بِكَفَّيْهِ، وَهْوَ الرَّفِيقُ العَمِلْ(106)
96 ـ تَخَيَّرَهَا مِنْ حَشَا أَذْؤبٍ (107)، رَآهَا لَدى أَمِّها تَسْتظِلْ
97 ـ أَعَدَّ لَهَا وَتَراً كَالشُّعاعِ حُرَّا..، عَلَى أَرْبَعٍ(108) قَدْ فُتِلْ
98 ـ فَلَمَّا تَحَلتْ بِهِ، مَسَّهَا فَحَنَّتْ(109) حَنِينَ المَشُوقِ المُضِلْ
99 ـ فَكَفَّلَهَا(110) مِنْ بَنِي أُمِّها صَغِيراً، تَرَدى بِرِيشٍ كَمَلْ
100 ـ لَهُ صَلعَةٌ كَبَصِيصِ الَّلهِيبِ مِنْ جَمْرةٍ حَيَّةٍ تَشْتَعِلْ
101 ـ فَضَمَّتْ عَلَيْه الَحشَا رَحْمَةً وَكَادَتْ تُكَلِّمُهُ.. لَوْ عَقَلْ!
102 ـ فَجُنَّ جُنُونُ المُحبِّ الغَيُورِ..! فَأَنْبَضَ(111) عَنْها أَبِيٌّ بَطَل!ّْ
103 ـ أرَنَّتْ(112) تُبَكِّي أَخَاهَا الصَّغِيرَ: وَيْحِي!! أَخِي!! وَيْلَهُ!! أَيْنَ ضَلّْ
104 ـ فَظَلَّ يُفَجِّعُها(113) : أَنْ تَرى جَنَائِزَ إخْوَتِها... وَآ ثَكَلْ!
105 ـ فأَعْرَضَ ظَبْيٌ(114) فَنَادَى بِهِ أَخُوهَا..، وَنَادَتْهُ: هَا! قَدْ قُتِل
106 ـ وَقَفَّاهُ(115) ظَبْيٌ فَصَاحَتْ بِهِ..، فَخَارَتْ قَوَائِمُهُ.. ، فَاضْمَحَلّْ
107 ـ فَآبَا.. يَسَائُلهَا: هَلْ رَضِيتِ بثُكلِ الأَحَبَّةِ؟ قَالَتْ : أَجَلْ
108 ـ فَبَاتَا بلَيْلِة مَعْشُوقَةٍ تُباذِلُ عَاشََقَها مَا سَأَلْ

ـ كـَأَنَّ عَلَيْهَـا زَعْفَرَانَاً تَميرُهُ
خـَوَازِنُ عَطـَّارٍ يَمـَان كَوَانِزُ
ـ إذَا سَقَط الأَنْدَاءُ، صِينَتْ وأُشْعرِتْ
حَبِيرًا، وَلَمْ تُدْرَجْ عَلَيهَا المَعَاوِزُ

109 ـ يُغَازِلُهَا، وَهْيَ مُصْفَرَّةٌ، عَلَيْها بَقِيَّةُ حُزْنٍ رَحَلْ
110 ـ تُنَاسِمُهُ(116) عِطْرَها، وَالشَّذَا شَذَا زَعْفَرانٍ عَتِيقِ الأَجَلْ
111 ـ تَوَارَثْنَهُ الغِيدُ يَكْنِزْنَهُ لِزِينَتِهنَّ، خَفِيَّ المَحَلّْ
112 ـ فَسَاهَرهَا(117) يَزْدَهِيِه الجَمَالُ وَيُسكِرُهُ العَرْفُ، حَتَّى ذَهَلْ
113 ـ فَنَادَتْهُ : وَيْحَكَ! أَهَلَكْتَنِي! أَغِثْنِي... هَذَا النَّدَى قَدْ نَزَلْ
114 ـ فَطَارَ إلَى عَيْبَة(118) ضُمِّنَتْ حَرِيرًا مُوَشَّى نَقِيَّ الخَمَلْ
115 ـ كَسَاهَا حَفِيّ بهَا عَاشِقٌ! إذَا أَفْرَطَ الحُبُّ يَوْمًا قَتَلْ
116 ـ فَأَلْبَسَها الدِّفْءَ ضِنَّا بِها... وَبَاتَ قَرِيرًا(119).. عَلَيْه سَمَلْ!!

ـ فَوَافى بِهَا أَهْلَ المَوَاسِم، فاْنْبَرَى
لَهَا بَيِّع يُغْلي بِهَا السَّوْم رَائِزُ
ـ فَقَالَ لَهُ : هَلْ تَشْتَرِيهَا؟! فَإِنَّهَا
تَبُاَعُ بِمَا بِيعَ التِّلاِدُ الحَرَائِزُ
ـ فَقـَالَ : إِزَارٌ شَرْعَبِيٌّ، وَأَرْبَعٌ
منَ السَّيَرَاءِ، أَوْ أَوَاقٍ نَوَاجِزُ
ـ ثَمَانٍ مِنَ الكُورِيِّ، حُمْرٌ، كَأنَّها
مِنَ الجَمْرِ مَا أَذْكَى عَلَى النَّارِ خَابِزُ
ـ وَبُرْدَانِ مِن خـَالٍ، وَتِسْعونَ دِرْهَمًا،
عَلَى ذاكَ مَقْروظٌ مِنَ الجـِلْدِ مَاعِزُ

117 ـ تَمَتَّع دَهْرًا بأَيَّامِهَا وَلَيْلاَتِهَا نَاعِماً قِدْ ثَمِلْ(120)
118 ـ يَرَاهَا، عَلَى بُؤْسِهِ، جَنَّة تَدَلَّتْ بِأَثْمَارِهَا، فَاسْتَظَلّْ
119 ـ تُصَاحِبُهُ فِي هَجِير القِفَارِ، وَفِي ظُلَم الَّليْلِ أَنَّى نَزَلْ
120 ـ فَيَحْرُسُهَا وَهْو فِي أَمْنَةٍ(121)، وَتَحْرُسُهُ فِي غَوَاشِي الوَجَلْ
121 ـ يَجُوبُ الوِهادَ(122)، وَيَعَلُو النِّجادَ، وَيَأْوِي الكَهُوفَ، وَيَرْقَى القُلَلْ
122 ـ ويُفْضي إلَى مُسْتَقَّر الحُتُوفِ: فِي دَارِ نِمْرِ، وَذِئْبٍ، وَصِلّْ(123)
123 ـ مَنَازِلَ عَادٍ، وَأَشْقى ثَمُودَ، وَحِمْيَرَ، وَالبَائِدَاتِ(1  24) الأُوَلْ
124 ـ مَجَاهِلَ مَا إنْ بِهَا مِنْ أَنِيسٍ، وَلاَ رَسْم دَارٍ يُرَى أَوْ طَلَلْ
125 ـ يُعَلِّمُهَا كَيْفَ كَانَ الزَّمَانُ، وَمَجْدُ القَدِيم، وَكَيْف انَتَقَلْ!
126 ـ وَكَيْفَ تَسَاقَى بِهَا الأَوَّلُونَ رَحِيقَ الحَيَاةِ وَخَمْرَ الأَمَلْ!
127 ـ وَأَيْنَ الأَخِلاَّء كَانُوا بِها يَجُّرونَ ذَيْلَ الهَوَى وَالغَزَلْ!
128 ـ وَملْكٌ تَعَالَى، وَطَاغٍ عَتَا، وَحُر أَبَى وَحَرِيصٌ غَفَلْ!
129 ـ فَدَمْدَمَ(125) بَيْنَهُمُ صَارِخٌ: بَقَاء قَلِيلٌ!! وَدُنْيَا دُوَلْ!!
130 ـ فَعَرْشٌ يَخِرُّ، وَسَاعٍ يَقَرُّ(126)، وَسَاقٍ يَمِيلُ.. وَنَجْمٌ أَفَلْ!!
131 ـ زَهِدْتُ إليْك وَفَارَقْتُهُمْ أَخِلاَّءَ عَهْدِ الصِّبَا وَالجَذَلْ
132 ـ فَنِعْمَ الصَّدِيقُ! وَنِعْمَ الخَلِيلُ وَنِعْمَ الأَنِيسُ.. وَنَعْمَ البَدَلْ!!
133 ـ صَدِيقٌ(127) صَدَاقَتُها حُرَّةٌ، وََخِل خِلاَلَتُهَا لاَ تُمَلّْ
134 ـ وَغَابَا مَعًا عَنْ عُيُونِ الخُطُوبِ، وَعَنْ كَلِّ وَاشٍ وَشى أَوْ عَذَلْ
135 ـ وَعَنْ فِتْنَةٍ تُذْهِلُ العَاشِقَيْن، تُضِيءُ الدُّجَى لِدَبِيبِ المَلَلْ
136 ـ وَطَالَ الزَّمَانُ، فَحَنَّتْ بِهِ إلى الحَجِّ دَاعِيَةٌ تَسْتَهلّ(128)
137 ـ آَذَانٌ مِنَ اللّْهِ! كَيْفَ القَرَارُ؟ وَأَيْنَ الفِرَارُ؟ وَكَيْفَ المَهَلْ(129)
138 ـ تُرَدِّدُهُ البَيدُ بَيْنَ الفِجَاجِ، وَفَوْقَ الجِبَالِ، وَعِنْدَ السُّبُلْ
139 ـ أَصَاخَ لَهُ، وَأصَاخَتْ لَهُ، وَلَبَّتْهُ فَاْمْتَثَلتْ، وَامْتَثَلْ
140 ـ وَطَارَا معًا كَظِمَاءِ القَطَا(130)، إلَى مَوْرِدٍ زَاخِرٍ مُحْتَفِلْ
141 ـ فَوَافى المَوَاسِم. فَاسْتَعْجَلتْ تُسَائلُهُ: مَنْ أَرَى؟.. أَيْن ضَلْ؟
142 ـ أَسَرَّ إلَيْها: أولاَكِ الحَجِيجُ!! فَلَبَّى لِرَبٍ تَعَالَى وَجَلْ
143 ـ وَنَادَتْهُ جَافِلَةً(131): مَا تَرَى! أَجَذْوَة نَارٍ أَرَى أَمْ مُقَلْ؟
144 ـ فَمَا كَادَ... حَتَّى رَأَى كَاسِرًا(132) تَقَاذَف مِن شَعَفَاتِ الجَبّلْ
145 ـ يُدَانِي الخُطَا، وَهْوَ نَارٌ تَؤُجُّ(133)، وَيُبْدِي أَنَاةً تَكْفُّ العَجَلْ
146 ـ وَمَدَّ يَدا لا تَرَاها العُيُونُ، أَخْفَى إذَا مَا سَرَتْ مِنْ أجَلْ
147 ـ وَنَظْرَةَ عَيْنٍ لَهَا رَوْعَةٌ، تُخَالُ صَلِيلَ سُيُوفٍ تُسَلّْ
148 ـ فَلَمَّا أَهَلَّ وَأَلْقَى السَّلاَمَ، واْفتر عَنْ بَسْمِة المخْتَتِلْ(134)
149 ـ وَقَالَ : أذِنْتَ؟! وَيُمنَى يَدَيْه تَمَسُّ أَنَامِلُهَا مَا سَأَلْ
150 ـ رَأَى بَائسا مَالهُ حُرْمةٌ تَكُفُّ أَذىً عنه..، بُؤْسٌ وذُلْ
151 ـ وَقَالَ : فَدَيْتُكَ! مَاذَا حَمَلتَ؟ وَمَاذَا تَنَكَّبْتَ(135) ياَذَا الرِجُلْ؟!
152 ـ وَأَفْدِي الَّذِي قَدْ بَرَى عُودَهَا، وَقَوَّمَ مُنْآدَها(136)، وَاعْتَمَلْ!!
153 ـ فَهَزَّتْهُ مَا كِرَةٌ، (137)لم يَزَلْ يَتِيهُ بِهَا السَّمْعُ، حَتَّى غَفَلْ
154 ـ فَأَسْلمَهَا لِشَدِيد المِحَالِ(138)، ذَلِيقِ الِّلسَانِ، خَفِيِّ الحِيَلْ
155 ـ فَلَمَّا تَرَامَتْ عَلَى رَاحَتَيْه، وَرَازَ(139) مَعَاطِفَهَا وَالثِّقَلْ
156 ـ دَعَتْ: يَاخَلِيليَ! مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟! أَأَسْلَمْتَني؟  ! لِسَوَاكَ الهَبَلْ(140)!!
157 ـ فَخَالَسَهَا (141) نَظْرَةً خَفَّضَتْ غَوَارِبَ جَأْشٍ غَلاَ بِالوَهَلْ
158 ـ وَقَالَ : لَكَ الخَيْرُ! فَدَّيْتَنِي بنَفْسِكَ!!

ـ بَارِي قِسِيّ! 
ـ أَجَلْ!!

159 ـ فَبِعْنِي إذَنْ!!
ـ هِيَ أغـْلَى عَلَّي، إذَا رُمْتَهَا، مِنْ تِــلاَد(142)ٍ جـــَلَلْ!
160 ـ فَقَالَ : نَعَمْ! لَكَ عِنْدِي الرِّضى، وَفَوْقَ الرِّضَى!
ـ [وَيْلهُ مَنْ مُضِلْ!]
161 ـ فَهَلْ تَشْتَرِيهَا(143)  !..

ـ نَعَمْ أَشْتَرِي!
ـ لَكَ الوَيْلُ مِثْلُك يَوْمًا بَخِلْ!

162 ـ فَدَيْتُكَ!! أَعْطَيْتُ مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ!.. مَابِيَ فَقْرٌ ولا بِي بَخَلْ(144)!
163 ـ فَنَادَتْهُ، وَيْحَكَ! هَذَا الَخِبيثُ! خُذْنِي إَليْكَ، وَدَعْ مَا بَذَلْ
164 ـ فَبَاسَمَها(145) نَظْرَةً..، ثُمَّ رَدَّ إلَى الشَّيْخِ نَظْرَةَ سُخْرٍ مُطِلّْ:
165 ـ بكَمْ تَشْتَرِيها؟!..
فَصَاحَتْ بِهِ : حـَذَارِ! حـَذَارِ! دَهَـاكَ الخَبَلْ!!
166 ـ لَهُ رَاحَةٌ نَضَحَتْ(146) مَكْرهَاَ عَلَي، فَدَع عَنْكَ! لاَ تُغْتَفَلْ
167 ـ فَقَالَ : إزَارٌ مِنْ الشَّرْعَبِيِّ(1  47) وَأَرْبَعُ مِنْ سِيَرَاءِ الحُلَلْ
168 ـ بُرُودٌ تَضِنُّ بِهِنَّ التِّجَارُ(148) إذَا رَامَهُنَّ مَلِيكٌ أَجَلّْ
169 ـ وَمِنْ أَرْضِ قَيْصَرَ : حُمْرٌ ثَمَانٍ جَلاَهَا (149) الهِرَقْلِيُّ، مِثْلُ الشُّعَلْ
170 ـ ثَمَان تُضيءُ عَليكَ الدُّجَى! إذا عَمِيَ النَّجْمُ، نعمَ البَِدلْ
171 ـ وَبُرْدَانِ من نَسْجِ خَالٍ(150)، أَشَف وَأَنْعَمُ مِنْ خَدِّ عَذْرَاءَ..، بَلْ
172 ـ إذَا بُسِطَا َتْحَتَ شَمْسِ النَهارِ، فَالشَّمْسُ تَحْتَهُمَا..، لَيْسَ ظِلّْ
173 ـ وَتِسْعُون مِثْلُ عُيُونِ الجَرَادِ..، بَرَّاقَةٌ كَغَدِيرِ(151) الوَشَلْ
174 ـ كَمِرْآةِ حَسْنَاءَ مَفْتُونٍة، كَرَأْسِ سِنَانٍ حَدِيثٍ صُقِلْ
175 ـ أَجَلْ..!! وَأَدِيمٌ(152) كَمِثْلِ الحَرِيرِ، يُطْوَى وَيُرْسَلُ مثْلَ الخَصَلْ
176 ـ وَحَوْلَهُمَا زَفَرَاتُ الزِّحَامِ، وَأَذْنٌ تَمِيلُ، وَرَأْسٌ يُطِلّْ
177 ـ وَغَمْغَمَةٌ(153)   وَحَدِيثٌ خَفِيٌ وَنَغْيَةُ زَارٍ، وآتٍ سَأَلْ
178 ـ وَعَاشِقةٌ في إِسَارِ(154) السوَامِ!! وَعَاشقُها في الشَرَاكِ اُحْتُبِلْ
179 ـ تُنَادِيه مَلْهُوفَة تَسْتَغِيثُ، ضَائَعَةُ الصَّوْتِ..، عَنْهَا شُغِلْ

ـ فَظَلَّ يُنَاجِي نَفْسَهُ وَأمِيرِهَا
أيَـأْتِي الَّذِي يُعْطى بِهـَا أَمْ يُجـَاوزُ
ـ فَقـَالوا لـهُ : بَايِعْ أَخـَاكَ.. وَلا يَكُنْ
لَكَ اليَوْمَ عَنْ رِبْحٍ مِنَ البَيْعِ لاَهِزُ

180 ـ [أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبّ السَمَاء وَالأرْض!.. مَاذَا يَقْولُ الرَّجُلْ؟!
181 ـ أَجُنَّ؟! نَعَمْ.. لاَ!.. أَرَى سُورةً(155) مِنْ العَقْل، لاَخَلجَاتِ الخَبَلْ!
182 ـ وَعَيْنَيْ صَفَاءِ كَمَاء القلاَتَ(156)، وَعِرْنِينَ أَنْفٍ سَمَا وَاعتَدَلْ
183 ـ وَجَبْهَةَ زَاك (157)، نَمَاهُ النَّعِيمُ في سُؤْدُدٍ وَسَرَاءٍ نَبُلْ
184 ـ أَيُعْطِي بِهَا المَالَ؟! هَذَا الخَبَالُ! قَوْس وَمَالٌ كَهَذَا؟ ثُكِلْ!!
185 ـ وَيَارَبِّ! يـَارَبِّ! مَاذْا أقَولُ؟.. أقَولُ نَعَـمْ!.لا فَهَذَا خَطَلْ
186 ـ أَبِيعُ!! وَكَيْفَ!.. لَقَدْ كَادَنِي(158) بِعَقْلِي هَذَا الخَبيثُ الَمِحْل
187 ـ أُفَارِقُها! وَيْكَ(159)!! هَذَا السَّفَاهُ! قَوْسِيَ! كَلاَ! خَدَيني وَخِلّْ!!
188 ـ أَجَلْ!! بَلْ هُوَ البؤْسُ بَادٍ عَليَّ! فأَغْراهُ بي! وَيْحَهُ! مَا أَضَلّْ!!
189 ـ يُسَاوِمُنِي المَالَ عَنهَا؟! نَعَمْ!.. إذَا لَبِسَ البُؤْسُ حُرَّا أَذَلّْ
190 ـ إذَا مَا مَشَى تَزْدَرِيِه العُيُونُ، وَإنْ قَالَ رُدّ كَأَنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ
191 ـ نَعَمْ! إنَّهُ البُؤْسُ!! أَيْنَ المَفَرُّ مِنْ بَشَرٍ كَذِئَاب الجَبَلْ؟!
192 ـ ثَعَالبُ نُكْرٍ(160) تُجِيدُ النِّفَاقَ حَيْثُ تَرَى فُرْصةً تُهْتَبَلْ
193 ـ كلاَبٌ مُعَوَّدَةٌ لِلهَوَانِ تُبَصْبِصُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ مَنْ بَذلْ
194 ـ فَوَيْحِي مِنَ البُؤْسِ!.. وَيْلٌ لَهُمْ!!. أَرى المَالَ نُبْلاً يُعَلي السِّفَلْ(161)
195 ـ فَخُذْ مَا أَتَيِتَ بِهِ..!! إِنَّه مَلِيك يُخَافُ، وَرَبٌ يُجَلّْ
196 ـ وَسُبْحَانَ رَبِّي! يَدِي! مَا يَدِي؟! بَرِيْتُ القِسِيَّ بها لم أَمَلْ!
197 ـ حَبَاني(162)ِ به فاطِرُ النَيِرِّات وَبَاري النَّباتِ وَمُرْسِي الجَبَلْ!
198 ـ وَأَوْدَعَهَا سِرَّهَا عَالِم خَبِيرٌ بَمكْنُونِها لَمْ يَزَلْ!
919 ـ وَفِي المَالِ عَوْنٌ عَلى مِثْلِها! وَفِي البُؤْسِ هُونٌ(163)، وَذُلٌّ، وَقُلّْ!]
200 ـ تَنَادَوْا بِهِ : أنْتَ؟! مَاذَا دَهَاكَ؟! مَالكَ يَا شَيْخُ؟! قُلْ يَا رَجُلْ!
201 ـ وَآتٍ يَُصِيحُ، وَكَفٌّ تُشِيرُ، وَصَوْتٌ أَجَشُّ(164)، وَصَوْتٌ يَصِلّْ!
202 ـ وَطَنَّتْ مَسَامِعُهُ طَنَّةً..، وَزَاغَتْ نَوَاظِرُهُ وَاخْتُبِلْ
203 ـ .. وَأَفْضَى إِلَيْهِ كَهَمْسِ المَرِيضِ أَشْفَى(165) عَلَى المَوْتِ مَا يَسْتَقِلّْ..
204 ـ تُنَادِيِه: وَيْحَكَ! وَيحِي!! هَلَكْتُ!! أَتَوْكَ بَقَاصِمَةٍ! وَآثَكَلْ!
205 ـ تَلَفتَ يَصْغِي..، وَمِثْلُ الَّلهيبِ ضَوْضَاءُ وَعْوَعَةٍ(166) فِي زَجَلْ
206 ـ فَهَذَا يُؤُجُّ(167)..، وَهـَذَا يَعَجُّ..، وَهَذَا يَخُورُ..، وَهَذَا صَهَلْ!
207 ـ وَدَان يُسِرُّ..، وَدَاعٍ يَحُثُّ..، وَكَفٌّ تُرَبِّتُ: بِعْ يَا رَجُلْ!
208 ـ لَقَدْ بَاعَ! بْع! بَاعَ! لاَ لَمْ يَبِعْ! غِنَى المالِ! وَيْحَكَ! بعْ يَا رَجْل!
209 ـ [وَحَشْرجَةُ(168) الموْتِ: خُذْنِي.. إلِيكَ!!

ـ لَبِّيْكِ!! لَبِّيْكِ!] 
بِعْ يَا رَجُلْ!!

210 ـ [أَغِثْنِي!. أَجَلْ!]
بَاعَ! مَاذَا؟! أَبـَاعَ؟! نَعْم بَاعَ قَدْ بـَاعَ! حَقّاً فَعَلْ؟!
211 ـ [أَغِثْنِي! أَغِثْنِي! نَعَمْ!]

قَدْ رَبِحْتَ!!.. بــُورِكَ مــَالُكَ!
أَيْنَ الرَّجـــــــُل  ْ؟!

112 ـ مَضَى!.. أَيْنَ!.. لاَ، لَسْتُ أَدْرِي!.. مَتَى؟

لَقَدْ بِعْتَ ؟!.. كــَلاّ وَكَــلاّ.. أَجَلْ!

213 ـ لَقَدْ بِعْتَ! قَدْ بِعْتَ!

ـ كــَلاّ! كَذَبْتَ!
لَقَدْ بِعْتَ! قَدْ بــــَاعَ!
ـ وَيْحِي! أَجـــَلْ

214 ـ لَقَدْ بِعْتُهَا.. بِعْتُهَا.. بِعْتُهَا.. جُزِيتُمْ بَخْيرِ جَزَاء، أَجَلْ!!..
215 ـ أَجَلْ بِعْتُهَا.. بِعْتُهَا. بِعْتُهَا!! أَجَلْ بِعْتُهَا!! لا،َ أَجَلْ لا،َ أَجَلْ

فَلَمَّاَ شَرَاهَا فَاضَتِ العَيْنُ عَبْرَةً،
وَفِي الصَّدرِ حَزَّازٌ مِنَ الوَجْدِ حَامِزُ

216 ـ [أَجَلْ.. لاَ أَجَلْ بِعْتُهَا! بِعْتُهَا!. أَجَلْ بعتها! بِعْتُهَا!.. لاَ أَجَلْ
217 ـ وفَاضَتِ دُمُوعٌ كَمِثْلِ الحَمِيم(169)، لَذَّاعَةٌ، نَارُها تَسْتَهِلّْ
118 ـ بُكَاء مِنَ الجَمْرِ جَمْرِ القُلُوبِ، أَرْسَلهَا لاَعِجٌ(170) مِنْ خَبَلْ
219 ـ وَغَامَتْ بِعَيْنَيْهَ، وَاْسْتَنْزَفَت  ْ دَمَ القَلْبِ يَهْطِلُ فِيما هَطَل
220 ـ وَخَانِقَةٌ ذَبَحَتْ صَوْتَهُ، وَهيضَ(171) اللِّسَانُ لَهَا وَاعْتقِلْ
221 ـ وَأَغْضَى عَلى ذِلَّة مُطْرِقًا، عَلْيه مِنْ الهَمِّ مِثْلُ الجَبلْ
222 ـ أَقَامَ..، وَمَا إِنْ بِهِ مِنْ حَرَاكٍ، تَخَاذلُ (172) أَعَضَاؤُهُ كَالأَشَلّْ
223 ـ وَفِي أُذَنْيهِ ضَجِيجُ الزِّحَامِ، وَ«بعْ بَاعَ، بعْ بَاعَ، بعْ يَا رَجُلْ»!
224 ـ وَأَخْلَدَ فِي حَيْثُ طَارَ السوَامُ(173) بِمُهْجَتِهِ، كَأرُومٍ مَثَلْ
225 ـ كَأَنْ صَخْرةٌ نَبَتَتْ، حَيْثُ قَامَ، تِمثَال حُزْنٍ صَلُودٍ(174) عُتُلْ
226 ـ وَمِنْ حَوْلِهِ النَّاسُ مِثْلُ الدَّبَى(175) عِجَالاً تَنَزى، دَهَاهُنَّ طلْ
227 ـ فَمِنْ قَائِلٍ : فَازَ! رَدَّت عَلَيْهِ قَائِلَةٌ : لَيْتَهُ مَا فَعَلْ!
228 ـ وَمِنْ هَامِسٍ: وَيْحَهُ مَادَهَاهُ! وَمِنْ مُنْكِرٍ: كَيْفَ يَبْكِي الرَّجُلْ!
229 ـ وَمِنْ ضَاحِكٍ كَرْكَرَتْ(176) ضَحْكَةٌ لَهُ مِنْ مَزُوحٍ خَبِيثٍ هَزَلْ
230 ـ ومِنْ سَاخِر قَالَ : يَا آ كِلاً! تَلَّبسَ فِي سَمْتِ(177) مِنْ قَدْ أُكِلْ!
231 ـ وَمِنْ بَاسـِطٍ كَفَهُ كَالمُعَزِّي وَهَيْنمَةٍ(178) غَمْغَمَتَ لَمْ تُقَلْ
232 ـ وَمِنْ مَشْفِقٍ سـَاقَ إِشْفَاقَهُ وَوَلَّى، وَمُلْتَفِتٍ لَمْ يُوَلّ
233 ـ وَسَالَت جُمُوعُهُمُ فِي الرِّمَالِ.. وَمَاتَ الوَغَى(179).. غَيْرَ حِسّ يَصِلّْ
234 ـ وَأَسْـفَرَ(180) وَانْجَابَ دَاجِي السَّوَادِ عَنْ مُخْبتٍ خَاشِع كَالمُصَلّْ
235 ـ وَظَلَّ طَوِيلاً.. لَهُ سَبْتَةٌ(181) وَإطْرَاقَةٌ، وَأَسىً يَنْهَمِلّْ
236 ـ أَفَاقَ وَقَيذَاً(182)، بَطِيءَ الإِفَاقَةِ.. يَرْفَعُ مِنْ رَأْسِهِ كَالمُطِلّْ
237 ـ وَقَلّبَ عَيْنِيهِ: ماذَا يَرى؟ وَأَيْنَ الزِّحَامُ؟ وَأيْنَ الرَّجُلْ!
238 ـ رَأَى الأرْضَ تَمْشِي بِهِم كَالخَيَال، أَشَبْاحُهُمْ خُشُبٌ تَنْتَقِلْ
239 ـ وَهَامٌ(183) مُحَّلقَةٌ رُجـَّفٌ، وأُخْرى بَدَتْ كَنَزِيعِ البَصَلْ
240 ـ وَأَغْربةٌ (184): بَعْضُها جَاثِم يُحَرِّك رَأْسًا، وَبَعْضٌ حَجَلْ
241 ـ وَحَيَّاتُ وَادٍ، لِشَمْسِ الضُّحَى تُلوّي حَيَازَيمَها(185) والقُلَلْ
242 ـ وَأَزْفَلَةٌ(186) مِنْ ضِبَاع الفَلاَة تَخْمَعُ مِنْ حَوْلِ قتْلَى هَمَلْ
243 ـ وَهَنَّا وَهَنَّا ضِبَابٌ(187) مَرَقْن مِنْ كُلّ جُحْر لسَيْل حَفَلْ
244 ـ وَثَوْبٌ يََطِيرُ بِلاَ لاَبِسٍ، يَمِِيلُ مَعَ الرِّيحِ أَنَّى تَمِلْ
245 ـ تَمَطّى بِهِ البعْثُ مِنْ نَعْسَةٍ، ومِنْ سِنة كَفُتُورِ الكَسَلْ
246 ـ وَدَبَّتْ إِليْه بَقَايَا الحَياةِ، فَرَفَّعَ أَعْطَافَهُ(188) وَاعْتَدَلْ
247 ـ وَظَلَّ يُنَازِعُ كَبْلَ(189) الذُّهُول وَيَحْتَلِجُ النَّفْسَ مِنْ أَسْرِ غُلْ
248 ـ كَنَاشِطِ(190) ثِقْلٍ طَوِيلِ الرِّشَاِء مِنْ هُوّة في حَضِيض الجَبَلْ
249 ـ رُوَيْدَا رُوَيْدَا فَثابَتْ لَهُ مُلَجْلَجَةً(191) يَعْتَرِيهَا هَلَلْ
250 ـ وَمِثْلَ الحَمَامَة بَيْنَ الضّلُوعِ قَدْ انْتَفَضَتْ مِنْ غَواشِي بَلَلْ
251 ـ يُقَلِّبُ جمْجُمَةً، خَالهَا كَجُلمُودِ صَخْرٍ رَكين(192)ٍ حَمَلْ
252 ـ فَلأياً بِلأَي(193)ٍ وَآبَتْ لَهُ مُبَعْثَرَة مِنْ أَقَاصِي العِلَلْ
253 ـ وَنَفَّسَ عَنْ صَدْرِهِ زَفْرَةً، وَخَامَرَهُ(194) البُرْءُ حَتَّى أَبَلّْ
254 ـ أَحَسَّ بكَالجَمْر فِي رَاحَتَيْه: سَعِير تَوَقّد!! مَاذَا احْتَمَل؟
255 ـ وَيَبْسُطُ كَفَيهِ: مَاذَا أَرى جَوَابٌ حَثِيثٌ وَلوْ لَمْ يَسَلْ!!
256 ـ عُيُونٌ تُحَمْلِقُ فِي وَجْهِه، مِنْ الخُبْثِ تَزْهَرُ(195) أَوْ تأتَكِلْ!!
257 ـ [أَجَلْ بِعْتُهَا! بِعْتُهَا بِعْتُهَا!.. بَقَاءٌ قَلِيلٌ وَدُنْيَا دُوَلْ!]
258 ـ وَألْقَى الغَنىِ لِلثَّرى! وَانَتَحَى(196) وَنفَّض كَفَيْهِ: [حَسْبي! أَجَلْ]
259 ـ وَألْقَى إلَى غَالِيَاتَ الثِّيَابِ وَالبَزِّ نَظْرَةَ لاَ مُحْتَفلْ!
260 ـ وَوَلى كَئيبًا ذَلِيلَ الخُطَا، بَعيدَ الأَنَاةِ، خَفَّيِ الغُلَلْ(197)!
261 ـ وَأَوْغل فِي مُضْمرَاتِ(198) الغُيُوبِ يَطْوِي البَلاَبلَ طَيَّ السِّجِلّْ
262 ـ أرَادَ لِيَنْسَى وَبَيْنَ الضُّلوُعِ نَوَافِذ مِنْ ذِكَرٍ تَنْتَضِلْ
663 ـ فَأَحْيَتْ صَبَابتَهُ، وَالجِرَاحُ دِمَاءٌ مُفَزَّعَةٌ لَمْ تَسِلْ
264 ـ تُرِيهِ الرُّؤَى وَهْوَ حَيُّ النَّهارِ، وَتسْري بِهِ وَهْوَ لَمْ يَنْتَقِلْ
266 ـ وَيَبْسُطُ كَفَّيه مُسْتَغْرِقًا، فَتَحْسَبُهُ قَارِئًا قَدْ ذَهِلْ
267 ـ يَرَى نِعْمَة لَبِسَتْ نِقْمةً، وَنُورًا تَدَجَّى(199)، وَسِحْرا بَطَلْ
268 ـ وَآيَتَهُ(200) عَاثَ فِيهَا الشُّحُوبُ فَأنَكَرَ مِنْ لَوْنِها مَا نَصَلْ
269 ـ وَأسَرارَهَا(201) فَضَّهَا طَائف لَهُ سَطْوَة وأَذى حَيْثُ حَلْ
270 ـ وَسَحْقَ(202) غِشَاءِ عَلَى أَعْظُمُُ، تَهَّتَك مثْلَ الأدِيم النَّغِلْ
271 ـ وَمَستْ أَنامِلَهُ رَجْفَةٌ، تَسَاقَطَ عَنَها سَنَاهَا(203) وَزَل
272 ـ وَأَفْضَى بَنظْرَتِهِ نَافِذًا إلى غَيْبِ مَاضٍ بَهَيمِ(204) السُبُل
273 ـ تَلاَوَذُ(205) أَشباحُهُ، كَالذَّليلِ، بِلُغْزِ نَخِيلٍ، وَدَاجِي دَغَلْ
274 ـ وَأَسْوِدَةً خَطِفَتْ فِي الظلاَم هَارِبة مِنْ صَيُودٍ خَتَلْ
275 ـ وَطْيرًا مُرَوَّعَةً أَجْفَلَت، وَآمِنَ طَيْرٍ وَدِيعٍ هَدَلْ(206)
276 ـ وَشقَّت لَهُ السُّدَفَ(207) الغَاشِيَاتِ حَسْنَاء ضالٍ عَلَيهْا الحُلَلْ
277 ـ أَضَاءَ الظَلاَمُ لَهَا بَغْتَةً، وَقَوَّضَ خَيْمتَهُ وَاُرْتَحَل
278 ـ أَطَلَّتْ لَهُ مِنْ خِلاَل الغُصُونِ عَذْرَاء مَكْنُونَة لَمْ تُنَلْ
279 ـ «رَأى غَادَةً نُشّئَتْ فِي الظِّلاَلِ، ظِلاَل النَّعِيم»، عَلَيْهَا الكللْ(208)
280 ـ عَروسٌ تَمَايَلُ مُخْتَالَةً، تُمِيتُ بدَلّ، وَتُحْيِي بِدَلَ
281 ـ وَنَادَتْه، فَاَرَتـَدَّ مُسْتَوفِزًا(209) بَجُرْحٍ تَلَظى وَلمْ يَنْدمِلْ:
282 ـ أفِق! قَدْ أَفَاقَ بِها العَاشِقُون قَبْلَكَ، بَعْدَ أَسىً قَدْ قَتَلْ!
283 ـ أَفِقْ! يَا خَلِيلِي! أفِق! لاَ تَكُنْ حَلِيف الهُمُومِ، صَرَيع العِلَلْ
284 ـ فَهَذَا الزَّمَانُ، وَهَذِي الحيَاةُ، عَلّمْتِِنيها قَدِيمًا: دُوَلْ!!
285 ـ أَفِقْ! لاَ فَقَدْتُكَ! مَاذَا دَهَاكَ؟! تَمَّتعْ! تَمَتَّع! بِهَا! لاَ تَبلْ!
286 ـ بِصُنْع يديْك تَرَاني لَدَيْكَ، فِي قَد أخْتِي! وَنِعْمَ البَدَلْ!
287 ـ صَدَقْتِ! صَدَقْتِ!. وَأَيْنَ الشبَابُ؟ وَأَيْنَ الوَلْوعُ؟ وَأَيْنَ الأَمَلْ
288 ـ صَدَقْتِ صَدَقْتِ!!.. نَعْمَ قَدْ صَدَقْتِ! وَسِر يَدَيْك كَأنْ لَمْ يَزَلْ
289 ـ حَبَاكَ بِهِ فَاطِر النَيِّراتِ، وَبَارِي النَّبَاتِ، وَمَرْسِي الجَبلْ
290 ـ فَقُمْ! وَاسْتَهِلَّ(210)   وَسَبِّحْ لَهُ! وَلبّ لِرَبٍ تَعالىَ وَجَلّْ


.... وَأستغْفِر اللَّه، فإلا تكنْ رَضيتَ فقد أَمْلَلْتك، وَإذَا أنا قد أسأتُ من حيثُ أردْتُ الإحسان.. ولكنَّكَ بعثتَ كَوامِنَ نفسِي مُنْذ رأيتُك، فتوَسَّمْتُ وَجْهك، وعرفتُ فيه شيئًا أخطأتُه في وُجوه كثير من أهلِ زَماننا، فأحببتُ أن أعِظك وَأعظَ نفسي بِنْعمة اللَّه عَلَى عباده، إذ جَعَل بعضَهم لبعضٍ قُدوة ًوَعِبْرَةً، وَآتاهُم من مكنونِ عِلْمه مالا يغُفلُ عَنْه إلاّ هالكٌ، ولا يُضَّيعه إلاّ مُسْتَهينٌ لا يبالي. وقد بلّغنَا رسولُ اللَّه عن ربهِّ بلاغًا يُضيء لكَل حَيِّّ نَهْجَ حياتِه، ويُمْسِكُ عليه هَدْي فِطْرته، إذ قال: «إنّ اللَّه يُحِبُّ إذَا عَمِل أَحَدُكُم عملاً أن يُتْقِنَه» وقال: «إنّ اللَّه كتَبَ الإحْسانَ على كُلِّ شيء، فإذَا قَتَلْتم فأحسِنُوا القِتلة، وإذا ذَبَحْتُم فأَحْسِنُوا الذِّبْحة، وَليُحدَّ أحدُكُمْ شَفْرتَه، ولْيُرِحْ ذَبِيحتَه» فَانْظُر إلى أين كتب اللَّه عَلَينا أن نبلُغَ في إتقان ما نَصْنع، وإحسانِ ما نَعْمَل!
اللهُم إنَّا نسألُك الثباتَ في الأمر، والعزيمةَ على الرُّشْد، والإتقَان في العَمَل، وَالإحسانَ فيما نأتي وما نَذر. وَنسْأَلُكَ منْ خير ما تَعْلم، ونعوذُ بك من شَرّ ما تَعْلم. وَنسألُك قَلْبا سَلِيمَا، ولسانًا صادقًا، وعملاً صالحًا، وسَداداً في الخير. والسلامُ على مِنْ اتَّبَع الهُدَى.

من أخيك..
محمود محمد شاكر
القاهرة: 17 ربيع الآخر سنة 1371هـ
15 يناير سنة 1952م
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

حلم مزعج 
قالت : غفوتُ هنيهة في حضن ليلٍ مُعتمِ
فرأيتُ في فمي يداً سرقت طعامي من فمي
ولهذه اليد ألفُ ظُفرٍ مثل ظُفر الضّيغم
نهشتْ بها لحمي وعظمي نهش جبّارٍ عَمِ
ولها فمٌ يسعُ الورى طُرّاً به شربت دمي
وظننتُ أنّ مدينتي بدأت مراسمَ مأتمي
فإذا بها تلقى معي نفس المصير المؤلمِ
فصرختُ أيّتها اليدُ اجتنبي سياطَ تظلُّمي
فرمتْ إليّ بعظمةٍ في خفيةٍ وتكتّم
فقبلتُ عظمتها ولم أحفل بخسّةِ مغنمي
مهما فعلتُ فما لمثلي غيرُها من مطعم
حتى هممتُ بأخذها فإذا بها من أعظُمي
قل لي أفي تأويلها بشرى بخيرٍ مُقدِم ؟
أم أنّها نقمٌ ستولدُ في طريقي المظلمِ ؟
فأجبتها : لا شيئ في رؤياكِ كي تستفهمي ؟
رؤياكِ صورةُ حالنا المألوفِ دون تبرُّمِ 
ونُقبّلُ الكفَّ التي نبتتْ بمعصمِ مُجرمِ
وتمُصُّ مصَّ الأفعوانِ دمَ الفقير المُعدمِ
وعلى جماجمنا يكونُ صعودها للأنجُمِ
فمضتْ وأعينُها تقول بلهجةِ المتهكّمِ 
إن كان ذاحقّاً فأنتم في عدادِ النُّوَّمِ عاطف عكاشة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله في الإخوة المباركين جميعًا "الأنصاري، الواحدي، صالح، عبدالقادر، الشهري، العاصمي" إضاءتهم الموضوع بمشاركاتهم اللطيفة النافعة .. ونأمل منهم المزيد

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال الأحيمر السعدي:
*عَوى الذِئبُ فَاِستَأنَستُ بِالذِئبِ إِذ عَوى    وَصَوَّتَ إِنسانٌ فَكِدتُ أَطيرُ
يَـرى اللهُ إِنّي لِلأَنيـسِ لَكـارِهٌ    وَتُبغِضُهُـم لي مُقلَـةٌ وَضَمـيرُ
فَلِلَّيـلِ إِن واراني اللَيـلُ حكمُهُ    وَلِلشَمسِ إِن غابَت عَلَيَّ نُـذورُ
وَإِنّي لَأستَحيـي مِـنَ اللهِ أَن أُرى    أُجَرِّرُ حَبـلاً لَيسَ فيـهِ بَعيرُ
وَأَن أَسأَلَ المَـرءَ اللَئيـمَ بَعيرَهُ    وَبَعـرانُ رَبّي في البِـلادِ كَثيرُ
لَئِن طالَ لَيلـي بِالعِـراقِ لَرُبَّما    أَتى لِيَ لَيـلٌ بِالشَـآمِ قَصيرُ*

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحسنت في نسبة الأبيات للأحيمر ، فبعضهم ينسبه للمجنون ، ولكن نسبته للأحيمر أصح ، وهو شاعر فصيح محتجّ بشعره ، له قصائد في الحماستين الكبرى والصغرى ، وفي نوادر أبي زيد إذ لم تخنّي الذاكرة .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك، ونفع بك .. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن شعر الأحيمر السَّعدي:

أَرَانِى وذِئْبَ القَفْرِ إِلْفَيْنِ بَعْدَما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بَدَأنا كِلاَنا يَشْمَئِزُّ ويُذْعَرُ
تَأَلَّفَني لَمَّا دَنَـا وأَلِفْتُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأَمْكَنَنى للرَّمْـىِ لَوْ كُنْتُ أَغْدِرُ
ولكِنَّني لم يَأْتَمِنِّي صاحِبٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيَرْتـابَ بي ما دام لا يَتَغَيَّرُ !

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

* يقول الأخطل الصغير:

شكت فقرها فبكت لؤلؤا    تساقط من جفنها وانتشر
فقلت وعيني على دمعها    أفقر وعندك هذي الدرر*

----------


## صالح غيث

أخذه من قول الوأواء الدمشقي (وقد سُبِقَ ) :
قالتْ وَقَـدْ فَتَكَتْ فينَا لَـوَاحِظُهَا """ كَمْ ذَا أَمَا لِقَتِيْلِ اللّحْظِ منْ قَوَدِ
وأَمطَرَتْ لُؤْلُؤاً مِنْ نَرْجسٍ وسَقَتْ """ وَرْدَاً وعَضَّتْ على العُنَّابِ بِالبَرَدِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك، لستُ ناقدًا .. ولكن لم يظهر لي سرقة هذا المعنى من الوأواء، إذ غاية ما يربط بينهما تشبيه الدمع باللُّؤلؤ، وبس، وهذا القدر لا يرتقي كونه أخذًا. والله أعلم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلى ذكر اللُّؤلؤ فقد تذكَّرتُ أبيات البارودي الرَّائعة في الحكمة، وأكثر ديوانه حكمة:

*أَمطِري لُؤلُؤاً جِبالَ سَرَنديـ         ـبَ وَفيضي آبارُ تَكرورَ تِبْرا
أَنا إِن عِشتُ لَستُ أَعدَمُ قوتاً         وَإِذا مُتُّ لَستُ أَعدَمُ قَبْرا
هِمَّتي هِمَّةُ المُلـوكِ وَنَفسي         نَفسُ حُرٍّ تَرى المَذَلَّةَ كُفْـرا
وَإِذا ما قَنِعـتُ بِالقوتِ عُمري         فَلِماذا أَزورُ زَيداً وَعَمْرا*

----------


## صالح غيث

حسن الاعتذار
قال جرير الخطفي :
بسيفِ أبي رغوانَ سيـفِ مجاشعٍ ،،، ضَرَبْتَ ولمْ تَضْرِبْ بسيف ابن ظالمِ
ضَرَبْتَ بهِ عِنْدَ الإمامِ فَأَرْعَشَتْ ،،، يَدَاكَ وقالـوا مُحدثٌ غـيرُ صَارِمِ
وقصة البيتين هي أنه جيء بأسير رومي في مجلس الخليفة سليمان بن عبد الملك ، فأمَرَ الفرزدقَ - وكان من بين الحاضرين - أن يضرب عنقه ، وَأُحْضِرَ السيف والنطع ، فامتنع الفرزدق أن يضربه إلا بسيفِ جدهِ مجاشعٍ ، فلمّا ضربه لم يعمل شيئاً ، وضحك من كان في المجلس فقال جرير يعيِّره ....البيتين
فرد الفرزدق عليه بقصيدة منها قوله :
ولا نقتُل الأسرى ولكنْ نفُكُهُم ،،، إذ أثقلَ الأعناقَ حمـلُ الغارمِ
فهلْ ضربةُ الرُّوميِّ جاعِلةٌ لكمْ ،،، أباً عن كُلَيْبٍ أو أخاً مثلَ دارمِ 
( أرجو التصحيح إذا وقع خطأ فهي من حفظي )

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.



> أخذه من قول الوأواء الدمشقي (وقد سُبِقَ ) :
> قالتْ وَقَـدْ فَتَكَتْ فينَا لَـوَاحِظُهَا """ كَمْ ذَا أَمَا لِقَتِيْلِ اللّحْظِ منْ قَوَدِ
> وأَمطَرَتْ لُؤْلُؤاً مِنْ نَرْجسٍ وسَقَتْ """ وَرْدَاً وعَضَّتْ على العُنَّابِ بِالبَرَدِ


وورد الشطر الثاني من البيت الأول بهذا اللفظ:
ما إن أرى لقتيلِ اللَّحظِ من قودِ
وما أوردتَه أكثر انسجاماً مع السياق.
ولست أدري لماذا كلما قرأت هذا البيت، بدا لي أنّ صوابه أن يقال "وقد فتكت فيها لواحظنا"؟! ولست أدري لماذا يظل يقيني أنّ صوابه كذلك؟!
ولعل الوأواء الدمشقي نظر في بيتيه هذين إلى قول أبي نواس:
يا قمراً أبْصَرْتُ في مأتمٍ - - - - يَندب شجواً بين أتْرابِ
يَبكي فيُذري الدُّرَّ مِن نرجسٍ - - - - ويلطم الوَرْدَ بِعُنَّابِ
وإذا كان الوأواء قد فعلها حقا، فلا جناح عليه، وإنما سرق كما سرق أخ له من قبل.. فقد نظر قبله أبو نواس إلى قول بشار:
مَن راقَب الناسَ لم يَظفَرْ بِحاجَته ---- وفاز بالطيِّبات الفاتِكُ اللهِجُ
فاختصره بلفظ أرق في وزن أخف، وقال:
مَن راقَبَ الناسَ ماتَ غَمّاً ---- وفاز باللذَّةِ الجَسورُ
فمحا بيت بشّار، وخلَّد بيته!
ودار الزمان دورته، وابتلي أبو نواس بمن أتى إلى بيته وزاد فيه، فخرج بخمس تشبيهات أدهشت النقاد، حتى قيل: لن يزيد عليها أحد! فالأول سطا مختزلا، والثاني سطا مطوِّلا؛ لكن كلاهما كان مبدِعاً مذهلا...
والوأواء لم يكن في "نظره" إلى شعر غيره بسيطا، بل كان يقوم في صنعته بتركيبات كيماوية، لا ينتبه إليها إلا مَن أكثر التردد على "سوق العطّارين"... فقوله: "وعضَّت على العُنَّابِ بالبَرَدِ" - وهو المعنى الخامس الذي أضافه إلى بيت أبي نواس- إنما سلخه سلخاً من قول ديك الجن الحمصي:
وحاذَرَتْ أَعْيُنَ الواشِينَ وانصرفَتْ - - - - تعضُّ مِنْ غَيْظها العُنَّابَ بالبَرَدِ
وللمتنبي معنى قريب من معاني الوأواء، وذلك في قوله:
تَرْنُو إليَّ بِعَيْنِ الظبْيِ مُجْهِشَةً - - - - وتَمْسَحُ الطَّلَّ فوق الوَرْدِ بالعَنَمِ
ولعل الوأواء "رنا" إليه، لكن بعين ليست بعين ظبي!
أمّا الأخطل الصغير، فلعله نظر إلى بيتي الوأواء.. ولعله كان "كيماويا" أيضا.. ومن الوارد أنه قرأ قول ابن المعتز:
ولَطْمَة خَدٍّ تجعل الوَرْدَ خُرَّما ... وتَنْثُر دمعاً لا يباع بأثمانِ
فأضافه إلى بيتي الوأواء، ثم حرَّك قارورته السحرية، فاستخلص منها بيتيه البديعين؛ وهما من السهل الممتنع...
والمتأمل لشعر الوأواء، يستنتج أنه كان شديد النظر إلى قصائد ابن المعتز، وأنه "عضَّ على بعض معانيها "بالبَرَدِ"، فاستخرج منها من المعاني ما أنقذه من "سوق البطيخ" بدمشق... 
وظني أن السطو لم يكن ديدن فحول الشعراء، فللذاكرة مسارات غريبة عجيبة؛ وأعجز الناس عن سبر أغوارها صاحبها ومغذِّيها!
وبما أنّ الحديث جرَّنا إلى العيون ودموعها، أضيف هذه الأبيات التي قالها بعصهم، وتُنسَب إلى السري الرَّفَّاء:
*بِنَفْسيَ مَن رَدَّ التحيَّة ضاحكاً - - - - فجَدَّدَ بَعدَ اليأسِ في الوصل مطمعي
إذا ما بدا، أبدى الغرامُ سرائري - - - - وأَظْهَرَ لِلعُذَّال ما بَين أضلُعي
وحالت دموعُ العينِ بيني وبينه - - - - كأنَّ دموع العينِ تعشقه معي!*
والبيت الأخير طريف المعنى، يذكِّرنا برسول المتنبي؛ عفا الله عنّا وعنه...

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
> البيتان لأبي صخر الهذلي. والمحفوظ:
> أَمَا والذي أبْكَى وأَضْحَكَ والذي --- أمات وأحيا والذي أَمْرُه الأمْرُ
> لقد تركَتْنِي أَحْسدُ الوَحْشَ أنْ أرى --- أَلِيفَيْنِ منها لا يرُوعُهما الذُّعْرُ


جزاك الله خيرا وما كتبته من جود الذاكرة مع بعد العهد. قال محقق الكتاب (الدكتور على المفضل ، ط. دار الفكر) : "وفي الشعراء ص567 أنها كانت مما ينحل لقيس المجنون" وأشار أن في بعض النسخ : أغبط الوحش ، وفي البعض الآخر : لا يروعهما الذعر ، وأثبتَ ما ذكرتُ.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

ومن الشمقمقية  [1]، وهي من أشهر الأراجيز وأفصحها مع تأخرها في الزمن ، يصف سير الإبل في تصوير جميل :

ولَـمْ تَــزَلْ تَـقْـطَـعُ جِـلْبـابَ الـدُّجَـى = =  بِـجَـلَـمِ اليد وسَيـفِ الـعُـنُـقِ
فمَـا اسْتَـرَاحَـتْ مِــنْ عُـبُـورِ جَعْـفَـر  = = ٍومِـنْ صُــعُــودٍ بِـصَـعِـيـدٍ زَلَـــقِ
إلاَّ وفِــي خَضْـخَـاضِ دَمْــعِ عَيْـنِـهـا = =  خَـاضَـتْ وغَـابَــتْ بِـسَـرابٍ مُـطْـبِـقِ
كَـأَنَّـمَـا رَقْــرَاقُــهُ بَــحْـرٌ طَـمَـا = = والـنُّـوقُ أمْــواجٌ عَـلَـيْـهِ تَـرْتَـقِــي
وكُـــلُّ هَــوْدَجٍ عَــلـى أقْـتـابِـهـا = = مِــثْـلُ سَـفـينٍ مــاخِــرٍ أوْ زَوْرَقِ
مَـرَّتْ بِهـا هُـوْجُ الرِّيـاحِ فَهْـيَ فِــي = =  تَــفَــرُّقٍ حِـيـنـاً وحِـيـنـاً تَـلْـَتـقِـي
وَكَـمْ بِسَـوْطِ البَـغْـيِ سُـقْـتَ سُوقَـهَـا = =    سَــوْقَ المُـعَـنِّـفِ الـذي لَــمْ يَـتّـقِ
حَتَّـى غَـدَتْ خُوصـاً عِجـافـاً ضُـمَّـرا  = =  ًأَعْـنَـاقُـهَ  ـا تَـشْـكُـو طَـويـلَ الـعَـنَـقِ

...ما أجمل وأبلغ هذه الأوصاف. = = = = = = = = = = = 
[1] لا يكاد يوجد من له اهتمام بالأدب والعلم في موريتانيا ، بل حتى بعض العوام ، إلا ويحفظها كاملة أو بعضها.

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> جزاك الله خيرا وما كتبته من جود الذاكرة مع بعد العهد. قال محقق الكتاب (الدكتور على المفضل ، ط. دار الفكر) : "وفي الشعراء ص567 أنها كانت مما ينحل لقيس المجنون" وأشار أن في بعض النسخ : أغبط الوحش ، وفي البعض الآخر : لا يروعهما الذعر ، وأثبتَ ما ذكرتُ.


الفاضل الشهري: جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك.
والمثبت في شرح الحماسة، لا هو ما ذكرتُ ولا الذي ذكرتَ؛ بل جاء فيها:
أمَا والذي أبكى وأضحَكَ والذي ---- أمات وأحيا والذي أمْرُه الأمْرُ
لقد تركَتْني أحسد الوحشَ أنْ أرى ---- ألِيفَيْن منها لا يَروعُهما الزَّجْرُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه
الأَزْدُ سَيْفِي عَلَى الأَعْدَاءِ كُلِّهِمُ
وَسَيْفُ أَحْمَدَ مَنْ دَانَتْ لَهُ العَرَبُ
قَوْمٌ إذا فاجأوا أَبْلَوا وإن غُلِبُوا
لا يحجمون ولا يدرون ما الهربُ
قوم لبوسهم في كل معترك
بيضٌ رقاقٌ وداوُدية ٌ سُلَبُ
البيضُ فوق رؤوس تحتها اليلبُ
و في الأنامل سمر الخطَّ والقضب
وأَيُّ يَوْمٍ مِنَ الأَيَّامِ لَيْسَ لَهُم
فيهِ مِنَ الفِعْلِ ما مِنْ دُونِهِ العَجَبُ
الأَزْدُ أزيَدُ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى قَدَمٍ
فضلاً وأعلاهم قدراً إذا ركبوا
يَا مَعْشَر الأَزْدِ أَنْتُمْ مَعْشَرٌ أُنُفٌ
لا يضعفون إذا ما اشتدت الحقب
وفيتم ووفاء العهد شيمتكم
وَلَمْ يُخالِطْ قديما صِدْقَكُمْ كَذِبُ
إذا غَضِبْتُمُ يَهَابُ الخَلْقُ سَطْوَتَكُم
و قد يهون عليكم منهم الغضب
يا مَعْشَر الأزْدِ إِنِّي مِنْ جَمِيْعِكُمُ
راضٍ وأنتم رؤوس الأمر لا الذنب
لَنْ يَيْأَسَ الأَزْدُ مِنْ رُوْحٍ وَمَغْفِرَة ٍ
وَاللُه يَكْلأُهُم مِنْ حَيْثُ ما ذَهَبُوا
طِبْتُم حَدِيثا كما قَدْ طابَ أَوَّلُكُمْ
والشَّوْكُ لا يُجْتَنَى مِنْ فَرْعِهِ العِنَبُ
و الأزد جرثومة إن سوبقوا سبقوا
أو فوخروا فخروا أو غولبوا غلبوا
أَو كُوثروا كَثروا أو صُوبرُوا صبروا
أو سُوهِموا سَهَموا أو سُولِبوا سَلَبوا
صفوا فأصفاهم الباري ولا يته
فلم يشب صفوهم لهو ولا لعب
من حسن أخلاقهم طابت مجالسهم
لا الجَهْلُ يَعْرُوْهُمْ فيها ولا الصَّخَبُ
الغَيْثُ ما رُوِّضُوا مِنْ دُوْنِ نائِلِهِمْ
و الأسد ترهبهم يوماً إذا غضبوا
أندى الأنام أكفّاً حين تسألهم
وَأَرْبَطُ النَّاسِ جَأْشا إنْ هُمُ نُدِبوا
فَاللُه يَجْزِيْهِمُ عَمَّا أَتَوا وَحَبَوا
بِهِ الرَّسولَ وَمَا مِنْ صَالِحٍ كَسَبُوا

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يجب  الحذر من التعامل مع الشعر المنسوب لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، فكثير منه منحول وملفّق ، ويعرفه النقاد وأصحاب العلم بالشعر ومن له خبرة بمذاهب الشعر القديم .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
> الفاضل الشهري: جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك.
> والمثبت في شرح الحماسة، لا هو ما ذكرتُ ولا الذي ذكرتَ؛ بل جاء فيها:
> أمَا والذي أبكى وأضحَكَ والذي ---- أمات وأحيا والذي أمْرُه الأمْرُ
> لقد تركَتْني أحسد الوحشَ أنْ أرى ---- ألِيفَيْن منها لا يَروعُهما الزَّجْرُ


أحسن الله إليك. قصدت بالمثبت قوله "يروعهما الزجر" . وأما الباقي فقد ذكرت أنه من إملاء الذاكرة مع طول العهد.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
وَاليَأسُ إِحدى الراحَتَينِ وَلَن تَرى    تَعَباً كَظَنِّ الخائِبِ المَكدودِ!

*

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*قال أعرابي في امرأته:

لها جسم برغوث وساقا بعوضة      وجه كوجه القرد بل هو أقبحُ
وتفتح – لا كانت – فما لو رأيته    تـوهـمته بابا من النار يفتحُ
إذا عاين الشيطان صورة وجهها     تعوذ منها حين يمسي ويصبحُ
لها منظر كالنار تحسـب أنهـا   إذا ضحكت في أوجه الناس تلفحُ*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الله المستعان.. الهجاء باب واسعٌ، ولولا .. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يقول أبونواس:
رَأَيتُ الفَضلَ مُكتَئباً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُناغي الخُبزَ وَالسَمَكا
فَقَطَّـبَ حينَ أَبصَرَني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَنَكَّسَ رَأسَهُ وَبَكى
فَلَمّا أَن حَلَفـتُ لَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِأَنّي صائِمٌ ضَحِـكا

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

* آسف .. لعلي لم احسن الاختيار وان كان القصد حسنا 
 هدية بسيطة لعلها تشفع لما تقدم
يقول الاديب الكبير محمد صادق الرافعي كما في "اوراق الورد"
قال القمر
ياليل : هيجت أشواقا أداريها .....فسل بها البدر :إن البدر يدريها
رأى حقيقة هذا الحس غامضة ....فجاء يظهرها للناس تشبيها
في صورة من جمال البدر ننظرها...وننظر البدر يبدو صورة فيها

*************
يأتي بملء سماء من محاسنه....لمهجتي وأراه ليس يكفيها
وراحة الخلد تأتي في أشعته ..... تبغي على الأرض من في الأرض يبغيها
وكم رسائل تلقيها السماء بها .....للعاشقين فيأتيهم ويلقيها
*************
يقول للعاشق المهجور مبتسما :......خذني خيالا أتى ممن تسميها
وللذي أبعدته في مطارحها ......يد النوى ، أنا من عينيم أدنيه
وللذي مضه يس الهوى فسلا:......أنظر إلى ولا تترك تمنيها
*********
أما أنا فأتاني البدر مزدهيا .....وقال جئت بمعنى من معانيها
فقلت : من خدها ، أم من لواحظها .....أم من تدللها أم من تأبيها
أم من معاطفها أم من عواطفها..........أم من مراشفها ام من مجانيها
أم من تفترها ، أم من تكسرها .......أم من تلفتها أم من تثنيها!؟
كن مثلها لي .جذبا في دمي وهوى ...أو كن دلالا وكن سحرا وكن تيها
فقال وهو حزين : ما استطعت سوى ........أني خطفت ابتساما لاح من فيها*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك يا أخانا الكريم، بل أسعدتني مشاركتك، وأردُّت بتعقيبي السابق مداعبتك حسبُ.

----------


## الحُميدي

بارك الله فيكم ..،ولي عودة إن شاء الله ..،مع نوادر وطرف الشعر الأندلسي ..،

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نحن بانتظارك يا أخانا الكريم..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال لبيد بن ربيعة:*طرب الفؤاد وليته لم يطربِ     وعناه ذِكْرى خُلَّة لم تصقبِ
سفهاً، ولو أني أطعت عواذلي     فيما يشرْنَ به بسفح المذنبِ
لزجرت قلباً لا يريع لزاجر     إن الغَويَّ إذا نُهِيْ لم يعتبِ
فتعزَّ عن هذا، وقُلْ في غيره     واذكر شمائل من أخيك المنجبِ
يا أربد الخير الكريم جدوده     أفردَّتني أمشي بقرنٍ أعضبِ
إنَّ الرزيَّة لا رزيَّة مثلها     فقدان كل أخٍ كضوء الكوكبِ
ذهب الذين يُعاش في أكنافهم     وبقيت في خلفٍ كجِلد الأجربِ
يتأكَّلون مغالةً وخيانةً     ويُعاب قائلهم وإن لم يشغبِ
ولقد أراني تارة من جعفر     في مثل غيث الوابل المتحلَّبِ
من كلِّ كهلٍ كالسنان وسيِّد     صعب المقادة كالفنيق المصعبِ
من معشر سنَّت لهم آباؤهم     والعِزُّ قد يأتي بغير تطلُّبِ
فبرى عظامي بعد لحمي فقدهم     والدهر إن عاتبت ليس بمعتبِ!

*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال لبيد بن ربيعة:
*فَلا جَزِعٌ إِن فَرَّقَ الدَهرُ بَينَنا     وَكُلُّ فَتىً يَوماً بِهِ الدَهرُ فاجِعُ
فَلا أَنا يَأتيني طَريفٌ بِفَرحَةٍ     وَلا أَنا مِمّا أَحدَثَ الدَهرُ جازِعُ
وما المَرْءُ إلاَّ كالشِّهابِ وضَوْئِهِ     يَحُورُ رَماداً بَعْدَ إِذْ هو ساطِعُ!
وما النَّاسُ إلاّ كالدِّيارِ وأَهْلِها     بها يومَ حَلُّوها وغَدْواً بَلاقِعُ
أُخَبِّرُ أَخبارَ القُرونِ الَّتي مَضَت     أَدِبُّ كَأَنّي كُلَّما قُمتُ راكِعُ
فأَصْبَحْتُ مِثْلَ السَّيْفِ أَخْلَقَ جَفْنَهُ      تَقادُمُ عَهْدِ القَيْنِ، والنَّصْلُ قاطِعُ
وقَد كنتُ في أَكْنافِ دارِ مَضَنَّةٍ     فَفارَقَنِي جارٌ بأَرْبَدَ فاجِعُ
فلا تَبْعَدَنْ، إنَّ المَنِيَّةَ مَوْعِدٌ     عَلَيْنا، فَدانٍ للطُّلُوعِ وطالِعُ
أَتَجْزَعُ مِمّا أَحْدَثَ الدِّهْرُ بَيْنَنا     وأَيُّ كَرِيمٍ لم تُصِبْهُ القَوارِعُ ؟!
تُبَكّي عَلى إِثرِ الشَبابِ الَّذي مَضى     أَلا إِنَّ أَخدانَ الشَبابِ الرَعارِعُ


*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال السَمَوْأل بن عادياء (1):إِذا المَرْءُ لَمْ يَدْنَسْ مِن اللُّؤْمِ عِرْضَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكُلُّ رِداءٍ يَرْتَدِيهِ جَمِيلُ
وإِنْ هُو لَمْ يَحْمِلْ على النَّفْسِ ضَيْمَها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَلَيْسَ إلى حُسْنِ الثَّناءِ سبيلُ
وقائِلَةٍ: ما بالُ أُسْرَةِ عادِيا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَبارَى، وفِيهمْ قِلَّةٌ وخُمُولُ
تُعَيِّـرُنا أَنَّا قَلِيلٌ عَدِيدُنا!   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقلتُ لها: (إِنَّ الكِـرَامَ قَلِيلُ)!
وما ضَـرَّنا أَنَّا قَلِيلٌ وجَارُنا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَزِيزٌ، وجارُ الأَكْثَرِينَ ذَلِيلُ!
وما قَلَّ مَنْ كانَتْ بَقاياهُ مثْلَنا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شَبابٌ تَسامَى لِلْعُلا وَكُهُولُ
لَنا جَبَلٌ يَحْتَلُّه مَنْ نُجِيره   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُنِيفٌ، يَردُّ الطَّرْفَ وهْوَ كَلِيلُ
رَسَا أَصْلُه تَحْتَ الثَّرَى، وسَما بِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِلى النَّجْمِ فَرْعٌ لا يُنال طَويل
هو الأَبْلَقُ الفَرْدُ الذي سارَ ذِكْرُهُ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَعِزُّ على مَنْ رَامهُ فيَطُولُ
وإِنَّا لَقَوْمٌ ما نَرَى القَتْلَ سُبَّةً   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِذا ما رَأَتْهُ عامِرٌ وَسُلُولُ
يُقَرِّبُ حُبُّ المَوْتِ آجالنَا لَنا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتَكْرَهُهُ آجالُهُمْ فتَطُولُ
وما ماتَ مِنَّا سَيِّدٌ حَتْفَ أَنْفِهِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا طُلَّ مِنَّا حَيْثُ كانَ قَتِيلُ
تَسِيل على حَدِّ الظُّباتِ نُفُوسنا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَيْسَتْ على غَيْرِ الظُّباتِ تَسِيلُ
صَفَوْنا فَلَمْ نَكْدَرْ، وأَخْلَصَ سِرَّنا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِناثٌ أَطابَتْ حَمْلَنا وفُحُولُ
عَلَوْنا إِلى خَيْرِ الظُّهُورِ، وحَطَّنا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِوَقْتٍ إِلى خَيْرِ البُطُونِ نُزُولُ
فنَحْنُ كماءِ المُزْنِ، ما فِي نِصابِنا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كهَامٌ، ولا فِينا يُعَدُّ بَخِيلُ
ونُنْكِرُ إِنْ شِينَا على النَّاسِ قَوْلَهُمْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يُنْكِرُونَ القَوْلَ حِينَ نَقُولُ
إِذا سَيِّدٌ مِنَّا خَلا قامَ سَيِّدٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَؤُولٌ لِما قال الكِرامُ فَعُولُ
وما أُخْمِدَتْ نارٌ لنَا دُونَ طارِقٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا ذَمَّنا في النَّازِلِينَ نَزِيلُ
وَأيَّامُنا مَشْهُورَةٌ في عَدُوِّنا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَها غُرَرٌ مَعْلُومَةٌ وحُجُولُ
وأَسْيافُنا في كُلِّ شَرْقٍ ومَغْرِبٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِها مِن قِراعِ الدَّارِعينَ فُلُولُ
مُعَوَّدَةً أَلاَّ تُسَلَّ نِصالُها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فتُغْمَدَ حتَّى يُسْتَباحَ قَبِيلُ
سَلِي، إِنْ جَهِلْت، النَّاسَ عَنَّا وعَنْهُمُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلَيْسَ سَواءً عالِمٌ وجَهُولُ
فإِنَّ بَنِي الدَّيّان قُطْبٌ لقَوْمِهِمْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَدُورُ رحَاهُمْ حَوْلَهُمْ وتَجُولُ

---------------------------
(1): وتُنسب لغيره.

----------


## علي الغامدي

ابن عبد ربه







قصدَ المنونُ لهُ فماتَ فقيدا ,,,,, ومضى على صوفِ الخطوبِ حميدا

بأبي وأمي هالكاً أفردتهُ ,,,,,, قَدْ كَانَ في كُلِّ العُلومِ فَريدا

سودُ المقابر أصبحتْ بيضا بهِ ,,,,,, وَغَدَتْ لَهُ بِيضُ الضَّمائِرِ سُودا

لم نُرْزَهُ لما رُزِينَا وَحْدَهُ ,,,,,, وَإِنْ اسْتَقَلَّ بِهِ المَنُونُ وَحِيدا

لكنْ رُزينا القاسِمَ بن محمدٍ ,,,,, في فضلهِ والأسودَ بنَ يزيدا

وَابْنَ المُبَارَكِ في الرقائِقِ مُخْبِراً ,,,,,, وَابْنَ المُسَيَّبِ في الحديْثِ سَعيدا

والأخفشينِ فصاحة ً وبلاغة ً ,,,,,, والأعشَيينِ رواية ً ونشيدا

كانَ الوصِيَّ إذا أرَدْتُ وَصِيَّة ,,,,,,, والمستفادَ إذا طلبتُ مفيدا

وَلَّى حَفيظاً في الأَذمَّة ِ حَافِظاً ,,,,,, ومضى ودوداً في الوَرى مودودا

ما كانَ مثلي في الرَّزيَّة ِ والداً ,,,,,, ظفرتْ يداه بمثلهِ مولودا

حتَّى إذا بذَّ السوابقَ في العُلا ,,,,,, وَالعِلْمِ ضُمِّنَ شِلْوُهُ مَلْحُودا

يا مَنْ يُفَنِّدُ في البُكاءِ مُوَلَّهاً ,,,,,, ما كانَ يَسْمَعُ في البُكا تَفْنيدا

تأبى القلوبُ المستكينة ُ للأسى ,,,,,, منْ أنْ تكونَ حجارة ً وحديدا

إنَّ الذي بادَ السرورُ بموتهِ,,,,,, ما كانَ حزني بعدهُ لِيَبيدا

الآنَ لمَّا أنْ حويتَ مآثراً ,,,,, أَعْيَتْ عَدُوّاً في الوَرَى وحَسُودَا

ورأيتُ فيكَ منَ الصَّلاحِ شمائلاً,,,,,, ومنَ السَّماحِ دلائِلاً وشُهودا

أَبْكِي عَلَيْكَ إذا الحمامَة ُ طَرَّبَتْ ,,,,,, وَجْهَ الصَّباحِ وَغَرَّدَتْ تَغْريدا

لولا الحياءُ وأنْ أُزَنَّ ببدعة ٍ,,,,,, مِمَّا يُعَدِّدُهُ الوَرَى تَعْديدا

لَجَعَلْتَ يَوْمَكَ في المَنائحِ مَأتَماً ,,,,,, وَجَعَلْتُ يَوْمَكَ في المَوَالِدِ عِيدا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال العباس بن مرداس:
*أَراني كُلَّما قـارَبتُ قَومي     نَأَوا عَنّي وَقَطعُهُـمُ شَـديـدُ
وَإِنّي لا أَزالُ أُريـدُ خَـيراً     وَعِندَ اللهِ مِن نَعَمٍ مَزيـدُ
أَقولُ لَهُم -وَقَد لَهِجوا بِشَتمي-:     تَرَقَّوا يا بَني عَوفٍ وَزيدوا
فَما شَتمي بِنافِـعِ حَيِّ عَوفٍ     وَلا مِثلي بِضائِرِهِ الوَعيـدُ !
فَما أَدري وَما يُدريهِ عَـوفٌ     أَيَنفَعُني الهُبوطُ أَمِ الصُعـودُ؟!*

----------


## الحُميدي

شكر الله لكم ..،

ولعل في هذه المشاركة نفع ..،إن شاء الله ..،

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :

هذه  نتف من أشعار حفاظ الأندلس ، ولم أذكر من الشعر إلا ما يعزى لحافظ من حفاظ الاندلس ومحدثيها الأكابر ،الذين يعدون من اهل العناية بالحديث والرواية ، مع سعة الحفظ وتمام الضبط ، غير ملتزم بالاستيعاب :

فقد أنشد حافظ المغرب الإمام الأشم أبو محمد ابن حزم –رحمه الله – في الزهد :

هل الدهر إلا ماعرفنا و أدرْكنا *** فجـائعُهُ تبقـى ولـــذَّاتُه تفنـى

إذا امكنتْ فيه مسرة ســاعة *** تولت كمر الطرف واستخلفتْ حُزنا

إلى تَبعـــاتٍ في المعـــاد وموقف*** نَوَدُّ لديــه أننا لم نكـن كـنا

حَصَلنا على هــم وإثم وحسرة *** و فـات الذي كنـا نقر به عينـا 

حنينٌ لِما ولَّى وشغلٌ بما أتـى*** وغم لِما يرجى ، فعيشك لا يهنــا

كـأن الذي كنا نُسَرُّ بكونــه ***إذا حققته النفـس ، لفـظ بلا معنى


وأنشد حافظ المغرب –أيضا- أبو عمر ابن عبدالبر القرطبي - رحمه الله-  فقال مفتخرا :

إذا فاخرتَ فافخر بالعلــومِ *** ودع ما كان من عظمٍ رميـــمِ 

فكم أمسيت مُطَّرحًا بجهـــلٍ ***وعلمي حل بي بين النجـــوم

وكائن من وزير سار نحــوي ***فــلازمني ملازمة الغـــريم

وكــم اقبلــت مُتئدا مُهابــا *** فقـام إلي من ملك عظـيم

وركبٌ سار في شرقٍ وغربٍ ***بذكريَ مثـــلَ عرفٍ في نسيم 

صدق رحمات ربي عليه ، انظر (المُغرب في حلى المغرب) لابن سعيد "ج2/329" دار الكتب العلمية.


وقال تلميذهما الحافظ  أبو عبد الله الحُميدي المُيُورقي-رحمه الله-:


الفقه في الدين بالآثار مقترن ***فاشغل زمانك في فقه وفي أثر

فالشغل بالفقه والآثار مرتفع *** بقاصد الله فوق الشمس والقمر 

انظر "الإلماع، ص236" للقاضي عياض .

وقال – رحمه الله – ناصحا :

لقاء الناس ليس يفيد شيئا ***سوى الهذيان من قيل وقال

فأقلل من لقاء الناس إلا***لأخذ العلم إو إصلاح حــال

أنظر (المٌغرب،ج2/381).


وأنشد الحافظ الفقيه الأصولي أبو الوليد الباجي المالكي –رحمه الله - :

إذاكنت أعلم علما يقينــا*** بأن جميع حيــاتي كساعهْ
فلم لا أكون ضنينا بها *** وأجعلها في صلاح وطـــاعهْ


انظر (المُغرب ،ج1/327) لابن سعيد ،وقد أنشده عنه الخطيب البغدادي في (اقتضاء العلم العمل ص104)مكتبة المعارف.


وقد قال –رحمه الله – مُرثيا لابنيه  المتوفيين وهما مغتربين عنه -وهي تنضح بنمير الأسى و الحزن -:

يقِرُّ بعيني ان أزور ثراهمــــا *** وأُلصِـق مكنــون الترائب فــي التُّرْبِ

وأَبكــي وأُبكـي سـاكنيْها لعلني*** سأُنجِد من صَحـب و أُسعد من سُحـب

فما ساعدتْ وُرْقُ الحمام أخا أسى *** ولا روَّحتْ ريحُ الصبا عن أخــي كرب

ولا استعذبتْ عينــاي بعدهما كـرى*** ولا ظمئت نفسـي إلى البارد العذب

أحنُّ ويُثني اليأس نفسي عن الأسى*** كما اضطُرَّ محمولٌ على المركب الصعب

(نفس المرجع)
.........

هذا الجزء الأول ..،

----------


## الحُميدي

نسيت ..، ولم أذكر إلا بعض ما تخيرته من شعر كل حافظ ..،

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك، ونفع بك.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال العباس بن مرداس أيضًا:*إِنّي أَتَتْنِي عَن يَسـارٍ مَقالَةٌ •••  وَجَهلٌ، وَكانَ المَرءُ لَيسَ بِجـاهِلِ
فَإِنَّكَ قَد حاوَلتَ جَهلاً وَفِتنَةً •••  وَإِنَّكَ تَسْعَى إِن سَعيتَ بِخامِلِ
وَكَيفَ أُعادي مَعشَراً يَأدِبونَكُم •••  عَلى الحَقِّ أَن لا يَأشِبُوهُ بِباطِلِ؟
أَبَت كَبِدي -لا أَكذِبَنْكَ- قِتالَهُم •••  وَكَفِّي، وَتأباهُ عَلَيَّ أَنامِليْ!
*

----------


## علي الغامدي

وقال العباس بن مرداس أيضًا:
بذي لجـــب رســـــول الله فيـهـــــم = بالحــق كل هـدى السبيـل هداكــا

إن الإلـه بنــى عليــك مـحبــة = في خلقــــه و محــمـداً سماكــــا

ثم الـذين و فــوا بمــا عاهــدتـــم = جنـد بـعـثـت عليهـم الضحـــاكـا

رجــلاً بـه ذرب الســـلاح كــأنــه = لمـا تـكنـفـــه العـــدو يـراكـا

يغشــى ذوي النسـب القـريـــــــب = و إنما يبغي رضا الرحمن ثم رضاكا

أنبئــك أنـي قـد رأيــت مـكـــره = تــحـــت العــجــاجة يدمغ الإشراكا

طـوراً يعــانق باليــدين و تـــارة = يفـــري الجمــاجــم صـارمـاً فتـاكــا

يغشى به هام الكماة و لــو تــــرى = منــه الـذي عــاينت كــان شفـاكـــا

وبنو سـليــم معـنـقـون أمـامـــه = ضربــاً و طعنـاً فـي العـــدو دراكــا

يمشــون تـحـت لـوائه و كأنهـــم = أســـد العـــريــن أردن ثم عـراكـا

ما يــرتجــون مــن القــريـب قـرابــة = إلا لطـاعة ربهــم و هـواكـــا

هـذي مشــاهـدنا التـي كـانــــت = لنــا معـروفـة و وليـنــا مـولاكــا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
 وقال العبَّاس بن مرداس أيضًا:*
*تَرى الرَجُلَ النَحيفَ فَتَزدَريهِ  •  •  •  وَفي أَثوابِهِ أَسَدٌ مُزيرُ
وَيُعجِبُكَ الطَريرُ فَتَبتَليهِ  •  •  •  فَيُخلِفُ ظّنَّكَ الرَجُلُ الطَريرُ
فَما عِظَمُ الرِجالِ لَهُم بِفَخرٍ  •  •  •  وَلَكِن فَخرُهُم كَرَمٌ وَخَيرُ
بُغاثُ الطَيرِ أَكثَرُها فِراخاً  •  •  •  وَاُمُّ الصَقرِ مِقلاتٌ نَزورُ
ضِعافُ الطَيرِ أَطوَلُها جُسوماً  •  •  •  وَلَم تَطُلِ البُزاةُ وَلا الصُقورُ
ضِعافُ الأُسدِ أَكثرُها زَئيراً  •  •  •  وَأَصرَمُها اللَواتي لا تَزيرُ
لَقَد عَظُمَ البَعيرُ بِغَيرِ لُبٍّ  •  •  •  فَلَم يَستَغنِ بِالعِظَمِ البَعيرُ
يُصَرِّفُهُ الصَبيُّ بِكُلِّ وَجهٍ  •  •  •  وَيَحبِسُهُ عَلى الخَسفِ الجَريرُ
وَتَضرِبُهُ الَوليدَةُ بِالهَراوى  •  •  •  فَلا غِيَرٌ لَدَيهِ وَلا نَكيرُ
فَإِن أَكُ في شِرارِكُمُ قَليلاً  •  •  •  فَإِنّي في خِيارِكُمُ كَثيرُ

*

----------


## علي الغامدي

وقال العبَّاس بن مرداس أيضًا:

ما بـال عينك فيها عائر سهر = مثل الحماطة أغضى فوقها الشفر

عين تأوبها من شجوها أرق = فالماء يغمرها طوراً و ينحدر

كـأنه نظم در عند ناظمه = تقطع السلك منه فهو منتثر

يا بعد منزل من ترجــوا مودتـه = و من أتى دونه الصمان فالحـفر

دع ما تقدم من عهد الشباب فقد = ولى الشباب و زار الشيب و الزعر

و اذكر بلاء سليم في مواطنهـا = و في سليم لأهل الفخر مفـتخـر

قوم هموا نصروا الرحمـن و اتبعــوا = دين الرسول و أمر الناس مشتجر

لا يغرسون فسيل النخل وسطهم = و لا تخـــاور في مشتـاهـم البقـر

إلا سوابح كـالعـقـبان معـريـة = في دارة حـولها الأخطـار و العكر

تدعى خفاف و عوف في جوانبها = و حـي ذكـوان لا ميـل و لا ضجـر

الضـاربون جنـود الشـرك ضاحية = ببطـن مكـة و الأرواح تبـتـدر

حتى رفعنـا و قتـلاهـم كأنهـم = نخـــل بظاهـــرة البطحاء منقعر

ونحـن يـوم حنيـن كـان مشهدنـا = للديـن عـزاً وعنـد الله مدخـر

إذ نــــركب المــوت مخضراً بطائنه = و الخيـل ينـجاب عنهـا ساطع كدر

تحت اللواء مـع الضحاك يقدمنا = كما مشى الليث في غاباته الخدر

في مأزق من مجر الرزب كلكلها = تكاد تأفل منه الشمس و القمر

و قد صبرنا بأوطاس أسنتنا =لله ننصر من شئنا و ننـتـصـر

حتى تأوب أقوام منـازلهم لولا = المليك و لولا نحن ما صدروا

فما ترى معشراً قلوا و لا كثروا = إلا و قـد أصبح منا فيهم أثر

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
إذا أمن الجُهَّال جهلك مرَّةً    فعرضك للجُهَّال غُنمٌ من الغُنمِ
ولا تتعـرَّض للسَّفيه وداره    بمنزلةٍ بين العـداوة والسِّلمِ
فيخشاك تاراتٍ ويرجوك مرَّةً    وتأخذ فيما بين ذلك بالحزمِ
*

----------


## علي الغامدي

إذا خَافَكَ القوْمُ اللِّئامُ وَجَدْتّهُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 	 سراعاً إلى ما تشتهي وتريدُ

وإن أمنوا شرَّ امرىء ٍ نصبوا لهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عداواتهم إمّا رأوهُ يحيدُ

فداوِهِمْ بالشَّرِّ حتّى تُذِلَّهُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنت إذا ما رمتَ ذاك حميدُ

وهُمْ إنْ أصابوا مِنْكَ في ذاك غَفْلَة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ًأتاك وعيدٌ منهمُ ووعيدُ

فلا تخشهمْ واخشنْ عليهم فإنَّهمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا أمنوا منك الصِّيال أسودُ

----------


## الأمل الراحل

************* 
 
******** 

*****

*****


******
من مجموعه ( لفلي سمايل ) البريدية
http://www.lovely0smile.com/

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*خُذ من زمانِك ما صَفا • • • وَدَعِ الَّذي فيه الكَدَر
فَالعُمرُ أَقصَرُ من معـا • • • تَبةِ الزَّمانِ على الغِيَر*

----------


## الواحدي

> *خُذ من زمانِك ما صَفا • • • وَدَعِ الَّذي فيه الكَدَر
> فَالعُمرُ أَقصَرُ من معـا • • • تَبةِ الزَّمانِ على الغِيَر*


*دَع مِن زمانك ما كدر  وخُذ الذي فيه الصَّفا
فالعمر أفْسَحُ مِنْ مُعا  تبَة الزمان على الوفَا*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> *دَع مِن زمانك ما كدر  وخُذ الذي فيه الصَّفا
> فالعمر أفْسَحُ مِنْ مُعا  تبَة الزمان على الوفَا*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم يا أخانا الكريم.. أهذا من نظمك أونقلك؟ ولا يبعد أولهما عنك. (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

> بارك الله فيكم يا أخانا الكريم.. أهذا من نظمك أونقلك؟ ولا يبعد أولهما عنك. (ابتسامة)


هو شيء على البال وَرَد، فلم يُصدَّ ولم يُرَدّ.. وتنطبق عليه أحكام المشتركة. فالنظم نظمي، والمعنى لمن تفضَّلت بذكره. وقد أعجبني (ابتسامة) فأثبتُّه، وما أعجبني إلا لأنه دليل على إدانتي بالجرم المشهود. والتهمة: سرقة "على المكشوف"!
بارك الله في جهدك ووقتك.
واعذرني، فقد سمحت لنفسي بسرقة شيء مِن مِدادك.. (ابتسامة)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك، ونفع بك.. سرقاتك جميلة، كثَّر الله منها. (ابتسامة)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أحد أصحابنا قديمًا:*إن كان ودُّك قولًا  • • •  من اللِّسان يَسِيْلُ
وليس ثَمَّـة فِعلٌ  • • •  فبـاطلٌ ما تقُولُ!
*

----------


## الواحدي

> بارك الله فيك، ونفع بك.. سرقاتك جميلة، كثَّر الله منها. (ابتسامة)
>  وقال أحد أصحابنا قديمًا:*إن كان ودُّك قولًا  • • •  من اللِّسان يَسِيْلُ
> وليس ثَمَّـة فِعلٌ  • • •  فبـاطلٌ ما تقُولُ!
> *


بارك الله فيك!
أظنني عرفت صاحبك ذاك! (ابتسامة)
وأظنه من مدمني أشعار أبي الطيِّب...
وأظنه حذف الجيم من "الجود"، فاستقام له المعنى!!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عجبًا والله! (ابتسامة) من صاحبي هذا؟ ثم إنِّي نسيتُ لطول البعد بيننا هل كان من مدمني شعر أبي الطَّيِّب أم لا..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على كلٍّ -أظنُّك بالغلبة- لا تعرفه، لكن.. هات الحرف الأول والثاني من اسمه وأكمل لك الباقي، وإلَّا فسيصيب ظنِّي الغالبُ بخطئك، وخيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله. (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

> عجبًا والله! (ابتسامة) من صاحبي هذا؟ ثم إنِّي نسيتُ لطول البعد بيننا هل كان من مدمني شعر أبي الطَّيِّب أم لا..
>  على كلٍّ -أظنُّك بالغلبة- لا تعرفه، لكن.. هات الحرف الأول والثاني من اسمه وأكمل لك الباقي، وإلَّا فسيصيب ظنِّي الغالبُ بخطئك، وخيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله. (ابتسامة)


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
غلبتني بظنك الغالب، فقد ظننتك هو، أو ظننتُه أنت...
وفقدي لك من كوكبة الشعراء، هو أشد عليَّ من أسفي على خطئي في تحديد قائل البيتين.
وبما أنه ليس أنت، ولست هو، إليك مطلع القصيدة التي استقى من أحد أبياتها ذلك الشاعر الـمُجيد بيتيه:
عِيدٌ بِأيَّةِ حال عُدْتَ ياعِيدُ؟ --- بما مضى؟ أَمْ لأمرٍ فيك تجديد؟
بورك فيك، أستاذنا الفاضل..
وسأظل أختلس من مدادك، كلّما خالستني الجواب بمليح خطابك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أمَّا الأحبَّة فالبيداء دونهمُ... !
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سأزيد بيان خطئك وأؤكِّده (ابتسامة) .. لستُ بشاعرٍ ولا شويعرٍ؛ بل لم أقل في حياتي بيتًا واحدًا، كانت هناك محاولات قديمة فاشلة أصابت صاحبك بإحباط..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على كلِّ حال نحن من القوم الذي قيل فيهم: أحب الصالحين ولستُ منهم. (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

وأخوك أيضا يحبُّهم...
وقد وجدت في البيتين معنى قول المتنبي:
جُودُ الرِّجال مِن الأيدي وجُودُهمُ --- من اللسان.. فلا كانوا ولا الجُودُ
ولست أدري إن كنت مصيبا في هذا...

----------


## أبو حسن الشامي

يقول الإمام أبو زكريا يحيى بن يوسف الصرصري رحمه الله:

إذا الفتى لم يكن بالفقه مشتغلا * ولا الحديث ولم يتل الكتاب لغا
وكل من أهمل التقوى فليس له * من حرمة بالغا في العلم ما بلغا
وليس يجني من العلم الثمار سوى * من أصله في بساتين التقى نبغا
وكل خل جفى يوما وكنت له * تبغي الصفاء ولم يُعط الليان بغا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ممَّا يزهِّـدني في أرض أنـدلسٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   سمـاع مقتدرٍ فيها ومعتضـدِ
ألقاب مملكةٍ في غير موضعها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كالهِرِّ يحكي انتفاخًا صولة الأسدِ !

----------


## أم معاذة

*إن الفقيه إذا غوى وأطاعه ... قوم غووا معه فضاع وضيعا
مثل السفينة إن هوت في لجة ... تغرق ويغرق كل ما فيها معا*

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

إِن الفقيهَ هو الفقيهُ بفعلِهِ ... ليس الفقيهُ بنطقِه ومقالهِ
                 وكذا الرئيسُ هو الرئيسُ بخلقِه ... ليس الرئيسُ بقومهِ ورجالهِ
                   وكذا الغني هو الغني بحالِه ... ليس الغَنِيُّ بملكهِ وبمالهِ
هذه الأبيات تنسب للشافعي ، ولا تثبتُ عنه !!

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لغز ظريف :
يا مَنْ تَسَمَّى باسمِ مَنْ جَمَعَ الصَّحِيحْ
قُـلْ لي بربِّكَ عَـلَّ قلـبي يستريحْ
مَنْ قَادَ جمعاً يَـوْمَ كانتْ فَيْفَ رِيحْ ؟
هـو شاعرٌ هـو فارسٌ لكنْ  قبيحْ
هـو عامريٌّ ذَروة النَّسَبِ الصَّريحْ

----------


## صالح غيث

اللغز للبخاري وغيره

----------


## أم معاذة

*إذا المرء لا يرعـاك إلا تكلفــا * * * فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التأسفــــا
ففي الناس أبدال وفي الترك راحة * * * وفي القلب صبر للحبيب ولو جفـا
فما كل من تهـواه يهواك قلبـه * * * ولا كل من صافيته لك قد صفــا
إذا لم يكـن صـفو الود طبيعـة * * * فلا خيـر في ود يجيء تكلفـــا
ولا خير في خِل ٍ يخـون خليـله * * * ويلقـاه من بعـد المودة بالجـفـا
وينـكر عيشا ً قد تقـادم عهـده * * * ويظهـر سرا ً كان بالأمس قد خفا
سلام ٌ على الدنيا إذا لم يكـن بها * * * صديق ٌصدوق ٌصادق الوعد منصفا*

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي أم معاذة ، يوجد خلل في الشطر الأول من البيت الرابع ، فلعل سقطا قد حصل ، أرجو المراجعة .

----------


## أبو حسن الشامي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أختي أم معاذة ، يوجد خلل في الشطر الأول من البيت الرابع ، فلعل سقطا قد حصل ، أرجو المراجعة .


البيت هو:

إذا لم يكـن صـفو الوداد طبيعـة * * * فلا خيـر في ود يجيء تكلفـــا

----------


## أبو حسن الشامي

يقول الإمام أبو زكريا يحيى بن يوسف الصرصري رحمه الله:

فيا رب قد عودت وجهي صيانة * وأهلي غنى والقلب منك تعففا
فزدني وأهلي من صنيعك نعمة * تدوم وصنّي واكف يا خير من كفى
وصلني ولا تقطع بلطف ورحمة * فلست أبالي إن وصلت بمن جفا

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفاضل صالح ، أنا نقلت الأبيات كما وجدتها ، ولم أكن لأميز إذا ما كان بها سقط أم لا ، لأنه لا معرفة لي بهذا العلم ، فبارك الله فيك على الملاحظة . والشكر موصول للفاضل حسن الشامي على نقله البيت الصحيح.

----------


## صالح غيث

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفيكم بارك الله .

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدو أن الجميع مشغول بأحداث غزة ، فلا نرى أثرا للبخاري وزملائه ، حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## نداء الأقصى

يُعاتِبُنِي فِي الدَّيـنِ قَومـي وَإِنَّمـا      دُيونِيَ فِي أَشياءَ تُكسِبُهُـم  حَمـدَا
أَلَمْ يَرَ قَومِي كَيـفَ أوسِـرَ  مَـرَّة      وَأُعسِرُ حَتَّى تَبلُغَ العُسرَةُ  الجَهـدَا
فَمَا زَادَنِي الإِقتَـارُ مِنهُـم  تَقَرُّبـاًوَلا    زَادَنِي فَضلُ الغِنَى مِنهُم  بُعـدَا
أَسُدُّ بِهِ مَـا قَـدْ أَخَلّـوا وَضَيَّعـوا      ثُغورَ حُقوقٍ مَا أَطَاقوا لَهَـا  سَـدَّا
وَفِي جَفنَةٍ مَا يُغلَق البَـابُ دُونَهـا      مُكلَّلـةٍ لَحـمـاً مُدَفِّـقـةٍ ثَــردَا
وَفِي فَـرَسٍ نَهـدٍ عَتِيـقٍ جَعَلتُـهُ       حِجَاباً لِبَيتِي ثُـمَّ أَخدَمتُـه  عَبـدَا
وَإِن الَّذِي بَينِي وَبَيـنَ بَنِـي أَبِـي       وَبَينَ بَنِي عَمِّـي لَمُختَلِـفُ  جِـدَّا
أَرَاهُم إِلى نَصري بِطـاءً وَإِن هُـمُ         دَعَونِي إِلى نَصـرٍ أَتيتُهُـم  شَـدَّا
فَإِن يَأكُلوا لَحمي وَفَرتُ  لُحومَهُـم       وَإِن يَهدِموا مَجدِي بَنَيتُ لَهُمْ  مَجدَا
وَإِن ضَيَّعوا غَيبِي حَفَظتُ غيوبَهُـم         وَإِن هُمْ  هَوَوا غَييِّ هَوَيتُ لَهُمْ رُشدَا
وَلَيسوا إِلى نَصري سِراعاً وَإِن  هُمُ          دَعونِي إِلى نَصِيـرٍ أَتَيتُهُـم شَـدَّا
وَإِن زَجَروا طَيراً بِنَحسٍ تَمرُّ  بِـي       زَجَرتُ لَهُم طَيراً تَمُرُّ بِهِـم سَعـدَا
وَإِن هَبَطوا غـوراً لأَمـرٍ يَسؤنِـي      طَلَعـتُ لَهُـم مَـا يَسُرُّهُـمُ نَجـدَا
فَإِن قَدحوا لِي نَارَ زنـدٍ  يَشينُنِـي       قَدَحتُ لَهُم فِي نَـارَ مكرُمـةٍ زَنـدَا
وَإِن بَادَهونِي بِالعَـداوَةِ لَـمْ أَكُـن      أَبادُهُـم إِلاَّ بِمَـا يَنعَـت  الرُشـدَا
وَإِن قَطَعوا مِنِّي الأَواصِـر  ضَلَّـةً       وَصَلتُ لَهُم مُنّي المَحَبَّـةِ  وَالـوُدَّا
وَلا أَحمِلُ الحِقـدَ القَديـمَ  عَلَيهِـم      وَلَيسَ كَريمُ القَومِ مَن يَحمِلُ  الحِقدَا
فَذلِكَ دَأبِـي فِـي الحَيـاةِ وَدَأبُهُـم      سَجين اللَيالِي أَو يُزيرونَنِي اللَحـدَا
لَهُم جُلُّ مَالِي إِن تَتابَعَ لِـي غَنَّـى        وَإِن قَلَّ مَالِـي لَـمْ أُكَلِّفهُـم رِفـدَا
وَإِنّي لَعَبدُ الضَيفِ مَـا دَامَ  نـازِلاً       وَمَا شيمَةٌ لِي غَيرُهَا تُشبهُ  العَبـدَا
عَلَى أَنَّ قَومِي مَا تَرى عَين نَاظِـر         كَشَيبِهِم شَيبـاً وَلاَ مُردهـم مُـرداً
بِفَضـلٍ وَأَحـلام وجـودِ وَسُـؤدُد     وَقَومِي رَبيع فِي الزَّمـانِ إِذَا شَـدَّا

----------


## أم معاذة

لو كنت تعلم ما أقول عذرتني ... أو كنت تعلم ما تقول عذلتُكا
لكن جهلت مقالتي فعذلتني ... وعلمت أنك جاهل فعذرتكا

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنت والله أود أن اشارك اخوانى بكثير من القصائد لكن نفسى لاتنشط فى هذه الايام للكتابة فقلت اكتفى بأن اتحفكم الان بهذا الديوان الذى هو فى نظر العبد الفقير اكثر من رائع وهو للشاعر المصرى عاطف عكاشه واسم الديوان اعترافات عاشق به العديد من القصائد الرائعه التى قد تحكى شيئا من الواقع الذى يعيشه المسلمين  من الذل والمهانة ووترك الجهاد 
كما يوجد به ايضا كثير من قصائد الحب الرائعة 
فدونكم الديوان تجدونه بالمرفقات

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كنت والله أود أن اشارك اخوانى بكثير من القصائد لكن نفسى لاتنشط فى هذه الايام للكتابة فقلت اكتفى بأن اتحفكم الان بهذا الديوان الذى هو فى نظر العبد الفقير اكثر من رائع وهو للشاعر المصرى عاطف عكاشه واسم الديوان اعترافات عاشق به العديد من القصائد الرائعه التى قد تحكى شيئا من الواقع الذى يعيشه المسلمين من الذل والمهانة ووترك الجهاد 
> كما يوجد به ايضا كثير من قصائد الحب الرائعة 
> فدونكم الديوان تجدونه بالمرفقات


الله يعطيك العافية .. في الكتاب قصيدة بعنوان : عودة زليخا .. من هي زليخا ؟

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> الله يعطيك العافية .. في الكتاب قصيدة بعنوان : عودة زليخا .. من هي زليخا ؟


يقال ويشتهر أنه اسم إمرأة العزيز ((وراودته التى هو في بيتها عن نفسه)) وسياق الأبيات يؤكد أنه يقصد هذا .

----------


## أم معاذة

برئت من الإسلام إن كان ذا الذي *** أتاك به الواشون عني كما قالوا
ولكنهم لما رأوك سريعة *** إلي تواصوا بالنميمة واحتالوا
فقد صرت أذناً للوشاة سميعة *** ينالون من عرضي ولو شئت ما نالوا

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> الله يعطيك العافية .. في الكتاب قصيدة بعنوان : عودة زليخا .. من هي زليخا ؟


جزاك الله خيرا اختى 
كلمة زليخا عندنا بمصر تطلق احيانا على المرأة السيئة سواء فى خلقها ولبسها ـ استهزاء بهاـ وهذا ما عناه الشاعر حيث وجه هذه القصيدة الى المتبرجات والداعيات اليه كما هو واضح فى القصيدة

----------


## أم معاذة

سكت فقالت: قد سكت عن الحق *** ففهت فقالت ما دعاك إلى النطق؟
فأومأت هل من حالة بين ذا وذا؟*** فقالت: وذا الإيماء أيضاً من الحمق
فلم أر لي إذ حلت الغرب راحةً *** من الشر إلاّ في المسير إلى الشرق
فلما أتيت الشرق ألفيتها به *** و قد قعدت بي منه في أضيق الطرق

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> جزاك الله خيرا اختى 
> كلمة زليخا عندنا بمصر تطلق احيانا على المرأة السيئة سواء فى خلقها ولبسها ـ استهزاء بهاـ وهذا ما عناه الشاعر حيث وجه هذه القصيدة الى المتبرجات والداعيات اليه كما هو واضح فى القصيدة


على انه ايضا قد قصد تشبيه ما يقع من المتبرجات بما وقع من امرأة العزيز(زليخا ) ليوسف عليه السلام من الدعوة الى الرذيلة

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألا أبلغ لديك أبا دلامة*** فلست من الكرام ولا كرامة
جمعت دمامة وجمعت لؤماً *** كذاك اللؤم تتبعه الدمامة
فإن تك يا عليج أصبت مالاً *** فيوشك أن تقوم بك القيامة
إذا لبس العمامة قلت قرد *** وخنزير إذا وضع العمامة

سؤال لأهل الإختصاص :- بالنسبة للبيت الأخير، أليس الصواب أن نقول "قردا "؟

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> [size="5"][color="purple"][center] بالنسبة للبيت الأخير، أليس الصواب أن نقول "قردا "؟


وما الاشكال لو كان تقدير الكلام هكذا
 إذا لبس العمامة قلت( هو) قرد
أى ان قرد خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره هو

----------


## صالح غيث

> سكت فقالت: قد سكت عن الحق *** ففهت فقالت ما دعاك إلى النطق؟
> فأومأت هل من حالة بين ذا وذا؟*** فقالت: وذا الإيماء أيضاً من الحمق
> فلم أر لي إذ حلت الغرب راحةً *** من الشر إلاّ في المسير إلى الشرق
> فلما أتيت الشرق ألفيتها به *** و قد قعدت بي منه في أضيق الطرق


الشطر الثاني من البيت الأول مكسور ، فلعل الصواب : ( وقلت فقالت ...) أو ( نطقت فقالت ...) ، وعلى كل حال فالأبيات من بحر الطويل ، العروض فيه مقبوضة والضرب صحيح ، ووقع تصريع في البيت الأول فجاءت العروض فيه صحيحة .

----------


## أم معاذة

يا إخوتي أوصيكُمُ كُلَّكمْ *** وصيّةَ الوالدِ والوالدَه
لا تنفلوا الأقدامَ إلاّ إلى ***  من لكُمُ في قَصده فائده
إما لعِلمٍ تستفيدونَهُ *** أو لنَوالٍ أو إلى مائده
فإنْ عدِمتُم هذه كلَّها ***  فانقطِعوا عن ذاك بالواحده

الفاضل صالح، وما الفرق ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* بارك الله فيكم جميعًا..*
*يا من تيَمَّمَ عَمْـرًا يَسْتَجيرُ بهِ • • • أَمَا سمعْتَ ببيت فيه سَيَّارِ ?
المستجيرُ بعَمْرٍ عند كربته  • • • كالمستجير من الرَّمْضاءِ بالنَّارِ !*

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله على سلامتك يا بخاري ، أين كنت طوال الأيام الماضية ؟ أرجو منك قراءة التعليقات السابقة للرد عليها .

----------


## صالح غيث

الأخت الفاضلة أم معاذة 
لقد أخطأتُ في قراءة البيت الأول فقرأت ( فَفُهْتُ ) ( فَفَهِمْتُ                                                                                                                  )  فأرجو المعذرة ، ولم يكن غرضي                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    ظ   ز و ة                                                                                      21 ذ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  ء\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\||؟\ز\\\\\|\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ط\كم\ن\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ \\\\\\\\\\\\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## صالح غيث

أرجو المعذرة على الخطأ الفني الذي وقع

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

ومخرِّقٍ عنه القميـص  تخالـه     ***       وسْط البُيوتِ من الحياءِ   سَقِيمَـا


حتّى إذا رَفَـعَ اللـواءَ    رأيتَـهُ   ***     تَحْتَ اللواءِ على الخَميسِ زَعِيمَا

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*يقول الاديب الكبير محمد صادق الرافعي
متفجّعا لمجد الشرق القديم .. وضاربا الأمثال للشرقيين لعلهم يتذكرون ..
تمايل دهرك حتى اضطـــــرب ........ وقد ينثني العِطف لا مِن طــرب
ومرّ زمانٌ وجــــاء زمــــــــــــا  نٌ ... وبين الزمانين كلّ العــــــــجب
فقوم تدلّوا لتحــــــت الثـــــرى ..... وقوم تعالوا لفوق الشهـــــب
لقد وعظتنا خطوب الزمــــــان ..... وبعض الخطوب كبعض الخُطـب
ولو عرف الناس لم تهدهـــــم ...... سبيل المنافع إلا النـــــــــــو  بْ 
فيــــا رَبّ داء يكــــــــــون دواءً ... إذا عجز الطبّ والمستــــــطبّ 
ومن نكد الدهر أنّ الــــــــذي ...... أزاح الكروب غدا في كُــــــــــرب 
وانّ امرأ ً كان في السالبيـــن ... فأصبح بينــــهم ُ يستـلــــــــــ  ـب 
ألست ترى العرب الماجديــن ... وكيف تهدّم مجــــد العــــــــرب ؟!
فأين الذي رفعتــــــــه الرماح ... وأين الذي شيّدته القضــــــــب ؟! 
وأين شواهــــق عز لنــــــــا ... تكاد تمسّ ذراها السـحــــــــــ  ـب ؟!
لقد أشرق العلم من شرقنـا ... وما زال يضؤل ختى غــــــــــــــ  ـرُب
وكنا صعدنا مراقي المعالـــــي ... فأصبح صاعدنا في صَبَـــــــــبْ 
وكم كان منّا ذوو همـــــــــــة ٍ ... سمت بهم لمعالي الرّتــــــــــ  ـب 
وكم من هِزَبْر تهز البرايـــــــــ  ا ... بوادرُه إن ونى أو وثـــــــــــــ  ـب 
وأقسم لولا اغترار العقـــــــول ... لما كفّ أربـــــابـــــ  ــــها عن أرب 
ولولا الذي دبّ ما بينهــــــــــم ... لما استصعبوا في العـلا ما صعب 
ومن يطعم النفس ما تشتهي ... كمن يطعم النار جــــــــزل الحطب
إلا رحِم الله دهــــرا مضــــــى ... وما كاد يبسَــــــم حتى انتــــــحب 
وحيّا ليالي كنــــّـا بهـــــــــــــ  ا ... رعاة على من نأى واقتـــــــــــ  رب 
فملكا نُقيل إذا ما كبــــــــــــا ... وعرشا نقيم إذا ما انقلـــــــــــ  ــــب 
سلو ذلك الشرق ماذا دهــــــاه ... فأرسله في طريق العطـــــــــــ  ب 
لَوَ ان بنيه أجلّـــــــوا بنيــــــــــه ... لأصبح خائبهم لم يخـــــــــــــ  ـب 
فقد كان منهم مقرّ العلــــــــــو  م ... كما كان فيــــهم مقـــــــــرّ الأدب 
وهل تنبت الزهر أغصانــــــــــ  ــه ... إذا مـــــــاء كل غدير نضــــــــب ؟!
وكم مرشــــد بات ما بينــــــــــهم ... يسام الهوان وسوء النصــــــــب ! 
كأن لم يكن صدره منبعـــــــــــ  ــــا ... لما كان من صدره ينســـــــــــك  ب 
ومن يستبق للعــــــلا غايــــــــــة ... فأولى به من سواه التعـــــــــــ  ب
وليس بضائر ذي نطـــــــــــــ  ــــلب ... إذا كفه الناس عمّا طلـــــــــــب
فكم من مصابيح كانت تضـــــــــيء ... (م) بين الرياح إذا لم تهـــــــــب
وما عِيب من صدف لؤلــــــــــــ  ــؤٌ ... ولا عاب قدر التراب الذهـــــــــب
بني الشرق أين الذي بينـــــنــــا ... وبين رجال العلا من نســــــــــب ؟!
لقد غابت الشمس عن أرضكـــــــم ... إلى حيثُ لو شئتم ُ لم تغــــــب
إلى الغرب حيثُ أولاءِ الرجـــــــــال ُ ... وتيك العلوم وتلك الكتـــــــــب 
فّن كان هذا بحكم الزمـــــــــــ  ــــان ... فتبّت يدا ذا الزمان وتــــــــــــب  ّ 
وإن كان مما أردتم فمـــــــــــــ  ــــــا ... تنال العلا من وراء الحجـــــــــب
فدوروا مع الناس كيف استـــــــداروا ... فإن لحكم الزمان الغــــــــلــَ  ب 
ومن عاند الدهر فيما يُحــــــــــــ  ـــبّ ... رأى من أذى الدهر ما لا يحب*

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عدوك من صديقك مستفاد *** فأقلل ما استطعت من الصحاب
فإن الداء أكثر ما تراه ***  يكون من الطعام أو الشراب

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

أنائم أنت عن كتب الحديث وما***أتى على المصطفى فيها من الدين
لمسلم والبخارى اللذين هما***شدا عرى الدين فى نقل وتبيين
أولى بأجر وتعظيم ومحمدة***من كل قول أتى من رأى سحنون
هيهات رأى أمرئِِ من وحى خالقنا***قياس هذا بذا رأى المجانين
يا من هدى بهما اجعلنى كمثلهما***فى نصر دينك محضاً غير مفتون
لا تقطعن بى رب العرش دونهما***يوم الحساب وفى وضع الموازين
أبو محمد بن حزم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

يقول ابن جرير الطبري رحمه الله

عليك بأصحاب الحديث فإنهم******على نهج للدين ما زال معلما
وما الدين إلا في الحديث وأهله*****إذا ما أدلج الليل البهيم وأظلما
واعلم البرايا من إلى السنن اعتزى*****وأغوى البرايا من إلى البدع انتما
ومن ترك الآثار ضلل سعيه*****وهل يترك الآثار من كان مسلما

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

* هذه القصيدة من شعر ابي القاسم الشابي ..
.. الطفولة ..
لله .. ما احلى .. الطفولة انها حلم الحياة 
عهد كمعسول الرؤى .. ما بين اجنحة السبات 
ترنوا الى الدنيا وما .. فيها بعين باسمة 
وتسير في عدوات- .. واديها بنفس حالمة
ان الطفولة زهرة .. تهتز في قلب الربيع 
ريانة من ريق .. الانداء في الفجر الوديع 
غنت لها الدنيا - .. اغاني حبها وحبورها
فتأودت نشوى - .. باحلام الحياة ونورها
ان الطفولة حقبة .. شعرية بشعورها
ودموعها وسرورها .. وطموحها وغرورها
لم تمش في دنيا - .. الكآبة والتعاسة والعذاب
فترى على اضوائها .. ما في الحقيقة من كذاب 
......................... كانون الثاني - يناير 1928 (12 رجب 1346)*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

لَو أنَّ كُلَّ يَسـيرٍ رُدَّ مُحتَقَـراً • • لم يَقبَـلِ اللهُ يَومـًا لِلوَرى عَمَلا
فالمرءُ يُهدي على مِقدارِ قُدرَتِهِ • • والنَملُ يُعذَرُ في القَدرِ الذي حَمَلا

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

* من شعر ابي القاسم الشابي ..
.. رثاء الفجر .. 
يا ايها الغاب - .. المنمق بالاشعة والورود
يا ايها النور النقي ...وايها الفجر البعيد
اين اختفيت وما الذي .. اقصاك عن هذا الوجود
آه لقد كانت - ..حياتي فيك حالمة تميد
بين الخمائل - .. والجداول والترنم والنشيد
تصغي لنجواك الجميلة- .. وهي اغنية الخلود
وتعيش في كون - .. من الغفلات فتان سعيد
آه لقد غنى الصباح .. فدمدم الليل العتيد
وتالم النجم الوضئ .. فاعتم الغيم الركود
ومضى الردى بسعادتي -.. وقضى على الحب الوليد
....... 14 ايلول - سبتمبر 1931 (جمادى الاولى 1350)*

----------


## أم معاذة

لو كنت تعلم كل ما علم الورى *** طراً لصرت صديق كل العالم
لكن جهلت فقلت إن جميع من *** يهوى خلاف هواك ليس بعالم

----------


## تعارف

كان بينى وبين زوجى شىء وسافر وفى نفسه شىء وارسلت له اعتذارات كثيرة فأرسل لى ابيات على الجوال ومنذا ايام ابحث عن قائلها فياليت مشايخى واخوانى يسعفونى بها وهذه الابيات التى طرت بها فرحا هى 

ولقد هممت بقتلها من حبها 000 كيما تكون خصيمتى فى المحشر

حتى يطول على الصراط وقوفنا00 وتلذ عينى من لذيذ المنظر 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## المقدادي

> لو كنت تعلم كل ما علم الورى *** طراً لصرت صديق كل العالم
> لكن جهلت فقلت إن جميع من *** يهوى خلاف هواك ليس بعالم


هذه الأبيات قالها ابن المطهر الحلي الرافضي لما وصله رد شيخ الإسلام على كتابه منهاج الكرامة فما احتمل قوة الرد و جزالته و قال كلاما معناه : لو كان يعرف كلامي لرددت عليه ! و قد رد على أبياته هذه العلامة شمس الدين محمد بن الموصلي الشافعي رحمه الله فقال :

 يا من يموه في السؤال مسفسطاً *** إن الذي ألزمتَ ليس بلازم 

هذا رسول الله يعلم كل ما *** علموا وقد عاداه جل العالم

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> ولقد هممت بقتلها من حبها 000 كيما تكون خصيمتى فى المحشر
> حتى يطول على الصراط وقوفنا00 وتلذ عينى من لذيذ المنظر 
> بارك الله فيكم


هما لمجنون بنى عامر أو مجنون ليلى ان شئت (قيس)

----------


## أم معاذة

> هذه الأبيات قالها ابن المطهر الحلي الرافضي لما وصله رد شيخ الإسلام على كتابه منهاج الكرامة فما احتمل قوة الرد و جزالته و قال كلاما معناه : لو كان يعرف كلامي لرددت عليه ! و قد رد على أبياته هذه العلامة شمس الدين محمد بن الموصلي الشافعي رحمه الله فقال :
> يا من يموه في السؤال مسفسطاً *** إن الذي ألزمتَ ليس بلازم 
> هذا رسول الله يعلم كل ما *** علموا وقد عاداه جل العالم


جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه ، أنا أنقل من الأبيات ما يعجبني ، وما يجعلني أشعر أنها تحكي الواقع الذي نعيشه ، بدون النظر إلى صاحبها ، ولا أدري إن كان هذا عيبا أم لا ، فأرجو ممن لديه علم إفادتنا . وعلى كل حال، فلم أعد راغبة في أن تبقى هذه الأبيات هنا ، بما أن ناظمها رافضي، والمردود عليه بها شيخ الإسلام .

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*السير إلى الله والدار الآخرة 
للعلامة السعدي رحمه الله
سعد الذين تجنبوا سبل الردى .. وتيمموا لمنازل الرضوان
فهموا الذين اخلصوا في مشيهم .. متشرعين بشرعة الايمان
وهم الذين بنوا منازل سيرهم .. بين الرجا والخوف للديان
وهم الذين ملا الإله قلوبهم .. بوداده ومحبة الرحمن
وهم الذين أكثروا من ذكره  .. في السر والإعلان والأحيان
يتقربون الى المليك بفعلهم .. طاعاته والترك للعصيان
فعل الفرائض والنوافل دأبهم .. مع رؤية التقصير والنقصان
صبروا النفوس على المكاره كلها .. شوقا إلى مافيه من إحسان
نزلوا  بمنزلة الرضى فهم بها .. قد أصبحوا في جنة وأمان 
شكروا الذي أولى الخلائق فضله .. بالقلب والاقوال والأركان
صحبوا التوكل في جميع أمورهم .. مع بذل جهد في رضى الرحمن
عبدوا الإله على إعتقاد حضوره .. فتبوءوا في منزل الإحسان
نصحوا الخليقة في رضى محبوبهم .. بالعلم والإرشاد والأحزان
صحبوا الخلائق بالجسوم وإنما .. أرواحهم في منزل فوقاني
بالله دعوات الخلائق كلها ..خوفا على الإيمان من نقصان
عزفوا القلوب عن الشواغل كلها .. قد فرغوها من سوى الرحمن
حركاتهم وهمومهم وعزومهم .. لله لا للخلق والشيطان
نعم الرفيق لطالب السبل التي .. تفضي إلى الخيرات و الإحسان*

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*من شعر ابي القاسم الشابي ..
من أغاني الرعاة
أقبل الصبح يغني للحياة الناعسة 
والربى تحلم في ظل الغصون المائسة
والصبا ترقص أوراق الزهو ر اليابسة
وتهادى النور في تلك الفجاج الدامسة 
.............................

أقبل الصبح جميلا يملأ الأفق بهاه
فتمطى الزهر والطير وأمواج المياه
قد أفاف العالم  الحي وغنى للحياة
فأفيقي ياخراف وهلمي يا شياه
............................
واتبعيني ياشياهي بين اسراب الطيور 
واملئي الوادي ثغاء ومراحا وحبور
واسمعي همس السواقي وانشقي عطر الزهور
وانظري الوادي يغشيه الضباب المستنير
..........
واقطفي من كلأ الأرض ومرعاها الجديد
واسمعي شبابتي تشدوا بمعسولي النشيد
نغم يصعد من قلبي كأنفاس الورود
ثم يسموا طائرا كالبلبل الشادي السعيد
............................
وإذا جئنا لى الغاب وطانا الشجر 
فاقطفي ما شئت من عشب وزهر وثمر
أرضعته الشمس بالضوء وغذاه القمر
وارتوى من قطرات الطل في وقت السحر
....................
وامرحي ماشئت في الوديان أو فوق التلال
واربضي في ظلها الوارف إن خفت الكلال
وأمضغي الأعشاب والأفكار في صمت الظلال
واسمعي الريح تغني في شماريخ الجبال
.........................
إن في الغاب أزاهيرا وأعشابا عذاب
ينشد النحل حواليها  أهازيجا طراب
لم تدنس عطرها الطاهر أنفاس الذئاب
لا ولا طاف بها الثعلب في بعض الصحاب
..............
وشذا حلوا وسحرا وسلاما وظلال
ونسيما ساحر الخطوة موفور الدلال
وغصونا يرقص النور عليها والجمال
وإخضرارا أبديا ليس تمحوه الليال
...........
لن تملي ياخرافي في حمى الغاب الظليل
فزمان الغاب طفل لاعب عذب جميل
وزمان الناس شيخ عابس الوجه ثقيل
يتمشى في ملال فوق هاتيك السهول
..............
لك في الغاب مرعاك ومسعاك الجميل
ولي الإنشاد والعزف إلى وقت الأصيل
فإذا طالت ظلال الكلإ الغص الضئيل
فهلمي نرجع المسعى إلى الحي النبيل
6 شباط - فبراير 1933 (10 شوال 1351)*

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

أبيات قالها الإمام الصنعاني رحمه الله في ديوانه :
و أقـبـح مـن كـل ابـتـداع سـمـعته ** و أنكاه للقلب المولع بالرشد
مـذاهـب مـن رام الـخـلاف لـبـعـضها ** يعض بأنياب الأساود و الأسد
و يعزى إلـيه كل مالا يقولوه لتنقيصه ** عـنـد الـتـهـامـي و النجدي
و لـيـس لـه ذنـب سـوا أنـه غدى ** يتابع قول الله في الحل و العقد
لئن عده الجهال ذنبا فحبذا ** به حبذا يوم انفرادي في لحدي
ألا ما جعلتم أيها الناس ديننا ** لأربعة لا شك في فضلهم عندي
هم علماء الأرض شرقا و مغربا ** و لكن تقليدهم في غد لا يجدي
و لا زعموا حاشاهم أن قولهم ** دليل فيستهدي به كل من يهدي
بلى صرحوا أنا نقابل قولهم ** إذا خالف المنصوص بالقدح و الرد
سلام على أهل الحديث فإنني ** نشأت على حب الأحاديث من مهدي
هم بذلوا في حفظ سنة أحمد ** و تنقيحها من جهدهم غاية الجهد
و أعني بهم أسلاف سنة أحمد ** أولئك في بيت القصيد هم قصد
أولئك أمثال البخاري و مسلم ** و أحمد أهل الجد في العلم و الجد
بحور و حاشاهم عن الجزر إنما ** لهم مدد يأتي من الله بالمد
رووا و ارتووا من بحر علم محمد ** و ليست لهم تلك المذاهب من ورد

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

و يحكي المنذر بن سعيد البوطي معاناته مع مالكية الأندلس , فيقول :
عـذيـري مـن قـوم يـقـولـون كـلما ** طـلـبـت دلـيـلا هـكـذا قـال مالكُ
فإن عدت قالوا قال سحنون مثله ** و قد كان لا تخفى عليه المسالك
فإن زدت قالوا قال أشهب مثله ** و مـن لـم يـقل مـا قـال فهو آفك
فإن قلت قال الله ضجوا و أكثروا ** و قـالوا جميعا أنت قرن مماحك
فإن قلت قد قال الرسول فقولهم ** أتت مالكا في ترك ذلك المسالك

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

و يقول الإمام المقبلي رحمه الله لأحد معاصريه :
فمن مبلغ عني الـوجـيـه رسـالـة ** و إن كان لا تـجـدي لديه الرسائل
تمذهبت للنعمان بعد ابن حـنـبـلٍ ** و ذلـك لـمـا أعـوزتـك الـمآكلُ
و ما اخترت قول الشافعي ديانة ** و لكـن تـبـغـي الـذي هـو حـاصـل
و عــمـا قـلـيـل لا شــك صـائــر ** إلـى مـالـك فـانـظر إلى منت قائل

----------


## الأمل الراحل

[/URL]

[/URL]

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بمناسبة خروج العلاَّمة ابن جبرين حفظه الله سليماً معافى  من العملية ووصول الأنباء السارَّة من أخينا الحبيب سلمان عبد القادر كتبت هذه الأبيات المتواضعة تعبيراً عمّا جاش في صدري حينها فلتقبلوها هدية من أخيكم ولعلَّ عذره أنها من محاولاته الأولى في عالم الشعر الفسيح .. 

لعمري القلب يعتصر .. على شيخي وينتظر ...
 وصول السعد بالأخبار ... والأفراح تنتشر ..

..............................  ..............

 ألا يا إخوتي هيا .. إلى الجنات نستبق ..
 بسحر الفلّ و الرمّان ... والأشواق نعتبق ...

..............................  .............

 نرى للورد ألونا .. كمثل العطر تنهمر .. 
وتسقي جنّة المرجان .. والأحلام تنفطر

..............................  ..........

كنوزالحب والمرمر ... وروض الياس والعنبر 
ونور الفجر ياشيخي .. ..ووجه باسمٍ أزهر*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
إِنَّما الدُنيـا فَناءٌ    لَيسَ لِلدُّنيـا ثُبوت
إِنَّما الدُنيا كَبَيتٍ    نَسَجَتهُ العَنكَبوت
وَلَقَد يَكفيكَ مِنها    أَيُّها الطالِبُ قوت
وَلَعَمري عَن قَليلٍ    كُلُّ مَن فيها يَموت
*

----------


## أم معاذة

تخاصمني بجيلة ثم تقضي *** لأنفسها لبئس الحكم ذاكا
إذا ما كان خصمك يا ابن عمرو *** هو القاضي الذي يقضي علاكا
وحسبك من بلاء أن تولي *** قضاءً في أمورك من دهاكا

----------


## أحمد العراقي

جزى الله خيرًا الأخ عدنان على الموضوع .
مما يذكر هنا قول صردر :
تموت النفوس بأوصابها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و لم تشك عوادها ما بها 
و ما أنصفت مهجة تشتكي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أذاها إلى غير أحبابها
و قد ذكر الصفدي في " الوافي " أن ابن تيمية كان يردد هذين البيتين ، و ذكر أن ذلك يدل على علو همته ، رحمه الله تعالى .

و لو تفضل أحد الاخوة بنقل لامية العجم لمؤيد الدين الطغرائي .

----------


## الالوكي

أمن تذكر جيران بذي سلم       مزجت دمعاً جرى من مقلة بدم 

أم هبت الريح من تلقاء كاظمة       وأومض البرق في الظلماء من إضم 

فما لعينيك إن قلت أكففا همتا       وما لقلبك إن قلت استفق يهم 

أيحسب الصب أن الحب منكتم       ما بين منسجم منه ومضطرم 

لولا الهوى لم ترق دمعاً على طلل      ولا أرقت لذكر البان والعلم 

فكيف تنكرحباً بعد ما شهدت به       عليك عدول الدمع والسقم 

وأثبت الوجد خطي عبرة وضنى       مثل البهار على خديك والعنم 

نعم سرى طيف من أهوى فأرقني       والحب يعترض اللذات بالألم 

يا لائمي في الهوى العذري معذرة      مني إليك ولو أنصفت لم تلم 

عدتك حالي لا سري بمستتر      عن الوشاة ولا دائي بمنحسم 

محضتني النصح لكن لست أسمعه     إن المحب عن العذال في صمم 

إني اتهمت نصيح الشيب في عذل     والشيب أبعد في نصح عن التهم 

فإن أمارتي بالسوء ما اتعظت     من جهلها بنذير الشيب والهرم 

ولا أعدت من الفعل الجميل قرى    ضيف ألم برأسي غير محتشم 

من لي برد جماح من غوايتها     كما يرد جماح الخيل باللجم 

فلا ترم بالمعاصي كسر شهوتها     إن الطعام يقوي شهوة النهم 

والنفس كالطفل إن تهمله شب على     حب الرضاع وإن تفطمه ينفطم 

فاصرف هواها وحاذر أن توليه      إن الهوى ما تولى يصم أويصم 

وراعها وهي في الأعمال سائمة      وإن هي استحلت المرعى فلا تسم 

كم حسنت لذة للمرء قاتلة       من حيث لم يدر أن السم في الدسم 

واخش الدسائس من جوع ومن شبع        فرب مخمصة شر من التخم 

واستفرغ الدمع من عين قد امتلأت      من المحارم والزم حمية الندم 

وخالف النفس والشيطان واعصهما      وإن هما محضاك النصح فاتهم 

ولا تطع منهما خصماً ولا حكماً       فأنت تعرف كيد الخصم والحكم 

أستغفر الله من قول بلا عمل      لقد نسبت به نسلاً لذي عقم 

أمرتك الخير لكن ما ائتمرت به      وما استقمت فما قولي لك استقم 

ولا تزودت قبل الموت نافلة      ولم أصل سوى فرض ولم أصم 

ظلمت سُنَّة من أحيا الظلام إلى أن اشتكت قدماه الضر من ورم 

وشد من سغب أحشاءه وطوى    تحت الحجارة كشحاً مترف الأدم 

وراودته الجبال الشم من ذهب     عن نفسه فأراها أيما شمم
وأكدت زهد فيها ضرورته     أن الضرورة لا تعدو على العصم 
جميلة لكن قبحها بالشرك في بعضها
وعارضها أمير الشعراء بالرائعة التي لا أمل من سماعها من شريط الحمين ( مختارات من شعر شوقي)
ريم على القاع بين البان و العلم *** احل سفك دمي في الاشهر الحرم

رمى القضاء بعيني جؤذر اسدا *** يا ساكن القاع ادرك ساكن الاجم

لما رنا حدثتني النفس قائلة: *** يا ويح جنبك بالسهم المصيب رمي

جحدتها و كتمت السهم في كبدي *** جرح الاحبة عندي غير ذي الم

رزقت اسمح ما في الناس من خلق *** اذا رزقت التماس العذر في الشيم

يا لائمي في هواه و الهوى قدر *** لو شفك الوجد لم تعذل و لم تلم

لقد انلتك اذنا غير واعية *** و رب منصت و القلب في صمم

يا ناعس الطرف لا ذقت الهوى ابدا *** اسهرت مضناك في حفظ الهوى فنم

افديك الفا و لا الو الخيال فدا *** اغراك بالبخل من اغراه بالكرم

سرى فصادف جرحا داميا فاسا *** و رب فضل على العشاق للحلم

من الموائس بانا بالربى و قنا *** اللاعبات بروحي السافحات دمي

السافرات كامثال البدور ضحا *** يغرن شمس الضحى بالحلي و العصم

القاتلات باجفان بها سقم *** و للمنية اسباب من السقم

العاثرات بالباب الرجال *** و قد اقلن من عثرات الدل في الرسم

المضرمات خدودا اسفرت و جلت *** عن فتنة تسلم الاكباد للضرم

الحاملات لواء الحسن مختلفا *** اشكاله و هو فرد غير منقسم

من كل بيضاء او سمراء زينتا *** للعين و الحسن في الارام كالعصم

يرعن للبصر السامى و من عجب *** اذا اشرن اسرن الليث بالعنم

و ضعت خدي و فسمت الفؤاد ربى *** يرتعن في كنس منه و في اكم

يا بنت ذا اللبد المحمي جانبه *** القاك في الغاب ام القاك في الاطم؟

ما كنت اعلم حتى عن مسكنه *** ان المنى و المنايا مضرب الخيم

من انبت الغصن من صمصامة ذكر؟ *** و اخرج الريم من ضرغامة قرم؟

بيني و بينك من سمر القنا حجب *** و مثلها عفة عذرية العصم

لم اغشى مغناكك الا في غضون كرى *** مغناك ابعد للمشتاق من ارم
إلى أن قال:
مُحَمَّدٌ صَفوَةُ الباري وَرَحمَتُهُ
وَبُغيَةُ اللَهِ مِن خَلقٍ وَمِن نَسَمِ

وَصاحِبُ الحَوضِ يَومَ الرُسلِ سائِلَةٌ
مَتى الوُرودُ وَجِبريلُ الأَمينُ ظَمي

سَناؤُهُ وَسَناهُ الشَمسُ طالِعَةً
فَالجِرمُ في فَلَكٍ وَالضَوءُ في عَلَمِ

قَد أَخطَأَ النَجمَ ما نالَت أُبُوَّتُهُ
مِن سُؤدُدٍ باذِخٍ في مَظهَرٍ سَنِمِ

نُموا إِلَيهِ فَزادوا في الوَرى شَرَفاً
وَرُبَّ أَصلٍ لِفَرعٍ في الفَخارِ نُمي

حَواهُ في سُبُحاتِ الطُهرِ قَبلَهُمُ
نورانِ قاما مَقامَ الصُلبِ وَالرَحِمِ

لَمّا رَآهُ بَحيرا قالَ نَعرِفُهُ
بِما حَفِظنا مِنَ الأَسماءِ وَالسِيَمِ

سائِل حِراءَ وَروحَ القُدسِ هَل عَلِما
مَصونَ سِرٍّ عَنِ الإِدراكِ مُنكَتِمِ

كَم جيئَةٍ وَذَهابٍ شُرِّفَت بِهِما
بَطحاءُ مَكَّةَ في الإِصباحِ وَالغَسَمِ

وَوَحشَةٍ لِاِبنِ عَبدِ اللَهِ بينَهُما
أَشهى مِنَ الأُنسِ بِالأَحسابِ وَالحَشَمِ

يُسامِرُ الوَحيَ فيها قَبلَ مَهبِطِهِ
وَمَن يُبَشِّر بِسيمى الخَيرِ يَتَّسِمِ

لَمّا دَعا الصَحبُ يَستَسقونَ مِن ظَمَإٍ
فاضَت يَداهُ مِنَ التَسنيمِ بِالسَنَمِ

وَظَلَّلَتهُ فَصارَت تَستَظِلُّ بِهِ
غَمامَةٌ جَذَبَتها خيرَةُ الدِيَمِ

مَحَبَّةٌ لِرَسولِ اللَهِ أُشرِبَها
قَعائِدُ الدَيرِ وَالرُهبانُ في القِمَمِ

إِنَّ الشَمائِلَ إِن رَقَّت يَكادُ بِها
يُغرى المادُ وَيُغرى كُلُّ ذي نَسَمِ

وَنودِيَ اِقرَأ تَعالى اللَهُ قائِلُها
لَم تَتَّصِل قَبلَ مَن قيلَت لَهُ بِفَمِ

هُناكَ أَذَّنَ لِلرَحَمَنِ فَاِمتَلَأَت
أَسماعُ مَكَّةَ مِن قُدسِيَّةِ النَغَمِ

فَلا تَسَل عَن قُرَيشٍ كَيفَ حَيرَتُها
وَكَيفَ نُفرَتُها في السَهلِ وَالعَلَمِ

تَساءَلواعَن عَظيمٍ قَد أَلَمَّ بِهِم
رَمى المَشايِخَ وَالوِلدانِ بِاللَمَمِ

ياجاهِلينَ عَلى الهادي وَدَعوَتِهِ
هَل تَجهَلونَ مَكانَ الصادِقِ العَلَمِ

لَقَّبتُموهُ أَمينَ القَومِ في صِغَرٍ
وَما الأَمينُ عَلى قَولٍ بِمُتَّهَمِ

فاقَ البُدورَ وَفاقَ الأَنبِياءَ فَكَم
بِالخُلقِ والخَلقِ مِن حُسنٍ وَمِن عِظَمِ

جاءَ النبِيّونَ بِالآياتِ فَاِنصَرَمَت
وَجِئتَنا بِحَكيمٍ غَيرِ مُنصَرِمِ

آياتُهُ كُلَّما طالَ المَدى جُدُدٌ
يَزينُهُنَّ جَلالُ العِتقِ وَالقِدَمِ

يَكادُ في لَفظَةٍ مِنهُ مُشَرَّفَةٍ
يوصيكَ بِالحَقِّ وَالتَقوى وَبِالرَحِمِ

يا أَفصَحَ الناطِقينَ الضادَ قاطِبَةً
حَديثُ
كَ الشَهدُ عِندَ الذائِقِ الفَهِمِ

حَلَّيتَ مِن عَطَلٍ جيدَ البَيانِ بِهِ
في كُلِّ مُنتَثِرٍ في حُسنِ مُنتَظِمِ

بِكُلِّ قَولٍ كَريمٍ أَنتَ قائِلُهُ
تُحـ
يِ القُلوبَ وَتُحيِ مَيِّتَ الهِمَمِ

سَرَت بَشائِرُ باِلهادي وَمَولِدِهِ
في الشَرقِ والغَربِ مَسرىالنورِ في الظُلَمِ

تَخَطَّفَت مُهَجَ الطاغينَ مِن عَرَبٍ
وَطَيَّرَت أَنفُسَ الباغينَ مِن عُجُمِ

ريعَت لَها شَرَفُ الإيوانِ فَاِنصَدَعَت
مِن صَدمَةِ الحَقِّ لا مِن صَدمَةِالقُدُمِ

أَتَيتَ وَالناسُ فَوضى لا تَمُرُّ بِهِم
إِلّا عَلى صَنَمٍ قَد هامَ في صَنَمِ

وَالأَرضُ مَملوءَةٌ جَوراً مُسَخَّرَةٌ
لِكُلِّ طاغِيَةٍ في الخَلقِ مُحتَكِمِ

مُسَيطِرُالفُرس  ِ يَبغي في رَعِيَّتِهِ
وَقَيصَرُالرومِ مِن كِبرٍأَصَمُّ عَمِ

يُعَذِّبانِ عِبادَ اللَهِ في شُبَهٍ
وَيَذبَحانِ كَما ضَحَّيتَ بِالغَنَمِ

وَالخَلقُ يَفتِكُ أَقواهُم بِأَضعَفِهِم
كَاللَيثِ بِالبَهمِ أَو كَالحوتِ بِالبَلَمِ

أَستتتترى بِكَ اللَهُ لَيلاً إِذ مَلائِكُهُ
والرُسلُ في المَسجِدِالأَقص  ى عَلى قَدَمِ

لَمّا خَطَرتَ بِهِ اِلتَفّوا بِسَيِّدِهِم
كَالشُهبِ بِالبَدرِ أَو كَالجُندِ بِالعَلَمِ

صَلّى وَراءَكَ مِنهُم كُلُّ ذي خَطَرٍ
وَمَن يَفُز بِحَبيبِ اللَهِ يَأتَمِمِ

جُبتَ السَماواتِ أَو ما فَوقَهُنَّ بِهِم
عَلى مُنَوَّرَةٍ دُرِّيَّةِ اللُجُمِ

رَكوبَةً لَكَ مِن عِزٍّ وَمِن شَرَفٍ
لا في الجِيادِ وَلا في الأَينُقِ الرُسُمِ

مَشيئَةُ الخالِقِ الباري وَصَنعَتُهُ
وَقُدرَةُ اللَهِ فَوقَ الشَكِّ وَالتُهَمِ

حَتّى بَلَغتَ سَماءً لا يُطارُ لَها
عَلى جَناحٍ وَلا يُسعى عَلى قَدَمِ

وَقيلَ كُلُّ نَبِيٍّ عِندَ رُتبَتِهِ
وَيا مُحَمَّدُ هَذا العَرشُ فَاِستَلِمِ

خَطَطتَ لِلدينِ وَالدُنيا عُلومَهُما
يا قارِئَ اللَوحِ بَل يا لامِسَ القَلَمِ

أَحَطتَ بَينَهُما بِالسِرِّ وَاِنكَشَفَت
لَكَ الخَزائِنُ مِن عِلمٍ وَمِن حِكَمِ

وَضاعَفَ القُربُ ما قُلِّدتَ مِن مِنَنٍ
بِلا عِدادٍ وَما طُوِّقتَ مِن نِعَمِ

سَل عُصبَةَ الشِركِ حَولَ الغارِ سائِمَةً
لَولا مُطارَدَةُ المُختارِ لَم تُسَمَ

هَل أَبصَروا الأَثَرَالوَضّا  ءَ أَم سَمِعوا
هَمسَ التَسابيحِ وَالقُرآنِ مِن أُمَمِ

وَهَل تَمَثَّلَ نَسجُ العَنكَبوتِ لَهُم
كَالغابِ وَالحائِماتُ وَالزُغبُ كَالرُخَمِ

فَأَدبَروا وَوُجوهُ الأَرضِ تَلعَنُهُم
كَباطِلٍ مِن جَلالِ الحَقِّ مُنهَزِمِ

لَولا يَدُ اللَهِ بِالجارَينَ ما سَلِما
وَعَينُهُ حَولَ رُكنِ الدينِ لَم يَقُمِ

تَوارَيا بِجَناحِ اللَهِ وَاِستَتَرا
وَمَن يَضُمُّ جَناحُ اللَهِ لا يُضَمِ

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تجاهلتم شعري الذي قلته ملغزا عن إحدى الشخصيات التاريخية ......... سامحكم الله
انظروه في الصفحة السابقة

----------


## أم معاذة

بلاءٌ ليس يشبهه بلاءٌ ***عداوة غير ذي حسب ودينِ
يبيحك منه عرضاً لم يصنه *** ويقدح منك في عرض مصونِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تجاهلتم شعري الذي قلته ملغزا عن إحدى الشخصيات التاريخية ......... سامحكم الله
> انظروه في الصفحة السابقة


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. كان ميقات شعرك في وقت الصَّوارف، ثم تُنُوسِي بعدُ، وعلى كلٍّ فلم يتبيَّن لي حلُّ لغزك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهات معناه. جزيت خيرًا.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وههنا شعرُ أندلسيٌ مغربي -حتى نوازي بين المشارقة والمغاربة (ابتسامة)-، لابن حمديس:*أيا خُلُجَ المدامِعِ لا تغيضي    وَذُوبي غَيْرَ جامدةٍ وَفيضي
فقد قُلِبَ التّأسِّي بالرَّزايا    أسىً ملأ التراقِيَ بالجريضِ
أراكَ على الرّحيلِ بأرْضِ مَحْلٍ    فقيرَ الرّحْلِ من زادٍ عريضِ
فَدَعْ أشَرَ الجَموحِ وكُنْ ذليلاً    لعِزِّ الله كالعَوْدِ المروضِ!
وأشقى الناس في الأُخرى ابنُ دنيا    يقول لِنَفسِهِ في الغيِّ خُوضي
أَما شَرَحَتْ له عِبَرُ اللَّيالي    معانِيَ بَعْدَ مُلْتَبِسِ الغموضِ
وناحتْ هَذِهِ الدُّنْيا عَلَيه    فظنَّ نياحَها شَدْوَ القريضِ
فلا يَغتَرَّ بالحدثانِ غَمْرٌ    لذيذُ النوم في طَرْفٍ غضيضِ
فقَد يُصْمي الرَّدى في الوكدِ فَرخاً    فَيَرْتَعُ منه في لحمٍ غريضِ
وَيُبلْي غَيْرَ مُستَبقٍ حيَاةً    لِقَشْعَمِ شاهِقٍ مَيْتِ النهوضِ
وساعاتُ الفَتى سُودٌ وَبِيضٌ    تُرَحِّلُ سُودَ لِمّتِهِ ببيضِ
يذوقُ المرءُ في مَحْياهُ موتاً    جفُوفَ الزّهْرِ في الروضِ الأَريضِ!
وأشراكُ الرّدى في الغيب تخفى    كما يَخْفَيْنَ في تُرْبِ الحضيضِ
عجبتُ لجَمْعِهِ فيهنّ صَيدًا    بها بينَ القشاعِمِ والبَعوضِ
رأيتُ الخلقَ مرْضَى لا يُداوَى    لهم كَلَبٌ مِنَ الزّمَنِ العضوضِ!
وَلا آسٍ لهم إِلّا مريضٌ    فهل يُجْدي المريضُ على المريضِ؟!
يواصلُ فيهمُ فتكُ ابن آوى    وهم في غَفْلَةِ البَهَمِ الرَّبِيضِ
وما ينجو امرُؤٌ من قَبضَتَيهِ    يُدِلُّ بِسَبق مُنْجَرِدٍ قبيضِ

*

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وضعنا الحل في مجلس اللغة العربية منذ ثلاثة أيام أو أكثر ، والحل باختصار : عامر بن الطفيل بن مالك بن جعفر بن كلاب بن ربيعة بن عامر بن صعصعة ، وهو سيد بني عامر في وقته وأحد فرسانها وشعرائها المشهورين ، وابن عم الشاعر والصحابي الجليل لبيد بن ربيعة ، و ( فيف الريح ) المذكور في الأبيات هو من أيام بني عامر في الجاهلية ، وفيه فُقِئت عين الشاعر .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* لابن حمديس أيضًا:
أراك ركبتَ في الأهوال بحراً  • • •  عظيماً ليس يُؤمن من خطوبهْ
تُسَيّرُ فلْكهُ شرْقـاً وغَرْبـاً  • • •  وتُدْفَعُ من صَبَـاهُ إلى جنوبهْ
وأصعبُ من ركوبِ البحر عندي  • • •  أُمُورٌ ألجأتكَ إلى ركوبهْ!

*

----------


## أم معاذة

هون عليك فلن أريدك في وغى *** لتطاعن وتناوش وضراب
كن واقفاً في الجيش آخر آخر *** فإن انهزمتُ مضيت في الهراب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* 
•  لابن حمديس أيضًا:وَجَـدْتُ الحِلْمَ ينصُرُني على مَنْ • •  أسُـلُّ لحَرْبِه ظُبةَ الحُسَامِ
ولي كَلِمٌ كأنَّ اللَّفْظَ منها • • يَـرُشّ السَّمعَ منه بالسّهامِ
ولكنِّي أُكَفْكِفها بِحِلْمٍ • • يُلاثُ البُرْدُ منه على شمامِ
ولستُ أُعيدُ من حَنَـقٍ عليه • • مخاطبةً لتجديدِ الخِصامِ
ويقْصُـرُ في الحقيقة كلُّ شيءٍ • • ثَنَيْتَ جمِيعَـهُ غَيْرَ الكَلامِ

*

----------


## أم معاذة

عرضت نصيحة مني ليحيى *** فقال غششتني والنصح مر
ومالي أنَّ أكون أعيب يحيى *** و يحيى طاهر الأثواب بر
ولكن قد أتانا أنَّ يحيى *** يقال عليه في نقعاء شر
فقلت له: تجنب كل شيء *** يعاب عليك إنَّ الحر حر

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* لابن رشيق القيرواني:**يا خيبة الحرِّ الذي  • •  لم يلقَ فوقَ الأَرض حرّا
بكَّرتُ للحظِّ الذي  • •   صادفْتُه في اللَّيلِ أَسْرَى
وطَفِقْت أَجْرِي خَلفَه  • •   من ساعَتي وهلُمَّ جرّا
جَاريْتُ هذا الدَّهرَ لكِـ  • •   ـنْ ما وجدْتُ عليه نصرا
ورجعتُ والآمال قَتْـ  • •   ـلى منه والأَطماعُ أَسْرَى
لا بَطْشَتي كُبْرى ولا  • •   تُغْني على اللأْواءِ صُغْرَى
وأَظلُّ في سوق الكَسَا  • •   دِ أُباع فيه ولَسْتُ أُشْرى
في معشر خَسُّوا ولـ  • •   ـكن قد أَهانُوا الحرّ قهرا
صُفر الوجوهِ وربما  • •   لاحت لك الأَقفاءُ حمرا
ولربما كان القفا  • •   باعاً وكان القدُّ شبرا
مَرْضَى ولا يَبْرَوْنَ؛ إِذ  • •  داءُ الخَسَاسَةِ لَيْسَ يَبْرى
الكلبُ يُكسى عندهُم  • •   بالوَشْي والضِّرغامُ يَعْرَى
والحُّر بينهمُ يمو  • •   تُ مجاعةً لو كان خِضْرَا
ما فيهم إِلا مُعا  • •   رُ المجدِ مَعْمُولٌ مُطرَّى
يا قلبُ ويحك! ما كذا  • •    عوَّدتني ذلاَّ وذُعْرا
والحزن يقتلُ كلَّ من  • •   لا يقتلُ الأَحزانَ صَبْرَا
كم خِلَّةٍ ليَ أَعْرَضَتْ  • •   فتركتُها وعَشِقْتُ أُخرى
وتركتُها.. لا القلبُ مُكْتـ  • •   ـئِبٌ ولا الأَجفانُ عَبْرَى
ما النيلُ من ماءِ الحيا  • •   ةِ ولا جميعُ الأَرضِ مِصْرَا
ولكم غَرَبْتُ من السُّرى  • •   في ليلةٍ وطلعت فَجْرَا
ولكم وجدت الموتَ حلواً  • •   حين ذُقْتُ الذُّلْ مُرّا
ولكمْ أُعيَّر بالغُرو  • •   رِ، نعم فَطِنْتُ وكُنْت غِرّا !
والمجدُ مرٌّ طَعْمُه  • •   لا تحسبنَّ المجْدَ تمرَا
واطمعْ ولا تَهْزِم رجَا  • •   ءَك إِنَّ بعد العُسْر يُسْرا
والدَّهر يجمعُ ثم يسـ  • •   ـمَحُ قد رأَينا ذاكَ دَهْرا
وأَنا الذي ما عِشْتُ حتَّى  • •   قد قَتَلْتُ الدَّهر خُبْرا
والموتُ أَولى بالفَتى  • •   من عِيشَةٍ في الذُّلِّ غَبْرَا
وإِذا تملَّكَتِ اللِّئَا  • •   مُ فإِنَّ مَوْتَ الحُرِّ أَحْرَى !

*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لمصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي:*
لعمركَ ما راحت بِلُبّى صَبَابةٌ • • ولا نازعتني مُهجَتِي سورةُ الخَمرِ
ولا هاجَني وجدٌ ولا رسمُ مَنزلٍ • • عَفاءٍ ولكن هكذا سنَّةُ الشِّعرِ
ومَن كان ذَا نفسٍ كنفسي قريحةٍ • • من الهمّ لا يُعنى بوصلٍ ولا هجَرِ
كأني ولم أسلخ ثلاثين حِجّةً • • ولم يَجرِ يوماً خاطرُ الشيّبِ في شَعري
أخو مائةٍ تَمشي الهُوَينا كأنَّه • • إذا ما مشى في السّهلِ في جَبَلٍ وَعر
إذا شابَ قلبُ المرءِ شابَ رجاؤُه • • وشابَ هواهُ وهوَ في ضَحوةِ العُمرِ
حَييتُ بآمالي فلمّا كَذَبنَنِي • • قنعتُ فلم أحفِل بِقُلٍّ ولا كُثرِ
وأصبحت لا أرجو سِوَى الجَرعةِ التي • • أذوقُ إذا ما ذقتها راحةَ القبر
وليسَت حياةُ المرءِ إلا أمانيًا • • إذا هي ضاعت فالحياة على الإِثر
جزى اللهُ عني اليأسَ خيراً فإنه • • كفاني ما ألقى من الأملِ المر
وراضَ جماحي للزمان وحُكمِه • • بما شاءَ من عدلٍ وما شاءَ من جُور
فما أنا إن ساءَ الزمانُ بساخطٍ • • ولا أنا إن سر الزمانُ بِمُغتَر
إذا ما سفيهٌ نالني منه قادِحٌ • • من الذمّ لم يُحرِج بموقِفه صَدري
أعودُ إلى نفسي فإن كان صادِقاً • • عَتَبتُ على نفسي واصلحت من أمري
وإلا فما ذنبي إلى الناس إن طغى • • هواها فما ترضى بخيرٍ ولا شر
أمولاي عذراً إن للهم صرعةً • • تطير بسر المرءِ من حيث لا يدري
وإني لأتحيي لقاءَكَ شاكياً • • وأنت الذي ألهمتني خلق الصبرِ
وأوردتني من بحرِ علمِكَ مَورِداً • • أمنتُ به الكفرانَ في موضعِ الشُّكرِ

*

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

محمد بن غالب الرفاء الرصافي - رصافة بلنسية -


إيهٍ وهَلْ مَعَ إيهٍ يا أبَا عُمَرٍ    **   مِن تُحْفَةٍ غَيْرَ إِعْظَامٍ وَإِكْبَارِ

وَغَيْرَ عَقْدِ صَفَاءٍ قَدْ قَسَمَتُ لَكُمْ **    مَعِينَهُ بَيْنَ إِعْلانٍ وَإِسْرَارِ

عَجِبْتُ مِنْ مَعْشَرٍ تُمْطَى مَآثِرُهُمْ  **   مِنَ الثَّنَاءِ عَلَيْهَا ظَهْرَ طَيَّارِ

مَا بَالُهُمْ رَقَدُوا في لَيْنِ عَيْشِهِمُ **   عَنْ جَارِهِمْ وَهْوَ مَحْسُومٌ بإِقْتَارِ

مَاكَانَ أَقْدَرَهُمْ أَنْ يَأْخُذُوا لَكُمُ ** عَلَى البَدِيهِ مِنَ الأَيَّامِ بالثَارِ

وَالحُرُّ أَكْثَرُ مَا يُزْرِي بِحَاجَتِهِ **   تَوَسُّطٌ مِنْ خَبِيثِ النَّفْسِ خَوَّارِ

صَوْنُ الفَتَى وَجْهَهُ أَبْقَى لِهِمَّتِهِ **   والرِّزْقُ جَارٍ عَلى حَدٍّ وَمِقْدَارِ

قَنِعْتُ وامْتَدَّ مَالي فَالسَّمَاءُ يَدِي **   وَنَجْمُهَا دِرْهَمِي والشَّمْسُ دينَاري

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* وقال عمرو بن معديكرب الزبيدي:
لَيْسَ الجَمالُ بِمِئْزَر • • • فاعْلَمْ وإِنْ رُدِّيتَ بُرْدَا
إِنَّ الجَمالَ مَعادِنٌ • • • ومَناقِبٌ أَوْرَثْنَ مَجْدَا
كُلُّ امْرِىءٍ يَجْرِي إلى • • • يَوْمِ الهِياجِ بِما اسْتَعَدَّا
كَمْ مِن أَخٍ لِيَ صالِحٍ • • • بَوَّأْتُهُ بِيَدَيَّ لَحْدا
ما إِنْ جَزِعْتُ ولا هَلِعْـ • • • ـتُ ولا يَرُدُّ بُكايَ زَنْدا
أَلْبَسْتُهُ أَثْوابَـهُ • • • وخُلِقْتُ يومَ خُلِقْتُ جَلْدا
أُغْنِي غَناء الذَّاهِبيـ • • • ـنَ أُعَدُّ لِلأَعْداءِ عَدّا
ذَهَبَ الذينَ أُحِبُّهُمْ • • • وبَقِيتُ مَثْلَ السَّيْفِ فَرْدا

*

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

حيا الله المعارف والله إنكم من قوم ألسنتهم للكرم مغارف

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* بارك الله فيك، وحيَّاك وبيَّاك.
والمرء ممتحنٌ بخُلَّة دهرهِ • • طورًا بها يشقى، وطورًا يسعدُ
وعلى كلا الحالين لا يبقى بها • • سعْدٌ يقيم ولا شقاء يقعدُ
وأخو الوفاء قليلة إخوانه • • وأخو الحياء بها عديمٌ مُفرَدُ
لا تدْعُ للمعروف إلَّا أهلَه • • فالجود في الشِّيم السليمة يوجدُ
واللؤمُ في الطَّبع اللَّئيم مركَّبٌ • • كالزند في طرفيه نارٌ توقدُ
ولرُبَّ معتذرٍ إليك ودونه • • قاسي الطَّبيعة أفعوان أربدُ
وإذا رأيت العيش راقك صفوه • • فتوقَّهُ، ما كُلُّ ماءٍ يوردُ !
كرِّر لحاظك في الزَّمان أما ترى • • أنَّ النفوس عليه زرع يحصدُ
وكأنَّما الدُّنيا تقول لمن بها: • • عيشي وعيشُك عن قليلٍ ينفدُ
والنَّفس لا تنفكُّ من خُدَع المنى • • العمر يبلى والمُنَى تتجدَّدُ
إنَّ الحياة لذي الضَّلال منيةٌ • • والموت للنَّفس الزَّكيَّة مولدُ
يحيى الذي يحيا بسقياه النَّدَى • • حتى يكاد بما سقاه يخلدُ
ولئن بَكَتْهُ المكرمات فقد بَكَت • • فقدَ امرىءٍ هو مقلتاها واليدُ

*

----------


## الهجرة

قال محمود سامي البارودي -رحمه الله- 
لأَيِّ خَلِيلٍ فِي الزَّمَانِ أُرَافِقُ ***وأكثرُ من لاقيتُ خبٌّ مُنافِقٌ ؟ 
بَلَوْتُ بَنِي الدُّنْيَا، فَلَمْ أَرَ صَادِقاً*** فَأَيْنَ لَعَمْرِي الأَكْرَمُونَ الأَصَادِقُ؟ 
أُحاوِلُ أمراً قَصَّرت دونَهُ النُهى ***وشابَت ولَم تَبلُغُ مَداهُ المَفارِقُ 
وأعظَمُ ما تَرجوهُ ما لا تَنالُهُ*** وأكثرُ مَنْ تَلقاهُ مَنْ لا يوافِقُ 
وَمَا كُلُّ مَنْ حَدَّ الرَّوِيَّة َ حَازِمٌ ***وَلاَ كُلُّ مَنْ رَامَ السَّوِيَّة َ فَارِقُ 
أَضَعْتُ زَمَانِي بَيْنَ قَوْمٍ لَوَ انَّ لِي ***بِهِم غَيرَهُم ما أرهَقَتنى البَوائقُ 
فإن أكُ مُلقَى الرَحلِ فيهِم فإنَّنى ***لَهُمْ بِالْخِلالِ الصَّالِحاتِ مُفَارِقُ 
مَعَاشِرُ سادُوا بِالنِّفَاقِ، وَمَا لَهُمْ*** أُصُولٌ أَظَلَّتْهَا فُرُوعٌ بَوَاسِقُ 
فَأَعْلَمُهُمْ عِنْدَ الْخُصُومَة ِ جاهِلٌ*** وأَتْقَاهُمُ عِنْد الْعَفَافَة ِ فَاسِقُ 
طَلاَقَة ُ وَجْهٍ تَحْتَهَا الْغَيْظُ كَاشِرٌ*** وَنَغْمَة ُ وُدٍّ بيْنَهَا الْغَدْرُ نَاعِقُ 
وأخلاقُ صِبيانٍ إذا ما بَلوتَهُم ***عَلِمْتَ بِأَنَّ الْجَهْلَ فِي النَّاسِ نَافِقُ 
تَعَلَّمتُ كَظمَ الغيظِ فيهِم ، وإنَّهُ ***لَحِلمٌ ، ولَكِن لِلحَفيظة ِ ماحِقُ 
دَعونِى إلى الجُلَّى ، فَقُمتُ مُبادِراً ***وإنِّى إلى أمثالِ تِلكَ لَسابِقُ 
فَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرَّ الْجِدُّ سَاقُوا حُمُولَهُمْ ***إلى حيثُ لو يَبلُغهُ حادٍ وسائقُ 
فَلا رَحِمَ اللهُ امرأً باعَ دِينَهُ ***بِدُنيا سِواهُ وهوَ لِلحقِّ رامِقُ 
عَلَى أَنَّنِي حَذَّرْتُهُمْ غِبَّ أَمْرِهِمْ*** وأنذرتهم لو كان يفقهُ مائقُ 
وَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: كُفُّوا عَنِ الشَّرِّ تَغْنَمُوا*** فَلِلشرِّ يومٌ-لامَحالة َ-ماحِقُ 
فَظَنُّوا بِقولِى غَيرَ ما فى يَقينهِ ***عَلَى أَنَّنِي فِي كُلِّ مَا قُلْتُ صَادِقُ 
فَهَلْ عَلِمُوا أَنِّي صَدَعْتُ بِحُجَّتِي ***وَقَدْ ظَهَرَتْ بَعْدَ الْخَفَاءِ الْحَقَائِقُ؟ 
فتبَّا لَهُم مِن مَعشَرٍ ليسَ فيهمً ***رَشِيدٌ، وَلاَ مِنْهُمْ خَلِيلٌ مُصَادِقُ 
ظَنَنْتُ بِهِمْ خَيْراً، فَأُبْتُ بِحَسْرَة ٍ ***لَها شجنٌ بينَ الجوانِحِ لاصِقُ 
فياليتنِى راجَعتُ حِلمِى ، ولم أكن ***زعيماً ، وعاقَتنِى لِذَاكَ العوائقُ 
وَيَا لَيْتَنِي أَصْبَحْتُ فِي رَأْسِ شَاهِقٍ*** ولم أرى ما آلت إليهِ الوثائقُ 
هُمُ عَرَّضُونِي لِلْقَنَا، ثُمَّ أَعْرَضُوا ***سِراعاً ولم يَطرُق منِ الشرِّ طارِقُ 
وَقَدْ أَقْسَمُوا أَلاَّ يَزُولُوا، فَمَا بَدَا*** سنا الفجرِ إلاَّ والنِساءُ طَوالِقُ 
مَضَوْا غَيْرَ مَعْذُورِينَ، لاَ النَّقْعُ سَاطِعٌ ***وَلاَ الْبيضُ فِي أَيْدِي الْكُمَاة ِ دَوَالِقُ 
وَلَكِنْ دَعَتْهُمْ نَبْأَة ٌ، فَتَفَرَّقُوا ***كَمَا انْقَضَّ فِي سِرْبٍ مِنَ الطَّيْرِ بَاشِقُ 
فَكَمْ آبِقٍ تَلْقَاهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ طَارِدٍ ***وكَم واقِفٍ تَلقاهُ والعقلُ آبِقُ 
إِذَا أَبْصَرُوا شَخْصاً يَقُولُونَ جَحْفَلٌ ***وَجُبْنُ الْفَتَى سَيْفٌ لِعَيْنَيْهِ بَارِقُ 
أُسودٌ لَدى الأبياتِ بينَ نِسائهِمْ ***وَلَكِنَّهُمْ عِنْدَ الْهِيَاجِ نَقَانِقُ 
إذا المرءُ لم يَنهَض بِقائمِ سَيفهِ ***فيا ليتَ شِعرِى ، كيفَ تُحمَى الحقائقُ ؟

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

* علي بن عبد الله المالكي (667 هـ) :

عذبت قلبي بهجر منك متصل ... يا من هواه ضمير غير منفصل
ما زال من غير تأكيد صدودك لي ...  فما عدولك من عطف إلى بدل*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
فَرَسْتَ شُوَيْهَتي وفَجَعْت طفلاً • • • ونسواناً وأنت لهم ربيبُ
نَشَأتَ مع السِّخَال وأنت طفلٌ • • • فما أدراك أنَّ أباك ذئبُ ؟
إذا كان الطِّباع طباع سوءٍ • • • فليس بمصلح طبعاً أريبُ !

*

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*قال أعرابي : 
ما إن* رأيت ولا سمعت بمثله ** فيما مضى من سالف الأحقاب
من فعل علج جئته ليخيط لي ** ثوباً فخرقه كفعل مصاب
فعلوته بهراوةٍ كانت معي **فسعى وأدبر هارباً للباب
أيشق ثوبي ثم يقعد آمناً ** كلا ومنزل سورة الأحزاب
..............................
*ولعل الصواب : ما لا رايت ..  *

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال حاتم الطائي: 
أماوي! قد طال التجنب والهجر، • • •وقد عذرتني، من طلابكم، العذرُ 
أماوي! إن المال غادٍ ورائح، • • •ويبقى ، من المال، الآحاديث والذكرُ 
أماوي! إني لا أقول لسائلٍ، • • •إذا جاءَ يوْماً، حَلّ في مالِنا نَزْرُ 
أماوي! إما مانع فمبين، • • •وإما عطاءٌ لا ينهنهه الزجرُ 
أماوي! ما يغني الثراءُ عن الفتى ، • • •إذا حشرجت نفس وضاق بها الصدرُ 
إذا أنا دلاني، الذين أحبهم، • • • لِمَلْحُودَة ٍ، زُلْجٌ جَوانبُها غُبْرُ 
وراحوا عجلاً ينفصون أكفهم، • • •يَقولونَ قد دَمّى أنامِلَنا الحَفْرُ 
أماوي! إن يصبح صداي بقفرة  ٍ• • • من الأرض، لا ماء هناك ولا خمرُ 
ترى ْ أن ما أهلكت لم يك ضرني، • • • وأنّ يَدي ممّا بخِلْتُ بهِ صَفْرُ 
أماوي! إني، رب واحد أمه • • • أجرت، فلا قتل عليه ولا أسرُ 
وقد عَلِمَ الأقوامُ، لوْ أنّ حاتِماً  • • •  أراد ثراء المال، كان له وفرُ 
وإني لا آلو، بكالٍ، ضيعة ، • • • فأوّلُهُ زادٌ، وآخِرُهُ ذُخْرُ 
يُفَكّ بهِ العاني، ويُؤكَلُ طَيّباً • • •وما إن تعريه القداح ولا الخمرُ 
ولا أظلِمُ ابنَ العمّ، إنْ كانَ إخوَتي • • • شهوداً، وقد أودى ، بإخوته، الدهرُ 
عُنينا زماناً بالتّصَعْلُكِ والغِنى • • • كما الدهر، في أيامه العسر واليسرُ 
كَسَينا صرُوفَ الدّهرِ لِيناً وغِلظَة ً • • •  وكلاً سقاناه بكأسيهما الدهرُ 
فما زادنا بأواً على ذي قرابة ٍ، • • • غِنانا، ولا أزرى بأحسابِنا الفقرُ 
فقِدْماً عَصَيتُ العاذِلاتِ، وسُلّطتْ • • • على مُصْطفَى مالي، أنامِلِيَ العَشْرُ 
وما ضَرّ جاراً، يا ابنة َ القومِ، فاعلمي • • • يُجاوِرُني، ألاَ يكونَ لهُ سِترُ 
بعَيْنيّ عن جاراتِ قوْميَ غَفْلَة ٌ • • •  وفي السّمعِ مني عن حَديثِهِمِ وَقْرُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *ابن عبدربِّه الأندلسي:**رَجاءٌ دُونَ أَقْرَبِه السَّحابُ • • وَوَعْدٌ مِثْلُ مَا لَمَعَ الْسَّرَابُ
وتَسويفٌ يَكِلُّ الصَّبر عَنْهُُ • • وَمَطْلٌ مَا يَقُومُ لَهُ حِسَابُ
وَدَهْرٌ سَادَتِ الْعُبدانُ فِيهُِ • • وَعاثَتْ في جَوَانِبِهِ الذِّئابُ
كِلابٌ لَوْ سَأَلْتَهُمُ تُرَابًا • • لَقالوا: عِنْدَنا انْقَطَعَ التُّرَابُ!
يُعَاقَبُ مَنْ أَسَاءَ الْقَوْلَ فِيهِمُْ • • وَإِنْ يُحْسِنْ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ ثَوَابُ*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ماتت ام ولد لابن عبد الملك الزيات فقال هذه القصيدة يصف حال ابنه ويشكوا حاله: 
ألا من رأى الطّفل المفـارق أمّـه 
بعيـد الكـرى عينـاه تنسكبـان؟ 

رأى كـلّ أمٍّ وابنهـا غيـر أمّـه 
يبيتـان تحـت اللّيـل ينتجيــان 

يرنّ بصوتٍ فـضّ قلبـي نشيجـه 
وسـحّ دمـوعٍ ثــرّة الهملــان 

وبات وحيداً فـي الفـراش تحثّـه 
بلابـل قلـبٍ دائــم الخفقــان 

ألا إنّ سجـلاً واحـداً إن هرقتـه 
من الدّمع أو سجليـن قـد شفيانـي 

فـلا تلحيانـي إن بكيـت فإنمــا 
أداوي بهـذا الدّمـع مـا تريــان 

وإنّ مكاناً في الثّـرى خـطّ لحـده 
لمن كان مـن قلبـي بكـلّ مكـان 

أحـقّ مكـانٍ بالزّيـارة والهـوى 
فهل أنتمـا إن عجـت منتظـران؟ 

فهبني عزمت الصّبر عنهـا لأنّنـي 
جليدٌ، فمن بالصّبـر لابـن ثمـان؟ 

ضعيف القوى لا يطلب الأجر حسبةً 
ولا يأتسي بالنّـاس فـي الحدثـان

ألا مـن أمنّيـه المنـى وأعــدّه 
 لعثـرة أيّـامٍ وصـرف زمــان؟ 

ألا من إذا ما جئت أكـرم مجلسـي 
 وإن غبت عنه حاطنـي وكفانـي؟ 

فلـم أر كالأيّـام كيـف تصيبنـي 
 ولا مثل هذا الدّهر كيـف رمانـي 

ولا مثـل أيّـامٍ فجعـت بفقدهــا 
 ولا مثـل يـومٍ بعـد ذاك دهانـي 

أعينيّ إلاّ تسعـدا اليـوم عبرتـي 
 فبئس إذن مـا فـي غـدٍ تعدانـي 

أعينـيّ إن أنـع السّـرور وأهلـه 
 وعهد الصّبا عنـدي فقـد نعيانـي 

أعينيّ إن أبـك البشاشـة والصّبـا 
 فقـد آذنـا منّـي وقـد بكيانــي 

ألا إنّ بيتـاً لـم أزره لشـدّ مــا 
 تلبّـس مـن قلبـي بـه وعنانـي 

ألا إنّ بيتـاً لـم أزره لعـزّ مــا 
 تضمّن منه فـي الثّـرى الكفنـان

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* 
إنَّ الكريم إذا تشاء خدعتَه    وترى اللَّئيم مجرِّبًا لا يُخدَعُ

*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
 وقال المعرِّي:*
*لا تَأمَنَنَّ أَخا داءٍ وَلا ضَمَنٍ   قَد يُحدِثُ السَيفُ كَلماً وَهوَ مَفلولُ
وَلا يَغُرَّنكَ مِمَّن قَلبُهُ أَحِنٌ   صَمتٌ فَإِنَّ حُسامَ الغِمرِ مَسلولُ
وَإِن دُلِلتَ عَلى شَرٍّ لِتَأتِيَهُ   فَأَنتَ مِنهُ عَلى ما ساءَ مَدلولُ
مَفعولُ خَيرِكَ في الأَفعالِ مُفتَقَدٌ   كَما تَعَذَّرَ في الأَسماءِ فَعلولُ
وَلا يَصُدَنّكَ عَن مَجدٍ وَلا شَرِفٍ   تَبغيهِ أَنَّكَ طَلقُ الوَجهِ بُهلولُ
*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
جزى الله الشَّدائد كلَّ خيرٍ  • • وإن جَرَّعْنَني غُصَصِي بِرِيْقِي!
وما شكـري لها إلاَّ لأنِّي  • •  عرفتُ بها عدوِّي من صديقي!

*

----------


## علي الغامدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للمؤانسه شعر جزل من عنتر بن شداد

بين العقيق وبينَ برْقَة ِ ثَهْمَد == طللٌ لعبلة َ مستهلُّ المعهدِ 
يا مسرحَ الآرام في وادي الحمى== هل فيكَ ذو شجنٍ يروحُ ويغتدي 
في أَيمَن العَلميْن دَرْسُ مَعالمٍ == أوهى بها جلدي وبانَ تجلدِي 
منْ كلّ فاتنة ٍ تلفتْ جيدُها == مرحاً كسالفة ِ الغزالِ الأغيد 
يا عبْلُ كمْ يُشْجَى فُؤَادي بالنَّوى == ويرُعني صَوْتُ الغُرابِ الأَسودِ 
كيف السُّلوُّ وما سمعتُ حمائماً== يَنْدُبْنَ إلاّ كُنْتُ أوَّلَ منْشِدِ 
ولقدْ حبستُ الدَّمع لا بخلاً بهِ ==يوْم الوداعِ على رُسوم المَعهَدِ 
وسألتُ طير الدَّوح كم مثلي شجا== بأنينهِ وحنينهِ المتردّد 
ناديتهُ ومدامعي منهلة ٌ == أيْن الخليُّ منَ الشَّجيِّ المُكْمَدِ 
لو كنتَ مثلي ما لبثت ملوّناً ==وهتفتّ في غضن النقا المتأوّد 
رَفعوا القبابَ على وُجوهٍ أشْرَقَتْ ==فيها فغيّبت السهى في الفرقد 
واسْتوْقفُوا ماءَ العُيونِ بأعينٍ ==مَكحولة بالسِّحْر لا بالإثمِدِ 
والشمسُ بين مضرَّجِ ومبلجٍ ==والغُصنُ بين موَشَّحٍ ومقلَّدِ 
يطلعنَ بين سوالفٍ ومعاطف == وقلائد منْ لؤلوءٍ وزبرجدِ 
قالوا اللّقاء غداً بمنْعَرَج اللِّوى== واطولَ شَوْقِ المستَهامِ إلى غدِ 
وتخالُ أنفاسي إذا ردَّدتها == بين الطلول محتْ نقوشَ المبْرد 
وتنوفة ٍ مجهولة ٍ قد خضتها == بسنان رمحٍ نارهُ لمْ تخمدِ 
باكرتها في فتية ٍ عبسية ٍ ==منْ كلِّ أرْوعَ في الكريهة ِ أصيدِ 
وتَرى بها الرَّاياتِ تَخفُقُ والقنا ==وَتَرى العَجاجَ كمثْل بَحرٍ مُزْبدِ 
فهناك تنْظرُ آلُ عَبْسٍ مَوْقفي ==والخيْلُ تَعثُر بالوشيج الأَمْلدِ 
وبوارقُ البيض الرقاقِ لوامعٌ ==في عارض مثلِ الغمام المرعدِ 
وذوابلُ السُّمر الدّقاق كأَنّها== تحتَ القتام نُجومُ لَيْلٍ أسوَد 
وحوافرُ الخيل العتاق على الصفا ==مثْلُ الصواعق في قفار الفدْفدِ 
باشرْتُ موكبها وخضتُ غُبارَها== أطفأتُ جَمرَ لهيبها المتوقِّدِ 
وكررتُ والأبطالُ بينَ تصادم ==وتهاجمٍ وتحزُّبٍ وتشدُّدِ 
وفَوارسُ الهيجاءِ بينَ ممانعٍ== ومُدافعٍ ومخادعٍ ومُعربدِ 
والبيضُ تلمعُ والرِّماح عواسلٌ ==والقومُ بين مجدَّلٍ ومقيدِ 
ومُوسَّدٍ تَحْتَ التُّرابِ وغيرُهُ== فوقَ الترابِ يئنُ غير موسَّدِ 
والجوُّ أقتمُ والنجومُ مضيئة ٌ ==والأفقُ مغبرُّ العنانِ الأربدِ 
أقحمتُ مهري تحتَ ظلّ عجاجة ٍ ==بسنان رمحٍ ذابلٍ ومهندِ

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

ومن العجائب والعجائب جمة*تقليد أهل الغرب مذهب مالك
معْ نهيه عن ذاك نهيا أكدت*آثاره في الكتْب عند السالك
لمْ لا يقلد مالك في نهيه*عن قفوه عند انعدام مدارك
والخطب عام في المذاهب كلها*تقليدها من فاعل أو تارك
فكأنها وحي فقبحا للهوى*كم ذا يجر إلى وخيم مهالك
تالله ما الإسلام يرجع مجده*حتى يعاد إلى قويم مسالك
تحكيم وحي الله في خلف وفي*كل الأمور وفي نظام ممالك
شعر الشيخ العلامة محمد بوخبزة التطواني الحسني حفظه الله

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

الحطيئة :





أسرة بائسة :

وَطَاوي ثلاثٍ عاصِب البطن مُرْملِ     **     بِبيْداءَ لمْ يعرفْ بها ساكِنٌ رسْما

أخي جفْوةٍ فيه من الأنس وَحْشَــــةٌ     **      يرى البُؤْسَ من شراسته نُعْمــــا

وأفردَ في شِعـــبٍ عجــوزاً إزاءَهَا     **      ثلاثُ أشبـــاحٍ تخــاُلُهـمْ  بَهْمــــا

حفــــاةً عُراةً ما اغْتذوْا خُبــزَ مَلــةٍ    **      ولا عرفُوا للبر مُذ خُلِقُوا َطَعْمـــاَ

ضيف وحيرة : 

رأى شبحاً وســط الظَّلام فراعــــهُ     **    فَلمَّا رأى ضيفـاً تشمَّــر واهتمَّــــا

فقال : هَيَا رَبَّاه ُ ضيــــفٌ ولا قِرى   **     بِحقَّك لا تحرمهُ تا الليلةَ اللَّحمـــــاَ !

فقـــــَال ابنــــُهُ لمَّا رَآهُ بِحـــــــــيرة  ٍ   **    أَيا أبَتيِ اذْبحــْني وَيَسّر لهُ طُعْمـــاَ

ولا تعْتذر بالعدِْم  عَلَّ الَّذي طـــــراَ    **   يظُنُّ لنا مالاً فيوسعنـــــــــ  ا ذَمَّـــــا

فرَوَّى قليلاً ثــــمَّ أحْجَـــــمَ بُرهـــــةً   **   وإنْ هُوَ لمْ يذبــــح فتاهُ فقـــد همـــا

غوث ونجدة :

فَبيْنا هُمَــــــا عَنَّت على البُعْد عَانَــةٌ    **  قد انْتَظمتْ من خلفِ مِسْحلها نَظْمـا

عِطاشاً تُريدُ الماءَ فانسابَ نحوهــــاَ    **  على أنَّــــهُ منها  إلى دمِهـــا أظْمـــاَ

فأمْهلــــهاَ حتىَّ تروَّتْ عِطاشُهـــــــا    **   فأرسلَ فِيها منْ كِنانتِــــــهِ سَهْمــــاَ

فخَرَّتْ نحَوصٌ ذاتُ جَحْشٍ سمينـــةٌ   **   قد اكْتَنَزتْ لحْمًا وقد طُبِّقتْ شحْمــاَ

فرحة غامرة : 

فيا بِشْرَهُ إذ جَرهاَ نَحـــــوَ قومِـــــــهِ   **   وَيَابِشْرهُم  ْلمَّــــا رَأَوْا كَلمَهَــاَ يدْمي

وَبَاتُوا كِراما ًقدْ قَضَوْا حَقَّ ضَيْفِهِــــمْ    **  ومَا غَرِمُوا غُرْماً وقدْ غنِموُا غُنْمــاَ

وبَاتَ أبُوهُـــــــم مــنْ بَشَاشَتِــــــ  هِ أبَاً   **  لِضَيْفِهِم والأُمُّ مــــنْ بِشْرِهــــاَ أُمَّــا

----------


## أم معاذة

مضى عجب من أمر ما كان بيننا***وما نحن فيه بعد من ذاك أعجب
بجر جناة الشر من بعد ألفة *** رجعنا وفينا فرقة وتحزب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
بَكى أَهلُ مِصرٍ بِالدُموعِ السَواجِمِ • • غَداةَ غَدا مِنِها الأَغَرُّ اِبنُ حاتِمِ
حَلَفتُ يَميناً غَيرَ ذي مَثنَوِيَّةٍ • • يَمينَ اِمرِئٍ آلى بِها غَيرِ آثِمِ
لِشَتّانَ ما بَينَ اليَزيدَينِ في النَدى • • يَزيدِ سُلَيمٍ وَالأَغَرَّ اِبنِ حاتِمِ
يَزيدُ سُلَيمٍ سالَمَ المالَ وَالفَتى • • أَخو الأَزدِ لِلأَموالِ غَيرُ مُسالِمِ
فَهَمُّ الفَتى الأَزدِيِّ إِتلافُ مالِهِ • • وَهَمُّ الفَتى القَيسِيِّ جَمعُ الدَراهِمِ
فَلا يَحسَبِ التَمتامُ أَنّي هَجَوتُهُ • • وَلَكِنَّني فَضَّلتُ أَهلَ المَكارِمِ
فَيا أَيَّها السَّاعي الَّذي لَيس مُدرِكاً • •  بِمَسعاتِهِ سَعيَ البُحورِ الخَضارِمِ
سَعَيتُ وَلَم تُدرِك نَوالَ اِبنِ حاتِمِ • • لِفَكِّ أَسيرٍ وَاِحتِمالِ العَظائِمِ
كَفاكَ بِناءَ المَكرُماتِ اِبنُ حاتِمٍ • • وَنِمت وَما الأَزدِيُّ عَنها بِنائِمِ
فَيا اِبنِ اُسَيدٍ لا تُسامِ اِبنَ حاتِمٍ • • فَتَقرَعَ إِن سامَيتَهُ سِنَّ نادِمِ
هُوَ البَحرُ إِن كَلَّفتَ نَفسَكَ خَوضَهُ  • • تَهالَكتَ في آذِيِّهِ المُتَلاطِمِ
تَمَنَّيتَ مَجداً في سُلَيمِ سَفاهَةً • •  أَماني خالٍ أَو أَماني حالِمِ
أَلا إِنَما آلُ المُهَلَّبِ غُرَّةٌ • •  وَفي الحَربِ قاداتٌ لَكُم بِالخَزائِمِ
هُمُ الأُنفُ في الخُرطومِ وَالناسُ َبَعدَهُم • • مَناسِمُ وَالخُرطومُ فَوقَ المَناسِمِ
قَضَيتُ لَكُم آلَ المُهَلَّبِ بِالعُلا • • وَتَفضيلُكُم حَقٌّ عَلى كُلِّ حالِمِ
لَكُم شِيَمٌ لَيسَت لِخَلقٍ سِواكُمُ • • سَماحٌ وَصِدقُ البَأسِ عِندَ المَلاحِمِ
مُهينونَ لِلأَموالِ فيما يَنوبُكُم • • مَناعيشُ دَفّاعونَ عَن كُلِّ جارِمِ

*

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ومن العجائب والعجائب جمة*تقليد أهل الغرب مذهب مالك
> معْ نهيه عن ذاك نهيا أكدت*آثاره في الكتْب عند السالك
> لمْ لا يقلد مالك في نهيه*عن قفوه عند انعدام مدارك
> والخطب عام في المذاهب كلها*تقليدها من فاعل أو تارك
> فكأنها وحي فقبحا للهوى*كم ذا يجر إلى وخيم مهالك
> تالله ما الإسلام يرجع مجده*حتى يعاد إلى قويم مسالك
> تحكيم وحي الله في خلف وفي*كل الأمور وفي نظام ممالك
> شعر الشيخ العلامة محمد بوخبزة التطواني الحسني حفظه الله



إن كان بقصد التقليد المذموم المساوي للتعصب ونحوه فالأبيات موافقة للكتاب والسنة والإجماع وهذا الظن به ويدل عليه قوله: "فكأنها وحي.." فمعلوم أن تنزيل المذهب منزلة الوحي وقع من بعض الأفراد ممن غلب عليهم الجهل والمذاهب وأئمتها وأهلها منهم براء

وإن كان يقصد أصل التمذهب فتلك الأبيات مخالفة للكتاب والسنة والإجماع والعقل السليم كما تقرر في كتب علماء الإسلام على مر الأزمان

----------


## علي الغامدي

( ربيعة الرقي ) 
  يزيدَ الأزدِ إنّ يزيد قومي                    

                   سميك لا يجود كما تجودُ  

شبيهك في الولادة والتسمي                    

                   ولكن لا يجود كما تجود  

يقود جماعة ً وتقود أخرى                    

                   فترزقُ من تقودُ ومنْ يقود  

فما تسعونَ يحقرها ثلاثٌ                    

                   يقيمُ حسابها رجلٌ شديدُ  

وكفًّ شثنهٌ جمعتْ لوجءٍ                    

                   بأنكدَ من عطائكَ يا يزيدُ

----------


## أم معاذة

ظرت في نسبة الكرام فما *** فيها لكم ناقة ولا جمل
قوم لئام أعراضهم هدف *** فيها سهام الهجاء تنتضل
لا يستجيبون إن دعوتهم *** إن لم تقل في الدعاء يا سفل

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

إكرام النّفس  ,, لابنِ مُطَير 



ومَنْ يَتَّبعْ ما يُعجِبُ النّفسَ لمْ يَزَلْ   **   مُطِيعاً لها في فعلِ شيئٍ يَضيرُها

فنَفْسَكَ أكْرِمْ مِنْ أمُورٍ كَثيرَةٍ   **    فمَالكَ نَفْسٌ بعدَها تَستَعيرُها

----------


## علي الغامدي

> ظرت في نسبة الكرام فما *** فيها لكم ناقة ولا جمل
> قوم لئام أعراضهم هدف *** فيها سهام الهجاء تنتضل
> لا يستجيبون إن دعوتهم *** إن لم تقل في الدعاء يا سفل


احسن الله اليك هذا ليس من عيون الشعر 
بل هو شعر رديء ان وجد غيرك من ينسبه الى الشعر

هلا أفدتنا من أنشأه حتى ننصرف عن جهله بالشعر فهو لايعذر بتاتا

----------


## أم آمال

هل لي من الكبر المبين طبيب؟؟/ الاخيف بين مليك
هلْ لي من الِكَبرِ المُبينِ طبيبُ 
 فأعودُ شاباً والشبابُ عجيبُ
ذهبتْ لدِاتي والشبابُ فليس لي 
 فيمَنْ بقِي في الغابرينَ ضَريبُ
ذهبوا وخلّفني المُخلفُ بعدَهم 
 فكأنني فيمنْ بَقِيتُ غريبُ
أُسقى وألعب قاعداً في قُبّة
 فَمِنَ ايْنَ يبلُغني هناكَ لُغوبُ
وإذا تكلَّفْتُ القيامَ لحاجة 
عرَضَتْ فمشْيِي إن مَشَيْت دَبيبُ
وإذا نهضُتُ إلى القيامِ بأربَعٍ
فأقومُ أرعدُ للفؤادِ وَجيبُ
ويْلى بَليتُ وكلُّ صاحبِ لذة
لِبلَىً يصيرُ وذلك التَّتْبيبُ
وإذا السنونُ طلبْنَ تَهْريمَ الفتى
لَحِقَ السنونُ وأُدْرِكَ المطلوبُ
حتى يصيرَ إلى البِلَى وكأنه
في الكفِّ أَفْوَقُ ناصِلٌ مَعْصوبُ
مَرِطُ القَذاذِ فليسَ فيه مصنَعٌ
 لا الرّيشُ ينفعُه ولا التَّعْقيبُ
لا الموتُ محتقِرُ الصغير فعادلٌ
عنه ولا كِبَرُ الكبير مُهيبُ
يسعى الفتى لينالَ أقصْى عِيشَةٍ
هيهاتَ ذلك دونَ ذاك خُطوبُ
يسعى ويأملُ والمنيّةُ إِثْرُهُ 
فوق الإِكامِ لها عليه رَقيبُ

----------


## سيدة ريفية

............. عتنريات ..............

هل غادرَ الشُّــعَرَاءُ مِنْ مُتَرَدِّمِ "؟
أَعِـدِ السُّؤَالَ .. كَأَنَّـنِي لَمْ أَفْهَمِ 
هَلْ غَـادَرَ الشُّــعَرَاءُ مِنْ مُتَرَدِّمِ "؟
أَعِـدِ السُّؤَالَ عَلــيَّ دُونَ تَلَعْثُمِ 
أَعِـدِ السُّـؤَالَ "أَبَا المُغَـلِّسِ"
إِنَّـنِي مِنْ مِحـْنَتِي مِـثْلَ الأَّصَـمِّ الأَبْكَمِ
أُنْبِيكَ أَنَّ الشِّـعْرَ صَـوَّحَ رَوْضَهُ الـقُدْسِي 
وَ الشُّــعَرَاءُ مَحْـــــــــــ  ـــضُ تَوَهُّمِ
وَلََّـى اليَسَـارُ مَعَ "اليَسَارِ" فَأَيْسَـرُوا
جِهَـةَ اليَـمِينِ وَرَاءَ رَنَّــةِ دِرْهَمِ
يَتَــقَيَّؤُون  َ ـ حَاشَاكَ ـ شِعْرًا غَائِمًا "
مُــرٌّ مَــذَاقَـتُهُ كَـطَعْمِ العَلْقَمِ 
بِاسْمِ الحَــدَاثَةِ هَـدَّمُوا وَ تَـهَدَّمُوا 
وَ تَبَـخَّرُوا وَسَـطَ الْكَلاَمِ الْمُـعْتَمِ
وَ تَـوَقَّحُوا بِاسْمِ الحَدَاثَةِ ..وَيْحَـهُمْ
لَمْ يَبْقَ شَـيْءٌ عِنْـدَهُمْ بِمُــحَرَّمِ
يَتَنَـاقَدُونَ .. وَ مَا حَقِيقَــةُ نَـقْدِهِمْ
إِلاَّ كَـمَا يُـثْنِـي العَمِيُّ عَلَى العَمِيْ
وَ الإِنْتِمَــاءُ بِلاَ انْــتِمَاءٍ وَاضِـحٍ 
وَ الشِّعْرُ ـ جَلَّ الشِّعْرُ ـ لَعْقٌ بِالفَمِ 
وَ الفَحْلُ عِــنِّينٌ يَنُبُّ مُـــشَاغِبًا 
وَ فَصِيحُهُمْ يَهْـذِي "كَأَعْجَمَ طَمْطَمِ
إِمَّا تَــرَاهُ .. تَــرَاهُ يَسْحَبُ ظِـلَّهُ
مُـتَثَـاقِلاً .. مُـتَمَـايِلاً كَـمُنَوَّمِ 
كَالدُّونْكِشُو  تَ .. وَ سَـــيْفُهُ أَوْهَامُهُ
يَخْشَى الوَغَى ،وَ يَـعُفُّ عِـنْدَ المَغْرَمِ 
أَهْدَى القِيَانَ قَصِيدَةً ، وَ الشَّـعْبُ
يَمْــــــضَغُ جُـوعَهُ فِـي حَـسْرَةٍ وَ تَأَلُّمِ
وَ أَعَـادَ هَـيْكَلَةَ انْتِمَـاءٍ زَائِـــفٍ
وِفْقَ اتْجَــاهٍ سَائِلٍ وَ مُــــعَوَّمِ
أََوَ بَعْـدَ ذَا سَتَظَلُّ حَـائِـــــرًا :
"هَلْ غَادَرَ الشُّـعَرَاءُ مِـنْ مُـتَرَدِّمِ
مَــا ضَـرَّ وَجْـهُكَ أَنَّ لَوْنَكَ أَسْـوَدٌ
و الطَّـعْنُ أَبْيَضٌ ، وَ اللِّسَانُ كَمِخْدَمِ
وَ السَّـيْفُ أَنْصَعُ مِنْ ضُحَى مِلْءَ اليَمِيــنِ
يُرَتِّــلُ الـثَّارَاتِ دُونَ تَلَعْثُمِ 
وَ يَرُدُّ عَنْ بِيـضِ الوُجُـوهِ الضَّـارِعِيـنَ
وَ قَدْ أُذِلُّوا :"وَيْكَ عَــنْتَرَ أَقْدِمِ
قَـدْ كَانَ أَوْلَـى أَنْ تَقُولَ شَمَــاتَةً: ـ 
لاَ لَسْتُ أُحْسِنُ غَيْرَ رَعْـيِ الأَنْعُمِ
لاَ شَـأْنَ لِـي بِالـطَّعْنِ أَوْ رَدِّ الـعِدَا ..
لاَ شَأْنَ لِـي بِالفَـارِسِ المُسْتَلْئِمِ 
لاَ شَـأْنَ لِـي .. يَا أَيّـُهَا البِيضُ الكِرَا مُ
تَـقَدَّمُوا .. أَنَا لَـسْتُ بِالمُــتَقَدِّ  مِ
لَكِــنَّ آفَـةَ كُـلَّ حُــرٍّ أَنَّــهُ
لاَ تَـسْتَقِيمُ لَـهُ الشَّمَاتَـةُ بِالفَـمِ
إِيهٍ عَلَيْكَ ـ أَبَا المُغَـلِّسِ ـ لَـوْ تَرَى
زَمَـنًا تَسَرْبَـلَ بِالفَـجَائِعِ وَ الدَّمِ
مَا دَارُ "عَـبْلَةَ" .. مَا "الجَوَاءُ" ،
وَ هَاهُنَا وََطَنٌ يَــجُوزُ بِـهِ الوُقُوفُ كَأَرْسُمِ 
وَطَـنٌ ـ تَدَارَكَـهُ الإِلَـهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ ـ " 
لاَ يَـشْتَكِي الطَّعَنَاتِ غَيْرَ تَحَمْحُمِ
أشْـلَى عَـلَيْهِ الحَـــاقِدُونَ كِلاَبَهُمْ "
سُودًا كَخَـافِيَةِ الغُـرَابِ الأَسْحَمِ
فَــتَعَاوَرُوه  ُ بِمِخْلَبِ قَــــرِمٍ 
وَ نَا بٍ أَحْــمَرٍ أَلِـفَ الـدِّمَاءَ مُسَمَّمِ
فَتَفَتَّحَتْ أَزْهَــارُ جُرْحِهِ كَالشُّــرُو قِ
إِذَا تَـبَسَّمَ خَلْفَ لَـيْلٍ مُـظْلِمِ

وَطَــنِي الَّذِي قَدْ أَسْـرَجَتْ أَمْجَادُهُ
ظَهْرَ الـزَّمَانِ وَ رَائِعَــاتِ الأَنْجُمِ
وَ تُـرَابُهُ الشُّــهَدَاءُ .. هَلْ وَطَنٌ سِوَا هُ
مِـنْ رُفَاتِ الثَّائِـرِينَ وَ أَعْــظُمِ
وَطَنِي .. وَ كَمْ أَخْـفَيْتُ عَنْكَ مَوَاجِعِي زَمَنًا 
، وَ كَمْ أَخْفَى دُمُـوعِي مَبْسَمِي
وَ كَمِ احْتَرَقْتُ وَ أَنْتَ تَنْعَمُ فِي الظـِّلاَ لِ
وَ فِي الغِلاَلِ وَ فِـي النَّعِـيمِ المُبْهَمِ
وَ صَبَرْتُ وَ الغَصَّاتُ تَنْــخُرُ مِفْصَلِي 
وَ البُؤْس يَرْقُصُ ضَاحِكًا فِي مَأْتَـمِي

وَطَنِي وَ أَنْتَ تَعُبُّ مِنْ نَفْـطِ الصَّـحَا رَى 
لاَهِـيًا عَنْ عِــلَّتِي وَ تَأَلُّـمِي
وَ نَسَيْتُ أَنِّـي صَـابِرٌ وَ مُصَـــابِرٌ "
سَمْحٌ مُخَــالَقَتِي إِذَا لَمْ أُظْـلَمِ
وَطَنـِي وَ لََــــمَّا رَأَيْتُكَ سَـادِرًا 
أَقْفَلْتَ سَمْعَكَ دُونَ رَأْيِــي الْمُحْكَمِ
قَطَعْتُ شِرْيَــانِي عَلَى كُــرْهٍ
لِتَفْــــــهَم  َ عِلـَّتِي وفتحت شلال الدم 
فَتَحَطَّمَ القَيْـــدُ الَّذِي كَابَــدْتُهُ 
وَ تَفَــجَّرَ الصَّبْرُ الَّــذِي لَمْ يُفْهَمِ
هَــذِي جِرَاحِي فَـتَّحَتْ أَفْــوَافَهَا
فَتَـــفَرَّجِي يَا أُمَّـنَا وَ تَأَلَّــمِي
أَوْ زَغْـرِدِي .. أَوْ عَـِّدِي .. أَوْ نَدِّدِي
وَ تَوَعَّدِي ، وَ إِنْ جُنِنْتِ تَبَسَّــمِي
شَـرُّ البَلِــيَّةِ مَا يُدَغْـدِغُ مَـبْسَمًا
يَا وَيْـحَ أُمٍّ دَمْـعُهَا فِـي الْـمَبْسَمِ
قَـدْ أَتْـأَمَتْ بِقَـتِيلِ وَعْـدٍ رَائِــعٍ 
وَ بِقَاتِـلِ .. يَا لَـيْتَهَا لَمْ تُــتْئـَمِ
حُــيِّيْتَ مِنْ وَطَـنٍ تَــقَادَمَ عَهْدُهُ
قَدْ كَانَ لِلْأَمْــجَادِ مِثْلَ التَّــوْأَمِ
نَارُ الطَّهَــارَةِ فَـتَّحَتْ أَكْمَــامَهَا فِيهِ
، فَفَكَّ الْقَيْــدَ كُلُّ مُكَــمَّمِ
مِـنْ كُلِّ جُـرْحٍ سَوْفَ يَمْرُقُ كَوْكَبٌ
يَهْدِي بِـلاَدِي لِلطَّرِيقِ الأَقْـــوَمِ
لَمْ يَحْـلُ بَعْـدَ اللهِ ثُـمَّ مُـــحَمَّدٍ إِسْمٌ
سِوَى إِسْمُ " الْجَزَائِر" فِي فَـمِي
قَـدْ كُنْتَ يَا وَطَـنِي وَ مَا يَأْتِيـكَ 
مَنْ يَأْتِيكَ إِلاَّ فِـي ثِيَابِ الْـــمُحْرِمِ
فَهُـنَا طَـوَافُ الثَّـائِرِينَ ،وَ هَا هنا 
رُكْنُ الإِبَـاءِ .. هُنَا رَوَائِـحُ "زَمْـزَمِ
فِـي كُلِّ شِـبْرٍ مِـنْ بِـلاَدِي بَـصْمَةٌ
لِلْــحُزْن فَالــصَّمَّانِ فَالْـمُتَـثَلّ  ِمِ
فِـي كُلِّ دَارٍ "عَـبْلَـةٌ" مَـفْجُوعَـةٌ 
بِـأَبٍ وَ إِخْــوَانٍ وَ زَوْجٍ أَوْ عَـمِ
مَا "عَبْلَةٌ" ـ لَـوْ زَانَـهَا نُورُ الهُدَى ـ
إِلاَّ حَــرَائِرُ مَـوْطِنِي فِـي مَـوْسِمِ
هُنَّ الْمَـــرَايَا لِلْـجَمَالِ وَ لِلْعَفَــا فِ 
وَ لِلتُّقَى .. وَ أَكْـرِمْ بِـهِنَّ وَ أََنْعِمِ
إِنِّــي لأشْهَــدُ أَنَّـهُنَّ الــوَالِدَا تُ
وَ إِنَّمَا اسْتَـــرْضَعْن  َ "أُمَّ القَشْعَمِ
كَيْفَ الْمَزَارُ ؟ .. وَ مَا مَـزَارُ مُحَارِبٍ "
لاَ مُمْعِنٍ هَـرَبًا وَ لاَ مُـــسْتَسْلِمِ  " 
أُنْبِئْتُ أَنَّ "عُنَيْــزَتَيْ  ِ" مُـــحَاصَرٌ
وَ الْجَيْشُ يَرْصُـدُ مَـقْدَمِي فِي "الغَيْلَمِ
وَ يَلُــومُنِي أَنِّي أُكَـابِرُ مُــعَشَّرٌ ..
يَا رَبِّ لاَ قَـرَّتْ عُــيُونُ اللُّـــوَّمِ 
سَـأَظَلُّ أَنْحَتُ بِالأَظَافِـرِ مِــحْنَتِي
وَ أَفُـض أَغْـلاَقَ الْمَـآسِي عَنْ فَمِي
حَـــتَّى أَصِيـحَ بِسَـادِرِينَ وَ تَائِهِيــــنَ
وَ مُدْلِجِينَ وَرَا السَّــرَابِ وَ نُوَّمِ
هُــبُّوا .. فَـهَا نُـورُ النُّـبُوَّةِ دَافِقٌ
يَهْدِي الغُــوَاةَإِلَ  ى الْمَـصِيرِ الأَسْلَمِ
خَيْلُ الفُتُوحِ أَكَــادُ أَسْـمَعُ ضَبْحَهَا
وَ صَهِيلَهَ مِثْلَ البِشَــارَةَ فِي دَمِــي
أَنَـا لَـسْتُ بِدْعًـا مِنْ كُـوَامٍ قُتِّلُوا "
لَيْـسَ الْـكَرِيمُ عَلَى الـقَنَا بِمُحَرَّمِ
لَكِنَّ لِـي فِي "آلِ أَحْـمَدَ" أُسْــوَةً
مِنْهُــمْ قَـبَسْتُ شَهَامَتِي وَ تَكَرُّمِي
نَـبَتَتْ سُيُــوفُ الْحَقِّ فِي قَبَضَاتِهِمْ
مِثْلَ الأَصَـابِعِ أَعْرَقَتْ فِي الـمِعْصَمِ
وَ لَقَـدْ ذَكَـرْتُكَ وَ القَـذَائِفُ حَوْلَنَا
أَوْ فَـوْقَنَا مِثْلَ انْــدِفَاقِ جَهَـنَّمِ
وَ الطَّــائِرَاتُ تَفُحُّ فُضْلَةَ سُــؤْرِهَا
نَارًا تَلَــظى مِـثْلَ لَـوْنِ الـعَنْدَمِ 
وَ "الهَـَاوْنُ" يُرْعِشُ فَوْقَنَا سُحُبَ
الفَضَاء "غَــرِدًا كَـفِعْلِ الـشَّارِبِ المُتَرَنِّمِ
وَ الزَّاحِفُونَ يُحَاصِرُونَ فَيَرْجُـفُ 
الصَّـــــبْرُ المُرَاغِمُ فِي الضُّلُوعِ وَ فِي الـدَّمِ
وَ يَكَاُد يَجْهَشُ بِالبُــكَاءِ وَ يَقُولُ لِي : ـ
ضَاقَ الفَضَاء..يَا صَاحِبِي فَاسْتَسْلِمِ 
فَـأَهُــزُّهُ وَيْـلُمِّهِ .. أَوَ مَـا تَــرَا هُــمْ
يَـقْتَفُونَ وَرَاءَنَا عَبَقَ الـدَّمِ
مَـا أَنْـتَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ يُـزَغْرِدُ فَــوْقَهُ
سِـرْب الــرَّصَاصِ بِلاَ لِسَانٍ أَوْ فَمِ
أَيْنَ الرِّمَاحُ ـ أَبَا الْـمُغَلِّسِ ـ مِنْ قَـنَا بِلَ
هَا هُـنَا بَيْنَ الأَصَــابِعِ تَرْتَـمِي
وَ تَـكَادُ تَـلْعَقُ كِـبْرِيَاءَ جِـــبَاهِنَا
فَـنَنُشُّهَا مِـثْلَ الـذُّبَابِ المَـوْسِمِي
أََيْنَ الشَّــبِيهُ أَبَا المُغَلِّسِ ـ هَا هُــنَا:
فِي خَـدِّهَا ؟ .. أَمْ ثَـغْرِهَا الْمُتَبَسِّمِ ؟
أَيْنَ التَّشَــابُهُ بَيْنَ طَـلْقَةِ مِـــدَفَعٍ
وَ "مُـنَوَّرٍ عَـذْبٍ لَـذِيذِ الْمَطْعَمِ" ؟
كُلُّ الشُّــهُورِ ـ وَ لاَ أَعُدُّ نُفَمْبَرَا ـ
يَـا أَيُّـهَا العَـبْسَيُّ ضَـرَّجَهَا دَمِـي
نَحْنُ الأُلَـى مَا صِيحَ فِـي سَمْعِ الدُّنَـى : ـ
يَا غَـارَةَ اللهِ ارْكَـبِي وَ تَقَـدَّمِي 
لاَ نَـحْتَمِي مِنْ طَـعْنَةٍ إِلاَّ بِشَهْقَةِ
طَلْقَــــةٍ وبغيرها لا نحتمي ،
مَـا عَـزَّ مَنْ حَـقَدَتْ عَلَيْهِ صُـدُورُنَا
حَــتَّى وَ لَوْ نَالَ السَّمَـاءَ بِــسُلَّمِ


للشاعر / الدكتور عبد الله عيسى لحيلح...جامعة جيجل  الجزائر

----------


## أم معاذة

> احسن الله اليك هذا ليس من عيون الشعر 
> بل هو شعر رديء ان وجد غيرك من ينسبه الى الشعر
> هلا أفدتنا من أنشأه حتى ننصرف عن جهله بالشعر فهو لايعذر بتاتا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هو عمرو المخلخل، مولى ثقيف، بصري، قال هذه الأبيات وهو يهجو عمراً الخاركي الأعور، نقلته من كتاب "من إسمه عمرو من الشعراء" لصاحبه "محمد بن داود بن الجرّاح" وكذا كتاب " فاكهة الخلفاء ومفاكهة الظرفاء " لنفس الكاتب.
من الموسوعة الشاملة.
فقط ملاحظة وهي أن أول كلمة من الأبيات " نظرتُ" 
سؤال:- ماذا يعني أن يكون الشعر من عيونه، أو بمعنى آخر كيف نحكم على أبيات ما أنها من عيون الشعر ؟
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## علي الغامدي

سامة بن لؤي

عين فابكي لسامة بن لؤي * علقت ساق سامة العلاقه 

لا أرى مثل سامة بن لؤي * يوم حلوا به قتيلا لناقه 

بلغا عامرا وكعبا رسولا * أن نفسي إليهما مشتاقه 

إن تكن في عمان داري فإني * غالبي ، خرجت من غير فاقه 

رب كأس هرقت يا ابن لؤي * حذر الموت لم تكن مهراقه
أما السؤال بارك الله فيك 

فمنزلة عيون الشعر من الشعر في منزلة العين من الجسد 

والمسأله متعلقه بوقع القصيد على المشاعر وجمال التعبير له تأثير يجعل من الشعر وقراءته كجمال العين وقراءتها

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبوالعتاهية:
الحِرصُ داءٌ قَد أَضَرَّ  • •   بِمَن تَرَى إِلّا قَليلا
كَم مِن عَزيزٍ قَد رَأَيـ  • •   ـتُ الحِرصَ صَيَّرهُ ذَليلا
فَتَجَنَّبِ الشَهَواتِ وَاحْـ  • •   ـذَرْ أَن تَكونَ لَها قَتيلا
فَلَرُبَّ شَهوَةِ ساعَةٍ  • •   قَد أَورَثَت حُزناً طَويلا
مَن لَم يَكُن لَكَ مُنصِفاً  • •   في الوُدِّ فَاِبغِ بِهِ بَديلا
وَتَوَقَّ جَهدَكَ أَن تَكو   • •   نَ لِكُلِّ ذي سُخفٍ دَخيلا
وَعَلَيكَ نَفسَكَ فَارْعَها  • •   وَاِكسِب لَها فِعلاً جَميلا
وَلَقَلَّ ما تَلقى اللَّئيـ  • •  ـمَ عَلَيكَ إِلّا مُستَطيلا
وَالمَرءُ إِن عَرَفَ الجَميـ   • •   ـلَ وَجَدتَهُ يَبغي الجَميلا

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

دَعِ العَدُوَّ وكنْ ما عشتَ ذا حَذَرٍ ... من الصَّديقِ الذي زُورٌ تَوَدُّدُه
وليسَ فتكةُ مَن بالذمِّ تقصِده ... كفَتكةٍ من حَميمٍ أنتَ تحمَدُه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* المتنبي:*
*وَالهَجرُ أَقتَلُ لي مِمّا أُراقِبُهُ     أَنا الغَريقُ فَما خَوفي مِنَ البَلَلِ
قَد ذُقتُ شِدَّةَ أَيّامي وَلَذَّتَها    فَما حَصَلتُ عَلى صابٍ وَلا عَسَلِ
وَقَد أَراني الشَبابُ الروحَ في بَدَني    وَقَد أَراني المَشيبُ الروحَ في بَدَلي
لا أَكسِبُ الذِكرَ إِلّا مِن مَضارِبِهِ    أَو مِن سِنانٍ أَصَمِّ الكَعبِ مُعتَدِلِ
خُذ ما تَراهُ وَدَع شَيئاً سَمِعتَ بِهِ    في طَلعَةِ الشَمسِ ما يُغنيكَ عَن زُحَلِ!
لَعَلَّ عَتبَكَ مَحمودٌ عَواقِبُهُ    فَرُبَّما صَحَّتِ الأَجسامُ بِالعِلَلِ
*

----------


## أم معاذة

حسن قول نعم من بعد لا *** وقبيح قول لا بعد نعم
إن لا بعد نعم فاحشة ***فبلا فابدأ إذا خفت الندم
وإذا قلت نعم فاصبر لها *** بنجاح الوعد إن الخلف ذم

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أفسدت بالمن ما أصلحت من يسر *** ليس الكريم إذا أسدى بمنان

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
بنى مسجداً بنيانُه من خيانةٍ  • • لَعَمري لَقِدماً كنتَ غير مُوفَّقِ
كصاحبة الرُّمَّان لمَّا تصدّقت   • •  جَرت مثلاً للخائِن المتصدِّقِ
يقولُ لها أهلُ الصلاح نَصيحةً   • •  لكِ الويلُ لا تزني ولا تتصدّقي
*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* همَّام بن غالب "الفرزدق":**
وَكانَ يُجيرُ الناسَ مِن سَيفِ مالِكٍ  •••  فَأَصبَحَ يَبغي نَفسَهُ مَن يُجيرُها
فَكانَ كَعَنزِ السوءِ قامَت بِظِلفِها   •••   إِلى مُديَةٍ وَسطَ التُرابِ تُثيرُها
سَتَعلَمُ عَبدُ القَيسِ إِن زالَ مُلكُها   •••    عَلى أَيُّ حالٍ يَستَمِرُّ مَريرُها
*

----------


## الورقات

وقال أخو مالك بن نويرة يرثي أخاه مالكاً :

وكُنا كـندماني جذيمة بُرهةً .. من الدهرِ حتى قيلَ لن يتصدعا 
فلما تفرقنا كأني ومالكاً .. لطولِ اجتماعٍ لم نَبِتْ ليلةً معا 
ولندماني جذيمة معه قصة ، وهي - فيما أذكر - أن جذيمة هذا كان ملكا وكان له ابن أختٍ أحبه حبا شديدا ، فضاع ، فحزن عليه ، ثم وجده رجلان يُقال لأحدهما مالك وللآخر عقيل ، فأتوا به إلى الملك فسُر به سرورا ، فسألهم أي شيء يريدون جزاءا لهم؟ فقالوا : نريد أن ننادمك وتنادمنا ما حييتَ وحيينا ، فيُقال أنهم تنادموا اربعين سنة .
( هذا فيما أذكر ، فقد قرأت القصة منذ فتره )

----------


## الواحدي

> *
> بنى مسجداً بنيانُه من خيانةٍ  • • لَعَمري لَقِدماً كنتَ غير مُوفَّقِ
> كصاحبة الرُّمَّان لمَّا تصدّقت   • •  جَرت مثلاً للخائِن المتصدِّقِ
> يقولُ لها أهلُ الصلاح نَصيحةً   • •  لكِ الويلُ لا تزني ولا تتصدّقي
> *


وأحسن منه قول الشاعر:
كسارقةِ الرُّمَّانِ مِنْ كَرْمِ جارِها ---- تَعُودُ بِه الـمَرْضى، وتَطْمَعُ في الأجْرِ!
ويروى: وتطمع في الفضْلِ
وهو الأصح.. من أبيات للأبيوردي ترجم فيها جملة من الأمثال الفارسية.

----------


## الواحدي

> وقال أخو مالك بن نويرة يرثي أخاه مالكاً :
> وكُنا كـندماني جذيمة بُرهةً .. من الدهرِ حتى قيلَ لن يتصدعا 
> فلما تفرقنا كأني ومالكاً .. لطولِ اجتماعٍ لم نَبِتْ ليلةً معا


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
* يروى أنّ عمر بن الخطاب أمّ الناس في صلاة الصبح، ثم لما انفتل من صلاته إذا هو برجل قصير أعور متنكباً قوساً وبيده هرواة. فقال: "من هذا؟" فقيل له: "متمّم بن نويرة". فاستنشده قوله في أخيه، فأنشده حتى بلغ قوله:
وكُنَّا كَنَدْمَانَيْ جَذِيمَةَ حِقْبَةً --- مِنَ الدَّهْرِ حَتَّى قِيلَ: لَنْ يَتَصَدَّعَا
فَلَمَّا تَفَرَّقْنَا كَأَنِّي ومَالِكاً --- لِطُولِ اجْتِماعٍ لَمْ نَبِتْ لَيْلَةً مَعَا
فقال عمر: "هذا واللهِ التَّأْبِينُ! و لَوَددتُ أنِّي أُحْسِن الشعرَ فأرثى أخي زيداً بمثل ما رثيتَ به أخاك". فقال متمّم: "لو أنَّ أخي مات على ما مات عليه أخوك ما رثيته" (وكان زيد قُتِل باليمامة شهيداً). فقال عمر: "ما عزَّاني أحدٌ عن أخي بمثل ما عزَّاني به متمّم".
* وقصيدة متمّم في رثاء أخيه تسمَّى "أُمّ المراثي"...
* وقريب من معنى البيت الثاني قوله في قصيدة أخرى:
كَأَنْ لَمْ أُجالِسْهُ ولَمْ أُمْسِ لَيْلَةً --- أَرَاهُ ولَمْ يُصْبِحْ ونَحْنُ جَمِيعُ
* ومن أجمل ما قال متمّم في أخيه:
ومُسْتَضْحِكٍ مِنِّي ادَّعَى كمُصِيبتي --- ولَيْس أخُو الشَّجْوِ الـحَزِينِ بِضاحِكِ
يَقُولُ: أَتَبْكِي كُلَّ قَبْرٍ رَأيْتَهُ --- لِقَبْرٍ ثَوَى بَيْنَ اللِّوَى فالدَّكادِكِ؟
فقلتُ له: إِنَّ الْأَسَى يَبْعَثُ الأَسَى --- فَدَعْنِي فَهَذِي كُلُّها قَبْرُ مَالِكِ
والبيتان الأخيران يعدلان كل المراثي...

----------


## الواحدي

> فَدَعْنِي فَهَذِي كُلُّها قَبْرُ مَالِكِ[/color][/size]
> [/size]


والأشهر: فهذا كُلُّهُ قَبْرُ مَالِكِ

----------


## أم معاذة

سيعلم دهري إذ تنكر أنني *** صبور على نكرائه غير جازع
وإني أسوس النفس في حال عسرها *** سياسة راض بالمعيشة قانع
كما كنت في حال اليسار أسوسها *** سياسة عف في الغنى متواضع
وأمنعها الورد الذي لا يليق بي *** وإن كنت ظمآناً بعيد الشرائع

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> سيعلم دهري إذ تنكر أنني *** صبور على نكرائه غير جازع


اخشى ان هذا البيت يدخل في سب الدهر المنهي عنه والله اعلم

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
توقعت مثل هذه الملاحظة، ولكني تعمدت أن أضع البيت حتى يزيل من عنده علم هذا الإشكال، هل البيت الأول يدخل في مسبة الدهر أم لا ؟

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

سَيَعْلَمُ دَهْرِي إِذْ تَنَكَّرَ أَنَّنِي ---- صَبُورٌ على (نَكْرائه) غَيْرُ جَازِعِ
والصواب: "على نُكْرانِه" بدل "نَكْرائه"
وقائل الأبيات المذكورة هو أبو الحسن علي بن يحيى بن أبي منصور المنجم: أديب ظريف، كان من المقربين إلى الواثق والمتوكل العباسيَّين...
وليس في البيت تصريح بسب الدهر ولا تلميح. بل حتى لو اعتبرنا الشاعر أطلق لفظة "الدهر" وهو يريد القدَر، لما كان في كلامه اعتراض على القدَر؛ بل هو يؤكد الصبر على ما قد لا يُحمَد منه أو لا ترتضيه النفس.
وقريب من البيت المذكور قولُ ابن المعتز:
هُوَ الدَّهْرُ قد جرَّبْتُه وعَرَفْتُهُ ---- فَصَبْرًا عَلَى مَكْرُوهِهِ وتَجَلُّدَا
ولست من "أهل العلم" الذين أومأت إليهم أختنا الفاضلة. وفي "الصارم المسلول" لابن تيمية (وقد ألزمني أحد الإخوة الأفاضل من منتدانا هذا بالرجوع إليه) تفصيل لمعنى سب الدهر، وحكم المتلفظ به، وحيثيات ما يتعلق بهذه المسألة. بيد أنه لديّ بعض "التأملات" حول هذا الموضوع، أرجو أن يثريها الإخوة تأييدا أو دحضا؛ وفي كل خير...
* وردت عبارة "بوائق الدهر" في حديثين ضعيفين، أحدهما مرفوع إلى النبي، صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، والثاني موقوف على ابن مسعود، رضي الله عنه.
* أورد ابن بطة في "الإبانة الكبرى" أبياتًا لعلي بن أبي طالب، رضي الله عنه، منها قوله:
وذُو الغَفْلَةِ مَغْرُورٌ --- ورَيْبُ الدَّهْرِ يَدْهاهُ
والمراد بريب الدهر: صروفه وحوادثه، أو نوائب الزمان تحديدًا.
ولم يعقِّب ابن بطة على ذلك.
* وممّا يُنسَب إلى الشافعي، رحمه الله، هذان البيتان:
مِحَنُ الزَّمانِ كَثيرَةٌ لا تَنْقَضِي ---- وسُرورُه يَأتِيكَ كالأعيادِ
مَلَكَ الأَكابِرَ فاسْتَرَقَّ رِقابَهُمْ ---- وتَراهُ رِقًّا في يَدِ الأَوْغادِ
* يوصلنا التأمُّل في هذه النصوص وما شاكلها –وهو مجرّد تأمُّل– إلى استنتاجين اثنين:
_ أوّلهما: أنّ اقتران السوء بذكر الدهر عند بعض الشعراء قد لا يكون بمعنى السب أو الذم، وإنَّما هو من باب الوصف أو الإخبار. وهذا المقام هو غير مقام السب الصريح للدهر. ومثله مثل وصف القَدَر وأنّ منه ما هو خير ومنه ما هو شر؛ على أنّ وصفه بالشر هو إضافي إلى اعتبار البشر له كذلك، لا إلى حقيقته المحضة.
_ ثانيهما: أنّ الدهر قد يُذكَر ويراد به الزمان، ويُقصَد بذلك أهل الزمان أو ما نسمِّيه بلغتنا المعاصرة "الظروف"، أي: أفعال العباد الغالبة المتحكمة في مجتمع معيَّن خلال فترة من فترات التاريخ.
ومن ذلك قول الأصمعي، جوابا للذي قال له: "فسد الزمان":
إنَّ الْجَدِيدَيْن في طُول اختلافِهِما ---- لا يَفْسُدانِ ولَكِنْ يَفْسُدُ النَّاسُ
وهذا المدلول يختلف عن الإطلاق الآخر لكلمة "الدهر"، والذي يراد به الحوادث التي لا يد للإنسان فيها، كالموت، والجوائح، والمصائب... وباختلاف المدلول والمقصود يختلف حكم السب والذم.
وقد ذكر ابن حجر الهيتمي في "الزواجر" أنَّ سَبَّ الدهر، إن أريد به الزمن: فحكمه الكراهة؛ وإن أريد به الله –تعالى- أو القدر: فحكمه الكفر. وإنْ أطلق صاحبُه الكلامَ: فحكمه الكراهة أيضا، لأن الغالب في استعماله إرادة الزمن. والتحفظ الوحيد على الكلام الهيتمي هو إغفاله لمراده بالزمن، وعدم ذكره للفرق بين الزمن الدهر...
 والورع يقتضي تجنب ذلك كله؛ لكنني أوردت ما أوردت اعتذارًا لمن وقع منه ذلك من العلماء أو أفاضل الشعراء. والله أعلم.

واعتذاري إلى الفاضل عدنان البخاري عن مخالفتنا لشروط الباب.
ولئن ابتعدنا عن "عيون" الشعر، فما أرانا جاوزنا أهدابه.. والأهداب إذا مازجها الكحل الأصيل زادت العين جمالا وبهاء...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* الأخ الفاضل.. الواحدي.. بارك الله في هذا الكحل وزاده بهاءًا .. لا بأس بمثل هذا بل ما أحسنه.*
* ذو الإصبع - حرثان العدواني:*
*لاهِ ابن عَمِّكَ لا أَفْضَلْتَ في حَسَب ••• عَنِّي، ولا أَنتَ دَيّانِي فتَخْزونِي
ولا تَقُوتُ عِيالِي يَوْمَ مَسْغَبَةٍ ••• ولا بنَفْسِكَ في العَزَّاءِ تَكْفِينِي
يا عَمْرُو إِلاَّ تَدَعْ شَتْمِي ومَنْقَصَتِي ••• أَضْربْكَ حيث تقولُ الهامةُ اسْقونِي
إِنِّي لَعَمْرُكَ ما بابِي بِذِي غَلَقٍ ••• على الصَّدِيقِ، ولا خَيْرِي بمَمْنُون
فإِنْ ترِدْ عَرَضَ الدُّنيا بمَنْقَصَتِي ••• فإِنَّ ذلكَ مِمَّا ليس يُشْجِينِي
لَوْلا أَواصِرُ قرْبَى لَسْتَ تَحْفَظها ••• ورَهْبَةُ اللّهِ في مَوْلىً يُعادِينِي
إِذاً بَرَيْتكَ بَرْياً لا انْجِبارَ لَهُ ••• إِنِّي رأَيْتكَ لا تَنْفَكُّ تَبْرِينِي
إِليكَ عَنِّي، فمَا أُمِّي بِراعِيَةٍ ••• تَرْعَى المَخاضَ، ولا رَأْيِي بِمَغْبُونِ
إِنَّ الذي يَقْبِض الدُّنْيا ويَبْسُطها ••• إِنْ كانَ أَغْناكَ عنِّي سَوْفَ يُغْنِينِي
كلُّ امْرِىءٍ راجعٌ يوماً لِشيمَتِهِ ••• وإِنْ تَخَلَّقَ أَخْلاقاً إِلى حِينِ
وأَنْتُمُ مَعْشَرٌ زَيْدٌ على مائةٍ ••• فأَجْمِعُوا أَمْرَكمْ كُلاً فَكِيدُونِي
فَإِنْ عَرَفْتُمْ سَبِيلَ الرُّشْدِ فانْطَلِقوا ••• وإِنْ جَهِلْتمْ سَبِيلَ الرُّشْدِ فَأْتونِي
ماذا عَلَّي، وإِن كنتمْ ذَوي رَحِمٍ ••• أَلاَّ أَحِبَّكمُ إِذْ لَمْ تحِبُّونِي
واللّهِ لو كَرهَتْ كَفِّي مُصاحَبَتِي ••• لقلْت، إِذْ كَرِهَتْ قرْبِي لها: بِينِي
قلْ للذي لست أَدْري مِن تَلَوُّنهِ! ••• أَناصِحٌ أَمْ على غِشٍّ يُداجِينِي:
إِنِّي لأُكْثِرُ مِمَّا سُمْتَنِي عَجَباً ••• يَدٌ تَشجُّ، وأُخرَى مِنكَ تَأْسُونِي
تَغتابُنِي عِندَ أَقوامٍ، وتَمْدَحُنِي ••• في آخَرِينَ، وكلٌّ عنكَ يَأْتِينِي!
لو كنتُ أَعْرِف مِنكَ الوُدَّ، هانَ له •••  عليَّ بَعْضَ الذي أَصْبَحْت تولِينِي
قد كنت أُولِيكمُ مالِي، وأَمْنَحَكمْ ••• وُدِّي علَى مُثبَتٍ في الصَّدْرِ مَكنونِ
لو تَشرَبُونَ دَمي لَمْ يَرْوَ شاربُكمْ  ••• ولا دِماؤكمْ جَمْعاً ترَوِّينِي

*

----------


## كعب بن زهير

أتذكر هنا قصيدة ولكني لا أعرف قائلها وأتمنى أن تذكروا من هو القائلأغرى امرؤ يوما غلاما جاهلا…. بنقوده كيما ينال به الوطر

قال ائتني بفؤاد أمك يا فتى …. ولك الدراهم والجواهر والدرر

فمضى وأغرز خنجرا في صدرها… والقلب أخرجه وعاد على الاثر

لكنه من فرط سرعته هوى …. فتدحرج القلب المعفر اذ عفر

ناداه قلب الام وهو معفر … ولدي حبيبي هل أصابك من ضرر

فكأن هذا الصوت رغم حنوه… غضب السماء به على الولد انهمر

ودرى فظيع خيانة لم يؤتها … أحد سواه منذ تاريخ البشر

فارتد نحو القلب يغسله بما … أجرت دموع العين من سيل العبر 

ويقول يا قلب انتقم مني ولا …. تغفر فان جريمتي لا تغتفر

واذا غفرت فانني أقضي انتحارا مثلما … يغاث من قبلي انتحر

فاستل خنجره ليقتل نفسه… طعنا فيبقى عبرة لمن اعتبر

ناداه قلب الام كف يدا ولا … تذبح فؤادي مرتين على الاثر

----------


## علي الغامدي

اهديها الى الشيخ عدنان موسوعة روائع الشعر ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## عدنان البخاري

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم..

*
إذا رُزق الفتى وَجْهاً وَقَاحاً       •••   تقلَّب في الأمور كما يشاءُ
ولم يكُ للدَّواء ولا لشيءٍ      •••  يعالجه به فيه غَنَاءُ
فما لك في متابعة الذي لا      •••     حياء لوجههِ إلا العناءُ

*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أبوالعتاهية:
أَصبَحَ هَذا الناسُ قالاً وَقيل ••• فَالمُستَعانُ اللَهُ صَبرٌ جَميل
ما أَثقَلَ الحَقَّ عَلى مَن نَرى ••• لَم يَزَلِ الحَقُّ كَريهاً ثَقيل
أَيا بَني الدُنيا وَيا جيرَةَ الـ ••• ـمَوتى إِلى كَم تُغفِلونَ السَبيل
إِنّا عَلى ذاكَ لَفي غَفلَةٍ ••• وَالمَوتُ يُفني الخَلقَ جيلاً فَجيل
إِنّي لَمَغرورٌ وَإِنَّ البِلى ••• يُسرِعُ في جِسمي قَليلاً قَليل
تَزَوَّدَن لِلمَوتِ زاداً فَقَد ••• نادى مُناديهِ الرَحيلَ الرَحيل
أَغتَرُّ بِالدَهرِ عَلى أَنَّ لي ••• في كُلِّ يَومٍ مِنهُ خَطبٌ جَليل
كَم مِن عَظيمِ الشَأنِ في نَفسِهِ ••• أَصبَحَ مُعتَزّاً وَأَمسى ذَليل
يا خاطِبَ الدُنيا إِلى نَفسِها ••• إِنَّ لَها في كُلِّ يَومٍ عَويل
ما أَقتَلَ الدُنيا لِأَزواجِها ••• تَعُدُّهُم عَدّاً قَتيلاً قَتيل
اُسلُ عَنِ الدُنيا وَعَن ظِلِّها ••• فَإِنَّ في الجَنَّةِ ظِلّاً ظَليل
وَإِنَّ في الجَنَّةِ لِلرَوحَ وَالـ ••• ـرَيحانَ وَالراحَةَ وَالسَلسَبيل
مَن دَخَلَ الجَنَّةَ نالَ الرِضى ••• مِمّا تَمَنّى وَاِستَطابَ المَقيل

----------


## علي الغامدي

يعيبون العفيف بحسن ظنه === ويمرق من معاتبه اللئيم

يظنوا بالمساس بذي العفاف== سلامة من يجاوره الحليم

فبئس الظن ماظنت نمير == وبئس العلم ماغنم الكليم

فلن يجني الحسود بمايغالي == من الأحقاد سوى الرد الأليم

----------


## أم معاذة

أسأت إذ أحسنت ظني بكم***والحزم سوء الظن بالناس

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* المعتمد بن عبَّاد:*

*كَذبَت مُناكُم صَرّحوا أَو جَمجِموا    الدين أَمتَنُ وَالسَجيَّةُ أَكرَمُ*
*خُنتُم وَرُمتُم أن أَخون وَرُبَّما    حاوَلتُمُ أَن يُستَخَفَّ يَلَملَمُ*
*وَأرَدتُمُ تَضييقَ صَدرٍ لَم يَضِق    وَالسُمرُ في ثُغَر النحورِ تُحَطَّمُ*
*وَزَحَفتُمُ بِمَحالِكُم لِمُجَرّبٍ    ما زالَ يَثبُتُ لِلمَحال فَيَهزِمُ*
*أَنّى رَجَوتم غَدرَ من جَرَّبتمُ    مِنهُ الوَفاءَ وَظُلمَ مَن لا يَظلِمُ*
*أَنا ذَلِكُم لا البَغيُ يُثمِرُ غَرسُهُ    عِندي وَلا مَبنى الصَنيعَة يُهدَمُ*
*كُفّو وَإِلّا فاِرقُبوا ليَ بَطشَةً    يُلقى السَفيهُ بِمِثلِها فَيُحلَّمُ
*

----------


## علي الغامدي

وسيعلم المغرور في كنهه من أكن :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: لعله اليوم يأنس بجهل ماقد حدث 

لاتحسبوني أراه بغير ماهو حاله  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ولكنها الأقدار تجابذ من قد رفث

----------


## أم معاذة

مهلاً وعيدي مهلاً لا أبا لكم *** إن الوعيد سلاح العاجز الحمق

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> مهلاً وعيدي مهلاً لا أبا لكم *** إن الوعيد سلاح العاجز الحمق


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفَّقك الله معنى هذا البيت غير صحيحٍ.. وإطلاقه مخالف للواقع المشاهد..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فليس كل وعيد يكون سلاحًا للعاجز الحمق، ففي كتاب الله تعالى نصوص كثيرةٌ في الوعيد؟! ولا داعي لنقلها فهي معلومة معروفة..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ إنَّ العقلاء معهودٌ عندهم أنَّ الوعيد إنَّما يكون للقادر العاقل، الذي ينذر قبل أن ينفذ، وليس للعاجز الأحمق.. فقد يصدق هذا البيت لو خصِّص أو قُيِّد.

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل عدنان، أعتقد أن تفكيرك ذهب بعيدا جدا، فلا أظن أن الشاعر ممكن أن يقصد بأبياته وعيد الله - عز وجل - أيضا ! وهل يقول بهذا عاقل ؟!
أما بالنسبة للواقع والمشاهد فهذا يختلف من شخص لآخر، وأنا من رأي الشاعر، وأشاهد ما شاهده، ولهذا قلت مسبقا، إني أنقل من الأبيات ما أراها تتحدث عن الواقع الذي أعيشه.
على كل رأيك محل احترام عندي ، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> السلام عليكم
> الأخ الفاضل عدنان، أعتقد أن تفكيرك ذهب بعيدا جدا، فلا أظن أن الشاعر ممكن أن يقصد بأبياته وعيد الله - عز وجل - أيضا ! وهل يقول بهذا عاقل ؟!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعليكم السلام.. بارك الله فيكِ.. أدري أنَّه لا يقول به عاقل! ولم أقله أنا، ولا ذهب تفكيري بعيدًا!
فلم أقل إنَّ الشَّاعر قصد بأبياته وعيد الله تعالى، ولو تأمَّلت كلامي فإنَّ القدر الذي قلته: 



> وفَّقك الله معنى هذا البيت غير صحيحٍ.. وإطلاقه مخالف للواقع المشاهد..
> فليس كل وعيد يكون سلاحًا للعاجز الحمق، ففي كتاب الله تعالى نصوص كثيرةٌ في الوعيد؟! ولا داعي لنقلها فهي معلومة معروفة..
> ثمَّ إنَّ العقلاء معهودٌ عندهم أنَّ الوعيد إنَّما يكون للقادر العاقل، الذي ينذر قبل أن ينفذ، وليس للعاجز الأحمق.. فقد يصدق هذا البيت لو خصِّص أو قُيِّد.


فالكلام عن إطلاق الحكم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويظهر لذا أنَّ قولك بعد ذلك:



> أما بالنسبة للواقع والمشاهد فهذا يختلف من شخص لآخر، وأنا من رأي الشاعر، وأشاهد ما شاهده، ولهذا قلت مسبقا، إني أنقل من الأبيات ما أراها تتحدث عن الواقع الذي أعيشه..


= هو مطابق لمرادي في آخر كلامي:



> فقد يصدق هذا البيت لو خصِّص أو قُيِّد.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ما مضى فاتَ، والمؤمَّلُ غيبٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكَ السَّاعةُ التي أنتَ فيها

----------


## الواحدي

> ما مضى فاتَ، والمؤمَّلُ غيبٌ    ولكَ السَّاعةُ التي أنتَ فيها


هل لنا الساعةُ التي نحْنُ فيها؟  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمْ تُراها تَلْهو بِمَنْ يَدَّعِيهَا؟

----------


## الواحدي

نَدَّعيها لنا، ونحنُ ضحايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ها... ويَحلو لِجَهْلِنا أنْ يَتِيها!

----------


## الواحدي

ما مضَى فاتَ، والمؤمَّل غيبٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكذا الساعةُ التي أنْتَ فِيها

----------


## علي الغامدي

لاأدعي الغي ولاأهتنيه === ورب مقالي اليه يتيه 
فان كان مطلوب ماأجتنيه=== من الاثم غيا فلي مقتنيه 
وليس الكبير بما يتقيه === ولكنه قد يضر بفيه (اعني الكبير) 
فيا راكبا بحر مانشتريه === أنيخوا الركاب بما نكتفيه 
ففي بحر ذا الغي مانقتريه === لطول الخطوب وقهر السفيه 
وعل الليالي لما نهتديه === تنار بصبح لنا ندعيه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الأخ الكريم.. الواحدي.. بارك الله فيه
ذكَّرتني مشاركاتك الأخيرة بالمعارضات الشِّعريَّة القديمة..
جزاك الله خيرا.
وقولك:

ما مضَى فاتَ، والمؤمَّل غيبٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكذا الساعةُ التي أنْتَ فِيها
كيف يكون المعنى هنا:
هل هو: وكذا الساعة التي أنت فيها (غيبٌ!) مثلًا.

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> ما مضَى فاتَ، والمؤمَّل غيبٌ  وكذا الساعةُ التي أنْتَ فِيها
> كيف يكون المعنى هنا:
> هل هو: وكذا الساعة التي أنت فيها (غيبٌ!) مثلًا.


ذلك "عينُ" ما أردتُ، حفظك الله.
وإنّما هو معنى عنَّ لي بمقتضى الحال، فقيَّدتُه بلسان المقال.
واعذرنا إذا ما أقحمنا "القذى" في "العيون"...
 رفع الله قَدرك، وزادك من فضله، ونفع بك.

----------


## الواحدي

ومِن أجمل ما قيل في معنى مقارب لما نحن بصدده، قول عمران بن حطّان الشاري:

يَأْسَفُ المرءُ على ما فاته --- مِنْ لُباناتٍ إذا لَـمْ يَقْضِها
وتَراه فَرِحًا مُسْتَبْشِرًا --- بالَّتي أَمْضى كأنْ لَـمْ يُمْضِها
إنها عندي كأحلام الكرى --- لَقرِيبٌ بعضُها مِنْ بعضِها 
وهو شعر عميق، في لفظ يسيل رِقّةً، وإيقاع راقصٍ، يكاد ينسيك مرارة معناه؛ حتى إنه ليُستكثَر على شاعر خارجيٍّ كعمران أو يُستغرب صدوره عنه!
وبهذا نكون أزلنا القذى بالعيون، بكلام كان "الشاري" فيه نِعْمَ الزَّبون...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عدي بن زيد:
*وما دَهري بأن كُدِّرتُ فَضلاً    ولكن ما لَقيتُ مِنَ العَجِيبِ*
*وما هَذا بأَوَّلِ ما أُلاَقي    مِنَ الحِدثَان والعَرَضِ القَرِيبِ*
*خَلاَ الأهوالَ إنَّ الهَمَّ غادٍ    على ذي الشَّغلِ وَالبَثِّ الطَّروبِ*
*أَحظِّي كانَ سِلسِلَةً وقَيداً    وغُلاٍّ والبَيانُ لَدَى الطَّبيبِ*
*وهُم أَضحَوا لَديكَ كما أرادوا    وقد تُرجَى الرَّغائبُ مِن مُثِيبِ*
*وإن أَهلَك تَجِد فَقدي وتُخذَل    إذا التَقَتِ العَوالي في الخُطُوبِ*
*وإنِّي قد وَكَلتُ اليومَ أَمري    إلى رَبٍّ قريبٍ مُستجيبِ*

----------


## علي الغامدي

لنْ تستطيعَ لأمرِ اللهِ تعقيبا       :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:      فَاسْتَنْجِدِ الصَّبْرَ أَوفَاسْتَشْعِر  ِ الحُوبَا 

وافْزَعْ إِلَى كَنَفِ التَّسْلِيمِ وَارْضَ بِمَا      :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:       قَضَى المُهَيْمِنُ مَكْرُوهاً ومَحْبُوبَا 

إِنَّ العَزَاءَ إِذَا عَزَّتْهُ جَائِحَة ٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:     ذَلَّتْ عَرِيكَتُهُ فَانْقَادَ مَجْنُوبَا

فإنْ تنلكَ منَ الأقدارِ طالبة ٌ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لَمْ يُثْنِهَا العَجْزُ عَمَّا عَزَّ مَطْلُوبَا 

إنْ يندبوكَ فقدْ ثلَّتْ عروشهمُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأصبحَ العلمُ مرثيًّا ومندوبا

----------


## علي الغامدي

ما الخِلُّ إلاّ مَنْ أوَدُّ بِقَلْبِهِ == وَأرَى بطَرْفٍ لا يَرَى بسَوَائِهِ 
إنّ المُعِينَ عَلى الصّبَابَةِ بالأسَى == أوْلى برَحْمَةِ رَبّهَا وَإخائِهِ 
مَهْلاً فإنّ العَذْلَ مِنْ أسْقَامِهِ == وَتَرَفُّقاً فالسّمْعُ مِنْ أعْضائِهِ 
وَهَبِ المَلامَةَ في اللّذاذَةِ كالكَرَى == مَطْرُودَةً بسُهادِهِ وَبُكَائِهِ 
لا تَعْذُلِ المُشْتَاقَ في أشْواقِهِ == حتى يَكونَ حَشاكَ في أحْشائِهِ 
إنّ القَتيلَ مُضَرَّجاً بدُمُوعِهِ == مِثْلُ القَتيلِ مُضَرَّجاً بدِمائِهِ 
وَالعِشْقُ كالمَعشُوقِ يَعذُبُ قُرْبُهُ == للمُبْتَلَى وَيَنَالُ مِنْ حَوْبَائِهِ 
لَوْ قُلْتَ للدّنِفِ الحَزينِ فَدَيْتُهُ == مِمّا بِهِ لأغَرْتَهُ بِفِدائِه

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الشاعر صالح العمري في شيخنا ابن جبرين شفاه الله : 

مـا زادك الله إلا رفعـة وعـلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: والوغد كسوته الخذلان والخجـل 
كم نلت من كيدهم سراً وفي علناً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ما لو علا جبلاً ...لزلزل الجبـل 
قد كنت فينا عصا موسى بهيبتهـا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: إذا تجلت تولى السحر والدجـل 
علمتنا جهـرة بالحـق صادحـة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: إذا تغشى النفوس الخوف والوجل 
هذا جوادك مسروحـاً بصهوتـه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فقم وخضها جهاداً أيها (البطـل)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حافظ إبراهيم:*سَعَيتُ إِلى أَن كِدتُ أَنتَعِلُ الدَما    وَعُدتُ وَما أُعقِبتُ إِلّا التَنَدُّما*
*لَحى اللَهُ عَهدَ القاسِطينَ الَّذي بِهِ    تَهَدَّمَ مِن بُنيانِنا ما تَهَدَّما*
*إِذا شِئتَ أَن تَلقى السَعادَةَ بَينَهُم    فَلا تَكُ مِصرِيّاً وَلا تَكُ مُسلِما*
*سَلامٌ عَلى الدُنيا سَلامَ مُوَدِّعٍ    رَأى في ظَلامِ القَبرِ أُنساً وَمَغنَما*
*أَضَرَّت بِهِ الأولى فَهامَ بِأُختِها    فَإِن ساءَتِ الأُخرى فَوَيلاهُ مِنهُما*
*فَهُبّي رِياحَ المَوتِ نُكباً وَأَطفِئي    سِراجَ حَياتي قَبلَ أَن يَتَحَطَّما*
*فَما عَصَمَتني مِن زَماني فَضائِلي    وَلَكِن رَأَيتُ المَوتَ لِلحُرِّ أَعصَما*
*فَيا قَلبُ لا تَجزَع إِذا عَضَّكَ الأَسى    فَإِنّكَ بَعدَ اليَومِ لَن تَتَأَلَّما*
*وَيا عَينُ قَد آنَ الجُمودُ لِمَدمَعي    فَلا سَيلَ دَمعٍ تَسكُبينَ وَلا دَما*
*وَيا يَدُ ما كَلَّفتُكِ البَسطَ مَرَّةً    لِذي مِنَّةٍ أَولى الجَميلَ وَأَنعَما*
*فَلِلَّهِ ما أَحلاكِ في أَنمُلِ البِلى    وَإِن كُنتِ أَحلى في الطُروسِ وَأَكرَما*
*وَيا قَدَمي ما سِرتِ بي لِمَذَلَّةٍ    وَلَم تَرتَقي إِلّا إِلى العِزِّ سُلَّما*
*فَلا تُبطِئي سَيراً إِلى المَوتِ وَاِعلَمي    بِأَنَّ كَريمَ القَومِ مَن ماتَ مُكرَما*
*وَيا نَفسُ كَم جَشَّمتُكِ الصَبرَ وَالرِضا    وَجَشَّمتِني أَن أَلبَسَ المَجدَ مُعلَما*
*فَما اِسطَعتِ أَن تَستَمرِئي مُرَّ طَعمِهِ    وَما اِسطَعتُ بَينَ القَومِ أَن أَتَقَدَّما*
*فَهَذا فِراقٌ بَينَنا فَتَجَمَّلي    فَإِنَّ الرَدى أَحلى مَذاقاً وَمَطعَما*
*وَيا صَدرُ كَم حَلَّت بِذاتِكَ ضيقَةٌ    وَكَم جالَ في أَنحائِكَ الهَمُّ وَاِرتَمى*
*فَهَلّا تَرى في ضيقَةِ القَبرِ فُسحَةً    تُنَفِّسُ عَنكَ الكَربَ إِن بِتَّ مُبرَما*
*وَيا قَبرُ لا تَبخَل بِرَدِّ تَحِيَّةٍ    عَلى صاحِبٍ أَوفى عَلَينا وَسَلَّما*
*وَهَيهاتَ يَأتي الحَيُّ لِلمَيتِ زائِراً    فَإِنّي رَأَيتُ الوُدَّ في الحَيِّ أُسقِما*
*وَيا أَيُّها النَجمُ الَّذي طالَ سُهدُهُ    وَقَد أَخَذَت مِنهُ السُرى أَينَ يَمَّما*
*لَعَلَّكَ لا تَنسى عُهودَ مُنادِمٍ    تَعَلَّمَ مِنكَ السُهدَ وَالأَينَ كُلَّما*

----------


## علي الغامدي

لا يغرنـك يـومٌ مــن غــدٍ == صَاحِ إِنَّ الدَّهْـر يُغْفِـي وَيَهُـبْ
صَـادِ ذَا ضِغْـنٍ إِلَـى غِرَّتِـهِ == وإذا درت لـبـون فاحـتـلـب
ليـس بالصافـي وإن صفيتـه == عيش من يصبحُ نهبـاً للرتـب
ما أبـو العبـاس فـي أثباتـهِ == لعب الدهـر بـه تلـك اللعـب
أقْبَـلَـتْ أيَّـامُـهُ حَـتَّــى إِذَا == جـاءهُ المـوت تولـى فذهـب

----------


## علي الغامدي



----------


## علي الغامدي

أُغالِبُ فيكَ الشَوقَ وَالشَوقُ أَغلَبُ 
وَأَعجَبُ مِن ذا الهَجرِ وَالوَصلُ أَعجَبُ





لَحا اللَهُ ذي الدُنيا مُناخاً لِراكِبٍ 
فَكُلُّ بَعيدِ الهَمِّ فيها مُعَذَّبُ


وَما طَرَبي لَمّا رَأَيتُكَ بِدعَةً
لَقَد كُنتُ أَرجو أَن أَراكَ فَأَطرَبُ

وَتَعذِلُني فيكَ القَوافي وَهِمَّتي
كَأَنّي بِمَدحٍ قَبلَ مَدحِكَ مُذنِبُ

وَلَكِنَّهُ طالَ الطَريقُ وَلَم أَزَل 
أُفَتَّشُ عَن هَذا الكَلامِ وَيُنهَبُ

إِذا قُلتُهُ لَم يَمتَنِع مِن وُصولِهِ
جِدارٌ مُعَلّى أَو خِباءٌ مُطَنَّبُ

أَلا لَيتَ شِعري هَل أَقولُ قَصيدَةً
فَلا أَشتَكي فيها وَلا أَتَعَتَّبُ

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*جاء في ديوان محمد صادق الرافعي تحقيق الدكتور ياسين الايوبي منشورات المكتبة العصرية بيروت في فصل (التهذيب والحكمة) ص 230-232 ما يلي :**قال محاكيا حافظ ابراهيم في تقهقر اللغة العربية :* *ام يكيد لها من نسلها العقب .. ولا نقيصة الا ما جنى النسب**كانت لهم سببا في كل مكرمة .. وهم لنكبتها من دهرها سبب**لا عيب في العرب العرباء ان نطقوا .. بين الأعاجم الا أنهم عرب**والطير تصدح شتى كالأنام وما .. عند الغراب يزكى البلبل الطرب**أتى عليها طوال الدهر ناصعة .. كطلعة الشمس لم تعلق بها الريب**ثم استفاضت دياج في جوانبها .. كالبدر قد طمست من نوره السحب**ثم استضاءت فقالوا الفجر يعقبه .. صبح فكان ولكن فجرها كذب**ثم اختفت وعلينا الشمس شاهدة .. كأنها جمرة في الجو تلتهب**سلوا الكواكب كم جيل تداولها .. ولم تزل نيرات هذه الشهب**وسائلوا الناس كم في الأرض من لغة .. قديمة جددت من زهوها الحقب**ونحن في عجب يلهوا الزمان بنا .. لم نعتبر ولبئس الشيمة العجب**ان الأمور لمن قد بات يطلبها .. فكيف تبقى اذا طلابها غابوا**كان الزمان لنا واللسن جامعة .. فقد غدونا له والأمر ينقلب**وكان من قبلنا يرجوننا خلفا .. فاليوم لو نظروا من بعدهم ندبوا**أنترك الغرب يلهينا بزخرفه .. ومشرق الشمس يبكينا وينتحب**وعندنا نهر عذب لشاربه .. فكيف نتركه في البحر ينسرب**وأيما لغة تنسي امرأ لغة .. فانها نكبة من فيه تنسكب**لكم لكى القول في ظل القصور على .. أيام كانت خيام البيد والطنب**والشمس تلفحه والريح تنفحه .. والظل يعوزه والماء والعشب**أرى نفوس الورى شتى وقيمتها .. عندي تأثرها لا العز و الرتب**ألم ترى الحطب استعلى فصار لظى .. لما تأثر من مس اللظى الحطب**فهل نضيع ما أبقى الزمان لنا .. وننفض الكف لا مجد ولا حسب* *انا اذا سبة في الشرق فاضحة .. والشرق منا وان كنا به خرب**هيهات ينفعنا هذا الصياح فما .. يجدي الجبان اذا روعته الصخب**ومن يكن عاجزا عن دفع نائبة .. فقصر ذلك أن تلقاه يحتسب**اذا اللغات ازدهت يوما فقد ضمنت .. للعرب أي فخار بينها الكتب**وفي المعادن ما تمضي برونقه .. يد الصدا غير أن لا يصدأ اللهب*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:

ما أَقرَبَ المَوتَ جَدّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَتاكَ يَشتَدُّ شَدّا
يا مَن يُراحُ عَلَيهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِالمَوتِ طَوراً وَيُغدى
هَل تَستَطيعُ لِما قَد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَضى مِنَ العَيشِ رَدّا
الغَيُّ أَوضَحُ مِن أَن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَراهُ ذو العَقلِ رُشدا
سامِح أُمورَكَ رِفقاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَاجعَل مَعاشَكَ قَصدا
مِن حَزمِ رَأيِكَ أَلّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَكونَ لِلمالِ عَبدا
ما تَأتِهِ مِن جَميلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُكسِبكَ أَجراً وَحَمدا
تَموتُ فَرداً وَتَأتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَومَ القِيامَةِ فَردا !
طوبى لِعَبدٍ تَقيٍّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَم يَألُ في الخَيرِ جُهدا

----------


## علي الغامدي

وضـراغمٍ سكنت عرين رياسة :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  تـركت خـرير الماء فيها زئيرا

فـكأنما غشى النضار جسومها :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  وأذاب فـي افـواهها الـبلورا 
أُسـدٌ كـأن سـكونها مـتحركٌ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: في النفس لو وجدت هناك مثيرا 
وتـذكـرت فـتـكاتها فـكأنما  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: أقـعت عـلى أدبـارها لـتثورا 
وتـخالها والـشمي تجلوا لونها  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: نـاراً وألـسنها اللواحس نورا 
فـكأنما سـلٌت سـيوف جداول :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ذابـت بـلا نـارٍ فـعدن غديرا 
وكـأنما نـسج الـنسيم لـمائه :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  درعـاً فـقدر سـردها تـقديرا 
وبـديعة الـثمرات تعبر نحوها  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: عـيناي بـحر عجائب مسجورا 
شـجريةٍ ذهـبيةٍ نـزعت الـى :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  سـحرٍ يـؤثر فـي النها تأثيرا 
قـد سـرجت اغـصانها فكأنما :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  قـبضت بهن من الفضاء طيورا 
وكـأنما يـأتي لـوقعِ طـيرها :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ان تـستقل بـنهضها وتـطيرا 
مـن كـل واقـعةٍ ترى منفارها :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  مـاءً كـسلسال الـلجين نميرا 
خُرسٌ تُعدُ من الفصاح فأن شدت :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  جـعلت تـغرد بـالمياه صفيرا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  "الجنرال" محمود سامي البارودي ت 1322 هـ، إذ عاش في غير زمانه!:

كُلُّ صَعْبٍ سِوَى الْمَذَلَّةِ سَهْلُ • • • وَحَيَاةُ الْكَرِيمِ فِي الضَّيْمِ قَتْلُ
لَيْسَ يَقْوَى امْرُؤٌ عَلَى الذُّلِّ مَا لَمْ • • • يَكُ فِيهِ مِنْ صِبْغَةِ اللُّؤْمِ دَخْلُ
إِنَّ مُرَّ الْحِمَامِ أَعْذَبُ وِرْدَاً • • • مِنْ حَيَاةٍ فِيهَا شَقَاءٌ وَذُلُّ
أَنَا رَاضٍ بِتَرْكِ مَالِي وَأَهْلِي • • • فَالْعَفَافُ الثَّرَاءُ وَالنَّاسُ أَهْلُ
لا يَلُمْنِي عَلَى الْحَفِيظَةِ قَوْمٌ • • • غَرَّهُمْ مَنْظَرُ الْحَيَاةِ فَضَلُّوا
أَلِفُوا الضَّيْمَ خَشْيَةَ الْمَوْتِ وَالضَّيْـ • • • ـمُ لَعَمْرِي فَجْعٌ خَسِيسٌ وَثُكْلُ
كَيْفَ لا أَنْصُرُ الرَّشَادَ عَلَى الْغَـ • • • ـيِ وَعَقْلِي مَعِي وَفِي النَّفْسِ فَضْلُ
إِنَّمَا الْمَرْءُ بِاللِّسَانِ وَبِالْقَلْـ • • • ـبِ فَإِنْ خَابَ مِنْهُمَا فَهْوَ فَسْلُ
كَيْفَ لا تَشْمَلُ الدَّنَاءَةُ قَوْمَاً • • • نَشَأُوا فِي الصَّغَارِ حِينَ اسْتَهَلُّوا
هُمْ لَعَمْرِي أَذَلُّ مِنْ قَدَمِ الْنَّعْـ • • • ـلِ نُفُوساً وَالنَّعْلُ مِنْهُمْ أَجَلُّ
كُنْتُ لا أُحْسِنُ الْهِجَاءَ وَلَكِنْ • • • عَلَّمَتْنِي صِفَاتُهُمْ كَيْفَ أَتْلُو

----------


## علي الغامدي

ابراهيم الحضرمي 

مدحت ونبهت الأنام وذمتهم == وأنَّبت اقبالاً فلم تتأنّب 

وجشمت نفسي البر والبحر أبتغي == نصيراً فلم أظفر بقرم مهذب 

فمن لي بمن يسمو الغداة إلى العلا == ويدعو بما أدعو ويطلب مطلبي 

تترّب خد الدين فينا ووجهه == وما كان في آبائنا بمترب 

أبيعت أبيعت بالندا ودموعها == تسيل ولم ترحم بنيَّة يعرب 

فيال بني عبد المدان عمومتي == ويال بني همدان يا آل منصبي 

أما تنقمون الثأر ممن يسومكم == مسام إلا ما في كل شرق ومغرب 

أراكم خضعتم واختدمتم لكافر == وعلمي بكم لا تخضعون لمذنب 

فما عاد كعب يحسن الطعن بالقنا == وهمدان أحلاس الخيول بنوأب 

فناد بهمدان وناد بحارث == وقم ناصراً للّه يا بن المهذب 

واختم قولي بالصلاة مسلما ً == على أحمد المبعوث من آل يعرب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أشْعِــرَنْ قلبــكَ يـاسَــــا • • • ليس هذا النَّــاسُ ناسَــا
ذهـــب الإبـريزُ منهـــم • • • فبقـــوا بعْــــدُ نُحــاسَـــا
ســـــامريِّين، يقولـــــــو • • • نَ جميعـــاً: «لا مِسَــاسَا»!

----------


## علي الغامدي

كَدَعواكِ كُلٌّ يَدَّعي صِحَّةَ العَقلِ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَن ذا الَّذي يَدري بِما فيهِ مِن جَهلِ
لِهَنَّكِ أَولى لائِمٍ بِمَلامَةٍ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وَأَحوَجُ مِمَّن تَعذُلينَ إِلى العَذلِ


تَقولينَ ما في الناسِ مِثلَكَ عاشِقٌ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
جِدي مِثلَ مَن أَحبَبتُهُ تَجِدي مِثلي

ذَريني أَنَل ما لا يُنالُ مِنَ العُلى
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
فَصَعبُ العُلى في الصَعبِ وَالسَهلُ في السَهلِ

----------


## علي الغامدي

وَسَيفُ عَزمٍ تَرُدُّ السَيفَ هِبَّتُهُ رَطبَ الغِرارِ مِنَ التَأمورِ مُختَضِبا 

عُمرُ العَدوِّ إِذا لاقاهُ في رَهَجٍ أَقَلُّ مِن عُمرِ ما يَحوي إِذا وَهَبا 

تَوَقَّهُ فَمَتى ما شِئتَ تَبلُوَهُ فَكُن مُعادِيَهُ أَو كُن لَهُ نَشَبا 

تَحلو مَذاقَتُهُ حَتّى إِذا غَضِبا حالَت فَلَو قَطَرَت في الماءِ ما شُرِبا 

وَتَغبِطُ الأَرضُ مِنها حَيثُ حَلَّ بِهِ وَتَحسُدُ الخَيلُ مِنها أَيَّها رَكِبا 

وَلا يَرُدُّ بِفيهِ كَفَّ سائِلِهِ عَن نَفسِهِ وَيَرُدُّ الجَحفَلَ اللَجِبا 

وَكُلَّما لَقِيَ الدينارُ صاحِبَهُ في مُلكِهِ اِفتَرَقا مِن قَبلِ يَصطَحِبا 

مالٌ كَأَنَّ غُرابَ البَينِ يَرقُبُهُ فَكُلَّما قيلَ هَذا مُجتَدٍ نَعَبا 

بَحرٌ عَجائِبُهُ لَم تُبقِ في سَمَرٍ  
وَلا عَجائِبِ بَحرٍ بَعدَها عَجَبا 
لا يُقنِعُ اِبنَ عَليٍّ نَيلُ مَنزِلَةٍ يَشكو مُحاوِلُها التَقصيرَ وَالتَعَبا
هَزَّ اللِواءَ بَنو عِجلٍ بِهِ فَغَدا رَأساً لَهُم وَغَدا كُلٌّ لَهُم ذَنَبا
التارِكينَ مِنَ الأَشياءِ أَهوَنَها وَالراكِبينَ مِنَ الأَشياءِ ما صَعُبا
مُبَرقِعي خَيلِهِم بِالبيضِ مُتَّخِذي هامِ الكُماةِ عَلى أَرماحِهِم عَذَبا
إِنَّ المَنِيَّةَ لَو لاقَتهُمُ وَقَفَت خَرقاءَ تَتَّهِمُ الإِقدامَ وَالهَرَبا
مَراتِبٌ صَعِدَت وَالفِكرُ يَتبَعُها فَجازَ وَهوَ عَلى آثارِها الشُهُبا

----------


## علي الغامدي

أبن رزيق 


لاتـعـذليه فــإن الـعـذل يـولـعه == قـد قـلت حـقاًولكن لـيس يـسمعه

جـاوزت فـي لـومه حـداً أضـر به == مـن حـيث قـدرت أن الـلوم يـنفعه

فـإستعملي الـرفق فـي تـأنيبه بـدلاً == مـن عـذله فهو مضني القلب موجعه

قــد كـان مـضطلعاً بالخطب يـحمله == فـضـيقت بـخطوب الـدهر أظـلعه

يـكفيه مـن لـوعه الـتشتيت أن لـه == مـن الـنوى كـل يـوم مـا يـروعه

مــا آب مــن سـفر إلا وأزعـجه == رأي الــى سـفـر بـالعزم يـزمعه

كـأنـما هــو فـي حـل ومـرتحل == مــوكـل بـفـضـاء الله يـذرعـه

إن الـزمان أراه فـي الـرحيل غـنى == ولـوإلى الـسد أضـحى وهـو يزمعه

ومــا مـجـاهدة الإنـسان تـوصله == رزقـاً ولادعـة الإنـسـان تـقـطعه

قـد وزع الله بـين الـخلق رزقـهمو == لـم يـخلق الله مـن خـلق يـضيعه

والحرص في الرزق والأرزاق قد قسمت == بـغـي الا إن بـغي الـمرء يـصرعه

والـدهر يـعطي الفتى من حيث يمنعه == إرثـاً ويـمنعه مــن حـيث يـطمعه

إسـتودع الله فـي بـغداد لـي قـمراً == "بـالـكرخ"من فـلـك الأزرار مـطلعه

ودعـتـه وبــودي لــو يـودعني == صــفـو الـحـيـاة وإني لاأودعــه

وكـم تـشبث بـي يوم الرحيل ضحى == وأدمــعـي مـسـتهلات وأدمـعـه

لاأكـذب الله ثـوب الـصبر مـنخرق == عـنـي بـفـرقته لـكـن أرقـعـه

أنــي أوسـع عـذري فـي جـنايته == بـالـبين عـنـه وجـرمي لايـوسعه

رزقـت مـلكاً فـلم أحـسن سـياسته == وكـل مـن لايـسوس الـملك يـخلعه

ومـن غـدا لابـساً ثـوب الـنعيم بلا == شـكـر عـلـيه فــإن الله يـنزعه

----------


## علي الغامدي

مع الطبيب لابن حزم 
يقول لي الطبيب بغيـر علـمٍ ** تداوَ فأنـت يـا هـذا عليـلُ

ودائي ليس يدريـه سِوائـي ** وربٌّ قـادرٌ ملِـكٌ جلـيـلُ

أأكتُمُـهُ ويكشِـفُـهُ شهـيـقٌ ** يلازمنـي وإطـراقٌ طويـلُ

ووجهٌ شاهداتُ الحُـزنِ فيـه ** وجسمٌ كالخيالِ ضَـنٍ نَحيـلُ

وأثبتُ ما يكونُ الأمـرُ يومـا ** بـلا شـكٍّ إذا صَـحَّ الدليـلُ

فقلت لـه أَبِـنْ عنَّـي قليـلاً ** فلا والله تعـرفُ مـا تقـولُ

فقالَ أرى نُحُـولاً زاد جـدَّاً ** وعلَّتُك التـي تشكـو ذُبُـولُ

فقلت له الذُّبُـولُ تَعِـلُّ منـهُ ** الجوارحُ وهي حُمَّى تستحيلُ

وما أشكو لعمـرُ الله حمَّـى ** وإنَّ الحَرَّ في جسمـي قليـلُ

فقـال أرى التفاتـاً وارتقابـاً ** وأفكـاراً وصمتـاً لا يـزولُ

وأحسبُ أنَّها السوداءُ فانظـرْ ** لنفسك إنَّهـا عـرضٌ ثقيـلُ

فقلت لـه كلامُـك ذا محـالٌ ** فما للدَّمع مـن عينـي يسيـلُ

فأطـرقَ باهـتـاً مـمَّـا رآهُ ** ألا في مثل ذا بهـت النبيـلُ

فقلت لهُ دوائـي منـهُ دائـي ** ألا في مثل ذا ضلَّت عقـولُ

وشاهدُ ما أقولُ يُـرى عيانـاً ** فروعُ النَّبت إن عكستْ أصولُ

وترياقُ الأفاعي ليـس شـيءٌ ** سِواهُ ببرءِ ما لدغـتْ كفيـلُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

-
فلستُ أدري ذهولًا من تلوِّنهم_  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  _هم الدَّواءُ لما أشكو أم الدَّاءُ ؟!
-

----------


## علي الغامدي

من عيون الشعر القيسيه المكحله بأثمد

الحُزنُ يُقلِقُ وَالتَجَمُّلُ يَردَعُ "=" وَالدَمعُ بَينَهُما عَصِيٌّ طَيِّعُ 

يَتَنازَعانِ دُموعَ عَينِ مُسَهَّدٍ "=" هَذا يَجيءُ بِها وَهَذا يَرجِعُ 

النَومُ بَعدَ أَبي شُجاعٍ نافِرٌ "=" وَاللَيلُ مُعْيٍ وَالكَواكِبُ ظُلَّعُ 

إِنّي لَأَجبُنُ مِن فِراقِ أَحِبَّتي "=" وَتُحِسُّ نَفسي بِالحِمامِ فَأَشجُعُ 

وَيَزيدُني غَضَبُ الأَعادي قَسوَةً "=" وَيُلِمُّ بي عَتبُ الصَديقِ فَأَجزَعُ 

تَصفو الحَياةُ لِجاهِلٍ أَو غافِلٍ "=" عَمّا مَضى فيها وَما يُتَوَقَّعُ 

وَلِمَن يُغالِطُ في الحَقائِقِ نَفسَهُ "=" وَيَسومُها طَلَبَ المُحالِ فَتَطمَعُ 

أَينَ الَّذي الهَرَمانِ مِن بُنيانِهِ "=" ما قَومُهُ ما يَومُهُ ما المَصرَعُ 

تَتَخَلَّفُ الآثارُ عَن أَصحابِها "=" حينًا وَيُدرِكُها الفَناءُ فَتَتبَعُ 

لَم يُرضِ قَلبَ أَبي شُجاعٍ مَبلَغٌ "=" قَبلَ المَماتِ وَلَم يَسَعهُ مَوضِعُ 

كُنّا نَظُنُّ دِيارَهُ مَملوءَةً "=" ذَهَبًا فَماتَ وَكُلُّ دارٍ بَلقَعُ 

وَإِذا المَكارِمُ وَالصَوارِمُ وَالقَنا "=" وَبَناتُ أَعوَجَ كُلُّ شَيءٍ يَجمَعُ 

المَجدُ أَخسَرُ وَالمَكارِمُ صَفقَةً "=" مِن أَن يَعيشَ لَها الكَريمُ الأَروَعُ 

وَالناسُ أَنزَلُ في زَمانِكَ مَنزِلًا "=" مِن أَن تُعايِشَهُم وَقَدرُكَ أَرفَعُ 

بَرِّد حَشايَ إِنِ استَطَعتَ بِلَفظَةٍ "=" فَلَقَد تَضُرُّ إِذا تَشاءُ وَتَنفَعُ 

ما كانَ مِنكَ إِلى خَليلٍ قَبلَها "=" ما يُستَرابُ بِهِ وَلا ما يوجِعُ 

وَلَقَد أَراكَ وَما تُلِمُّ مُلِمَّةٌ "=" إِلّا نَفاها عَنكَ قَلبٌ أَصمَعُ 

وَيَدٌ كَأَنَّ قِتالَها وَنَوالَها "=" فَرضٌ يَحِقُّ عَلَيكَ وَهوَ تَبَرُّعُ 

يا مَن يُبَدِّلُ كُلَّ يَومٍ حُلَّةً "=" أَنّى رَضيتَ بِحُلَّةٍ لا تُنزَعُ 

ما زِلتَ تَخلَعُها عَلى مَن شاءَها "=" حَتّى لَبِستَ اليَومَ ما لا تَخلَعُ 

ما زِلتَ تَدفَعُ كُلَّ أَمرٍ فادِحٍ "=" حَتّى أَتى الأَمرُ الَّذي لا يُدفَعُ 

فَظَلِلتَ تَنظُرُ لا رِماحُكَ شُرَّعٌ "=" فيما عَراكَ وَلا سُيوفُكَ قُطَّعُ 

بِأَبي الوَحيدُ وَجَيشُهُ مُتَكاثِرٌ "=" يَبكي وَمِن شَرِّ السِلاحِ الأَدمُعُ 

وَإِذا حَصَلتَ مِنَ السِلاحِ عَلى البُكا "=" فَحَشاكَ رُعتَ بِهِ وَخَدَّكَ تَقرَعُ 

وَصَلَت إِلَيكَ يَدٌ سَواءٌ عِندَها "=" ألبازُ الاشَهِبُ وَالغُرابُ الأَبقَعُ 

مَن لِلمَحافِلِ وَالجَحافِلِ وَالسُرى "=" فَقَدَت بِفَقدِكَ نَيِّرًا لا يَطلَعُ 

وَمَنِ اتَّخَذتَ عَلى الضُيوفِ خَليفَةً "=" ضاعوا وَمِثلَكَ لا يَكادُ يُضَيِّعُ 

أَيَموتُ مِثلُ أَبي شُجاعٍ فاتِكٌ "=" وَيَعيشُ حاسِدُهُ الخَصِيُّ الأَوكَعُ 

أَيدٍ مُقَطَّعَةٌ حَوالَي رَأسِهِ "=" وَقَفًا يَصيحُ بِها أَلا مَن يَصفَعُ 

أَبقَيتَ أَكذَبَ كاذِبٍ أَبقَيتَهُ "=" وَأَخَذتَ أَصدَقَ مَن يَقولُ وَيَسمَعُ 

وَتَرَكتَ أَنتَنَ ريحَةٍ مَذمومَةٍ "=" وَسَلَبتَ أَطيَبَ ريحَةٍ تَتَضَوَّعُ 

فَاليَومَ قَرَّ لِكُلِّ وَحشٍ نافِرٍ "=" دَمُهُ وَكانَ كَأَنَّهُ يَتَطَلَّعُ 

وَتَصالَحَت ثَمَرُ السِياطِ وَخَيلُهُ "=" وَأَوَت إِلَيها سوقُها وَالأَذرُعُ 

وَعَفا الطِرادُ فَلا سِنانٌ راعِفٌ "=" فَوقَ القَناةِ وَلا حُسامٌ يَلمَعُ 

وَلّى وَكُلُّ مُخالِمٍ وَمُنادِمٍ "=" بَعدَ اللُزومِ مُشَيِّعٌ وَمُوَدِّعُ 

مَن كانَ فيهِ لِكُلِّ قَومٍ مَلجَأً "=" وَلِسَيفِهِ في كُلِّ قَومٍ مَرتَعُ 

إِن حَلَّ في فُرسٍ وفيها رَبُّها "=" كِسرى تَذِلُّ لَهُ الرِقابُ وَتَخضَعُ 

أَو حَلَّ في رومٍ فَفيها قَيصَرٌ "=" أَو حَلَّ في عُربٍ فَفيها تُبَّعُ 

قَد كانَ أَسرَعَ فارِسٍ في طَعنَةٍ "=" فَرَسًا وَلَكِنَّ المَنِيَّةَ أَسرَعُ 

لا قَلَّبَت أَيدي الفَوارِسِ بَعدَهُ "=" رُمحًا وَلا حَمَلَت جَوادًا أَربَعُ

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكم الله خيرًا ،، ورزقكم الفردوس الأعلى ،، على هذه القصائـد ذات النظم الخلاب ..

لأبيـات الشعر جمالٌ ،، تعجز العبارات عن وصفه ..!

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

هل صح قول من الحاكي فنقبله .. أم كل ذاك أباطيل وأسمار
أما العقول فآلت أنه كذب .. والعقل غرس له بالصدق إثمار

(( شيخ المعرة ))

----------


## عدنان البخاري

-
-
والبَغْيُ ما زالَ في الحُسَّاد مكتملًا _• • •_ يَبْدُو لمختبرٍ في الخَلْقِ والخُلُقِ !
-
-

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

مما أضر بأهل العشق أنهم .. هوو وما عرفو الدنيا وما فطنوا
تفنى عيونهم دمعا وأنفسهم ... في إثر كل قبيح وجهه حسن

                                   (المتنبي)

----------


## علي الغامدي

ما كُلُّ ما يَتَمَنّى المَرءُ يُدرِكُهُ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  
تَجري الرِياحُ بِما لا تَشتَهي السُفُنُ




 


جَزاءُ كُلِّ قَريبٍ مِنكُمُ مَلَلٌ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَحَظُّ كُلِّ مُحِبٍّ مِنكُمُ ضَغَنُ


وَتَغضَبونَ عَلى مَن نالَ رِفدَكُمُ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حَتّى يُعاقِبَهُ التَنغيصُ وَالمِنَنُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

وهذا يعد ملح الهجاء وفي الشعر عين(ون) حوراء

المتنبي وكافور  

أُرِيكَ الرّضَى لوْ أخفَتِ النفسُ خافِيا == وَمَا أنَا عنْ نَفسي وَلا عنكَ رَاضِيَا  
أمَيْناً وَإخْلافاً وَغَدْراً وَخِسّةً == وَجُبْناً، أشَخصاً لُحتَ لي أمْ مخازِيا  
تَظُنّ ابتِسَاماتي رَجاءً وَغِبْطَةً == وَمَا أنَا إلاّ ضاحِكٌ مِنْ رَجَائِيَا  
وَتُعجِبُني رِجْلاكَ في النّعلِ، إنّني == رَأيتُكَ ذا نَعْلٍ إذا كنتَ حَافِيَا  
وَإنّكَ لا تَدْري ألَوْنُكَ أسْوَدٌ == من الجهلِ أمْ قد صارَ أبيضَ صافِيَا  
وَيُذْكِرُني تَخييطُ كَعبِكَ شَقَّهُ == وَمَشيَكَ في ثَوْبٍ منَ الزّيتِ عارِيَا  
وَلَوْلا فُضُولُ النّاسِ جِئْتُكَ مادحاً == بما كنتُ في سرّي بهِ لكَ هاجِيَا  
فأصْبَحْتَ مَسرُوراً بمَا أنَا مُنشِدٌ == وَإنْ كانَ بالإنْشادِ هَجوُكَ غَالِيَا  
فإنْ كُنتَ لا خَيراً أفَدْتَ فإنّني == أفَدْتُ بلَحظي مِشفَرَيكَ المَلاهِيَا  
وَمِثْلُكَ يُؤتَى مِنْ بِلادٍ بَعيدَةٍ == ليُضْحِكَ رَبّاتِ الحِدادِ البَوَاكِيَا

----------


## علي الغامدي

أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي بن أبي طالب 
ومحترس من نفسـه خـوف ذلـة  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  تَكُوْنُ عَلَيْهِ حُجَّـة ً هِـيَ مـا هِيـا 
فقلـص برديـه وأفضـى بقلـبـه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  إلى البـر والتقـوى فنـال الأمانيـا 
وَجانَبَ أَسْبَـابَ السَّفاهَـة ِ والخنـا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  عَفافـا وَتَنْزِيهـا فَأَصْبَـحَ عالِـيـا 
وَصَانَ عَنِ الفَحْشَاءِ نَفْسـا كَرِيمَـة ً  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  أَبَـتْ هِمَّـة ً إِلاّ العُلـى وَالمَعالِيـا 
تراه إذا ما طاش ذو الجهل والصبى  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  حليماً وقوراً صائـن النفـس هاديـا 
لَهُ حِلْمُ كَهْـلٍ فـي صَرامَـة ِ حـازِمٍ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وفي العين أن أبصرت أبصرت ساهيا 
يروق صفاء المـاء منـه بوجهـه  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  فأصبح منه الماء في الوجه صافيـا 
وَمِنْ فَضْلِهِ يَرْعَـى ذِمامـا لجِـارِهِ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ويحفظ منه العهـد إذ ظـل راعيـا 
صبوراً على صرف الليالي ودرئهـا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كَتُومـا لأِسْـرارِ الضَّمِيـرِ مُداريـا 
لـه همّـة ٌ تعلـو كــل هـمّـة ٍ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  كما قَدْ عَلاَ البَدْرُ النُّجـومَ الدَّرارِيـا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*_* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالطَّيِّب:*فَالمَوتُ أَعذَرُ لي وَالصَبرُ أَجمَلُ بي_    _وَالبَرُّ أَوسَعُ وَالدُنيا لِمَن غَلَبا*
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20667

----------


## علي الغامدي

الفاعِلُ  الفِعلَ  لَم  يُفعَل   لِشِدَّتِهِ     "        " وَالقائِلُ القَولَ  لَم  يُترَك  وَلَم    يُقَلِ
وَالباعِثُ الجَيشَ قَد غالَت عَجاجَتُهُ  "        " ضَوءَ النَهارِ فَصارَ الظُهرُ  كَالطَفَلِ
الجَوُّ  أَضيَقُ  ما  لاقاهُ  ساطِعُها     "        "  وَمُقلَةُ  الشَمسِ  فيهِ  أَحيَرُ    المُقَلِ
يَنالُ  أَبعَدَ  مِنها   وَهيَ   ناظِرَةٌ     "        "   فَما   تُقابِلُهُ   إِلا   عَلى     وَجَلِ
قَد عَرَّضَ السَيفَ دونَ النازِلاتِ بِهِ   "        " وَظاهَرَ الحَزمَ بَينَ  النَفسِ    وَالغِيَلِ
وَوَكَّلَ الظَنَّ  بِالأَسرارِ  فَاِنكَشَفَتْ    "        "  لَهُ  ضَمائِرُ  أَهلِ  السَهلِ  وَالجَبَلِ

----------


## باخريصة

أبيات بلا نقط
لاموا ولو علموا ما اللوم ما لا موا ورد لومهم هم والآم

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

قال أحد الشعراء :

وأعصي كل ذي قربى لحاني .. بقربك فهو عندي كالظنين

والظنين هو المتهم  .. 

كتاب الأضداد لمحمد ابن قاسم الانباري ص  16

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:

*سَتَمضي مَعَ الأَيَّامِ كُلُّ مُصيبَةٍ    وَتُحدِثُ أَحداثاً تُنَسّي المَصائِبا*

----------


## علي الغامدي

كم أمّةٍ لعبتْ بها جُهّالُها، *** فتنطّستْ من قبلُ في تعذيبها  
الخوفُ يلجئها إلى تصديقها،*** والعقلُ يَحمِلُها على تكذيبها  
وجِبلّةُ الناس الفساد، فظَلَّ من *** يسمو بحكمتهِ إلى تهذيبها  
يا ثُلّةً في غفلةٍ، وأُوَيسُها الـ *** ـقَرَنيُّ مثلُ أُوَيسها، أي ذيبها  
سبحان مُجمد راكِدٍ ومُقرِّه،*** ومُمِير لجّة زاخرٍ ومذيبها

----------


## علي الغامدي

بِنتُمْ عَنِ العَيـنِ القَريحَـةِ فيكُـمُ " " وَسَكَنتُـمُ ظَـنَّ الفُـؤادِ الـوالِـهِ

فَدَنَوتُـمُ وَدُنُوُّكُـمْ مِـن عِـنـدِهِ " " وَسَمَحتُمُ وَسَماحُكُـم مِـن مالِـهِ

إِنّي لَأُبغِضُ طَيفَ مَـن أَحبَبتُـهُ " " إِذ كانَ يَهجُرُنا زَمـانَ وِصالِـهِ

مِثلَ الصَبابَةِ وَالكَآبَـةِ وَالأَسـى " " فارَقتُـهُ فَحَدَثْـنَ مِـن تَرحالِـهِ

وَقَدِ اِستَقَدتُ مِنَ الهَـوى وَأَذَقتُـهُ " " مِن عِفَّتي ما ذُقـتُ مِـن بَلبالِـهِ

وَلَقَد ذَخَرتُ لِكُـلِّ أَرضٍ ساعَـةً " " تَستَجفِلُ الضِرغامَ عَـن أَشبالِـهِ

تَلقى الوُجوهُ بِها الوُجوهَ وَبَينَهـا " " ضَربٌ يَجولُ المَوتُ في أَجوالِـهِ

وَلَقَد خَبَأتُ مِـنَ الكَـلامِ سُلافُـهُ " " وَسَقَيتُ مَن نادَمتُ مِـن جِريالِـهِ

وَإِذا تَعَثَّـرَتِ الجِيـادُ بِسَهـلِـهِ " " بَـرَّزتُ غَيـرَ مُعَثَّـرٍ بِحِبالِـهِ

----------


## علي الغامدي

بادٍ هَواكَ صَبَرتَ أَم لَم تَصبِرا " " وَبُكاكَ إِن لَم يَجرِ دَمعُكَ أَو جَرى

كَم غَرَّ صَبرُكَ وَاِبتِسامُكَ صاحِبًا " " لَمّا رَآه وَفي الحَشى مالا يُرى

أَمَرَ الفُؤادُ لِسانَهُ وَجُفونَهُ " " فَكَتَمنَهُ وَكَفى بِجِسمِكَ مُخبِرا

تَعِسَ المَهاري غَيرَ مَهرِيٍّ غَدا " " بِمُصَوَّرٍ لَبِسَ الحَريرَ مُصَوَّرا

نافَستُ فيهِ صورَةً في سِترِهِ " " لَو كُنتُها لَخَفيتُ حَتّى يَظهَرا

لا تَترَبِ الأَيدي المُقيمَةُ فَوقَهُ " " كِسرى مُقامَ الحاجِبَينِ وَقَيصَرا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحمد شوقي، من قصيدته (قم للمعلِّم..) :
إِنَّ الشَجاعَةَ في القُلوبِ كَثيرَةٌ _• • •_ وَوَجَدتُ شُجعانَ العُقولِ قَليلا
إِنَّ الَّذي خَلَقَ الحَقيقَةَ عَلقَمـًا _• • •_ لَم يُخلِ مِن أَهلِ الحَقيقَةِ جيلا
أَوَكُلُّ مَن حامى عَنِ الحَقِّ اِقتَنى _• • •_ عِندَ السَوادِ ضَغائِناً وَذُحولا 
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_ 
قد يُصبحُ المرءُ فيما ليس يُدركهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُعلَّقَ البالِ بين اليأسِ والطَّمَعِ _

----------


## علي الغامدي

إِذا غامَرتَ في شَرَفٍ مَرومٍ"="فَلا تَقنَع بِما دونَ النُجومِ 

فَطَعمُ المَوتِ في أَمرٍ صَغيرٍ"="كَطَعمِ المَوتِ في أَمرٍ عَظيمِ 

سَتَبكي شَجوَها فَرَسي وَمُهري"="صَفائِ  ُ دَمعُها ماءُ الجُسومِ 

قَرَبنَ النارَ ثُمَّ نَشَأنَ فيها"="كَما نَشَأَ العَذارى في النَعيمِ 

وَفارَقنَ الصَياقِلَ مُخلَصاتٍ"="وَأَ  ديها كَثيراتُ الكُلومِ 

يَرى الجُبَناءُ أَنَّ العَجزَ عَقلٌ"="وَتِلكَ خَديعَةُ الطَبعِ اللَئيمِ 

وَكُلُّ شَجاعَةٍ في المَرءِ تُغني"="وَلا مِثلَ الشَجاعَةِ في الحَكيمِ 

وَكَم مِن عائِبٍ قَولاً صَحيحًا"="وَآفَت  هُ مِنَ الفَهمِ السَقيمِ 

وَلَكِن تَأخُذُ الآذانُ مِنهُ"="عَلى قَدرِ القَرائِحِ وَالعُلومِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*_*
*قَد كانَ مِن شِيَمي الدَها فَتَرَكتُهُ_•••_عِلماً بِأَنَّ مِنَ الدَها تَركُ الدَها*
*وَلَو أَنَّني أَرضى الدَناءَةَ خُطَّةً_•••_لَوَدَدتُ أَنّي كُنتُ أَحمَقَ أَبلَها*
*فَلَقَد رَأَيتُ البُلهَ قَد بَلَغوا المَدى_•••_وَتَجاوَزوهُ وَاِزدَرَوا بِأُولي النُهى*
*مَن لَيسَ يَسعى في الخَلاصِ لِنَفسِهِ_•••_كانَت سِعايَتُهُ عَلَيها لا لَها**_*

----------


## علي الغامدي

إذا كان علمُ الناسِ ليـسَ بنافـعٍ = ولا دافـعٍ، فالخُسْـرُ للعلـمـاءِ 
قضى اللَّهُ فينا بالذي هو كائـنٌ، = فتَمّ وضاعـتْ حكمـةُ الحكمـاءِ 
وهل يأبِقُ الإنسانُ من مُلك ربّه، = فيخرُجَ من أرضٍ لـهُ وسمـاءِ؟ 
سنتبـعُ آثـارَ الذيـنَ تحمّلـوا، = على ساقـةٍ مـن أعبُـدٍ وإمـاءِ 
لقد طالَ، في هذا الأنامِ، تعجُّبـي = ، فيـا لـرِواءٍ قُوبِلـوا بظِمـاءِ 
أُرامي فتُشْوِي من أُعاديه أسهمي، = وما صافَ عني سهمُـه برِمـاء 
وهل أعظُمٌ إلاّ غصونٌ وَرِيقـةٌ، = وهلْ ماؤهـا إلاّ جَنـيُّ دِمـاء؟ 
وقد بانَ أنّ النَّحْسَ ليـسَ بغافـلٍ = ، له عملٌ فـي أنجُـمِ الفُهمـاءِ 
ومنْ كان ذا جودٍ وليسَ بمكثـرٍ، = فليسَ بمحْسـوبٍ مـن الكُرَمـاء 
نهابُ أموراً، ثمّ نركـبُ هَوْلهـا = ، على عَنَتٍ منْ صاغِرِين قِمـاء 
أفِيقوا أفِيقـوا يـا غُـواةُ! فإنمـا = دِياناتكـمْ مكـرٌ مـن القُـدَمـاء 
أرادُوا بها جَمعَ الحُطام فأدركـوا = وبـادوا وماتـتْ سُنّـةُ اللؤمـاء

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

> *_*
> *قَد كانَ مِن شِيَمي الدَها فَتَرَكتُهُ_•••_عِلماً بِأَنَّ مِنَ الدَها تَركُ الدَها*
> 
> *وَلَو أَنَّني أَرضى الدَناءَةَ خُطَّةً_•••_لَوَدَدتُ أَنّي كُنتُ أَحمَقَ أَبلَها*
> *فَلَقَد رَأَيتُ البُلهَ قَد بَلَغوا المَدى_•••_وَتَجاوَزوهُ وَاِزدَرَوا بِأُولي النُهى*
> *مَن لَيسَ يَسعى في الخَلاصِ لِنَفسِهِ_•••_كانَت سِعايَتُهُ عَلَيها لا لَها*
> 
> *_*


رائع ..بارك الله فيك ... واصلوا الطريق.

----------


## علي الغامدي

أكيد مرسلك الشيخ عدنان تقهرني

وهذه عيون كأنها بحور بلا ماء في الخدع الدهماء لكل صنوف الزعماء واذا عجبتك ياليت تحول علينا شيئا من هدايا تشجعنا

ما الشوق مقتنعا منـي بـذا الكمـد " " حتى أكـون بـلا قلـب ولا كبـد

ولا الديار التي كان الحبيـب بهـا " " تشكو إلـي ولا أشكـو إلـى أحـد

مازال كل هزيـم الـودق ينحلهـا " " والسقم ينحلني حتى حكـت جسـدي

وكلما فاض دمعي غاض مصطبري " " كأن ما سال من جفني مـن جلـدي

فأين من زفراتي مـن كلفـت بـه " " وأين منك ابن يحيى صولة الأسـد

لما وزنت بك الدنيا رجحـت بهـا " " وبالورى قل عنـدي كثـرة العـدد

ما دار في خلد الأيـام لـي فـرح " " أبا عبادة حتـى درت فـي خلـدي

ملـك إذا امتـلأت مـالا خزائنـه " " أذاقهـا طعـم ثكـل الأم للـولـد

ماضي الجنان يريه الحزم قبل غـد " " بقلبه ما تـرى عينـاه بعـد غـد

ماذا البهاء ولا ذا النور مـن بشـر " " ولا السماح الذي فيـه سمـاح يـد

أي الأكف تباري الغيث مـا اتفقـا " " حتى إذا افترقا عـادت ولـم يعـد

قد كنت أحسب أن المجد من مضـر " " حتى تبحتر فهـو اليـوم مـن أدد

قـوم إذا أمطـرت موتـا سيوفهـم " " حسبتها سحبـا جـادت علـى بلـد

لم أجر غاية فكري منك في صفـة " " إلا وجـدت مداهـا غايـة الأبـد

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

* قال أحدهم :*

*يا أختنا فلتفرحي .. ولتسعدي القلب العليل*

*ولتصدحي في جمعنا .. أبداً دموعي لن تسيل*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أبوتمَّام:**لَعَمرُكَ لَليَأسُ غَيرُ المُريـ • • • ـبِ خَيرٌ مِنَ الطَمَعِ الكاذِبِ*

*وَلَلــرَّيـثُ تَحفِزُهُ بِالنَجــا • • • حِ خَيرٌ مِنَ الأَمَــلِ الخائِبِ**_*

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

نبغى نتزلف لسعادة الريس عساهم يحطوني مشرف معهم.(ابتسامة)
عموماً هكذا يسير المجتمع عندنا في كثير من الدوائر ، شَغّل فيتامين ( و) تمشي أمورك!! .
بارك الله فيك وفي قلمك. 
ما شاء الله عليكم من أول 11-05-2008 إلى الآن 25-05-2009 سنة كاملة وهذه من عجائب الإتفاقات.

نفتقد الواحدي ، والحميدي ، وبعض الإخوة؟

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

قال المبرد: أتى الأصمعي رجل فسأله : أن يكتب له شيئًا من العلم 
فكتبه له 
فلما كان بعد أيام عاد إليه فقال يا أبا سعيد : إن ذلك القرطاس الذي كتبته لي سقط مني فأكلته الشاه فأحب أن تكتب لي غيره ثانيًا
فكتب له:
قل لبغاة الآداب ما وصلت *** منها إليكم فلا تضيعوها
ضمنوا علمها الدفاتر والحبر *** بحسن الكتاب أو عوها
إن اشتريتموا يومًا لأهلكم *** شاة لبوناً فلا تجيعوها
فإن عجزتم ولم يكن علفاٌ *** يشبعها عندكم فبيعوها

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

*وفي مرض سيبويه الذي توفي فيه قيل أنه تمثل بهذه الأبيات عند الموت:*


*يؤمل* *دنيا لتبقى له... فمات المؤمل قبل الأمل*
*يربي فسيلا ليبقى له... فعاش الفسيل* *ومات الرجل*
*وقيلت بأبيات أخرى*
*يؤمـل دنيـا لتبقـى* *لـه*** فوافى المنية قبـل الأمـل*
*حثيثا يروي أصول الفسيل***فعاش الفسيل ومات* *الرجل*
*ويقال: إنه لما احتضر وضع رأسه في حجر أخيه فدمعت عين أخيه* *فاستفاق فرآه يبكي فقال**:*
*وكنا جميعا فرق الدهر بينن... إلى الأمد الأقصى فمن* *يأمن الدهرا*

*وقال الأصمعي: رأيت على قبر سيبويه بشيراز هذه الأبيات، وهي لسليمان* *بن يزيد العدوي**:*
*ذهب الأحبة بعد طول تزاور... ونأى المزار فأسلموك* *وأقشعوا*
*تركوك أوحش ما تكون بقفرة... لم يؤنسوك، وكربة لم يدفعوا**.*
*قضي القضاء**وصرت صاحب حفرة... عنك الأحبة أعرض وتصدعوا*

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

_ولو شئنا لقلنا :

كذا كنا وللأيام عهد .. وإن غابت شموس الفاتحين
ترى للسيف بارقة تهد ... بنور الحق عرش الخائنين_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوتمَّام أيضاً:

*إِذا جارَيتَ في خُلُقٍ دَنيئاً   فَأَنتَ وَمَن تُجاريهِ سَواءُ*
*رَأَيتُ الحُرَّ يَجتَنِبُ المَخازي   وَيَحميهِ عَنِ الغَدرِ الوَفاءُ*
*وَما مِن شِدَّةٍ إِلّا سَيَأتي   لَها مِن بَعدِ شِدَّتِها رَخاءُ*
*لَقَد جَرَّبتُ هَذا الدَهرَ حَتّى   أَفادَتني التَجارِبُ وَالعَناءُ*
*إِذا ما رَأسُ أَهلِ البَيتِ وَلّى   بَدا لهم مِنَ الناسِ الجَفاءُ*
*يَعيشُ المَرءُ ما استَحيا بِخَيرٍ   وَيَبقى العودُ ما بَقِيَ اللِحاءُ*
*فَلا وَاللهِ ما في العَيشِ خَيرٌ   وَلا الدُنيا إِذا ذَهَبَ الحَياءُ*
*إِذا لَم تَخشَ عاقِبَةَ اللَّيالي   وَلَم تَستَحيِ فَاِفعَل ما تَشاءُ*
*لَئيمُ الفِعلِ مِن قَومٍ كِرامٍ   لَهُ مِن بَينِهِم أَبَداً عُواءُ*

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

الشاعر / صالح مقحم المطيري 
إلى كل فتاة تهاونت في أمر الحجاب الذي فرضه الله عليها، واغترت بالدعاوى الكاذبة بحجة إنصاف المرأة وحريتها – زعموا – وإلى كل فتاة تناست تعاليم دينها الذي تكفل برعايتها وحفظها من كل ما يدنس شرفها وعرضها، وأخيراً إلى كل فتاة لزمت بيتها، واعتزت بدينها وحجابها، ولم تأبه بقول المدعين إليهن جميعاً أهدي هذه الأبيات:  

*أدركيْ يا أختُ معنـى مـا يُقـالْ *** واحذرِي الوهْمَ وقُولِـيْ ذا مُحـالْ* 
*هل رأيت الذئـبَ يومـاً ساعيـاً *** صادقاً يسْعَـى لتقديـرِ الغـزالْ؟!* 
*يخطـبُ الـودَّ ليُهدِيهَـا الـرَّدَى *** وهي لا تـدْرِي بأحكـامِ القِتَـالْ* 
*هـم تنـادوا زَعَمُـوا إنْصَافَهـا *** أيُّ إنصافٍ بـأنْ تبـدِي الجمـالْ* 
*خدعُوهـا إذْ يقـولـونَ الهَـنَـا *** أنْ تخوضِي العيشَ ذا عيشُ الحلالْ* 
*فاتْركِي البيتَ وسيري يـا هُـدَى *** زاحِمِي يا هِنـدُ أكتـافَ الرجـالْ* 
*فـإذا أسمـاءُ يغريهـا الهَـوَى *** وتنـادِي إيـهِ هيَّـا يـا مَـنَـالْ* 
*اتبعينـي إنَّهـا الدنـيـا الـتـي *** سوفَ نحيَاهـا ونبقـى فـي دلالْ* 
*صرختْ شمسُ ولم تفتُـر هنـاءْ *** يا فتـاةَ الديـن عُـودي للكمـالْ* 
*نحـن جرَّبنـا وعشنَـا حسـرةً ** في طريقِ الوهمِ كَم ذُقْنا الوبـالْ* 
*ورأينـا العيـشَ وجْهـاً كالحـاً *** غرَّنا القومُ بدعـوى: كالرجـالْ!* 
*مـرَّت الأيـامُ يحدوهـا الرَّجـا *** لكن الأحـلامُ أضحـتْ كالخيـالْ* 
*خرجتْ أسماءُ لـم ترجـع إلـى *** بيتها الحاني ولـم ترجـعْ منـالْ* 
*كان بيتُ العَـزّ يزهـو حِشمـةً *** يبتني الطُّهـرَ ويسمـو كالجبـالْ* 
*ثم عادتْ وهـي حُبْلَـى بالخَنَـا *** واستفاقت بعدمـا كـادتْ منـالْ* 
*فغـدا الكُـلُّ يـوارِي سَــوْءةً *** لم تـزل وصمـةَ عـارٍ وخبـالْ* 
*هل وعيتِ الدرسَ يا أخـتُ وهـل *** قد فهمتِ اليومَ معنى ما يقـالْ؟!* 
*هـم أرادوا أن تكونِـي سِلْـعَـةً *** كي تعيشي بين عُهْـرٍ وانْحـلالْ* 
*هم ذئابُ الغدر في دنيـا الـوَرَى *** يبتغونَ الحسْنَ من ذاتِ الجمـالْ* 
*وقفـتْ رَنْـدٌ تـنـادِي أختَـهـا *** سوفَ نبقى في احتشـامٍ يـا دلالْ* 
*سوف أمضـي فـي حِجَابـي دُرَّةً *** صانها الإسلامُ عـن كُـلَّ ابتـذالْ*
*لن أحيدَ اليومَ عن ديـنِ الهُـدى *** لن أحيدَ اليومَ عن ديـنِ الكمـالْ*  


*مجلة الأسرة العدد (136) رجب 1425هـ*

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

يقول الرافعي :

يا حبيبا إذا حننت إليه      :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:     حن في رقتي عليه حنيني
أنت شخصان في الفؤاد فشخص   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   عند ظني وآخر في يقيني

واحد كيف شئت أنت وثان   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كيفما شئته أنا وظنوني
لا بهذا رحمتني أو بهذا    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بل بعقلي عذبتني وجنوني

أملي فيك كالمرآة   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   كذب مصور للعيون

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أبوتمَّام أيضاً:

فاضَ اللِّئامُ وَغاضَتِ الأَحسابُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَاِجتُثَّتِ العَلياءُ وَالآدابُ
فَكَأَنَّ يَومَ البَعثِ فاجَأَهُم فَلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَنسابَ بَينَهُمُ وَلا أَسبابُ
«أَمُوَيسُ» لا يُغني اِعتِذارُكَ طالِباً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَفوي فَما بَعدَ العِتابِ عِقابُ
هَب مَن لَهُ شَيءٌ يُريدُ حِجابَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما بالُ لا شَيءٍ عَلَيهِ حِجابُ
ما إِن سَمِعتُ وَلا أَراني سامِعاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَبَداً بِصَحراءٍ عَلَيها بابُ
مَن كانَ مَفقودَ الحَياءِ فَوَجهُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِن غَيرِ بَوّابٍ لَهُ بَوّابُ
مازالَ وَسواسي لِعَقلي خادِعاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حَتّى رَجا مَطَراً وَلَيسَ سَحابُ
ما كُنتُ أَدري لا دَرَيتُ بِأَنَّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَجري بِأَفنِيَةِ البُيوتِ سَرابُ
عَجَباً لِقَومٍ يَسمَعونَ مَدائِحي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَكَ لَم يَقولوا قُم فَأَنتَ مُصابُ
نَبَذوا بِـ«كَذّابٍ» مُسَيلَمَةً فَقَد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَهِموا وَجاروا بَل أَنا الكَذّابُ!
هَتَّكتُ ديني فَاِستَتَرتُ بِتَوبَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَأَنا المُقِرُّ بِذَنبِهِ التَوّابُ
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

أَريقُكِ أَم ماءُ الغَمامَةِ أَم خَمرُ " " بِفِيَّ بَرودٌ وَهوَ في كَبِدي جَمرُ 
أَذا الغُصنُ أَم ذا الدِعصِ أَم أَنتِ فِتنَةٌ " " وَذَيّا الَّذي قَبَّلتُهُ البَرقُ أَم ثَغرُ 
رَأَت وَجهَ مَن أَهوى بِلَيلٍ عَواذِلي " " فَقُلنَ نَرى شَمسًا وَما طَلَعَ الفَجرُ 
رَأَينَ الَّتي لِلسِحرِ في لَحَظاتِها " " سُيوفٌ ظُباها مِن دَمي أَبَدًا حُمرُ 
تَناهى سُكونُ الحُسنِ في حَرَكاتِها " " فَلَيسَ لِراءٍ وَجهَها لَم يَمُت عُذرُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبو الطَّيِّب.. مرَّة أخرى:


 *بِغَيرِكَ راعِياً عَبِثَ الذِئابُ* *•* *•* *وَغَيرَكَ صارِمًا ثَلَمَ الضِرابُ**وَما تَرَكوكَ مَعصِيَةً وَلَكِن* *• •* *يُعافُ الوِردُ وَالمَوتُ الشَرابُ*
*وكَيفَ يَتِمُّ بَأسُـــكَ في أُناسٍ* *• •* *تُصيبُهُمُ فَيُؤلِمُكَ المُصابُ*
*تَرَفَّــــق أَيُّها المَولى عَلَيهِم* *• •* *فَإِنَّ الرِّفـــــقَ بِالجاني عِتابُ!*
*وَإِنَّهُمُ عَبيدُكَ حَيثُ كانـوا* *• •* *إِذا تَدعو لِحــادِثَةٍ أَجابوا*
*وَأَنتَ حَياتُهُم غَضِبَت عَلَيهِم* *• •* *وَهَجرُ حَياتِهِم لَهُمُ عِقابُ!*
*كَذا فَليَسرِ مَن طَلَبَ الأَعادي* *• •* *وَمِثلَ سُراكَ فَليَكُنِ الطِلابُ*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
ذُقِ المـلامةَ مَحْقُوقًا فَما ظَلَمَتْ_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _ كَأْسُ النَّدامَةِ إِنْ جُرِّعْتَها غُصَصـا
قَدْ أَمْكَنَتْكَ فَما بادَرْتَ فُرْصَتَها_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _ مَنْ شاوَرَ العَجْزَ لم يَسْتَنهض الْفُرَصا
إِنَّ اللَّبيبَ إذا ما عَـنَّ مَطْلَبُـهُ_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _ أهْوى إليه ولم يَنْظُـرْ به الرُّخَصـا

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

قال عنترة:

حصاني كـان دلّال المنـايا    ..    فخاض غمارها وشرى وباعاوسيفي كان في الهيجا طبيبا  ..  يداوي رأس من يشكو الصداعاولو أرسلت رمحي مع جبان ..  لـكان بهـيبـتي يلقى السباعا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وفي مثل أبيات البحتري الجميلة نظم أحمد شوقي، ولعلِّي أثبت سينيَّته الرائعة بعدُ إن شاء الله.


_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال أحمد شوقي:
*-**اختِلافُ النَّهارِ وَاللَّيلِ يُنسي   اُذكُرا لِيَ الصِّبا وَأَيّامَ أُنسي*
*وَصِفا لي مُلاوَةً مِن شَبابٍ   صُوِّرَت مِن تَصَوُّراتٍ وَمَسِّ*
*عَصَفَت كَالصِّبا اللَّعوبِ، وَمَرَّت   سِنَةً حُلوَةً وَلَذَّةُ خَلسِ*
*كُلَّما مَرَّتِ اللَيالي عَلَيهِ   رَقَّ، وَالعَهدُ في اللَّيالي تُقَسِّي**أَحرامٌ عَلى بَلابِلِهِ الدَّو   حُ، حَلالٌ لِلطَيرِ مِن كُلِّ جِنسِ*
*كُلُّ دارٍ أَحَقُّ بِالأَهلِ إِلَّا   في خَبيثٍ مِنَ المَذاهِبِ رِجسِ*
*نَفسي مِرجَلٌ وَقَلبي شِراعٌ   بِهِما في الدُّموعِ سيري وَأَرسي*
*يا فُؤادي لِكُلِّ أَمرٍ قَرارٌ   فيهِ يَبدو وَيَنجَلي بَعدَ لَبسِ*
*عَقَلَت لُـجَّةُ الأُمورِ عُقولًا   طالت الحوتَ طولَ سَبحٍ وَغَسِّ*
*غَرِقَت حَيثُ لا يُصاحُ بِطافٍ   أو غَريقٍ وَلا يُصاخُ لِحِسِّ*
*فَلَكٌ يَكسِفُ الشُموسَ نَهارًا   ويسومُ البُدورَ لَيلَةَ وَكسِ*
*ومواقيتُ لِلأُمورِ إِذا ما   بَلَغَتها الأُمورُ صارَت لِعَكسِ*
*دُوَلٌ كَالـرِجالِ مُرتَهَنـاتٌ   بقِيامٍ مِنَ الجُــدودِ وَتَعـــسِ*
*وَلَيالٍ مِن كُلِّ ذاتِ سِوارٍ   لَطَمَت كُلَّ رَبِّ رومٍ وَفُرسِ*
*سَدَّدَت بِالهِلالِ قَوساً وَسَلَّت   خِنجَراً يَنفُذانِ مِن كُلِّ تُرسِ*
*حَكَمَت في القُرونِ خوفو وَدارا   وَعَفَت وائِلاً وَأَلوَت بِعَبسِ*
*أَينَ مَروانُ في المَشارِقِ عَرشٌ   أمويٌّ وفي المَغارِبِ كُرسي؟*
*سَقِمَت شَمسُهُم فَرَدَّ عَلَيها   نورَها كُلُّ ثاقِبِ الرَأيِ نَطسِ*
*ثُمَّ غابَت وَكُلُّ شَمسٍ سوى هاتيـ   ـكَ تَبلى وَتَنطَوي تَحتَ رَمسِ*
*رُبَّ لَيلٍ سَرَيتُ وَالبَرقُ طرفي   وَبِساطٍ طَوَيتُ وَالريحُ عَنسي*
*أَنظِمُ الشَرقَ في الجَزيرَةِ بِالغَر   بِ وَأَطوي البِلادَ حَزناً لِدَهسِ*
*في دِيارٍ مِنَ الخَـلائِفِ دَرسٍ   وَمَنارٍ مِنَ الطَّــوائِفِ طَمسِ*
*وَرُبىً كَالجِنانِ في كَنَفِ الزَيتو   نِ خُضرٍ وَفي ذرا الكَرمِ طُلسِ*
*رَكِبَ الدَهرُ خاطِري في ثَراها   فَأَتى ذَلِكَ الحِمى بَعدَ حَدسِ*
*وَإِذا الــدَّارُ ما بِها مِن أَنــيسٍ   وَإِذا القَومُ ما لَهُم مِن مُحِـــسِّ*
*رُبَّ بانٍ لِهـــــادِمٍ وَجَــــــموعٍ   لِمُشِتٍّ وَمُحسِـــنٍ لِـمُخِــــسِّ*
*حَسبُهُم هذه الطُّلولُ عِظاتٍ   مِن جَديدٍ عَلى الدُهورِ وَدَرسِ*
*وإذا فاتَكَ التفاتٌ إِلى الما   ضي فَقَد غابَ عَنكَ وَجهُ التَّأسِّي*
*_*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
* أبوالطِّيِّب.. أيضًا:*
*وَلَولا أَنَّني في غَيرِ نَومٍ   لَكُنتُ أَظُنُّني مِنّي خَيالا*
*كَذا الدُّنيا على مَن كانَ قَبلي   صُرُوفٌ لَم يُدِمنَ عَلَيهِ حالا*
*أَشَدُّ الغَمِّ عِندي في سُرورٍ   تَيَقَّنَ عَنهُ صاحِبُهُ اِنتِقالا*
*أَلِفتُ تَرَحُّلي وجَعَلتُ أرضي   قُتودي وَالغُرَيرِيَّ الجُلالا*
*فَما حاوَلتُ في أَرضٍ مُقاماً   ولا أَزْمَعتُ عن أرضٍ زوالا*
*عَلى قَلَقٍ كأنَّ الرِّيحَ تَحتي   أُوَجِّهُها جَنوباً أَو شَمالا*
*أَرى المُتَشاعِرينَ غَرُّوا بِذَمِّي   ومَن ذا يَحمَدُ الدَّاءَ العُضَالا!*
*وَمَن يَكُ ذا فَمٍ مُرٍّ مريضٍ   يَجِد مُرّاً به الماءَ الزُّلالا!**_*

----------


## علي الغامدي

أجارك يا أسد الفراديس مكرم" "فتسكن نفسي أم مهان فمسلم

ورائي وقدامي عداة كثيرة" "أحاذر من لص ومنك ومنهم

فهل لك في حلفي على ما أريده" "فإني بأسباب المعيشة أعلم

إذن لأتاك الخير من كل وجهة" "وأثريت مما تغنمين وأغنم

----------


## علي الغامدي

أَظَبيَةَ الوَحشِ لَولا ظَبيَةُ الأَنَسِ " " لَما غَدَوتُ بِجَدٍّ في الهَوى تَعِسِ

وَلا سَقَيتُ الثَرى وَالمُزنُ مُخلِفَةٌ " " دَمعًا يُنَشِّفُهُ مِن لَوعَةٍ نَفَسي

وَلا وَقَفتُ بِجِسمٍ مُسيَ ثالِثَةٍ " " ذي أَرسُمٍ دُرُسٍ في الأَرسُمِ الدُرُسِ

صَريعَ مُقلَتِها سَآلَ دِمنَتِها " " قَتيلَ تَكسيرِ ذاكِ الجَفنِ وَاللَعَسِ

خَريدَةٌ لَو رَأَتها الشَمسُ ما طَلَعَت " " وَلَو رَآها قَضيبُ البانِ لَم يَمِسِ

ما ضاقَ قَبلَكِ خَلخالٌ عَلى رَشَأٍ " " وَلا سَمِعتُ بِديباجٍ عَلى كَنَسِ

إِن تَرمِني نَكَباتُ الدَهرِ عَن كَثَبٍ " " تَرمِ امرَأً غَيرَ رِعديدٍ وَلا نَكِسِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
*وفي بعض أحوال النُّفوس كأنَّها   تَرَى خلفَ سِتْر الغيب ما تتوقَّعُ*
*أقولُ لوجهٍ حال بعد بياضِهِ   وإسفارِهِ واللَّونُ أسود أسْفَعُ*
*ألا أيُّها الوجه الذي غاضَ ماؤُهُ   وقد كان فيه مرَّةً يتريَّعُ*
*ذقِ الهوْنَ والذُّلَّ الطَّويلَ عقوبةً   كذا كلُّ وجهٍ لا يعفُّ ويقْنَعُ*_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ... قول المتنبي:
> جُودُ الرِّجال مِن الأيدي وجُودُهمُ --- من اللسان.. فلا كانوا ولا الجُودُ


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يفسد هذا المعنى -أويقيِّد مطلقه- قول أبي الطَّيِّب نفسِه:
لا خيلَ عندك تُهْدِيها ولا مالُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلْيُسْعِف النُّطقُ إنْ لم تسعِف الحالُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> بارك الله فيك، لستُ ناقدًا .. ولكن لم يظهر لي سرقة هذا المعنى من الوأواء، إذ غاية ما يربط بينهما تشبيه الدمع باللُّؤلؤ، وبس، وهذا القدر لا يرتقي كونه أخذًا. والله أعلم.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال عبدالقاهر الجرجاني في الوساطة بين المتنبي وخصومه: "وهذا بابٌ يحتاج الى إنعام الفِكر، وشدّةِ البحث، وحسن النظر، والتحرّز من الإقدام قبل التبيّن، والحكم إلا بعد الثقة. وقد يغمُض حتى يخفى، وقد يذهب منه الواضح الجلي على من لم يكن مرتاضاً بالصناعة، متدرّبا بالنقد؛ وقد تحمِل العصبيةُ فيه العالِمَ على دفع العِيان، وجحْدِ المشاهدة، فلا يزيد على التعرّض للفضيحة، والاشتهار بالجَوْر والتحامل!
ادعاء السرقة في شعر البحتري وأبي نواس وأبي تمام
ومتى طالعتَ ما أخرجه أحمد بن أبي طاهر وأحمد بن عمار من سرقات أبي تمام، وتتبّعه بِشْر بن يحيى على البُحتري، ومهلهل بن يموت على أبي نواس عرف قُبح آثار الهَوى، وازداد الإنصاف في عينك حسناً. زعم مهلهل أن قول أبي نواس:
إليك أبا العبّاس من بين من مشى ... عليها امتطينا الحضرَميّ المُلَسَّنا
مأخوذ من قول كثيّر:
لهم أزُرٌ حُمرُ الحواشي يَطَوْنَها ... بأقْدامهم في الحضرميّ الملسَّنِ
والحضرمي الملسّن أشهر عند العرب من أن يُفتَقر فيه الى قول كثير أو غيره، وإنما هو صنف من نِعالهم كان مستحسناً عندهم، فما في ذِكر أبي نواس له من السرقة المعروفة شيء، ثم لو ذكر بعض شعرائنا اليماني المخصّر والكنانيّ المُطبّق، ثم وجدنا في شعر غيره، أكنّا نقول: إنه مأخوذ منه؟ أو كنا نعدّه سرقة؟ وليس بين البيتين اتّصال ولا تناسب إلا في هذه اللفظة؛ لأن كثيراً مدح قوماً فوصفهم بالمَرح والنعمة والخُيَلاء، وذكر سُبوغَ أزُرِهم، وأنهم يطئونها بنعالهم الحضْرمية المُلسّنة هَواناً بها، وقصد أبو نواس معنًى آخر فذكر أنه قصَد ممدوحه ماشياً وامتطى نعله الحضرمية الملسّنة؛ فما أرى بينها غيرَ ما ذكرت. وزعم أن قول أبي نواس:
نعزّي أميرَ المؤمنين محمداً ... على خير ميْتٍ غيّبته المقابرُ
وإنّ أميرَ المؤمنين محمداً ... لَرابِطُ جأش للخُطوب وصابرُ
من قول موسى شهَوات:
بكتِ المنابرُ يوم مات وإنما ... أبكى المنابرَ فقدُ فارسهنّه
لما علاهنّ الوليدُ خليفةً ... قلن: ابنُه ونظيرُه فسكنّهوهذا أعجبُ من الأول؛ لأنهما لم يتشابها في لفظ ولا معنى، وأكثر ما فيها أن كل واحد منهما عزّى خليفة عن أبيه ومدَحه، فإن كان هذا سرقة فالكلامُ كله سرقة".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال ابن رشيق: "وقال الجرجاني وهو أصح مذهباً، وأكثر تحقيقاً من كثير ممن نظر في هذا الشأن : ولست تعد من جهابذة الكلام، ولا من نقاد الشعر، حتى تميز بين أصنافه وأقسامه، وتحيط علماً برتبه ومنازله، فتفصل بين السرق والغصب وبين الإغارة والاختلاس، وتعرف الإلمام من الملاحظة، وتفرق بين المشترك الذي لا يجوز ادعاء السرقة فيه والمبتذل الذي ليس واحد أحق به من الآخر، وبين المختص الذي حازه المبتدي فملكه واجتباه السابق فاقتطعه".

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ... قول المتنبي:
> جُودُ الرِّجال مِن الأيدي وجُودُهمُ --- من اللسان.. فلا كانوا ولا الجُودُ


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويقاربه قول أبي الطَّيِّب نفسِه:
 أَذَا الجودِ أَعطِ الناسِ ما أَنتَ مالِك  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا تُعطِيَنَّ الناسَ ما أَنا قائِلُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

يا صبر أيوب
للشاعر العراقي عبد الرزاق عبد الواحد







(من مأثور حكاياتنا الشعبية، أن مخرزاً نسي تحت الحمولة على ظهر جمل..) 

قالوا وظلَّ.. ولم تشعر به الإبلُ 
يمشي، وحاديهِ يحدو.. وهو يحتملُ.. 
ومخرزُ الموتِ في جنبيه ينشتلُ 
حتى أناخ َ ببابِ الدار إذ وصلوا 
وعندما أبصروا فيضَ الدما جَفلوا 
صبرَ العراق صبورٌ أنت يا جملُ! 
وصبرَ كل العراقيين يا جملُ 
صبرَ العراق وفي جَنبيهِ مِخرزهُ 
يغوصُ حتى شغاف القلب ينسملُ 
ما هدموا.. ما استفزوا من مَحارمهِ 
ما أجرموا.. ما أبادوا فيه.. ما قتلوا 
وطوقـُهم حولهُ.. يمشي مكابرةً 
ومخرزُ الطوق في أحشائه يَغـِلُ 
وصوتُ حاديه يحدوهُ على مَضضٍ 
وجُرحُهُ هو أيضاً نازِفٌ خضلُ 
يا صبر أيوب.. حتى صبرُه يصلُ 
إلى حُدودٍ، وهذا الصبرُ لا يصلُ! 
يا صبر أيوب، لا ثوبٌ فنخلعُهُ 
إن ضاق عنا.. ولا دارٌ فننتقلُ 
لكنه وطنٌ، أدنى مكارمه 
يا صبر أيوب، أنا فيه نكتملُ 
وأنه غُرَّةُ الأوطان أجمعِها 
فأين عن غرة الأوطان نرتحلُ؟! 
أم أنهم أزمعوا ألا يُظلّلنا 
في أرضنا نحن لا سفحٌ، ولا جبلُ 
إلا بيارق أمريكا وجحفلـُها 
وهل لحرٍ على أمثالها قَبـَلُ؟ 
واضيعة الأرض إن ظلت شوامخُها 
تهوي، ويعلو عليها الدونُ والسفلُ! 
كانوا ثلاثين جيشاً، حولهم مددٌ 
من معظم الأرض، حتى الجارُ والأهلُ 
جميعهم حول أرضٍ حجمُ أصغرهِم 
إلا مروءتُها.. تندى لها المُقلُ! 
وكان ما كان يا أيوبُ.. ما فعلتْ 
مسعورة ً في ديار الناس ما فعلوا 
ما خربت يد أقسى المجرمين يداً 
ما خرّبت واستباحت هذه الدولُ 
هذي التي المثل العليا على فمها 
وعند كل امتحان تبصقُ المُثُلُ! 
يا صبر أيوب، ماذا أنت فاعلهُ 
إن كان خصمُكَ لا خوفٌ، ولا خجلُ؟ 
ولا حياءٌ، ولا ماءٌ، ولا سِمةٌ 
في وجهه.. وهو لا يقضي، ولا يكِلُ 
أبعد هذا الذي قد خلفوه لنا 
هذا الفناءُ.. وهذا الشاخصُ الجـَلـَلُ 
هذا الخرابُ.. وهذا الضيقُ.. لقمتُنا 
صارت زُعافاً، وحتى ماؤنا وشِلُ 
هل بعده غير أن نبري أظافرنا 
بريَ السكاكينِ إن ضاقت بنا الحيَلُ؟! 
يا صبر أيوب.. إنا معشرٌ صُبًُرُ 
نُغضي إلى حد ثوب الصبر ينبزلُ 
لكننا حين يُستعدى على دمنا 
وحين تُقطعُ عن أطفالنا السبلُ 
نضجُّ، لا حي إلا اللهَ يعلمُ ما 
قد يفعل الغيض فينا حين يشتعلُ! 
يا سيدي.. يا عراق الأرض.. يا وطناً 
تبقى بمرآهُ عينُ اللهِ تكتحلُ 
لم تُشرق الشمسُ إلا من مشارقه 
ولم تَغِب عنه إلا وهي تبتهلُ 
يا أجملَ الأرضِ.. يا من في شواطئه 
تغفو وتستيقظ الآبادُ والأزلُ 
يا حافظاً لمسار الأرضِ دورته 
وآمراً كفةَ الميزان تعتدلُ 
مُذ كوّرت شعشعت فيها مسلّته 
ودار دولابه، والأحرُفُ الرسلُ 
حملن للكون مسرى أبجديّته 
وعنه كل الذين استكبروا نقلوا! 
يا سيدي.. أنت من يلوون شِعفتَه 
ويخسأون، فلا والله، لن يصلوا 
يضاعفون أسانا قدر ما قدِروا 
وصبرُنا، والأسى، كل له أجلُ 
والعالمُ اليومُ، هذا فوق خيبته 
غافٍ، وهذا إلى أطماعه عَجِلُ 
لكنهم، ما تمادوا في دنائتهم 
وما لهم جوقةُ الأقزامِ تمتثل 
لن يجرحوا منكِ يا بغداد أنمُلةً 
ما دام ثديُك رضاعوه ما نَذلوا! 
بغدادُ.. أهلُك رغم الجُرحِ، صبرهمو 
صبرُ الكريم، وإن جاعوا، وإن ثـَكِلوا 
قد يأكلون لفرط الجوع أنفسهم 
لكنهم من قدور الغير ما أكلوا! 
شكراً لكل الذين استبدلوا دمنا 
بلقمة الخبز.. شكراً للذي بذلوا 
شكراً لإحسانهم.. شكراً لنخوتهم 
شكراً لما تعبوا.. شكراً لما انشغلوا 
شكراً لهم أنهم بالزاد ما بَخَلوا 
لو كان للزاد أكّالون يا جملُ! 
لكن أهلي العراقيين مغلقةٌ 
أفواههم بدماهم فرط ما خُذِلوا 
دماً يمجّون إمّا استنطقوا، ودماً 
إذ يسكتون، بجوف الروح، ينهملُ! 
يا سيدي.. أين أنت الآن؟ خذ بيدي 
إني إلى صبرك الجبارِ أبتهلُ 
يا أيهذا العراقي الخصيبُ دما 
وما يزال يلالي ملأه الأملُ 
قل لي، ومعذرةً، من أي مبهمةٍ 
أعصابُك الصمُ قُدت أيها الرجلُ؟! 
ما زلت تؤمن أن الأرض دائرةٌ 
وأن فيها كراماً بعدُ ما رحلوا 
لقد نظرت إلى الدنيا، وكان دمي 
يجري.. وبغدادُ ملءَ العين تشتعلُ 
ما كان إلا دمي يجري.. وأكبرُ ما 
سمعتُهُ صيحة ً باسمي.. وما وصلوا! 
وأنت يا سيدي ما زلت تومئ لي 
أن الطريق بهذا الجبِّ يتصلُ 
إذن فباسمك أنت الآن أسألُهم 
إلى متى هذه الأرحام تقتتل؟ 
إلى متى تترعُ الأثداء في وطني 
قيحاً من الأهل للأطفال ينتقلُ؟ 
إلى متى يا بني عمي؟.. وثابتةٌ 
هذي الديارُ.. وما عن أهلها بَدَلُ؟ 
بلى... لقد وجد الأعرابُ منتـَسَباً 
وملةً ملةً في دينها دخلوا! 
وقايضوا أصلهم.. واستبدلوا دمهم 
وسُوّي الأمر.. لا عتبٌ، ولا زعلُ! 
الحمد لله.. نحن الآن في شُغـُلٍ 
وعندهم وبني أخوالهم شُغـُلُ! 
أنا لنسأل هل كانت مصادفةً 
أن أشرعت بين بيتي أهلنا الأسَـلُ؟ 
أم أن بيتاً تناهى في خيانته 
لحدِّ أن صار حتى الخوفُ يفتعلُ؟ 
وها هو الآن يستعدي شريكته 
بألفِ عذرٍ بلمح العين ترتجلُ! 
أما هنا يا بني عمي، فقد تعبت 
مما تحن إلى أعشاشها الحَـجَـلُ! 
لقد غدا كُلُ صوت في منازلنا 
يبكي إذا لم يجد أهلاً لهم يصلُ! 
يا أيها العالم المسعورُ.. ألفُ دمٍ 
وألفُ طفل ٍ لنا في اليوم ينجدل 
وأنت تُحكِمُ طوقَ الموت مبتهجاً 
من حول أعناقهم.. والموت منذهلُ! 
أليس فيك أبٌ؟.. أمّ ٌ يصيح بها 
رضيعُها؟؟ طفلةٌ تبكي؟ أخٌ وجِلُ؟ 
يصيح رعباً، فينزو من توجّعه 
هذا الضميرُ الذي أزرى به الشلل؟ 
يا أيها العالم المسعورُ.. نحن هنا 
بجُرحنا، وعلى اسم الله نحتفل 
لكي نعيد لهذي الأرض بهجَتها 
وأمنَها بعدما ألوى به هُبلُ! 
وأنت يا مرفأ الأوجاع أجمعها 
ومعقلَ الصبر حين الصبرُ يُعتقلُ 
لأنك القلب مما نحن، والمُقـَلُ 
لأن بغيرك لا زهوٌ، ولا أمل 
لأنهم ما رأوا إلاّك مسبعة 
على الطريق إلينا حيثما دخلوا! 
لأنك الفارع العملاقُ يا رجلُ 
لأن أصدق قول فيك: يا رجلُ! 
يقودني ألفُ حب.. لا مناسبةٌ 
ولا احتفالٌ.. فهذي كلها عللُ! 
لكي أناجيك يا أعلى شوامخها 
ولن أرددَ ما قالوا، وما سألوا 
لكن سأستغفر التاريخَ إن جرحت 
أوجاعُـنا فيه جرحاً ليس يندمل 
وسوف أطوي لمن يأتون صفحته 
هذي، لينشرها مستنفرٌ بطلُ 
إذا تلاها تلاها غيرَ ناقصة 
حرفاً... وإذ ذاك يبدو وجهك الجـَذِلُ! 
يا سيدي؟؟ يا عراقَ الأرض.. يا وطني 
وكلما قلتُها تغرورقُ المقل! 
حتى أغصّّ بصوتي، ثم تطلقه 
هذي الأبوة في عينيك والنـُبـُلُ! 
يا منجمَ العمر.. يا بدئي وخاتمتي 
وخيرُ ما في أني فيك أكتهلُ! 
أقول: ها شيبُ رأسي.. هل تكرمُني 
فأنتهي وهو في شطيك منسدلُ؟! 
ويغتدي كلّ شعري فيك أجنحة 
مرفرفاتٍ على الأنهار تغتسلُ! 
وتغتدي أحرفي فوق النخيل لها 
صوتُ الحمائم إن دمع ٌ، وإن غـَزََلُ 
وحين أغفو... وهذي الأرض تغمرُني 
بطينها... وعظامي كلُها بلل 
ستورق الأرضُ من فوقي، وأسمعُها 
لها غناءٌ على أشجارها ثملُ 
يصيح بي: أيها الغافي هنا أبداً 
إن العراق معافى أيها الجملُ!

----------


## علي الغامدي

ماأشبه الحال لبعض أهل هذا الزمان وكأن الحطيئة هجاهم منذ دهر 

أزمعت يأساً مبيناً من نوالكم « • » ولا يرى طاردًا للحر كالياسي

دع المكارم لا ترحل لبغيتها « • » واقعد فإنك أنت الطاعم الكاسي

من يفعل الخير لا يعدم جوازيه « • » لا يذهب العرف بين الله والناس

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أيضًا.. المتنبِّي:*

*لِساني بِنُطقي صامِتٌ عَنهُ عادِلُ • • وَقَلبي بِصَمْتي ضاحِكٌ مِنهُ هازِلُ*
*وأتْعـبُ مَن نـاداكَ مَنْ لا تُجيْـبُهُ • • وأَغيَظُ مَنْ عـاداكَ مَنْ لا تُشاكِلُ*
*ومـا التِّيـهُ طِبِّـي فيهِـمُ غَـيرَ أَنَّـني • • بَغيـضٌ إلَيَّ الـجاهِـلُ المُتَعاقِـلُ*

----------


## علي الغامدي

تَتَعَجَّـبُ الأَيّـامُ كَيـفَ أَطاعَـهُ== قَدَرٌ وَفازَ مَنيحُـهُ فـي المَيسِـرِ 
وَعد كَما خَـدَعَ الجَهـامُ وَبَرقُـهُ == كَذِب وَعارِضُ مُزنِهِ لَـم يُمطَـرِ 
عَـدَّ الزَّمـانُ لِئامَـهُ فَاِستَوقَفَـت == تِلكَ الخِلالُ عَلَيهِ عَقـدَ الخِنصَـرِ

----------


## علي الغامدي

أَما   في   هَذِهِ   الدُنيا      كَريمُ"        "تَزولُ  بِهِ  عَنِ  القَلبِ     الهُمومُ
أَما   في   هَذِهِ   الدُنيا    مَكانٌ"        "يُسَرُّ   بِأَهلِهِ    الجارُ      المُقيمُ
تَشابَهَتِ     البَهائِمُ       وَالعِبِدّى"        "عَلَينا    وَالمَوالي       وَالصَميمُ
وَما  أَدري   أَذا   داءٌ     حَديثٌ"        "أَصابَ  الناسَ   أَم   داءٌ   قَديمُ
أُخِذتُ   بِمَدحِهِ   فَرَأَيتُ     لَهوًا"        "مَقالي    لِلأُحيمِقِ    يا    حَليمُ
وَلَمّا  أَن  هَجَوتُ  رَأَيتُ     عِيًّا"        "مَقالي   لِاِبنِ   آوى   يا      لَئيمُ
فَهَل مِن عاذِرٍ في  ذا  وَفي    ذا"        "فَمَدفوعٌ   إِلى   السَقَمِ     السَقيمُ
إِذا   أَتَتِ   الإِساءَةُ   مِن   لَئيمٍ"        "وَلَم  أُلُمِ  المُسيءَ   فَمَن     أَلومُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
لكُلِّ بليةٍ في الناس وقْعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على حَسَب المراتِبِ والمزايا
وما مثل البليَّة في كريمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تعمُّ لهـول وقْعَتِها البـلايا
_

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.









> ذُقِ المـلامةَ مَحْقُوقًا فَما ظَلَمَتْ_ _ كَأْسُ النَّدامَةِ إِنْ جُرِّعْتَها غُصَصـا
> 
> قَدْ أَمْكَنَتْكَ فَما بادَرْتَ فُرْصَتَها_ _ مَنْ شاوَرَ العَجْزَ لم يَسْتَنهض الْفُرَصا 
> إِنَّ اللَّبيبَ إذا ما عَـنَّ مَطْلَبُـهُ_ _ أهْوى إليه ولم يَنْظُـرْ به الرُّخَصـا


وقريب منه قول الشاعر:

دَبَبْتَ لِلْمَجْدِ، والسَّاعُونَ قَدْ بَلَغُوا --- جَهْدَ النُّفُوسِ وألْقَوْا دُونَهُ الأُزُرَا  
فَكَابَدُوا الـمَجْدَ حتَّى مَلَّ أكْثَرُهُمْ --- وَعانَقَ الـمَجْدَ مَنْ أوْفى وَمَنْ صَبَرَا  
لاَ تَحْسَبِ الـمَجْدَ تَمْرًا أنْتَ آكِلُهُ --- لَنْ تَبْلُغَ الـمَجْدَ حتَّى تَلْعَقَ الصَّبِرَا  
والأبيات من الحماسة، وكثيرًا ما كان الشيخ محمّد الغزالي، رحمه الله، يتمثّل بها في كلامه. كان يقرأ البيت الأوّل بحركية إيقاعية مذهلة، فترى عيانًا مشهد الذي يدبُّ إلى المجد دبيب المدَّعي، ومشهد السالك الجاد المجتهد. وكان عندما يقرأ "وألقوا دونه الأُزُرَا" يشير بيديه إلى قميصه، حتى يظن الحاضر أنّه سيخلعه! وكأنّما كان يرى نفسه هو المعنِي بذلك الكلام، فيتذكَّر أنّ طريق المجد طويل وشاقّ، يحتاج دومًا إلى جهد إضافي...
رحمه الله!
وكان يستحضر أبيات الحماسة بسهولة خارقة. وظنّي أنه كان يحفظ جُلّها، إن لم يكن يحفظها كلَّها...

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.



> يفسد هذا المعنى -أويقيِّد مطلقه- قول أبي الطَّيِّب نفسِه:لا خيلَ عندك تُهْدِيها ولا مالُ    فلْيُسْعِف النُّطقُ إنْ لم تسعِف الحالُ


بل يؤكِّده، حفظك الله!
أبو الطيِّب في هذا البيت يخاطب نفسَه، لا أبا شجاع، ويعتذر عن عجزه عن مكافأة ممدوحه من جنس هباته. وقرينة هذا قوله في البيت التالي:
واجْزِ الأَميرَ الذي نُعْماهُ فاجِئةٌ --- بِغَيْر قولٍ.. ونُعمَى النَّاس أقْوالُوقد كافأه فاتِك بهدية قيمتها: ألف دينار. فإذا بلغك أنّ في زماننا مَن يمنح ما يوازي قيمة تلك الهدية لمن يمدحه بالقصيد، دُلَّني مأجورًا عليه، ولك منِّي أن "أبلغ جهد النفس"، وأن "ألقي الإزار" لأحبِّر فيه ما يقارب قصيدة المتنبي. والقرب نِسبي... هات لنا صنوا لسيف الدولة، يأتك نظير شعر أبي الطيِّب.
ولك منّي أيضًا أن نقتسم الجائز مناصفةً!
وقصيدة أبي الطيِّب جميلة، لولا قوله فيها:
كَفاتِك، ودخولُ الكاف منقصةٌ --- كالشَّمس قلتُ.. وما للشمس أمثالُفهو بيت في غاية التكلُّف، مع أنّ معناه مطروق مبتذل...
وأفسدها أيضًا "التنبال" وبعض "الأطيفال"...
ولو كان الشريف الرضيّ حيًّا، لمنحني الألف دينار دون أن أكلّف نفسي عناء مدحه...
رزقنا الله رضاه، وكفانا عمّن سواه.

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> ويقاربه قول أبي الطَّيِّب نفسِه:
> أَذَا الجودِ أَعطِ الناسِ ما أَنتَ مالِك    وَلا تُعطِيَنَّ الناسَ ما أَنا قائِلُ


وهذا البيت له أكثر من أربعة معان محتملة. وقد عَنّ لي معنى آخر، هو:
أعطِ الناس مِن مالك ما تنتفع به أنت في خاصة نفسك، أمّا المال الذي هو مصدر فخرك ومُلهم مدحي فلا تعطه أحدًا. بدليل قوله في البيت الذي يسبقه:
كَريمٌ متى استُوهِبتَ ما أنتَ راكبٌ --- وقدْ لَقِحَتْ َحربٌ فإنّك نازلُوهو معنى لطيف، لم يلتفت إليه الواحدي (ابتسامة).
والقصيدة مِن أجمل ما قال أبو الطيِّب.
صدق والله!
ويسهَرُ الخلْق جرّاها ويختصِمُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> يفسد هذا المعنى -أويقيِّد مطلقه- قول أبي الطَّيِّب نفسِه:
> لا خيلَ عندك تُهْدِيها ولا مالُ    فلْيُسْعِف النُّطقُ إنْ لم تسعِف الحالُ





> بل يؤكِّده، حفظك الله!
> أبو الطيِّب في هذا البيت يخاطب نفسَه، لا أبا شجاع، ويعتذر عن عجزه عن مكافأة ممدوحه من جنس هباته..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قصدتُّ حفظك الله -بالتقييد- أنَّ الجود بالقول لا يكون مذمومًا حال العجز، فقد سمَّاه إسعافًا في تلك الحال.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاك الله خيرا. (ابتسامة)

----------


## علي الغامدي

في  الناسِ  أَمثِلَةٌ  تَدورُ    حَياتُها"        "كَمَماتِها     وَمَماتُها       كَحَياتِها
هِبتُ  النِكاحَ  حِذارَ  نَسلٍ    مِثلِها"        "حَتّى وَفَرتُ عَلى  النِساءِ    بَناتِها
فَاليَومَ صِرتُ إِلى  الَّذي  لَو  أَنَّهُ"        "مَلَكَ   البَرِيَّةَ   لَاستَقَلَّ      هِباتِها
مُستَرخَصٌ  نَظَرٌ  إِلَيهِ  بِما     بِهِ"        "نَظَرَت  وَعَثرَةُ   رِجلِهِ     بِدِياتِها

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المتنبي:
وأنَا الذي اجْتَلَب المنيَّة طرفُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمَن المطالَب والقَتِيلُ القاتِلُُ
لِلَّـهوِ آوِنَـةٌ تَمُرُّ كَأَنَّها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قُبَـلٌ يُزَوَّدُهـا حَبيبٌ راحِلُ
جَمَحَ الزَمانُ فَما لَذيذٌ خالِصٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِمّا يَشوبُ وَلا سُرورٌ كامِلُ
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

أَرَكائِبَ الأَحبابِ إِنَّ الأَدمُعا " " تَطِسُ الخُدُودَ كَما تَطِسنَ اليَرمَعا
فَاعرِفنَ مَن حَمَلَت عَلَيكُنَّ النَوى " " وَامْشِينَ هَونًا في الأَزِمَّةِ خُضَّعا
قَد كانَ يَمنَعُني الحَياءُ مِنَ البُكا " " فَاليَومَ يَمنَعُهُ البُكا أَن يَمنَعا
حَتّى كَأَنَّ لِكُلِّ عَظمٍ رَنَّةً " " في جِلدِهِ وَلِكُلِّ عِرقٍ مَدمَعا
وَكَفى بِمَن فَضَحَ الجَدايَةَ فاضِحًا " " لِمُحِبِّهِ وَبِمَصرَعي ذا مَصرَعا
سَفَرَت وَبَرقَعَها الفِراقُ بِصُفرَةٍ " " سَتَرَت مَحاجِرَها وَلَم تَكُ بُرقُعا
فَكَأَنَّها وَالدَمعُ يَقطُرُ فَوقَها " " ذَهَبٌ بِسِمْطَي لُؤلُؤٍ قَد رُصِّعا
كَشَفَت ثَلاثَ ذَوائِبٍ مِن شَعرِها " " في لَيلَةٍ فَأَرَت لَيالِيَ أَربَعا
وَاستَقبَلَت قَمَرَ السَماءِ بِوَجهِها " " فَأَرَتنِيَ القَمَرَينِ في وَقتٍ مَعا
رُدّي الوِصالَ سَقى طُلولَكِ عارِضٌ " " لَو كانَ وَصلُكِ مِثلَهُ ما أَقشَعا
زَجَلٌ يُريكِ الجَوَّ نارًا وَالمَلا " " كَالبَحرِ وَالتَلَعاتِ رَوضًا مُمرِعا
كَبَنانِ عَبدِ الواحِدِ الغَدَقِ الَّذي " " أَروى وَآمَنَ مَن يَشاءُ وَأَفزَعا
أَلِفَ المُروءَةَ مُذ نَشا فَكَأَنَّهُ " " سُقِيَ اللِبانَ بِها صَبِيًّا مُرضَعا
نُظِمَت مَواهِبُهُ عَلَيهِ تَمائِما " " فَاعتادَها فَإِذا سَقَطنَ تَفَزَّعا
تَرَكَ الصَنائِعَ كَالقَواطِعِ بارِقا " " تٍ وَالمَعالِيَ كَالعَوالِيَ شُرَّعا
مُتَبَسِّمًا لِعُفاتِهِ عَن واضِحٍ " " تَغشى لَوامِعُهُ البُروقَ اللُمَّعا
مُتَكَشِّفًا لِعُداتِهِ عَن سَطوَةٍ " " لَو حَكَّ مَنكِبُها السَماءَ لَزَعزَعا
الحازِمَ اليَقِظَ الأَغَرَّ العالِمَ ال " " فَطِنَ الأَلَدَّ الأَريَحِيَّ الأَروَعا
الكاتِبَ اللَبِقَ الخَطيبَ الواهِبَ ال " " نَدُسَ اللَبيبَ الهِبرِزِيَّ المِصقَعا
نَفسٌ لَها خُلُقُ الزَمانِ لِأَنَّهُ " " مُفني النُفوسِ مُفَرِّقٌ ما جَمَّعا
وَيَدٌ لَها كَرَمُ الغَمامِ لِأَنَّهُ " " يَسقي العِمارَةَ وَالمَكانَ البَلقَعا
أَبَدًا يُصَدِّعُ شَعبَ وَفرٍ وافِرِ " " وَيَلُمُّ شَعبَ مَكارِمٍ مُتَصَدِّعا
يَهتَزُّ لِلجَدوى اهتِزازَ مُهَنَّدٍ " " يَومَ الرَجاءِ هَزَزتَهُ يَومَ الوَعى
يا مُغنِيًا أَمَلَ الفَقيرِ لِقاؤهُ " " وَدُعاؤهُ بَعدَ الصَلاةِ إِذا دَعا
أَقصِر وَلَستَ بِمُقسِرٍ جُزتَ المَدى " " وَبَلَغتَ حَيثُ النَجمُ تَحتَكَ فَاربَعا
وَحَلَلتَ مِن شَرَفِ الفَعالِ مَواضِعًا " " لَم يَحلُلِ الثَقَلانِ مِنها مَوضِعا
وَحَوَيتَ فَضلَهُما وَما طَمِعَ امرُؤٌ " " فيهِ وَلا طَمِعَ امرُؤٌ أَن يَطمَعا
نَفَذَ القَضاءُ بِما أَرَدتَ كَأَنَّهُ " " لَكَ كُلَّما أَزمَعتَ شَيئًا أَزمَعا
وَأَطاعَكَ الدَهرُ العَصِيُّ كَأَنَّهُ " " عَبدٌ إِذا نادَيتَ لَبّى مُسرِعا
أَكَلَت مَفاخِرُكَ المَفاخِرَ وَانثَنَت " " عَن شَأوِهِنَّ مَطِيُّ وَصفي ظُلَّعا
وَجَرَينَ مَجرى الشَمسِ في أَفلاكِها " " فَقَطَعنَ مَغرِبَها وَجُزنَ المَطلَعا
لَو نيطَتِ الدُنيا بِأُخرى مِثلِها " " لَعَمَمنَها وَخَشينَ أَلا تَقنَعا
فَمَتى يُكَذَّبُ مُدَّعٍ لَكَ فَوقَ ذا " " وَاللهُ يَشهَدُ أَنَّ حَقًّا ما ادَّعى
وَمَتى يُؤَدّي شَرحَ حالِكَ ناطِقٌ " " حَفِظَ القَليلَ النَزرَ مِمّا ضَيَّعا
إِن كانَ لا يُدعى الفَتى إِلّا كَذا " " رَجُلًا فَسَمِّ الناسَ طُرًّا إِصبَعا
إِن كانَ لا يَسعى لِجودٍ ماجِدٌ " " إِلّا كَذا فَالغَيثُ أَبخَلُ مَن سَعى
قَد خَلَّفَ العَبّاسُ غُرَّتَكَ ابنَهُ " " مَرأىً لَنا وَإِلى القِيامَةِ مَسمَعا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المتنبي.. ولا نملُّ نردِّد شعره:قَد هَوَّنَ الصَبرُ عِندي كُلَّ نازِلَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَيَّنَ العَزمُ حَدَّ المَركَبِ الخَشِنِ
كَم مَخلَصٍ وَعُلاً في خَوضِ مَهلَكَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَقَتلَةٍ قُرِنَت بِالذَمِّ في الجُبُنِ
لا يُعجِبَنَّ مَضيماً حُسنُ بِزَّتِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَهَل يَروقُ دَفيناً جَودَةُ الكَفَنِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أيضًا.. المتنبِّي:**فُؤادٌ ما تُسَلِّيهِ المُدامُ  وعُمرٌ مِثلُ ما تَهَبُ اللِّئامُ*
*ودَهرٌ ناسُهُ ناسٌ صِغارٌ  وإِن كانَت لَهُم جُثَثٌ ضِخامُ*
*وما أَنا مِنهُمُ بِالعَيشِ فيهِم  ولَكِن مَعدِنُ الذَّهَبِ الرَّغامُ*
*أرانِبُ غَيرَ أَنَّهُمُ مُلُوكٌ  مُفَتَّحَةٌ عُيونُهُمُ نِيامُ*
*بأجسامٍ يَحَرُّ القَتلُ فيها  وما أقرانُها إلَّا الطَّعامُ*
*وخَيلٍ ما يَخِرُّ لَها طَعينٌ كَأَنَّ قَنا فَوارِسِها ثُمامُ*
*خَيلُكَ أَنتَ لا مَنْ قُلتَ خِلِّي  وإِنْ كَثُرَ التَجَمُّلُ والكَلامُ*
*ولو حِيزَ الحِفاظُ بِغَيرِ عَقلٍ  تَجَنَّبَ عُنقَ صَيقَلِهِ الحُسامُ*
*وشِبهُ الشَيءِ مُنجَذِبٌ إِلَيهِ  وَأَشبَهُنا بِدُنيانا الطِّغامُ*
*ولَو لَم يَعلُ إِلّا ذو مَحَلٍّ  تعالى الجَيشُ وانحَطَّ القَتامُ*
*ولَو لَم يَرعَ إِلّا مُستَحِقٌّ  لِرُتبَتِهِ أَسامَهُمُ المُسامُ*
*ومَنْ خَبَرَ الغَواني فَالغَواني  ضِياءٌ في بَواطِنِهِ ظَلامُ*
*إذا كانَ الشَّبابُ السُّكرَ والشَّيـ  ـبُ هَمّاً فَالحَياةُ هِيَ الحِمامُ*
*وما كُلٌّ بِمَعذورٍ بِبُخلٍ  ولا كُلٌّ عَلى بُخلٍ يُلامُ*
*-*

----------


## علي الغامدي

آلَيتُ ما مُثري الزّمانِ، وإن طَغا، = مُثـرٍ، ولا مسعـودُهُ مسـعـودُ

ما سرّ غاوينا الجهُـولَ، وإنّمـا = هتفَ الحَمامُ به، ونـاحَ العُـود

كاساتُهُ الملأى، وعَزفُ قِيانِـه، = للحادِثـاتِ بـوارِقٌ ورُعــود

هلكتْ سُعودٌ، في القبائلِ، جَمّـةٌ = ؛ وأقامَ، في جوّ السّماء، سعـود

بَدْرٌ يصوَّرُ، ثمّ يمحـقُ نـورُهُ، = ويُغـرِّبُ المِرّيـخُ، ثـمّ يعـود

لا تحْمِلَنْ ثِقـلاً علـيّ، فإنّنـي، = وَهْناً، وقُدّامَ الرّكـابِ، صَعـود

والوعدُ يُرْقَبُ، والنجاحُ، لمِثلِنـا = ، أن يَستمرّ، بمطلِهِ، المَوعـود

ومن العجائبِ ظَـنُّ قـومٍ أنّـهُ = يُثني الفتى بالغَيّ، وهـو قَعـود

----------


## علي الغامدي

هَذي  بَرَزتِ   لَنا   فَهُجتِ     رَسيسا"        "ثُمَّ   انثَنَيتِ   وَما    شَفَيتِ      نَسيسا

وَجَعَلتِ حَظّي مِنكِ حَظّي في الكَرى"        "وَتَرَكتِني        لِلفَرقَدَينِ          جَليسا

قَطَّعتِ    ذَيّاكِ     الخُمارَ       بِسَكرَةٍ"        "وَأَدَرتِ  مِن  خَمرِ   الفِراقِ   كُؤوسا

إِن   كُنتِ   ظاعِنَةً    فَإِنَّ      مَدامِعي"        "تَكفي    مَزادَكُمُ    وَتُروي      العيسا

حاشى   لِمِثلِكِ   أَن   تَكونَ   بَخيلَةً"        "وَلِمِثلِ  وَجهِكِ   أَن   يَكونَ   عَبوسا

وَلِمِثلِ   وَصلِكِ   أَن   يَكونَ     مُمَنَّعًا"        "وَلِمِثلِ   نَيلِكِ   أَن   يَكونَ     خَسيسا

خَودٌ   جَنَت   بَيني    وَبَينَ    عَواذِلي"        "حَربًا    وَغادَرَتِ    الفُؤادَ      وَطيسا

بَيضاءُ      يَمنَعُها      تَكَلَّمَ        دَلُّها"        "تيهًا     وَيَمنَعُها      الحَياءُ        تَميسا

لَمّا   وَجَدتُ   دَواءَ   دائي      عِندَها"        "هانَت    عَلَيَّ    صِفاتُ      جالينوسا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
يَا نَفْـــــــسُ لاَ تَتَغَثَّـــــي_• • •_فَالشَّــهْمُ لاَ يَتَغَثَّــــا
مَنْ يَصْحَبِ الدَّهْرِ يَأْكلْ_• • •_فِيـهِ سَـمِيْنًا وَغَثَّــا
فَالْبَـسْ لِدَهْـــرٍ جَـدِيـدًا_ • • •_والْـبَسْ لآخَـرَ رَثَّـا
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
احْــذَر مـــَودَّة مـــَـــاذقٍ_• • •_خَلَط المرارةَ بالحَلاوهْ
يحْصِي الذَّنوبَ عليك أيَّـ_• • •_ـامَ الصَّداقةِ للعَدَاوهْ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*• أحمد محرَّم:* 
*بِرَبِّكَ ما الَّذي تُبدي وتُخفي_•••_وهل لِلأَمرِ عِندَكَ مِن نِهايَهْ?**جَرَيتَ إِلى الوَراءِ بِلا عِنانٍ_•••_فماذا تَبتَغي ولأَيِّ غايَهْ?*
*دَعاكَ الناصِحونَ إِلى التَأَنّي_•••_وعَلَّمَكَ الصَوابَ أُولو الدِّرايَهْ*
*ألَا حَزمٌ مِن المَكروهِ واقٍ_•••_فإنَّ الحَزمَ داعِيَةُ الوِقايَهْ*
*وما في الأرضِ أسعدُ مِن وَفِيٍّ_•••_أمينِ العهدِ مأمونِ الجِنايَهْ*
*يرى الدُنيا بِعَينِ فَتىً كَريمٍ_•••_كَبيرِ النَفسِ يوسِعُها زِرايَهْ*
*رأيتُ المرءَ يركبُ كُلَّ صعبٍ_•••_ويطمعُ أن تُظَلِّلَهُ العِنايَهْ!*
*أظُنُّ القَومَ لا يرجونَ أُخرى_•••_ولا يخشونَ عاقِبَةَ الغِوايَهْ*
*سَتَنشَقُّ الغَيابَةُ بَعدَ حينٍ_•••_عَنِ المُثلى وتنْجابُ العَمايَهْ!*

----------


## علي الغامدي

أبا صالحٍ أيـنَ الكـرامُ بأسرهـمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَفِدْنِـي كَريمـاً فَالكَريـمُ رِضَـاءُ

أحقاً يقولُ الناسُ في جـودِ حاتـمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَابْـنُ سِنَـانٍ كـانَ فِيـهِ سَخَـاءُ

عَذيرِيَ مِنْ خَلْـفٍ تَخَلَّـفَ مِنْهُـمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غبـاءٌ ولـؤمٌ فاضـحٌ وجـفـاءُ

حجارة ُ بخلِ مـا تجـودُ وربمـا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفجّرَ منْ صُـمِّ الحجـارة ِ مـاءُ

ولو أنَّ موسى جاءَ يضربُ بالعصا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لمَا انْبَجَسَتْ مِنْ ضَرِبْـهِ البُخَـلاءُ

بقاءُ لئـامِ النـاسِ مـوتٌ عليهـمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كمـا أنَّ مـوتَ الأكرميـنَ بقـاءُ

عَزيـزٌ عَلَيْهِـمْ أنْ تَجُـودَ أَكُفُّهُـمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عليهـمْ مـنَ اللهِ العزيـزِ عفـاءُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

أَرِقتُ وَلَم أَملِك لِهَذا الهَوى    رَدّا    ==    وَأَورَثَني حُبّي وَكِتمانُـهُ  جَهـدا

كَتَمتُ الهَوى حَتّى بَراني   وَشَفَّني    ==    وَعَزَّيتُ قَلباً لا صَبوراً وَلا   جَلدا

إِذا قُلتُ لا تَهلِك أَسىً    وَصَبابَـةً    ==    عَصاني وَإِن عاتَبتُهُ زِدتُهُ    جِـدّا

وَإِنّي لَأَهواها وَأَصرِفُ    جاهِـداً    ==    حِذارَ عُيونِ الناسِ عَن بَيتِها عَمدا

رَأَيتُكِ يَوماً فَاِقتَبَسـتُ    حَـرارَةً    ==    فَيا لَيتَها كانَت عَلى كَبِدي    بَـردا

هَويتُكِ وَاِستَحلَتكِ نَفسي   فَأَقبِلـي   ==     وَلا تَجعَلي تَقريبَنا مِنكُـمُ    بُعـدا

----------


## الواحدي

> جزاك الله خيرا. (ابتسامة)


عن الجائزة التي سنتقاسمها مناصفةً؟
ولكن.. أين سيف الدولة؟
وعُوِّض سيفُ الدَّولةِ الأجْرَ إنّه --- أَجَلُّ مُثابٍ مِنْ أجَلِّ مثيبِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> عن الجائزة التي سنتقاسمها مناصفةً؟
> ولكن.. أين سيف الدولة؟
> وعُوِّض سيفُ الدَّولةِ الأجْرَ إنّه --- أَجَلُّ مُثابٍ مِنْ أجَلِّ مثيبِ


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل أين المتنبِّي؟!
لعلنا نتقاسمها في طيفٍ. (ابتسامة)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالطَّيِّب... :
وَمَن يَجعَلِ الضِّرغامَ بازاً لِصَيدِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَصَيَّدَهُ الضِّرغامُ فيما تَصَيَّدا
رَأَيتُكَ مَحضَ الحِلمِ في مَحضِ قُدرَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَو شِئتَ كانَ الحِلمُ مِنكَ المُهَنَّدا
وَما قَتَلَ الأَحرارَ كَالعَفوِ عَنهُمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَن لَكَ بِالحُرِّ الَّذي يَحفَظُ اليَدا !
إِذا أَنتَ أَكرَمتَ الكَريمَ مَلَكتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإِن أَنتَ أَكرَمتَ اللَّئيمَ تَمَرَّدا !
وَوَضعُ النَدى في مَوضِعِ السَيفِ بِالعُلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُضِرٌ، كَوَضعِ السَيفِ في مَوضِعِ النَدى
وَلَكِن تَفوقُ الناسَ رَأياً وَحِكمَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَما فُقتَهُم حالاً وَنَفساً وَمَحتِدا
يَدِقُّ عَلى الأَفكارِ ما أَنتَ فاعِلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَيُترَكُ ما يَخفى وَيُؤخَذُ ما بَدا

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> لعلنا نتقاسمها في طيفٍ. (ابتسامة)


حتى هذه نازعَنا فيها أبو الطيب!
وكأنّه هو القائل:
ولولا نَسيبٌ مُطرِبٌ مِن قصائدي --- لَمَا احتال طيفٌ في زيارة نائمِ
!!

----------


## علي الغامدي

هل أقصر الدهرُ عن تعنيت ذي أدبِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أو قال حَسْبِي من إخمالِ ذي حسبِ 
لا يلحظ الحـرَّ إلاَّ مثلمـا وقعـت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على أخي سيِّئاتٍ عينُ ذي غَضَـبِ 
وكيفَ يصفو لنـا دَهْـرٌ مَشَارِبُـهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يخوضُهَا كُلَّ حينٍ جَحْفَـلُ النُّـوَبِ 
إنَّ الزمان، بمـا قاسيـتُ، شيبنـي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم أُشَيِّبْـهُ، هـذا والزَّمـانُ أبـي 
ولو خلا الدَّهرُ ذو الأبناءِ من عَجَبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أكثَرتُ منه ومـن أبنائِـهِ عَجَبِـي 
قَرَأتُ وَحْدِي على دهـري غرائِبَـهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما أعاشـرُ قَوْمـاً غَيْـرَ مغتـرب 
أحَلْتُ عَزْمِي على هَمِّـي فقَطّعَـهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كأنّ عزميَ من صَمصَامَتِي الـذّربِ 
ما قرّ السير فـي سهـل ولاجبـل  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلاّ كما قرّ جاري الماء في صبـب 
ولم أضِقْ في السَرَى ذَرْعاً بمعضلةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد زاحمتني حتى ضاق مضطربي 
ويرْتقـي حَـرُّ أنْفاسـي فَأبْعَـثُـهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  برداً وإنْ كان مستبقـى مـن اللهب 
وأحـرِ بالحّـرِ أنْ تلقـاه ذا جلـدٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنْ تَبَطّـنَ داءً قاتـلَ الـوَصَـبِ

----------


## علي الغامدي

قَد عَلَّمَ البَينُ مِنّا البَينَ أَجفانا" "تَدمى وَأَلَّفَ في ذا القَلبِ أَحزانا
أَمَّلتُ ساعَةَ ساروا كَشفَ مِعصَمِها" "لِيَلبَثَ الحَيُّ دونَ السَيرِ حَيرانا
وَلَو بَدَتْ لَأَتاهَتهُمْ فَحَجَّبَها" "صَونٌ عُقولَهُمُ مِن لَحظِها صانا
بِالواخِداتِ وَحاديها وَبي قَمَرٌ" "يَظَلُّ مِن وَخدِها في الخِدرِ حَشيانا
أَمّا الثِيابُ فَتَعرى مِن مَحاسِنِهِ" "إِذا نَضاها وَيُكسى الحُسنَ عُريانا
يَضُمُّهُ المِسكُ ضَمَّ المُستَهامِ بِهِ" "حَتّى يَصيرَ عَلى الأَعكانِ أَعكانا
قَد كُنتُ أُشفِقُ مِن دَمعي عَلى بَصَري" "فَاليَومَ كُلُّ عَزيزٍ بَعدَكُمْ هانا
تُهدِي البَوارِقُ أَخلافَ المِياهِ لَكُمْ" "وَلِلمُحِبِّ مِنَ التَذكارِ نيرانا
إِذا قَدِمتُ عَلى الأَهوالِ شَيَّعَني" "قَلبٌ إِذا شِئتُ أَن يَسلاكُمُ خانا
أَبدو فَيَسجُدُ مَن بِالسوءِ يَذكُرُني" "وَلا أُعاتِبُهُ صَفحًا وَإِهوانا
وَهَكَذا كُنتُ في أَهلي وَفي وَطَني" "إِنَّ النَفيسَ غَريبٌ حَيثُما كانا
مُحَسَّدُ الفَضلِ مَكذوبٌ عَلى أَثَري" "أَلقى الكَمِيَّ وَيَلقاني إِذا حانا
لا أَشرئِبُّ إِلى ما لَم يَفُتْ طَمَعًا" "وَلا أَبيتُ عَلى ما فاتَ حَسرانا
وَلا أُسَرُّ بِما غَيري الحَميدُ بِهِ" "وَلَو حَمَلتَ إِلَيَّ الدَهرَ مَلآنا
لا يَجذِبَنَّ رِكابي نَحوَهُ أَحَدٌ" "ما دُمتُ حَيًّا وَما قَلقَلنَ كَيرانا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أيُصَاحَبُ الغادِرُ «لحاجةٍ أوضرورة»؟ 
- الذِّئب مثالًا!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الفرزذق.. :

وأطلَسَ عَسَّالٍ وما كانَ صاحِباً_•••_دَعَوتُ بِناري موهِناً فَأَتَاني
فَلمَّا دَنا قُلتُ: اِدنُ دونَكَ إِنَّنِي_•••_وإيَّاكَ في زادي لمُشترِكانِ
فَبِتُّ أُسَوِّي الزَّادَ بيني وبَينَهُ_•••_على ضوءِ نارٍ مرَّةً ودُخانِ
فقُلتُ لَهُ لـمَّا تَكَشَّرَ ضاحِكًا_•••_وقائِمُ سيفي من يَدِي بِمَكانِ:
«تَعَشَّ فَإِنْ واثَقتَني لا تَخونَني_•••_نَكُن مِثلَ مَنْ يا ذِئبُ يَصطَحِبَانِ»
وأَنتَ اِمرُؤٌ يا ذِئبُ والغَدرُ كُنتُما_•••_أُخَيَّينِ كانا أُرضِعا بِلِبانِ
ولَو غَيرَنا نَبَّهتَ تَلتَمِسُ القِرَى_•••_أتَاكَ بِسَهمٍ أَو شَباةَ سِنانِ!
__

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله. 
بوركت على حسن الاختيار!
ومِن أجْود ما في قصيدة الفرزدق هذه، قوله: 
وَكُلُّ رَفِيقَيْ كُلِّ رَحْلٍ، وَإنْ هُمَا --- تَعاطَى الْقَنَا قَوْماهُمَا: أَخَوَانِ 

ولكن هل كلُّ الناس يقوى على ما تحمَّله الفرزدق؟
بعضهم يذكِّرنا حاله باعترافات الفزاري حين قال: 
أَصْبَحْتُ لا أَحْمِلُ السِّلاحَ ولا --- أَمْلِكُ رَأْسَ الْبَعِيرِ إِنْ نَفَرَا 
والذِّئْب أَخْشاهُ إِنْ مَرَرْتُ بِهِ --- وَحْدِي، وأَخْشَى الرِّيَاحَ والْمَطَرَا

----------


## علي الغامدي

يا خليلَيَّ أَصِيبا أو ذَرَا
ليس كل البرق يهدي المطرا

لا تكونا كامرىء صاحبتُه
يترك العَيْنَ ويَبْغِي الأَثرا

ذهب المعروف إلا ذكره
ربما أَبْكى الفتى ماذُكِرا

وبقينا في زمان معضل
يشْرَب الصَّفْوَ ويُبْقِي الكدرا

----------


## علي الغامدي

ما للبصائِرِ لا تخلو من السَّدَرِ
،والعقلِ يُعصى، فيُمسي وهو كالهَدَرِ

آلَيْتُ أُثني على قَومٍ بنُسكِهِمُ،
وقد تكشّفَ سهلُ الأرضِ عن غَدَر

إنْ قلتُ صُفّوا بإلغازٍ، فمُعتَمَد
يصُفّوا من الصفّ لا صُفّوا من الكدَر

مَن كان، في الدّهرِ، ذا جَدٍّ أفاد به
ما شاءَ، حتى اشتراءَ البَدرِ بالبِدَر

وقِسْ، بما كان، أمراً لم يكنْ، ترَه،
فالرِّجلُ تعرِفُ بعضَ الموتِ بالخَدَر

على خَبيئِكَ أسْتارٌ، مضاعَفَةٌ،
بالعقل والصّمْتِ والأبوابِ والجُدُر

لكلّ وقتٍ شؤونٌ تستعدُّ له،
والهمُّ في الوِرْدِ غيرُ الهمّ في الصّدَر

ما قلتُ أُسرِيَ، في ليْلٍ، على عَملٍ،
أدارَهُ اللَّهُ، والأفلاكُ لم تَدُرِ

أضرُّ من جُدَريٍّ، شانَ حاملَهُ،
بحَمْلِه، جَدَريٌّ، جاءَ مِن جَدَر

والمَرءُ يُنكِرُ ما لم تجْرِ عادتُهُ
بمثلِهِ، ثمّ يَبغي الحُوتَ في الغُدُر

طأ بالحوافرِ قَتْلَى في مَصارِعِها،
فالجِسمُ، بعدَ فراقِ الرّوح، كالمَدر

والنّفسُ تطلُبُ أغراضاً، ولو علمتْ
بالغيبِ، سِيئَتْ بمخبوءٍ من القَدر

----------


## علي الغامدي

لَقَد حازَني وَجْدٌ بِمَن حازَهُ بُعْدُ " " فَيا لَيتَني بُعْدٌ وَيا لَيتَهُ وَجْدُ

أُسَرُّ بِتَجديدِ الهَوى ذِكرَ ما مَضى " " وَإِن كانَ لا يَبقى لَهُ الحَجَرُ الصَلْدُ

سُهادٌ أَتانا مِنكَ في العَينِ عِندَنا " " رُقادٌ وَقُلّامٌ رَعى سِربُكُمْ وَردُ

مُمَثَّلَةٌ حَتّى كَأَنْ لَم تُفارِقي " " وَحَتّى كَأَنَّ اليَأسَ مِن وَصلِكِ الوَعدُ

وَحَتّى تَكادي تَمسَحينَ مَدامِعي " " وَيَعبَقُ في ثَوبَيَّ مِن ريحِكِ النَدُّ

إِذا غَدَرَت حَسناءُ وَفَّت بِعَهدِها " " فَمِن عَهدِها ألا يَدومَ لَها عَهدُ

وَإِنْ عَشِقَت كانَت أَشَدَّ صَبابَةً " " وَإِنْ فَرِكَت فَاذهَب فَما فِركُها قَصدُ

وَإِنْ حَقَدَت لَم يَبقَ في قَلبِها رِضًا " " وَإِنْ رَضِيَت لَم يَبقَ في قَلبِها حِقدُ

كَذَلِكَ أَخلاقُ النِساءِ وَرُبَّما " " يَضِلُّ بِها الهادي وَيَخفى بِها الرُشدُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ولكن هل كلُّ الناس يقوى على ما تحمَّله الفرزدق؟بعضهم يذكِّرنا حاله باعترافات الفزاري حين قال: 
> أَصْبَحْتُ لا أَحْمِلُ السِّلاحَ ولا --- أَمْلِكُ رَأْسَ الْبَعِيرِ إِنْ نَفَرَا 
> 
> والذِّئْب أَخْشاهُ إِنْ مَرَرْتُ بِهِ --- وَحْدِي، وأَخْشَى الرِّيَاحَ والْمَطَرَا


بل هل كل الناس يقوى على فكرة المواجهة؟
فضلًا عن القلق بشأن اتخاذ أسبابها..
والجبن ذمَّته العرب وهجت به أقذع الهجاء في ديوانها.. جاهلية وإسلاما..
بوركت وجزيت خيرًا على لطائف تعقيباتك.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
لَقَد خِفـتُ حَتَّى لَو تَمـُرُّ حَمامَـــةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لقُلــتُ: عَدُوٌّ أَو طَليعَةُ مَعشَرِ!
وَخِفتُ خَليلي ذا الصَّفاءِ وَرابَنِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقِيْـلَ فُلانٌ أو فُلانَةُ؛ فَاحــذَرِ
فأصبَحتُ كالوَحشِيِّ يَتبَعُ ما خَلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويَترُكُ مَأنوسَ البِلادِ المُدَعْثَرِ
إذا قيلَ: خَيرٌ، قُلتُ: هَذي خَديعَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإِنْ قيلَ: شَرٌّ، قُلتُ حَقٌّ؛ فَشَمِّرِ!
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

وما استغربت عيني فراقا رأيته" "ولا علمتني غير ما القلب عالمه

فلا يتهمني الكاشحون فإنني" "رعيت الردى حتى حلت لي علاقمه

مشب الذي يبكي الشباب مشيبه" "فكيف توقيه وبانيه هادمه

وتكملة العيش الصبا وعقيبه" "وغائب لون العارضين وقادمه

وما خضب الناس البياض لأنه" "قبيح ولكن أحسن الشعر فاحمه

وأحسن من ماء الشبيبة كله" "حيا بارق في فازة أنا شائمه

عليها رياض لم تحكها سحابة" "وأغصان دوح لم تغن حمائمه

وفوق حواشي كل ثوب موجه" "من الدر سمط لم يثقبه ناظمه

ترى حيوان البر مصطلحا بها" "يحارب ضد ضده ويسالمه

إذا ضربته الريح ماج كأنه" "تجول مذاكيه وتدأى ضراغمه

وفي صورة الرومي ذي التاج ذلة" "لأبلج لا تيجان إلا عمائمه

يقبل أفواه الملوك بساطه" "ويكبر عنها كمه وبراجمه

قياما لمن يشفي من الداء كيه" "ومن بين أذني كل قرم مواسمه

قبائعها تحت المرافق هيبة" "وأنفذ مما في الجفون عزائمه

له عسكرا خيل وطير إذا رمى" "بها عسكرا لم يبق إلا جماجمه

أجلتها من كل طاغ ثيابه" "وموطئها من كل باغ ملاغمه

فقد مل ضوء الصبح مما تغيره" "ومل سواد الليل مما تزاحمه

ومل القنا مما تدق صدوره" "ومل حديد الهند مما تلاطمه

سحاب من العقبان يزحف تحتها" "سحاب إذا استسقت سقتها صوارمه

سلكت صروف الدهر حتى لقيته" "على ظهر عزم مؤيدات قوائمه

مهالك لم تصحب بها الذئب نفسه" "ولا حملت فيها الغراب قوادمه

فأبصرت بدرا لا يرى البدر مثله" "وخاطبت بحرا لا يرى العبر عائمه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
ذَهَبَ الكِرامُ فأصْبَحُوا أمْـوَاتَا_•••_وَرَقاً تُطيِّرهُ الرياحُ رُفَـــــاتَا
وتَبَدَّلتْ عَرَصَاتُهم مِنْ بعدهم_•••_بسِوى نبات الصَّالحين نَبَاتَا
وبَقِيْتُ في دَهْرٍ أُحَاذِرُ شَـرَّهُ_•••_وأخَافُ فيهِ مِن الطَّريقِ بَيَـــاتَا
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

نَصَبْتُ لَنَا دونَ التَّفَكُّرِ يَا دُنْيَا              
********* 
 أمَانِيَّ يَفْنَى العُمْرُ مِنْ قبلِ تَفْنَى 

 

مَتَى تنقَضِي حَاجَاتُ مَنْ لَيْسَ وَاصِلاً     
********* 
إلى حاجَة ٍ، حتى تكونَ لهُ أُخرَى

 

لِكُلِّ امرىء ٍ فِيَما قَضَى اللهُ خُطَّة       
********* 
 من الأمرِ، فيها يَستَوي العَبدُ والموْلى 


وإنَّ أمرءًا يسعَى لغَيْرِ نِهَاية ٍ              
**********
لمنغمِسٌ في لُجَّة ِ الفَاقة ِ الكُبْرَى

----------


## علي الغامدي

لما تبدلت المجالس أوجها .. غير الذين عهدت من علمائها 

ورأيتها محفوفة بسوى الأُلى .. كانوا ولاة صدورها وفنائها 

أنشدت بيتا سائرا متقدما .. والعين قد شرقت بجاري مائها 

مرد الخنوع على مسبة اهله .. واستنكر المستاء من انكارها

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وأنت على مَوَدَّتنا حريصٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكنْ لا تخفُّ على الفؤادِ !
وأثقل من رَحَــا بَزْرٍ علينا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كأنَّك من بقايـا قوم عادِ !

----------


## علي الغامدي

نََزورُ دِيارًا ما نُحِبُّ لَها مَغنى" "وَنَسأَلُ فيها غَيرَ سُكَّانِها الإِذنا

نَقودُ إِلَيها الآخِذاتِ لَنا المَدى" "عَلَيها الكُماةُ المُحسِنونَ بِها الظَنّا

وَنُصفي الَّذي يُكنى أَبا الحَسَنِ الهَوى" "وَنُرضي الَّذي يُسمى الإِلَهَ وَلا يُكنى

وَقَد عَلِمَ الرومُ الشَقِيّونَ أَنَّنا" "إِذا ما تَرَكنا أَرضَهُمْ خَلفَنا عُدنا

وَأَنّا إِذا ما المَوتُ صَرَّحَ في الوَغى" "لَبِسنا إِلى حاجاتِنا الضَربَ وَالطَعنا

قَصَدنا لَهُ قَصدَ الحَبيبِ لِقاؤُهُ" "إِلَينا وَقُلنا لِلسُيوفِ هَلُمِّنّا

وَخَيلٍ حَشَوناها الأَسِنَّةَ بَعدَما" "تَكَدَّسنَ مِن هَنّا عَلَينا وَمِن هَنّا

ضُرِبنَ إِلَينا بِالسِياطِ جَهالَةً" "فَلَمّا تَعارَفنا ضُرِبنَ بِها عَنّا

تَعَدَّ القُرى وَالْمُسْ بِنا الجَيشَ لَمسَةً" "نُبارِ إِلى ما تَشتَهي يَدُكَ اليُمنى

فَقَد بَرَدَتْ فَوقَ اللُقانِ دِماؤُهُمْ" "وَنَحنُ أُناسٌ نُتبِعُ البارِدَ السُخنا

وَإِن كُنتَ سَيفَ الدَولَةِ العَضبَ فيهِمُ" "فَدَعنا نَكُن قَبلَ الضِرابِ القَنا اللُدنا

فَنَحنُ الأُلى لا نَأتَلي لَكَ نُصرَةً" "وَأَنتَ الَّذي لَو أَنَّهُ وَحدَهُ أَغنى

يَقيكَ الرَدى مَن يَبتَغي عِندَكَ العُلا" "وَمَن قالَ لا أَرضى مِنَ العَيشِ بِالأَدنى

فَلَولاكَ لَم تَجرِ الدِماءُ وَلا اللُها" "وَلَم يَكُ لِلدُنيا وَلا أَهلِها مَعنى

وَما الخَوفُ إِلّا ما تَخَوَّفَهُ الفَتى" "وَلا الأَمنُ إِلّا ما رَآهُ الفَتى أَمنا

----------


## علي الغامدي

بَني عامرٍ أنتُم صَميـمٌ فَصَمِّمُـوا = إلى الموتِ تصميمَ الليوثِ الخوادِرِ

ولا تتوانوا في حُظُـوظِ نُفُوسِكثـم = فإنكُـم أهـلُ النهـى والبصائـر

ومن شكرِ آلاء الخليفـةِ صولـةٌ = على الكفرِ تبقى غامِراً كلَّ عامِـرِ

تميلُ الجبالُ الشـمُّ منهـا مخافَـةً = وتسكنُ أمواجُ البحـارِ الزواخـرِ

ولا بُدَّ من يَومٍ على الكُفـرِ أيـومٍ = تَعُـمُّ بـهِ الدنيـا وفـودُ البشائِـرِ

دعاكُم لما يُحييكُـمُ وارِثُ الهُـدى = وجامِعُ أشتاتِ العُـلا والمفاخـرِ

وأحزَمُ من ساسَ الديانَـةَ والدُّنـا = وأكـرَمُ مأمـولٍ وأحلـمُ قــادِرِ

إلى امرِهِ في كُـلِّ أمـرٍ ونهيـهِ = يَرُوحُ ويغـدُو كُـلُّ نـاهٍ وآخِـرِ

إذا نامَتِ الأمـلاكُ عمَّـا يهمُّهـا = رعى الدينَ والدنيا لهُ طَرف ساهِرِ

فلا بَـرَحَ الإسـلامُ منـهُ مؤيَّـداً = بمنصُورِ راياتٍ على الكُفرِ ناصِرِ

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

يقول الأستاذ محمد بوسلامة حفظه الله في نونيته كما جاء في المقامة الجزائرية وهي على استراحة الألوكة (ابتسامة= دعوة ماكرة لقراءتها) : 

*ان الجزائر والتاريخ ينبئكم .. كانت بكل حلي العز تزدان*


*كانت مكرمة في الخير ناعمة .. يسعى الى خيرها رجل وركبان*


*فاسأل رباها وسل ان شئت ساحلها .. واسأل قصورا بها قد عز سلطان* 


*قد زادها ربها حسنا فكان لها ... في كل ناحية روض وبستان*


*اذا ترنم مقنين بأيكته ... تمايلت طربا بالثمر أفنان* 


*تخال من تحت أن الشمس قد وجبت .. وان قطر الندى اذا سال شهبان*


*قد أسدلت رقرقا في ظله نهر .. يجري فرات وحول النهر ريحان*

----------


## علي الغامدي

وقال عبيد بن غاضرة العنبري:


إِنَا وَإنْ كُنّا أَسِنَّةَ قَومِنَا ... وَكَانَ لنَا فيهِمْ مقَامٌ مُقّدَّمُ

لنَصْفَحُ عَنْ أشيَاءَ مِنهُم تَرِيبُنَا ... ونَصْدِفُ عَن ذِي الجهْلِ منهُمْ ونحْلُمُ

ونمْنَحُ منهُمْ معشَراً يحسُدونَنا ... هنِّي عطاءِ ليسَ فِيهِ تنَدُّمُ

ونكلَؤُهَمْ بِالغَيبِ مِنَّا حفِيظَةً ... وأَكْبَادُنَا وجْداً علَيهِمْ تضَرَّمُ

فَلَيسَ بِمَحمُودٍ لَدَى النَّاسِ مَنْ جَزَى ... بِسيّءٍ ما يأْتِيْ المُسِيءُ المُلَوَّمُ

سأَحمِلُ عَنْ قوْمِي جمِيعِ كُلُومِهِمْ ... وأَدْفَعُ عنْهُمْ كُلَّ غُرْمٍ وأَغْرَمُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

وقال خفاف بن مالك المازني

نريح فضول الحلم وسط بيوتنا ... إذا الحلماء عنهم الحلم أغربوا 
ونرأب ما شئنا، وليس لما وهت ... جرائر أيدينا من الناس مرْأبُ 
ونعفو، ولو شئنا أخذنا، ونكتفي ... بأدنى بُغانا حين نبغي ونطلبُ 
وندفع عنا الشر ما كان دفعه ... سناءً، ونصلي ناره حين تُلهبُ 
ونركبُ ظهر الموتِ والموت يُتقى ... إذا لم يكن إلا على الموت مركبُ 
وإني ... على ريب الزمان وصرفه : لتغزر كفي بالندى حين تُحلبُ 
وأكفي ابن عمي غيبه بشهادتي ... ويطعن دون الجار نصري ويضربُ 
ولا ألطم ابن العم إن كان إخوتي ... شهوداً وإخوان ابن عمي غُيَّبُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

إذا اشتملت على اليأس القلوبُ ... وضاق بما به الصدر الرحيبُ
وأوطنت المكاره واطمأنت ... وأرست في مكامنها الخطوبُ
ولم ترَ لانكشاف الضر وجهاً ... ولا أغنى بحيلته الأريبُ
أتاك على قنوطٍ منك غوثٌ ... يمن به القريب المستجيبُ
وكل الحادثات وإن تناهت ... فمقرونٌ بها فرجٌ قريبُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البُحتري:لم يَبقَ من جُـلِّ هذا النـــاسِ باقِيَة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَنالُها الـوَهمُ إِلَّا هذه الصُـــوَرُ!
بُخلٌ وَجَهلٌ وَحَسبُ المَرءِ واحِدَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِن تينِ حتى يُعَفَّى خَلفَهُ الأثرُ
إذا مَحاسِـــنِيَ اللَّاتي أُدِلُّ بِهــــا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كانت ذُنوبي فَقُل لي كيف أعتَذِرُ ؟!_

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

جاء في كتاب منع جواز المجاز للعلامة الشنقيطي ص 12 هذا البيت منسوبا إلى أحدهم :

تقول وفي قولها حشمة .. أتبكي بعين تراني بها
فقلت إذا استحسنت غيركم .. أمرت الدموع بتأديبها

----------


## الفضي

كَم مِن عَليلٍ قَد تَخَطّاهُ الرّدى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَنَجا وَماتَ طَبيبُهُ وَالعُوَّدُ


لاإلاه إلا الله ............... إن من الشعر لحكمة

----------


## علي الغامدي

قال حاتم الطائي :
وما من شيمتي شتمُ ابن عمي ... وما أنا مخلفٌ من يرتجيني
وكلمةِ حاسدٍ من غير جُرْمٍ ... سمعتُ، فقلتُ: مرّي فانفذيني
فعابوها عليَّ ولم تعِبْني ... ولم يعْرَق لها يوماً جبيني
وذو اللونين يلقاني طليقاً ... وليس إذا تغيَّب يأتليني

بصُرْتُ بعيبهِ فكفَفْتُ عنه ... محافظةً على حسبي وديني

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكُتُبُ:
لنا جُلَسـاء ما نمــــــــلَّ حديثَهــم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ألِبَّاء مأمونون غيبـاً ومشهــــدا
يفيدوننا مِن عِلْمِهم عِلْم ما مضى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعقلاً وتأديباً ورأيـاً مســــدَّدا
فلا فتنة نخشـى ولا ســوء عِـشْرةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا نتَّقي منهم لسانـاً ولا يَــدَا
فإنْ قلتَ: «أمواتٌ» فما أنت كاذب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنْ قلتَ: «أحياء» فلست مفنّدا
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

أما والذي أبكى وأضحك والذي ... امات وأحيا والذي أمرهُ الأمرُ

لقد تركتني أحسد الوحش أن أرى ... أليفين منها لا يروعهما الذعرُ

عجبت لسعي الدهر بيني وبينها ... فلما انقضى ما بيننا سكن الدهرُ

فيا حبها زدني جوىً كل ليلةٍ ... ويا سلوة الأيام موعدك الحشرُ

وإني لتعروني لذكراك روعةٌ ... كما انتفض العصفور بلله القطرُ

وإني لآتيها أريد عتابها ... وأوعدها بالهجر ما برق الفجرُ

فما هو إلا أن أراها فجاءةً ... فأبهت لا عرفٌ لدي ولا نكرُ

وأنسى الذي قد كنت فيه أتيتها ... كما قد تنسي لبَّ شاربها الخمرُ

ويمنعني من بعض إنكار ظلمها ... إذا ظلمت يوماً وإن كان لي عذرُ :

مخافة أني قد علمت لئن بدا ... لي الهجر منها ما على هجرها صبرُ

وأني لا أدري إذا النفس أشرفت ... على هجرها ما يصنعن بي الهجرُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أما والذي أبكى وأضحك والذي ... امات وأحيا والذي أمرهُ الأمرُ
> 
> 
> 
> لقد تركتني أحسد الوحش أن أرى ... أليفين منها لا يروعهما الذعرُ 
> .....


>>>



> من حماسة أبي تمام بشرح الأعلم الشنتمري :
> أما والذي أمات وأحيا والذي = = = أضحك وأبكى والذي أمره الأمر 
> لقد تركتني أحسد الوحش أن = = = أرى أليفين لا يروعهما الزجر





> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
> البيتان لأبي صخر الهذلي. والمحفوظ:
> أَمَا والذي أبْكَى وأَضْحَكَ والذي --- أمات وأحيا والذي أَمْرُه الأمْرُ
> لقد تركَتْنِي أَحْسدُ الوَحْشَ أنْ أرى --- أَلِيفَيْنِ منها لا يرُوعُهما الذُّعْرُ
> 
> وأجمل منهما، قوله:
> فيا حُبَّها زِدْنِي جَوى كلَّ ليلةٍ --- ويا سَلْوَةَ العُشَّاقِ مَوْعِدُكِ الحَشْرُ
> عَجبْتُ لِسَعْيِ الدَّهر بَيْنِي وبينها --- فلمَّا انقضى ما بيننا سَكَنَ الدَّهْرُ!
> وما هو إلا أنْ أراها فُجاءَةً --- فأبْهَتُ لا عُرْفٌ لَدَيَّ ولا نُكْرُ
> ...


(ابتسامة) ...

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

جاء في كتاب (( السحاب الأحمر)) لمصطفى صادق الرافعي رحمه الله ص 14 هذه القصيدة الجميلة : 
من للمحب ومن يعينه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والحب أهنأه حزينه
أنا ما عرفت سوى قسا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وته فقولوا كيف لينه
إن يقض دين ذوي الهوى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأنا الذي بقيت ديونه
قلبي هو الذهب الكري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  م فلا يفارقه رنينه
قلبي هو الألماس : يع  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رف من أشعته ثمينه
قلبي يحب وإنما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخلاقه فيه ودينه
.........................
يامن يحب حبيبه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبظنه أمسى يهينه
وتعف منه ظواهر  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكنه نجس يقينه
كالقبر غطته الزهو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ر وتحته عفن دفينه
ماذا يكون هواك لو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كل الذي تهوى يكونه
دع في ظنونك موضعا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن الحبيب له ظنونه
وخذ الجميل لكي تز  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ين الحسن فيه بما يزينه
إن تنقلب لص العفا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ف لمن تحب فمن أمينه
ما لذة القلب المدلّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ه لايطول به حنينه 
ما لذة العقل المح  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ب ولم يجنّنه جنونه
الحب سجدة عابد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما أرضه إلا جبينه
الحب أفق طاهر  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما إن يدنّسه خؤونه
أفق الملائك نفسه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في البدء جاء له لعينه*
..............................  .
ويلي على متدلل  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما تنقضي عني فنونه
كيف السلوّ وفي فؤا .. دي لا تفارقني عيونه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وقال الطَّـانزون له: فقيــهٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فصعَّــد حاجبيـه به وتـاهــــا!
وأطرق للمسائل، أي بأنِّي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يدري لعمرك ما طحاها!

----------


## علي الغامدي

بيتان من حجر ...

إن الزمان وإن ألا ... ن لأهله لمخاشنُ

تخطو به المتحركا ... تُ كأنهن سواكنُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي:
 مِن النَّاسِ مَن لَفظُهُ لُؤلُؤٌ  ••• يُبادِرُهُ اللَّقطُ إِذْ يُلفَظُ
وبعضُهُمُ قولُهُ كالحَصَى •••  يُقالُ فَيُلْغَى ولا يُحفَظُ_

----------


## علي الغامدي

"لامية العجم للطغرائي" 






أصالةُ الرأي صانتني عن الخطلِ *** وحليةُ الفضلِ زانتني لدى العَطَلِ



مجدي أخيراً ومجدي أولاً شَرعٌ *** والشمسُ رَأدَ الضحى كالشمس في الطفلِ



فيم الإقامةُ بالزوراءِ لا سَكنِي *** بها ولا ناقتي فيها ولا جملي



ناءٍ عن الأهلِ صِفر الكف مُنفردٌ *** كالسيفِ عُرِّي مَتناه عن الخلل



فلا صديقَ إليه مشتكى حَزَني *** ولا أنيسَ إليه مُنتهى جذلي



طال اغترابي حتى حَنَّ راحلتي *** وَرَحْلُها وَقَرَا العَسَّالةَ الذُّبُلِ



وضج من لغبٍ نضوى وعج لما *** ألقى ركابي ، ولج الركب في عَذلي



أريدُ بسطةَ كفٍ أستعين بها *** على قضاء حقوقٍ للعلى قِبَلي



والدهر يعكس آمالي ويُقنعني *** من الغنيمة بعد الكدِّ بالقفلِ



وذي شِطاطٍ كصدر الرمحِ معتقل *** بمثله غيرُ هيَّابٍ ولا وكلِ



حلو الفُكاهةِ مرُّ الجدِّ قد مزجت *** بشدةِ البأسِ منه رقَّةُ الغَزَلِ



طردتُ سرح الكرى عن ورد مقلته *** والليل أغرى سوام النوم بالمقلِ



والركب ميل على الأكوار من طربٍ *** صاح ، وآخر من خمر الكرى ثملِ



فقلتُ : أدعوك للجلَّى لتنصرني *** وأنت تخذلني في الحادث الجللِ



تنامُ عيني وعين النجم ساهرةٌ *** وتستحيل وصبغ الليل لم يحُلِ



فهل تعينُ على غيٍ همتُ به *** والغي يزجر أحياناً عن الفشلِ



إني أريدُ طروقَ الحي من إضمٍ *** وقد حماهُ رماةٌ من بني ثُعلِ



يحمون بالبيض والسمر الِّلدان به *** سودُ الغدائرِ حمرُ الحلي والحللِ



فسر بنا في ذِمام الليل معتسِفاً *** فنفخةُ الطيبِ تهدينا إلى الحللِ



فالحبُّ حيث العدا والأسدُ رابضةٌ *** حول الكِناس لها غابٌ من الأسلِ



تؤم ناشئة بالجزم قد سُقيت *** نِصالها بمياه الغُنج والكَحَلِ



قد زاد طيبُ أحاديثِ الكرام بها *** مابالكرائم من جبن ومن بخلِ



تبيتُ نار الهوى منهن في كبدِ *** حرَّى ونار القرى منهم على القُللِ



يَقْتُلْنَ أنضاءَ حُبِّ لا حِراك بهم *** وينحرون كِرام الخيل والإبلِ



يُشفى لديغُ العوالي في بيُوتِهمُ *** بِنَهلةٍ من غدير الخمر والعسلِ



لعل إلمامةً بالجزع ثانيةٌ *** يدِبُّ منها نسيمُ البُرْءِ في عللي



لا أكرهُ الطعنة النجلاء قد شفِعت *** برشقةٍ من نبال الأعين النُّجلِ



ولا أهاب الصفاح البيض تُسعدني *** باللمح من خلل الأستار والكللِ



حبُّ السلامةِ يثني هم صاحبهِ *** عن المعالي ويغري المرء بالكسلِ



فإن جنحتَ إليه فاتخذ نفقاً *** في الأرض أو سلماً في الجوِّ فاعتزلِ



ودع غمار العُلا للمقدمين على *** ركوبها واقتنعْ منهن بالبللِ



يرضى الذليلُ بخفض العيشِ مسكنهُ *** والعِزُّ عند رسيم الأينق الذّلُلِ



فادرأ بها في نحور البيد جافِلةً *** معارضات مثاني اللُّجم بالجدلِ



إن العلا حدثتني وهي صادقةٌ *** فيما تُحدثُ أن العز في النقلِ



لو أن في شرف المأوى بلوغَ منىً *** لم تبرح الشمسُ يوماً دارة الحملِ



أهبتُ بالحظِ لو ناديتُ مستمعاً *** والحظُ عني بالجهالِ في شُغلِ



لعله إن بدا فضلي ونَقْصهمُ *** لِعينه نام عنهم أو تنبه لي



أعللُ النفس بالآمال أرقبها *** ما أضيق العيش لولا فُسحة الأمل



لم أرتضِ العيشَ والأيام مقبلةٌ *** فكيف أرضى وقد ولت على عجلِ



غالى بنفسي عِرْفاني بقينتها *** فصنتها عن رخيص القدْرِ مبتذَلِ



وعادة السيف أن يزهى بجوهرهِ *** وليس يعملُ إلا في يديْ بطلِ



ماكنتُ أوثرُ أن يمتد بي زمني *** حتى أرى دولة الأوغاد والسفلِ



تقدمتني أناسٌ كان شوطُهمُ *** وراءَ خطوي لو أمشي على مهلِ



هذاء جزاء امرىءٍ أقرانهُ درجوا *** من قبلهِ فتمنى فسحةَ الأجَلِ



فإن علاني من دوني فلا عَجبٌ *** لي أسوةٌ بانحطاط الشمسِ عن زُحلِ



فاصبر لها غير محتالٍ ولا ضَجِرِ *** في حادث الدهر ما يُغني عن الحِيلِ



أعدى عدوك من وثِقتْ به *** فحاذر الناس واصحبهم على دخلِ



فإنما رُجل الدنيا وواحدها *** من لايعولُ في الدنيا على رجلِ



وحُسن ظنك بالأيام معجزَةٌ *** فَظنَّ شراً وكن منها على وجَلِ



غاض الوفاءُ وفاض الغدر وانفرجت *** مسافة الخُلفِ بين القوْل والعملِ



وشان صدقكَ عند الناس كذبهم *** وهلْ يُطابق مِعْوجٌ بمعتدلِ



إن كان ينجع شيءٌ في ثباتهمُ *** على العهود فسبق السيف للعذلِ



يا وراداً سُؤر عيش كلُّه كدرٌ *** أنفقت صفوك في أيامك الأول



فيم اقتحامك لجَّ البحر تركبهُ *** وأنت تكفيك منهُ مصة الوشلِ



مُلكُ القناعةِ لا يُخشى عليه ولا *** يُحتاجُ فيه إلى الأنصار والخَولِ



ترجو البقاء بدارٍ لاثبات بها *** فهل سمعت بظلٍ غير منتقلِ



ويا خبيراً على الإسرار مطلعاً *** اصمتْ ففي الصمت منجاةٌ من الزلل



قد رشحوك لأمرٍ إن فطنتَ له *** فاربأ بنفسك أن ترعى مع الهملِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي .. أيضًا:
تنافَــسَ قَـــومٌ عَـلى رُتبَــةٍ_  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _كأَنَّ الزَمـانَ يُــديــمُ الرُتَــبْ ودُنيـاك غُرَّ بها جـــاهلٌ_  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _فتَبَّــت على كُــلِّ حــــالٍ وتَبْ
وكَم مِن بَعــيرٍ قَـضـى دَهرَهُ_  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _بِشَدِّ البِطانِ وَعَضِّ القَتَبْ
وآخَــرَ في مَـرتَــعٍ هـامِــلٍ_  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _تَظـالَــعَ مِن أَشَــرٍ أو عَتَــبْ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شيخ المعرَّة.. مرَّةً أخرى:
يَهابُ النَّاسُ إيجافَ المنايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهَل حـادَ القَضـاءُ عن الهَيُـوبِ?
إذا كَشَّفتَ أجناسَ البرايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجدت العالَـمِينَ ذَوي عُيوبِ
ذُيولُهُمُ كثيراتُ المخـازي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِـمَا فَقَــدوهُ مِن نُصـحِ الجُيـوبِ
تُحَدِّثُكَ الظُنُونُ بما تُلاقـي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كأنَّ الظَـــنَّ عــــــلَّامُ الغُيوبِ!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال المعرِّي أيضًا:
إذا كانَ رُعبي يورِثُ الأمنَ فهو لي ••• أسَرُّ مِن الأمـــنِ الذي يورِثُ الرُّعْبا
وإني رأيتُ الصَّعبَ يَركَبُ دائِماً ••• مِن النَّاسِ مَن لَم يَركَبِ الغَرَضَ الصَّعْبا
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شيخ المعرَّة.. أيضًا:عَجِبَ الأنامُ لطولِ هِمّةِ ماجِدٍ ••• أوْفى به قِصَرٌ على أضْرابِهِ
سَهْمُ الفَتى أقصى مَدىً من سيفِه ••• والرّمْحِ يومَ طِعانِه وضِرابِهِ
والسّمْهرِيّةُ ليس يَشْرُفُ قدْرُها ••• حتى يُسافِرَ لَدْنُها عن غابهِ
والعَضْبُ لا يَشْفي امْرَأً من ثأرِهِ ••• إلَّا بفَقْدِ نِجادِهِ وقِرابِهِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال أيضاً:

إذا الفَتى ذَمَّ عَيْشاً في شَبيبتهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما يقولُ إذا عصْرُ الشّبابِ مضَى?
وقد تَعَوّضْتُ من كُلٍّ بمُشْبِهِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما وَجَدْتُ لأيّامِ الصِّبا عِوَضَا
وقد غَرِضْتُ من الدّنيا فهَلْ زَمَني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُعْطٍ حَيَاتي لِغِرٍّ بَعْدُ ما غَرِضا
جَرّبْتُ دَهْري وأهلِيه فما تَرَكتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليَ التّجارِبُ في وُدّ امرِئٍ غَرَضا!
وليلَةٍ سِرْتُ فيها وابنُ مُزْنَتِها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَمَيّتٍ عادَ حيّاً بَعْدَما قُبِضا
كأنما هيَ إذْ لاحَتْ كواكِبُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خَوْدٌ من الزّنج تُجلى وُشّحَتْ خَضَضَا
كأنما النّسْرُ قد قُصّتْ قوادِمُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالضّعْفُ يَكْسِرُ مِنه كلّما نهَضا
والبَدرُ يحْتَثُّ نحوَ الغَرْبِ أينُقَه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكلّما خافَ من شمسِ الضّحى ركَضَا
ومَنْهَلٍ تَرِدُ الجَوْزاءُ غَمْرَتَه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا السِّماكانِ شطْرَ المغْرِبِ اعترَضَا
وََرَدْتُهُ ونُجومُ اللّيْلِ وانِيَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تشكو إلى الفجرِ أنْ لم تَطعَمِ الغَمَضَا

----------


## الواحدي

> وقال أيضاً:
> 
> إذا الفَتى ذَمَّ عَيْشاً في شَبيبتهِ  فما يقولُ إذا عصْرُ الشّبابِ مضَى?
> وقد تَعَوّضْتُ من كُلٍّ بمُشْبِهِهِ  فما وَجَدْتُ لأيّامِ الصِّبا عِوَضَا
> وقد غَرِضْتُ من الدّنيا فهَلْ زَمَني  مُعْطٍ حَيَاتي لِغِرٍّ بَعْدُ ما غَرِضا
> جَرّبْتُ دَهْري وأهلِيه فما تَرَكتْ  ليَ التّجارِبُ في وُدّ امرِئٍ غَرَضا!
> وليلَةٍ سِرْتُ فيها وابنُ مُزْنَتِها  كَمَيّتٍ عادَ حيّاً بَعْدَما قُبِضا
> كأنما هيَ إذْ لاحَتْ كواكِبُها  خَوْدٌ من الزّنج تُجلى وُشّحَتْ خَضَضَا
> كأنما النّسْرُ قد قُصّتْ قوادِمُهُ  فالضّعْفُ يَكْسِرُ مِنه كلّما نهَضا
> ...


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
بوركت، شيخَنا الفاضل، على اختيارك!
هكذا الشعر، وإلا فلا لا!
هذه القصيدة من مرقِصات الشعر.. ضمَّت إلى أواهِل المباني قَواتِل المعاني.
وتتجلّى عبقرية "رهين المحبسين" في كونه بالزخم الشعوري المبثوث في القصيدة، وكثافة الصور وتعدُّدها، ينسيك "الضاد"؛ ذلك الرَّوِي الذي يستنكف عنه ذوق الشاعر، وتستهجنه أذن السامع... فاعجبْ لرهينٍ يحرِّرك ممّا اعتدتَ بسِحر ما أبدَع!

وليلَةٍ سِرْتُ فيها وابنُ مُزْنَتِها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَمَيّتٍ عادَ حيّاً بَعْدَما قُبِضا 
هنا يختطفك الشاعر الضرير من كرسيِّك الوثير، دون سابق إنذار، لتصطحبه في رحلته.. فترى عيانًا هلالاً يتحايل على الغيوم، ليرى الفضاء الفسيح، ويريه لغيره بنوره الساطع... والرحلة قد تبدو لا غاية لها لمن شغل بصورها الخارجية. أمّا مَن ينفذ من الصورة إلى المعنى، فهو يعلم أنه مسافر إلى... ذات المعرِّي، وعالمه النفسي...

كأنَّما النّسْرُ قد قُصّتْ قوادِمُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالضّعْفُ يَكْسِرُ مِنه كلّما نهَضا 
وحياة المعرِّي، كلَّما رآها، بدت له ليلاً طويلا يتخلّله بصيص أمل يلوح مرَّةً هنا ومرَّة هناك؛ لكن تلك الإضاءات لا تدوم...
تلك الإضاءات، هي أحلى ما في العمر، بل هي العمر كلُّه... والعمر: بدرٌ يحثُّ الخطى ويستحثُّ إضاءاته هربًا من النهاية. والنهاية: حياة أخرى، تبدأ بسطوع الشمس...
أمَّا حياة الشاعر، فهي صور الذِّكريات البعيدة؛ تراها وتستحضرها، لكنَّك لن تعيشها من جديد... إنَّها شبيهة بصورة الجوزاء على صفحة ماء: قريبة بعيدة... والجوزاء هي صورة الحياة الحقيقية للشاعر، فهُما يشربان من ماء واحد: ماء الحياة...
وكلَّما تعبت نجوم الحاضر وخَفَتَ نورها، تألّقت صور الماضي وازدادت وضوحًا... ونجوم الحاضر تعبت.. وهي تودُّ لو تستريح.. وتعبُها مصدرُ شكواها...
وإن كان لي عليك عتب، شيخنا عدنان، فهو على إغفالك لمطلع القصيدة والبيت الذي يليه...
يقول، مخاطبًا الدنيا:
مِنْكِ الصُّدُودُ.. ومِنِّي بالصُّدُودِ رِضَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَنْ ذَا عَلَيَّ بِهَذَا في هَوَاكِ قَضىَ؟!والاستفهام ليس استفهام مستفسر، بل استفتاء مشفق على نفسه؛ لأنَّه يعلم أنَّ حُبَّ الدنيا مما غرسه الله في طبائع البشر...
وهذا البيت، يكفي أن تقرأه ليتنزَّل معناه على قلبك... إذا قرأتَه طربتَ وتعجَّبت.. وكلَّما أَعدتَ قراءتَه، طربتَ مِن جديد، وازداد عجبُك!
ثم يقول:
بِي مِنْكِ مَا لَوْ غَدَا بِالشَّمْسِ مَا طَلَعَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِنَ الكَآبَةِ.. أَوْ بِالْبَرْقِ مَا وَمَضَاالله أكبر!
ما هذا؟ هل هذا هو الشعر؟
لئن كان كذلك، فقَدْ فاتَنا الكثير منه...
ولعلَّه ممّا لا يقبل الكثرة.. نادر، متفرِّد تفرُّدَ الجواهر الكريمة...
وكان زكي مبارك إذا أعجبه بيت شعر يقول مستملِحًا: "هنا سجدة!" وفي كلامه تزندُق... لكن، إذا كان يعني بالسجدة: الإقرار لصاحب الشعر بالإبداع، فذلك واجب في هذا الموضع...
وهذان البيتان: هما خلاصة معاناة المعرِّي في حياته. ولو صحّ أن نضع لهما عنوانًا، لكان: "هذه هي حياتي" (عنوان طحسينيُّ النَّفَس/ابتسامة...) أو: "مِنِّي.. ومِنها". ثم إذا تأمّلت، وجدتَ أنّهما لا يحتاجان إلى عنوان، لأنّهما.. عنوان حياة!
بوركتَ شيخَنا عدنان، وعفا الله عن شيخ معرّة النعمان...

----------


## الواحدي

> ما هذا؟ هل هذا هو الشعر؟
> لئن كان كذلك، فقَدْ فاتَنا الكثير منه...
> ولعلَّه ممّا لا يقبل الكثرة.. نادر، متفرِّد تفرُّدَ الجواهر الكريمة...


قال أبو الطَّيّب، طيَّب الله ذكراه:

وَما الخَيلُ إلاَّ كالصَّدِيقِ.. قَلِيلَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإنْ كَثُرَتْ في عَينِ مَنْ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ 

إِذَا لَمْ تُشاهِدْ غَيرَ حُسْنِ شِياتِهَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأعْضَائِهَا فالحُسْنُ عَنكَ مُغَيَّبُ 

والبيتان لهما مناسبة للمعنى الذي ذكرتُه عن "كثير الشعر الذي فاتنا".. ولهما مناسبة أخرى، مِن وجه آخر، لما نحن فيه منذ أيَّام...وأَوْمَأْتُ إِيماءً خَفِيًّا لِحَبْتَرٍ --- ولله عَيْنَا حَبْتَرٍ أَيّمَا فَتَى!...

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قصيدة لفارس اليمن عبد يغوث بن الحارث بن وقاص الحارثي قال يرثي نفسه بعد أن اسر في معركة كلاب الثانية مع تميم وقد عزمت تميم على قتله ثاراً لمقتل سيدها في ذلك اليوم النعمان بن مالك بن جساس, وقد شدوا على لسانه حتى لا يهجوهم فلما هموا بقتله اشار عليهم بان يطلقوا لسانه وانشد هذه الابيات المؤثرة الرائعة:

*ألا لا تلوماني كفى اللوم ما بيا* * * *فما لكما في اللوم نفع ولا ليا* *
**ألم تعلما أن الملامة نفعها قليل* * * *وما لومي أخي من شماليا* *
**فيا راكبا إما عرضت فبلغن* * * *نداماي من نجران ألا تلاقيا* *
**أبا كرب والأيهمين كليهما* * * *وقيسا بأعلى حضرموت اليمانيا* *
**أقول وقد شدوا لساني بنسعة* *:   * *معاشر تيم أطلقوا من لسانيا* *
**كأني لم أركب جوادا ولم أقل* * * *لخيلي كري كرة من ورائيا* *
**ولم أسبإ الزق الروي ولم أقل* * * *لأيسار صدق عظموا ضوء ناريا* *
**وقد علمت عرسي مليكة أنني* ** *أنا الليث معدوا عليه وعاديا* *
**لحى الله قوما بالكلاب شهدتهم* * * *صميمهم والتابعين المواليا* *
**ولو شئت نجتني من القوم شطبة* * * *ترى خلفها الكمت العتاق تواليا* *
**وكنت إذا ما الخيل شمصها القنا* * * *لبيقا بتصريف القناة بنانيا* *
**فيا عاص فك القيد عني فإنني* * * *صبور على مر الحوادث ناكيا* *
**فإن تقتلوني تقتلوا بي سيدا* * * *وإن تطلقوني تحربوني ماليا*

----------


## علي الغامدي

أبلغْ فتى آل بشر بل مؤمَّلهُمْ 
رسالة ً ليس في أمثالها عارُ 

هل جائزٌ يا أبا العباس أو حسنٌ 
وأنت شهمٌ ذكي القلب نَظّارُ 

ظلمٌ تَمادَون فيه لا يُرى لكُمُ 
عنه وإن سكت المظلوم إقصارُ 

ما هازِباء مَصيدٌ في فنائكُمُ 
مثل السبائك أشيار وأفتارُ 

في كل يوم تُغاديكم وظائفكم 
منه وإخوانكم من ذاك أصفارُ 

أنتم أصحاء والمرضى أحقّ به
فأنصفوا إن أهل العدل أبرارُ 

أولا ففي درهمٍ مايُستعفُّ به 
عنكم وتُقضى لُبانات وأوطارُ 

فكلِّمونا إذا جئنا لحاجتنا 
إنّا بذلك نستوفي ونختارُ 

ولا تشحُّوا علينا أن نُغَرِّمكم 
فيلتقي فيكُمُ بخلٌ وإضرارُ 

أقول قولي وقد أنذرتكم غضبي
ياسادة الناس والإنذار إعذارُ 

وقد خصصت أبا عيسى بلائمتي
إذ لم يكن منه تنبيهٌ وإذكارُ 

أدّللتُ منكم على أحرار دهركُمُ
وليس يستثقل الإدلالَ أحرارُ 

فلا يُقابَلْ بإنكارٍ فإنكُمُ
قومٌ لكم بحقوق المجد إقرارُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

عيب ابن آدم ما علمت كثير
ومجيئه وذهابه تغرير

غرتك نفسك للحياة محبة
والموت حق والبقاء يسير

لا تغبط الدنيا فإن جميع
ما فيها يسير لو علمت حقير

يا ساكن الدنيا ألم تر زهرة
الدنيا على الأيام كيف تصير

نل ما بدا لك أن تنال من الغنى
إن أنت لم تقنع فأنت فقير

يا جامع المال الكثير لغيره
إن الصغير من الذنوب كبير

هل في بيتك من الحوادث قوة
أم هل عليك من المنون خفير


ماذا تقول إذا رحلت إلى البلى
وإذا خلا بك منكر ونكير

----------


## علي الغامدي

خليل مطران





سَـلامٌ عَلَيْكُـمْ وَالْفُـوَادُ المُسَـلِّـمُ ••• وَيَـا حَبَّـذَا هَـذَا المَكَـانُ المُيَمَّـمُ

بَنِي مَنْبِتِـي شُكْـراً لَكُـمْ وَإِجَابَـةً ••• إِلَى سُؤْلِكُمْ مَا شَـاءَ فَلْيَأْمَـرِ الـدَّمُ

وَلَكِنَّنِـي إِنْ تَأْذَنُـوا لِـي سَـائِـلٌ ••• عَـلامَ الْتَمَسْتُـم شاعـراً يَتَـرَنَّـمُ

أَيُطْرِبُكُمْ نَظْـمُ الْخَيَـالِ وَهَـلْ لَـهُ ••• قِـوَامٌ بِـهِ عِنْـدَ الْفِعَـالِ يُـقَـوَّمُ

أَمِ المَدْحُ تَسْتَوْفُونَنِ  ي مِنْـهُ قِسطَكُـمْ ••• فَحُبَاً لَكُمْ مَنْ يَخْـدُمُ الخَيْـرَ يُخْـدَمُ

سَأَمْـدَحُ هَـذَا الْعِقْـدَ مِنْكُـمْ بِأَنَّـهُ ••• عَدَتْـهُ الْعَـوَادِي وَهْـوَ لا يَتَفَصَّـمُ

وَأَشْكُـرُ مِنْكُـمْ أَنَّكُـمْ لائْتِلافِـنَـا ••• غَرَسْتُمْ رَجَاءً وَهْـوَ يَنْمُـو وَيَعْظُـمُ

وَأَدْعُـو لَكُـمْ أَنْ يُقْتَـدَى بِمِثَالِكُـمْ ••• فَيُبْعَـثَ فِينَـا مَجْدُنَـا المُتَـصَـرِّمُ

عَلَى أَنَّنِي أَرْجُو اغْتِفَارَ صَرَاحَتِـي ••• إِذَا أَنَـا آثَـرْتُ الْحَقَائِـقَ تُعْـلَـمُ

فَفِي جَنْبٍ مَا قَدْ سَرَّنَا مِنْ أُمُورِكُـمْ ••• حَوَادِثُ مِلْءُ الشَّرْقِ تُبْكِـي وَتُؤْلِـمُ

وَتَاللهِ إِنِّـي مِـنْ مُقَامِـي بَيْنَـكُـمْ ••• أَرَى الشَّرْقَ يُلْقِي السَّمْعَ وَهْوَ مُكَلَّـمُ

أَرَى الشَّرْقَ يَدْمَى مُسْتَمِدّاً لِجُرْحِـهِ ••• أَسـاً وَمُؤَاسَـاةً بِنُـصْـحٍ يُـقَـدَّمُ

أَرَى فِيهِ آفَـاتٍ لَنَـا مِـنْ ذُنُوبِهَـا ••• نَصِيبٌ فَـإِنْ نَعْرِفْـهُ ذَلِـكَ أَحْـزَمُ

لِيَصْدُرْ هُدىً عَنْكُـمْ يَعُـمُّ بِلادَكُـمْ ••• فَقَـدْ آنَ لِلـنُّـزَّاقِ أَنْ يَتَحَمَّـلُـوا

وَلا يُعْتَرَضْ قَصْدِي بِضَعْفٍ كِفَايَتِي ••• فَصَوْتُ النُّهَى مِنْ حَيْثما جَاءَ يُكْـرَمُ

بَنِي الشَّرْقِ فَلْنَفْقَـهْ حَقِيقَـةَ حَالِنَـا ••• لِنَنْجُوَ أَوْ يُقْضَى الْقَضَـاءُ المُحَتَّـمُ

يَصُولُ عَلَيْنَا الجَهْـلُ غَيْـرَ مُدَافِـعٍ ••• بِجَيْشٍ لَهُ فِـي كُـلِّ رَبْـعٍ مُخَيَّـمُ

وَيُعْوِزُنَا الإِخْلاصُ فِي كُلِّ مَطْلَـبٍ ••• وَيُعْوِزُنَـا الْحُلْـقُ المَتِيـنُ المُقَـوَّمُ

وَتَرْتَاحُ دُونَ الصِّدْقِ وَالصِّدْقُ مُتْعِبٌ ••• إِلَى الإِفْـكِ عَمَّـا لا نُكِـنُّ يُتَرْجَـمُ

وَنَعْزِمُ عَزْماً كُـلَّ يَـوْمٍ فَيَنْقَضِـي ••• بِلا أَثَرٍ مَن لَـمْ يُطِـقْ فِيـمَ يَعْـزِمُ

هِمَامَاتُ آمالٍ بِهَـا الْكَـوْنُ ضَائِـقٌ ••• وَرَنَّـاتُ آلامٍ بِهَـا الْجَـوُّ مُفْـعَـمُ

وَمَا تَحْتَهَـا إِلاَّ رُؤًى مِـنْ فَرَاغِهَـا ••• طَغَتْ وَمُنـىً مِـنْ وَهْيِهَـا تَتَكَهَّـمُ

أَهَـذَا الَّـذِي نَعْتَـدُّهُ عَـنْ تَيَـقُّـظٍ ••• إِصلاحِنَا الْمَرْجُـوِّ أَمْ نَحْـنُ نَحْلَـمُ

أَإِنْ تَصْطَخِبْ مِنَّا النُّفُوسُ وَتَضطَرِبْ ••• لِخَطْـبٍ تَخَـلْ أَنَّـا أَمِنَّـا فَنَجْثُـمُ

أَفِـي ظَنِّكُـمْ أَنَّ الْمُحَـاقَ يُزِيـلُـهُ ••• عَزِيـفٌ بِـآلاتٍ وَغَوْغَـاءُ تَـنْـأَمُ

أَشَـرْطُ الْمَعَالِـي أَنْ نَقُـولَ بِوِدِّنَـا ••• وَيُمْنَـعَ إِزْمَـاعٌ وَيُحْبَـسُ دِرْهَـمُ

إِلَى أَيِّ حِينٍ فِـي وَنًـى وَتَقَاعُـسٍ ••• تُدَفِّعُنَـا الدُّنْيَـا أَمَـامـاً وَنُحْـجِـمُ

إِلَى أَيِّ حِينٍ فِـي قِلًـى وَتَخَـاذُلٍ ••• وَشَمْـلٍ شَتِيـتٍ وَالْعِـدَى تَتَحَكَّـمُ

إِلَى أَيِّ حِينٍ وَالصُّـرُوفُ زَوَاجِـرٌ ••• نَعِيشُ كَمَا يَقْضِـي عَلَيْنَـا التَّوَهُّـمُ

بِنَا مِنْ جِوَارِ المَوْتِ بَـرْدٌ نُحسُّـهُ ••• فَـإِنْ نَتَدَفَّـأْ فَالْمَجَـامِـر  ُ أَنْـجُـمُ

ويُوشِكُ أَنْ تَهْوَى الزكَـامَ سِرَاتُنَـا ••• فَهَلْ عُذْرُهُـمْ أَنَّ الشَّوَامِـخَ تُزْكَـمُ

شُمُوخٌ بِلا مَعْنًى وَطَيْشٌ بِـلا مَـدًى ••• وَبَيْنَـهَـا أَمْـصَـارُنَـا تَـتَـهَـدَّمُ

نُحَارِبُ هَذَا الْغَـرْبَ فِكْـراً وَنِيَّـةً ••• وَيَضْحَـكُ منَّـا وَالْحَصَافَـةُ تَلْطِـمُ

مِنَ الْغَرْبِ مَا نُكْسَى لِنَسْتُرَ عُرْيَنَـا ••• وَمِنْـهُ شَـرَابٌ نَصْطَفِيـهِ وَمَطْعَـمُ

وَمِنْهُ مُعِـدَّاتُ الْجِـلادِ الَّتِـي بِهَـا ••• نُدَافِـعُ عَنَّـا مِنْـهُ مَـنْ يَتَقَـحَّـمُ

وَفِي كُـلِّ يَـوْمٍ مِنْـهُ لِلْعِلْـمِ آيَـةٌ ••• وَفِي كُـلِّ يَـوْمٍ مِنْـهُ فَـنٌّ مَتَمَّـمُ

إِذَا جَاءنَـا طَيَّـارُهُ كَشَـفَ الْعِـدَى ••• وَإِلاَّ اسْتَنَرْنَا الْيَأْسَ وَالْجَـوُّ مُظْلِـمُ

وَسِيَّـانَ فُزْنَـا أَوْ عَجَزْنَـا فَإِنَّـنَـا ••• لَنَغْرَمُ فِي الْحَالَيْنِ وَالْغَـرْبُ يغنَـمُ

إِذَا مَا شَقِينَا فِـي مُعَـادَاةِ بعْضِـهِ ••• فَبَاقِيهِ يَجْبِـي المَـالَ مِنَّـا وَيَنْعَـمُ

وَلَسْنَا عَلَى شَيْءٍ سِـوَى شَهَواتِنَـا ••• عَكَفْنَـا عَلَيْهَـا لا نَغَـصُّ وَنَبْشَـمُ

قرَانَا قُرَى التُّجَّـارِ مِنْهُـمْ وَأَهْلُهَـا ••• عَلَى كُـلِّ حَـرْثٍ لِلْمُرَابِيـنَ قُـوَّمُ

نَقَائِضُ فِينَـا لَـمْ لأُعَـدِّدْ جِسَامَهَـا ••• وَلَكِنَّنِي عَـدَّدْتُ مَـا هُـوَ أَجْسَـمُ

فَإِنْ بَقِيتَ فَهْيَ التَّأَخُّـرُ لَـمْ يَـزَلْ ••• وَإِنْ تُقْلِعُـوا عَنْهَـا فَـذَاكَ التَّقَـدُّمُ

عَذِيـري مِـنْ قَلْبِـي وَشِـدَّةِ بَثِّـهِ ••• وَلَكِـنَّـهُ يَـهْـوَى فَــلا يَتَكَـتَّـمُ

فَيَا فِئَـةً عَـزَّتْ بِفَضْـلِ اتِّحَادِهَـا ••• وَكَانَ لَهَـا الإِحْسَـانُ نِعْـمَ الْمُتَمِّـمُ

ذَكَرْتُ لَكُمْ فِي الْقُرْبِ بَعضَ عُيُوبِنَا ••• لِيَفْهَمَهُ فِي الْبُعْدِ مَـنْ لَيْـسَ يَفْهَـمُ

أَقِيمُوا عَلَى هَـذَا اْلإِخَـاءِ وَعَلِّمُـوا ••• فَضَائِلَهُ فِـي الشَّـرْقِ مَـنْ يَتَعَلَّـمُ

أَحَب إِلَى الأَوْطَانِ أَدْنَـى جِهَادِكُـمْ ••• مَنْ الآي نَثْـراً وَالأَعَاجِيـبِ تُنْظَـمُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:
ترحَّل مَنْ هوِيتَ وكل شمسِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ستكْسِفُ أو ستغرب حين تُمسي
وما ألهاك عن ذكرى حبيبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كعدِّك أمسَ يومٍ بعد أمسِ
رأيتُ الدَّهر يجرحُ ثم يأسُو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يؤسِّي أو يعوِّضُ أو يُنَسِّي
أَبَتْ نفسي الهُلاع لرُزْءِ شيءٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كفى شجواً لنفسي رُزْءُ نفسي
أتهلعُ وحشةً لفراقِ إلفٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد وطنتُها لحلول رَمْسِ
سأتخذ الزَّماعَ خليل صدقٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يرادفني على وجناءَ عَنسِ
ولم أكُ شارباً إلَّا بعذب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن أعطِشت خمساً بعد خمسِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم أيُّها الشيخ "الواحدي"..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنر هذه الصفحة مرة بعد أخرى وتعاهدها بتعقيباتك المفيدة.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من أرق المرثيَّات وأصدقها.. لابن الرُّومي:بكاؤكُما يشْفي وإن كان لا يُجْدي    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فجُودا فقد أوْدَى نَظيركُمُا عندي
بُنَيَّ الذي أهْدَتْهُ كَفَّايَ للثَّرَى    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فَيَا عِزَّةَ المُهْدَى ويا حَسْرة المُهدِي
ألا قاتَل اللَّهُ المنايا ورَمْيَها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   من القَوْمِ حَبَّات القُلوب على عَمْدِ
تَوَخَّى حِمَامُ الموتِ أوْسَطَ صبْيَتي    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فللهِ كيفَ اخْتار وَاسطَةَ العِقْدِ
على حينََ شمْتُ الخيْرَ من لَمَحَاتِهِ         :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:     وآنَسْتُ من أفْعاله آيةَ الرُّشدِ
طَوَاهُ الرَّدَى عنِّي فأضحَى مَزَارُهُ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بعيداً على قُرْب قريباً على بُعْدِ
لقد أنْجَزَتْ فيه المنايا وعيدَها   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وأخْلَفَتِ الآمالُ ما كان من وعْدِ
لقَد قلَّ بين المهْد واللَّحْد لُبْثُهُ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فلم ينْسَ عهْدَ المهْد إذ ضُمَّ في اللَّحْدِ
تَنَغَّصَ قَبْلَ الرِّيِّ ماءُ حَياتِهِ     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وفُجِّعَ منْه بالعُذُوبة والبَرْدِ
ألَحَّ عليه النَّزْفُ حتَّى أحالَهُ     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    إلى صُفْرَة الجاديِّ عن حُمْرَةِ الوَرْدِ
وظلَّ على الأيْدي تَساقط نَفْسُه    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ويذوِي كما يذوي القَضِيبُ من الرَّنْدِ
فَيَالكِ من نَفْس تَسَاقَط أنْفُساً    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   تساقط درٍّ من نِظَام بلا عقدِ
عجبتُ لقلبي كيف لم ينفَطِرْ لهُ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ولوْ أنَّهُ أقْسى من الحجر الصَّلدِ
بودِّي أني كنتُ قُدِّمْتُ قبْلَهُ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وأن المنايا دُونَهُ صَمَدَتْ صَمْدِي
ولكنَّ ربِّي شاءَ غيرَ مشيئتي    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وللرَّبِّ إمْضَاءُ المشيئةِ لا العَبْدِ
وما سرني أن بعْتُهُ بثَوابِه    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    ولو أنه التَّخْليدُ في جنَّةِ الخُلْدِ
وَلا بِعْتُهُ طَوْعاً ولكنْ غُصِبْته    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليس على ظُلْمِ الحوادِث من مُعْدِي
وإنِّي وإن مُتِّعْتُ بابْنيَّ بَعْده    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لَذاكرُه ما حنَّتِ النِّيبُ في نَجْدِ
وأولادُنا مثْلُ الجَوارح أيُّها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فقدْناه كان الفاجِعَ البَيِّنَ الفقدِ
لكلٍّ مكانٌ لا يَسُدُّ اخْتلالَهُ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    مكانُ أخيه في جَزُوعٍ ولا جَلدِ
هَلِ العَيْنُ بَعْدَ السَّمْع تكْفِي مكانهُ     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    أم السَّمْعُ بَعْد العيْنِ يَهْدِي كما تَهْدي
لَعَمْرِي لقد حالَتْ بيَ الحالُ بَعْدَهُ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فَيَا لَيتَ شِعْرِي كيف حالَتْ به بَعْدِي
ثَكِلتُ سُرُوري كُلَّه إذْ ثَكلتُهُ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    وأصبحتُ في لذَّاتِ عيْشي أَخَا زُهْدِ
أرَيْحَانَةَ العَيْنَينِ والأَنْفِ والحَشا    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أَلَا لَيْتَ شعري هَلْ تغيَّرْتَ عن عهدي
سأسْقِيكَ ماءَ العيْن ما أسْعَدَتْ به    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وإن كانت السُّقْيَا من الدَّمْعِ لا تُجْدِي
أعَيْنَيَّ جُودا لي فقد جُدْتُ للثَّرى    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بأنْفِس ممَّا تُسأَلانِ من الرِّفْدِ
أعَيْنيَّ إن لا تُسْعِداني أَلُمْكُمَا    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وإن تُسْعداني اليوم تَسْتَوْجبا حَمْدي
عَذَرْتُكُما لو تُشْغَلانِ عن البُكا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   بِنَوْمٍ وما نَوْمُ الشَّجِيِّ أخي الجَهْدِ
أقُرَّةَ عيني قدْ أطَلْت بُكاءها    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وغادرْتها أقْذَى من الأعينِ الرُّمدِ
أقُرَّةَ عيني لو فَدَى الحَيُّ مَيِّتاً    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فَدَيْتُك بالحَوْبَاء أَوَّلَ من يَفْدِي
كأني ما اسْتَمْتَعتُ منك بنظْرة     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا قُبْلةٍ أحْلَى مَذَاقاً من الشَّهْدِ
كأني ما استمتعتُ منك بِضَمَّةٍ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ولا شمَّةٍ في مَلْعبٍ لك أو مَهْدِ
ألامُ لما أُبْدي عليك من الأسى    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وإني لأخفي منه أضعاف ما أُبْدي
محمَّدُ ما شيْءٌ تُوُهِّمَ سَلْوةً    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لقلبيَ إلا زاد قلبي من الوجدِ
أرى أخَوَيْكَ الباقِيينِ فإنما    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   يَكُونان للأَحْزَانِ أوْرَى من الزَّندِ
إذا لَعِبا في ملْعَبٍ لك لذَّعا    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    فؤادي بمثل النار عنْ غير ما قَصدِ
فما فيهما لي سَلْوَةٌ بَلْ حَزَازَةٌ     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   يَهِيجانِها دُونِي وأَشْقَى بها وحْدي
وأنتَ وإن أُفْردْتَ في دار وَحْشَةٍ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    فإني بدار الأنْسِ في وحْشة الفَرْدِ
أودُّ إذا ما الموتُ أوْفَدَ مَعْشَراً    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    إلى عَسْكَر الأمْواتِ أنِّي من الوفْدِ
ومن كانَ يَسْتهدِي حَبِيباً هَدِيَّةً    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    فَطَيْفُ خيَال منك في النوم أسْتَهدي
عليك سلامُ الله مني تحيةً    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   ومنْ كلِّ غيْثٍ صادِقِ البرْقِ والرَّعْدِ
_

----------


## الأمل الراحل

خَـلِّ جَنْبَيـكَ لِـرامِ • • وامْضِ عنهُ بِسَـلامِ
مُتْ بِداءِ الصَّمتِ، خَيرٌ • • لك من داءِ الكَلامِ !ممكن لو تكرمت شرح البيتين أستاذ عدنان .. شكرا لكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخشى أن أخطئ في الشرح فيلقاني أبونواس في منام ساخطًا إفساد معنى بيتيه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على كلٍّ لا بأس..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالبيت الأول معناه في قوله تعالى: (وأعرض عن الجاهلين)، ونحوه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والبيت الثاني معناه في قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : (فليقل خيرًا أوليصمت)، ونحوه.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

شكرا لكم بارك الله فيكم ..
وقول رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم أظنه يختلف قليلا عن قول أبي نواس .
عموما الأبيات جميلة تستحق التأمل .. فشكرا لكم .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هذه أبيات جميلة جدا وواقعية ، للشاعر بن صمادح ( وربما يكون منور صمادح الشاعر التونسي لا أعلم ) .
وزهدني في الناس معرفتي بهم   *** وطول اختباري صاحبا بعد صاحب
فلم ترني الأيام خـلًّأ تسـرني *** مباديه إلا سـاءني في العـواقب
ولا قلتُ أرجوه لكشف ملمة *** من الدهر إلا كان إحدى المصائب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شيخ المعرَّة.. أيضاً:غَيْرُ مُجْدٍ في مِلّتي واعْتِقادي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نَوْحُ باكٍ ولا تَرَنّمُ شادِ
وشَبِيهٌ صَوْتُ النّعيّ إذا قِيـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـسَ بِصَوْتِ البَشيرِ في كلّ نادِ
أَبَكَتْ تِلْكُمُ الحَمَامَةُ أمْ غَنـَّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـــت عَلى فَرْعِ غُصْنِها المَيّادِ
صَاحِ هَذِي قُبُورُنا تَمْلأ الرُّحْـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـبَ فأينَ القُبُورُ مِنْ عَهدِ عادِ؟
خَفّفِ الوَطْء ما أظُنّ أدِيمَ الأ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رْضِ إلاّ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأجْسادِ
وقَبيحٌ بنَا وإنْ قَدُمَ العَهْــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـدُ هَوَانُ الآبَاءِ والأجْدادِ
سِرْ إنِ اسْطَعتَ في الهَوَاءِ رُوَيداً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا اخْتِيالاً عَلى رُفَاتِ العِبادِ
رُبّ لَحْدٍ قَدْ صَارَ لَحْداً مراراً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ضَاحِكٍ مِنْ تَزَاحُمِ الأضْدادِ
وَدَفِينٍ عَلى بَقايا دَفِينٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في طَويلِ الأزْمانِ وَالآباءِ
فاسْألِ الفَرْقَدَينِ عَمّنْ أحَسَّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِنْ قَبيلٍ وآنسا من بلادِ
كَمْ أقامَا على زَوالِ نَهارٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأنارا لِمُدْلِجٍ في سَوَادِ
تَعَبُ كُلّها الحَياةُ فَما أعْــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـجَبُ إلاّ مِنْ راغبٍ في ازْديادِ
إنّ حُزْناً في ساعةِ المَوْتِ أضْعَا :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فُ سُرُورٍ في ساعَةِ الميلادِ
خُلِقَ النّاسُ للبَقَاءِ فضَلّتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أُمّةٌ يَحْسَبُونَهُمْ للنَّفادِ
إنّما يُنْقَلُونَ مِنْ دارِ أعْما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لٍ إلى دارِ شِقْوَةٍ أو رَشَادِ
ضَجْعَةُ المَوْتِ رَقْدَةٌ يُستريحُ الـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـجِسْمُ فيها والعَيشُ مِثلُ السّهادِ
أبَناتِ الهَديلِ أسْعِدْنَ أوْ عِدْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نَ قَليلَ العَزاءِ بالإسْعَادِ
إيه للهِ درُّكُنَّ فأنْتُنَّ اللَّـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـوَاتي تُحْسِنَّ حِفْظَ الوِدادِ
ما نَسيتُنَّ هالِكاً في الأوانِ الـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـخَالِ أوْدَى مِنْ قَبلِ هُلكِ إيادِ
بَيْدَ أنّي لا أرْتَضِي مَا فَعَلْتُــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـنَ وأطْواقُكُنّ في الأجْيَادِ
فَتَسَلّبْنَ وَاسْتَعِرْنَ جَميعاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منْ قَميصِ الدّجَى ثيابَ حِدادِ
ثُمّ غَرِّدْنَ في المَآتِمِ وانْدُبْـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـنَ بِشَجْوٍ مَعَ الغَواني الخِرادِ
قَصَدَ الدهر من أبي حَمزَةَ الأوَّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابِ مَوْلى حِجىً وخِدن اقتصادِ
وفَقيهاً أفكارُهُ شِدْنَ للنّعْــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـمانِ ما لم يَشِدْهُ شعرُ زِيادِ
فالعِراقيُّ بَعْدَهُ للحِجازِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يِ قليلُ الخِلافِ سَهْلُ القِيادِ
وخَطيباً لو قامَ بَينَ وُحُوشٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَلّمَ الضّارِياتِ بِرَّ النِّقَادِ
رَاوِياً للحَديثِ لم يُحْوِجِ المَعْـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـرُوفَ مِنْ صِدْقِهِ إلى الأسْنادِ
أَنْفَقَ العُمرَ ناسِكاً يَطْلُبُ العِلْـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـمَ بكَشْفٍ عَن أصْلِهِ وانْتِقادِ
مُستَقي الكَفّ مِنْ قَليبِ زُجاجٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِغُرُوبِ اليَرَاعِ ماءَ مِدادِ
ذا بَنَانٍ لا تَلْمُسُ الذّهَبَ الأحْـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـمَرَ زُهْداً في العَسجَدِ المُستَفادِ
وَدِّعا أيّها الحَفيّانِ ذاكَ الشَّـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـخْصَ إنَّ الوَداعَ أيسَرُ زَادِ
واغْسِلاهُ بالدّمعِ إنْ كانَ طُهْراً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وادْفِناهُ بَيْنَ الحَشَى والفُؤادِ
واحْبُوَاهُ الأكْفانَ مِنْ وَرَقِ المُصْـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـحَفِ كِبْراً عن أنْفَسِ الأبْرادِ
واتْلُوَا النّعْشَ بالقِراءَةِ والتّسْـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـبِيحِ لا بالنّحيبِ والتّعْدادِ
أسَفٌ غَيْرُ نافِعٍ وَاجْتِهادٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يُؤدّي إلى غَنَاءِ اجْتِهادِ
طالَما أخْرَجَ الحَزينُ جَوَى الحُزْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نِ إلى غَيْرِ لائِقٍ بالسَّدادِ
مِثْلَ ما فاتَتِ الصّلاةُ سُلَيْما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نَ فَأنْحَى على رِقابِ الجِيادِ
وهوَ مَنْ سُخّرَتْ لهُ الإنْسُ والجِــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـنُ بما صَحّ من شَهادَةِ صَادِ
خافَ غَدْرَ الأنامِ فاستَوْدَعَ الرِّيــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـحَ سَليلاً تَغْذُوهُ دَرَّ العِهَادِ
وَتَوَخّى لَهُ النّجاةَ وَقَدْ أيْــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـقَنَ أنّ الحِمَامَ بالمِرْصادِ
فَرَمَتْهُ بهِ على جانِبِ الكُرْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سِيّ أُمُّ اللُّهَيْمِ أُخْتُ النّآدِ
كيفَ أصْبَحتَ في مَحلّكَ بعدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا جَديراً منّي بحُسْنِ افتِقادِ
قد أقَرّ الطّبيبُ عَنْكَ بِعَجْزٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتَقَضّى تَرَدّدُ العُوّادِ
وَانْتَهَى اليأسُ مِنكَ وَاستشعَرَ الوَجْــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـدُ بأنْ لا مَعادَ حتى المعادِ
هَجَدَ السّاهرُونَ حَوْلَكَ للتمْــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـريضِ وَيحٌ لأعْيُنِ الهُجّادِ
أنتَ مِن أُسْرةٍ مَضَوْا غَيرَ مَغْرُو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رينَ مِنْ عَيشَةٍ بِذاتِ ضِمادِ
لا يُغَيّرْكُمُ الصّعيدُ وكونوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيهِ مثلَ السّيوفِ في الأغمادِ
فَعَزيزٌ عَليَّ خَلْطُ اللَّيالي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رِمَّ أقدامِكُمْ بِرِمّ الهَوَادي
كُنتَ خِلّ الصِّبا فلَمّا أرادَ الــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـبَينَ وَافَقْتَ رأيَهُ في المُرادِ
ورأيتَ الوَفاءَ للصّاحِبِ الأ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلِ مِنْ شيمَةِ الكَريمِ الجَوادِ
وَخَلَعْتَ الشّبابَ غَضّاً فَيا لَيْــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـتَكَ أَبْلَيْتَهُ مَعَ الأنْدادِ
فاذْهَبا خير ذاهبَينِ حقيقَيْــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـنِ بِسُقْيا رَوائِحٍ وَغَوَادِ
ومَراثٍ لَوْ أنّهُنّ دُمُوعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لمَحَوْنَ السّطُورَ في الإنْشادِ
زُحَلٌ أشرَفُ الكَواكبِ داراً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِنْ لِقاءِ الرّدَى على ميعادِ
ولِنارِ المِرّيخِ مِن حَدَثانِ الدّهْــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـرِ مُطْفٍ وَإنْ عَلَتْ في اتّقادِ
وَالثَرَيّا رَهينَةٌ بِافْتِراقِ الشَّــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـمْلِ حَتّى تُعَدّ في الأفرادِ
فليَكُنْ لِلْمُحَسَّنِ الأجَلُ المَمْــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـدودُ رغماً لآنُفِ الحُسّادِ
وَلْيَطِبْ عَنْ أخيهِ نَفساً وأبْنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ء أخيهِ جَرائحِ الأكبادِ
وإذا البَحْرُ غاضَ عنّي ولم أرْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَ فلا رِيَّ بادِّخارِ الثِّمادِ
كُلُّ بَيْتٍ للْهَدْمِ ما تَبْتَني الوَرْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قاءُ والسّيّدُ الرّفيعُ العِمادِ
والفَتَى ظاعِنٌ ويَكفيهِ ظِلُّ السَّــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـدْرِ ضَرْبَ الأطْنابِ والأوْتادِ
بانَ أمْرُ الإلَهِ واختَلَفَ النّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سُ فَداعٍ إلى ضَلالٍ وَهَادِ
والّذي حارَتِ البَرِيّةُ فِيهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حَيَوَانٌ مُسْتَحْدَثٌ مِن جَمادِ
واللّبيبُ اللّبيبُ مَنْ لَيسَ يَغْتــ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـرُّ بِكُوْنٍ مَصيرُهُ للفَسادِ_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محمود البارودي:
قَلِيلٌ مَنْ يَدُومُ عَلَى الْوِدَادِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَلا تَحْفِلْ بِقُرْبٍ أَوْ بِعَادِ
إِذَا كَانَ التَّغَيُّرُ فِي اللَّيَالِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَكَيْفَ يَدُومُ وُدٌّ فِي فُؤَادِ
وَمَنْ لَكَ أَنْ تَرَى قَلْبَاً نَقِيَّاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَمَّا يَخْلُ قَلْبٌ مِنْ سَوَادِ
فَلا تَبْذُلْ هَوَاكَ إِلَى خَلِيلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَظُنُّ بِهِ الْوَفَاءَ وَلا تُعَادِ
وَكُنْ مُتَوَسِّطَاً فِي كُلِّ حَالٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِتَأْمَنَ مَا تَخَافُ مِنَ الْعِنَادِ
مُدَارَاةُ الرِّجَالِ أَخَفُّ وَطْئاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ مِنْ حَرْبِ الْفَسادِ
يَعِيشُ الْمَرءُ مَحْبُوباً إِذَا مَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نَحا في سَيْرِهِ قَصْدَ السَّدادِ
وَمَا الدُّنْيَا سِوَى عَجْزٍ وحِرْصٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هُما أَصْلُ الْخَلِيقَةِ فِي الْعِبَادِ
فَلَوْلا الْعَجْزُ مَا كَانَ التَّصَافِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَوْلا الْحِرْصُ ما كَانَ التَّعَادِي
وَمَا عَقَدَ الرِّجَالُ الْوُدَّ إِلَّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِنَفْعٍ أَوْ لِمَنْعٍ مِنْ تَعَادِي
وَمَا كَانَ الْعِداءُ يَخِفُّ لَوْلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَذَى السُّلْطَانِ أَوْ خَوْفُ المَعَادِ
فَيَا بْنَ أَبِي وَلَسْتَ بِهِ وَلَكِنْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كِلانَا زَرْعُ أَرضٍ لِلْحصَادِ
تَأَمَّلْ هَلْ تَرَى أَثَرَاً فَإِنِّي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَرَى الآثَارَ تَذْهَبُ كَالرَّمَادِ
حَيَاةُ الْمَرْءِ في الدُّنْيَا خَيَالٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَعَاقِبَةُ الأُمُورِ إِلَى نَفَادِ
فَطُوبَى لامْرِئٍ غَلَبَتْ هَوَاهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بَصِيرَتُهُ فَبَاتَ عَلَى رَشَادِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> هذه أبيات جميلة جدا وواقعية ، للشاعر بن صمادح ( وربما يكون منور صمادح الشاعر التونسي لا أعلم ) .
> وزهدني في الناس معرفتي بهم *** وطول اختباري صاحبا بعد صاحب
> فلم ترني الأيام خـلًّأ تسـرني *** مباديه إلا سـاءني في العـواقب
> ولا قلتُ أرجوه لكشف ملمة *** من الدهر إلا كان إحدى المصائب


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رأيت الأبيات في ديوان ابن الرومي (ت283هـ).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ورأيته في غير كتابٍ من كتب الأدب والتاريخ المغربي نسبته لابن صمادح، محمد بن معن، المعتصم بالله، أمير المريَّة، وأحد أمراء الطوائف بالأندلس، (484هـ).



> ممَّا يزهِّـدني في أرض أنـدلسٍ    سمـاع مقتدرٍ فيها ومعتضـدِ
> ألقاب مملكةٍ في غير موضعها    كالهِرِّ يحكي انتفاخًا صولة الأسدِ !

----------


## أحمد البكري

إذا كنتُ أعلم علماً يقيناً *** بأن جميع حياتي كساعة 
فَلِمَ لا أكون ضنينـاً بها *** وَاجعَلُهَا في صلاحٍ وطاعة
ِ

----------


## أحمد البكري

الحمد لله إذ لم يأتني أجلي ** حتى لبستُ من الإسلام سربالا

___

مـالكُ العـالمين ضـامن رزقي *** فلماذا أملِّك الخلـق رِقـي
قد قضى لي بما عـلي ومـا لي *** خالقي جلَّ ذكره قبل خلقـي
صاحب البذل والندى في يساري *** ورفيقي في عسرتي حسن رفقِ
فكما لا يـردّ عـجزي رزقي *** فكـذا لا يجـر رزقي حذقـي

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

إِذا المَرءُ لَم يَدنَس مِنَ اللُؤمِ عِرضُهُ
فَكُلُّ رِداءٍ يَرتَديهِ جَميلُ
وَإِن هُوَ لَم يَحمِل عَلى النَفسِ ضَيمَها
فَلَيسَ إِلى حُسنِ الثَناءِ سَبيلُ
تُعَيِّرُنا أَنّا قَليلٌ عَديدُنا
فَقُلتُ لَها إِنَّ الكِرامَ قَليلُ
وَما قَلَّ مَن كانَت بَقاياهُ مِثلَنا
شَبابٌ تَسامى لِلعُلى وَكُهولُ
وَما ضَرَّنا أَنّا قَليلٌ وَجارُنا
عَزيزٌ وَجارُ الأَكثَرينَ ذَليلُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

أأُخَـيّ! نَهْنِهْ دَمْـعَكَ المَسْفُوكا، == إنّ الحَوَادِثَ يَنْصَرِمْنَ وَشِيكا 
ما أذْكَرَتْكَ بمُترِحٍ صِرْفِ الجوَى، == إلاّ ثَـنَـتْهُ بِمُفْرِحٍ يـنْسيكَا 
ألدّهرُ أنصَـفُ منكَ فـي أحكامِهِ، == إذْ كانَ يأخُذُ بَعضَ ما يُعطيكَا 
وَقلَيلُ هَذا السّعيِ يُكسِبُكَ الغِنى، == إنْ كَـانَ يُغْنـيكَ الـذي يَكْفيكَا 
نَلْـقَـى المَـنُونَ حَقَائقاً، وَكَأنّنا == مِــنْ غِـرّةٍ نَلـقَى بهِـنّ شُكُوكا 
لا تَـرْكَـنَنّ إلـى الـخُـطُـوبِ، == فإنّها لَمعٌ يَسُرُّكَ تَارَةً وَيَسُوكا 
هَـذا سُلَيمانُ بـنُ وَهْـبٍ، بَعْدَمَـا == طَالَـتْ مَسَاعيـهِ النّجُـومَ سُمُوكَا 
وَتَنَصّـفَ الدّنْيا يُدَبّرُ أمْرَهَـا، == سَبْعِينَ حوْلاً قَــدْ تَمَـمْـنَ دكيكَا 
أغْـرَتْ بـهِ الأقْـدارُ بَـغْـتَ مُلمّةٍ، == مــا كــانَ رَسُّ حَديثِها مَأفوكَا 
فكَأنّمَـا خَضَدَ الحِمَامُ، بيَوْمِهِ، == غُصْنـاً بمُنْخَـرَقِ الـرّيَاحِ نَهيكَا 
بَـلّـغْ عُـبَـيْـدَ الله فَـارِعَ مَـذْحِجٍ == شَرَفـاً، وَمُعطَى فَضْلِها تَمليكَا 
مَـا حَـقُّ قَـدْرِكَ أنْ أُحَمِّـلَ مُرْسَلاً == غَيرِي آلَيكَ، وَلَوْ بَعُدْتُ ألُوكَا 
كُـلُّ المَصَائبِ، مـا بَقيتَ، نَـعُـدُّهُ == حَرضاً يزَِكُّ عنِ النّفوسِ رَكيكَا 
أنْـتَ الـذي لـوْ قيلَ للجُـودِ اتّخِذْ == خِــلاًّ، أشَـارَ إلَـيكَ، لا يَعدُوكَا 
وَكأنّـمَـا آلَـيْـتَ وَالـمعْرُوفَ، لا == تَـألُوُهُ مُصْطَفياً، وَلا يَألُوكَـا 
إنّ الرّزِيَّةَ فـي الفَقيدِ، فـإنْ هَفَـا == جَـزَعٌ بصَـبرِكَ، فالرّزِيئَةُ فيكَا 
وَمَتـى وَجَـدْتَ النّاسَ، إلاّ تَارِكاً == لحَميمِهِ في التُّرْبِ، أوْ مَترُوكَا 
بَـلَـغَ الإرَادَةَ إنْ فَـداكَ بِنَفْـسِهِ، == وَوَدِدْتَ لَـوْ تَـفْديهِ لا يَـفْديكَا 
لَوْ يَنْجَلي لـكَ ذُخْرُها مِـنْ نَكبَةٍ == جَـلَـلٍ، لأضْحَـكَـكَ الـذي يُبكيكا 
وَلحَالَ كُلُّ الحَوْلِ، من دونِ الذي == قَد بـاتَ يُسخِطُكَ الذي يُرْضِيكا 
مـا يَوْمُ أُمّـكَ، وَهْوَ أرْوَعُ نَازِل == ٍ فَـاجَــاكَ، إلاّ دُونَ يَـــوْمِ أبيكا 
كَلْمٌ أُعِيدَ على حَشَاكَ، وَلَمْحَةٌ == مِـمّـا عَـهِـدْتَ الحَـادِثاتِ تُريكَا 
وَفَجيعَةُ الأيّامِ قِـسْـمٌ سُوّيَـتْ == فـيهِ الـبرِيّةُ: سُـوقَةٌ وَمُـلُوكا 
عِـبْْْْْءٌ تَـوَزَّعَهُ الأَنامُ يُـخِفُّهْ == أَلاَّ تَـزالَ تُصِـيبُ فـيه شَـريكَا

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

وما قول الكرام في هذين البيتين :

وأذكر يومها لمّا التقينا .. وسال الدمع منا للصباح
يمد الكف للحدق الهوينا .. ويلهب شوقنا وهج الجراح

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البارودي.. أيضًا:
عَوِّدْ فُؤَادَكَ أَنْ يَكُونَ مَجَنَّةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِلسِّرِّ فَهْوَ لَدَى الْـمَحَافِلِ حَمْدُهُ
السِّرُّ عَبْدُكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتَ حِفَاظَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَإِذَا أَفَضْتَ بِهِ فَإِنَّكَ عَبْدُهُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

احمد شوقي

ريمٌ عَلى القاعِ بَينَ البانِ وَالعَلَمِ" == "أَحَلَّ سَفكَ دَمي في الأَشهُرِ الحُرُمِ

رَمى القَضاءُ بِعَينَي جُؤذَرٍ أَسَدًا" == "يا ساكِنَ القاعِ أَدرِك ساكِنَ الأَجَمِ

لَمّا رَنا حَدَّثَتني النَفسُ قائِلَةً" == "يا وَيحَ جَنبِكَ بِالسَهمِ المُصيبِ رُمي

جَحَدتُها وَكَتَمتُ السَهمَ في كَبِدي" == "جُرحُ الأَحِبَّةِ عِندي غَيرُ ذي أَلَمِ

رُزِقتَ أَسمَحَ ما في الناسِ مِن خُلُقٍ" == "إِذا رُزِقتَ اِلتِماسَ العُذرِ في الشِيَمِ

يا لائِمي في هَواهُ وَالهَوى قَدَرٌ" == "لَو شَفَّكَ الوَجدُ لَم تَعذِل وَلَم تَلُمِ

لَقَد أَنَلتُكَ أُذنًا غَيرَ واعِيَةٍ" == "وَرُبَّ مُنتَصِتٍ وَالقَلبُ في صَمَمِ

يا ناعِسَ الطَرفِ لا ذُقتَ الهَوى أَبَدًا" == "أَسهَرتَ مُضناكَ في حِفظِ الهَوى فَنَمِ

أَفديكَ إِلفًا وَلا آلو الخَيالَ فِدًى" == "أَغراكَ باِلبُخلِ مَن أَغراهُ بِالكَرَمِ

----------


## علي الغامدي

ماذا لقيت من المستعربين ومن ... قياس نحوهم هذا الذي ابتدعوا 

إن قلت قافية بكرا يكون لها ... حتى يخالف ما قاسوا وما صنعوا 

قالوا لحنت وهذا الحرف منخفض ... وذاك نصب وهذا ليس يرتفع 

وحرشوا بين عبد الله واجتهدوا ... وبين زيد فطال الضرب والوجع 

فقلت واحدة فيها جوابهم ... وكثرة القول بالإيجاز تنقطع 

ما كان قولي مشروحا لكم فخذوا ... ما تعرفون وما لا تعرفوا فدعوا 

حتى أعود إلى القوم الذين غدوا ... بما غديت به والقول يتسع 

فيعرفوا منه معنى ما أفوه به ... كأنني وهم في قوله شرع 

كم بين قوم قد احتالوا لمنطقهم ... وبين قوم على الإعراب قد طبعوا 

وبين قوم رأو شيئا معاينة ... وبين قوم حكوا بعد الذي سمعوا 

إني ربيت بقوم لا تشب بها ... نار المجوس ولا تبنى بها البيع 

ولا يطأ القرد والخنزير تربتها ... لكم بها الريم والآساد والضبع

----------


## علي الغامدي

:: أبي فراس الحمداني :: 


– مصابي جليل، والعزاء جميل، 
وظني بأن الله سوف يديل 

– جراح وأسر، واشتياق، وغربة 
أحمل إني، بعدها، لحمول

– وإني، في هذا الصباح، لصالح، 
ولكن خطي في الظلام جليل 

– وما نال مني الأسر ما تريانه، 
ولكنني دامي الجراح، عليل 

– جراح، تحاماها الأساة، مخوفة، 
وسقمان : باد، منهما، ودخيل 

– وأسر أقاسيه، وليل نجومه، 
أرى كل شيء، غيرهن، يزول

– تطول بي الساعات، وهي قصيرة، 
وفي كل دهر لا يسرك طول

– تناساني الأصحاب، إلا عصيبة 
ستلحق بالأخرى، غدا، وتحول 

– ومن ذا الذي يبقى على العهد ؟ إنهم، 
وإن كشرت دعواهم، لقليل

– أقلب طرفي لا أرى غير صاحب، 
يميل مع النعماء، حيث تميل 

– وصرنا نرى : أن المتارك محسن، 
وأن صديقا لا يضر خليل 

– وليس زماني غادر بي وحده، 
ولا صاحبي، دون الرجال، ملول

– تصفحت أقوال الرجال فلم يكن، 
إلى غير شاك في الزمان، وصول

– فكل خليل، هكذا، غير منصف 
وكل زمان بالكرام بخيل

– نعم، دعت الدنيا إلى الغدر دعوة، 
أجاب إليها عالم، وجهول

– وقلبي كأن الغدر في الناس شيمة، 
وذم زمان، واستلام خليل

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال معروف الرصافي:

تَـجَلَّد تـجلَّد يا سليم ولا تكن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بما ناب من صرف الزَّمان مُبالِيَا
ولا تبتئس بالدَّهر إنَّ خطوبه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سحابة صيفٍ لا تَدوم ثوانيَا
لقد عشت في الدنيا أسيفاً وليتني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَرَحّلت عنها لا عليَّ ولا ليا
ودارَيت حتى قيل لي متملِّق  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما كان من داء التَمَلُّق دائبا
وحتى دعاني الحزم أن خَلِّ عنهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّ صريح الرأي أن لا تُداريا
أراد انقيادي للهوان وما درى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بأنيَ حر النفس صعب قياديا
إذا ما سمائي جاد بالذُلّ غَيْثها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبَيْت عليها أن تكون سمائيا
وإنّ أحقَّ الناس بالرحمة امرؤٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أضاع وداداً عندَ من ليس وافيا
كفى مَفخراً أن قد وفَيْت ولم يَفُوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكنت الفتى الأعلى وكانوا الأدانيَا
لعلّ الذي أشجاك يُعقب راحة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقد يَشكر الأنسان ما كان شاكيا
ألاّ ربّ شرّ جرّ خيرا وربما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يجُرُّ تجافينا الينا التصافيا
ولولا اختلاف الجذب والدفع لم تكن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نجوم بأفلاك لهنّ جواريا
وما الشعر إلاّ أن يكون نصيحة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنشِّط كسلاناً وتُنهض ثاويا
فعلّمهم كيف التقدم في العلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن أيّ طُرْق يبتغون المعاليا

----------


## الأمل الراحل

تذكرتُ أبياتا جميلة لا أدري لمن ربما للعباس بن الأحنف والله نسيت يقول فيها :
وقالوا كيف أنت فقلت : خير ،،،، تقضى حاجة وتفوت حاج
إذا ازدحمت هموم القلب قلنا ،،،، عسى يوما يكون لها انفراج
نديمي هرتي* وسرور قلبي ،،،،، دفاتر لي ومعشوقي السراج .
ـــ
* : أما أنا فأقول : مصحفي ( الوزن نفسه ) .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال بعضهم:
قالَتْ: أرَاكَ من الذَّكا في غايةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جلَّت عن الإسْهَاب والإطْنَابِ
فعَلَامَ تُبْدِي في الأمورِ تَغَابياً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأَجَبْتُ: «سيِّد قومِهِ الـمُتَغَابي» 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلتُ: أخَذَهُ من قولِ أبي تمَّام:
ليس الغَبِيُّ بسيِّدٍ في قوْمِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكنَّ سيِّد قوْمِهِ الـمُتَغَابي 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقيل: إنَّ أبا تمَّام أخذه من قول دعبل:
تَخالُ أَحياناً بِهِ غَفلَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِن كَرَمِ النَفسِ وَما أَعلَمَه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
ما أنت أول ســـــارٍ غــَــرَّهُ قمَــرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ورائــــد أعجبتُـه خضــرة الدِّمَـنِ!
فاخْتر لنَفْسِكَ غيري، إنَّني رجلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مثل المعيديِّ، فاسْمَع بي وَلا تَرَني!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالطَّيِّب.. من جديد:الرَأيُ قَبلَ شَجاعَةِ الشُجعانِ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هُوَ أَوَّلٌ وَهِيَ المَحَلُّ الثاني
فَإِذا هُما اِجتَمَعا لِنَفسٍ مِرَّةٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بَلَغَت مِنَ العَلياءِ كُلَّ مَكانِ
وَلَرُبَّما طَعَنَ الفَتى أَقرانَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِالرَأيِ قَبلَ تَطاعُنِ الأَقرانِ
لَولا العُقولُ لَكانَ أَدنى ضَيغَمٍ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَدنى إِلى شَرَفٍ مِنَ الإِنسانِ
وَلَما تَفاضَلَتِ النُفوسُ وَدَبَّرَت   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَيدي الكُماةِ عَوالِيَ المُرّانِ

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

من كتاب الشيخ مبارك الميلي حياته العلمية ونضاله الوطني تأليف ابنه الأستاذ محمد الميلي فلتتفضلوها مشكورين

*أعظم بها سيرة . .*

*أحمد سحنون*

*ذكراك لم تبرح مثار شجون .. وغليل أكباد وسهد جفون*
*لم يستطع مر الليالي محوها .. ولسوف تبقى بعد مر قرون*
*كم من دفين في الثرى وكأنه .. من ذكره المأثور غير دفين*
*ما فاه باسمك في الجزائر ذاكر .. الا وشفعه بفيض شؤون*
*لم ينس شعبك حلف جد لم يمل .. أبدا للذة راحة وسكون*
*سدة جميع فراغه اسفاره .. وغدا له التأليف خير قرين*
*لم ينس شعبك يا (مبارك**) عالما .. رواه من ورد النهى بمعين*
*لم يقض بالتأبين بعض حقوقه .. وأقلهن اقامة التأبين*
*ودعت في يوم عبوس وجهه .. ورحلت عنه في الليالي الجون*
*لم ينس شعبك بانيا بيراعه .. أسس العلا ودعائم التمدين*
*والعلم نهج للسعادة أول .. وسلاح شعب في الوثاق رهين*
*شعب أسير فكحره بجموده .. بتحرر الأوطان غير قمين*
*حررت من سوء اعتقاد بالذي .. حررته في (الشرك**) من تبيين*
*وجلوت (تاريخ الجزائر**) بعدما .. عفى معالمه غبار سنين* 
*أحكمت من لغة البيان أصولها .. وجمال أسلوب أغر مبين*
*وقرنت بالأخلاق ما أوتيته .. من جم آداب ونضج فنون*
*وطبعت ذلك كله بتواضع .. وصحيح ود لا يشاب ودين*
*أديت قسطك من جهادك وافيا .. وقضيت ثقل مغارم وديون*
*ومضيت لم تعلق بعرضك وصمة .. لجوار ربكح بين حور عين*
*وتركت جرحا ليس يبرح داميا .. وحمى من الأخلاق غير مصون* 
*أعظم بسيرتك التي لو تحت ذي .. لم يبق شعبك في قيود سجين*

*(البصائر) 8 مارس 1948*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لابن المعتز:

 اِصْبِر على حسدِ الحَسُودِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَإنَّ صَبْرَك قاتِلُهْفالنَّــارُ تأكُــلُ بعضَهــا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن لم تَجِد ما تـأكلُهْ

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

قال الكتنجي:
الرِّزْقُ مَقْسُومٌ فَأَجْمِلْ فِي الطَّلَبْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَأْتِي بِأَسْبَابٍ وَمِنْ غَيْرِ سَبَبْ 
 فَاسْتَرْزِقِ اللهَ فَفِي اللهِ غِنًى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اللهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنْ أَبٍ حَدِبْ
الأمالي للقالي (2 / 127)

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
إنِّي لأسْكُتُ عن عِلْمٍ ومعرفــةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خوْفَ الجوابِ وما فِيْـهِ مِنَ الخَطَلِ
أخشى جوابَ جَهُولٍ ليس يُنْصِفُني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يَهابُ الذي يَأْتيهِ مِنْ زَلَلِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  للشريف الرضي:قَصَدتُ العُلى وَالمَكرُماتُ سَبيلُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَطُلّابُها لَولا الكِرامُ قَليلُ
وَكُلُّ فَتىً لا يَطلُبُ المَجدَ أَعزَلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَكُلُّ عَزيزٍ لا يَجودُ ذَليلُ
صَبَغتُ الأَماني بِالمَعالي فَلَم تَحُل  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَلى أَنَّ أَلوانَ الظُنونِ تَحولُ
فَأَينَ كَموسى وَالرِماحُ شَوارِعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِلى الطَعنِ وَالبيضُ الرِقاقُ تَجولُ
إِذا جَرَّ أَذيالَ العَوالي لِمَعرَكٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَإِنَّ جَلابيبَ التُرابِ ذُيولُ
أَخو عَزَماتٍ لا يُكَفكِفُ عَزمَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حِذارُ الأَعادي وَالدِماءُ تَسيلُ
وَلا يَستَكِنُّ الرَوعُ في طَيِّ قَلبِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا يَصحَبُ الصَمصامَ وَهوَ كَليلُ
فَكُلُّ فَلاةٍ مِن نَوالِكَ لِجَّةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَكُلُّ مَكانٍ مِن رِماحِكَ غيلُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
لا تَعْــجَبَنْ لِحَسُـــودٍ راحَ يُنْكِــرُهــــ  ا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَجاهُـلاً وهْوَ عَــيْنُ الحــاذِقِ الفَهِمِ
قد تُنْكِرُ العيْنُ ضَوْءَ الشِّمْسِ من رَمَدٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويُنْكِرُ الفَمُّ طَعْمَ الماءِ من سَقَمٍ
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

بَينَ الشّقِيقَةِ ، فاللّوى، فالأجْرَعِ،
دِمَنٌ حُبِسْنَ على الرّياحِ الأرْبَعِ


فَكَأنّمَا ضَمِنَتْ مَعَالِمُهَا الّذي
ضَمِنَتْهُ أحْشَاءُ المُحِبّ الموجَع 
ِلَوْ أنّ أنْوَاءَ السّحابِ تُطِيعُني
لَشَفى الرّبيعُ غَليلَ تِلْكَ الأرْبُعِ 
مَا أحْسَنَ الأيّامَ، ِإِلاَّ أنّهَا
يا صاحِبيّ، إذا مَضَتْ لمْ تَرْجِعِ 
كانوا جَميعاً، ثمّ فَرّق بَيْنهُمْ
بَينٌ كَتَقْوِيضِ الجَهام المُقلِعِ 
مِن وَاقِفٍ في الهَجْرِ ليسَ بِوَاقِفٍ،
وَمُوَدِّعٍ بالبَيْنِ غَيرِ مُوَدِّعِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
تقلُّ أخلَّاء القُلُوب من الوَرى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكلُّهُم صحبٌ اذا نَطَق الفَمُ
وهيهات ما يجدي اللِّسان صداقة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا لم يؤازره بها اللَّحم والدَّمُ
مَضَى زمَنٌ كُنَّا نواصلكم به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأقْبَلَ يومٌ فيه لا نتكلَّمُ
ولم يبق إلَّا مَن يريبك قولُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتزداد فيه ريبةً حين يُقْسِمُ!
وتسمعُ منه غير ما في فؤادِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وشتَّان ما قلب الفتى والتكلُّمُ
_

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

الله الله في هذا البيت ...
سَيَذكُرُني قَومي إِذا جَدَّ جِدُّهُم • • • وَفي اللَيلَةِ الظَلماءِ يُفتَقَدُ البَدرُ

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

قال الفضل بن إسماعيل الجرجاني: 

صحيح البخاري لو أنصفوه .......... لما خط إلا بماء الذهب 
أسانيد مثل نجوم السماء .......... أمام متون كمثل الشهب 
فيا عالمًا اجمع العالمون .......... على فضل رتبته في الرتب 
نفيت السقيم من الناقلين .......... ومن كان متهما بالكذب 
وأثبت من عدلته الرواة .......... وصحت روايته في الكتب 
وأبرزت من حسن ترتيبه .......... وتبويبه عجبا للعجب هذا الكتاب (صحيح البخارى) وفق الله فيه البخارى وكفى بتوفيق الله وعونه للعبد... 
ما أعجب وأدق تبويبات البخارى على الاحاديث .... رحم الله البخارى وأعظم أجره ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
لايَلُم غيرَ نفسِهِ كُل مَن قد • • • عرَّض النَّفسَ أنْ تُهَان فذَلَّا
يَنْظر العاقلُ الأمــورَ فيَأْبَى • • • أنْ يُرَى منه غيرُ ما هو أوْلَى
_

----------


## رياض بن عبدالمحسن بن سعيد

جمع شيخنا العلامة القاضي محمد الطيب اليوسف الطائفي عيوناً من الشعر في كتابه الماتع عصارة القلم وهو من محفوظاته وقت الطلب .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
وقائلةٍ والسَّكبُ منها مُبادِرُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد قرحتْ بالدَّمعِ منها المحاجرُ
وقد أبصرت حِمّانَ من بَعدِ أُنسها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بنا وهي منا مُقفِراتٌ دواثرُ
كأنْ لم يكن بين الحَجُونِ إلى الصَّفا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنيسٌ ولم يَسمُر بمكَّةَ سامِرُ
فقلتُ لها والقلبُ منِّي كأنَّما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَخَلَّبَه بين الجناحين طائرُ:
بلى.. نحنُ كنا أهلَها فأزالَنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صُروفُ اللَّيالي والجُدودُ العواثرُ
فأوْحشَ منها أهلَها كلُّ مأنسٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأضحى قريبُ الودِّ لي وهو هاجِرُ
أرِقتُ وما ليلُ المُضامِ بنائمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد ترقُدُ العينانِ والقلبُ ساهرُ
فيا نفسُ لا تَفني أسىً واذكُري الأسى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيوشِكُ يومًا أنْ تدور الدَّوائرُ!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

هوِّن عليك الأمورا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تعِشْ هنيئًا قريرا 
واعْلَــم بأنَّ اللَّيالي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تبلي جديدًا خطيرا 
وتستبيـح عـظيما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا تـجــــير حقـيرا

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قال أحمد شوقي :
برز الثعلـب يومـا في ثياب الواعظينا
فمشى في الأرض يهذي ويسب الماكرينـا
ويقول الحمــد اللـه إله العالمينــــا
ياعبـاد الله توبـوا فهو كهـف التائبينــا
وازهدوا في الطير إن العيش عيش الزاهدينـا
واطلبوا الديــك يؤذن لصـلاة الصبح فينـا
فأتى الديك رســـــول من إمام الناسكينـا
عرض الأمـر عليـه وهو يرجــو أن يلينـــا
فأجـاب الديـــك عذرا يا أضــل المهتدينــا
بلغ الثعلــــب عني عن جدودي الصـالحينـــا
أنـهم قالوا وخــير القـــول قـــول العارفينـا
مخطــئ مـن ظـن يـوما أن للثعلــــب دينـــا

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

أَنْشَدَ عُمَر بْن أَبِي عُمَر النُّوقَاتِيُّ السِّجَزِيُّ جَوَابًا لِمَنْ دَعَاهُ إِمَامًا:

أَيَا نَجْمَ الفَضَائِلِ دُمْتَ تَعْلُو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَا نَابَتْكَ مِنْ غَمٍّ غَمَامَهْ

كَتَبْتَ إِلَيَّ تَدْعُونِي إِمَامًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَنْ لِي بِالعِمَامَةِ وَالإِمَامَهْ

أَلَـمْ تَعْلَـمْ بِأَنَّا فِـي زَمَـانٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غَدَتْ فِيهِ الإِمَامَةُ بِالعِمَامَـهْ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

رزانـةُ المـــرءِ تُعْـلي قــــدْرَهُ أبـَــدَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وطيشُـــــه مُسقِـطٌ له وإنْ شَــــــــرُفا 
فارْبَأ بنفسك من طَيشٍ تُعَاب به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنْ تكن حُزْتَ معه العِلْم والشَّرَفا

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
ومن جميل قول الرضيّ يخاطب القادر العبّاسي: 
عَطْفًا أَميرَ المؤمنين فإنَّنا --- في دَوْحة العَلْياء لا نَتَفَرَّقُ
ما بَيْنَنا يَومَ الفَخار تَفاوُتٌ --- أبَدًا.. كِلانا في المعالي مُعْرِقُ
إِلاَّ الخلافةَ مَيَّزَتْكَ فإنَّني --- أنا عاطِلٌ مِنْها وأنْتَ مُطَوَّقُوحاورتُ يومًا شيخًا إماميًّا، من أصحاب العمائم السود. فلمّا حاصرته بالحجج، أومأ إلى نسبه الحسيني، فذكّرته بنسبي، وقرأت عليه البيتين الأخيرين ممّا ذكرت؛ غير أنّي قلت في البيت الأخير:إِلاَّ العمامةَ مَيَّزَتْكَ فإنَّني --- أنا عاطِلٌ مِنْها وأنْتَ مُطَوَّقُفابتسم. وانتهى المجلس بالحديث عن الشعر والشعراء، بدل الأئمة والخلفاء...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
أعْذَرُ النَّاسِ مَن أتَتَهُ المضـــــرَّهْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من أخٍ كان يرتجي منه نُصْرَهْ 
مثل مَن غصَّ بالشَّراب فكان  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الهلك فيما رجاه يدفَعُ ضُـرَّهْ
_

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
وقال مهيار:بِلادٌ تُسِيمُ الضَّيمَ فَوقَ تُرابها --- ضِياعًا وتَسْقِي الذُّلَّ تَحْتَ غَمامِها
فلَيْتَ بلادًا شَرُّها في قُصورها --- فِدًى لِبُيوتٍ خَيرُها في خِيامِها(...)
إذا سَرَّ نَفْسًا يَومُها ساء شَهْرُها --- فإنْعامُها مُستطرَحٌ في انتقامِها
تَمَنَّيتُ رُغْمًا غيرَها وهِيَ الَّتي --- فَطِيرة ُ جِلْدِي حَشْوُها مِن رُغامِها!
وماذا على نَفْسٍ جَنَى عامُ خِصْبِها --- عليها الأَذَى أنْ تشتهي جَدْبَ عامِها؟

----------


## علي الغامدي

الدارُ ناطقة ٌ وليستْ تنطقُ = بدثورها أنَّ الجديدَ سيخلقُ
دمنٌ تجمعتِ النوى في ربعها = وتَفَرَّقَتْ فيها السَّحابُ الفُرَّقُ
فترقرقتْ عيني مآقيها إلى = أَنْ خِلْتُ مُهْجَتي التي تَتَرقْرَقُ

يا سهمُ كيفَ يفيقُ من سكرِ الهوى = حَرَّانُ يُصْبَحُ بالفِرَاقِ ويُغْبَقُ؟!
ما زالَ مشتملَ الفؤادِ على أسى ً = والبَيْنُ مُشْتَمِلٌ على مَنْ يَعْشَقُ
حكمتْ لأنفسها الليالي أنَّها = أَبداً تُفَرقُنا ولاتَتَفَرَّقُ
عمرِي لقَدْ نَصَحَ الزَّمانُ وإِنَّه = لمنَ العجائبِ ناصحٌ لا يشفقُ !
إنْ تلغِ موعظة َ الحوادثِ بعدما = وضحتْ فكمْ منْ جوهرٍ لا ينفقُ !
إِنَّ العَزَاءَ وإِنْ فَتى ً حُرِمَ الغِنَى = رزقٌ جزيلٌ للذي لا يُرزقُ !
هممُ الفتى في الأرضِ أغصانُ الغنى = غُرِسَتْ وليسَتْ كلَّ عامٍ تُورِقُ
يا عُتْبَة َ ابنِ أَبي عُصَيْمٍ دَعْوَة ً = شَنْعَاءَ تَصْدِمُ مِسْمَعَيْكَ فتَصْعَقُ
أخرست إذْ عاينتني حتى إذا = ما غبت عنْ بصري ظللتَ تشدَّقُ ؟!
وكذا اللئيم يقولُ إنْ نأتِ النوى = بِعَدوهِ ويَحُولُ ساعَة َ يُصْدَق
عَيْرٌ رَأَى أَسدَ العَرينِ فَهَالَه = حتَّى إِذَا وَلَّى تَوَلَّى يَنْهَقُ!
أَوْ مِثْلَ رَاعي السُّوءِ أَتلفَ ضأْنَه = ليلاً وأصبحَ فوقَ نشزٍ ينعقُ !

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
رعى اللهُ! إخوان الخيانـة إنِّهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَفَوْنا مؤُوْنات البَقَاء على العَهْدِ!
فلو قد وَفَوا كُنَّا أسارى حقوقِهِم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نُرَاوحِ ما بين النَّسيئةِ والنَّقْدِ!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_ 
اليأسُ أسْلَى وأغْنَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِن نَيْــــلِ ما يُتَمنَّى 
يسلُــــو أخو اليأسِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حتى يَهْنَا ولا يَتَعنَّى 
لليأسِ بـــَرْدٌ فمَن لم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَذقْـــهُ لم يتهَنَّــــــــ  ا!_

----------


## علي الغامدي

واني لينهاني عن الجهل والخنا < = > وعن شتم أقوام خلائق أربع
حياء واسلام وتقوى وانني < = > كريم ومثلي من يضر وينفع
فشتان مابيني وبينك انني < = > على كل حال استقيم وتضلع

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البارودي:
فَلا يَسُرَّ عُدَاتِي مَا بُلِيتُ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَسَوْفَ يَفْنَى وَيَبْقَى ذِكْرِيَ الْحَسَنُ
ظَنُّوا ابْتِعَادِيَ إِغْفَالاً لِمَنْقَبَتِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَذَاكَ عِزٌّ لَهَا لَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَطَنُوا
فَإِنْ أَكُنْ سِرْتُ عَنْ أَهْلِي وَعَنْ وَطَنِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالنَّاسُ أَهْلِي وَكُلُّ الأَرْضِ لِي وَطَنُ
لا يَطْمِسُ الْجَهْلُ مَا أَثْقَبْتُ مِنْ شَرَفٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَكَيْفَ يَحْجُبُ نُورَ الْجَوْنَةِ الدَّخَنُ؟
قَدْ يَرْفَعُ الْعِلْمُ أَقْوَامَاً وَإِنْ تَرِبُوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيَخْفِضُ الْجَهْلُ أَقْوَاماً وَإِنْ خَزَنوا
فَرُبَّ مَيْتٍ لَهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ نَسَمٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَرُبَّ حَيٍّ لَهُ مِنْ جَهْلِهِ كَفَنُ
فَلا تَغُرَّنْكَ أَشْبَاهٌ تـمرُّ بها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هَيْهَاتَ مَا كُلُّ طِرْفٍ سَابِقٌ أَرِنُ
فَلا مَلامَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ مِنْ حَدَثٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَكُلُّنَا بِيَدِ الأَقْدَارِ مُرْتَهَنُ
لَوْ كَانَ لِلْمَرْءِ حُكْمٌ فِي تَصَرُّفِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَعَاشَ حُرّاً وَلَمْ تَعْلَقْ بِهِ الْمِحَنُ
وَأَيُّ حَيٍّ وَإِنْ طَالَتْ سَلامَتُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَبْقَى وَأَيُّ عَزِيزٍ لَيْسَ يُمْتَهَنُ؟
كُلُّ امْرِئٍ غَرَضٌ لِلدَّهْرِ يَرْشُقُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِأَسْهُمٍ لا تَقِي أَمْثَالَهَا الجنَنُ
فَلْيَشْغَبِ الدَّهْرُ أَوْ تَسْكُنْ نَوَافِرُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَلَسْت مِنْهُ عَلَى مَا فَاتَ أَحْتَرِنُ
غَنِيتُ عَمَّا يُهِينُ النَّفْسَ مِنْ عَرَضٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَمَا عَلَيَّ لِحَيٍّ فِي الوَرَى مِنَنُ
لكِنَّنِي بَيْنَ قَوْمٍ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِنْ عَاقَدُوا غَدَرُوا أوْ عَاشَرُوا دَهَنُوا
يُخْفُونَ مِنْ حَسَدٍ مَا فِي نُفُوسِهِمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيُظْهِرُونَ خِدَاعَاً غَيْرَ مَا بَطَنُوا
تَغَيَّرَ النَّاسُ عَمَّا كُنْتُ أَعْهَدُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالْيَوْمَ لا أَدَبٌ يُغْنِي وَلا فِطَنُ!
فالخيرُ مُنْقَبِضٌ وَالشَّرُّ مُنْبَسِطٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والجهلُ مُنْتَشِرٌ والعِلْمُ مُنْدَفِنُ
لَمْ تَلْقَ مِنْهُمْ سَلِيماً فِي مَوَدَّتِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَأَنَّ كُلَّ امْرِئٍ فِي قَلْبِهِ دَخَنُ
طَوَاهُمُ الْغِلُّ طَيَّ الْقدِّ وَانْتَشَرَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِالْغَدْرِ بَيْنَهُمُ الأَحْقَادُ وَالدِّمَنُ
فَلا صَدِيقَ يُرَاعِي غَيْبَ صَاحِبِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا رَفِيقَ عَلَى الأَسْرَارِ يُؤْتَمَنُ
بَلَوْتُهُمْ فَسَئِمْتُ الْعَيْشَ وَانْصَرَفَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نَفْسِي عَنِ النَّاسِ حَتَّى لَيْسَ لِي شَجَنُ
فَإِنْ يَكُنْ فَاتَنِي مَا كُنْتُ أَمْلُكُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالْبُعْدُ عَنْهُمْ لِمَا أَتْلَفْتُهُ ثَمَنُ
كَفَى بِحَرْبِ النَّوَى سِلْماً نَجَوْتُ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَرُبَّ مَخْشِيَّةٍ فِي طَيِّهَا أَمَنُ
لَعَلَّ مُزْنَةَ خَيْرٍ تَسْتَهِلُّ عَلَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رَوْضِ الأَمَانِي فَيَحْيَا الأَصْلُ وَالْفَنَنُ
وَكُلُّ شَيءٍ لَهُ بَدْءٌ وَعَاقِبَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَكَيْفَ يَبْقَى عَلَى حِدْثَانِهِ الزَّمَنُ؟!
_

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

غريبٌ أمر هذه الغفلة عن شعر البارودي
سبحان الله!!!!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شعر البارودي موعبٌ بشعر الحكمة والتجارب المستفيضة، والرجل حنَّكته تجاربه، وجمَّل شعره فحولته وجزالة ألفاظه، حتى كأنَّك تقرأ لشعرٍ عبَّاسي، وقد قلتُ في السابق:



> "الجنرال" محمود سامي البارودي ت 1322 هـ، إذ عاش في غير زمانه!



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لذا قام الحميِّن بإصدار أشرطة بصوته ينتقي فيها شيئًا من شعره الرائع.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا عند قراءتي لديوانه أتردَّد كثيرًا بين ما أختاره فأذكره حالا وبين ما أؤجلِّه نسيئةً.

----------


## رهج السنابك

يا عابد الحرمين لو أبصرتنا * لعلمت أنك في العبادة تلعب 
من كان يخضب خده بدموعه * فنحورنا بدمائنا تتخضب 
أو كان يتعب خيله في باطل * فخيولنا يوم الصبيحة تتعب 
ريح العبير لكم ونحن عبيرنا * رهج السنابك والغبار الأطيب 
ولقد أتانا من مقال نبينا * قول صحيح صادق لا يكذب 
لا يستوي غبَّار خيل اللّه في * أنف امرىء ودخان نار تلهب 
هذا كتاب اللّه ينطق بيننا * ليس الشهيد بميت لا يكذب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البارُوديُّ.. أيضاً:
قَلَّدْتُ جِيدَ الْمَعَالِي حِلْيَةَ الْغَزَلِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَقُلْتُ فِي الْجِدِّ مَا أَغْنَى عَنِ الْهَزَلِ
يَأْبَى لِيَ الْغَيَّ قَلْبٌ لا يَمِيلُ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَنْ شَرْعَةِ الْمَجْدِ سِحْرُ الأَعْيُنِ النُجُلِ
أَهِيمُ بِالْبِيضِ فِي الأَغْمَادِ بَاسِمَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَنْ غُرَّةِ النَّصْرِ لا بِالْبِيضِ فِي الْكِلَلِ
لَمْ تُلْهِنِي عَنْ طِلابِ الْمَجْدِ غَانِيَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فِي لَذَّةِ الصَّحْوِ مَا يُغْنِي عَنِ الثَّمَلِ
كَمْ بَيْنَ مُنْتَدِبٍ يَدْعُو لِمَكْرُمَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَبَيْنَ مُعْتَكِفٍ يَبْكِي عَلَى طَلَلِ
لَوَلا التَّفَاوُتُ بَيْنَ الْخَلْقِ مَا ظَهَرَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَزِيَّةُ الْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ الْحَلْيِ وَالْعَطَلِ
فَانْهَضْ إِلَى صَهَوَاتِ الْمَجْدِ مُعْتَلِياً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالْبَازُ لَمْ يَأْوِ إِلَّا عَالِيَ الْقُلَلِ
وَدَعْ مِنَ الأَمْرِ أَدْنَاهُ لأَبْعَدِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فِي لُجَّةِ الْبَحْرِ مَا يُغْنِي عَنِ الْوَشَلِ
قَدْ يَظْفَرُ الْفَاتِكُ الأَلْوَى بِحَاجَتِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيَقْعُدُ الْعَجْزُ بِالْهَيَّابَةِ الْوَكَلِ
وَكُنْ عَلَى حَذَرٍ تَسْلَمْ فَرُبَّ فَتىً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَلْقَى بِهِ الأَمْنُ بَيْنَ الْيَأْسِ وَالْوَجَلِ
وَلا يَغُرَّنْكَ بِشْرٌ مِنْ أَخِي مَلَقٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَرَوْنَقُ الآلِ لا يَشْفِي مِنَ الْغَلَلِ
لَوْ يَعْلَمُ الْمَرْءُ مَا فِي النَّاسِ مِنْ دَخَنٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَبَاتَ مِنْ وُدِّ ذِي الْقُرْبَى عَلَى دَخَلِ
فَلا تَثِقْ بِوَدَادٍ قَبْلَ مَعْرِفَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالْكُحْلُ أَشْبَهُ فِي الْعَيْنَيْنِ بِالْكَحَلِ
وَاخْشَ النَّمِيمَةَ وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ قَائِلَهَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُصْلِيكَ مِنْ حَرِّهَا نَاراً بِلا شُعَلِ
كَمْ فِرْيَةٍ صَدَعَتْ أَرْكَانَ مَمْلَكَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَزَّقَتْ شَمْلَ وُدٍّ غَيْرِ مُنْفَصِلِ
فَاقْبَلْ وَصَاتِي وَلا تَصْرِفْكَ لاغِيَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَنِّي فَمَا كُلُّ رَامٍ مِنْ بَنِي ثُعَلِ
إِنِّي امْرُؤٌ كَفَّنِي حِلْمِي وَأَدَّبَنِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَرُّ الْجَدِيدَيْنِ مِنْ مَاضٍ وَمُقْتَبَلِ
فَمَا سَرَيْتُ قِنَاعَ الْحِلْمِ عَنْ سَفَهٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا مَسَحْتُ جَبِينَ الْعِزِّ مِنْ خَجَلِ
حَلَبْتُ أَشْطُرَ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ تَجْرِبَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَذُقْتُ مَا فِيهِ مِنْ صَابٍ وَمِنْ عَسَلِ
فَمَا وَجَدْتُ عَلَى الأَيَّامِ بَاقِيَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَشْهَى إِلَى النَّفْسِ مِنْ حُرِّيَّةِ الْعَمَلِ
لَكِنَّنَا غَرَضٌ لِلشَّرِّ فِي زَمَنٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَهْلُ الْعُقُولِ بِهِ فِي طَاعَةِ الْخَمَلِ
قَامَتْ بِهِ مِنْ رِجَالِ السُّوءِ طَائِفَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَدْهَى عَلَى الْنَّفْسِ مِنْ بِؤْسٍ عَلَى ثَكَلِ
مِنْ كُلِّ وَغْدٍ يَكَادُ الدَّسْتُ يَدْفَعُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بُغْضاً وَيَلْفِظُهُ الدِّيوانُ مِنْ مَلَلِ
قَوْمٌ إِذَا أَبْصَرُونِي مُقْبِلاً وَجَمُوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غَيْظاً وَأَكْبَادُهُمْ تَنْقَدُّ مِنْ دَغَلِ
فَإِنْ يَكُنْ سَاءَهُمْ فَضْلِي فَلا عَجَبٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالشَّمْسُ وَهيَ ضِيَاءٌ آفَةُ الْمُقَلِ
نَزَّهْتُ نَفْسِيَ عَمَّا يَدْنَسُونَ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَنَخْلَةُ الرَّوْضِ تَأْبَى شِيمَةَ الْجُعَلِ
أَرْضٌ تَأَثَّلَ فِيهَا الظُّلْمُ وَانْقَذَفَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صَوَاعِقُ الْغَدْرِ بَيْنَ السَّهْلِ وَالْجَبَلِ
وَأَصْبَحَ النَّاسُ فِي عَمْيَاءَ مُظْلِمَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَمْ يَخْطُ فِيهَا امْرُؤٌ إِلَّا عَلَى زَلَلِ
لَمْ أَدْرِ مَا حَلَّ بِالأَبْطَالِ مِنْ خَوَرٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بَعْدَ الْمِرَاسِ وَبِالأَسْيَافِ مِنْ فَلَلِ
أَصَوَّحَتْ شَجَرَاتُ الْمَجْدِ أَمْ نَضَبَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غُدْرُ الْحَمِيَّةِ حَتَّى لَيْسَ مِنْ رَجُلِ
لا يَدْفَعُونَ يَداً عَنْهُمْ وَلَوْ بَلَغَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَسَّ الْعَفَافَةِ مِنْ جُبْنٍ وَمِنْ خَزَلِ
خَافُوا الْمَنِيَّةَ فَاحْتَالُوا وَمَا عَلِمُوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَنَّ الْمَنِيَّةَ لا تَرْتَدُّ بِالْحِيَلِ
فَفِيمَ يَتَّهِمُ الإِنْسَانُ خَالِقَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَكُلُّ نَفْسٍ لَهَا قَيْدٌ مِنَ الأَجَلِ
هَيْهَاتَ يَلْقَى الْفَتَى أَمْناً يَلَذُّ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَا لَمْ يَخُضْ نَحْوَهُ بَحْراً مِنَ الْوَهَلِ
فَمَا لَكُمْ لا تَعَافُ الضَّيْمَ أَنْفُسُكُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا تَزُولُ غَوَاشِيكُمُ مِنَ الْكَسَلِ
فَأَيَّ عَارٍ جَلَبْتُمْ بِالْخُمُولِ عَلَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَا شَادَهُ السَّيْفُ مِنْ فَخْرٍ عَلَى زُحَلِ
إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلْفَتَى عَقْلٌ يَعِيشُ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ مَعْدُودٌ مِنَ الْهَمَلِ
فَبَادِرُوا الأَمْرَ قَبْلَ الْفَوْتِ وَانْتَزِعُوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شِكَالَةَ الرَّيْثِ فَالدُّنْيَا مَعَ الْعَجَلِ
وَقَلِّدُوا أَمْرَكُمْ شَهْماً أَخَا ثِقَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَكُونُ رِدْءاً لَكُمْ فِي الْحَادِثِ الْجَلَلِ
مَاضِي الْبَصِيرَةِ غَلَّابٌ إِذَا اشْتَبَهَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَسَالِكُ الرَّأْيِ صَادَ الْبَازَ بِالْحَجَلِ
إِنْ قَالَ بَرَّ وَإِنْ نَادَاهُ مُنْتَصِرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَبَّى وَإِنْ هَمَّ لَمْ يَرْجِعْ بِلا نَفَلِ
يَجْلُو الْبَدِيهَةَ بِاللَّفْظِ الْوَجِيزِ إِذَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَزَّ الْخِطَابُ وَطَاشَتْ أَسْهُمُ الْجَدَلِ
وَلا تَلجُّوا إِذَا مَا الرَّأْيُ لاحَ لَكُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِنَّ اللَّجَاجَةَ مَدْعَاةٌ إِلَى الْفَشَلِ
قَدْ يُدْرِكُ الْمَرْءُ بِالتَّدْبِيرِ مَا عَجَزَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَنْهُ الْكُمَاةُ وَلَمْ يَحْمِلْ عَلَى بَطَلِ
هَيْهَاتَ مَا النَّصْرُ فِي حَدِّ الأَسِنَّةِ بَلْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِقُوَّةِ الرَّأْيِ تَمْضِي شَوْكَةُ الأَسَلِ
وَطَالِبُوا بِحُقُوقٍ أَصْبَحَتْ غَرَضاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِكُلِّ مُنْتَزِعٍ سَهْماً وَمُخْتَتِلِ
وَلا تَخَافُوا نَكَالاً فِيهِ مَنْشَؤُكُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالْحُوتُ فِي الْيَمِّ لا يَخْشَى مِنَ الْبَلَلِ
عَيْشُ الْفَتَى فِي فَنَاءِ الذُّلِّ مَنْقَصَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَالْمَوْتُ فِي الْعِزِّ فَخْرُ السَّادَةِ النَّبَلِ
لا تَتْرُكُوا الْجِدَّ أَوْ يَبْدُو الْيَقِينُ لَكُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَالْجِدُّ مِفْتَاحُ بَابِ الْمَطْلَبِ الْعَضِلِ
طَوْراً عِرَاكاً وَأَحْيَاناً مُيَاسَرَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رِيَاضَةُ الْمُهْرِ بَيْنَ الْعُنْفِ وَالْمَهَلِ
حَتَّى تَعُودَ سَمَاءُ الأَمْنِ ضَاحِيَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيَرْفُلَ الْعَدْلُ فِي ضَافٍ مِنَ الْحُلَلِ
هَذِي نَصِيحَةُ مَنْ لا يَبْتَغِي بَدَلاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِكُمْ وَهَلْ بَعْدَ قَوْمِ الْمَرْءِ مِنْ بَدَلِ
أَسْهَرْتُ جَفْنِي لَكُمْ فِي نَظْمِ قَافِيَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَا إِنْ لَهَا فِي قَدِيمِ الشِّعْرِ مِنْ مَثَلِ
كَالْبَرْقِ فِي عَجَلٍ وَالرَّعْدِ فِي زَجَلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَالْغَيْثِ فِي هَلَلٍ وَالسَّيْلِ فِي هَمَلِ
غَرَّاءُ تَعْلَقُهَا الأَسْمَاع مِنْ طَرَبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَتَسْتَطِيرُ بِهَا الأَلْبَابُ مِنْ جَذَلِ
حَوْلِيَّةٌ صَاغَهَا فِكْرٌ أَقَرَّ لَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِالْمُعْجِزَات  ِ قَبِيلُ الإِنْسِ وَالْخَبَلِ
تَلُوحُ أَبْيَاتُهَا شَطْرَيْنِ فِي نَسَقٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَالْمَشْرَفِيّ  َةِ قَدْ سُلَّتْ مِنَ الْخِلَلِ
إِنْ أَخْلَقَتْ جِدَّةُ الأَشْعَارِ أَثَّلَهَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَفْظٌ أَصِيلٌ وَمَعْنىً غَيْرُ مُنْتَحَلِ
تَفْنَى النُّفُوسُ وَتَبْقَى وَهْيَ نَاضِرَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَلَى الدُّهُورِ بَقَاءَ السَّبْعَةِ الطُوَلِ

----------


## ابن محمود القريشي

هاذاني البيتين من أحب الأبيات إلى قلبي ...
سمعتها من شيخي أبو داود , حفظه الله تعالى , وشافاه من كل داء ..
قال لي :
إنظر يا قريشي إلى هاذينِ البيتين فهي من أجمل ما قرأت " وكان الشيخ قد كتبها على ساعده خوفا من نسيانها " :

يا صاح لو كرهت كفي منادمتي   .....  لقلت لو كرهت كفي لها بيني
لا أبتغي وصل من لا يبتغي صلتي  .....  ولا أبالي حبيبا لا يباليني

وكذلك من أجمل الأبيات التي قد سمعتها منه حفظه الله تعالى :

أبكي وأضحك والحالات واحدة  ..   أطوي عليها فؤاداً شقه الألـم
فإن رأيت دموعي وهي ضاحكة  ..   فالدمع من زحمة الآلام يبتسـم
وفي الجوانح خفاق متى عصفت   ..   به الشجون تلوى وهو مضطرم
فاظلم كما شئت لا أرجوك مرحمة ..  إنـا إلى الله يوم الحشر نحتكـم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> هذان البيتان من أحب الأبيات إلى قلبي ... سمعتهما من شيخي أبو داود , حفظه الله تعالى , وشافاه من كل داء .. قال لي : انظر يا قريشي إلى هذينِ البيتين فهي من أجمل ما قرأت "وكان الشيخ قد كتبها على ساعده خوفا من نسيانها" :
> يا صاح لو كرهت كفي منادمتي ..... لقلت لو كرهت كفي لها بيني
> لا أبتغي وصل من لا يبتغي صلتي ..... ولا أبالي حبيبا لا يباليني


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البيتان لصالح عبدالقدوس.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويقاربه قول المثقَّب العبدي:
 أَفاطِمُ قَبلَ بَينِكِ مَتِّعيني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَنعُكِ ما سَأَلتُكِ أَن تَبينيفَلا تَعِدي مَواعِدَ كاذِباتٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَمُرُّ بِها رِياحُ الصَيفِ دوني
فَإِنّي لَو تُخالِفُني شِمالي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خِلافَكِ ما وَصَلتُ بِها يَميني
إِذاً لَقَطَعتُها وَلَقُلتُ بِيني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَذَلِكَ أَجتَوي مَن يَجتَويني
........  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  .........
إِلى عَمرٍو وَمِن عَمرٍو أَتَتني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَخى النَجداتِ وَالحِلمِ الرَصينِ
فَإِمّا أَن تَكونَ أَخي بِحَقٍّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَأَعرِفَ مِنكَ غَثّي مِن سَميني
وَإِلّا فَاِطَّرِحني وَاِتَّخِذني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَدُوّاً أَتَّقيكَ وَتَتَّقيني
وَما أَدري إِذا يَمَّمتُ وَجهاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أُريدُ الخَيرَ أَيُّهُما يَليني
أَأَلخَيرُ الَّذي أَنا أَبتَغيهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَمِ الشَرُّ الَّذي هُوَ يَبتَغيني

----------


## عدنان البخاري

-
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البارودي.. أيضاً:
أَيْنَ المَعَاقِلُ بَلْ أَيْنَ الجَحَافِلُ بَلْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَيْنَ المَنَاصِلُ وَالْخِطِّيَّةُ الشَّرَعُ؟
لا شَيءَ يَدْفَعُ كَيْدَ الدَّهْرِ إِنْ عَصَفَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَحْدَاثُهُ أَوْ يَقِي مِنْ شَرِّ مَا يَقَعُ
زَالُوا فَمَا بَكَتِ الدُّنْيَا لِفُرْقَتِهِمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا تَعَطَّلَتِ الأَعْيَادُ وَالجُمَعُ
وَالدَّهْرُ كَالْبَحْرِ لا يَنْفَكُّ ذَا كَدَرٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإِنَّمَا صَفْوُهُ بَيْنَ الْوَرَى لُمَعُ
لَوْ كَانَ لِلْمَرْءِ فِكْرٌ فِي عَوَاقِبِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَا شَانَ أَخْلاقَهُ حِرصٌ وَلا طَبَعُ!
وكَيْفَ يُدْرِكُ مَا فِي الْغَيْبِ مِنْ حَدَثٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَنْ لَمْ يَزَلْ بِغُرُورِ العَيشِ يَنْخَدِعُ
دَهْرٌ يَغُــــــرُّ وآمَالٌ تَسُرُّ وَأَعْـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـمَارٌ تَمُـــرُّ وأَيَّـــامٌ لَهَا خُدَعُ
يَسْعَى الْفَتَى لأُمُورٍ قَدْ تَضُرُّ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَيْسَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَأْتِي ومَا يَدَعُ
يَا أَيُّهَا السَّادِرُ الْمُزْوَرُّ مِنْ صَلَفٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَهْلاً فَإِنَّكَ بِالأَيَّامِ مُنْخَدِعُ
دَعْ مَا يَرِيبُ وَخُذْ فِي مَا خُلِقْتَ لَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَعَلَّ قَلْبَكَ بِالإِيْمَانِ يَنْتَفِعُ
إِنَّ الحَيَاةَ لَثَوبٌ سَوْفَ تَخْلَعُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَكُلُّ ثَوْبٍ إِذَا مَا رَثَّ يَنْخَلِعُ-

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المتنبي:
روحٌ تَــــرَدَّدُ في مِثلِ الخِلالِ إِذا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَطارَتِ الريحُ عَنهُ الثَوبَ لَم يَبِنِكَفى بِجِسمي نُحولًا أَنَّني رَجُلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَولا مُخــاطَبَتي إِيّاكَ لَم تَــــرَني!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البارودي:
سُكُوتِي إِذَا دَامَ الحَدِيثُ كَــــلامُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَتَقْلِيبُ عَيْنِي فِي الْوُجُوهِ مَلامُ
وَصَبْرِي عَلَى الأيَّامِ لا مِنْ مَذَلَّةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَكِنْ يَدٌ مَغْلُولَةٌ وَحُسَــــــــا  مُ
أُلامُ عَلَى أَنِّي صَبَرْتُ وَهَلْ فَتَىً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَلَى الصَّــــبْرِ إِنْ قَلَّ المعِينُ يُلامُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:
أغِثّـــاءُ ما فيهــم أديـبٌ علمتُـــه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا قابــــــلُ التَّـأديــــب حين يـــــــؤدَّبُ
خــلا أنَّ آدابــــًا أُعـــيروا حُلِيَّهــــا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأضحــت بهم يُبــكى عليها وتُنـــــدبُ
وكم من مُعــــارٍ زينـــــةً وكأنَّـه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا ما تــحـــــــــــ  ــــلَّى حَلْيَهــــا يَتَسلَّـبُ
بحقِّهمُ أن باعـــــــدوني وقَـــرَّبــوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سِـــــواي وتقـــــريبُ المُباعَـــد أوجبُ
رأى القومُ لي فضلاً يعاديه نقصُهُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمالوا إلى ذي النقص والشكلُ أقربُ
خفافـيشُ أعشـاهـــا نهــــــارٌ بضـوئه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولاءَمَـها قِطْـعٌ من اللَّيــــل غَيهبُ
بهائــمُ لا تُصـغــي إلى شَـــدْوِ مَعْبـــدٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّـا على جــــافي الحُــــداءِ فتَطربُ

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

قَالَ أَبُو سعد بن دوست لنفسه، وقد نسبت لغيره:
 يَـغْدُو الفَقِيرُ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ ضِدُّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والأَرْضُ تُغْلِقُ دُونَهُ أَبْوابَهـا
 وَتَراهُ مَبْغُوضًا وَلَيْسَ بمُذْنِبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيَرى العَداوَةَ لا يَرى أَسْبابَها
 حَتَّـى الكِلابَ إِذا رَأَتْ ذا بَزَّةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هَشَّتْ إِلَيْهِ وبَصْبَصَتْ أَذْنابَهـا
وَإِذا رَأَتْ رَجُــلاً فَقِـيرًا عـارِيًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هرَّتْ إِلَيهِ وكشَّرَتْ أَنْيابَهـا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المتنبِّي.. ولن نمل:
أَوَدُّ مِنَ الأَيّامِ مالا تَوَدُّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَشكو إِلَيها بَينَنا وَهيَ جُندُهُ
يُباعِدنَ حِبّاً يَجتَمِعنَ وَوَصلُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَكَيفَ بِحِبٍّ يَجتَمِعنَ وَصَدُّهُ
أَبى خُلُقُ الدُنيا حَبيباً تُديمُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَما طَلَبي مِنها حَبيباً تَرُدُّهُ
وَأَسرَعُ مَفعولٍ فَعَلتَ تَغَيُّراً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَكَلُّفُ شَيءٍ في طِباعِكَ ضِدُّهُ
وَأَتعَبُ خَلقِ اللَهِ مَن زادَ هَمُّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَقَصَّرَ عَمّا تَشتَهي النَفسُ وُجدُهُ
فَلا يَنحَلِل في المَجدِ مالُكَ كُلُّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَيَنحَلَّ مَجدٌ كانَ بِالمالِ عَقدُهُ
وَدَبِّرهُ تَدبيرَ الَّذي المَجدُ كَفُّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِذا حارَبَ الأَعداءَ وَالمالُ زَندُهُ
فَلا مَجدَ في الدُنيا لِمَن قَلَّ مالُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا مالَ في الدُنيا لِمَن قَلَّ مَجدُهُ
وَفي الناسِ مَن يَرضى بِمَيسورِ عَيشِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَركوبُهُ رِجلاهُ وَالثَوبُ جِلدُهُ
وَلَكِنَّ قَلباً بَينَ جَنبَيَّ مالَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَدىً يَنتَهي بي في مُرادٍ أَحُدُّهُ
يَرى جِسمَهُ يُكسى شُفوفاً تَرُبُّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَيَختارُ أَن يُكسى دُروعاً تَهُدُّهُ
_

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

جاء في الجزء الثاني من كتاب (ديوان الرافعي ) من تحقيق الدكتور ياسين الأيوبي منشورات المكتبة العصرية صيدا-بيروت هذه القصيدة الرائعة للرافعي رحمه الله يصف فيها أفانين الحرب وويلاتها فيقول :

هم الناس حتى يروي الأرض مدمع .... وتالله يروى آكل ليس يشبع ... 1
ظماءة جوف أجّ شوقا الى الورى .... وبعد الظما قد يلتظي حين ينقع ... 2
ومسغبة لا يبلغ الخلق دفعها .... وان بطن الأحياء في الأرض أجمع ... 3
فيا بارئ الدنيا حنانيك إنما .... طغى الناس جهلا بالذي كنت تشرع
لكلّ فؤاد غير أن طبيعة .... من الشرّ بين القلب والقلب تقطع ... 4
وكلّ جرى فيه دم غير أنني .... أرى الحرص طفلا من دم الناس يرضع ... 5
وبين المنى والنفس للشر موقف .... فإن لم تزعه النفس أقبل يسرع ... 6
وكلّ ضيعف الرأي منفتل الهوى .... عن الحزم يمنى بالهوان فيخضع ... 7
وتالله إنّ الذنب للمرء أهله .... ففي أي شكل تطبع الطين يطبع ... 8
وأعجب ما في الناس أن يتألموا .... إذا أوجعتهم نكبة ثم يوجعوا
وأن يخدع الانسان غير مجامل .... ويجزع إن أمسى كذلك يخدع
وفي الناس حق ما يزال وباطل .... ولكنهم للحق بالباطل ادعوا
لحا الله دهرا شد بالقوة الهوى .... فكل قوي شاء ما شاء يتبع ... 9
وهب أن هذا الظلم كان سياسة .... فمن قال إنّ الظلم في الظلم يشفع ؟
لعمرك لو تبنى***حجرة .... بغير قلوب الناس باتت تزعزع ... 10
ولو رفعوها فوق غير ضعافهم .... لما وجدوها آخر الدهر ترفع
إذا لم يكن للضعف حول فمن إذا .... بتلك القوى غير الضعيف يفجّع ؟ ... 11
حنانيك يا رب الضعاف فهم كما .... تحمّل قيد الأرجل الضخم إصبع
وويلاه ما هذي الحروب ومن أرى .... فقدما عهدنا الوحش في الوحش يطمع
معايب إلا أن كم من فظيعة .... لها مصدر إن يكشف لك أفظع ؟
فويح الورى هم سعروها وبعضهم .... لها حطب والبعض فيها موقع ... 12
..............................  ..........

ونقعٍ دجوجي ترى السحب فوقه .... لما راعها من برقه تتقطع .... 13
إذا انفرجت للريح فيه طريقة .... نجت وبها حمى تئز وتسطع .... 14
وإن طالعته الشمس تذهل فلا ترى .... أمغربها في النقع أم ذاك مطلع .... 15
وقد كشفت تلك العجوز نقابها .... وقالت لأهلها قفوا ثمّ ودّعوا .... 16
وألقى الردى صيحاته دافعا بها .... لذاك فم الموت اسمه اليوم (مدفع) .... 17
على عصبة لم يظلموا غير أنهم .... مفاتيح إمّا قيل أغلق موضع .... 18
ولله ما أشهى الردى بعد ضيقة .... تكون طريقا للتي هي أوسع 

وكأنّهم والموت حان نزوله .... سجود يخافون العذاب وركّع
كأن ثياب الموت كن بواليا .... عليه وبالأرواح أمست ترقّع .... 19
كأنّ الردى إذ حجّل الجند حوله .... (وقد عطشوا) حوض من الماء مترع .... 20
كأن فم الميدان أصعد زفرة .... من الجيف الملقاة لله تضرع
زلازل ويل ما تني الأرض تحتها .... تهزهز حتى أوشكت تتصدع
إذا نفعت ضرّت وما خير نعمة .... تضرّ الورى أضعاف ما هي تنفع ؟
كذلك أرى الدنيا فتاة شنيعة .... فإن ولدت جاءت بما هو أشنع
كأني بهذه الأرض قلبا معلقا .... وما ملك إلا له الحرص أضلع
كأن قد غدا الإنسان وحشا فلا أرى .... يعزّز إلا المرء واديه مسبع .... 21
وإن يأمر الملك الذي ليس تحته .... سرير من القتلى فهيهات يسمع
ولن تصبح الدنيا سلاما ورحمة .... على أهلها ما دام في الناس مطمع ..............................  .....................

الهامش : 

1- تعبير موارب في غاية اللطف أقسم أو تعجب مستحدما أسلوب القسم من ري أكول = نهوم قائلا : بالله عليكم هل يمكن لمثل هذا الآدمي أن يرتوي وهو لا يفتأ يأكل؟ فقد أقسم مستفهما كأنما هو قائل : (تالله لا يروى آكل لا يشبع).

2- الظماءة : مصدر ظمئء وظماءة العطش الشديد وفي العجز قول حكمي يعني : أن كثرة الارتواء قد تفضي الى العطش والى اشتداد لظى الظمأ .... كما يفضي الماء الكثير ينسكب على التربة إلى إفسادها .... وأجّ الجوف شوقا : اضطرم وزاد اشتعاله

3- المسغبة : الجوع الشديد أو المجاعة الكبرى وبطن الشيء : صار في باطنه

4- أي هناك نفوسا مريضة ليس لها من عمل سوى قطع أواصر القربى والوئام بين المتحابين المتآلفين ....

5- شبه الطمع الشديد بالطفل الذي لا يحيى بدون الرضاعة

6- تزعه النفس : من وزع يزع وزعا .... تردعه وتزجره ..

7- منفتل الهوى : يميل حيث يميل هواه ومزاجه دلالة على الضعف والاسترخاء

8- إن الذنب الذي يقترفه الانسان يقع على ذويه ممن تولى تربيته فهو كالطين الذي يخرج منه صاحبه ما يشاء من الأشكال والهيئات 

9- لحا لحوا : لام وعذل يلوم الدهر الذي منح أهل الهوى والمزاج قوة الفعل والانجاز فاتبعوا هواهم من دون هوادة ....

10- تزعزه : تصدع وتشقق

11- افترض الشاعر أن يكون للضعاف قوة الاحتمال وإلا فمن ذا الذي يفجع بالكوارث غيرهم؟ فمن لا قوة له لا تصح له فجيعة فهو مفجوع بصورة دائمة إذا طرأ عليه جديد لا يغير فيه شيئا.

12- ويح الورى : اسم فعل بمعنى الترحم والتوجع وقد تعني : الويل وقصد بالموقع : الذي يهندس الجريمة ويدفع الناس الى الاقتتال

13- النقع : الماء المجتمع في الغدير أو البرك .... والدجوجي نسبة الى : دجا الليل : اذا سكن وانتشر .

14- الطريقة : التجعيد الذي يصيب المياه الراكدة تتسع وتتعمق كلما اشتدت الريح كأثلام الفلاحة وتئز : تصدر صوتا كصوت الماء يغلي في المرجل .

15- جزم فعل (تذهل) جوابا للشرط للضرورة الشعرية وحقه الجواب بمثل فعله : إن طالعته : ذهل.

16- كنّى بالعجوز عن الحرب وقرينة ذلك (المدفع) في قافية البيت التالي .

17- لا معنى لقوله في العجز : (أمّا قيل) ولعلّّها مصحفة عن : (عمّا قيل).

18- قرع كؤوس الموت كناية عن تقارع السيوف والأجساد والمعادن والجماجم وما شابه

19- تشبيه تخييلي لافت شبه واقع الموت الرتيب قبل الحرب بالثوب الخلق البالي فجاءت الحرب وأصلحت قماشته البالية برقع من الارواح المزهقة .

20- (حجّل الجند حوله) : مشوا بتثاقل من اثر العياء والحوض المترع : الملآن .

21- المسبع : الكثير السباع أراد بذلك سيادة القوة من غير رادع أو نظام أو شرعة .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعيناء:
مَنْ كَانَ يَمْلِكُ دِرْهَمَيْنِ تَعَلَّمَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شَفَتاهُ أَنْواعَ الكَلامِ فَقَالا
وَتَقَدَّمَ الفُصَحاءُ فَاسْتَمَعوا له  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَرَأَيْتَهُ بَيْنَ الوَرى مُخْتالا
لولا دَراهِمُهُ الَّتي فِي كِيسِــهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَرَأَيْتَهُ شَرَّ البَرِيَّةِ حـــــالا
إِنَّ الغَنيَّ إِذا تَكَلَّمَ كَاذِباً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَالوا صَدَقْتَ وَما نَطَقْتَ مُحالا
وَإِذا الفقيرُ أَصابَ قالوا لَمْ تُصِبْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَكَذَبْتَ يا هذا وَقُلْتَ ضلالا
إِنَّ الدَّراهِمَ فِي المَواطِنِ كُلّها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَكْسُو الرِّجَالَ مَهابَةً وجَلالا
فَهْيَ اللِّسانُ لِمنْ أَرادَ فَصاحةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَهْيَ السِّلاحُ لِمَنْ أَرادَ قِتالا

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> وَإِذا الفقيرُ أَصابَ قالوا لَمْ تُصِبْ    وَكَذَبْتَ يا هذا وَقُلْتَ ضلالا
> إِنَّ الدَّراهِمَ فِي المَواطِنِ كُلّها    تَكْسُو الرِّجَالَ مَهابَةً وجَلالا


صـــدق

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  امرؤ القيس:
بَكى صاحِبي لمَّا رَأى الدَربَ دونَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَيقَنَ أنَّا لاحِقانِ بِقَيصَرا
فَقُلتُ لَهُ: لا تَبكِ عَينُكَ إِنَّما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نُحاولُ مُلكًا أو نَموتَ فَنُعذَرا !

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوفراس:
أَتَعُزُّ أَنتَ عَلى رُسومِ مَغانِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَأُقيمُ لِلعَبَراتِ سوقَ هَوانِ
فَرضٌ عَليَّ لِكُلِّ دارٍ وَقفَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَقضي حُقوقَ الدارِ وَالأَجفانِ
لَولا تَذَكُّرُ مَن هَويتُ بِحاجِرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَم أَبكِ فيهِ مَواقِدَ النيرانِ
وَلَقَد أَراهُ قُبَيلَ طارِقَةِ النَوى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَأوى الحِسانِ وَمَنزِلِ الضَيفانِ
وَمَكانَ كُلِّ مُهَنَّدٍ وَمَجَرَّ كُـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـلِ مُثَقَّفٍ وَمَجالَ كُلِّ حِصانِ
نَشَرَ الزَمانُ عَلَيهِ بَعدَ أَنيسِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حُلَلَ الفَناءِ وَكُلُّ شَيءٍ فانِ
وَلَقَد وَقَفتُ فَسَرَّني ماساءَني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيهِ وَأَضحَكَني الَّذي أَبكاني
وَرَأَيتُ في عَرَصاتِهِ مَجموعَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أُسدَ الشَرى وَرَبائِبَ الغِزلانِ
ياواقِفانِ مَعي عَلى الدَّارِ اِطلُبا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غَيري لَها إِن كُنتُما تَقِفانِ
مَنَعَ الوُقوفَ عَلى المَنازِلِ طارِقٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَمَرَ الدُموعَ بِمُقلَتي وَنَهاني
فَلَهُ إِذا وَنَتِ المَدامِعُ أَوهَمَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عِصيانُ دَمعي فيهِ أَو عِصياني
ما لي جَزِعتُ مِنَ الخُطوبِ وَإِنَّما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَخَذَ المُهَيمِنُ بَعضَ ما أَعطاني
وَلَقَد سُرِرتُ كَما غَمَمتُ عَشائِري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زَمَناً وَهَنّاني الَّذي عَنّاني
-

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

وما من ظالم إلا سيبلى بظالمٍ  *** وما من يدٍ إلا يد الله فوقها

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قال مالك بن الريب:
يَقولونَ لا تَبعُـدْ وَهُم يَدفِنونَني   ***           وَأَينَ مَكانُ البُعـدِ إِلا مَكانِيـا
غَداةَ غَدٍ يا لَهفَ نَفسي عَلى غَدٍ    ***         إِذا أدلجوا عَنّي وَأَصبَحتُ ثاوِيا
وَأَصْـبَحَ مالي مِنْ طَريفٍ وَتالِدٍ    ***          لِغَيري, وَكانَ المالُ بِالأَمسِ مالِيا

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

قالوا عن الطنطاوي بعد حادثة الحجاب
تبت يداه
تبت يداه
لَمَّا أَهان نقابها
تبت يداه
لَمَّا أَهان عفافها
تبت يداه
لَمَّا أهان حياءها
تبت يداه
قد عشتَ عمرك يا ذليل العُمر 
نعلاً للطغاه
قد بعت دينك يا عديم الدين
في كل اتجاه
شُلَّت يداه
ضَحِكتَ في وجه اليهود
وعبست في وجه الفتاه
تبت يداه ... تبت يداه
* * *
شُلَّت يداه
هذا الذي خَسِر الشريعة والحياة
يوما أباح لنا الربا
يومًا يُحرِّم فطرة الله الطهورة
في الختان
يومًا يوالي شرَّ أهل الأرض
من إنسٍ وجَان
وجهٌ قبيحٌ لاتفرق
كان وجهًا أو قفاه
صافحتَ خنزير اليهود
وصرخت في وجه الفتاة
شُلَّت يداه.
* * *
تبت يداه
تبت يداه وعينُه تبًّا وتب
تبت يداه أبو لهب
باع الأمانة والرسالة والكُتُب
باع الشجاعة بالهرب
لا دين ، لا أخلاق
لا شرفٌ هناك ولا نَسَب
ذاك ابنُ حاملةِ الحطب
وأحل في الإسلام كل مُحَرَّم 
شَرَعَ الإله
عانقتَ حاخام اليهود
وعَويت في وجه الفتاة
شُلَّت يداه.
* * *شعر الشيخ أبي المعاطي

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
للخَـــيرِ أهْـــــلٌ لا تــ ——— ـــزالُ وُجوهُهُم تدعُو إليْهِ
طُوبَى لمن جَرَت الأمــ ——— ــورُ الصَّالحاتُ على يدَيْهِ
ما لَمْ يضِقْ خُلُــقُ الفَتَى ——— فالأرضُ واسعـــــةٌ عليْهِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
لو كنتُ من مازنٍ لم تستبِح إبلي_———_بنو اللقيطة من ذُهل بن شيبانا
إذاً لقام بنصري معشرٌ خُشنٌ_———_عند الحفيظة إنْ ذو لوثةٍ لانا
قومٌ إذا الشرُّ أبدى ناجذيه لهمْ_———_طاروا إليه زرافاتٍ ووحدانا
لا يسألون أخاهُم حين يندبُهمْ_———_في النائبات على ما قال بُرهانا
لكن قومي وإن كانوا ذوي عددٍ_———_ليسوا من الشرِّ في شيء وإن هانا!
يجزون من ظُلم أهل الظُّلم مغفرةً_———_ومن إساءة أهل السُّوء إحسانا
كأن ربَّكَ لم يخلق لخشيته_———_سواهمُ من جميع الناسِ إنسانا!
_

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هذه أبيات بديعة قرأتُها في أحد أعداد المجلة العربية قبل سنوات ، ولا أتذكر قائلها :
وصروف أيام أقمن قيامتي ،،، بنوى الخليط وفرقة القرناء
وجفاء خل كنتُ أحسب أنه ،،، عوني على السراء والضراء
ثبت العزيمة في العقوق ووده ،،، متنقل كتنقل الأفياء
ذي ملة يأتيك أثبت عهده ،،، كالخط يرقم في بسيط الماء*
ـــ
* كان الموضوع عن ( الرقم ) ومعانيه لعلي أجد وقتا للبحث عنه فهو موضوع رائع .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المتنبي.. ويا لَه:
........................  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  .........................
لا شَيءَ أَقبَحُ مِن فَحلٍ لَهُ ذَكَرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَقـــــــودُهُ أَمَـــــةٌ لَيسَـت لَهـا رَحِــمُ
أَغايَةُ الدِّينِ أَن تُحفوا شَوارِبَكُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أُمَّةً ضَحِكَت مِن جَهلِها الأُمَـمُ؟!
........................  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  .........................

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
حُكمُ المَنِيَّةِ في البَرِيَّةِ جاري_———_ما هَذِهِ الدُنيا بِدار قَرارِ
بَينا يَرى الإِنسان فيها مُخبِراً_———_حَتّى يُرى خَبَراً مِنَ الأَخبارِ
طُبِعَت عَلى كدرٍ وَأَنتَ تُريدُها_———_صَفواً مِنَ الأَقذاءِ وَالأَكدارِ
وَمُكَلِّف الأَيامِ ضِدَّ طِباعِها_———_مُتَطَّلِب في الماءِ جَذوة نارِ
وَإِذا رَجَوتَ المُستَحيل فَإِنَّما_———_تَبني الرَجاءَ عَلى شَفيرٍ هارِ
فَالعَيشُ نَومٌ وَالمَنِيَّةُ يَقِظَةٌ_———_وَالمَرءُ بَينَهُما خَيالِ ساري
وَالنَفسُ إِن رَضِيَت بِذَلِكَ أَو أَبَت_———_مُنقادة بِأَزمَّة الأَقدارِ
فاِقضوا مآرِبكم عُجَالاً إِنَّما_———_أَعمارُكُم سفرٌ مِنَ الأَسفارِ
وَتَراكَضوا خَيلَ الشَبابِ وَبادِروا_———_إِن تُستَرَدَّ فَإِنَّهُنَّ عَواري
فالدهر يَخدَع بِالمني وَيغُصُّ إِن_———_هَنّا وَيَهدِمُ ما بَنى بِبوارِ
إِنّي وُتِرتُ بِصارِمٍ ذي رَونَقٍ_———_أَعدَدتَهُ لِطِلابَةِ الأَوتارِ
أَثني عَلَيهِ بِأثرِهِ وَلَو أَنَّهُ_———_لَم يَغتَبِط أَثنَيتُ بِالآثارِ
ثَوب الرِياء يَشِفُّ عَن ما تَحتَهُ_———_فَإِذا التحفت بِهِ فَإِنَّكَ عاري
قَصُرت جُفوني أَم تَباعَد بَينَها_———_أَم صُوِّرت عَيني بِلا أَشفارِ
جَفَت الكَرى حَتّى كَأَنَّ غراره_———_عِندَ اِغتِماضِ العَينَ حد غِرارِ
وَلَو اِستَزارَت رقدة لَدَجابِها_———_ما بَينَ أَجفاني إِلى التَيّارِ
أُحَيي لَيالي التَمِّ وَهيَ تُميتُني_———_وَيُميتُهُنَّ تبلج الأَنوارِ
حَتّى رَأَيتُ الصُبحَ يَرفَعُ كفه_———_بِالضوءِ رَفرَف خيمَة كالقارِ
وَالصُبحُ قَد غمر النُجوم كَأَنَّهُ_———_سيلٌ طَغى فَطمى عَلى النَوارِ
وَتلهُّب الأَحشاء شَيَّب مفرقي_———_هَذا الضِياء شَواظ تِلكَ النارِ
شابَ القذال وَكُلُّ غُصنٍ صائِرٍ_———_فينانه الأَحوى إِلى الإِزهارِ
وَطري مِنَ الدُنيا الشَباب وَروقه_———_فَإِذا اِنقَضى فَقَد انقَضَت أَوطاري
قصرت مَسافَته وَما حَسَناتُهُ_———_عِندي وَلا آلاؤُهُ بِقِصارِ
نَزدادُ هَمّاً كُلَمّا اِزدَدنا غِنَىً_———_وَالفَقرُ كُلَّ الفَقرِ في الإِكثارِ
ما زادَ فَوق الزادِ خُلِّف ضائِعاً_———_في حادِثٍ أَو وارِث أَو عاري
إِنّي لأَرحَم حاسِديَّ لِحَرِ ما_———_ضَمَّت صُدورُهُم مِنَ الأَوغارِ
نَظَروا صَنيعَ اللَهِ بي فَعُيونُهُم_———_في جَنَّةٍ وَقُلوبهم في نارِ
لا ذَنبَ لي كَم رمت كتم فَضائِلي_———_فَكَأَنَّما برقعت وَجه نَهاري
وَسترتها بِتَواضعي فَتطلَّعت_———_أَعناقها تَعلو عَلى الأَستارِ
وَمِنَ الرِجال مَعالِم وَمَجاهِل_———_وَمِنَ النُجومِ غَوامِض وَداري
وَالناسُ مُشتَبِهونَ في إِيرادِهِم_———_وَتَباين الأَقوامِ في الإِصدارِ
عَمري لَقَد أَوطأتُهُم طُرق العُلى_———_فَعَموا وَلَم يَقَعوا عَلى آثاري
لَو أَبصَروا بِقُلوبِهِم لاستَبصَروا_———_وَعمى البَصائِرِ مَن عَمى الأَبصارِ
هَلّا سَعوا سَعيَ الكِرامِ فَأَدرَكوا_———_أَو سَلَّموا لِمَواقِعِ الأَقدارِ
ذهب التَكرم وَالوَفاء مِنَ الوَرى_———_وَتصرَّما إِلّا مِنَ الأَشعارِ
وَفَشَت خِيانات الثِقاتِ وَغيرهم_———_حَتّى أتَّهمنا رُؤية الأَبصارِ
وَلَرُبَّما اعتَضد الحَليم بِجاهِلٍ_———_لا خَير في يُمنى بِغَيرِ يَسارِ
لِلَّهِ دُرُّ النائِباتِ فَإِنَّها_———_صَدأُ اللِئامِ وَصيقل الأَحرارِ
هَل كنت إِلّا زَبرَةً فَطَبَعنَني_———_سَيفاً وَأطلق صرفهن غراري
_

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

وهذه الأبيات في الهجاء لابن المعتز ..
ودِبسِيّة ٌ بالإسمِ لكنّ صَوتَها *** كصَوتِ حِمارٍ قطّعَ النّهقَ مُفحمَا 
يلامسُ منها الكفُّ عيدانَ مصخب **** كنَبّاشِ ناووسِ يُقَلِّبُ أعظُمَا
وعابِدَة ٌ لكن تُصَليّ على القَفَا *** وتَدعُوا برِجلَيها، إذا اللّيلُ أظلَمَا ! :Smile:   :Smile: 
ذكرت هذه الأبيات لأني أول ما قرأتها لم أملك نفسي من الضحك وليست تشهيراً 
مع الاعتذار لكل الفاضلات .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

وإخــوان حسبتهم دروعا *** فكانوها ، ولكــن للأعادي
وخلتهمُ سهـاما صـائبات *** فكانوها ، ولكن في فـؤادي 
وقالوا لقد صفت منا قلوب *** لقد صدقوا ، ولكن من ودادي

----------


## خلوصي

و إذا العناية لاحظتك عيونها  ----  نم فالمخاوف كلهـن أمان
..............................  ..............................  .........

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
وكنتُ امرءًا لا ينزل الهمُّ خاطري_———_ولا ينثني يومًا لنائبةٍ عضدي
لَهوتُ زماناً والغوايةُ مرْكَبي_———_وسِلْكُ الهوى طُوقي وشرخُ الصبا بُرْدي
فما هاجني رسمُ الكثيب ولا الحمى_———_ولا راعني بَيْـنُ الرَّبابِ ولا هندِ
وكنتُ إذا قاسيتُ خَطباً قرعته_———_بقسوة قلبٍ قُدَّ من حَجَرٍ صلْدِ
كفى حزناً أنَّا نحاذر خُطَّةً_———_وفي علْمنا أنْ ليس عن تلك من بُدِّ!
_

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

وَإِن عَناءً أَن تَفهّمَ جاهِلا         فَيَحسب جَهلا أَنَّهُ مِنكَ أفهَمُ
مَتى يَبلُغُ البُنيانُ يَوماً تَمامَه         إذا كُنتَ تَبنيهِ وَغَيرك يَهدِمُ

----------


## أم تميم

متى تصفو لكَ الدُّنيا بخيرٍ ..  إذا لم تـرضَ منها  بالمزاجِ
ألم تر جوهر الدنيا المصفَّى .. ومخرجهُ من البحرِ الأجاجِ
ورُبَّ مُخيفةٍ فجأتْ بهـولٍ ..  جرت بمسرَّةٍ لك وابتهاجِ
ورُبَّ سـلامةٍ بعد امتنـاعٍ .. ورُبَّ  إقامةٍ بعد اعوجاجِ *

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ولست بناج من مقالة طاعـــــنٍ_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _ولو كنت في غارٍ على جبلٍ وعرِ
ومن الذي ينجو من الناس سالمًا_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _ولو غاب عنهم بين خافيتي نسرِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوفراس:
المرءُ نصبُ مصائبٍ لا تنقضي_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _حتى يُـوارَى جسـمُه في رَمْسِهِ
فمؤجَّلٌ يلقـى الـرَّدَى في أهْـلِهِ_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: _ومُعَجَّلٌ يلقى الرَّدَى في نفْسِهِ

----------


## أم تميم

الـمرءُ يأمـلُ أن يعيشَ  .. وطولُ عيشٍ قد يضرُّه 
تفنـى بشـاشتـهُ ويبقى .. بعدَ حلوِ العيشِ مُـرُّه
وتـخونُهُ الأيـامُ حتـى .. لا يـرى شيئًا يـسُرُّه 
كم شامـتٍ بي إن هلكتُ .. وقــائـلٍ : للهِ درُّه

 النابغة الذبياني

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الـمرءُ يأمـلُ أن يعيشَ .. وطولُ عيشٍ قد يضرُّه 
> تفنـى بشـاشتـهُ ويبقى .. بعدَ حلوِ العيشِ مُـرُّه
> وتـخونُهُ الأيـامُ حتـى .. لا يـرى شيئًا يـسُرُّه 
> كم شامـتٍ بي إن هلكتُ .. وقــائـلٍ : للهِ درُّه 
> النابغة الذبياني


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكِ، وجزاكِ خيرا، وقد تقدَّمت هذه الأبيات.


> المَـرءُ يَأمُلُ أَن يَعيشَ • • • وَطـولُ عَيشٍ قَد يَضُرُّه 
> تَفنى بَشاشَتُهُ وَيَبقى • • • بَعـدَ حُلوِ العَيشِ مُرُّه
> وَتَسُوؤُهُ الأَيّامُ حَتّى • • • لا يَـرى شَيئاً يَسُرُّه
> كَم شامِتٍ بي إِن هَلِكتُ • • • وَقائِــلٍ للهِ دَرُّه


http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...3&postcount=87

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن حمديس:أمْطَتْكَ همّتُك الغريمةَ فاركبِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا تُلقِيَنّ عصاكَ دون المَطلبِ
ما بالُ ذي النظرِ الصحيح تقلّبتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في عينه الدنْيا ولم يَتقلّبِ
فاطوِ العجاجَ بكلّ يَعمُلَةٍ لها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَوْمُ السفينةِ في سرابِ السَّبْسَبِ
شَرِّقْ لتجلوَ عن ضيائكَ ظلمةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالشمسُ يَمْرَضُ نورُها بالمغربِ
والماءُ يأجنُ في القرارةِ راكداً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإذا عَلَتْكَ قذاتُهُ فَتَسَرَّبِ
طالَ التغَرّبُ في بلادٍ خُصّصَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بوخامةِ المرعى وَطَرْقِ المشربِ
فطويتُ أحشائي على الألم الّذي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يشفه إلّا وجودُ المذهبِ
إنّ الخطوبَ طَرَقْنَني في جنّة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخْرَجْنني منها خروج المذنبِ
من سالَمَ الضعفاءَ راموا حرْبَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالبسْ لكلّ الناسِ شِكّةَ محرَبِ
كلٌّ لأشراكِ التحيّلِ ناصِبٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فاخلبْ بني دنياك إن لم تغلبِ
من كلّ مركومِ الجهالةِ مُبْهمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكأنّما هوَ قطعةٌ من غَيْهبِ
لا يكذبُ الإِنسانَ رائدُ عَقلهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فامْرُرْ تُمَجّ وكنْ عذوباً تُشْرَبِ
ولربّ محتقَرٍ تركتُ جوابَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واللَّيثُ يأنفُ عن جوابِ الثعلبِ
لاتحسبنّي في الرجال بُغَاثَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنِّي لأقْعَصُ كلّ لَقْوَةِ مَرْقَبِ
أَصبَحتُ مثلَ السَّيفِ أبلى غِمْدَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طولُ اعتقالِ نجادِه بالمنكبِ
إن يعلُهُ صَدَأٌ فكمْ من صَفحةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مصقولةٍ للماء تحت الطُّحلبِ
كم من قوافٍ كالشوارد صِرْتُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عن مثلِ جرْجرَةِ الفنيق المُصْعَبِ
ودقائقٍ بالفكر قد نَظّمْتُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولوَ انَّهُنَّ لآلئٌ لم تُثقبِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عبرةٌ تدفع أختها.. 
 *فَاضَ الْعِبَادُ وَأَفْضَوْا حَيْثُمَا ذَهَبُوْا**للهِ كُـلَّ همـومِ* *الدُّنْيَا وَارْتَحَلُوْا*


*****

*نَادَوْهُ لَبَّيْكَ سُبْحَـانَ الإِلَهِ وَقَدْ*
*أَفْضَـتْ سَرَائِرُهُمْ للهِ وَاعْتَرَفُوا*


*****

*تَكْسُـوْ* *صُدُوْرَهُمُ الغَرّاءُ أَرْدِيَةٌ*
*بَيْضَاءُ كَالثَّلْجِ لَا رَيْبٌ وَلَا**تَعَبُ*

*****
*شَوْقٌ إِلَى اللهِ يَقْتَادُ المَسِيْرَ وَكَمْ*
*قَدْ صَـاحَ* *قَوْمٌ مِنَ الأَشْوَاقِ مَا فَعَلُوْا*
*****
*لَبَّيْكَ وَحْـدَكَ يَـا رَبَّاً* *نَلُـوْذُ بِهِ*
*لَبَّيْكَ وَحْدَكَ لَا شِـرْكٌ وَلَا نَصَبُ*
*****
*لَبَّيْكَ وَحْدَكَ يَارَبَّ الضِّعَـافِ وَقَدْ*
*ضَاقَتْ* *سَرَائِرُهُمْ يَحْـدُوْهُمُ الْأَمَلُ*
*****
*قَرُّوْ العُيُوْنَ بِبَيْتِ اللهِ* *وَانْطَلَقَتْ*
*بِالْقَلْـبِ أَشْوَاقُهُمْ تَغْدُوْ وَتَرْتَحِلُ*

*****
*فَاضَتْ عُيُوْنٌ بِهَا الِإشْفَاقُ مُنْطَلِقٌ*
*فِيْ سَجْدَة ٍ مِنْ* *ذُنُوْبٍ طَاْلَهَا الأَمَدُ*
*****
*دَمْعٌ إِلَى اللهِ يَجْلُوْ الحَزْنَ* *مُحْتَرِقاً*
*مِنْ حُرْقَةِ الْقَلْبِ يَعْلُوْ ثُمَّ* *يَرْتَفِـعُ*
*****
*لَبَّيْكَ فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا مَـا قَـلَّ عَاتِقَنَا*
*لَبَّيْكَ وَحْدَكَ لَا شِـرْكٌ وَلَا نَصَبُ*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قال ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله تعالى:
وقائلةٍ ماتَ الكرامُ فمَنْ لنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:         إذَا عضَّنا الدهرُ الشديدُ بنابِه
فقلتُ لَهَا من كَانَ غايةَ قصْدِه          :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سؤالاً لمخلوقٍ فليس بنابِه
لئن مات من يرجى فمعطيهمُ الَّذِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:          يرجونَه باقٍ فلوذي ببابه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
بني عَامِـــرٍ مَا تَأْمُرون بِشَـاعِـرٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَخَيَّرَ بَابَاتِ الكِتابِ هِجائِيَا؟!
أَأَعْفوا كمَا «يَعْفو الكَرِيمُ» فَإِنَّني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أرى الشَّغْبَ فيما بَيْنَنَا مُتَماديا
فأمَّا سُراقــــاتُ الهِجَــــــاءِ فإِنَّهَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَــــلامٌ تَهاداهُ اللِّئَــامُ تَهادِيَـا!
_

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

جاء في كتاب ( ديوان الرافعي ) الجزء الثالث / الباب الثالث / ص 398-399 من تحقيق الدكتور ياسين الأيوبي وطبع المكتبة العصرية صيدا لبنان هذه القصيدة الجميلة في وصف القمر فلتفضلوها مشكورين :  



القمر ....  



أطلّ علينا والهوى يتعطّف ..... كما أقبلت فتّانة تتأسف 

وبتّ أظنّ البدر في دورانه ..... جناح الأماني فوق رأسي يرفرف 

كأنّ نهاري نام فالبدر والدجى ..... له حلم في نومه يتألّف 

ألست تراها كالخيال تلاشيا ..... متى انفتحت عين من الصبح تطرف ؟ 

كأنّي أرى بين الكواكب نسوة ال .....عزيز وهذا البدر فيهنّ يوسف 

كأنّ النجوم الغرّ سبحة زاهد ..... معلّقة في الأفق و البدر مصحف 

كأنك يا بدر الكواكب بينها ..... فتاة مشت بين الأزاهر تقطف 

كأنك في موج الضياء مليحة ..... تراقص في ماء الغدير فيرجف 

كأنك في شط الحنادس جسمها ..... وقد سترت من بعضه (تتنشّف) 

تمثّل فيك الحب والحسن للورى ..... فأنت بمعنى الحب والحسن توصف 

فبينما ترى في التّمّ تدنفنا هوى ..... وتصبي غوانينا إذا أنت مدنف 

كأنك كرسي الزمان وهذه ال ..... نجوم كراسي صغار تصفّف 

كأنك ستر الغيب أسدل بيننا ..... وبين السما فالغيب هيهات يكشف 

كأن الليالي صوّرتها يد الهوى ..... وفيها ضياء البدر وشي وزخرف 


""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """" 


ولمّا تعاتبنا اتّهمت ودادها ..... لتكمل لذّات الهوى حين تحلف 

وقلت اكتبي لي بالعهود رسالة ..... تلطّف من شكّ الجوى وتخفّف 

فشدّت على قلبي وقالت بلوعة ..... إذا ما التقينا فالهوى منك أعرف 

وإن غبت كان البدر مني رسالة ..... إليك وما فيه من المحو أحرف 

فقلت بلى إن باعد الدهر بيننا ..... فهذا الذي في أمرنا يتكلّف 

يضلّل عذّالي فيبدوا لعينهم ..... إذا راقبوه واقفا وهو يزحف 

فإن تبصريه فابسمي للقائه ..... أرى من هنا نور الثنايا فأهتف 

وإن مرّ في واديك رطبا شعاعه ..... فقولي إذن : إنّي من الوجد أذرف 

وإن هو ألقى فوق فيك ابتسامة ..... فذاك سلام من فمي يتلطف 

وإن جاء يوما خاشعا في غمامة ..... ومرّ نسيم تحته يتأفف 

فهاتيك روحي قد أتتك فسلّمي ..... وذاك وداعي حينما كدت أتلف

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
سِيَّانِ شَــــيْبِي والشَّــبَابُ إِذَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَا كُنْتُ مِنْ أَجَـلِي عَلَى قَدْرِ
مَا شِبْتُ مِنْ كِبَرِ ولكِنِّي امْرُؤٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَارَعْـتُ حَدَّ نَوَاجِذِ الدَّهْرِ
_

----------


## طالب الإيمان

هذه قصيدة عسى أن تعجبكَ يا شيخ عدنان : 
*تدفق في البـطـحـاء بعد تبهطلِ - - - وقعقع في البيداء غير مزركلِ**‎*
*وســار بأركان* *العقيش مقرنصاً - - - وهام بكل القارطات شكنكــلِ**‎*
*يقول وما بال البـحاط مـقرطماً - - -**ويسعى دواماً بين هك وهنكـلِ**‎*
*إذا أقـبـل البعـراط طاح بهمةٍ - - - وإن أقرط* *المحطوش ناء بكلكلِ**‎*
*يكاد على فرط الحطيـف يبقبـق - - - ويضرب ما بين الهماط* *وكندلِ**‎*
*فيا أيها البغقوش لسـت بقاعـدٍ - - - ولا أنت في كل البحيص بطنبلِ**‎**=== يُمكنك الاستعانة بقاموس ( عربي - سنسكريتي )  ..*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرًا..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مع كون هذه الأبيات ممَّا قد تثير العجب، لكنها بألفاظ لا تستملحها الآذان، كما يقول أهل البيان.
_
________________
_ 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لابن الرُّومي:

عزاؤكُ عن شبابٍ نالَ منه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زمــــــــانٌ فيه لــينٌ واعتـزامُفقَبْلكَ قام أقـوامٌ قُعـــــودٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لريب الدَّهر أو قعـد القيـــامُ
وما يَنفَكُّ يَلْقَى الكُــرْهَ فيهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فِئـــــامٌ قد تَقَدَّمَــــهُ فِئــــــــامُ
أدار على بني حــامٍ وســامٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كؤوســـًا مُرَّةً حامٌ وســـــــامُ
نهارٌ شكْلُهُ في اللَّون ســامٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليلٌ شكلُهُ في اللَّــونِ حــــامُ
وهذا الدَّهــرُ أطوارٌ تراهـا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيها الشَّهْدُ يُجنى والسِّـــــمامُ
فأعـــوامٌ كأنَّ العــــــامَ يومٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيَّـــامٌ كأن اليــــــومَ عــــــامُ
كدأبِ النَّحلِ أرْيٌ أو حُماتٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ودأبِ النخلِ شَوْك أو جُرامُ
ولا تَجزَعْ فصرفُ الدَّهْرِ كَلْمٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتَعفيةٌ وإن دَمِيَتْ كِـــــلامُ
_

----------


## طالب الإيمان

= نعمْ ، هذه قصيدة " مفبركة " يا شيخ ..
= و هذه قصيدة " أعجبتني " للشاعر الدكتور : محمود بن سعود الحليبي : 

( ( هذيان شيخ عربي في مدينتهِ المُحترقة ) ) 

*إِلَى أَيْنَ أَمْضِي ؟* *وَظَهْرِيَ يَحْمِلُ سَبْعِينَ حَوْلاً وَلاَ حَوْلَ لِي*
*إِلَى أَيْنَ أَمْضِي ؟* 
*وَرِجْلاَي عُرْجُونُ نَخْلٍ قَدِيمٌ* 
*وَعِيْنَايَ بِيضٌ* 
*وَلَيْلُ دُرُوبِيَ لاَ يَنْجَلِي* 
*عُرُوقُ المَدِينَةِ تَمْضَغُ نَارًا* 
*وَقَلْبِيَ يَسْكُنُهُ مَوْطِنِي* 
*وَيَغْلِي .. وَيَغْلِي .. كَمَا المِرْجَلِ* 
*إِلَى أَيْنَ ؟! كُلُّ المَسَافَاتِ جَفْلَى* 
*وَكُلُّ القُلُوبِ خِيَامٌ مُمَزَّقَةٌ** ..*  
*وَالنَّوَى يعربدُ فِيهَا وَيَهْمِسُ بِالمَوْتِ لِلْمَرْحَلَهْ* 
*أُحِسُّ كَأَنِّيَ أَسْحَبُ هَمِّي وَرِجْلِي* 
*كَهَائِمَةٍ أَدْرَكَتْ أَنَّهَا وَبَعْدَ طَرِيقٍ طَوِيلٍ طَوِيلٍ* 
*أَمَامَ سَرَابٍ ، وَنَبْعِ جَفَافٍ ، وَجُثَّةِ حُلْمٍ** ..*  
*رَمَاهَا عَلَى الدَّرْبِ كَفُّ الوَلَهْ** !!*  
و الله ُ الموفق ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن حمديس:
...........................  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ..........................
مستوحشٍ من كلام الإنسِ تُؤنِسُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من جُوَّعٍ من ذئابِ المهمهِ الطُّلُسِ
ماذا تقولُ وَلَجُّ البحرِ يَسحَبه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنَّ السفينة لا تجري على اليبسِ
قفْ بالتفكُّرِ يا هذا على زَمَنٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جمِّ الخطوبِ وَمَثّلْ صَرْفَه وقِسِ
ولا تكنْ عنده للسلمِ ملتمساً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالْأَرْيُ في فمِ صلٍّ غيرُ مُلْتمَسِ!
إن الهوا لمحيطٌ بالنفوسِ فقُلْ:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل حظّها منه غيرُ الفوْتِ بالنفَسِ
إنِّي امرؤ وطباعُ الحقِّ تَعْضُدُني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُطَهَّرُ العِرْضِ لا أدْنو من الدّنَسِ
ألِفْتُ حُسْنَ سكوتٍ لا أُعابُ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولي بيانُ مقالٍ غير مُلتْبَسِ
فما أُحرِّكُ في فكَّيَّ عن غَضَبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لسانَ مُنْتَهِشِْ الأعْراض منتهسِ
قد يَعْقِلُ العاقلُ النحريرُ مَنْطِقَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وربّ نُطْقٍ غدا في الغيِّ كالخرسِ
والجهلُ في شِيمِة الإنسان أقتلُ من  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تخلخل النّبْضِ في بُحرانِ مُنتَقسِ
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

يسمو بنا البين والآرام تشتعر‏*‏‏* لايبس فيها فناديها الى الأسل
 يرنو بي الشوق ان ذاكرت مااغتنمت ‏‏*‏‏* ذكراي من نبض نجوى ليس بالوجل
 ياعفة أزهرت وجدا وناء بها ‏‏*‏‏* ميلا رقى فيه اثما ليس مفتعل
 هلا استقيت بعذب حيز مورده ‏‏*‏‏* رقراقه احتد ذوقا ليس بالعسل
 لا لست بالغيد هياما ومااشتأمت ‏‏*‏‏* نفسا كما شم انسي رفقة الهمل
 ضرغام عيش أصون الروح مغتمرا ** رشدا اذا بان مأفونا به سفل
 اشكو الى الله لاألوي لما نظرت ‏‏*‏‏* عيناي من خلقه حمدا ولا أمل
 منه اغتنينا وفيه الحمد مارتجفت ‏‏*‏‏* أهداب خلق بكوا من خشية الأجل ‏

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شيخ المعرَّة:

أرى العَنْقاءَ تَكْبُرُ أن تُصادا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فعانِدْ مَنْ تُطيقُ لهُ عِنادا
وما نَهْنَهَتُ عن طَلَبٍ ولكِنْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هيَ الأيّامُ لا تُعْطي قِيادا
فلا تَلُمِ السّوابِقَ والمَطايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا غَرَضٌ من الأغراضِ حادا
لعَلّكَ أنْ تَشُنّ بها مَغارًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فتُنْجِحَ أو تُجَشّمَها طِرادا
مُقارِعَةً أحِجّتَها العَوالي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُجَنّبَةً نَواظِرَها الرّقادا
نَلومُ على تَبلّدِها قُلوبًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تُكابِدُ من مَعيشَتِها جِهادا
إذا ما النّارُ لم تُطْعَمْ ضِرامًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأوْشِكْ أنْ تَمُرَّ بها رَمادا
فظُنّ بسائِرِ الإخْوانِ شَرًّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا تأمَنْ على سِرٍّ فُؤادا
فلو خَبَرَتهمُ الجَوزاءُ خُبْري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَما طَلَعَتْ مَخافَةَ أن تُكادا
تَجَنّبْتُ الأنامَ فلا أُواخي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وزِدْتُ عن العدُوّ فما أُعادى
ولمّا أنْ تَجَهّمَني مُرادي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جَرَيْتُ معَ الزّمانِ كما أرادا
وهَوَّنْتُ الخُطوبَ عليّ حتى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كأني صِرتُ أمْنحُها الوِدادا
أَأُنْكِرُها ومَنْبِتُها فؤادي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكيفَ تُناكِرُ الأرضُ القَتادا
فأيّ النّاسِ أجْعَلُهُ صَديقًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأيّ الأرضِ أسْلُكُهُ ارْتِيادا
ولو أنّ النّجومَ لديّ مالٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نَفَتْ كَفّايَ أكْثرَها انْتِقادا
كأني في لِسانِ الدهْرِ لَفْظٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَضَمّنَ منه أغْراضاً بِعادا
يُكَرّرُني ليَفَهَمَني رِجالٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كما كَرّرْتَ مَعْنىً مُسْتَعادا
ولو أنّي حُبِيتُ الخُلْدَ فَرْدًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لمَا أحبَبْتُ بالخُلْدِ انفِرادا
فلا هَطَلَتْ عَلَيّ ولا بأرْضي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سَحائبُ ليسَ تنْتَظِمُ البِلادا
فلا وأبيكَ ما أخْشَى انتِقاضًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا وأبيكَ ما أرْجو ازْديادا
أفُلّ نَوائبَ الأيامِ وحْدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا جَمَعَتْ كَتائِبَها احْتِشادا
وقدْ أَثْبَتُّ رِجْلي في رِكابٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جَعَلْتُ من الزَّماعِ له بَدَادا
إذا أوْطَأتُها قَدَمَيْ سُهَيْلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلا سُقِيَتْ خُناصِرَةُ العِهادا
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شيخ المعرَّة.. أيضًا:
وحالي خَيرُ حالٍ كنْتُ يومًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عليها، وهْيَ صَبْرٌ واعْتِزالُ!
ويُلْفَى المَرءُ في الدُّنيا صحيحاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كحَرْفٍ لا يُفارِقُه اعْتِلالُ
بَعُدْنا غيرَ أنَّا إنْ سَعِدْنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بغِبْطَةِ ساعةٍ عَكَفَ الخَيالُ
عَسَى جَدٌّ تُعَثّرُهُ اللَّيالي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُقال له: لَعًا! ولمَنْ يُقالُ!
وقد تُرْضَى البَشاشَةُ وهيَ خِبٌّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويُرْوَى بالتَّعِلَّةِ وهيَ آلُ!
تعالى الله هلْ يُمْسي وِسادِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَمِينٌ للشِّمِلّةِ أو شِمالُ
وهلْ أرمي بمِتْلَفَةٍ نَجيباً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  متى يَنْهَضْ فليس به انْتِقالُ
كأنَّ عليه قَيْدًا أوعِقالًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا قَيْدٌ هُناكَ ولا عِقالُ
وقَبْلَ اليوم وَدَّعَني مِراحي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنْسَتْنِيْهِ أيّاٌم طِوالُ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي (الهجَّاء!):
وما جهلُ الحليمِ لَهُ بجهلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكنْ حـــــــــدُّ أُظفـــورٍ ونـابِ
يلــــــينُ مُلاينــًا لمُـــــلاينيهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويَخشُنُ للمُخاشِنِ ذي الشِّغابِ
وراء معــاطِفٍ منهُ لِــــدانٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إبـــــاءُ مــكاســـرٍ منهُ صِــــلابِ
كَخُوط الخيزرانِ يُريك ليناً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويأْبَـى الكسْــر من عطفـــيهِ آبِ
يُنضنِضُ منهُ مَنْ عاداه صِـلّاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من الأصــلال مَخْشـيَّ الوثـابِ
إذا ما انسابَ كان لَهُ سحيفٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَمـيرُ الحارشـــينَ من الضِّـبابِ
يُميْـتُ لُعـــابُهُ من غير نهـــشٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأدنى نفثِــــــهِ دون اللُّعـــاب
وذلك منه في غــير ارتقـــــــاءٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ظهورَ الموبقَـــاتِ ولا ارتكابِ
_

----------


## أم تميم

ولربَّما ضحكَ الحليمُ من الأذى .. وفؤادهُ من حـرِّهِ يتأوَّهُ 
ولربَّما شكـلَ الحليمُ لسـانهُ .. حَذَرَ الجواب وإنَّهُ لمُفوَّهُ 
الأحنف بن قيس التميمي 


شكل لسانه : قـيَّـدَه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
يا جندبُ اخبرني و(لست بمُخبري)!  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأخوك ناصحُك الذي لا يكذبُ
هل في القــضـــيَّة: أنْ إذا استغنيتُـــــمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمنتُمُ فــأنا البعــــيدُ الأجـــنبُ
وإذا الشَّــدائدُ بالشَّــــــــد  ائد مرةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أشجتكُمُ فأنا المُحــــــبُّ الأقــربُ
وإذا تكونُ كـــــــــريهــ  ـةٌ أُدْعَــى لها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإذا يُحاس الحيسُ يُدْعَى جندبُ!
ولجندبٍ سهلُ البـــــــــــل  اد وعذْبُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولي المِلاح وخبتهـن المجدبُ!
عجبٌ! لتلك قضيــــةٌ وإقــامتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيكم على تلك القضــية أعجبُ!
هذا وجـــــدّكم الصَّغــــارُ بعينه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  (لا أمّ لي إِن كـــــــــــــا  ن ذاك ولا أبُ)
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المتنبي.. :
_
قَليلٌ عائِدي سَقِمٌ فُؤادي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَثيرٌ حاسِدي صَعبٌ مَرامي
عَليلُ الجِسمِ مُمتَنِعُ القِيامِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شَديدُ السُكرِ مِن غَيرِ المُدامِ
وَزائِرَتي كَأَنَّ بِها حَياءً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَلَيسَ تَزورُ إِلّا في الظَلامِ
بَذَلتُ لَها المَطارِفَ وَالحَشايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَعافَتها وَباتَت في عِظامي
يَضيقُ الجِلدُ عَن نَفسي وَعَنها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَتوسِعُهُ بِأَنواعِ السِقامِ
كَأَنَّ الصُبحَ يَطرُدُها فَتَجري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَدامِعُها بِأَربَعَةٍ سِجامِ
أُراقِبُ وَقتَها مِن غَيرِ شَوقٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُراقَبَةَ المَشوقِ المُستَهامِ
وَيَصدُقُ وَعدُها وَالصِدقُ شَرٌّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِذا أَلقاكَ في الكُرَبِ العِظامِ!
أَبِنتَ الدَهرِ عِندي كُلُّ بِنتٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَكَيفَ وَصَلتِ أَنتِ مِنَ الزِحامِ?!
جَرَحتِ مُجَرَّحاً لَم يَبقَ فيهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَكانٌ لِلسُيوفِ وَلا السِهامِ
أَلا يا لَيتَ شعرَ يَدي أَتُمسي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَصَرَّفُ في عِنانٍ أَو زِمامِ
وَهَل أَرمي هَوايَ بِراقِصاتٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُحَلّاةِ المَقاوِدِ بِاللُّغامِ
فَرُبَّتَما شَفَيتُ غَليلَ صَدري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِسَيرٍ أو قَناةٍ أو حُسامِ
وَضاقَت خُطَّةٌ فَخَلَصتُ مِنها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خَلاصَ الخَمرِ مِن نَسجِ الفِدامِ
يَقولُ لي الطَبيبُ أَكَلتَ شَيئاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَداؤُكَ في شَرابِكَ وَالطَعامِ
وَما في طِبِّهِ أَنّي جَوادٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَضَرَّ بِجِسمِهِ طولُ الجِمامِ!
تَعَوَّدَ أَن يُغَبِّرَ في السَرايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيَدخُلَ مِن قَتامِ في قَتامِ
فَأُمسِكَ لا يُطالُ لَهُ فَيَرعى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا هُوَ في العَليقِ وَلا اللِّجامِ!
فَإِن أَمْرَض فَما مَرِضَ اِصطِباري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإِن أُحمَم فَما حُمَّ اِعتِزامي
وَإِن أَسلَم فَما أَبقى! وَلَكِن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سَلِمتُ مِنَ الحِمامِ إِلى الحِمامِ!
تَمَتَّع مِن سُهادِ أَو رُقادٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا تَأمُل كَرىً تَحتَ الرِجامِ
فَإِنَّ لِثالِثِ الحالَينِ مَعنىً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سِوى مَعنى اِنتِباهِكَ وَالمَنامِ_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_ولقد بَدَا لي أنَّ قلبَكَ ذَاهِلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عنِّي، وقلبي لو بَدَا لكِ أذْهَلُ
كلٌّ يُجامِلُ وهو يُخْفِي بُغضَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنَّ الكريمَ على القِلَى يَتَجَمَّلُ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبو ذُؤَيب الهذلي:

فلا تَجزَعن مِن سُنَّةٍ أنتَ سِرتَها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأوَّلُ راضي سُنَّةٍ مِن يَسيرُها
فإنَّ التي فينا زَعَمتَ ومِثلَها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَفيكَ وَلكِنِّي أراكَ تَجورُها
تَنَقَّذتَها من عبدعمرِو بنِ مالِكٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنتَ صَفِيُّ النَفسِ مِنهُ وخَيرُها
فَإِن كُنتَ تَشكو مِن قَريبٍ مَخانَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَتِلكَ الجَوازي عَقبُها ونُصورُها
وَإِن كُنتَ تَبغي لِلظُّلامَةِ مَركَبًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذَلولًا فإنِّي ليسَ عِندي بَعيرُها
نَشَأتُ عَسيراً لَم تُدَيَّث عَريكَتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَم يَعلُ يَوماً فَوقَ ظَهري كورُها
فَلا تَكُ كالثَّورِ الذي دُفِنَت لَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حَديدَةُ حَتفٍ ثَمَّ ظَلَّ يُثيرُها
ولا تَسبِقَنَّ الناسَ مِنِّي بِحَزرَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِنَ السُمِّ مُذرورٍ عَلَيها ذَرورُها
وإيَّاكَ لا تَأخُذكَ مِنِّي سَحابَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُنَفِّرُ شاءَ المُقلِعينَ خَريرُها
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن سهل الأندلسي: 
عَليلٌ شاقَهُ نَفَسٌ عَليلُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَجادَ بِدَمعِهِ أَمَلٌ بَخيلُ
أعدَّ الصبرَ للأَشواقِ جيشًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأدبَرَ حينَ أَقبَلَتِ القَبولُ
عُهودُ الحُسنِ ليس تَدومُ حينًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَأوقِنُ أَنَّها ظِلٌّ يَزولُ
وشخصي في الهوى طَلَلٌ فَأَنَّى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُجاوِبُ عاذِلاً طَلَلٌ مُحيلُ
فليتَ السُقمَ دامَ فَدُمْتُ لكن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَتاعُ السُقمِ من جَسَدي قليلُ
كأنَّ القَلبَ والسُلوانَ ذِهنٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَحومُ عليه معنىً مُستَحيلُ
أموسى عاشِقٌ يَظْما ويَضْحى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنتَ الماءُ والظِلُّ الظَليلُ
أجِب داعيهِ أو ناعيهِ إمَّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَموتُ غَليلُ نَفسٍ أو عَليلُ
إذا نادَيتُ أَنصاري لِما بي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَبَرَّأَ مِنيَ الصَبرُ الجَميلُ!_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
حياةُ النَّاسِ تقتيرٌ وحِرصُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لعمرُ الحقِّ إنَّ العَيشَ نَغْصُ
فهذا مُتخَمٌ شَرَهًا، وهذا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خميصُ البَطنِ يهربُ منه قرصُ
بشربِ الخمرِ يهنأُ ذو يسارٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبالماءِ الفقيرُ غدا يغصُ
ورزقُ الوَحشِ والأطيارِ يأتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بلا كدٍّ، ورزقُ المرءِ قَنصُ
وفي الوكرِ الرفيع يبيتُ نسرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي النَّفقِ الوضيع يغيبُ دَِرْصُ
يهارشُ بعضُنا بعضًا لشيءٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حقيرٍ والقبورُ بنا تُرَصُّ
وعندَ المهدِ تعزيةٌ ودمعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفوقَ اللَّحدِ تهنئةٌ ورقصُ
فقل ما أحقر الإنسانَ خَلقاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وخُلقًا، والوَرَى كَلَبٌ وحِرصُ
ولولا الضعفُ لم يظفر قويٌّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُغذِّيهِ من الضُّعفاءِ مصُّ
فأولُ ما يكونُ السيلُ قطرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأولُ ما تكونُ النارُ بصُّ
وقدرُ المرءِ عندَ ضياعِ مالٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كقيمةِ حاتمٍ إنْ ضاعَ فَصُّ
فكم كلبٍ ينامُ على الحَشايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكم أسدٍ له ربطٌ وقفْصُ
فلا يخدَعْكَ لينٌ أو جمالٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّ اللُّطفَ والتَّجميلَ شِصُّ
أُحاولُ عزلةً لأعيشَ وَحدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكيفَ العيشُ والدُّنيا مقصُّ؟
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
فدُرْ في هذه الدُّنيــَـا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأدنـَاها وأقصـــاهَا
ونَلْ فيها من اللَّذَّات  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وافْغَر نحوَها فاهَا
فلنْ تلـقَ النَّعــيم بها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سوى أنْ تعبدَ اللهَ!
فأوَّاهًا على المسكين  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أوَّاهـًا وأوَّهــــــَاه  َا
_

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

*ولله درُّ القاضى عبد الوهاب بن على المالكى رحمه الله إذ يقول :
متى يصلُ العِطاشُ الى ارتواءٍ إذا استَقَتِ البحارُ من الرَّكايَا
ومن يُثْنِى الأصاغِرَ عن مُرادٍ إِذا جلس الأكابرُ فى الزَّوايَا
وإنَّ ترفع الوضَعَاء يوماً على الرُّفَعَاء من إحدى الرَّزَايَاإذا استوتِ الأسافلُ والأعالى فقد طابت مُنَادَمَةُ المَنَايا
** 
*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
وقُلْ لِبَني سعدٍ فما لي وما لَكُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تُرِقُّونَ مِنِّي ما اسْتطعتُمْ وأعْتِقُ!
أغــرَّكُمُ أنِّي بأحســـنِ شيمـــةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بصيرٌ، وأنِّي بالفواحشِ أخْرَقُ؟!
وأنَّك قــد سابَبْتَنا فغَـلَبْتَنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هَنِيْئاً مَرِيْئاً! أنت بالفحشِ أحذقُ!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
كُن كَيفَ شِئتَ وَقُل ما تَــشا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأبْرِق يَمِيْنًا وأرْعِـد شِمالا
نَجا بِكَ لُؤمُك مَنْجى الذُّبَاب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حَـمَتْـهُ مَقاذيــرُهُ أنْ يُنالا!
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

سجاياكَ إن عافَيتَ أندَى و أسمَح ... و عذرك إن عاقَبتَ أجلى و أوضح 

و إن كان بَينَ الخطَّتَين مَزِيَّة ... فأَنتَ إِلى الأدنَى مِن اللهِ أجنح 

حَنَانيكَ فى أخذِى برأيكَ لا تطِع ... عدَاتىِ ، و أن أَثنَوا عَلَىَّ و أفصَحوا 

و ماذا عسَى الأعداء أن يَتَزَيَّدوا ...سِوَى أن ذنبى واضِح متَصَحَّح 

نَعم لىِ ذنب ! غير أن لحِلمِكم ... صَفاةً يزِلّ الذنب عنها فيسفَخ

و إن رجائى أن عندَك غيرَ ما ... يخوض عدو اليوم فيه و يَمرَح 

و لِم لا ؟ و قد أسلفت ودَّا و خِدمَة ...  يكراَّنِ فى لَيلِ الخطايا فيصبِح 

و هَبنِى َ قد أعقبت أعمالَ مفسدٍ ... أما تَفسد الأعمال ثمَّتَ تَصلح 

أقِلنى بما بينى و بينك من رِضًا ...   له نحوَ رَوحِ الله باب مفَتحَّ ! 

و عَفَّ علَى آثارِ جرمٍ جنيته ... بَهبّةِ رحمَى منك تمحو و تَصفَح 

و لا تلتَفِت رأى الوشاة و قولَهم ؛...فكل إِناء بالذى فيه يَرشَح  

سَأتيكَ فى أمرى حديث ، و قد ...  أتَى بزورِ بنى عبد العزيز موَشَّح  

و ما ذاك إلا ما علمتَ ؛ فإننى ... اذا بت لا آسو و أجرح 

تخيلتهم ، لا دَرَّ للهِ دَرَّهم ؛ ... أشاروا تجِاهِى بالشَّمَاتِ ، و صرَّحوا  

و قالوا : سيجزيهِ فلان بِفعِلهِ! ... فقلت : و قد يعفو يعفو فلان ، و يَصفَح ! 

أَلا إن بَطشاً للمؤَيدَّ يتَّقَى ... و لكن حِلمًا للمؤَيَّد أرجح 

وبينَ ضلوعى من هَواه تَميمة ... ستنفَع لو أنّ الحمِاَم مجَلَّح 

سلام عليهِ كيفَ داربَهِ الهوى ... إلىَّ فيَدنو ، أو علىّ فينزَح 

و يَهنِيه إن مِتّ السّلوّ ؛ فإنَّنىِ ... أموت ، و لىِ شوق اليه مبَرَّح

----------


## علي الغامدي

يا مُنيَة َ النّفسِ حَسبي، من تَشكّيكِ، 
أنّي أُصابُ، وكفُّ الدّهرِ تَرميكِ 
ولو تَسامَحَ خَطبٌ في فِدائِكِ بي،
لكنتُ مهما عرا خطبٌ أفديكِ 
وكيفَ أُغفي بلَيلٍ تَسهَرينَ بهِ،
أو أستَسِيغُ شَراباً ليسَ يُروِيكِ؟
هنيدَ أوجعتِ قلباً قد أقمتِ يهِ 
ما بالُ طَرفي، وما يُدريكِ، يَبكيكِ 
فرُبّ لُؤلؤِ دَمعٍ كنتُ أذخَرُهُ 
عِلقاً أُغالي بهِ، أرخَصتُهُ فيكِ
و إن نأى بكِ ربعٌ غيرُ مقتربٍ 
أوِ احتَواكِ حِجابٌ فيهِ يُقصِيكِ 
فإنّ كلّ نَسيمٍ، خاضَهُ أرَجٌ،
رسولُ شوقٍ أتى عني يحييكِ 
ورُبّما شَفَعَتْ لي غَفوَة ٌ نَسَخَتْ 
أخرى الظلامِ فباتَ الطيفُ يدنيكِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_وكَـم مِن لَئيمٍ وَدَّ أنِّيَ شَتَمتـــــُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإِن كان شَتمي فيه صَابٌ وعَلقَمُ
وللكفِّ عن شَتمِ اللَّئيمِ تَكَرُّمًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَضرَّ به مِن شَتمِـه حِين يُشتـــــــمُ
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

أبا العباس ما هذا التَّواني
 وقد أُوسِعْتَ مَنْ كَرمٍ وفَهْمِ 

أتقْلِبُ ذا مُحافظة ٍ عَدُوّاً   
لعمرُو أبيك ما هذا بحزْم   

عزمْتَ ندًى فما أمضيْتَ عزماً
 وكنتَ مُشهَّراً بمضاءِ عزمِ

 قصدْتُكَ راجياً واليأْسُ رَجْمٌ
 فلم تَتْركْ رجاءً غيرَ رَجْم 

وواتَرْتُ السؤالَ فلم تُجِبْني 
  كأنِّي سائلٌ آياتِ رسم  

وخِفْتُ عليكَ عادية َ اللَّيالي 
  فبتُّ الليلَ أرقبُ كُلَّ نجم 

حراسة ليثِ صدقٍ لا يُبالي 
  بسيفٍ في الحفاظِ ولا بسهم 

 إليكَ إليكَ من وسَم القوافي 
  إليك فإنهُ من شرِّ وَسْم   

ولم أخش الهجاء عليكَ لكنْ   
خشيتُ المدحَ من نَثْرٍ ونظم   

ومن تَحْرِمْهُ رِفدكَ بعد مَدْح
 فحسبُكَ مدْحُه من كلِّ شتم 

أليسَ يقالُ قيلَ له فأكْدَى
 فتُصبِحُ والذي تُهجَى بِرَقْم

 أتَرْضَى ان تروحَ وفضلُ مِثْلي
 عليكَ وليسَ فضلُكَ غيرَ وهْم

 أتَلْقى وجْهَ مسْبوقٍ بمَسْح 
  وتلقى وجهَ سبَّاقٍ بلَطْمِ 

وكم مِنْ قائلٍ لي في مُسِيءٍ
 لقد فخَّمْتَ منهُ غيرَ فَخْمِ    

 عفوتُ فلا أقابِلُهُ بِلَوْم 
  وإنْ أوسِعْتُ من لوم وعدْم 

وما عَفْوي لشيْء غيرَ أنِّي
 أرى لحمَ اللئيمَ أغثَّ لحم

----------


## علي الغامدي

عنترة بن شداد 


إذا الريحُ هبَّتْ منْ ربى العلم السعدي
 طفا بردها حرَّ الصبابة ِ والوجدِ

وذكرني قوماً حفظتُ عهودهمْ
فما عرفوا قدري ولا حفظوا عهدي

ولولاَ فتاة ٌ في الخيامِ مُقيمَة ٌ     
لما اختَرْتُ قربَ الدَّار يوماً على البعدِ

مُهفْهَفة ٌ والسِّحرُ من لَحظاتها     
إذا كلمتْ ميتاً يقوم منْ اللحدِ

أشارتْ إليها الشمسُ عند غروبها     
تقُول: إذا اسودَّ الدُّجى فاطْلعي بعدي

وقال لها البدرُ المنيرُ ألا اسفري 
فإنَّك مثْلي في الكَمال وفي السَّعْدِ

فولتْ حياءً ثم أرختْ لثامها     
وقد نثرتْ من خدِّها رطبَ الورد

وسلتْ حساماً من سواجي جفونها     
كسيْفِ أبيها القاطع المرهفِ الحدّ

تُقاتلُ عيناها به وَهْوَ مُغمدٌ     
ومنْ عجبٍ أن يقطع السيفُ في الغمدِ

مُرنِّحة ُ الأَعطاف مَهْضومة ُ الحَشا     
منعمة الأطرافِ مائسة القدِّ

يبيتُ فتاتُ المسكِ تحتَ لثامها     
فيزدادُ منْ أنفاسها أرج الندّ

ويطلعُ ضوء الصبح تحتَ جبينها     
فيغْشاهُ ليلٌ منْ دجى شَعرها الجَعد

وبين ثناياها إذا ما تبسَّمتْ     
مديرُ مدامٍ يمزجُ الراحَ بالشَّهد

شكا نَحْرُها منْ عِقدها متظلِّماً     
فَواحَربا منْ ذلكَ النَّحْر والعقْدِ

فهل تسمح الأيامُ يا ابنة َ مالكٍ     
بوصلٍ يداوي القلبَ من ألم الصدِّ

سأَحْلُم عنْ قومي ولو سَفكوا دمي     
وأجرعُ فيكِ الصَّبرَ دونَ الملا وحدي

وحقّكِ أشجاني التباعدُ بعدكم     
فها أنتمُ أشجاكم البعدُ من بعدي

حَذِرْتُ من البيْن المفرِّق بيْننا     
وقد كانَ ظنِّي لا أُفارقكمْ جَهدي

فإن عانيت عيني المطايا وركبها
فرشتُ لدَى أخْفافها صَفحة َ الخدّ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  امرؤ القيس:
أَلا عِم صَباحاً أيُّها الطَلَلُ البالي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَهَل يَعِمَن مَن كانَ في العُصُرِ الخالي
وهَل يَعِمَــــن إلَّا سَعيــدٌ مُخَــلَّدٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَليــلُ الهُمــومِ ما يَبيتُ بِأَوجـــالِ
فلو أنَّ ما أسعـى لأدنى معيشـةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كفــاني ولم أطلـب قليـلٌ من المــالِ!
ولكنَّما أسعـى لمجــــــــدٍ مُــؤثَّـــلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد يُدرِكُ المجدَ المؤثَّلَ أمثـــالي _

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

هل هذا الشعر من حناجركـــــــــ  ــم**************** أم مما جادت به الكتـــــــــــ  ب ؟؟؟؟

----------


## علي الغامدي

*قال صفي الدين الحلي يحرض السلطان الصالح على محاربة المغول

لا يمتطي المجد من لم يركب الخطرا 
ولا ينال العلا من قدم الحذرا

ومن اراد العلا عفواً بلا تعب
قضى ولم يقضي من ادراكها وطرا

لابد للشهد من نحل يمنعه 
لا يجتني النفع من لم يحمل الضررا

لا يبلغ السؤل الا بعد مؤلمة
ولا يتم المنى الا لمن صبرا

واحزم الناس من لو مات من ظما
لا يقرب الورد الا من يعرف الصدر

واغزر الناس عقلاً من اذا نظرت
عيناه بالامر غدا بالغير معتبرا

فقد يقال عثار الرجل ان عثرت
ولا يقال عثار الرأي ان عثرا

من دبر العيش بالاراء دام له
صفواً وجاء اليه الخطب معتذرا

يهون بالرأي مايجري القضاء به
من اخطأ الرأي لا يستذنب القدرا

من فاته العز بالاقلام ادركه
بالبيض يقدح من اطرافها الشررا

لا يحسن الحلم الا في مواطنه
ولا يليق الوفا الا لمن شكرا

ولا ينال العلا الا فتى شرفت
خلاله فاطاع الدهر ما امرا

كالصالح الملك المرهوب سطوته
فلو توعد قلب الدهر لانفطرا

لما رأى الشر قد ابدا نواجذه
والغدر عن نابه للحرب قد كشرا

رأى القسى ناثاً عن حقيقتها
فعافها واستشار الصارم الذكرا

فجرد العزم من قبل الصفاح لها
ملك عن البيض يستغني بما شهرا

يكاد يقرأ من عنوان همته
ما بصحائف ظهر الغيب قد سطرا

كالبحر والدهر في يومي ندى وردى
والليث والغيث في يومي وغى وقرى

ماجاد للناس الا قبل ما سألوا
ولا عفا قط الا بعد ما قدرا

لاموه في بذله الاموال قلت لهم
هل تقدر السحب الا ترسل المطرا*

----------


## علي الغامدي

أو هكذا 


لا يمتطي المجد من لم يركب الخطرا
ولا ينال العلا من قدم الحذرا

ومن اراد العلا عفواً بلا تعب
قضى ولم يقضي من ادراكها وطرا

لابد للشهد من نحل يمنعه
لا يجتني النفع من لم يحمل الضررا

لا يبلغ السؤل الا بعد مؤلمة
ولا يتم المنى الا لمن صبرا

واحزم الناس من لو مات من ظما
لا يقرب الورد الا من يعرف الصدر

واغزر الناس عقلاً من اذا نظرت
عيناه بالامر غدا بالغير معتبرا

فقد يقال عثار الرجل ان عثرت
ولا يقال عثار الرأي ان عثرا

من دبر العيش بالاراء دام له
صفواً وجاء اليه الخطب معتذرا

يهون بالرأي مايجري القضاء به
من اخطأ الرأي لا يستذنب القدرا

من فاته العز بالاقلام ادركه
بالبيض يقدح من اطرافها الشررا

لا يحسن الحلم الا في مواطنه
ولا يليق الوفا الا لمن شكرا

ولا ينال العلا الا فتى شرفت
خلاله فاطاع الدهر ما امرا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
أهل القبورِ أتيتُكُم أتجسَّسُ_***_فإذا جماعتُكُم أصمٌّ أخْرَسُ
إنَّ امرءًا ذَكَر المعاد مخافةً_***_لأَحَظُّ ممَّن لم يخفْهُ وأكْيسُ
يا أيُّها الرَّجل الحريصُ أَمَا ترى_***_أعلامَ عمرِك كل يومٍ تَدْرُسُ
بِكَ لا أَبَالَك مُذْ خُلِقْت موكَّلا_***_مَلَكٌ يَعُدُّ عليك ما تَتَنَفَّسُ
فإذا انْقَضَى الأَجَل الذي أجَّلتَه_***_ومَضَى فمَالَك بعد ذلك محبَسُ
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

من يحسب الأفضال جل كرامة === باءت به الأقدار شر قرار



مالم تبادر للعلا مستبسلا === قعدت بظَّنة حمدك الأعذار



لاتحسبن عبادة في ظلمة === تنهاك قائظة على الأسفار



حسن التوكل بذل كل كراهة === تأسى ببذل نفيسها الأفكار



ومطاء غالبةً رأيت لحافها === أمنٌ من الأقذاء والأقذار 



فبناء غالية الأماني حفّ === فّت لبلوغها ببلية الأقدار

----------


## علي الغامدي

لِتَعْلَمَ مِصْرُ وَمَنْ بالعِراقِ 
  ومَنْ بالعَوَاصِمِ أنّي الفَتى 

وَأنّي وَفَيْتُ وَأنّي أبَيْتُ   
وَأنّي عَتَوْتُ على مَنْ عَتَا    

وَمَا كُلّ مَنْ قَالَ قَوْلاً وَفَى   
وَلا كُلُّ مَنْ سِيمَ خَسْفاً أبَى 

وَلا بُدَّ للقَلْبِ مِنْ آلَةٍ 
  وَرَأيٍ يُصَدِّعُ صُمَّ الصّفَا 

وَمَنْ يَكُ قَلْبٌ كَقَلْبي لَهُ
 يَشُقُّ إلى العِزِّ قَلْبَ التَّوَى

 وَكُلُّ طَرِيقٍ أتَاهُ الفَتَى   
على قَدَرِ الرِّجْلِ فيه الخُطَى

 وَنَام الخُوَيْدِمُ عَنْ لَيْلِنَا   
وَقَدْ نامَ قَبْلُ عَمًى لا كَرَى

 وَكانَ عَلى قُرْبِنَا بَيْنَنَا
 مَهَامِهُ مِنْ جَهْلِهِ وَالعَمَى

----------


## علي الغامدي

ابو العتاهيه


ركنَّا إلى الدنيَا الدنيئة ِ ضلَّة ً 
  وكَشفتِ الأطماعُ منَّا المساوِيَا   

وَإنّا لَنُرْمَى كُلَّ يَوْمٍ بعِبْرَة ٍ،
 نَراها، فَما تَزْدادُ إلاّ تَمادِيَا

 نُسَرّ بدارٍ أوْرَثَتْنَا تَضاغُناً   
عَلَيْها، وَدارٍ أوْرَثَتْنَا تَعادِيَا 

إذَا المرءُ لمْ يلبسْ ثياباً من التُّقَى
 تقلَّبَ عُرياناً وإنْ كانَ كاسِيَا

 أخي! كنْ على يأسٍ من النّاسِ كلّهمْ
 جميعاً وكُنْ ما عشتَ للهِ راجيَا

 ألمْ ترَ أنَّ اللهَ يكفي عبادَهُ
 فحسبُ عبادِ اللهِ باللهِ كافِيَا   

وَكمْ من هَناة ٍ، ما عَلَيكَ، لمَستَها 
  مِنَ الناسِ يوماً أو لمستَ الأفاعِيَا 

أخي! قد أبَى بُخلي وَبُخلُكَ أن يُرَى
 لذي فاقة ٍ منِّي ومنكَ مؤَاسِيَا 

كِلانَا بَطينٌ جَنْبُهُ، ظاهرُ الكِسَى ،
 وَفي النّاسِ مَن يُمسِي وَيُصْبحُ عارِيَا   

كأنِّي خُلقْتُ للبقاءِ مُخلَّداً
 وَأنْ مُدّة َ الدّنْيا لَهُ ليس ثانِيَا 

إلى الموتِ إلا أن يكونَ لمنْ ثَوى
 منَ الخَلقِ طُرّاً، حيثما كانَ لاقِيَا

 حسمْتَ المُنَى يا موتُ حسماً مُبرِّحاً 
  وعلَّمْتَ يا مَوْتُ البُكاءَ البواكِيا

 وَمَزّقْتَنَا، يا مَوْتُ، كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ، 
  وعرَّفتَنَا يا موتُ منكَ الدَّواهِيَا 

ألا يا طويلَ السهوِ أصبحتَ ساهياً
 وَأصْبَحتَ مُغترّاً، وَأصْبحتَ لاهِيَا 

أفي كُلِّ يومٍ نحن نلقى جنازة ً
 وفي كلِّ يومٍ منكَ نسمعُ مناديا

 وفي كلِّ يومٍ مِنكَ نرثِي لمعْوِلٍ 
  وفي كُلِّ يومٍ نحنُ نُسعدُ بالِيَا 

ألا أيّها البَاني لغَيرِ بَلاغَة ٍ،
 ألا لخَرابِ الدّهْرِ أصْبَحْتَ بانِيَا 

ألا لزَوالِ العُمْرِ أصْبَحْتَ بَانِياً؛
 وَأصْبَحتَ مُختالاً، فَخوراً، مُباهِيا

 كأنّكَ قد وَلّيتَ عن كُلّ ما تَرَى ، 
  وخلَّفْتَ مَنْ خلَّفْتَهُ عنكَ سالِيَا

----------


## علي الغامدي

بديع الحسن كم هذا التجنّي ... ومن أغراك بالإعراض عني 
حويت من الملاحة كل معنى... وحزت من الظرافة كل فن 
وأعرف قبلك الأغصان تُجنى ... فيا غصن الأراك أراك تجني 
وأعجب ما أحدث عنك أنّي ... فُتنتُ ، وأنت لم تعلم بأني ...

----------


## عماد الجيزى المصرى الأثرى

حبذا لو وضع البعضُ قصيدة: أخى جاوز الظالمون المدى..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  النابغة الجعدي:
حسبنا زمانًا كلَّ بيضاء شحمة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليالي إذ نغزو جذامًا وحميرا
إلى أنْ لقينا الحيَّ بكر بن وائل  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمانين ألفًا دارعين وحسَّرا
فلمَّا قرعنا النبع بالنبع بعضه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ببعض أبت عيدانه أن تكسَّرا
سقيناهم كأسًا سقونا بمثلها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكنَّنا كنَّا على الموت أصبرا
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

كعب بن زهير

إن يُدرككَ موتٌ أو مشيبٌ   
فقبلَك مات أقوامٌ وشابوا   

تَلَبَّثْنا وفَرَّطْنا رِجالاً   دُعُوا 
وإذا الأنامُ دُعُوا أجابوا   

وان سبيلنا لسبيلُ قومٍ   
شَهِدْنا الأمرَ بعدَهُمُ وغابوا   

فلا تَسأَلْ سَتَثْكَلُ كلُّ أُمٍّ   
إذا ما إخوة ٌ كثروا وطابوا

----------


## أم تميم

قال أبو يعقوب الخريمي يعاتبُ الوليد بن أبان .. 

 أتعجبُ مني إن صبرتُ على الأذى  .. وكنت امرأ ذا إربـةٍ متـجـملا 
 فإني بحـمـدِ الله لا رأي عاجـزٍ   ..  رأيتُ ولا أخطأت للحق مـفـصلا
 ولكن تدبرتُ الأمـور فلم أجـد  ..  سوى الحلم والإغضاء خيرًا وأفضلا 
 وأقسمُ لولا سالـف الودِّ بيـنـنا .. وعهدٌ أبت أركــانهُ أن تَزَيَّـلا 
 وأيامُكَ الغرُّ اللـواتي تقـدَّمـت .. وأوليـتـنيـها منعمًا متـطـولا
 رحلتُ قلوصَ الهَجـر ثم اقتعتدتها .. إلى البعد ماألفيت في الأرض معملا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
ومن يصنع المعروف (في غير أهله)  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُــلاق الذي لاقى مجـير أم عامرِ
أعــدَّ لها لمَّا استجــارت ببيته  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحاليب ألبـــان اللِّقــاح الـدَّرائرِ
وأسمنهــا حتى إذا ما تمكَّــنت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَــــرَتْه بأنيابٍ لها وأظـــــافرِ
فقل لذوي المعروف: هذا جزاء مَن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يجود بمعروفٍ على غير شاكرِ!
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

*
من روائع الشعر تصويريا فقط الشعر


** تذكـرت ليلـى والسنيـن الخواليـا ***  وأيـام لا نخشـى عـلـى اللهو ناهـيـا*

* خليلـيّ إن لا تبكيـانـي  ألتـمـس خلـيـلا *** إذا أنـزفـت دمـعـي بـكـى لـيـا*

* وقــد يجـمـع الله الشتيتـيـن  بعـدمـا *** يظـنّـان كــل الـظـن أن لا تلاقـيـا*

* قضاهـا لغيـري وابتلانـي بحبهـا  *** فهـلا بـشـيء غـيـر ليـلـى ابتلانـيـا*

* ولا سمّيـت عنـدي لهـا مـن سميـة *** مـن  النـاس إلا بـلّ دمعـي ردائيـا*

* أعــد الليـالـي ليـلـة بـعـد ليـلـة ***  وقــد عـشـت دهــرا لا أعــد الليالـيـا*

* أراني إذا صليـت يممـت نحوهـا ***  بوجهـي, وإن كـان المصلـى ورائيـا*

* ومابـي إشـراك ولكـن حبهـا *** وعظـم الجـوى  أعيـا الطبـيـب المـداويـا*

* أحب من الأسماء مـا وافـق اسمهـا *** أو أشبهـه  , أو كـان منـه مدانيـا*

* هـي السحـر إلا أن للسحـر رقيـة *** وإنـي لا ألـفـي لـهـا  الـدهـر راقـيـا*

* معذبتـي لـولاك ماكـنـت هائـمـا *** أبـيـت سخـيـن الـدمـع حــران  باكـيـا*

* أناجي الذي فـوق السمـاوات عرشـه *** ليكشـف حبـا بيـن جنبـي  ثاويـا*

* ألا يـا حمامـات العـراق أعينني *** علـى شجنـي , وابكيـن  مـثـل بكائـيـا*

* يقولـون ليلـى بالعـراق مريضـة *** فيـا ليتنـي كـنـت الطبـيـب  المـداويـا*

* تـمـر الليـالـي والشـهـور ولا أرى *** غـرامـي لـهـا يــزداد إلا  تـمـاديـا*

* على مثل ليلى يقتل المرء نفسه *** وإن كنت من ليلى على اليأس  طاويا*

* خليلـي إن ضنـوا بليلـى فقربـا لـي *** النعـش والأكفـان  واستغـفـرا لـيـا*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عبيد بن الأبرص:
أبلِغ أبا كَرِبٍ عنِّي وأُسرَتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَولًا سَيَذهَبُ غَورًا بَعدَ إنجادِ
يا عَمرو ما راحَ مِن قَومٍ ولا ابتَكَروا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلَّا ولِلمَوتِ في آثارِهِم حادي
فإن رأيتَ بِوادٍ حَيَّةً ذَكَرًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فامضِ ودَعني أُمارِس حَيَّةَ الوادي
لأَعرِفَنَّكَ بَعدَ المَوتِ تَندُبُني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي حَياتِيَ ما زَوَّدتَني زادي!

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بَلَوْتُ النَّاسَ قَرْنًا بَعْدَ قَرْنٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَلَمْ أَرَ غَيْرَ خَتَّالٍ وَقَالِي
 وَذُقْتُ مَرَارَةَ الْأَشْيَاءِ جَمْعًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَمَا طَعْمٌ أَمَرُّ مِنْ السُّؤَالِ 
وَلَمْ أَرَ فِي الْخُطُوبِ أَشَدَّ هَوْلًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَصْعَبَ مِنْ مُعَادَاةِ الرِّجَالِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
تفنى اللَّذاذة ممَّن نال صفوتَها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من الحرامِ، ويبقى الإثم والعارُ
تبقى عواقب سوءٍ من مغبَّتها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا خير في لـذَّةٍ من بعدها النَّـارُ
_

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

وقال صالح بن عبد القدوس:
اِذا لَم تَستَطيع شَيئاً فَدَعهُ     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:      وَجاوِزه اِلى ما تَستَطيع

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:
مَن رأى الدنيا بِعَينَي بَصيرٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم تَكَد تَخطُرُ منه بِبالِ
إنَّما المِسكينُ حَقًّا يقينًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَن غَدا يَأمَنُ صَرفَ اللَّيالي
ما أرى لي ظالِماً غَيرَ نَفسي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيحَ نَفسي ما لِنَفسي وَمالي
يا مُضيعَ الجِدِّ بِالهَزلِ مِنهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَن يُبالي منك ما لا تُبالي
لو عَقَلنا ما نَرى لَانتَفَعنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واعتَبَرنا بِالقُرونِ الخَوالي
احتِيالُ المَرءِ تَأتي عَلَيهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ساعَةٌ تَقطَعُ كُلَّ احتِيالِ!

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

فدعني مـن غرناطـة وديارها
                   وشنيل فالحسن انتهى للجزائر
وما تفضل الحمراء بيضاء عادة                   مقرطة بالبـدر ذات غدائـر

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية.. أيضاً:لِمَن طَلَلٌ أُسائِلُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُعَطَّلَةٌ مَنازِلُهُ
غَداةَ رَأَيتُهُ تَنْعى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَعاليهُ أَسافِلُهُ
وَكُنتُ أَراهُ مَأهولًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَكِن بادَ آهِلُهُ
لِمَنزِلِ وَحدَةٍ بَينَ الـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـمَقابِرِ أَنتَ نازِلُهُ
قَصيرِ السَمكِ قَد رُصَّت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَلَيكَ بِهِ جَنادِلُهُ
بَعيدِ تَزاوُرِ الجيرا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نِ ضَيِّقَةٍ مَداخِلُهُ
أَأَيَّتُها المَقابِرُ فيـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـكِ مَن كُنّا نُنازِلُهُ
وَمَن كُنّا نُتاجِرُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَن كُنّا نُعامِلُهُ
وَمَن كُنّا نُعاشِرُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَن كُنّا نُداخِلُهُ
وَمَن كُنّا نُفاخِرُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَن كُنّا نُطاوِلُهُ
وَمَن كُنّا نُشارِبُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَن كُنّا نُؤاكِلُهُ
وَمَن كُنّا نُرافِقُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَن كُنّا نُنازِلُهُ
وَمَن كُنّا نُكارِمُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمَن كُنّا نُجامِلُهُ
وَمَن كُنّا لَهُ إِلفًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَليلًا ما نُزايِلُهُ
وَمَن كُنّا بِلا مَينٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَحايِيناً نُواصِلُهُ
فَحَلَّ مَحَلَّةً مَن حَلَّـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـها صُرِمَت حَبائِلُهُ
أَلا إِنَّ المَنِيَّةَ مَنـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـهَلٌ وَالخَلقُ ناهِلُهُ
أَواخِرُ مَن تَرى تَفنى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَما فَنِيَت أَوائِلُهُ
_

----------


## المرابط الجكني

وقال المختار بن حامدون الشنقيطي في رثاء عمه بارك الله بن محمذن بن محنض بابه المتوفى سنة 1362هـ  

*مغنى التقى والنّقـى والعلـمِ والتُّـؤدَهْ*وا  حلمِ والعـدلِ والاحسـانِ والنّجـدَهْ*

*والجـودِ والمجـدِ والعليـاءِ أجمعِهـا*والسؤد  ِ العِدِّ لا يحصِي الثنـا عـددَهْ*

*والنفـعُ مجتديـا والـدفـع معتـديـا*والبذل   عن عِـدةٍ والبـذلُ دون عِـدَهْ*

*والهديُ فـي زمـن لا مُهتديـن بِـه*والرشدُ أزمان لم يؤت امـرؤٌ رشـدَهْ*

*وطيبُ نيـةِ نفـس لا انطـواء لهـا*إلا علي الخيـر عنـه غيـرُ مبتعـدَهْ*

*بعيـدةٌ عـن نـواهـي الله نائـيـةٌ*تخشى الوعيد وترجو نيل مـا وعـدَهْ*

*من شدةِ الخوفِ منـه واليقيـنِ بـه*ترى الفرائص طـول الدهـر مرتعِـدَهْ*

*والصومُ في الصيف حدُّ السيف صومُكهُ*وقومةُ الليل تولـي الركعـةَ السجـدَهْ*

*والقصدُ في مِشيةٍ والغضُّ مـن بصـر*وصوتٌ أحسِن بمغضوضٍ ومقتصـدَهْ*

*والمنطقُ الفصلُ قد بـان البيـان بـه*كأنـه خــرزات الــدر منتـضـدَهْ*

*أمسى خلاء وأمسـى أهلُـه احتملـوا*فمـا علـي لُبـدٍ أخنـى أتـي لُبـدَهْ*

*فالله أكبـر لسـت الـيـوم تسمـعـه*فيـه ولا سمـع الله لـمـن حـمـدَهْ*

*ولا تشـم ذكِـيّ المسـك مـن خُلُـق*أذكى من الورد لاقى الدلـو أو أسـدَهْ*

*ولا تـرى صـدقـاتٍ ثــم وادقــةً*من كـف حاتـم جـود لا تعـدُّ يـدَهْ*

*إلا الفـرات إذا هـبّ الريـاحُ لــه*ترمـى غواربُـه فـي عبـرِهِ زبـدَهْ*

*كـفٌّ مبـاركـةٌ طـابـت فحاملـهـا*أبٌ لـه المتنـبـي وابـنـه عـبـدَهْ*

*لم يعتمد قط في غيـر السجـودِ بهـا*إلا علي كتـب فـي الديـن معتمـدَهْ*

*فلتبكـه الكتـبُ وليندُبـهُ مسـجـدَهْ*فكم بكى في سجودٍ فيـه قـد سَجَـدَهْ*

*ولنحتسب نحن ولنصبر ونـرض فمـاال*معبود قاضيه راضيـه الـذي عبـدَهْ*

*إيـاهُ نعبـد لـم نشـرك بـه أحـدًا*مفوضيـن إليـه نرتـجـي مــدَدَهْ*

*والحمـد لله إنــا راجـعـون لــه*أفعالُـه العـدلُ فينـا غيـر منتَـقَـدَهْ*

*يـا رب صـل علـي طـه وأسرتِـه*ووارثي  ه الألـى قـد جـددوا جـدَدَهْ*

*وارحم جـدودًا وإخوانـا لنـا سلفُـوا*وبـارك الله فـي الأبنـاءِ والحـفـدَهْ*

----------


## المرابط الجكني

قال المؤرخ الشهير والأديب الكبير
الأستاذ المختار بن حامِدُنْ يرثى أحد أعلام الشناقطة 
غرة دهره وفريد عصره شيخ الشيوخ محمد عالى بن عدود
تغمد الله الجميعَ برحمته  




نقصـد فـي سيـد الرثـاءِ وإنـمـا*نكـرر أو نتـلـو ثـنـاءً تقـدمـا

فننظُـم منـه نسخـةً طبـقَ أصلهـا*فمـا غـادرت مـداحـهُ متـردمـا

حديثٌ معادٌ فيـه تحصيـلُ حاصـلٍ*و مَخضُ مياه لا يحصـلُ غيـرَ مـا

ومن خانه التحصيلُ يَقْنَـعْ بحاصـلٍ*ومـن يَجـدْ مـاءً تُـرابًـا تيمـمـا

و إلا تكـن إبـلٌ فَمِعْـزَى وَوَابِــلٌ*فطل   وإن لم نجـنِ تمـرًا فَحِصْرِمـا

ولكـن للمـحـزونِ لابــد آهــةً*ومـن يدكـر عهـدَ الحبيـبِ ترنَّمـا

مضى شيخنا عنـا المبـاركُ سعيـه*محمـدَ العالـى المراتـب والسـمـا

بديـن قويـمٍ فـى سريرتـه سَـرَى*وخالطَ منهُ العظـمَ واللَّحْـمَ و الدَّمـا

يمثل من هَـدْيِ الصحابـةِ صـورة ً*ويا حبـذا هَـدْيُ الصحابـةِ مغنمـا

كما تعكـسُ المـرآةُ وجهًـا أمامَهـا*ويحكى الصدى الصوت الفخيمَ المرخما

وطبـع مثالـيٍّ كحُـبْـسٍ مُعـقـبٍ*على الشيـخِ محصـور بـإلا وإنمـا

ووافـرُ علـمٍ كـان فيـنـا يبـثـه*وكنـا إلـى تعبيـره جمـع أَهْيَـمـا

وأعمـالُ بـرٍ صالحـات تزيـنُـه*بها الـودُّ مجعـولٌ لـه أيْـنَ يممـا

وعمـا تبقـى مـن حميـد خِصَالـه*أرى الصمت أَوْلَى بى مـن أن تكلمـا

فما لـم أقلـه فليُقَـسْ رمـلُ عالـجٍ*يحاولُ مُحصيهِ الصعودَ إلـى السمـا

على أن مَـا فيـهِ مـن الخيـر كلِّـه*تجسـدَ فــي أبنـائـه وتجسـمـا

فلقـاه مـولاه سُـرورًا ونَـضـرةً*وزادَ بنِـيـهِ عِـــزةً وتـقـدمـا

بنى الشيخ صبرًا إنَّنِـى إن صبرتُـمُ*صبرتُ و إلا أسكـبُ الدمـعَ عَنْدَمـا

أقلدُكُـمْ مـا قلـد الشـعـبُ مالـكـا*وأصحابـ  ُ والأشعـريَّ ومَـا و مَـا

حدِيثِـى و قُرْءَانِـى عليكـمْ وفيكـمُ*وفيـه وفيهـا فيـك فيـك وفِيكُمـا

وكان أبُوكـم مالِكـى وابـن مالكـى*فلا عـذرَ لـى أن لا أكـون متممـا

فللهِ منـكـم وارثُــونَ لعـلـمـه*وأخلاق   الـلاءى بهـا أَرِجَ الْحِمَـى

ولله شهـرٌ عَــبَّ مـنـهُ مُكافـئـا*لمن كان شهر عـب بـدءًا و مختمـا

ولله أفــقٌ حُــمَّ فـيـهِ أفُـولـه*وعـاشَ بـهِ نَجْمًـا وخلـفَ أنْجُمـا
-----------------------
البيت المشار إليه بالأحمر فيه ما فيه لكني أوردته لوروده في الأصل ...

و ستتواصل هذه المختارات من الشعر الشنقيطي انشاء الله

----------


## المرابط الجكني

يقول الشيخ سيدي محمد بن الشيخ سيديا رحمه الله 




*أدمعـا تبقيـان بغـرب عيـن**وقدعاينتـم  ـا دار الكـنـيـن*

*أليس مـن الوفـاء لقاطنيهـا**إذالـ  ة مايصـان بكـل عـيـن*

*بلى إن البكـاء علـى المغانـي**بمنهاج الصبابة فـرض عيـن*

*وإن لم يبق منها غيـر رسـم**كوشم فـي نواشـر معصميـن*

*فـإن لهـا يـدا دينـا علينـا**وحتـم أن يـؤدى كـل ديــن*

*أفاويق الصفاء بهـا ارتضعنـا**مـدى حوليـن كانـا كامليـن*

*ولم يسحر فـؤادي قـط طـرف**سوى طرفيـن فيهـا ساحريـن*

*فذانـك تاركـا قلبـي وروحـي**لنيـران المحـبـة صاليـيـن*

*فعـوجـا ياخليـلـي الـذيـن**همـا منـي بمنزلـة اليـديـن*

*عليهـا باكيـيـن وحييـاهـا**معـي حييتمـا مـن صاحبيـن*

*قفـا ثـم إرجعـا الأبصارفيهـا**وع  ـودا فارجعـاهـا كرتـيـن*

*بهـا مترسميـن لهـا وكونـا**إذا لــم تبكـيـا متباكيـيـن*

*وإن جمـدت عيونكمـا كلانـي**إلـى عينيـن لـى نضاختيـن*

*وكونـا عاذريـن ولا تكـونـا**إذا لـم تسعـدانـي عاذلـيـن*

*فما لكما سوى الذكـرى سبيـل**علـي فلستمـا بمسيطـريـن*

*وقد حـوت الميامـن منـزلات**وريع بنـي المبـارك منزليـن*

*ومغنى حول ذات القـرم عـاف**وآخــر دارس بالتيـرسـيـن*

*ودار حول حقف النصف أقـوت**وأخـرى أقفـرت بالتوأمـيـن*

*سقاهـا كـل منهمـر العزالـي**من الأزمات يغسـل كـل ريـن*

*فتصبح غبـة الأجـراز تحكـي**مصانعهـا تعاويـذ اللجـيـن*

*وتشبـه فـي غلائلـه هدايـا**برزن الى الزفـاف بكـل زيـن*

*معاهد عندنا في الحـب فاقـت**معاهـد منـعـج والرقمتـيـن*

*ليالـي لا أحـاذر أن ألاقــي**صدودا مـن سعـاد ولا بثيـن*

*ولم تقـل العـذاري أنـت عـم**نعـدك عندنـا أحـد الأبـيـن*

*تحن الى الشباب ولسـت منـه**على حظ سـوى خفـي حنيـن*

*فقلت لهن إن يك وخـط فـودي**يسـوء الفاليـات إذا فليـنـي*

*فكم يوم يعـز علـى الفوالـي**بـه منـي فـراق المفرقـيـن*

*وكم يوم وتـرت بـه العـذاري**كيـوم مهلهـل بالشعثمـيـن*

*يجبن إذا دعا الداعون باسمـي**كأني عندهـن إبـن الحسيـن*

*تلاحظني العبور مـع الغميصـا**فآنـف عنهـمـا للمرزمـيـن*

*وإن أبدت لي الجـوزا وشاحـا**سلكت بهـا سبيـل الشعرييـن*

*وإن تشـر الثريـا لـي بكـف**خضيـب قلـت عنـى للبطيـن*

*وحيث بنات نعش درن حولـي**تركـت وصالهـا للفرقـديـن*

*وكم شمـس بهالتهـا تحلـت**ولاحت بالـزوال خـلال غيـن*

*وغـار البـدر إذ ولتـه منهـا**نـوارا فـازدريـت النيـريـن*

*ولا عجـب إذاخنتـن عـهـدي**وآثرتـن إقصـائـي وبيـنـي*

*فقد خنتن في القدمـاء عبـدي**ن قبلـي للمهيمـن صالحيـن*

*ومن شرخ الشباب أعتضت حلما**وحال الحلم إحـدى الحسنييـن*

*وكنت إذاعزمت علـى ارعـواء**وجدت عزيمتـي إسـراء قيـن*

*وكـم سامـرت سمـارا فتـوا**الى المجد انتموا مـن محتديـن*

*حووا أدبا على حسـب فداسـوا**أديـم الفرقديـن بأخمصـيـن*

*أذاكـر جمعهـم ويذاكـرونـي**بكـ  ل تخالـف فـي مذهبـيـن*

*كخلف الليث والنعمـان طـورا**وخلف الاشعري مـع الجوينـي*

*وأوراد الجنـيـدوفـرقـت  ـيـه**إذا وردوا شـراب المشربـيـن*

*وأقـوال الخليـل وسيبـويـه**وأهلـ  ي كوفـة والأخفشـيـن*

*نوضح حيث تلتبـس المعانـي**دقيق الفـرق بيـن المعنييـن*

*وأطـوارا نمـيـل لـذكـر دارا**وكسرى الفارسـي وذي رعيـن*

*ونحو الستة الشعـراء ننحـوا**ونحـو مهلـهـل ومرقشـيـن*

*وشعـر الأعمييـن إذا أردنــا**وإن شئنـا فشعـر الأعشييـن*

*ونذهـب تـارة لأبـي نـواس**ونذهب تـارة لإبـن الحسيـن*

*وإني والنهـى تنهـى وتجلـو**خفايا اللبس فـي المتشابهيـن*

*عدتنـي أن أصافـي كـل خـل**مخايـل مـن مداهنـة وميـن*

*كلا أخـوي يظهـر لـي ودادا**فأعرف ما يُسـر كـلا الأخيـن*

*فمن يك راغبا في القرب منـي**يجدنـي دون مـاء المقلتـيـن*

*ومن يوثر قلاي فليـس شيـئ**يواصـل بينـه أبـدا وبيـنـي*

*ألاحظ من خليطـي كـل زيـن**كما أُغضي له عن كـل شيـن*

*ولا أصغي إلى العـوراء حتـى**يـرى أنـي أصـم المسمعيـن*

*وما جهل الجهـول بمستفِـزي**ومالـ  ي بالدنيـة مـن يـديـن*

*وأحمل كل مـا يأتـي خليلـي**لـه إلا عـبـوس الحاجبـيـن*

*وليس يهولني مـن مستشيـط**تهـدده بنـفـض المـذرويـن*

*وعندي جانب في الهـزل ليـن**وآخر عنـد جـدي غيـر ليـن*

*وقد يلفـى إذا الجلـى إدلهمـت**أسامة من يظن أبـا الحصيـن*

*ومهمـا يعرنـي للهم ضـيـف**يجـر مـن البلابـل ضيفنيـن*

*جعلـت قـراه أكـوم قيسريـا**هجان اللـون جـون الذفرييـن*

*كـأن صنانـه المنبـاع نقـس**تحـدر مـن جوانـب قمقميـن*

*علـى ليتيـن كالترسيـن مُـدا**إلى كالقصر رحـب القصرييـن*

*يزم عـن الكـلال وكـل نعـت**يعاب سوى إنفتـال المرفقيـن*

*رعى روض الحمى غضا نضيرا**فلم يحتـج لمـاء الدحرضيـن*

*وعن صدَّا له السعـدان أغنـى**إلـى أمـد إنسـلاخ جمادييـن*

*لـه افتـر الكمـام بكـل ثغـر**وبكّـاه الغمـام بكـل عـيـن*

*فملكـه الرعـاة الأمـر حتـى**كساه النـي نسـج المشفريـن*

*تثبطـه أداهـم مــن حـديـد**ينوء بهـا مدانـي الساعديـن*

*إلي أن كاد وهـو بـلا جنـاح**يطيـر بقـوة فـي المنكبـيـن*

*هنـاك علونـه بقتـود رحـل**حمـاه الكتـر مـس المتنييـن*

*فحاول أن يبارى فـي البـراري**هجفـي سـابـق بالدونكـيـن*

*يسير الخيطفـى حينـا وحينـا**يـراوح بيـن كلتـا الخيزليـن*

*يولـى المعـز اخفافـا خفافـا**تغـادر كـل صخـر فلقتـيـن*

*تقاذف بينهـا الظـران شتـى**تقـاذف أيمنييـن أعسـريـن*

*به احيـي التدانـي كـل حيـن**وأدنـو للتنائـي كـل حـيـن*

*أغـادره وقبـلـي مستحـيـل**عليـه الأيـن ذا ظلـع وأيـن*

*وأرحلـه سليـمـا منسـمـاه**وأرجعـ  ه رثـيـم المنسمـيـن*

*ولو لـم ألفـه اصـلا لطـارت**بي العزمـات بيـن الخافقيـن*

*فللعزمـات أجنـحـة تـدانـي**كلمح الطرف بيـن الشاحطيـن*

*فشطـر المشرقيـن تـام آنـا**وآونــة تــام المغربـيـن*

*وليـس كمثلهـا وزر لــلاق**مـن الدهـر ازورار الجانبيـن*

*فمـا حـر يقـر بـدار هـون**ولـو كانـت مقـر الوالـديـن*

*وأهل المرء نيـل غنـى وجـاه**وهل يسعى الرجال لغيـر ذيـن*

*ومسقـط رأسـه ضـر ونفـع**وإلا فـإتـبـاع القـارظـيـن*

*فمـال المنذريـن يعـد فـقـرا**بـلا عـز ومـال الحارثـيـن*

*وعـز الحارثـيـن يُـعـد ذلا**بـلا مـال وعـز المنـذريـن*

*فعش حرا فـإن لـم تستطعـه**فضربا في عراض الجحفلييـن*

*وهون في أقاص النـاس هيـن**وهون في العشيرة غيـر هيـن*

*فما المنكور من أصـل وعيـن**بكالمعروف من أصـل وعيـن*

*ولما صاح مـن فـؤادي نذيـر**وصـرح ثانيـا بالعارضـيـن*

*وقبل الشيـب إيجـادي نعانـي**فليـس الشيـب أول ناعيـيـن*

*وداعي القلب بالتجريـب نـادى**وداعـي الله أنـدى الدعيـيـن*

*سلا قلبي عـن الدنيـا لكونـي**ومـا أهـواه منهـا فانيـيـن*

*وإنـي إن ظفـرت بـه فلسنـا**علـى حـال تـدوم بباقيـيـن*

*ولكـنـا إذا طـبـق تـولـى**علـى طبـق ترانـا راكبييـن*

*وعن عهد الشبيبـة والملاهـي**وأيـا  م الميـامـن والكنيـيـن*

*سوى أني أستباح حريم صبري**هوى الحرميين أشرف موطنيين*

*وسوف تفي العزائم و المهارى**بوعـد منجـز مـن وافيـيـن*

*فقـد منيننـي قبـل المنـايـا**مـرور ركائبـي بالدهنـويـن*

*ينازعـن الأعـنـة سالـكـات**ممر الجيـش بيـن العدوتيـن*

*تبـادر بالحجيـج ورود بــدر**ويحدوها الحنيـن الـى حنيـن*

*قواصد رابغـا تبغـي اغتسـالا**وإحرام  ـا لـديـه وركعتـيـن*

*تمـر بـذي طـوى متناسيـات**لفرط الشوق كل طـوى وغيـن*

*مـن التنعيـم يدعوهـا كـداء**الى البطحـاء بيـن الأخشبيـن*

*على بـاب السـلام مسلمـات**بتطـواف وسعـي عاجليـيـن*

*تناخ لحاجتـي دنيـا وأخـرى**هنـاك فتنثـنـي بالحاجتـيـن*

*ببيـت الله ملمـس كـل حـاج**تعالـى الله عـن كيـف وأيـن*

*حـمـى إن أمـــه لاج وراج**يكونـا آمنييـن وغانميـيـن*

*فمـن يجهـل حمايتـه يسائـل**أمير الجيش عنـه وذا اليديـن*

*إلى خيف المحصـب رائحـات**بكل أشـم ضاحـي الوجنتيـن*

*وتغـدو بالشـروق مـبـادرات**بنـا إجلـي نـعـام جافلـيـن*

*من التعريف مسيـا صـادرات**يخـدن منكـبـات المأزمـيـن*

*ومن جمـع يسـرن مغلسـات**لوقفـة ساعـة بالمشعـريـن*

*ببطـن محـسـر مترامـيـات**لأول  ـى الجمـر دون الأخريـن*

*وترجـع إن أفاضـت لابـثـات**ثــلاث ليـائـل أو ليلتـيـن*

*وللبيـت العتيـق مـودعـات**قد إرتاحـت لإحـدى الراحتيـن*

*وأخـرى لـم تكـن لتنـال إلا**مرور محل إحـدى الهجرتيـن*

*إليها من كدى يهبطـن صبحـا**هبـوط السيـل بيـن القنتيـن*

*توخى مسجد التقـوى تحـرى**منـاخ محمـد والصاحبـيـن*

*تمـر بـذي الحليفـة حالفـات**علـى الألبـاب بيـن اللابتيـن*

*فتستقصى بها الركبـات منهـا**من القصوى مكـان الركبتيـن*

*ولا تلقـي عصـي السيـر إلا**إذا وصلت لثانـي المسجديـن*

*ضريح المصطفى صلـى عليـه**مـع التسليـم رب المشرقيـن*

*يحـف خليفتـاه بـه فـأكـرم**بهم مـن مصطفـى وخليفتيـن*

*وأصحاب البقيع ومـن حوتـه**مـن الابـرار كلتـا البقعتيـن*

*جـزوا عنـا بريـحـان وروح**عليهـم لـن يـزالا دائمـيـن*

*وأوتوا جنتيـن دنـت عليهـم**بخيـر جنـى ظـلال الجنتيـن*

*أولاك النـاس أهـل الله حـقـا**حماة الديـن بالأسـل الردينـي*

*بهـم يـارب عاملنـا جميعـا**بلطفـك دائمـا فـي الحالتيـن*

*وبالمأمول جـد فضـلا علينـا**وقِ الأسواء في الداريـن تيـن*

*وبالحسنى لنـا فأختـم إلهـي**كتـاب الحافظيـن الكاتبـيـن*

----------


## المرابط الجكني

يامعشر البلغاء / للشيخ سيدي محمد بن الشيخ سيديا




*يامعشر البلغاءهل مـن لوذعـي**يهدي حجاه لمقصـد لـم يبـدع**إني هممت بـأن أقـول قصيـدة**بكرا فاعيانـي وجـود  المطلـع**لكم اليد الطولى علـي إن  أنتـم**ألفيتمـوه ببقعـة أو مـوضـع**فأستعملو النظر السديد ومن يجد**لي ما أحـاول منكـم  فليصـدع**وحذار من خلع العذار على  الديا**رووقفة الـزوار بيـن  الأربـع**وإفاضة العبرات في  عرصاتهـا**وتردد الزفـرات بيـن الأضلـع**وتذاكـر السمـار  بالأخبارمـن**أعص  ار دولـة قيصـر أو  تبـع**والقينة الشنبا تجـاذب  مزهـرا**والقهوة الصهبا بكـأس  متـرع**وتداعي الأبطال في رهج  القتـا**ل الى النزال بكل لـدن مشـرع**فجميع هذا قـد تداولـه الـورى**حتى غدا ما فيه موضع  إصبـع**والشعر ليس كما يقـول المـدع**صعب المقادة مستـدق المهيـع**كم عز مـن قـح بليـغ  قبلنـا**أو من اديب حافـظ كالأصمعـى**هل غادرت هل غادر الشعراء في**بحر القصيد لطامع مـن مطمـع**والحـول يمكثـه زهيـر حجـة**أن القوافي لسن طـوع الإمعـي**إنالقريض مزلـة مـن  رامهـا**فهو المكلف جمع ما لـم يجمـع**إن يتبع القدمـا أعـاد حديثهـم**بعد الفشوّ وضـل إن لـم يتبـع**والشعر للتطريـب أول  وضعـه**فلغير ذلـك قبلنـا لـم  يوضـع**وإليه ترتـاح النفـوس  غلبـة**فيميلهـا طبعـا بغيـر تطـبـع**ينسـاغ للأذهـان أول  مــرة**ويزيد حسنا ثانيا فـي المرجـع**فيخال سبق السمع من لم يستمع**ويعود سامعه كـأن لـم يسمـع**كالروض يغدو السرح فيه وتنثني**عند الـرواح كأنـه لـم يرتـع**من كان مسطاعـا لـه  فليأتـه**وليقن راحته إمرؤ لـم  يسطـع**والجل من شعراء أهـل زماننـا**ما إن أرى في ذا له من مطمـع**واليوم إمـا سـارق مستوجـب**قطع اليمين وحسمهـا  فليقطـع**أوغاصـب متجاسـر لـم يثنـه**عن همه حد العوالـي  الشـرع**مهما رأى يومـا سوامـا رتعـا**شن المغار على السـوام الرتـع**فكأنـه فـي عـدوه وعـدائـه**فعل السليك وسلمة بن  الأكـوع*

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

ومن لم تكن كتب الموطا ببيته×××فذاك من التوفيق بيت مُخَيّبُ

----------


## أبو أنس مصطفى البيضاوي

> ومن لم تكن كتب الموطا ببيته×××فذاك من التوفيق بيت مُخَيّبُ


هذا البيت مثلا من كلام بعض الأندلسيين في ذكر مفاخر الموطأ للإمام مالك رحمه الله ومدى قيمته عند الناس في زمانهم(الأندلسي  ن).فقلما تلج بيتا إلا وفيه نسخ الموطأ متنا أو شرحا ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:
أَيُّها الباني لِهَدمِ اللَيالي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اِبنِ ما شِئتَ سَتَلقى خَرابا
أَأَمِنتَ المَوتَ وَالمَوتُ يَأبى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِكَ وَالأَيّامُ إِلّا انقِلابا
هَل تَرى الدُنيا بِعَينَي بَصيرٍ؟  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِنَّما الدُنيا تُحاكي السَرابا
إِنَّما الدُنيا كَفَيءٍ تَوَلَّى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أو كَما عايَنتَ فيهِ الضَبابا
نارُ هَذا المَوتِ في الناسِ طُرًّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كُلَّ يَومٍ قَد تَزيدُ التِهابا
إِنَّما الدُنيا بَلاءٌ وَكَدٌّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَاكتِئابٌ قَد يَسوقُ اِكتِئابا
ما استَطابَ العَيشَ فيها حَليمٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا، وَلا دامَ لَهُ ما اِستَطابا
أَيُّها المَرءُ الَّذي قَد أَبى أَنْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَهجُرَ اللَهوَ بِها وَالشَبابا
وَبَنى فيها قُصورًا ودورًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَبَنى بَعدَ القِبابِ القِبابا
وَرَأى كُلَّ قَبيحٍ جَميلاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَبى لِلغَيِّ إِلّا ارتِكابا
أَنتَ في دارٍ تَرى المَوتَ فيها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُستَشيطاً قَد أَذَلَّ الرِقابا!!
ما أَرى الدُنيا عَلى كُلِّ حَيٍّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نالَها إِلّا أَذىً وَعَذابا
بَينَما الإِنسانُ حَيٌّ قَويٌّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إِذ دَعاهُ يَومُهُ فَأَجابا
غَيرَ أَنَّ المَوتَ شَيءٌ جَليلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَترُكُ الدورَ يَباباً خَرابا
أَيُّ عَيشٍ دامَ فيها لِحَيٍّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَيُّ حَيٍّ ماتَ فيها فَآبا
أَيُّ مُلكٍ كانَ فيها لِقَومٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قَبلَنا لَم يُسلَبوهُ استِلابا
إِنَّما داعي المَنايا يُنادي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  احمِلوا الزادَ وَشُدّوا الرِكابا
جَعَلَ الرَحمَنُ بَينَ المَنايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَنفُسَ الخَلقِ جَميعاً نِهابا
لَيتَ شِعري عَن لِساني أَيَقوى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَومَ عَرضي أَن يَرُدَّ الجَوابا؟!
لَيتَ شِعري بِيَمينِيَ أُعطى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَم شِمالي عِندَ ذاكَ الكِتابا
سامِحِ الناسَ فَإِنّي أَراهُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَصبَحوا إِلّا قَليلاً ذِئابا!
أَفشِ مَعروفَكَ فيهِم، وَأَكثِرْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثُمَّ لا تَبغِ عَلَيهِ ثَوابا!
وَسَلِ اللَهَ إِذا خِفتَ فَقرًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَهوَ يُعطيكَ العَطايا الرِغابا
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي:
وجدتُ مُدى الحَوادِثِ واقِعاتٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بلَبَّــــاتِ المُـثَـلَّــــ  ــــبِ والحُوارِ
عليكَ العَقــــــــلَ وافعَــل مارَآهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جَــميلاً فهُــوَ مُشتارُ الشِـــــوارِ
إذا أخلَصَت للخَلَّاقِ سِـــــــــرًّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَلَيسَت مِن ضَوائِرَكَ الضَواري
وإنْ مَرَّ الصُـــــــوارُ فَلا تَلَفَّـــــتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِمُطَّـــــردِ النَسيمِ إِلى الصُـــوارِ
فَوارٍ مِن زِنــــــــــــ  ـادِكَ مِثلُ كابٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  متى ما حَــلَّتِ الغِيَرُ الفَـواري
_

----------


## ابوالبراء الازدي

فتى مات بين الطعن والضرب ميتة....تقوم مقام النصر إن فاته النصر
وما مات حتى مات مضرب سيفه.... من الضربواعتلت على القنا السمر
غدا غدوة والحمد نسج ردائه.... فلم ينصرفإلا واكفانه الاجر
تردى ثياب الموت حمرا فما دجا له....الليل إلا وهي من سندس خضر 
مضى طاهر الاثواب لم يبق روضة.... غداةثوى إلا اشتهت انها قبر 
عليك سلام الله وقفا فاننى..... رأيتالكريم الحر ليس له عمر

وقد كان فوتالموت سهلا فرده .....اليه الحفاظ المر والخلق الوعر 
ونفس تعافالضيم حتى كأنه...... هو الكفر يوم الروع أو دونه الكفر 
فاثبت فيمستنقع الموت رجله.... وقال لها من تحت اخمصك الحشر

تردى ثيابالموت حمرا فما اتى...... لها الليل إلا وهى من سندس خضر

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البُحتري:
جُعِلتُ فِداكَ الدَهرُ لَيسَ بِمُنفَكِّ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِنَ الحادِثِ المَشكُوِّ وَالنازِلِ المُشكي
وما هذهِ الأيـامُ إلَّا مَنازِلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَمِن مَنزِلٍ رَحبٍ، وَمِن مَنزِلٍ ضَنكِ
وقد هَذَّبَتكَ النائِباتُ وإنَّما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صَفَا الذَّهَبُ الإبريزُ قَبلَكَ بالسَّبكِ
وما أنتَ بالمهزوزِ جَأشاً على الأذى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا المُتَفَرِّي الجِلدَتَينِ عَلى الدَّعكِ
أمَا في نَبِيِّ اللهِ يوسُفَ أسوةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِمِثلِكَ محبوسـًا عَلى الظُلمِ وَالإفكِ
أَقامَ جَميلَ الصَبرِ في السِّجنِ بُرهَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَآلَ بِهِ الصَبرُ الجَميلُ إِلى المُلكِ 
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عمرو بن معدي كرب: ويبقى بعد حِلمِ القومِ حِلمي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويفني قبل زادِ القـــــومِ زادي
ومن عَجَبٍ عجبتُ له حديثٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بديعٌ ليس من بِدَعِ السَّــــدادِ
تَمَـــــــنَّى أن يلاقـــيني قُيَيـــــسٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَدِدتُ وأينـــــما منّي وِدادي
أُريــــــدُ حَيــاتَهُ وَيُريد قَتــــلي!  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَذِيرك من خليلِكَ من مُرادِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
على الرُغمِ من أنفِ المكارِمِ والعُلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غَدَت دارُهُ قَفْرًا ومَغْنَاهُ بَلْقَعَا
ألَم تَرَ أنَّ البَأسَ أصبَحَ بعدهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَشَلَّ وأنَّ الجودَ أصبَحَ أجْدَعَا
فمُرَّا على قَبرِ المُسَوَّدِ وانظُرا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلى المجدِ والعلياءِ كيف تَخَشَّعَا
فإن يَكُ وارَاهُ التُرابُ فكَبِّرا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على الجودِ والمعروفِ والفَضلِ أرْبَعَا
ولا تسأَمَا نَوْحًا عليهِ مُكَرَّرًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونوحًا لِفَقدِ العارفاتِ مُرَجَّعَا
فَما كانَ (قَيسٌ) هَلكُهُ هَلكٌ واحِدٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكِنَّهُ بُنيانُ قومٍ تَضَعْضَعَا
ولا تحسَبَا أنِّي أُوَارِيْهِ وحْدَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَكِنَّني وارَيْتُهُ والنَّدَى مَعَا
_

----------


## خلوصي

و من عيون الشعر قول خلوصي  :Smile:  :

يوم أن كنا صغارا   --  نحسب الأيام زهـرا 
فإذا الأيام تنسيـ   --  نا سويعات المسـرة
يوم ان كنت خلياً  --  من هموم النفس طرّا
لم يكن بالقلب وردٌ --  شوكه أدمى و أزرى 
قرضه ارتجالاً و هو يرى تلاميذ المدارس يخرجون ظهراً .. و به ما به !

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
لو صَحَّحَ الدَمعُ لي أو ناصَحَ الكَمَدُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَقَلَّما صَحِباني الروحُ وَالجَسَدُ
خانَ الصَفاءَ أَخٌ كانَ الزَمانُ لَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَخاً فَلَم يَتَخَوَّن جِسمَهُ الكَمَدُ
تَساقُطُ الدَمعِ أَدنى ما بُليتُ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الحُبِّ إِذ لَم تَساقَطُ مُهجَةٌ وَيَدُ
لا وَالَّذي رَتَكَت تَطوي الفِجاجَ لَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سَفائِنُ البَرِّ في خَدِّ الثَرى تَخِدُ
لأَنفَدَنَّ أسىً إذ لَم أَمُتْ أسَفاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أو يَنفَدُ العُمرُ بي أو يَنفَدُ الأبَدُ
عَنِّي إلَيكِ فإنِّي عَنكِ في شُغُلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لي مِنهُ يَومٌ يُبَكِّي مُهجَتي وَغَدُ
وإنَّ بُجرِيَّةً نابَت جَأَرتُ لها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلى ذُرى جَلَدي فاستَوهَلَ الجَلَدُ
هيَ النَوائِبُ فاشْجى أو فَعي عِظَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَإنَّها فُرَصٌ أثمارُها رَشَدُ
هُبِّي تَرَي قَلَقاً مِن تَحتِهِ أَرَقٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَحدوهُما كَمَدٌ يَحنو لَهُ الجَسَدُ
صَمّاءُ سَمُّ العِدى في جَنبِها ضَرَبٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَشُربُ كاسِ الرَدى في فَمِّها شُهُدُ
هُناكَ أُمُّ النُهى لَم تودِ مِن حَزَنٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَم تَجُد لِبَني الدُنيا بِما تَجِدُ
لا يُبعِدِ اللَهُ مَلحوداً أَقامَ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شَخصُ الحِجَى وسَقاهُ الواحِدُ الصَمَدُ
يا صاحِبَ القَبرِ دَعوى غَيرِ مُثَّئِبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن قال أوْدَى النَّدى والبَدرُ وَالأسَدُ
باتَ الثَرى بِأخي جَذلانَ مُبتَهِجًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَبِتُّ يَحكُمُ في أجفانِيَ السُهُدُ
لَهفي عَلَيكَ وَما لَهفي بِمُجدِيَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما لَم يَزُركَ بِنَفسي حَرُّ ما أَجِدُ
أَنسى أَبا الفَضلِ يَعفو التُربُ أَحسَنَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دوني وَدَلوُ الرَدى في مائِهِ يَرِدُ
وَيلٌ لِأُمِّكَ أَقصِر إِنَّهُ حَدَثٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَم يَعتَقِد مِثلَهُ قَلبٌ وَلا جَلَدُ
عاقَ الزَمانُ رَضيعَ الجودِ لَم يَقِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أهلٌ وَلَم يَفدِهِ مالٌ وَلا وَلَدُ
حينَ اِرتَوى الماءَ وَاِفتَرَّت شَبيبَتُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَن مُضحِكٍ لِلمَعالي ثَغرُهُ بَرَدُ
وقيلَ أحمَدُها بَل قيلَ أمجَدُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بَل قيلَ أنجَدُها إن فُرَّتِ النُجُدُ
رودُ الشَّبابِ كَنَصلِ السَّيفِ لا جَعَدٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في راحَتَيهِ وَلا في عودِهِ أَوَدُ
سَقى الحَبيسَ وَمَحبوساً بِبَرزَخِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من السَمِيِّ كَفيتُ الوَدقِ يَطَّرِدُ
بِحَيثُ حَلَّ (أبوفضلٍ) فَوَدَّعَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صَفوُ الحَياةِ ومِن لَذَّاتِها الرَغَدُ
بِحَيثُ حَلَّ فَقيدُ المَجدِ مُغتَرِبًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمورِثًا حَسَراتٍ ليسَ تُفتَقَدُ
_

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

أَبَني أَبينا نَحنُ أَهلُ مَنازِلٍ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:        أَبَداً غُرابُ البَينِ فيها يَنعَقُ
 نَبكي عَلى الدُنيا وَما مِن مَعشَرٍ      :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:     جَمَعَتهُمُ الدُنيا  فَلَم يَتَفَرَّقوا
 أَينَ الأَكاسِرَةُ الجَبابِرَةُ الأُلى     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:      كَنَزوا الكُنوزَ  فَما بَقينَ وَلا بَقوا
 مِن كُلِّ مَن ضاقَ الفَضاءُ بِجَيشِهِ      :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:     حَتّى ثَوى فَحَواهُ  لَحدٌ ضَيِّقُ
 خُرسٌ إِذا نودوا كَأَن لَم يَعلَموا      :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:     أَنَّ الكَلامَ لَهُم  حَلالٌ مُطلَقُ
 وَالمَوتُ آتٍ وَالنُفوسُ نَفائِسٌ      :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:     وَالمُستَغِرُّ بِما  لَدَيهِ الأَحمَقُ
 وَالمَرءُ يَأمُلُ وَالحَياةُ شَهِيَّةٌ      :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:     وَالشَيبُ أَوقَرُ  وَالشَبيبَةُ أَنزَقُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محمود الورَّاق:
يا مَن تَرَفَّعَ لِلدُنيــــا وَزينَتِهــا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَيسَ التَرَفُّعُ رَفعَ الطينِ بِالطينِ
إذا أرَدتَ شَريفَ القَومِ كُلّهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فانظر إلى ملكٍ في زِيِّ مِسكينِ
لا تَخضَعَنَّ لِمَخلوقٍ عَلى طَمَع  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ وَهـنٌ مِنكَ في الدينِ
واسترزق اللهَ مِمّا في خَزائِنِـــه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَإِنَّ ذاكَ بَينَ الكـــافِ وَالنُّــونِ
ألَا تَرى كُلَّ مَن ترجو وتَأملُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من البَرِيَّةِ مسكينَ ابنَ مِسكينِ
أرى أُناسًا بأدنى الدِّينِ قد قَنِعُوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أراهُمُ رضوا في العَيشِ بالدُّونِ
فاستَغنِ بِالدِّينِ عن دُنيا المُلوكِ كما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  استغنى المُلوكُ بدُنياهُم عن الدِّينِ

----------


## القاضي ابن نصر

وكَـم مِن لَئيمٍ وَدَّ أنِّيَ شَتَمتـــُه***وإ  ن كان شَتمي فيه صَابٌ وعَلقَمُ
وللكفِّ عن شَتمِ اللَّئيمِ تَكَرُّمًـا ***أَضـرَّ بـه مِن شَتمِـه حِين يُشتـمُ

بورك فيك أخي لنعم ما نقلت ،، لكن من قائل هذه الابيات الجميلة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رأيت في بعض كناشات أخي أبي الفضل غفر الله له ورحمه:
أيُّها الرَّاكب الميمِّم أرضي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أقر من بعضيَ السَّلامَ لبعضِ
إنَّ جسمي كما تراهُ بأرضٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفـؤادي ومالــــكِيْهِ بأرضِ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم نبَّهني أخٌ كريمٌ أنَّهما لعبدالرحمن الدَّاخل، وتتمَّتها: 
قُــــدِّر البَيْنُ بيننا فافترقنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وطَوَى البَيْن عن جُفُوني غَمْضِي
قد قَضَى اللهُ بالفِراق علينا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فعَسَى باجتماعنـا سوف يقـضي_

----------


## الصلابي

*]
ضَاْعَ الْعِرَاْقُ، فَصَاْحَ السَّهْلُ وَالْجَبَلُ
وَالنَّهْرُ وَالْبَحْرُ: يَاْ صِنْدِيْدُ! يَاْ رَجُلُ
طَهِّرْ بِلاْدَكَ مِنْ فُرْسٍ أَكَاْسِرَةٍ
لَعَلَّ بَغْدَاْدَ بِالتَّحْرِيْرِ تَحْتَفِلُ
وَاجْهَرْ بِرَأْيِكَ، لاْ تَقْبَلْ تَقِيَّتَهُمْ
وَلاْ تُهَاْدِنْ؛ لَعَلَّ الْجُرْحَ يَنْدَمِلُ
وَتُشْرِقُ الشَّمْسُ فِيْ لَيْلِ الْعِرَاْقِ فَلاْ
ظُلْمٌ يَدُوْمُ، وَلاْ غِلٌ، وَلاْ وَهَلُ[1]
وَاعْلَمْ بِأَنَّ "بَنِيْ صَفْيُوْنَ" قَدْ غَدَرُوْا
وَعُمِمَ الظُّلْمُ، وَالتَّلْفِيْقُ وَالدَّجَلُ
حَتَّىْ تَبَغْدَدَ[2] أَعْجَاْمٌ بَرَاْمِكَةٌ
فُرْسٌ، وَمَرْجِعُهُمْ بِالسِّحْرِ يَشْتَغِلُ
مَاْلَ الْمَوَاْلِيْ، إِلَىْ إِبْلِيْسَ وَاقْتَبَسُوْا
فِسْقاً، وَزَنْدَقَةً، فَاسْتَفْحَلَتْ نِحَلُ
مَزَاْرُ فَيْرُوْزَ[3] فِيْ كَاْشَاْنَ قِبْلَتُهُمْ
يُقَاْلُ فِيْ مَدْحِهِ الْمَوَّاْلُ وَالزَّجَلُ
وَلَيْسَ يُنْكَرُ مِنْ كِسْرَىْ وَمِلَّتِهِ
حِقْدٌ دَفِيْنٌ كَبِئْرِ النَّفْطِ يَشْتَعِلُ
مَنْ يَلْتَمِسْ خَيْرَ أَبْنَاْءِ الْمَجُوْسِ فَلَنْ
يَحْظَىْ بِشَيْءٍ، فَكَمْ جَاْرَتْ لَهُمْ دُوَلُ
قَدْ خَاْلَفُوا الدِّيْنَ فِيْ صَوْمٍ وَفِيْ نُسُكٍ
لاْ يُفْطِرُوْنَ إِذَاْ لَمْ يَبْتَسِمْ زُحَلُ
وَنَجْمَةُ الصُّبْحِ بِالإِمْسَاْكِ تَأْمُرُهُمْ
وَأَمْرُهَاْ بِابْتِدَاْءِ الصَّوْمِ مُمْتَثَلُ
خَاْبَتْ ضَلاْلَتُهُمْ، سَاْءَ سُلاْلَتُهُمْ
سَاْدَتْ حُثَاْلَتُهُمْ، فَاسْتَنْسَرَ الْحَجَلُ
فِيْ كُلِّ أَرْضٍ لَهُمْ عَاْرٌ يُلاْحِقُهُمْ
فَلَيْسَ مِنْهُمْ عَلَى الرَّحْمَنِ مُتَّكِلُ
دَسَّ الْمَجُوْسُ بِدِيْنِ اللهِ نِحْلَتَهُمْ
حَيْثُ التَّقِيَّةُ وَالتَّدْلِيْسُ وَالزَّلَلُ
وَحَيْثُ مَاْ نَشَرُوْا خُبْثاً صَنَاْئِعَهُمْ
وَطَأْطَأَ الْفَاْسِقُ الْعِرْبِيْدُ[4] وَالنَّغِلُ[5]
لِلزَّيْنَبِِيَ  اْتِ وَالْغِلْمَاْنِ وَاغْتَبَطُوْا
وَأَمْرَجَ[6] الْغَنْجُ وَالتَّهْرِيْجُ وَالْغَزَلُ
فَلِلْمَجُوْنِ طُقُوْسٌ لَيْسَ يُتْقِنُهَاْ
إِلاَّ الْمَجُوْسُ، وَمَنْ بِالْغِيِّ يَنْفَعِلُ
وَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ عِنْدَ الْفُرْسِ مِنْ عَرَبٍ
وَخَاْنَهُ الْحَظُّ، وَالتَّفْكِيْرُ  ، وَالْعَمَلُ
حَتَّىْ تَخَنَّثَ، وَاخْتَلَّتْ رُجُوْلَتُهُ
وَشَاْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ غَضُّ الطَّرْفِ وَالْكُحُلُ
وَصَاْرَ يَحْكُمُ أَحْكَاْماً مُمَجَّسَةً
حَتَّىْ يَسُوْدَ غُلاْمٌ تَاْفِهٌ ضَحِلُ
وَيَنْقُلُ الْحُكْمَ مِنْ عُرْبٍ إِلَىْ عَجَمٍ
ظُلْماً لِيَفْرَحَ مَنْ أَوْدَىْ بِهِ الْحَوَلُ
لَمَّاْ تَحَوَّلَ عَنْ قَوْمٍ وَعَنْ وَطَنٍ
وَغَاْبَ عَنْ فِكْرِهِ الإِنْصَاْفُ وَالْخَجَلُ
فَصَاْرَ كَالْخَوْدِ يَخْشَىْ بَأْسَ مُغْتَصِبٍ
وَيَسْتَكِيْنُ، وَيُخْزِيْ وَجْهَهُ الْوَجَلُ
يَخْشَى الْحُرُوْبَ الَّتِيْ دَاْرَتْ دَوَاْئِرُهَاْ
كَرًّا وَفَرًّا فَحَاْرَ الذِّئْبُ وَالْوَعِلُ[7]
وَأَرْعَبَ النَّاْسَ مَوْتٌ لَيْسَ يُوْقِفُهُ
غَنْجُ الْغُلاْمِ الَّذِيْ يُغْضِيْ؛ وَيُرْتَحَلُ
فَالْحَرْبُ تَحْصِدُ مَنْ خَاْفُوْا وَمَنْ هَرَبُوْا
وَلَيْسَ يُوْقِفُهَا "الْمَكْيَاْج  " وَالْحِيَلُ
فَمَنْ "تَمَكْيَجَ" قَدْ خَاْرَتْ عَزَاْئِمُهُ
وَأَغْمَضَ الْعَيْنَ وَالنِّيْرَاْنُ تَشْتَعِلُ
وَنَاْمَ فِيْ مَخْدَعِ الأَوْهَاْمِ مُضْطَرِباً
يَهْذُوْا وَيُنْكِرُ مَاْ جَاْءَتْ بِهِ الرُّسُلُ
يُعَاْقِرُ الْخَمْرَ وَالأَفْيُوْنَ مُتَّخِذًا
خِدْناً بَغِيًّا يُطَأْطِئْ حِيْنَ يُنْتَعَلُ
وَغْدٌ دَخِيْلٌ ضَلِيْلٌ لَيْسَ يُرْشِدُهُ
عَقْلٌ وَيَزْعُمُ: أَنَّ الْعَقْلَ مُعْتَقَلُ
خَاْنَ الْعُرُوْبَةَ عَمْداً مِنْ ضَلاْلَتِهِ
لَمَّاْ تَحَكَّمَ فِيْ تَوْجِيْهِهِ الْفَشَلُ
وَقَاْلَ لِلْفُرْسِ جَهْراً: لَيْسَ تَرْبِطُهُ 
بِالْعُرْبِ أَرْضٌ، وَلاْ نُوْقٌ وَلاْ جَمَلُ
قَدْ زَوَّرَ الْعُرْفَ وَالآدَاْبَ عَنْ عَبَثٍ
وَبَاْعَ دِيْناً بِدُنْيَاْ شَاْنَهَاْ هُبَلُ
يَرْغُوْ وَيُزْبِدُ يَوْمَ الْحَرْبِ مُرْتَعِداً
خَوْفاً، وَيُضْرَب بِاسْتِسْلاْمِه  ِ الْمَثَلُ
يَاْ لِلْوَضِيْعِ الَّذِيْ ضَاْعَتْ مَرُوْءَتُهُ
وَرَاْحَ بِالضِّدِّ بَعْدَ الضِّدِّ يَتَّصِلُ
وَيَعْرِضُ الْعِرْضَ فِيْ سُوْقِ الْبِغَاْءِ عَلَىْ
مَنْ خَاْنَهُ الْحَظُّ لَمَّاْ سَيْطَرَ الْعُظُلُ[8] 
وَصَدَّ عَنْ نَاْصِحٍ شَهْمٍ أَخِيْ ثِقَةٍ
صُدُوْدَ مَنْ غَرَّرُوا الْجُهَّاْلَ أَوْ جَهِلُوْا
فَضَاْعَتِ الأَرْضُ وَالأَعْرَاْضُ وَانْتُهِكَتْ
كَرَاْمَةُ الْعُرْبِ لَمَّاْ نُصِّبَ الْجُعَلُ[9]
وَرَاْحَ يَمْشِيْ إِلَىْ خَلْفٍ وَرَاْئِدُهُ
دُحْرُوْجَةٌ دُحْرِجَتْ وَالْوَغْدُ مُنْجَفِلُ
فَدَنَّسَ الْفُرْسُ وَالأَعْجَاْمُ قَاْطِبَةً
أَرْضَ الْعِرَاْقِ، وَضَاْعَ الرُّشْدُ وَالأَمَلُ
وَلاْ عَجِيْبٌ بِمَنْ سَاْءَتْ طَوِيَّتُهُ
إِذَاْ تَقَمَّصَ نَرْجِسَ أَرْضِهِ الْبَصَلُ
وَخَاْنَ دِيْناً، وَعَاْدَىْ أُمَّةً خُدِعَتْ
وَخَاْنَهَاْ خَاْئِنٌ فِيْ قَوْلِهِ الدَّخَلُ[10]
زُلَّتْ وَشُلَّتْ، وَقَدْ شَاْلَتْ نَعَاْمَتُهَاْ[11]
لَمَّاْ تَسَلَّطَ مَنْ فِيْ مُخِهِ الْخَبَلُ[12]
وَرَفْرَفَتْ غَاْيَةُ[13] الأَعْجَاْمِ فِيْ وَطَنٍ
قَدْ قَسَّمُوْهُ، وَكَاْدَ الرَّأْسُ يَنْفَصِلُ
ذَلَّ الْعِرَاْقَيْنِ بَعْدَ الْعِزِّ، وَاْ أَسَفِيْ
مِنْ "آلِ صَفْيُوْنَ" جِيْلٌ سَاْفِلٌ سَفِلُ
فَفِيْ مَنَاْطِقِهِ الْخَضْرَاْءِ رَاْقِصَةٌ
كَالأُفْعُوَاْن  ِ[14] بِسُمِّ الْمَوْتِ تَغْتَسِلُ
سُوْدٌ ضَفَاْئِرُهَاْ، زُرْقٌ نَوَاْظِرُهَاْ
ضُمْرٌ ضَرَاْئِرُهَاْ، فِيْ رَقْصِهَاْ عَلَلُ[15]
وَفِيْ وِزَاْرَتِهِ الْحَشَّاْشُ مُبْتَسِمٌ
لِلْخِزْيِ مُقْتَحِمٌ، بِالذُّلِّ مُشْتَمِلُ
مُسْتَسْلِمٌ لِبَنِي الأَعْجَاْمِ مُحْتَقَرٌ
يُخْزِي الْبِلاْدَ، وَيَأْبَى فِعْلَهُ الْهَمَلُ[16]
خَلْفَ السِّتَاْرِ فُجُوْرٌ لاْ حُدُوْدَ لَهُ
وَفِي الْمَسَاْرِحِ هَتْكُ الْعِرْضِ وَالْخَلَلُ
جَاْدَ "الْمَلاْلِيْ" عَلَىْ أَتْبَاْعِ نِحْلَتِهِمْ
بِالْمُوْبِقَاْ  تِ فَزَاْدَ النَّسْلُ وَالْحَبَلُ
سَوَاْدُهُمْ مِنْ ظَلاْمِ الْحِقْدِ مُقْتَبَسٌ
وَحِقْدُهُمْ مِنْ تُرَاْثِ الْفُرْسِ مُنْتَحَلُ
يَاْ صَاْحِبِيْ ! مُزِجَتْ بِالنَّاْرِ طِيْنَتُهُمْ
فَلَيْسَ فِيْ نَاْرِهِمْ ظِلٌّ وَلاْ ظُلَلُ
فَلاْ تُهَاْدِنْ وَلَوْ عَاْدَتْ عَدَاْوَتُهُمْ
وَلاْ تُغَرَّ بِمَنْ أَغْرَاْهُمُ الْبَدَلُ
فَبَدَّلُوا الْخَيْرَ بِالشَّرِّ الَّذِي انْتَشَرَتْ
أَعْلاْمُهُ السُّوْدُ فَوْرًا حِيْنَمَاْ وَصَلُوْا
وَرَأَّسُوْا دُمْيَةً بَلْهَاْءَ رَقَّصَهَاْ
وَغْدٌ زَنِيْمٌ لِمَاْنِي الْفُرْسِ مُكْتَحِلُ
مَاْ بَيْنَ مَاْنِيْ وَهَذَاْ نِسْبَةٌ فَلِذَاْ
صَاْلَ الْمَجُوْسُ، وَنَاْلَ الْفُرْسُ مَاْ سَأَلُوْا
فَالأَعْظَمِيَّ  ةُ تَبْكِيْ بَعْدَ عِزَّتِهَاْ
وَالْعِلْجُ يَقْتُلُ أَطْفَاْلاً، وَهُمْ عُزُلُ
وَالشَّعْبُ يَبْكِيْ عَلَىْ إِخْوَاْنِنَاْ أَسَفاً
وَالرَّسْمُ يَبْكِيْ عَلَى الأَحْبَاْبِ وَالطَّلَلُ
إِنَّ الرُّسُوْمَ بِأَرْضِ الرَّاْفِدَيْنِ لَهَاْ
رَسْمٌ جَمِيْلٌ جَلِيْلٌ مُدْهِشٌ جَلَلٌ
أَبُوْ حَنِيْفَةَ مَأْسُوْرٌ بِحَضْرَتِهِ
وَمَزْدَكُ[17] الْفُرْسِ بِالنَّيْرُوْزِ يَحْتَفِلُ
وَالْمَوْبَذَاْ  نُ[18] بِبَيْتِ النَّاْرِ فِيْ طَرَبٍ
وَالْهُرْمُزَاْ  نُ إِلَىْ الشَّيْطَاْنِ يَبْتَهِلُ
وَكُوْرَشُ[19] الْوَغْدُ قَدْ عَاْدَتْ مَطَاْمِعُهُ
إِلَى الْخَلِيْجِ، فَصَاْحَ السَّاْدَةُ الأُوَلُ
إِنَّ الْحُسَيْنَ بَرِيْئٌ مِنْ مَرَاْجِعِهِمْ
بَرَاْءَةَ الذِّئْبِ، يَاْ يَعْقُوْبُ، لَوْ جَعَلُوْا
لَوْنَ الْقَمِيْصِ بِلَوْنِ الدَّمِّ، وَاقْتَسَمُوْا
خُمْسَ النَّبِيِّ، وَسُحْتَ[20] الْمَاْلِ وَاسْتَفَلُوْا
غِلْمَاْنُ "مَاْنِيْ[21]" رُعَاْعٌ فِيْ جَوَاْشِنِهِمْ[22]
خُبْثُ الأَعَاْجِمِ، وَالأَحْقَاْدُ، وَالضَّلَلُ[23]
يَاْ نَاْسُ ! إِنَّ "بَنِيْ صَفْيُوْنَ" قَدْ حَشَدُوْا
أَهْلَ النِّفَاْقِ، وَفِي الأَهْوَاْزِ[24] قَدْ قَتَلُوْا
عُرْباً كِرَاْماً تُزَاْنُ الْمُكْرَمَاْتُ بِهِمْ
وَسَاْكِنِيْ حَوْزَةِ الأَهْوَاْزِ مَاْ قَبِلُوْا
ذُلَّ الْعُرُوْبَةِ، بَلْ ثَاْرُوْا لِنَجْدَتِهَاْ
وَلَقَّنُوا الْفُرْسَ بِالْمَيْدَاْنِ مَاْ جَهِلُوْا
وَ"عَجْعَجُ" الْفُرْسِ فِي السِّرْدَاْبِ مُنْتَظِرٌ
وَحَوْلَ سِرْدَاْبِهِ الْغِلْمَاْنُ وَالْخَوَلُ
يَقُوْلُ "رَاْدُوْدُهُ  ْ"[25]، وَالصَّفْعُ مُلْتَطِمٌ
إِنَّ الدِّمَاْءَ إِلَىْ إِخْرَاْجِهِ سُبُلُ
لِذَاْ "يُطَبِّر[26]ُ" مَعْتُوْهٌ وَمُخْتَلِسٌ
خُمْساً وَرُبْعاً، وَمَاْ بِالْعُشْرِ يُخْتَزَلُ
إِنَّ الْمَجُوْسَ أَفَاْعٍ لاْ أَمَاْنَ لَهَاْ
وَلاْ عَلَيْهَاْ لِنَصْرِ الْعُرْبِ مُتَّكَلُ
تَفِيْضُ سُمًّا، فَلاْ تُغْرَىْ بِمَلْمَسِهَاْ
إِذْ خَلْفَ مَلْمَسِهَاْ أَنْيَاْبُهَا الْعُصُلُ[27]
وَبِالأَفَاْعِي  ْ رُمُوْزٌ سِرُّهَاْ عَجَبٌ
كَالسِّحْرِ فِيْهَاْ طُقُوْسٌ جَدُّهَاْ هَزَلُ
وَللأَعَاْجِمِ أَطْمَاْعٌ مُؤَبَّدَةٌ
حَوْلَ الْفُرَاْتَيْنِ كَمْ حَلُّوْا، وَكَمْ رَحَلُوْا
لَكِنَّهُمْ خُذِلُوْا فِيْ كُلِّ مَرْحَلَةٍ
وَمَاْ تَأَجَّلَ عَنْ إِذْلاْلِهِمْ أَجَلُ
لَنْ يَسْتَقِرَّ لَهُمْ حُكْمٌ بِحَاْضِرَةٍ
مِنْهَا الرَّشِيْدُ، وَمِنْهَا الْفِقْهُ وَالْجَدَلُ
فَكَمْ تَجَنْدَلَ فِيْ مَيْدَاْنِهَاْ عَجَمٌ
كَمَاْ تَجَنْدَلَ بَعْدَ السَّكْرَةِ الثَّمِلُ
فَانْهَضْ كَشِبْلٍ تَمَنَّى الَّليْثُ نَخْوَتَهُ
وَقُلَّةٍ حَسَدَتْهَاْ مِنْعَةً قُلَلُ
طَهِّرْ تُرَاْبَكَ مِنْ أَدْرَاْنِ مُغْتَصِبٍ
قَدْ لَوَّثَ الأَرْضَ مَعْفُوْرٌ وَمُنْجَدِلُ
وَاثْقِفْ عَدُوَّكَ فِيْ حِلٍّ وَفِيْ حَرَمٍ
حَتَّىْ تُحَرَّرَ مِنْ عُدْوَاْنِهِ النُّزُلُ
لاْ شَلَّ عَزْمَكَ حِقْدُ الْحَاْقِدِيْنَ وَلاْ
مَكْرٌ يُكَلِّلُهُ الإِكْلِيْلُ وَالْكِلَلُ
لاْعِبْ جَوَاْدَكَ فِيْ مَيْدَاْنِ ذِلَّتِهِمْ
ذُلُّوْا، وَعُزَّتْ بِكَ الأَوْطَاْنُ وَالْمِلَلُ
وَاحْفَظْ كِتَاْبَكْ، وَاحْفَظْ سُنَّةً شَرُفَتْ
بِالْمُصْطَفَىْ رُغْمَ مَاْ زَاْغَتْ بِهِ النِّحَلُ
مَنْ أَفْحَمَ الشِّرْكَ فِيْ بَدْرٍ وَفِيْ أُحُدٍ
حَيْثُ الشَّجَاْعَةُ مِنْ يَنْبُوْعِهِ وَشَلُ
هَذَاْ هُوَ الدِّيْنُ، لاْ سِحْرُ الْمَجُوْسِ، وَلاْ
إِفْكٌ[28] يُكَرِّرُهُ فِي الْحَوْزَةِ النَّمِلُ[29]
فَلاْ مَجُوْنٌ، وَلاْ غَدْرٌ، وَلاْ كَذِبٌ
وَلاْ خِدَاْعٌ، وَلاْ ظُلْمٌ، وَلاْ دَغَلُ[30]
وَلاْ تَقِيَّةُ[31] مَفْتُوْنٍ بِنِحْلَتِهِ
بِئْسَ التَّقِيَّةُ، وَالتَّدْجِيْلُ  ، وَالْعِلَلُ
وَبِئْسَ مَاْ فَاْضَ مِنْ قُمَّ[32] الَّتِي امْتَلأَتْ
بِالْمُوْبِقَاْ  تِ الَّتِيْ بِالْغِيِّ تَسْتَفِلُ
مُحَمَّدٌ سَنَّ مَاْ تَحْيَاْ بِهِ سُنَنٌ
وَلاْ تُغَيِّرُهُ الأَنْفَاْلُ وَالنَّفَلُ
خَيْرُ الْبَرِيَّةِ مِنْ عُرْبٍ وَمِنْ عَجَمٍ
حَدِيْثُهُ بِكِتَاْبِ اللهِ مُتَّصِلُ
وَهَدْيُ أَحْمَدَ كَالْمِصْبَاْحِ يُرْشِدُنَاْ
وَنَحْنُ قَوْمٌ لأَمْرِ اللهِ نَمْتَثِلُ
نَحْمِي الْعِرَاْقَ بِدِيْنِ اللهِ مِنْ عَجَمٍ
وَمِنْ فُجُوْرٍ، لَعَلَّ الْجُرْحَ ي**َنْدَمِلُ*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
إذا ما رأيتَ المــرءَ يقتادُهُ الهَــــــوَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقد ثكَلَتْــــــــ  ـهُ عند ذاك ثواكِلُــهْ
وقد أشْمَتَ الأعداءَ جهـلًا بنفســه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد وَجَـدَت فيه مقـــالًا عواذِلِـهْ
ولن ينزع النَّفس اللَّحوح عن الهوى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من النَّاس إلَّا وَافِرَ العقل كامِلُهْ
_

----------


## القاضي ابن نصر

حيتك عزة بعد الحج وانصرفت = فحي ويحك من حياك يا جمل
لو كنت حييتها مازلت ذا مقة = عندي ولامسك الإدلاج والعمل
ليت التحية كانت لي فاشكرها = مكان يا جمل حييت يا رجل

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
وجدتُ الجُوْعَ يطردُهُ رغيفٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومِلْءُ الكَفِّ من ماءِ الفُرَاتِ
وقُلُّ الطُّعْمِ عَــوْنٌ للمُصَــلِّي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكُثْرُ الطُّعْــمِ عَـوْنٌ للسُّبَـاتِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
إنْ كنتَ لا تحذرُ شتْمي لما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تعرفُ من صفحي عن الجاهلِ
فاخْشَ سكوتي سامعًا ضاحكًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيك لمشنوعٍ من القائلِ
مقالة السُّـوء إلى أهلـها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسـرع من منحـدرٍ سائـلِ
ومن دعا النَّـاس إلى ذمِّــهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذمُّــوه بالحق وبالباطــلِ

_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:نَلْ أَيَّ شيءٍ شِئتَ من نَوعِ المُنَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكأنَّ شيئًا لم تَنَلهُ إذا انقضَى
وإذا أتَى شيءٌ أتى لِمُضِيِّهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكأنَّهُ لم يأتِ قطُّ إذا مضَى
نبغي مِن الدُنيا الغِنَى فَيَزيدُنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقرًا ونطلبُ أنْ نَصِحَّ فَنَمرَضَا
والنَّفسُ في طلبِ الخلاصِ ومالَها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من مَخلَصٍ حتى تصيرَ إلى الرِّضَى
_

----------


## الواحدي

ومِن أَجْوَد ما قيل في الرِّثاء: قولُ الشّريف الرّضيّ:
رَاحِلٌ أَنْتَ.. واللَّيَالي نُزُولُ ---- وَمُضِرٌّ بِكَ الْبَقَاءُ الطّوِيلُ
لا شُجَاعٌ يَبْقَى فَيَعْتَنِق البِيـ ---- ضَ، ولا آمِلٌ، وَلا مَأمُولُ
غايةُ النَّاسِ في الزَّمانِ: فناءٌ ---- وكَذَا غَايَةُ الْغُصونِ: الذُّبُولُ
إِنَّمَا الْمَرْءُ لِلْمَنِيَّة مَخْبُوءٌ ---- ولِلطَّعْنِ تَسْتَجِمُّ الْـخُيُولُ
مِنْ مَقِيلٍ بَيْنَ الضُّلُوعِ.. إلى طُو --- لِ عَنَاءٍ.. وَفي التُّرَابِ مَقِيلُ
فَهْوَ كَالغَيْمِ: ألَّفَتْهُ جَنوبٌ ---- يَوْمَ دَجْنٍ، ومَزَّقَتْهُ قَبُولُ
عَادَةٌ لِلزَّمانِ: في كُلِّ يَوْمٍ ---- يَتَنَاءَى خِلٌّ، وتُبْكَى طُلُولُ
فَاللَّيَالي عَوْنٌ عَلَيْكَ مَعَ البَيْـ ---- ـنِ كَمَا ساعَدَ الذَّوابِلَ طُولُ
رُبَّما وَافَقَ الفَتى مِنْ زَمَانٍ ---- فَرَحٌ، غَيرُهُ بِهِ مَتْبُولُ
هِيَ دُنْيا: إنْ واصلَتْ ذَا، جَفَتْ هـ ---- ـذَا ملاَلاً.. كأَنَّها عُطْبُولُ
كُلُّ بَاكٍ يُبْكَى عليه، وإِنْ طا ---- لَ بَقاءٌ.. والثَّاكِلُ: الْمَثْكُولُ
وَالأمَانيُّ: حَسْرَة ٌ وَعَنَاءٌ ---- لِلَّذِي ظَنَّ أَنَّها تَعْلِيلُ

----------


## الواحدي

> _
> 
> وكَـم مِن لَئيمٍ وَدَّ أنِّيَ شَتَمتـــــُه   وإِن كان شَتمي فيه صَابٌ وعَلقَمُ
> وللكفِّ عن شَتمِ اللَّئيمِ تَكَرُّمًا   أَضرَّ به مِن شَتمِـه حِين يُشتـــــــمُ
> 
> _


ولَلْكَفُّ عن شَتمِ اللَّئيمِ تَكَرُّمًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَضَرُّ بِهِ مِنْ شَتْمِهِ حِينَ يَشْتُِمُ

ألَيس؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ولَلْكَفُّ عن شَتمِ اللَّئيمِ تَكَرُّمًا   أَضَرُّ بِهِ مِنْ شَتْمِهِ حِينَ يَشْتُِمُ
> 
> ألَيس؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بلى..
وقد آنستنا بطلعتك بعد غيابٍ! لكالبدر يسري في ثلاثٍ.. ويختفي (ابتسامة)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عودةٌ.. بعد إمهال:


وقائلةٍ: ما بالُ وجهكَ قد نَضَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محاسنُه والجسمُ بانَ شحوبُه
فقلتُ لها: هاتي من الناس واحدًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صَفَا وقتُه والنَّائبــاتُ تنوبُه

----------


## محمد العيسى

أقول لها وقد طارت شعاعاً ........ من الابطال ويحك لن تراعي

فإنك لو سألت بقاء يوم ........ على الأجل الذي لك لن تطاعي

فصبراً في مجال الموت صبرا ........ فما نيل الخلود بمستطاع

ولا ثوب البقاء بثوب عز ........ فيطوى عن أخي الخنع اليراع

سبيل الموت غاية كل حي ........ فداعيه لأهل الأرض داع

ومن لا يُعتبط يسأم ويهرم ........ وتُسلمه المنون إلى انقطاع

وما للمرء خير في حياة ........ إذا ما عُدّ من سقط المتاع


( قطري بن الفجاءة )

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> وقد آنستنا بطلعتك بعد غيابٍ! لكالبدر يسري في ثلاثٍ.. ويختفي (ابتسامة)


 
بوركتَ شيخنا الفاضل!
وأنت أدرى أنّ البدر لا نور له...




> وقائلةٍ: ما بالُ وجهكَ قد نَضَت    محاسنُه والجسمُ بانَ شحوبُه 
> فقلتُ لها: هاتي من الناس واحدًا    صَفَا وقتُه والنَّائبــاتُ تنوبُه


وقائلةٍ: "ما بالُ جسمكَ شاحبًا؟"  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأَهْوَنُ ما بِي أنْ يكون شُحُوبُ
فقلتُ لها: في الصَّدر مِنّي حرارةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَقَطَّعُ أنفاسي لها وتَذُوبُ
إذا ما تذكَّرتُ الحجازَ وأهلَه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلِلْعَيْن مِن فَيْض الدُّموع غُروبُ

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أوس بن حجر:يا راكِبًا إمَّا عَرَضتَ فَبَلِّغَن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَزيدَ بنَ عبدالله ما أنا قائِلُ
بآيَةِ أَنِّي لَم أَخُنكَ وأنَّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سوى الحَقَّ مَهما يَنطِقُ الناسُ باطِلُ
فقومُكَ لا تَجهَل عليهم ولا تَكُن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لهم هَرِشًا تَغتابُهُم وتُقاتِلُ
وما يَنهَضُ البَازي بغَيرِ جَناحِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يَحمِلُ الماشينَ إلَّا الحوامِلُ
ولا سابِقٌ إِلَّا بِساقٍ سَليمَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا باطِشٍ ما لَم تُعِنهُ الأنامِلُ
إذا أنتَ لَم تُعرِض عن الجَهلِ والخَنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أصَبتَ حَليمًا أو أصابَكَ جاهِلُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:
قد شابَ رأسي ورأسُ الحِرصِ لم يَشِبِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنَّ الحريصَ على الدُنيا لفي تَعَبِ!
مـا لي أراني إذا حــــاولتُ منزلـــــــــــ  ــــةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَنِلتُها طَمَحــت نفــسي إلى رُتَبِ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:
أبَيْنَ ضُلوعي جَمْرةٌ تتوقَّدُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على ما مضى أَمْ حسرَةٌ تتجدَّدُ
شبابُ الفتى مجلودُه وعزاؤه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكيف وأنَّى بعده يتجلَّدُ
وفَقْدُ الشَّبابِ الموتُ يوجد طعْمُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صُراحاً وطعمُ الموتِ بالموتِ يُفْقدُ
رُزِئتٌ شبابي عَوْدةً بعد بَدْأةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَهُنَّ الرَّزايا بادئاتٌ وعُوَّدُ!
تَشَكَّى إذا ما أقصدتْكَ سهامُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتأْسَى إذا نكَّبْنَ عنك وتَكْمدُ
أرى الدهرَ أجْرى ليله ونهاره  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بعدلٍ فلا هذا ولا ذاك سَرْمدُ
لِمَا تُؤذن الدنيا به من صروفها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يكون بكاءُ الطفل ساعةَ يُولَدُ
وإلا فما يبكيه منها وإنها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأفْسَحُ ممَّا كان فيه وأرْغَدُ
إذا أبصرَ الدُّنيا اسْتَهلَّ كأنَّه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بما سوف يلقى من أذاها يُهَدَّدُ
وللنَّفس أحْوالٌ تظلُّ كأنَّها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تشاهِد فيها كلَّ غيب سيُشهَدُ
رَزَحْتُ على مر الليالي وَكرِّهَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهل عن فَنَاءٍ من فناءَيْن عُنْدَدُ
مَحَارُ الفتى شيخوخة أو منيِّةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومرجوعُ وهَّاج المصابيح رِمْدَدُ
وما الدهر إلا كابنه فيه بُكْرَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهاجِرَةٌ مسمومة الجو صَيْخدُ
تذيق الفتى طوْرَي رخاء وشدة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حوادثُه والحولُ بالحول يُطْرَدُ
ومالي عزاء عن شبابي علمتُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سوى أنني من بعده لا أُخَلَّدُ

----------


## محمد العيسى

لقاءُ الناسِِ ليسَ يفيدُ شيئاً * سوى الهذيانِ من قِيلٍ وقالِ 

*فأقللْ من لقاءِ الناس إلا * لأخذِ العلمِ أو إصلاحِ حالِ*

*الحميدي - لله دره -*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
وإنِّي لتثنيني عن الجهلِ والخَنَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعن شَتمِ أقوامٍ خَلائِقُ أربَعُ:
حياءٌ، وإسلامٌ، وتقوى، وأنَّني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كريمٌ.. ومثلي قد يضرُّ وينفعُ
فإن أعفُ يومًا عن ذنوبٍ وتعتدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّ العَصَا كانت لغيرك تُقرَعُ!
فشتَّانَ ما بيني وبَينِكَ إنَّني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على كُلِّ حالٍ أستقيمُ وتظلعُ!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
كُـنْ عن هُمِومِـــك مُعْرِضَـا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكِلِ الأمورَ إلى القَضَـا
وابشرْ بعاجـلِ فَرْحـةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنسـى بها ما قــد مَضـى
فلرُبَّما اتَّسَع المضيـقُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ورُبَّما ضـاق الفَـضَـــا
ولَرُبَّ أمرٍ مُسْخطٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لك في عواقبِه رِضا
اللهُ يفعل ما يَشَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلا تكنْ مُتَعرِّضا
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
حتَّام في ليل الهمو_• • •_مِ زناد فكرك ينقدحْ?
قلبٌ تحرَّق بالأسى_• • •_ودموع عينٍ تنسفحْ
ارفق بنفسك واعتصم_• • •_بحمى المهيمن تنشرحْ
واضرع له إنْ ضاق عنـ_• • •_ـك خناق حالك تنفسحْ
ما أمّ ساحة جوده_• • •_ذو محنة إلَّا منحْ
أو جاءه ذو المعضلا_• • •_ت بمغلق إلَّا فتحْ
فدع السوى وانهج على_• • •_النَّهج القويِّ المتَّضحْ
واسمع مقالة ناصحٍ_• • •_إنْ كنت ممَّن ينتصحْ
ما تمَّ إلَّا ما يريـ_• • •_ـدُ فَدَعْ همومكَ واطَّرحْ
واترك وَسَاوِسَكَ التي_• • •_شَغَلَت فؤادكَ تسترحْ
_

----------


## محمد العيسى

ولما صارَ ودُّ الناسِ خبا *** جزيتُ على ابتسامٍ بابتسامِ

*وصرتُ أشكُ فيمن أصطفيهِ *** لعلمي أنهُ بعضُ الأنامِ*

*يحبُ العاقلونَ على التصافي *** وحبُ الجاهلينَ على الوسامِ*

*وآنفُ من أخي لأبي وأمي *** إذا ما لم أجده من الكرامِ*

*أبو الطيب - طيب الله ثراه -*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ولما صارَ ودُّ الناسِ خبا *** جزيتُ على ابتسامٍ بابتسامِ
> *وصرتُ أشكُ فيمن أصطفيهِ *** لعلمي أنهُ بعضُ الأنامِ*
> *يحبُ العاقلونَ على التصافي *** وحبُ الجاهلينَ على الوسامِ*
> *وآنفُ من أخي لأبي وأمي *** إذا ما لم أجده من الكرامِ*


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقدمت هذه الأبيات!



> وقال أبوالطيب المتنبي : 
> 
> فلمَّا صار ودُّ الناس خِبَّاً * * * جزيتُ على ابتسامٍ بابتسامِ!
> 
> وصرتُ أشكُّ فيمن أصْطفيه * * * لعلمي أنَّه بعضُ الأنامِ!
> ..... الخ

----------


## الواحدي

وكلّما قرأت ميميّة الفرزدق في مدح زين العابدين، رضي الله عنه، وقفت عند هذا البيت، ولم أجاوزه...
يَكادُ يُمْسِكُه عِرْفانَ راحَتِه --- رُكْنُ الـحَطِيمِ إذا ما جاءَ يَسْتَلِمُ
وهذا البيت وحده: مشهد من فيلم.. مشهد اجتمعت فيه كل تقنيات السينما، من "زوم" تدريجي، بعد "بانوراما" ترغيبية، وحركة، و"فلاش باك"، وإثارة القلق والترقب، وموسيقى داخلية لا تُسمِعكَ لغةَ الأشياء فحسب، بل تُشْعِرُك بأحاسيسها!
هذا البيت هو: الشعر...

----------


## الواحدي

ومنها، وهو من أجمل ما قيل في هيبة العلماء الربّانيّين:
يُغْضي حياءً.. ويُغْضَى مِن مَهابته --- فمَا يُكلّمُ إلاّ حِينَ يَبْتَسِمُحتّى ظنّ الجاحظ وغيره أنّه ممّا قيل في بعض الخلفاء!
وليس الحياء من الصفات المحمودة في أصحاب السلطان، بل الأنسب لهم إظهار الحزم...

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

قال عبد الله بن الدمينة:
لما لحقنا بالحمول ودونها\\ خميصُ الحشا توهي القميصَ عواتقُه
قليلُ قدى العينين نعلم أنه\\هو الموتُ إن لم تُصرَ عنا بوائقُه
عرضنا فسلمنا فسلم كارهاً\\علينا وتبريحٌ من الغيظ خانقُه
فساءَلتُه حتى اطمأن وقد بدا\\لنا بردٌ منه تطيرُ صواعقُه
فسايرتُه مقدارَ ميلٍ وليتني\\على كرهه حتى المماتِ أُرافقُه
فلما رأت أن لا وصالَ وأنه\\مدى الصرمِ مضروبٌ علينا سرادقُه
رمتني بطرفٍ لو كمياً رمت به\\لبُل نجيعاً نحرُه وبنائقُه
بنورٍ بدا من حاجبيها كأنه\\وميضُ حَياً تُهدَى لنجدٍ شقائقُه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:
وإنِّي وإنْ دارتْ عليَّ دوائرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأُعرِضُ عمَّن صدَّ عنِّي وأعرَضَا
وما زلتُ عزَّافًا إذا الزَّادُ رابَنِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بخبثٍ، وعيَّافًا إذا الماءُ عَرْمَضَا_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وليس الحياء من الصفات المحمودة في أصحاب السلطان، بل الأنسب لهم إظهار الحزم...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم التَّعارض أصلاً؟! (ابتسامة) 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذ ليس بالضرورة تنافي هذا مع ذاك.. إذ قد يكون حييًا مع حزمٍ، وما أحلى ذاك الحزم المحلَّى بالحياء.

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

قال الفرزدق :
كتبتُ وعجلت البرادةَ إنني ...إداحاجةً حاولتُ عجت ركابٌها
ولي ببلاد السند عند أميرها......حوائجُ جمات وعندي ثوابهُا
أتتني فعادت دات شكوى بغالب..وبالحرة السافي عليه ترابها
فقلتُ لها إيهِ اطلبي كل حاجة..لدي فخفت حاجةٌ وطلابها
فقالت بحزن حاجتي أن واحدي..خُنيساً بأرض السند خوى سحابها
فهب لي خنيساً واحتسب فيه مِنة ..لحوبة أم ما يسوغ شرابها
تميم بن زيد لاتكونن حاجتي .. بظهر ولا يعيا عليك جوابها
ولا تقلبن بطناً لظهر صحيفتي .. فشاهدُها فيها عليك كتابها

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حبيب بن أوس الطَّائي:

عَنَّت فأعرَضَ عن تعريضها أَرَبي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا هذه عُذُري في هذه النُكَبِ
إليك ويلك عَمَّن كانَ مُمتَلِئًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويلًا عليك ووَيحًا غير مُنقَضِبِ
في صدرِه مِن هُمومٍ يَعتَلِجنَ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وساوِسٌ فُرَّكٌ لِلخُرَّدِ العُرُبِ
رَدَّ ارتِدادُ اللَّيالي غَربَ أدمُعِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَذابَ هَمًّا وجَمدُ العَينِ لم يَذُبِ
لا أنَّ خلفَكِ للَّذَّاتِ مُطَّلَعًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكنَّ دونَكِ موتَ اللَّهوِ والطَّرَبِ
وحادثاتِ أعاجيبٍ خَسًا وزَكًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما الدَهرُ في فِعلِها إلَّا أبو العَجَبِ
يَغلِبنَ قَودَ الكُماةِ المُعلِمينَ بها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويَستَقِدنَ لِفُرسانٍ على القَصَبِ
فما عَدِمتُ بها لا جاحِدًا عَدَمًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صبرًا يقومُ مقامَ الكَشفِ للكُرَبِ
ما يَحسِمُ العَقلُ والدُّنيا تُساسُ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما يَحسِمُ الصبرُ في الأحداثِ والنُوَبِ
الصبرُ كاسٍ وبَطنُ الكَفِّ عارِيَةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والعَقلُ عارٍ إذا لم يُكسَ بالنَشَبِ
ما أضيَعَ العَقلَ إن لم يَرْعَ ضَيعَتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَفرٌ وأَيُّ رَحىً دارَتْ بلا قُطُبِ؟!_

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

قال أبو العتاهية:
نُتافس في الدنيا ونحن نعيبها ... وقد حدرتناها لعمري خطوبها
ومانحسب الأيامَ تنقص مدةً ... بلى إنها فينا سريعٌ دبيبُها
كأني برهطي يحملون جنازتي... إلى حفرةٍ يُحثى عليها كثيُبها
فكم ثَم من مسترجع متوجع... ونائحةٍ يعلو علي نحيبُها
فيا هادمَ اللداتَِ مامنك مهربٌ..تُحادرُ نفسي منك ما سيصيبُها

----------


## علي الغامدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




بك استجير ومن يجير سواكا = فأجر ضعيفا يحتمي بحمـاكا 

انى ضعيف استعين على ِقوى = ذنبي ومعصيتي ببعـض قواكا 

أذنبت يــا ربي و آذتني ذنو = ب مالـها مـن غـافر إلاكا 

دنياى غرتنى وعفوك غـرنى = مـا حيلتى في هـذه أو ذاكا 

لو أن قلبي شك لم يك مؤمنا = بكريم عفوك ماغوى وعصاكا 

يا مدرك الأبصار والأبصار لا= تـدري لـه ولكُنهه ادراكـا 

أتراك عين والعيون لها مدى= ما جاوزته ولا مـدى لمـداكا 

ان لم تكن عينى تراك فـاننى=في كل شيء أسـتبين عـلاكا 

يا مجري الانهار : ما جريانها=إلا انفعـالة قطـرة لنــداكا 

رباه هأنذا خلصت من الهوى= واستقبل القلـب الخـلي هواكا 

وتركت أنسى بالحياة ولهوها=ولقيت كل الانـس في نجـواكا 

ونسيت حبي واعتزلت أحبتى= ونسيت نفسي خوف أن أنساكا 

ذقت الهوى مرا ولم اذق الهوى= يا رب حلـواً، قبل أن أهـواكا 

أنا كنت يا ربي أسـير غشاوة= رانت علي قلبي فـضل سنـاكا 

واليوم يا ربي مسحت غشاوتى=وبـدأت بالقلب البـصير أراكا 

يا غـافر الذنب العظيم وقابـلا=للتـوب : قلب تائـب نـاجاكا 

أتـرده وتـرد صـادق توبتى= حـاشاك ترفض تـائبا حاشاك 

يا رب جئتك نـادماً ابكي على= مـا قـدمته يـداى لا أتبـاكى 

يا رب عدت إلى رحابك تـائباً= مستـسلما متـمسكاً بعـراك 

مالي ومـا للأغنياء وأنـت يا = رب الغني ، ولا يـحد غنـاكا 

مالي وما للأقويـاء وأنت يـا = ربي ورب الناس ، مـا أقواكا 

انى أويت لكل مأوى من الحيا=ة فمـا رأيت أعـز من مأواكا 

وتلمست نفسي السبيل الي النجا=ة فلم تجد منجى سوى منجاكا 

وبحثت عن سر السعادة جاهداً = فوجـدت هذا السر في تقواكا 

فليرض عنى الناس أو فليسخطوا = أنا لم أعـد أسعى لغير رضاكا 

أدعـوك يا ربي لتغـفر حوبتى = وتعـيننى وتمــدنى بهـداكا 

فأقبل دعائي واستجب لرجاوتى = ما خاب يوماً من دعـا ورجاكا 

يا رب هذا العصر الحد عنـدما = سخـرت يا ربي لـه دنيـاكا 

علمته مـن علمـك النووي ما = علمــته فـإذا بـه عـاداكا 

ما كاد يطلق للعلا صــاروخه = حتى أشـاح بوجهه وقــلاكا 

وأغتر حتى ظن أن الكون في = يمنى بني الانسـان لا يمنـاكا 

أو ما دري الانسان أن جميع ما = وصـلت اليه يداه مـن نعماكا؟ 

أو ما درى الانسان أنك لو ارد = ت لظلت الـذرات في مخبـاكا 

لو شئت يا ربى هوى صاروخه = أو لو اردت لما استطاع حراكا 

يا أيهـا الانسان مهـلاً واتئد = وأشـكر لربك فضل ما أولا كا 

وأسجد لمولاك القـدير فانما = مستحدثات العـلم مـن مولاكا 

أفـإن هـداك بعلمـه لعجيبة = تـزوّر عنـه و ينثنى عطفاكا 

ما كنت تقـوى ان تفتت ذرةً = منهن لـولا الله قـد قــوّاكا 

كل العجائب صنعة العقل الذي = هـو صنعة الله الذي سـواكا 

والعقل ليـس بمـدركٍ اذا = ما الله لـم يكتب لـه الادراكا 

*** 

لله في الآفاق أياتٌ لعــــل = أقلـها هو ما اليه هـداكا 

ولعل ما في النفس من آياتـه = عجبٌ عجـاب لو ترى عيناكا 

والكون مشحـون باسرار اذا = حاولـت تفسيراً لهـا أعياكا 

قل للطبيب تخطفته يد الردى = يا شافي الأمراض: من أرداكا؟

قل للمريض نجا وعوفى بعدما = عجزت فنون الطب : من عافاكا ؟

قل للصحيح يموت لا من علة = من بالمنـايا يا صحيح دهـاكا ؟؟ 

قل للبصير وكان يحذر حفـرة = فهوى بها مـن ذا الذي أهواكا ؟ 

بل سائل الاعمى خطا بين الزحام = بلا اصطـدام : من يقود خطاكا ؟ 

قـل للجنين يعيش معـزولا بلا = راع ومرعى : مـا الذى يرعاكا !!؟ 

قل للوليد بكى وأجهـش بالبـكا = لدى الولادة : ما الـذى ابـكاكا ؟ 

واذا ترى الثعبان ينفث سمّـه = فأسأله : من ذا بالسموم حشاكا ؟ 

اسأله كيف تعيش يا ثعبان أو= تحيا وهــذا السم يملأ فـاكا ؟ 

واسأل بطون النحل كيف تقاطرت = شهـدا وقل للشهد : من حلاكا؟ 

بل سائل اللبن المصفى كان بــين = دم ورفث : ما الذي صـفاكا؟ 

واذا رأيت الحى يخرج من حنـايا = ميت فأساله : من الذى أحياكا؟ 

قل للهواء تحسه الايدى ويخــتفى = عن عيون الناس: من أخفاكا؟ 

قل للنبات يجف بعد تعهد ورعاية = مــن بالجفــاف رمـــاكا؟ 

واذا رأيت البدر يسرى نـاشراً = أنواره فاسألـه : من اسراكــا؟ 

وأسأل شعاع الشمس يدنو وهى = أبعد كل شيءٍ مـال ذي أدناكـا؟ 

قل للمرير من الثمار من الذي = بالمر مـن دون الثمار غـذاكا ؟ 

واذا رأيت النخل مشوقو النوى = فاسأله : من يا نخل شوق نواكا؟ 

واذا رأيت النـار شـبّ لهيبها = فاسال لهيب النار ؟ مـن أوراكا؟ 

واذا ترى الجبل الاشم مناطحـا = قمم السحاب فسله : من أرساكا؟ 

واذا ترى صخرا تفـجّر بالمياه = فسله : مـن بالماء شق صفاكا ؟ 

واذا رأيت النهر بالعذب الزلال = جرى فسله : مـن الذي أجراكا.؟ 

واذا رأيت البحر بالملح الاجاج = طغى ، فسله : مـن الذى أطفاكا؟ 

واذا رأيت الليـل يغشى داجيـاً = فاسالـه : من يا ليل حاك دجاكا ؟ 

واذا رأيت الصبح يسفر ضاحيا = فاسأله: من يا صبح صاغ ضحاكا؟

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.




> ولم التَّعارض أصلاً؟! (ابتسامة) 
>  إذ ليس بالضرورة تنافي هذا مع ذاك.. إذ قد يكون حييًا مع حزمٍ، وما أحلى ذاك الحزم المحلَّى بالحياء.


أصبتَ شيخنا الفاضل!
أصبتَ، شيخنا الفاضل! (ابتسامة)
وذلك السطر إنّما كان كلامًا أضفتُه بعد أن تذكّرت كلام الجاحظ...
ولو كان هذا البيت في مدح صاحب سلطان، لكان أفضل منه قول البحتريّ:
إنْ أَطْرَقَ اسْتَوْحَشَتْ للخوف أفْئدةٌ --- ويَملأ الأرضَ مِن أُنْسٍ إذا ابْتَسَمَا
ولهذا كان الأكثر مناسبةً أن يكون في غير ذي سلطان...
وقد رجّح صاحب الأغاني وغيره نسبة هذا البيت والذي قبله إلى الحزين الكناني، وأنّهما قيلا في عبد الله بن عبد الملك بن مروان.
والطريف في رأي أبي الفرج أنه يراهما أدنى من مقام زين العابدين! إذ يقول: "وليس هذان البيتان ممّا يُمدح به مثل علي بن الحسين عليهما السلام، وله من الفضل المتعالَم ما ليس لأحد". ولست أدري ما وجه النقص في البيتين إذا مدح بهما زين العابدين...
وقوله:
في كَفِّه خيزران نَشْرُه عَبِقٌ --- مِن كَفِّ أرْوَع في عِرْنِينِه شَمَمُ
مرتبط ارتباطًا وثيقًا بقوله:
يكاد يُمْسِكه عِرْفانَ راحته --- رُكْنُ الحطيمِ إذا ما جاء يسْتلِمُ
لكنّ حاله كذلك في الأبيات المروية عن الحزين الديلي، وكذا عن داود بن سلم!
غير أنّ في النفس من نسبتهما إلى الحزين أشياء.. وهل يؤخذ بهواجس النفس في تضعيف الروايات وردِّها؟
فالحزين هذا هو نفسه القائل:
فما كان نَفعُكَ لي مرَّةً --- ولا مرَّتين ولكن مِرارَا
وهذا البيت ركيك بعدد مرّات نفع الممدوح للمادح...
بيد أنّ الشاعر قد يبلغ قمم البيان أحيانًا فيأتي بالدرر، وينزل مرات أخرى إلى ما يقارب سوقيَّ الألفاظ والمعاني.
أليس بشّار هو القائل:
ربابةُ رَبّةُ البيتِ --- تَصُبُّ الخلّ في الزيتِ
مع أنه صحّ عنه قوله:
إذا ما غضبنا غضبةً مُضَريّةً --- هَتَكْنا حِجاب الشّمسِ أو قطّرت دَمَاوالفرقُ بين الاثنين أنّ بشّار قال بيته في غير مقام الجد، أمّا الحزين فكان في مقام الجد في الحالتين. وهل كان الحزين يُحسِن غير الهجاء؟ 
وقد قال صاحب "زهر الآداب" عن بيت الفرزدق أو الحزين، ولم يجانب الصواب:
 "ولْيَقُلْه من شاء، فقدْ أحسن ما شاء وأجاد وزاد".
فالبيت جميل؛ لكنّني أجده في حق زين العابدين أجمل...
وأنت إذا تأمّلتَ الذين ذُكِر أنّ هذين البيتين قيلا فيهم، وجدت هذه الأسماء: زين العابدين، وقُثَم بن العبّاس، وعبد الله بن عبد الملك بن مروان!
فهل كان للصدفة دخل في هذا الجرد الانتقائي؟
وبذلك أرضى الرّواةُ الطالبيّين، والعبّاسيين، والأمويّين، وخرجوا من بينهم سالمين!
سلّمني الله وإياك من الزلل والخطل، وألهمنا الصواب في القول والعمل...

----------


## الواحدي

...
وعلى ذكر بشّار وما قاله في جاريته :
 يروى أنّ رجلا جاء إلى أبي عبَيْد القاسم بن سلاّم فسأله عن الرباب، فقال: "هو الذي يتدلّى دون السحاب". وأنشد لعبد الرحمن بن حسّان:
كأنّ الرّباب دُوَيْنَ السّحاب --- نَعامٌ تَعَلّق بالأرجُلِ
فقال الرجُل: "ما هذا أردتُ". فقال ابن سلام: "فالرباب: اسم امرأة". وأنشد:
إنّ الذي قَسَم الملاحة بيننا --- وكَسا وُجوهَ الغانياتِ جَمالا
وهَبَ الملاحةَ للرّباب وزادَها --- في الوجه مِن بَعد الملاحة خالا
فقال الرجل: "لمْ أُرِد هذا أيضًا". فقال له: "عساك أردتَ قول الشاعر:
ربابةُ رَبّةُ البيتِ --- تَصُبُّ الخلّ في الزيتِ
لها سَبْعُ دجاجاتٍ --- ودِيكٌ حسَنُ الصّوتِ
فقال الرجل: "هذا أردتُ!"
فقال له: "مِن أين أنت؟"
قال: "من البصرة"
قال: "على أيّ شيء جئتَ؟ على الظهر؟ أو في الماء؟"
قال: "في الماء."
قال: "كم أَعطيتَ الملاّح؟"
قال: "أربعة دراهم."
فقال له: "اذهب استرجعْ منه ما أعطيته، وقل: لَمْ تَحمِل شيئا، فعلام تأخذ منّي الأجرة؟"

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ...
> وعلى ذكر بشّار وما قاله في جاريته :
> يروى أنّ رجلا جاء إلى أبي عبَيْد القاسم بن سلاّم فسأله عن الرباب، فقال: "هو الذي يتدلّى دون السحاب". وأنشد لعبد الرحمن بن حسّان:.....


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=22808

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

قال الأعرج المعني:
أرى أم عمر ماتزال تفجع ...تلوم وما أدري علامَ توجعُ
تلوم على أن أمنح(الورد)لقحة..  .وما تستوي و(الورد)ساعة تفزعُ
إذا هي قامت حاسراً مشمعلةً... نخيبَ فؤاد رأسُها مايُقنع
وقمت إليه باللجام ميسراً....هنالك يجزيني بما كنت أصنع

----------


## علي الغامدي

*أيَدْري ما أرابَكَ مَـنْ يُريـبُ==وَهل تَرْقَى إلى الفَلَكِ الخطوبُ*

*وَجِسمُكَ فَوْقَ هِمّةِ كـلّ داءٍ==فَقُرْبُ أقَلّهـا منـهُ عَجيـبُ*

*يُجَمّشُكَ الزّمانُ هَوًى وحُبّـاً==وَقد يُؤذَى منَ المِقَةِ الحَبيبُ*

*وَكَيفَ تُعِلُّكَ الدّنْيـا بشَـيْءٍ==وَأنْت  َ لِعِلّـةِ الدّنْيَـا طَبيـبُ*

*وَكَيفَ تَنُوبُكَ الشّكْوَى بـداءٍ==وَأنْتَ المُسْتَغاثُ لِمَا يَنُـوبُ*

*مَلِلْتَ مُقامَ يَوْمٍ لَيْـسَ فيـهِ==طِعانٌ صـادِقٌ وَدَمٌ صَبيـبُ*

*وَأنْتَ المَرْءُ تُمْرِضُهُ الحَشَايَا==لهِم  ّتِـهِ وَتَشْفِيـهِ الحُـرُوبُ*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
إذا ما مات ذو علمٍ وتقوى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقد ثُلِمَت من الإسلام ثلمهْ
وموت الحاكم العدل المولَّى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بحكم الشَّرع منقصةٌ ونِقمهْ
وموت العابد القوَّام ليلًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يناجي ربه في كلِّ ظُلمهْ
وموت فتىً كثير الجود مَحْلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّ بقاءه خب ونعمهْ
وموت الفارس الضِّرغام هدمٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكم شهدت له بالنَّصر عزمهْ
فحسبك خمسةٌ يُبْكَى عليهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وباقي النَّاس تخفيفٌ ورحمهْ
وباقي النَّاس هم هَمَجٌ رعاعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي إيجادهم لله حكمهْ!
_

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

قال يزيد بن الطثرية-وكانت جرم استعدت عليه السلطان في امرأة شبب بها,فأمر السلطان أخاه ثوراً بحلق لمته-:
أقول لثور وهو يحلق لمتي...بعقفاءَ مردودٍعليها نصاُبها 
ترفق بها يا ثور ليس ثوابها...بهذا ولكن عند ربي ثواُبها
فراح بها ثور ترفُّ كأنها...سلاسل درع لينُها وانسكابها 
فأصبح رأسي كالصخيرة أشرفت...عليها عقاب ثمّ طارت عقابها

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
قصة قصيدة (1)

أيَا شجَرَ الخابُور ما لَكَ مُورِقًا --- كأنّك لم تَجْزَعْ على ابنِ طَرِيفِ
فَتًى لا يُحِبّ الزّادَ إلاّ مِن التُّقى --- ولا المالَ إلاّ مِنْ قَنا وسُيوفِ
فَقَدْناهُ فِقْدانَ الرّبِيع ولَيْتَنَا --- فَدَيْناه مِن ساداتِنا بأُلوفِِ
عليكَ سلامُ اللهِ وقْفًا فإنّني --- أرى الموتَ وقّاعًا بِكُلّ شَريفِ

هذه الأبيات، كلّما قرأتها استعبرت، واجتاحني ليل أحزان قديمة، بعضها من أنحاء التاريخ، وبعضٌ آخر من أعماق الذات...
والأوّل منها يجذبك إلى الراثي، ويجرّدك عن ذاتك، فتُقاسِم الشاعرَ أحزانه، وتشعر بوخز الضمير وتوبيخه، لأنّك لم تجزع على ابن طريف...
أمّا " فَقَدْناهُ فِقْدانَ الرّبِيع"، فمن أروع ما قيل في الرثاء؛ إذا تأمّلته، أحاط بك الخريف من كلّ جانب، وتساوت عندك الفصول..
وأنت إذا توقفت عند عبارة "وقْفًا" بعد "عليكَ سلام الله"، أيقنتَ أنّ الشعر إلهام، وإبداع، وإنشاء آخر لتراكيب اللغة...
وأوّل ما قرأت البيت الأوّل، وهو شاهدٌ بلاغيّ، ظننتُ الخابورَ من أنواع الشجر. ولست أدري لماذا تصوّرتُ أوراقه بيضاء! وكأنّ السواد الملازم للحزن أقنعني أنّ أوراقًا لا تجزع على ابن طريف لا يمكن إلا أن تكون بيضاء...
ثم علمتُ أنّ الخابور: اسم نهر أصله بديار بكر يصبّ إلى الفرات..
وعلمتُ أنّ ابن طريف هذا هو: الوليد بن طريف الشياني الشّاري، خارجيٌّ تمرّد على العباسيّين فقُتِل في عهد الرشيد.. فما باعد ذلك ما بيني وبينه، وما انطفأت جمرة حزني عليه، لعلمي أنّ كثيرًا ممّن وُصفوا بالخوارج كانوا متمرّدين سياسيّين، ولم تكن تربطهم بالمذهب الخارجي سوى رابطة الخروج... أليس هو القائل:
أنا الوليدُ بنُ طرِيف الشّاري
قَسْوَرةٌ لا يُصْطَلى بناري
جوركمُ أخْرَجَني مِن داري
وعلِمتُ أنّ قاتِله هو ابنُ عمِّه: يزيد بن مَزْيَد!
وعلمتُ أنّ الأبيات من نظم: الفارعة بنت طريف، أخت الوليد...
وقصّتها أنّه لمّا ثار الوليد على الرشيد وقويَت شوكتُه، لم ير له أحد الوزراء من كفء سوى ابن عمِّه يزيد بن مَزْيَد، فاستحضره ثم أنشده هذه الأبيات يستنصر به:
إذا دُعِيتُ فما تُدْعى لِهَيّنةٍ --- إلاّ لمعضلة تُوفي على العُضَلِ
إنّ الخلافةَ مُرساةٌ إلى جبلٍ --- وأنت وابنُك رُكْنَا ذلك الجبَلِ
افْخَرْ فمَا لك في شَيْبانَ مِن مثَلٍ --- كذاك ما لبني شيبانَ مِن مثَل
فتوجّه يزيد مع جنده إلى الوليد، وقتله ثم حزّ رأسه. فقامت الفارعة، ولبست درعها، وخرجت مبارِزةً، فنهاها ابنُ عمِّها عن ذلك، بحجّة أنها بفعلها هتكت ستر الحرائر. وكأنّه لم يهتك سترًا قط! فركزت رمحها في الأرض، وأسندت رأسَها إليه، واستعبرَتْ، وأنشدت القصيدة التي منها تلك الأبيات...
قال صاحب "نضرة الإغريض"، بعد أن أورد القصة:
"لله درّ ثلاثة أبيات، حملَت الرّجلَ على قتْل ابن عمّه وقطْع رحِمِه! ولو كان الكلام الذي في الشّعر منثورًا لما هزّه، ولا حمل مِن أجله بَزَّه، ولا قتَل ابنَ عمّه ولا ابتزّه. والله يعفو عن المذنبين"!
ولو التفتَ إلى مَن حالُه شبيهة بحالي، لاستوقفتْه أبيات الفارعة أكثر من تلك الأبيات الثلاثة...
وقبل هذه الأبيات أبياتٌ أُخَر، لا تقلّ عنها قوّةً وجمالا، ومنها:
بِتَلِّ بُناثا رسْمُ قبْرٍ كأنّه --- على علَمٍ فوق الجبال مُنِيفِ
تضمّن جُودًا حاتِميّا ونائلاً --- وسَورةَ مِقدامٍ ورأْيَ حَصِيفِ
خفيفٌ على ظَهْر الجواد إذا عدا --- وليس على أعدائه بخفيف

والبيت الأخير من أقوى ما قيل في الخفة التي لا تفارق الشدّة...
ومنها أيضًا، وهو مِن محكَم التراكيب الجميلة والمعاني المبتكرة:
حليفُ النّدَى ما عاشَ يَرضى به النّدى --- فإنْ مات لا يَرضى النّدى بـحَلِيفِ
ومنها:
ألا يا لقومي للحمام وللبلى --- وللأرض همّت بعده برُجوفِ
(...)
وللّيث كُلِّ اللَّيث إذ يحملونه --- إلى حفرة ملحودةٍ وسقيفِ
والسّرّ "كُلُّ السّرّ" في قولها: "كلّ الليث"...

كانت هذه قصة مرثية ابن طريف، وقصّتي مع "شجر الخابور". ولو قرئت عليه قصيدة الفارعة، لتساقطت أوراقه جزعًا، ولفّه الخريف إلى آخر الدهر...
وإلى قصة أخرى، إن لم يقتلنا الحزن...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ينبغي إعادة تسمية هذا الموضوع إلى: "من عيون شرح عيون الشعر" (ابتسامة)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك أيها الأديب.. تعاهدنا بمثل هذا مرة بعد أخرى، ولا نفقدك فقدان الربيع._
_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نابغة بني شيبان:
وإذا ما ذَكَرتُ صَرفَ المَنَايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كادِّكارِ الحَزينِ في الأطلالِ
كُلُّ عَيشٍ ولَذَّةٍ ونَعيمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وحَياةٍ تودي كَفيءِ الظِلالِ
كَفَّني الحِلمُ وَالمَشِيبُ وَعَقلي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونُهى اللهِ عن سَبيلِ الضَّلالِ
وأرى الفَقرَ والغِنى بِيَدِ اللهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وحَتفَ النُفوسِ في الآجالِ
ليسَ ماءٌ يُروى بِهِ مُعتَفوهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واتِنٌ لا يَغورُ كالأوشالِ
قد يَغيضُ الفَتى كما يَنقُصُ البَد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رُ وكُلٌّ يَصيرُ كالمُستَحالِ
فَمُحاقٌ هذا وهذا كبيرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بعدما كان ناشِئًا كالهِلالِ
ليسَ يغني عنه السَّنيحُ ولا البُر  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خُ ولا مُشفِقٌ زِمامَ قِبالِ
فإذا صار كالبَلِيَّة قَحْمًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هو مَرُّ الأيَّامِ بعد اللَّيالي
وكَسَتهُ السِنونَ شَيبًا وضَعفًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وطَوَت خَطوَهُ بقيد دِخالِ
عادَ كَالضَبِّ في سِنينَ مُحولٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عاد في جُحرِهِ حَليفَ هُزالِ
ليسَ حَيٌّ يَبقى وإِن بَلَغَ الكَبـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـرَةَ إلَّا مَصِيرُهُ لِزَوالِ
كُلُّ ثاوٍ يَثوي لحين المَنَايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَجَزُورٍ حَبَستَها بِعِقالِ
_

----------


## محمد العيسى

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: قال أبو فراس:
 
أما يردعُ الموتُ أهلَ النهى :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيَمْنَعُ عَنْ غَيّهِ مَنْ غَوَى !
أمَا عَالِمٌ، عَارِفٌ بالزّمانِ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يروحُ ويغدو قصيرَ الخطا
فَيَا لاهِياً، آمِناً، وَالحِمَامُ إليــ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ــهِ سريعٌ ، قريبُ المدى
يُسَرّ بِشَيْءٍ كَأَنْ قَدْ مَضَى ، :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و يأمنُ شيئاً كأنْ قد أتى
إذا مَا مَرَرْتَ بِأهْلِ القُبُورِ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تيقنتَ أنكَ منهمْ غدا
و أنَّ العزيزَ ، بها ، :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والذليلَ سَوَاءٌ إذا أُسْلِمَا لِلْبِلَى
غَرِيبَيْنِ، مَا لَهُمَا مُؤنِسٌ، :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَحِيدَيْنِ، تَحْتَ طِبَاقِ الثّرَى
فلا أملٌ غيرُ عفوِ الإلهِ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ مَا قَدْ مَضَى
فَإنْ كَانَ خَيْراً فَخَيْراً تَنَالُ؛  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: و إنْ كانَ شراً فشراً يرى

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> لعلمي أنّ كثيرًا ممّن وُصفوا بالخوارج كانوا متمرّدين سياسيّين، ولم تكن تربطهم بالمذهب الخارجي سوى رابطة الخروج...


هذه فائدة منك وتنبيه أيها الواحديّ جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبوأنس الجارا

*أبيات منسوبة لأحد المالكية ...*
*متى تصل العطاش إلى ارتوائي .. إذ استقت البحار من الركايا*
*وإن ترفـع الوضعاء يومـا .. على الوضعاء من إحدى الرزايا*
*ومن يثني الأصاغر عن مرادٍ .. وقد جلس الأكابر في الزوايا*
*إذا استوت الأسافل والأعالي .. فقد طابت منادمة المنايا*
*مودتي*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كثيِّر عزَّة:
وقد زَعَمَت أني تَغَيَّرتُ بعدها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومَنْ ذا الذي يا عَزَّ لا يَتَغَيَّرُ؟!
تَغيَّرَ جِسْمي، والخَلِيقَةُ كالَّذي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَهِدتِ، ولَم يُخبَر بِسرِّكِ مُخبَرُ!
_

----------


## أمة القادر

> وللّيث كُلِّ اللَّيث إذ يحملونه --- إلى حفرة ملحودةٍ وسقيفِوالسّرّ "كُلُّ السّرّ" في قولها: "كلّ الليث"...


بارك الله فيكم هل يمكن الايضاح

----------


## علي الغامدي

كأنّ فـــــؤادك يعصــــي المشيبــا           
فيشعـل في كل حـــرف لهيبــــــا

فديتــــك يا فارســـــاً كالمنايـــــــا       
    يوزّعـــن في كل قبـــر قريبـــــا

فديتــــك يا رجـــــــلاً مشرقيــــــا       
    تفتـت في راحتيــــك الغروبــــــا

قبضت على حــربة الحــــق كفـــا       
   أقامت على المبطلــين حروبـــــا

كريــحٍ تبعثـــــر أكـــداس وهــــم         
  وتنشئ في كل زعـــم هبـوبــــــا

لك الله أثلجـــت صــدراً سخينـــــا        
  شفيت بفصـل الخطـاب القلوبـــا

تقّلـــب أوراقـــــك الساكـنـــــــا  ت       
    ليقلبـــن قلبــــاً جبانــــاً كذوبــــا

وتتلـــو عليـــه من اللاذعـــــــات         
  فيغدو بلـون الصفــار مشوبــــا

فحينـــــــاً تبعثـــــر أحلامـــــــــه  
         وحينــــاً تناصحــــه أن يتـوبــــا


وحينــــــاً نقهقـــــه في غبطــــة      
     إذا كــاد من لطمـــة أن يذوبـــــا

أما وجــد الخـــبّ غيـــر المــآذن        
   ينثــــر في جانبيهـــا الذنوبـــــا؟

أيهجـــو ضيــاء الصبــاح وينشر  
        في صفحة الظلـم ليـــلاً غريبــــا

ألا أيّهــا "الوطـــن" المستبــــاح    
      أقمت على كل حــرف صليبــــــا

تتيـــح "لشــــاكر" ما لا يتـــــاح     
     وتظلم بالإفــــك شيخـــا حبيبـــــا


مقـص الرقيـــب يصـــادر حقــــا        
   فلم يخــش ربـَّــاً محيطـاً رقيبـــا

ويكتــب إفكـــا ، ويلطــــم خــــدا   
       كأنثــى تصيـــح وتعلـي النحيبـــا

يحاصــــر رائحــــة الأقحـــــوان         
  فينشــرها اللــه عـــوداً وطيبـــا

فقد نالنـــا يــوم "سعــــــد" أذى      
    وقــرحٌ فقد كان يومــاً عصيبــــا

سنرضـــى ونصبـــر يا ظالمـــــا        
   فمــازال رب السمـــاء حسيبــــا

أتى "عوض" الخير يُنسي زمانا     
      يكمِّــــم فيه الغبـــيّ النجيبـــــــا

فأضحكنــي ، صـــرت كالمنتشي   
        أقبل وجهــاً شجاعـــاً غضــوبــا

رأيت "جمـــالا" يحـــاول سيــرا         
  ولكنّــــه مثــل ظبــــي أصيبـــــا

يقــوم فيســقــط في زيفــــــــــه    
       ويقصمــه الله قصمــــاً رهيبــــــا

وإن كنـت أعجــــب من ظلمــــه       
     فتهـريجـــه ثـَــمّ كــان عجيبــــا

فلو زيد في الوقـــت خلـت الـذي       
     يريد شقاقـــاً ، يشــق الجيوبـــا

وما زلـــت أحمــــد ذاك الفتـــى       
      فقد نـــال ممـــا أراد نصيبـــــــا

فليـــس يبهــــرج أقــــوالــــــ  ه   
          ولكنْ يقـــول كلامـــــاً مهيبــــــا

فما أكــــرم القـــول إن صــاغه   
          فكيف وقد كــان قــولاً مصيبــــا

فمن كـــان في قلـــبـــه ربّـــــه        
     وكادتـه كل القـوى .. لن يخيبـــا

يزيــــد ثبـــاتـــــا وأعــــــداؤه     
         يزيــدهـــم الله منــــه خطوبــــــا

وأمّا الظلـــــوم فمهمـا سقتــــه       
     غيـــوم السمـــاء يظـــل جديبـــــا

إذا جــاس بـوم بأرض زمانــــا       
     سيبـدل صــوت الصـداح نعيبــــا

رجــال العقيـــــدة يا أســــــدها           
  هلمّــوا إليهـــا شبابـــاً وشيبـــــا

ولا ترهبــوا ضربـة الصولجـان     
       فكيــف تهـــاب الجبـــال كثيبـــــا

وإن لبســوا خدعـــة في ظــلام        
    لبستم مع الصبــح ثوبــاً قشيبــــا

ويا أيّهــا الأدعيــــاء تــــواروا     
        ملأتم محيّــــا الحيـــــاة نــدوبـــا


إذا شيّـــد المصلحـــون بنــــاء      
       رأيتكــــم تحفـــــــرون قلـيـبــــــا

ركبتـــم سفينـــــة آمالــنــــــــ  ا  
           ورحتـــم تدقّـــون فيهـا ثقوبــــــا

هنا تشتـــرون الضـــلالة وهما           
 هناك تبيعــــون قدســـاً سليبــــــا

إذا أشرقــت شمـس يـوم جميل         
  نسجتـم عليها من البغـــي حوبـــا

أيا أيّهــا الطيّبــــــون أفيقــــوا          
  أضعتـم بحسـن النوايــا الدروبــا

هنـــا أمّـــة حوصــرت بكروب           
 وأنتم تزيــدون فيهــا الكروبـــــا

تظنّونهــم يطلبـــون اعتــــدالا           
 وهم يطلبــــون انحـــلالاً مريبـــا

أيا من نقضــت "خيام" الجنـاة         
   سلكــت طريقـــاً طويـــلاً لحوبــا

"صنعت الحيـــاة" وصنّاعهــا         
   وقد كنــت للمصلحيــــن ربيبـــــا

إذا وقّع المصلحـــون بيــانــــا     
       فلسنــا نــرى لك فيـــه نصيبـــــا

وإن أعلن الأدعيــــاء خطابــــا     
      سكـــتّ .. وقد كنـت قِدْمـا خطيبـا

فصرت بلا أي لــــون تعــــيش      
     فلست جمـــالاً ولســت شحوبــــا

ولست قويـــــا ولست ضعيفــا        
   ولست شمــالاً ولســت جنوبــــــا

ولست مع الحـــــق أو ضـــدّه        
   أمـا آن يـا "سيّدي" أن تـؤوبــــا؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:
أراني وما أحدثتُ بعدك سيِّئًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تغيَّرتُ، والإبريز لا يتَغيرُ!
فيا عجبًا والدَّهرُ جَمٌّ صُرُوفُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَفِي ليَ إعساري، وجودُك يَغدرُ!
وَفَى لي بَغَيْضٍ والتوى منْ أُحبُّه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَلْشَيْبُ أوفى، والشبيبةُ أغدرُ
_

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> أبيات منسوبة لأحد المالكية ...
> متى تصل العطاش إلى ارتواء .. إذ استقت البحار من الركايا
> وإن ترفـع الوضعاء يومـا .. على الرفعاء من إحدى الرزايا
> ومن يثني الأصاغر عن مرادٍ .. وقد جلس الأكابر في الزوايا
> إذا استوت الأسافل والأعالي .. فقد طابت منادمة المنايا
> مودتي


بارك الله فيك أيها الحبيب،
الأبيات للقاضي أبي محمد عبد الوهاب بن نصر البغدادي المالكيِّ -رحمه الله تعالى-، وروايتها عندي هكذا:
متى تصل العطاش إلى ارتواء ... إذا استقت البحار من الركايا
ومن يثني الأصاغر عن مراد ... وقد جلس الأكابر في الزوايا
وإن ترفع الوضعاء يوماً  ...  على الرفعاء من إحدى البلايا
إذا استوت الأسافل والأعالي  ...  فقد طابت منادمة المنايا
وله أيضا -رحمه الله-:
بغدادُ دارٌ لأهل المالِ واسعةٌ  ...  وللصعاليك دارُ الضنكِ والضيقِ
أصبحتُ فيهم مُضاعاً بين أظهرهم ... كأنني مصحفٌ في بيتِ زنديقِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
واعمل لوجهٍ واحدٍ • • وارغب به بتولُّهِ
فرِضَى الإلهِ وعفوهِ • • يكفيك كلَّ الأوجهِ
عمِّر فُؤَادكَ بالتُّقَى • • فلَكَ السَّعادة تنتَهِي
وعن الدَُّنا كُنْ مُعْرِضًا • • واحذر بأنَّك تلْتَهِي
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
واجعلْ مؤونتكَ التُّقَي_•••_فهو الطَّريق المتَّضِحْ
وإذا الهموم تَزَاوَجَت_•••_فالصَّبر أنْتَج ما لقَحْ
لا تَيْأَسَنْ مِنْ أنْ تُدا_•••_ويك الأمور وتنشرِحْ
فلرُّبَّما سرَّ الحزيـ_•••_ـن وربَّما غمَّ الفرَحْ
واللهُ أكرم مَن ير_•••_جَّى في المهمِّ المفتضِحْ
فكِلِ الأمورَ لِلُطْفِهِ_•••_والْزم حِمَاه المنفَسِحْ
واعمل بنصحِ مسدَّدٍ_•••_مَن في تجارته رَبَحْ
ما تَمَّ إلَّا ما يريـ_•••_ـد فَدَعْ هُمُومكَ واطَّرِحْ
واترك وساوِسَك التي_•••_شَغَلَت فؤادَك تستَرِحْ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حسَّان بن ثابت t:
رُبَّ حِلْمٍ أضاعَهُ عَدَمُ المَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِ وجَهلٍ غَطَّى عليه النَّعِيمُ
ما أُبالي أنَبَّ بِالحُزنِ تَيسٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أم لَـحَـاني بظهرِ غَيْبٍ لئـيمُ!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن المعتزِّ «الخليفة العباسي ليومٍ واحد!!»:
قد عضَّني صَرفُ النَوائِب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ورأيتُ آمالي كَواذِب
والمرءُ يَعشَقُ لذَّةَ الـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـدُّنيا فتَعقُرُهُ المصائِب
وإذا تَفَوَّقَ دَرّها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رَفَضَتهُ حينَ يَلَذُّ شارِب!
وأطَلْتُ تَجريبي لها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لو كُنتُ أَطمَعُ بِالتَجارِب!
وألاحَ شَعرَ الرَأسِ دَهـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـرٌ غادِرٌ جَمُّ المَصائِب
يَدعو إِلى الأمَلِ الفَتَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والموتُ أقربُ منه جانِب
ينبو على طولِ العِتا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِ فقد مَلَلتُ وما أُعاتِب
ما عاتِبي إِلَّا الحَسو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دُ وَتِلكَ مِن أسنى المَناقِب!
والمجدُ وَالحُسّادُ مَقـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـرونان إن ذَهَبُوا فذاهِب
وإذا فَقَدتَ الحاسدِينَ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَقَدتَ في الدُنيا الأطايِب!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
إذا نَصَحْتَ قليلَ العقلِ نِلْتَ بذا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عداوةً منه لا تخفَى مساويها
فالحمقُ داءٌ قبيحٌ لا دواء له  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد قال فيه من الأشعار راويها
لكلِّ داءٍ دواءٌ يستطبُّ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلَّا الحماقة أعْيَت من يُدَاويها
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

كُفّي   أَراني   وَيكِ   لَومَكِ     أَلوَما"        "هَمٌّ    أَقامَ    عَلى    فُؤادٍ      أَنجَما
وَخَيالُ  جِسمٍ  لَم  يُخَلِّ  لَهُ     الهَوى"        "لَحمًا   فَيُنحِلَهُ   السَقامُ   وَلا      دَما
وَخُفوقُ   قَلبٍ   لَو   رَأَيتِ     لَهيبَهُ"        "يا   جَنَّتي   لَظَنَنتِ    فيهِ      جَهَنَّما
وَإِذا   سَحابَةُ   صَدِّ   حُبٍّ   أَبرَقَتْ"        "تَرَكَت   حَلاوَةَ   كُلِّ   حُبٍّ     عَلقَما
يا  وَجهَ  داهِيَةَ  الَّذي   لَولاكَ     ما"        "أَكَلَ الضَنى جَسَدي وَرَضَّ    الأَعظُما
إِن   كانَ   أَغناها    السُلُوُّ    فَإِنَّني"        "أَصبَحتُ  مِن  كَبِدي  وَمِنها     مُعدِما
غُصنٌ   عَلى   نَقَوى   فَلاةٍ     نابِتٌ"        "شَمسُ   النَهارِ   تُقِلُّ   لَيلا     مُظلِما
لَم   تُجمَعِ   الأَضدادُ   في   مُتَشابِهٍ"        "إِلا    لِتَجعَلَني    لِغُرمي       مَغنَما
كَصِفاتِ  أَوحَدِنا  أَبي  الفَضلِ    الَّتي"        "بَهَرَتْ   فَأَنطَقَ   واصِفيهِ      وَأَفحَما
يُعطيكَ    مُبتَدِرًا    فَإِن       أَعجَلتَهُ"        "أَعطاكَ  مُعتَذِرًا  كَمَن   قَد     أَجرَما
وَيَرى  التَعَظُّمَ  أَن  يُرى     مُتَواضِعًا"        "وَيَرى  التَواضُعَ  أَن  يُرى    مُتَعَظِّما
نَصَرَ  الفَعالَ  عَلى  المِطالِ     كَأَنَّما"        "خالَ  السُؤالَ  عَلى  النَوالِ    مُحَرَّما

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محمود الورَّاق:
إنّي شَكَرتُ لِظالِمي ظُلْمي ••• وغَفَرتُ ذاك لهُ على عِلمِ
ورأيتُه أسدى إليَّ يدًا ••• لمَّا أبان بجَهلِهِ حِلمي!
رَجَعَت إساءتُهُ عليه وإحـ ••• ـساني فعادَ مُضاعَفَ الجرمِ
وغَدَوتُ ذا أجرٍ ومَحمَدَة ••• وغَدَا بكسبِ الظُلمِ والإثمِ
فكأنَّما الإحسانُ كان له ••• وأنا المسيءُ إليهِ في الحُكمِ
مازال يظلمُني وأرحمُهُ ••• حتى بكيتُ له مِن الظُلمِ!
_

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه قصيدة ( نفثة قديمة ) لمحمود محمد شاكر رحمه الله

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي:*وحُبُّ العَيشِ أَعْبَدَ كُلَّ حُرٍّ   وعَلَّمَ ساغِبًا أكلَ المُرَارِ*
*عِتابُكَ خالِدٌ لم يُجدِ شيئًا   ولا نَصُّ المَلامِ إِلى ضِرارِ*
*لَجَأتُ إلى السُكوتِ مِن التَلاحي   كما لَجَأَ الجَبانُ إلى الفِرارِ!*
*ويَجمَعُ مِنِّيَ الشَفَتَينِ صَمْتِي   وأبْخَلُ في المَحافلِ بافتِرَاري*
*وكانَ تَأَنُّسي بِهِمُ قَديمًا   عِثاراً حُمَّ في شَأوِ اِغتِراري*
*يئستُ مِن اكتساب الخير لمَّا   رأيتُ الخَيرَ وُفُّرَ لِلشِرارِ!*
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

مَرَّت  بِنا  بَينَ  تِربَيها   فَقُلتُ     لَها"        "مِن أَينَ  جانَسَ  هَذا  الشادِنُ  العَرَبا

فَاستَضحَكَتْ ثُمَّ قالَتْ كَالمُغيثِ    يُرى"        "لَيثَ الشَرى وَهوَ مِن عِجلٍ إِذا انتَسَبا

جاءَت بِأَشجَعَ مَن يُسمى وَأَسمَحَ   مَن"        "أَعطى  وَأَبلَغَ  مَن  أَملى  وَمَن  كَتَبا

لَو  حَلَّ  خاطِرُهُ  في  مُقعَدٍ    لَمَشى"        "أَو جاهِلٍ لَصَحا  أَو  أَخرَسٍ    خَطَبا

إِذا   بَدا   حَجَبَتْ   عَينَيكَ      هَيبَتُهُ"        "وَلَيسَ  يَحجُبُهُ   سِترٌ   إِذا     احتَجَبا

بَياضُ  وَجهٍ  يُريكَ  الشَمسَ    حالِكَةً"        "وَدُرُّ   لَفظٍ   يُريكَ   الدُرَّ     مَخشَلَبا

وَسَيفُ  عَزمٍ   تَرُدُّ   السَيفَ     هِبَّتُهُ"        "رَطبَ الغِرارِ مِنَ  التَامورِ    مُختَضِبا

عُمرُ  العَدوِّ  إِذا  لاقاهُ   في     رَهَجٍ"        "أَقَلُّ مِن  عُمرِ  ما  يَحوي  إِذا  وَهَبا

تَوَقَّهُ   فَمَتى    ما    شِئتَ      تَبلُوَهُ"        "فَكُن   مُعادِيَهُ   أَو   كُن   لَهُ   نَشَبا

تَحلو   مَذاقَتُهُ   حَتّى   إِذا     غَضِبا"        "حالَت فَلَو قَطَرَت في الماءِ ما  شُرِبا

وَتَغبِطُ الأَرضُ مِنها  حَيثُ  حَلَّ    بِهِ"        "وَتَحسُدُ   الخَيلُ   مِنها   أَيَّها     رَكِبا

وَلا    يَرُدُّ    بِفيهِ    كَفَّ      سائِلِهِ"        "عَن  نَفسِهِ  وَيَرُدُّ   الجَحفَلَ     اللَجِبا

وَكُلَّما    لَقِيَ    الدينارُ       صاحِبَهُ"        "في مُلكِهِ  افتَرَقا  مِن  قَبلِ  يَصطَحِبا

مالٌ   كَأَنَّ   غُرابَ   البَينِ    يَرقُبُهُ"        "فَكُلَّما    قيلَ    هَذا    مُجتَدٍ      نَعَبا

بَحرٌ  عَجائِبُهُ  لَم  تُبقِ   في     سَمَرٍ"        "وَلا  عَجائِبِ   بَحرٍ   بَعدَها     عَجَبا

لا  يُقنِعُ   ابنَ   عَليٍّ   نَيلُ     مَنزِلَةٍ"        "يَشكو   مُحاوِلُها   التَقصيرَ   وَالتَعَبا

هَزَّ  اللِواءَ  بَنو   عِجلٍ   بِهِ     فَغَدا"        "رَأسًا  لَهُمْ   وَغَدا   كُلٌّ   لَهُمْ     ذَنَبا

التارِكينَ    مِنَ    الأَشياءِ    أَهوَنَها"        "وَالراكِبينَ  مِنَ  الأَشياءِ  ما     صَعُبا

مُبَرقِعي   خَيلِهِمْ   بِالبيضِ     مُتَّخِذي"        "هامِ  الكُماةِ  عَلى   أَرماحِهِمْ     عَذَبا


إِنَّ   المَنِيَّةَ   لَو    لاقَتهُمُ      وَقَفَتْ"        "خَرقاءَ    تَتَّهِمُ    الإِقدامَ      وَالهَرَبا

مَراتِبٌ   صَعِدَت   وَالفِكرُ      يَتبَعُها"        "فَجازَ  وَهوَ  عَلى   آثارِها     الشُهُبا

مَحامِدٌ   نَزَفَت    شِعري      لِيَملَأَها"        "فَآلَ  ما  امتَلَأَت   مِنهُ   وَلا     نَضَبا

مَكارِمٌ   لَكَ   فُتَّ   العالَمينَ      بِها"        "مَن   يَستَطيعُ   لِأَمرٍ   فائِتٍ      طَلَبا

لَمّا    أَقَمتَ    بِإِنطاكِيَّةَ       اختَلَفَتْ"        "إِلَيَّ   بِالخَبَرِ   الرُكبانُ   في     حَلَبا

فَسِرتُ نَحوَكَ  لا  أَلوي  عَلى    أَحَدٍ"        "أَحُثُّ    راحِلَتَيَّ    الفَقرَ      وَالأَدَبا

أَذاقَني  زَمَني  بَلوى   شَرِقتُ     بِها"        "لَو  ذاقَها  لَبَكى  ما  عاشَ   وَانتَحَبا

وَإِن عَمِرتُ  جَعَلتُ  الحَربَ    والِدَةً"        "وَالسَمهَرِي  َ   أَخًا   وَالمَشرَفِيَّ     أَبا

بِكُلِّ  أَشعَثَ  يَلقى  المَوتَ     مُبتَسِمًا"        "حَتّى   كَأَنَّ   لَهُ   في   قَتلِهِ     أَرَبا

قُحٍّ   يَكادُ   صَهيلُ   الخَيلِ      يَقذِفُهُ"        "عَن سَرجِهِ مَرَحًا  بِالغَزوِ  أَو  طَرَبا

فَالمَوتُ أَعذَرُ لي وَالصَبرُ أَجمَلُ   بي"        "وَالبَرُّ   أَوسَعُ   وَالدُنيا   لِمَن     غَلَبا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عمرو بن معدي كرب:

صَبَرتُ على اللذَّات لمَّا تَوَلَّتِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وألزمتُ نفسي الصبرَ حتى استمرَّتِ
وكانت على الأيام نفسي عزيزة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلمَّا رأَتْ صبري على الذُلِّ ذَلِّتِ
فقلتُ لها: يا نفس، عِيشي كريمةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لقد كانتِ الدُّنيا لنا ثُمَّ وَلَّتِ!
وما النَّفسُ إلَّا حيثُ يجعلها الفَتَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنْ أُطْمِعَت تاقَت وإلَّا تَسَلَّتِ
فكم غَمْرةٍ دافعتُها بعد غَمْرةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَجَرَّعتُها بالصَّبرِ حتى تَوَلَّتِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:
وإذا قَنِعتَ فأنت أغنى مَن مَشَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنَّ الفقيرَ لَكُلُّ مَن لا يَقنَعُ
وإذا طَلَبتَ فلا إلى مُتَضايقٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَن ضاقَ عنك فرِزقُ ربِّك أوسعُ
إنَّ المطامعَ ما عَلِمتَ مذلَّةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِلطامِعينَ وَأين مَن لا يطمعُ؟!
سلِّم ولا تُنكِر لربِّك قدرةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فاللهُ يخفضُ مَن يشاءُ ويرفعُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:
نَعَى نفسي إليَّ مِن اللَّيالي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تصرُّفُهُنَّ حالًا بعد حالِ!
فمالي لستُ مشغولًا بنفسي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومالي لا أخافُ الموتَ مالي؟!
لقد أيقنتُ أنِّي غيرُ باقٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكنِّي أراني لا أبالي
أمَا لي عِبرةٌ في ذِكر قومٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَفَانَوا رُبَّما خطروا ببالي!
كأنَّ مُمرِّضي قد قام يمشي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بنَعْشي بين أربعةٍ عِجالِ
وخلفي نُسوةٌ يبكينَ شجوًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كأنَّ قلوبهنَّ على مقالِ
سأقنعُ ما بقيتُ بقوتِ يومٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أبغي مُكاثرةً بِمَالِ
تَعَالى اللهُ يا سَلْمَ بنَ عَمْرٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أذَلَّ الحِرصُ أعناقَ الرِّجالِ!
هبِ الدُّنيا تُساقُ إليك عَفْوًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أليس مصيرُ ذاك إلى زوالِ
فما ترجو بشيءٍ ليس يبقى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وشيكًا ما تُغيِّرُه اللَّيالي
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:
قالوا: هجاك أبو حفصٍ، فقلتُ لهم:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  باللهِ أدفــــــعُ ما لا تدفـــعُ الحِـيَلُ!
أَ لَا لئيـــــــمٌ (جــزاه اللهُ صـالحـةً!)  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يهجوه(1) عنِّي، فبي عن عِرْضِهِ كَسَلُ!___________________________
(1)_ولو قيل: (يلهيه) فهو أفضل!

----------


## علي الغامدي

ماكان سيعذرك أصلح الله تصرفك بالشعر

فقد وضعت من عاداه بالهجاء في مقام غير مقدور عليه بدلاً من ترفع ابن الرومي عنه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

قد أعدت الأصل وجعلت التغيير المقترح في الهامش (أسفل شيء)ٍ حتى لا يغضب ابن الرومي أومن يحامي عن شعره. (ابتسامه)
وليس الأمر كما ذكرت، بل أردت لمن يستشهد ببيتيه هذين أنه غير مقدور على استفزازه بمثل هذا الهاجي حتى يأمر لئيمًا بهجائه نيابةً عنه؛ إذ لا يستحق أن يهتم به، بل يكفي اشغاله والهاؤه.. وهذا أبلغ من الهجاء وأبعد عن المجاراة..
ولا أدري هل هذه الفكرة صائبة!
وعلى كلٍّ.. فالخطب سهل أصلحك الله.

----------


## علي الغامدي

آمين وأياك جزاك الله خيرا ...هلاّ هونت عليك ياشيخنا انما أردت بدعاء الصلاح تمام الإحسان هنا كما عهدناك فيما سواه ((ابتسامة محبه يعلم الله ))

فكيف وشاعرنا هذا الفذ

ألا ليت شعري هل تؤخر حاجتي    ==    لأولــى بـشـكـر مـنــك أو بـثـنـاء
غرسـت يـدا حتـى إذا آن حملـهـا   ==     شكت منـك إغفـالا وطـولُ   جفـاء
ثـنـائـي لا تـسـبــق إلــيــه فــإنــه    ==    خـلـود لـمـا تبـنـي وطــول   بـقـاء
وتمّـم يـدا أسديتـهـا يـنـم   شكـرهـا    ==    غـداة غــدٍ فــي الـنـاس أي نـمـاء
لعمري لقد أعطاك محمود   حمـده     ==   أميـر غــدا مــن ســادة   الأمــراء
وياحسن ذاك الحمد إن أنت زِنتـهُ   ==     بحمد امرىء مـن سـادة   الشعـراء

----------


## علي الغامدي

ابن نباته المصري

يـا جائـداً رام أن تخفـى لـه  منـنٌ    ==    هيهات مـا المسـك مطـويّ   بإخفـاء

ولا نسيـم ثنائـي بالخـفـيّ    وقــد    ==    رويـتــه بالـعـطـايـا أي   إرواء

خذهـا إليـك جديـدات الثنـا    حلـلاً    ==    صنـع السـريّ ولكـن غيـر   رفـاء

وعش كما شئت مهما شئـت    ممتدحـاً     ==   تثـنـى بخـيـر لآلٍ خـيــر   آلاء

منـك استفـدت بليـغَ اللفـظِ   أنظمـه    ==    نظـمـاً يهـيـم ألـبـاب   الألـبـاء

أعدت منـهُ شـذوراً لسـت    أحبسهـا      ==  عن مسمعيك وليس الحبـس مـن  راء

----------


## علي الغامدي

ابن زمرك

لمن قبة حمـراء مـد    نضارهـا    ==    تطابق منهـا أرضهـا   وسماؤهـا

وما أرضها إلا خزائـن    رحمـة    ==    وما قد سما من فوق ذاك  غطاؤها

وقد شبـه الرحمـن خلقتنـا   بـه    ==    وحسبك فخرا بان منه    اعتلاؤهـا

ومعروشة الأرجاء مفروشة  بهـا    ==    صنوف من النعماء منها   وطاؤهـا

ترى الطير في أجوافها قد تصففت    ==    على نعـم عنـد الإلـه    كفاؤهـا

ونسبتهـا صنهاجـة غيـر   أنهـا    ==    تقصر عما قـد حـوى   خلفاؤهـا

حبتني بهـا دون العبيـد  خلافـة    ==    على الله في يوم الجزاء   جزاؤهـا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
هوِّنْ عليك سَجِينَ المجدِ واصْطبرِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على البَلاءِ فإنَّ الدَّهْر ذُو غِيَرِ
مَن يَصْطبر لخُطُوبِ الدَّهرِ مُدَّرعًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِلامةِ الحزمِ يبلغ هامة الظَّفَرِ
حَوادِثُ الدَّهْرِ فيها للفَتَى عِبَرٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والشَّهْمُ مَن يستقي مِن منهلِ العِبَرِ!
فاصْبِر على مِحَنٍ يأتي الزَّمانُ بها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالحرُّ ممتحَنٌ بالصَّفو والكَدَرِ
لا يبلغُ القصد إلَّا سيِّدٌ بطلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَقْوَى على اليأسِ والآلامِ والضَّجَرِ
ولا ينالُ المُنى إلَّا فتىً طَمِعَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيهِ اللِّيالي فلمْ يُغْمِض على خَوَرِ
وعَقَّدَتْ دُونه الأيامُ مَطْلَبَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَشَدَّ لَيْثاً وأوهَى عُقْدَةَ المِرَرِ
ولايَنَتْهُ صُرُوفُ الدَّهرِ تخدعُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِتَسْتَغِرَّ فلم يصبِر على الغَرَرِ
اصْبِر على الضُّرِّ في حُبِّ العُلا أبدًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَن يَسْعَ للمجدِ والعلياءِ يصطبِرِ
لا تَحْسَبُوا أنَّ هذي الحالَ دائمةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في ذِمَّة الغَيْب عُقْبَى الأمرِ والقَدَرِ
وَرَدْتُمُ فانهَلُوا لنْ تَشْرَبُوا عللًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا بُدَّ للوردِ بعد اليومِ مِن صَدَرِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> آمين وأياك جزاك الله خيرا ...هلاّ هونت عليك ياشيخنا انما أردت بدعاء الصلاح تمام الإحسان هنا كما عهدناك فيما سواه ((ابتسامة محبه يعلم الله ))


 أحبك الله.. وبارك فيك وجزاك خيرا
قد هوَّنت على نفسي، وأسأل الله أن يصلح أحوالنا وأن يجعلنا من عباده المحسنين.
أبيتُ إلا أن تكون مشاركة مفردة (ابتسامة)

----------


## علي الغامدي

شكرا لك

إِنّي      لَأَعلَمُ      وَاللَبيبُ      خَبيرُ"        "أَنَّ   الحَياةَ   وَإِن    حَرَصتَ    غُرورُ

وَرَأَيتُ    كُلًّا    ما    يُعَلِّلُ     نَفسَهُ"        "بِتَعِلَّةٍ      وَإِلى       الفَناءِ         يَصيرُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

ابوالعلاء

قــــــــــد أصـــبــــحــــ  تْ، ونُــعـــاتُـــ  هـــا نُــعّـــاتُـــ  هـــا == ، وكــــذلــــك الــدّنـــيـــا تَــخـــيـــبُ سُــعــاتُــهــ  ـا

كــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــرّار  ةٌ أحــــــــزانُـ  ـــــــهـــــــ  ــا، ضــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــرّار  ةٌ == سُـــــكّــــــ  انَــــــهـــــ  ـا، مَـــــــــــــ  ــــــــــرّارَ  ةٌ ســـــاعــــــا  تُــــــهــــــ  ا

نــــامــــتْ دُعــــــــاةُ الــدّولــتــيـ  ـنِ فــضــاعــتــا، == وهـــــــــي الــمــنــيّـــ  ةُ لا تَـــخـــيــــب  ُ دُعـــاتُـــهــ  ــا

ذَرْهـــــــــا  ، وتــــلـــــك نــصــيـــحـــة  ٌ مـــعـــروفــــ  ةٌ == ، عَــظُــمـــتْ مـنـافـعُــهــا وقــــــــلّ وُعــاتُـــهـــ  ا

لا تــــتــــبــــ  ـعَـــــنّ الــــغــــانــ  ـــيـــــاتِ مُــــمـــــاشـ  ــــيـــــاً == ، إنّ الـــــغَــــــ  وانــــــي جَــــــــمّـــ  ــــــةٌ تَـــبِـــعـــا  تُــــهــــا

وإذا اطّـلـعْــنَ مـــــن الـمَـنـاظــر فـالــهُــدى == أن لا تَــــــــــراك  َ، الـــــدّهـــــ  رَ، مُـطّـلِــعــات  ُــهــا

واحـــــذَرْ مـــقـــالَ الـــنّـــاسِ: إنّــــــك بـيـنــهــا == سِـرحــانُ ضــــآنٍ حــيــن غــــاب رعـاتُـهــا

ودَعِ الــــقـــــراء  ة إنْ ظـــنَـــنـــتَ جَــهــيـــرَهـ  ــا == ، ذكـــرَتْ بــــه الـحـاجــاتِ مستمـعـاتُـهـا

فالـصـوتُ هــدرُ الفـحـل تـؤنـسُ رِكـــزَه == أُلاّفُــــــــ  ـــــــــــــهُ  ، فـــــتُـــــجـ  ــــيــــــبُ مُـــمـــتَـــن  ِـــعـــاتُـــه  ـــا

أوْلـى مـن البيـض الأوانـسِ، بالعُـلا، == قُــــلُـــــصٌ تـــــجـــــوبُ الـــلـــيــــل  َ مــدّرعــاتُـــ  هـــا

جُـمِـعــتْ جــســومٌ مــــن غــرائـــزَ أربـــــعٍ، == وتـــفــــرّقــ  ــتْ مـــــــــــن بــــــعــــــد  ُ مـجـتَــمــعــا  تُــهــا

وهـــــــــي الـــنـــفـــوس  ُ، إذا تُـــمَـــيِّــ  ـزُ بــيــنـــهـــا == ، فــأعــزُّهـــا فـــــــي الــعـــيـــشِ مُـقـتـنِـعـاتُ  ـهــا

ومـــتــــى طــــــــرَدْتَ أمــــورَهــــا بـقـيــاسِــهــ  ا، == فــــــأحــــــ  قُّــــــهـــــ  ـا بــــــــمَــــ  ــــذلّــــــــ  ةٍ طَـــــمِـــــع  ـــــاتُـــــهـ  ــــا

وكـــــــــــــ  أنّ آمـــــــــــــ  ـالَ الــــفـــــتــ  ـــى وحــــتـــــوفَ  ـــــه == فِـــئـــتـــان  ِ، تــــهـــــزأُ مـــــنـــــه مُـصـطَــرِعــا  تُــهــا

أوقــــــــــــ  اتُ عــــاجــــلـــ  ـةٍ كــــــــــــأن  ّ مُـــضـــيّـــه  ــــا == ومْـــــضُ الــبُـــروقِ، خــواطــفــاً لـمـعـاتُـهــا

ويــــخـــــالـ  ــــفُ الأيّــــــــــ  ــــامَ حُـــــــكـــــ  ــمٌ واقِـــــــــــ  ــــع == فـــيـــهــــا، ومـــــثـــــلُ سُــبــوتـــهــ  ـا جُــمُــعــاتُـ  ـهـــا

كـــــــــم أُوقــــــــــد  َتْ لــشُــمــوعِــ  هــا صُــبْــحِـــيّ  ـــةٌ == فـــــــي الــلــيـــلِ ثُـــــــمَّ أُطــفـــئَـــت  ْ شـمَـعــاتُــهـ  ـا

فــمـــتـــى يُــنـــبَّـــه  ُ مـــــــــن رُقـــــــــادٍ  ، مُـــهـــلِـــك  ِ، == مَــــــن قــــــد أضــــــرّ، بـعـيــنــهِ، هَـجـعَـاتُـهــ  ا

وتـرادفَـتْ هـــذي الـجّــدوبُ، ولـــم تـلُــحْ == غَـــــرّاءُ، تــبــغــي الــــــرّوضَ منـتـجِـعـاتُـه  ـا

وكــــــــــأنّ تــســبــيــحــ  اً هـــــديــــــل  ُ حـــمــــامــــ  ةٍ، == فـــــــي مـــجــــدِ ربـــــــكَ أُلّـــفــــتْ سَـجَـعَـاتُــه  ــا

مــــــــــــن يـــغـــتـــبِـ  ــطْ بــمــعــيـــشـ  ــةٍ، فــــأمــــامَـ  ــــه == نُــــــــوَبٌ، تُــطـــيـــلُ، عــــنـــــاءَه  ُ، فـجــعــاتــهــ  ا

وإذا رجَــعـــتَ إلــــــى الــنُّــهــى فـــذواهـــب == الأيـــــــــــ  امِ، غـــــيــــــرَ مــــــؤمَّــــ  ــلٍ رجَـــعـــاتـــ  هـــا

تَــهـــوى الـســلامــةَ والــقــبــورُ مــضــاجِــعٌ == سـلَـبـت عـــن اليَـقَـظـات مضطجِعـاتـهـا

دنــيــاكَ مـشـبـهـةُ الــسّــرابِ، فـــــلا تَـــــزُلْ == بــــرزيــــنِ حــلـــمِـــكَ مــوشـــكـــاً خُــدَعــاتــهـ  ـا

رَقــــــشـــــ  ــاءُ فــــيــــهــــ  ـا لـــيـــلـــهــ  ــا ونــــهـــــاره  ـــــا، == تــــلـــــكَ الـضّــئــيــلـ  ـةُ، شـــأنـــهـــا لــســعــاتــهـ  ـا

وتَـــــرِثُّ أغـــــراضُ الـشــبــابِ ويــنــطــوي == إبّـــــــانُــ  ـــــهـــــــا، فـــــتـــــنــ  ــــيــــــبُ مُــــرتــــدعـ  ـــاتـــــهــــ  ـا

ويُــنــهــنِــ  هُ الــــرجــــلُ الــحــصــيــفُ بــســـنّـــه == أوطــــــــــــ  ـــــارَهُ، فــــتــــضــــ  ـيـــــقُ مُـــتّـــسِـــ  عـــاتـــهـــا

وتقارعت شوس الخطوب فكُشّفت، == عـــــــن مَــهـــلَـــكِ الــحـــيـــوان  ِ، مـقـتـرعـاتــهـ  ـا

تــســتــعـــذب  ُ الــمــهــجـــا  تُ وِرْدَ بَــقــائـــهــ  ـا، == فــــــتَــــــ  ـلـــــــذُّهُ، وتُـــــغِـــــ  صُّـــــهــــــ  ا جُـــــرعـــــا  تـــــهــــــا

وتَــــظَـــــل  ُّ حــــبـــــاتُ الـــقـــلــــو  بِ زَرائـــــعــــ  ـاً، == كـــــالأرض، والــصّــهــوات  ُ مُـزدرعـاتــهــ  ا

إن كــــان قــــد عــتـــمَ الــظّـــلامُ، فـطـالـمــا == مَـــــتَــــــ  عَ الـــنــــهــــ  ارُ فـــمــــاوَنَـ  ـــتْ مُــتــعــاتُــ  ـهـــا

نُـظـمــتْ قـصــائــدُ مـــــن أذى، مَـثـلاتُـهــا == أمـــــثـــــال  ُـــــهــــــا، فـــــــاتـــــ  ــتـــــــكَ مـــنـــتـــزعـ  ـــاتُــــهــــ  ا

وتُـــعـــيـــن  ُ أســـــبـــــاب  َ الـــحـــيــــا  ة ويــنــتـــهـــ  ي == أمــــــــــــد  ٌ لــــــهــــــا  ، فــــتَــــخـــ  ـون مـنـقــطــعــات  ــهــا

فـاخـفِـض حـديـثَـك للـمـحـدّثِ جـاهــداً، == فـــذمـــيــــم  ــــةُ الأصـــــــــــ  ــــواتِ مُــرْتــفــعــ  ـاتـــهـــا

مُــهــجٌ تــخـــافُ مـــــن الـــــرّدى، ولـعــلّــهُ، == إن جــــــــاء، تــــأمــــنُ صــــولــــةً هـلِـعــاتُــهـ  ـا

أوْ مـــــا تـفــيــقُ، مـــــن الـــغـــرام، بـــفـــاركِ == مـــشــــهــــو  رةٍ، مــــــــــــع غــــيــــرنـــ  ـا وقـــعـــاتـــه  ـــا

نـــــفــــــسٌ تُــــــرَقِّــ  ــــعُ أمــــــرهـــــ  ـا، حــــــتــــــى إذا == أجَــــــــــلٌ تـــــــــــوَر  ّدَ، أُعـــــجِـــــ  ـزَتْ رُقــعـــاتُـــ  هـــا

وتــرى الـصـلاةَ، عـلـى الـغـويّ، ثقيـلـةً == ، مـــثـــلَ الــهِــضـــابِ تـــــــؤودُهُ ركـعــاتــهــا

وتُـــضِــــلُّ أفـــعــــالُ الــــشّــــرور جــنــاتَــهــا  ، == وتــــــفــــــ  وزُ بـــالـــخـــيـ  ـــراتِ مـصــطــنــعــا  تُــهــا

ومـحـاســنُ الـدوَل،الـتــي غُـــــرّتْ بــهـــا، == حــــالــــتْ، فــقـــبـــلَ حِــســانــهـــ  ا شِـنــعــاتُــه  ــا

والــــنـــــار  ُ، إن قــــرّبـــــتْ كـــــفَّـــــك  َ، مــــــــــرةً، == مـنــهــا، ثــنـــتْ عـــــن قـبـضِــهــا لـذعـاتُــهــا

ولــعــلّ عـكـســاً، فـــــي الـلـيـالــي، كــائـــنٌ == ، فتعـودَ، فـي الشَّـرَقـاتِ، متّضِعاتُـهـا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
صَحِبتُ قوماً يُعَدُّ الشَرُّ عِندَهُمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حزمًا تُشيرُ به الآراء والفِطَنُ!
عَمُوا عَنِ الرشدِ واعتادت نفوسُهُمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فِعلَ القَبيح فظنُّوا أنَّهُ حَسَنُ!
وقد تَوَالَت على قصدي سِهامُهُمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلي مِن الزُّهدِ في أوطانِهم جَنَنُ
رَضِيتُ عَيشي فلا حِرصٌ ولا طَمَعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وصُنْتُ عِرْضي فلا عارٌ ولا دَرَنُ
خيرُ المَشاربِ ما تَبقَى الحياةُ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في فِطرَةِ الخلقِ لا ماء ولا لَبَنُ
وأفضَلُ القوتِ ما جادَت لِطالِبِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَدُ الثَّرى وقَراهُ العارِضُ الهَتنُ
خَفْ من جَليسِكَ واصمُتْ إِن بُليتَ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالعَيُّ أفضَلُ مِمَّا يَجلِبُ اللَّسَنُ
وكَم تَضَمَّنَ قومٌ في جِدالِهِمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أن يَفهَمُوكَ فما أوفوا بما ضَمِنُوا!
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

النابغة الشيباني

وقُـــلْـــتُ وقــــــد مَــــــرَّتْ حُـــتـــوفٌ بـأهـلِــهــا: ** ألا لـــيْــــس شـــــــيءٌ غـــيــــر ربّـــــــي غـــابِــــرُ

هـــــو الـبــاطــن الــــــرب الـلـطــيــف مــكــانــه ** وأول شــــــــــــــ  ـــيءٍ ربـــــــــنـــ  ــــــا ثــــــــــــــ  ــــم آخـــــــــــــ  ـــــر

كـــــــريـــــ  ــمٌ حــــلـــــيـــ  ــمٌ لا يـــــعـــــقــ  ـــب حـــــكـــــمــ  ـــه ** كــثــيــر أيــــــادي الــخــيـــر لــلــذنـــب غـــافــــر

يُــنــيـــمُ حـــصــــادَ الـــــــزَّرْع  ِ بــــعــــدَ ارْتــفـــاعِــ  ـهِ** فَـتَــفْــنــى قُـــــــرونٌ وَهْـــــــوَ لـــلــــزَّرْع  ِ آبِــــــــرُ

ومـن يعـيَ بالأخبـار عــن مــن يرومُـهـا ** فـإنّـي بـمـا قــد قُـلـتُ فــي الشـعـر خـابِـرُ

ألا أيــهـــا الإنــســـان هــــــل أنــــــت عـــامـــلٌ ** فـــــإنـــــك بـــــعـــــد الـــــمـــــوت لابـــــــــــد نـــــاشــــــر

ألـــــــــم تـــــــــر أن الـــخـــيـــر والــــشـــــر فـــتـــنــــةٌ ** ذخـــــائــــــ  رُ مَــــــجْـــــ  ـزِيٌّ بــــــهــــــن  َّ ذخــــــائـــــ  ـرُ

فــــــإنْ عُـــسْـــرةٌ يـــومـــاً أضــــــرّتْ بـأَهْــلِــهــ  ا ** أتـــــــت بــعــدهـــا مـــمــــا وعــــدنــــا الــمــيــاســر

ونـــــــــــــ  ــــازلِ دارٍ لا يُـــــــــــري  ـــــــــــدُ فـــــــراقَـــ  ــــهــــــــا ** سَــتُـــظْـــع  ِـــنُـــهُ عـــــــمّـــــ  ـــا يُـــــــريــــ  ــــدُ الـــــجَـــــر  ائِـــــرُ

ومـن ينصـف الأقــوام مــا فــات قاضـيـاً ** وكـــــــل امـــــــرئٍ لا يــنـــصـــف الله جــــائــــر

يُـــــعَـــــذ  َّرُ ذو الـــــدَّيْـــ  ــنِ الـــطـــلــــو  بُ بِـــدَيْــــنـ  ـــهِ ** ولـــيـــس لأمــــــر يـظـلــم الـــنــــاس عـــــــاذر

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي:

 رأوْكَ بالعَينِ فاسْتَغْوَتْهُم  ُ ظِنَنٌ_•••_ولم يَرَوْكَ بفِكْرٍ صادِقِ الخَبَرِ!
والنَّجْمُ تَسْتَصْغِرُ الأبصارُ صُورَتَه_•••_والذَّنْبُ للطَّرْفِ لا للنَّجمِ في الصِّغَرِ!
علُوْتُمُ فتواضَعْتُمْ على ثِقَةٍ_•••_لمَّا تَوَاضَعَ أقْوامٌ على غَرَرِ
والكِبْرُ والحمْدُ ضِدَّانِ اتَّفاقُهما_•••_مثْلُ اتِّفاقِ فَتَاءِ السِّنِّ والكِبَرِ
يُجْنَى تَزَايُدُ هذا من تَناقُضِ ذا_•••_واللَّيلُ إنْ طالَ غالَ اليومَ بالقِصَرِ_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي -والعهدةعليه!-:
حِجرٌ على الناسِ حِجرٌ لَيتَ أنَّهُمُ_•••_مثل الحجارةِ، لا ماتوا، ولا نَبِسُوا!
جاؤُوا بدعوى فلمَّا حُصِّلَتْ وُجِدَتْ_•••_مثل الهَبَاءِ، وقيل: الأمرُ مُلتَبِسُ!
والقومُ شُرٌّ فلا يسرُرْكَ إن بَسَطُوا_•••_لك الوُجُوهَ! ولا يُحزِنْكَ إن عَبَسُوا!
أمـرٌ بَـــدا ثمَّ أخفى شأنَهُ قَــــدَرٌ_•••_كالنَّــارِ ماتــــت فلم يُنشَر لها قَبَسُ
وخامِــــلٌ ما نَــأَتْ عنه اباهَـــتُهُ_•••_كأنَّه الجَـمْــرُ غطَّى ضـــوءَهُ اليَبَسُ
__

----------


## عصام الحازمي

وقالوا فلانٌ في الورى لكَ شاتمٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنتَ له دون الخلائقِ تــمدحُ
فقلـــتُ ذروهُ ما به وطبـاعه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكل إنـاء بالذي فيه ينضحُ
إذا الكلبُ لا يؤذيكَ عند نبـاحهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فذرهُ إلى يوم القيــامةِ ينبحُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي -والعهدةعليه-:أهْوَى الحياةَ وحَسْبي من مَعائِبِها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنِّي أعـيشُ بتَمْــــــــــ  ـــويـهٍ وتَدْليسِ
نُطالِبُ الدَّهرَ بالأحرارِ وهـوَ لَنـَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُبينُ عُذرَيـــــنِ، إفـــلاسٍ وتفــليسِ
فاكتُم حديثَكَ لا يشعُر بِه أحــدٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من رهطِ جبريلَ أو مِن رهطِ إبليسِ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي.. أيضًا:
_
وأكثرُ الإنسِ مثلُ الذِّئبِ تصحَبُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا تَبَيَّنَ مِنكَ الضَّعفُ أطَمَعَهُ!


> تَعَشَّ فَإِنْ واثَقتَني لا تَخونَني•••نَكُن مِثلَ مَنْ يا ذِئبُ يَصطَحِبَانِ
> وأَنتَ اِمرُؤٌ يا ذِئبُ والغَدرُ كُنتُما•••أُخَيَّينِ كانا أُرضِعا بِلِبانِ
> ولَو غَيرَنا نَبَّهتَ تَلتَمِسُ القِرَى•••أتَاكَ بِسَهمٍ أَو شَباةَ سِنانِ!


_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

-
خَفْ إذا أصبَحْتَ ترجو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وارْجُ إن أصبَحْتَ خائفْ
رُبَّ مكــروهٍ مُخَــــــــــا  فٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيـــــــه للهِ لطـائِـــــــــ  ــفْ!
_

----------


## خطّاب

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
وما بال قومٍ لِئـامٍ ليس عندهُـــمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عهـــدٌ، وليس لهم دِينٌ إذا ائتُمِنُوا
إنْ يسمعوا ريبةً طاروا بها فرحًـا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منَّا، وما سمعوا من صالحٍ دفَنُوا
صُـــمٌّ إذا سمعوا خيرًا ذُكرتُ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن ذُكِرتُ بسوءٍ عندهم أَذِنُــوا
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

إذا ولـد الـمولود منـا فإنـما
...................الأسنـة والبيض الرقاق تـمائمه
ألا مبلغ عنـي ابن عمي ألوكـة
..................بثثـت بها بعض الذي أنا كاتـمه
أيا جافيا ماكنت أخشى جفـاءه
.....................وإن كثـرت عـذالـه ولوائمـه
كذلك حظي من زمانـي وأهلـه
................يصارمنـي الخل الذي لا أصارمه
وإن كنـت مشتـاقا إليك فإنـه
...................ليشتـاق صب إلفه وهو ظالـمه
أودك ودا لا الـزمـان يبيــده
.................ولا النـأي يفنيه ولا الهجر ثالمـه
وأنـت وفـي لايـذم وفـاؤه
................وأنت كريم ليس تحصى مكارمـه
أقيـم به أصـل الفخار وفرعـه
....................وشـد به ركن العـلا ودعائمـه
أخـو السيف تعديه نداوة كفـه
.....................فيحمـر حـداه ويخضر قائمـه
أعنـدك لي عتبى فأحمل مامضـى
..................وأبني رواق الود إذ إنت هادمـه

----------


## أمة القادر

> إذا ولـد الـمولود منـا فإنـما
> 
> ...................الأسنـة والبيض الرقاق تـمائمه
> ألا مبلغ عنـي ابن عمي ألوكـة
> ..................بثثـت بها بعض الذي أنا كاتـمه
> أيا جافيا ماكنت أخشى جفـاءه
> .....................وإن كثـرت عـذالـه ولوائمـه
> كذلك حظي من زمانـي وأهلـه
> ................يصارمنـي الخل الذي لا أصارمه
> ...


تكرما .. من قائل الأبيات و لو تأتون بقصتها نشكر الله لكم

----------


## علي الغامدي

القائل ابو فراس الحمداني اظنه بدأها بهذا البيت ولاتحضرني قصتها
أمـا إنه ربـع الصبـا ومعالمـه
.................فلا عذر إن لم ينفذ الدمع ساجمـه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
أتانا أنَّ سَهلًا ذمَّ -جهلًا-  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عُلُومًا ليس يدريهـنَّ سَهْلُ
عُلُومًا لَوْ دَرَاهَا مَا قَلَاهَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَكِنَّ الرِّضَى بالجهـلِ سَهْلُ!
_

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

سلام عليكم أحبتنا أما من أعذب الشعر في مدح خير البرية إليكم هذه المحاولة المتواضعة أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم :
اعتذار إلى المختار صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أَسْرَفْتَ فِي البَيْنِ فَاعْتَاضَ الكَرَى سَهَرَا **       مِنْ  بَعْدِ  مَا  كُنْتَ  إِلْفًا   يَمْلأُ   النَّظَرَا
وَقَاسَمَتْنَا     لَيَالِي      الوُدِّ      مَلْحَمَةً        **أَخْنَى  لَهَا   الدَّهْرُ   حَتَّى   فَنَّدَ   الخَبَرَا
قَدُ يُنْكِرُ الدَّهْرُ  صَفْوَ  العَيْشِ  **مِنْ  رَغَدٍ        وَقَدْ   يَكُونُ    عَلَى    التَّفْنِيدِ    مُقْتَدِرَا
            لَكِنَّ    بَارِقَةَ    الإِنْذَارِ     مِنْ     مُضَرٍ        **أَغْنَتْ  بَشَائِرُهَا  عَنْ   كُلِّ   مَا   ذُكِرَا
            أَبْشِرْ   بِمَنْ    حَفِظَ    التَّارِيخُ    سِيرَتَهُ**        بِأَحْرُفٍ   تَدْحَضُ   التَّمْثِيلَ    وَالصُّوَرَا
            وَارْكَنْ  إِلَى   سَاحَةِ   المُخْتَارِ   مُمْتَطِيًا**        بِكْرَ  القَوَافِي  إِذَا   مَا   جِئْتَ   مُعْتَذِرَا
            طَرْفُ   العُيُونِ   كَلِيلٌ    دُونَ    رُؤْيَتِهِ        **وَالقَلْبُ  مُضْنًى  إِلَى  لُقْيَاهُ  إِذْ   حَسِرَا
            أَكَادُ أَحْجُبُ  نُورَ  الصُّبْحِ  إِذْ  سَطَعَتْ **       فِي الغَيْبِ شَمْسُهُ  أَوْ  أَسْتَعْذِبَ  السَّهَرَا
مَدْحًا    لِذَاتِهِ    فِي    أَحْضَانِ    قَافِيَةٍ        **عَصْمَاءَ   عَرَّفَهَا    إِذْ    تُنْكِرُ    النُّكَرَا
            فَلَيْسَ  لِلشِّعْرِ  مِنْ   فَضْلٍ   عَلَى   بَشَرٍ**        أَتَى   الحَيَاةَ    فَعَمَّ    الفَضْلُ    وَانْتَشَرَا
            كَمْ   أَثْقَلَتْ   كَاهِلَ   الأَقْوَامِ    دَعْوَتُهُ**        وَفَجَّرَتْ   خَامِدَ    البُرْكَانِ    فَانْفَجَرَا
حِمْلُ   الرِّسَالَةِ   نَاءَتْ    أَنْ    تَحَمَّلُهُ**        دُنْيَا    المُلُوكِ    بِعَزْمٍ    يَفْلِقُ    الحَجَرَا
            وَالدِّينُ   تَحْمِلُهُ    فِي    بَطْنِهَا    حِقَبًا **       حَتَّى  أَهَلَّتْ  بِهِ  فِي  وَسْطِ  غَارِ  حِرَا
            وَحَمَّلَتْهُ   زِمَامَ    الدِّينِ    حِينَ    رَأَتْ**        أَنَّ  العَظِيمَ  عَلَى   فِعْلِ   العَظِيمِ   يُرَى
            فَأُخْرِجَتْ    لِلدُّنَا    مِنْ    صُلْبِهِ    أُمَمٌ **       اسْتَوْحَشَ  الكُفْرُ  مِنْ  إِسْلامِهَا  البَشَرَا
كَأَنَّمَا   الدِّينُ   بِالمُخْتَارِ    فِي    جَسَدٍ**       لِنَفْسِهِ   شَقَّ    مِنْهُ    السَّمْعَ    وَالبَصَرَا
وَاسْتَوْقَفَتْ    عُلَمَاءَ    الغَرْبِ    دَعْوَتُهُ **       لِعِلْمِ    مَا    بُلِّغُوا    تَسْتَنْطِقُ    السُّوَرَا
            أَهْدَى   لَنَا   مِنْ   كِتَابِ   اللَّهِ   فَاتِحَةً**        وَالكَهْفَ  وَالنُّورَ   وَالإِخْلاصَ   وَالبَقَرَا
إِنْ  عُدَّ  فِي  البِرِّ  قَوْمٌ  حِينَ   نَذْكُرُهُمْ **       لَكَانَ   أَوَّلَ   مَنْ    بِالبِرِّ    قَدْ    ظَفِرَا
تَغْدُو   السَّمَاحَةُ   حُبْلَى   بَعْدَ    مَوْلِدِهِ**        وَقَبْلُ    أَثْكَلَهَا     بِالثَّأْرِ     مَنْ     وُتِرَا
أَيَّانَ    يَمَّمَ    هَذَا     الغَيْثَ     رَاحَتُهُ **       اسْتَمْطَرَ  النَّاسُ  رَبَّ   الغَيْثِ   فَامْتَطَرَا
مَا   سَاوَمَتْهُ    جَمِيعُ    الرُّسْلِ    مَرْتَبَةً**        مِثْلَ  الشَّفَاعَةِ   بَعْدَ   البَيْعِ   حِينَ   شَرَا
            هَذِي    مَنَاقِبُهُ     كَالشَّمْسِ     سَاطِعَةً**        فَلَيْسَ   يُنْكِرُهَا   الأَعْمَى    إِذَا    نَظَرَا
            يَا  رَبِّ  هَبْ  لِي  نَصِيبًا  مِنْ   شَفَاعَتِهِ **       فَالذَّنْبُ   أَثْقَلَنِي   بَلْ    طَوَّقَ    العُمُرَا
            تحيتي

----------


## أمة القادر

> القائل ابو فراس الحمداني اظنه بدأها بهذا البيت ولاتحضرني قصتها
> أمـا إنه ربـع الصبـا ومعالمـه
> 
> .................فلا عذر إن لم ينفذ الدمع ساجمـه


شكر الله لكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن نباتة المصري: لا تخش مِن غمٍّ كغَيْمٍ عارضٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلَسَوفَ يُسْفِر عن إضاءةِ بَدْرِهِ
ولقد تمرُّ الحادثات على الفتى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتزولُ حتى ما تمرُّ بفِكْرِهِ!
هوِّن عليك فرُبَّ خَطْبٍ هائلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دُفِعت قواهُ بدافعٍ لم تَدْرِهِ
ولرُبَّ ليلٍ في الهُمومِ كدُمَّلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صابرتَه حتَّى ظَفِرْتَ بفَجْرِهِ!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:
لا تَلْحَ مَنْ يبكي شبيبته  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلَّا إذا لم يَبْكِها بِدَمِ 
عيْبُ الشَّبيبة غَولُ سَكْرتِها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مقدار ما فيها من النِّعَمِ
لسنا نراها حقَّ رُؤْيَتِها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلَّا زمانَ الشَّيبِ والهَرَمِ!
كالشَّمسِ لا تبدو فَضِيلَتُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حتى تغَشَّى الأرضُ بالظُّلَمِ
ولرُبَّ شيءٍ لا يُبَيِّنُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجدانُهُ إلَّا مع العَدَمِ!

----------


## الواحدي

> _
> [indent] ابن نباتة المصري: 
> ولرُبَّ ليلٍ في الهُمومِ كدُمَّلٍ   صابرتَه حتَّى ظَفِرْتَ بفَجْرِهِ![/color][/size][/font][/color]
> _[/center]


وفي البيت تورية...
لكن لماذا يا شيخ أغفلتَ قوله:
إنْ تُمْسِ عن عبّاسِ حالِكَ راويًا --- فكأنّني بك راويًا عن بِشْرِهِ
؟؟
أستثقالاً لمعناه؟ أم استقلالاً لقيمته؟
أم خانك الحبر فاقتصدت بحذفه؟
أم أشاحك عنه شيء من نحوه أو صرفه؟
أم أويتَ إلى واحة الشعر ابتغاء ظل المتعَبين، فأزعجك أن لاحقتك إليها لغة المحدّثين؟
و... لا ابتسامات بيننا...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ما هذه الخطبة المجلجلة؟ (ابتسامات بالقوة وإن أبيتَها) 
الجواب: بل خانني معناه، ولم احتج إليه فيما طلبته من أبياته فاستقللت منه.. وبس (ما أخفها على القلب) (:
وقد أحذف وأختصر -وفعلتُ أحيانًا- في غيره لبعض الأسباب التي ذكرتَها، ولأجل الاقتباس.. (ابتسامة مرة ثالثة)

----------


## الواحدي

ولا أوْفى للشعر المرفرف مِن معنى خائن...
ولا أقوى على دفع ثالوث ابتسامات من أخ متوحّد سوى مجرّة ابتساماتٍ مسافةَ وُدّ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وبالمناسبة.. فأعمد كثيرًا إلى حذف أبيات تقيّد تلك القصيدة أوتخصصها، إلاَّ ما لا بد منه، وهو ما قصدته بالاقتباس فيما أطلبه من شعر الشعراء

----------


## الواحدي

...
ولهذا كان عنوان الموضوع: "عيون الشعر"!
حفظك الله من العين، ومتّعك بالسمع والبصر، وأدامك قرّة عين لقرائك ومحبّيك.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

آمين.. سمع الله منك وأثابك مثله، وسلَّم لنا ديننا وثبَّتنا على هدي نبيِّه وختم لنا في خير حال ومآل

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي.. أيضًا:وقد عدِمَ التَيَقُّنُ في زمانٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حصَلْنا مِن حِجاهُ على التَظَنِّي
زمانٌ لا يَنالُ بَنوهُ خيرًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا لم يَلحَظوهُ مِنَ التَمَنِّي!
عرفتُ صُروفَهُ فَأَزَمْتُ منها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على سِنِّ ابنِ تجربةٍ مُسِنِّ!
وأفقرني إلى مَن ليس مِثْلي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كما افتَقَرَ السِّنانُ إلى المِسَنِّ!
أراكَ إذا انفَرَدْتَ كُفِيْتَ شرًّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِن الخِلِّ المُعاشِرِ والمِعَنِّ
نَهَيتُكَ عن خِلاطِ الناسِ فاحذَرْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أقاربَك الأداني واحذَرَنِّي
سَنا العيشِ: الخُمولُ، فلا تقولوا:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دَفينُ الصِّيتِ كالمَيْتِ المُجَنِّ
وتُؤثِرُ حالةَ الزِمِّيتِ نفسي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأكرهُ شيمةَ الرَّجُلِ المِفَنِّ
يُصافِحُ راحةً باليأسِ قلبي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَدنُ الشَّرْخِ حُوِّلَ من لَدُنِّي
جَليسي ما هَويتُ لَكَ اقتِرابًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وصُنتُكَ عن مُعاشَرَتي فَصُنِّي!!
_

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وقف عبدالرحمن الداخل في بدايات الحقبة الأندلسية ينظر الى نخلة نبتت بأرض  الغرب في مدينة الرصافة بعيداً عن تلك البلاد ذات  النخيل حيث أتى ليؤسس دولة الأمويين في الأندلس بعد زوالها في المشرق، فإذا  بالنخلة تشرع له باب الذكريات على مصراعيه وتنقله الى تلك الديار التي  أقصي عنها ,وإذا بكل ذلك يفيض شعراً عذباً .

*تبدّتْ لنا وَسْطَ الرصافةِ نخلةٌ *** تناءتْ بأرضِ الغربِ عن بلدِ النخلِ
فقلتُ شبيهي في التغربِ والنوى *** وطولِ التنائي عن بَنيّ وعن أهلي
نشأتِ بأرضٍ أنتِ فيها غريبةٌ *** فمثلُك في الإقصاءِ والمنتأى مثـلي*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  النابغة الذبياني:
واليَأسُ مِمَّا فاتَ يُعقِبُ راحَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولرُبَّ مَطعَمَةٍ تَعودُ ذُباحا!_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
ألم تــر مفتـــاحَ الفــؤادِ لســانه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا هو أبدى ما يقول من الفَمِ
وكائن ترى من صامتٍ لك معجب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زيادتُه أونقصُه في التكلُّمِ
لسانُ الفَتى نِصفٌ ونِصفٌ فؤادُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلم يبْقَ إلَّا صورة اللَّحم والدَّمِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:
ولقد مَرَرتُ على القُبورِ فما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَيَّزتُ بين العبدِ والمَولى!
ما زالَتِ الدُنيا مُنَغَّصَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يَخلُ صاحِبُها مِن البَلوى
دارُ الفَجائِعِ والهُمومِ ودا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رُ البَثِّ والأحزانِ والشَّكوى
بَينا الفتى فيها بمنزِلةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذ صار تحت تُرابِها مُلْقى
تَقفو مَساويها مَحاسِنَها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا شيء بين النَّعي والبُشرى
ولَقَلَّ يومٌ ذَرَّ شارِقُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلَّا سمعتَ بِهالِكٍ يُنْعى
لا تعتبنَّ على الزَّمانِ فَما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عند الزَّمانِ لِعاتِبٍ عُتْبى
ولَئِن عَتَبتَ عَلى الزَمانِ لِما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يأتي بهِ فَلَقَلَّ ما تَرضى
المَرءُ يوقِنُ بالقضاءِ وما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَنفَكُّ أن يُعنى بِما يُكفى!
للمَرءِ رِزقٌ لا يموتُ وإنْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جَهَدَ الخَلائِقُ دون أن يفنى
يا بانيَ الدارِ المُعِدِّ لها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ماذا عَمِلتَ لِدارك الأُخرى؟
ومُمَهِّدَ الفُرشِ الوَثيرةِ لا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تُغفِل فِراشَ الرَّقدةِ الكُبرى!
لو قد دُعيتَ لَما أجَبتَ لِما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تُدعى لهُ فانظُر لِما تُدعى
أتُرَاكَ تحصي مَن رأيتَ مِنَ الْـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـأَحياءِ ثمَّ رأيتَهُم مَوتى
فلتَلحَقَنَّ بِعَرصَةِ الموتى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَتَنزِلَنَّ مَحَلَّةَ الهَلكى
لا تَغتَرِر بِالحادِثاتِ فما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِلحادِثاتِ على امرِئٍ بُقيا
ولَئِن رضيتَ على الزمانِ فقد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أرضى وأغْضَبَ قَبلَكَ النَّوكى
ولَقَلَّ مَن تَصفو خَلائِقُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَقَلَّ مَن يَصفو له المَحيا
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  متمِّم بن نويرة:
لقد لامني عند القُبورِ على البُكَا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رفيقي لِتذرافِ الدُّموعِ السَّوافكِ!
أمِن أجلِ قبرٍ بالمَلَا أنت نائِحٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على كلِّ قبرٍ أوعلى كلّ هالكِ؟!
فقال: أتبكي كلّ قبرٍ رأيتَه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لقبرٍ ثوى بين اللّوى فالدَّكادكِ؟!
فقلتُ له: إنَّ الشّجا يبعثُ الشّجا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فدَعْني فهذا كلُّه قبر مالكِ!_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن قيِّم الجوزيَّة رحمه الله:
يا بائعًا نفسَه بيع الهوانِ لو اسْـ *** ـتَرجَعْتَ ذا البيع قبل الفَوتِ لم تَخِبِ
وبائعًا طيبَ عيشٍ ما له خَطَر *** بطيف عيشٍ من الآلامِ منتَهَبِ
غُبِنْت والله غَبْنًا فاحِشًا ولَدَى *** يوم التَّغابُن تلْقَى غاية الحَرَبِ
وواردًا صَفْو عيشٍ كُلّه كَدَرٌ *** أمامك الوِرْد حقًّا ليس بالكَذِبِ
وحاطب اللّيل في الظّلماء منتَصِبًا *** لكلِّ داهيةٍ تُدْنِي مِن العَطَبِ
ترجوا الشِّفاء بأحداقٍ بها مَرَض *** فهل سمعت بِبُرءٍ جاء من عَطَب؟! _

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:
وكلّ عبدٍ أراد الله عصمَتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يُخْلِه اللهُ من وعظٍ وإذكارِ
والله يأسرُ قومًا ثم يُطلقهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والدّهر ينسخُ أطوارًا بأطوارِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البارودي.. «من عمق التاريخ»:
تغيَّرَ النَّاسُ عمَّا كنتُ أسمعُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واسْتَحْكمَ الغَدْرُ في السَّاداتِ والحَشَمِ
وظلَّ أعدلُ من تلْقَاهُ من رجلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أعْدَى على الخلقِ من ذئبٍ على غَنَمِ
سُودُ الخلائقِ دَلَّاجُون ماطُبِعُوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على المحارمِ هَدَّاجُونَ في الظُّلَمِ
لا يُحْسنون التَّقَاضي في الحُقُوقِ ولا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُوفون بالعَهْدِ إلَّا خِيفَةَ النِّقَمِ
صُفْرُ الوُجوهِ مِن الأحقادِ تحسبُهُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهُم أصحَّاءُ في دِرْعٍ مِن السَّقَمِ
فلا ذَمَامةَ في قولٍ ولا عملٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أمانة في عَهْدٍ ولا قَسَمِ
بَلَوْتُ مِنهم خِلالًا لو وَسَمْتَ بها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجهَ الغزالة لم تُشْرِق على عَلَمِ
لم أدْرِ هل نَبَغَتْ في الأرضِ نابغةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أم هذه شيمة الدُّنيا مِن القِدَمِ؟
لا يُدْرِكُ المجْدَ إلَّا مَن إذا نَهَضَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  به الحميَّةُ لم يقعد على رَغَمِ
لو لم يَكُنْ في المساعِي ما يَبِينُ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَضْلُ الرِّجالِ تَسَاوى النَّاسُ في القِيَمِ!
_

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> لم أدْرِ هل نَبَغَتْ في الأرضِ نابغةٌ   أم هذه شيمة الدُّنيا مِن القِدَمِ؟_


بل من القدمِ  !


قال الشاعر :

إلى اللهِ أشكُو الأمرَ في الخلقِ كلهُ ** وليسَ إلى المخلوقِ شيءُ من الأمرِ
إذا أنا لم أصبر على الدهرِ كلما ** تكرّهت منهُ طال عتبي على الدهرِ
و وسّع صدري للأذى كثرةُ الأذى ** وإن كان أحياناً يضيقُ به صدري
وصيّرني يأسي من الناسِ واثقاً  ** بحُسن صنيعِ اللهِ من حيثُ لا أدري

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
ليال الشَّهر مرَّت كالخيال  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كذا الإنسان دأبًا في ارتحالِ
فمن شهـرٍ إلى شهـرٍ لقــبرٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلى دار القـرار بلا انتقـــالِ
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

ابراهيم بن أدهم

اطرقت باب الرجا والناس قد رقدوا == وقمت ادعو الى مولاي ما اجد
وقلت يا أملي في كل نائبة == يا من عليك لكشف الضر اعتمد
يا مالك الملك يا من لا شريك له == يا حي يا قيوم يا فرد يا صمد
أشكو اليك امورا انت تعلمها == ما لي على حملها صبر ولا جلد
وقد مددت يدي بالذل مفتقرا == اليك يا خير من مدت اليه يد
فلا تردنها يا رب خائبة == فبحر جودك يروي كل من يرد
ولا تكلنا على تدبير انفسنا == والنفس تعجز عن اصلاح ما فسد
والحمد لله حمدا دائما ابدا == فهو المهيمن لم يولد ولم يلد

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
هو الموت ما منه ملاذٌ ومهربُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  متى حُطَّ ذا عن نَعشهِ ذاك يركبُ
نشاهدُ ذا عين اليقين حقيقةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عليه مضى طفلٌ وكهلٌ وأشيَبُ
ولكن علا الرانُ القُلوبَ كأنَّنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بما قد علمناهُ يقيناً نُكذِّبُ
نُؤَمِّلُ آمالًا ونرجو نتاجها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلَّ الرَّدى ممَّا نرجِّيهِ أقربُ
ونبني القصورَ المُشمخِرَّاتِ في الهَوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي علمنا أنَّا نموتُ وتخربُ
وأوَّلُ ما تبدو ندامةُ مُسرِفٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا اشتدَّ فيه الكربُ والروحُ تُجذَبُ
ويُشفِقُ من وضعِ الكتابِ ويمتني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لو ان رُدَّ للدُّنيا وهيهات مَطلَبُ
إلى الله نشكو قسوةً في قُلوبِنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي كُلِّ يومٍ واعظُ الموتِ يَندُبُ
وللهِ كم غادٍ حبيبٍ ورائحٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نُشيِّعهُ للقبرِ والدمعُ يُسكَبُ
أخٍ أو حميمٍ أو تقيٍّ مهذَّبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يواصلُ في نُصحِ العبادِ ويدأبُ
وما الحالُ إلَّا مثل ما قال من مضى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبالجُملةِ الأمثالُ للناسِ تُضرَبُ:
لكُلِّ اجتماعٍ من خليلين فُرقةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو بينهم قد طاب عيشٌ ومَشرَبُ
فما نحنُ في دار المُنى غير أنَّنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شُغِفْنا بدُنيا تضمَحِلُّ وتذهبُ
فحُثُّوا مطايا الارتحالِ وشمِّروا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلى الله والدَّارِ التي ليس تخرَبُ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البُحتري:
خفِّض عليك مِن الهُمُومِ فإنَّما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَحظى براحةِ دهرهِ مَن خَفَّضا
وارفُـض دنِيَّـاتِ المطامـع إنَّهـا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شـينٌ يَعُـرُّ وحقُّـها أن تُرفـَضا
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
إليك وجَّهتُ يا مولاي آمالي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فاسمعْ دعائي، وارحمْ ضعفَ أحوالي
أرجوك مولاي لا نفسي ولا ولدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا صديقي ولا أهلي ولا مالي
فلا تكِلْني إلى من ليس يكلؤُني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكُنْ كفيلي فأنت الكافلُ الكالي
ولْتَسقني كأس حُبٍّ من ودادك يا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مولاي فهو شرابٌ سَلْسلٌ حالي
فلا وحقِّك ما للقلب من شغفٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلَّا بحبِّك فاشرحْ لي به بالي
وفيه سلوانُ قلبي عن علائقه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسلسبيلي وسلوائي وسلسالي
أنا الفقيرُ إلى مولاي يرحمني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا تقضَّى بهول ِالموت إمهالي
أنا الفقيرُ إلى مولاي يرحمني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في بطن لحدٍ وحيشٍ مظلمٍ خالي
هناك لحمي لِدُودالقبر فاكهةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والعظمُ مني رميمٌ في الثَّرى بالي
أنا الفقيرُ إلى مولاي يرحمني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يوم القيامة منعنفٍ وأهوالِ
أنا الفقيرُ إلى مولاي يحشرني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في زمرة المصطفى المختار والآلِ
__

----------


## ابن كثير

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ... يوميا أتصفحه

----------


## ابن كثير

*بعث سليمان المهلبي إلى الخيل بن أحمد بمائة ألف درهم، وسأله في صحبته فرد عليه المائة ألف وكتب إليه بأبيات:*

*أَبلِغ سُلَيمانَ أَنّي عَنهُ في سَعَةٍ           وَفي غِنى غَيرَ أَنّي لَستُ ذا مالِ**

سَخِيٌّ بِنَفسي أَنّي لا أَرى أَحَداً          يَموتُ هُزلاً وَلا يَبقى عَلى حالِ

**فَالرِزقُ عَن قَدرٍ لا العَجزِ يُنقِصُهُ        وَلا يَزيدَكَ فيهِ حَولَ مُحتالِ*

*وَالفَقرُ في النَفسِ لا في المالِ تَعرِفُهُ    وَمِثلُ ذاكَ الغِنى في النَفسِ لا المالِ*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محمود البارودي:

 تاللهِ ما غَدْرَةُ الخُلَّانِ مِن أرَبِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا التَّلَوُّنُ في الأخلاقِ من شِيَمِي
فكيف أنكِرُ وُدًّا قد أخَذْتُ بِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على الوَفَاءِ عُهُودًا بَرَّةَ الْقَسَمِ
إنْ لم يَكُنْ لِلفتى عَقْلٌ يَصُون به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَلائِقَ الوُدِّ ضاعتْ ذِمَّةُ الحُرَمِ
وأين مَن تملكُ الأحرارَ شِيمَتُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والغَدْرُ في النَّاسِ داءٌ غير مُنْحَسِمِ
فانفُضْ يَدَيْكَ من الدُّنيا فَلَسْتَ تَرَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خِلًّا وَفِيًّا وعَهْدًا غير مُنْصَرِمِ
هيهَات لم يَبْقَ في الدُّنْيَا أخُو ثِقَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَرْعَى المودَّةَ أو يُلْقِي يَدَ السَّلَمِ
فلا يَغُرَّنْكَ مِن وَجْهٍ بَشَاشَتُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالنَّارُ كامِنَةٌ في ناخِرِ السَّلَمِ_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
مَن جرَّب الدَّهر يدري أنَّ حالَتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في العُسر واليُسر شيءٌ سوف ينقلبُ
فما يُغـيِّر أحـوال الـــورى عجـبٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل التعجُّـب مِن هذا هـو العَـــجَبُ
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

السلام عليكم شيخنا الجليل كأن بينك وبين الغزل عمل صرف وأنت سيد هذه التذوق واختياراتك فيه خارج نطاق البحث المعتاد فليتك تتحفنا بأبيات غزليه بارك الله وزد حتى يزول عنا العجب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك على إحسان الظن بأخيك، ولكن للأسف.. تأبى يدي كتابة شيءٍ من الغزل ههنا. (ابتسامة)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا شك أن من عيون الشعر ما يكون غزلا، لكن ذكرت لكم عذري ولحاجة تمنعني من ذلك.

__________________________ 
أرِحْ مطايا الأماني واترك الطَّلَبا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم يَبْقَ في العُمْر شيءٌ يوجب التَّعَبا!
قد أطلعتْني على الأشياء تجـــربةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما غـــــادرت لي في شيء إذا أربـا
ما زال يمنعني ما رُمتـــــــهُ أدبي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حتى طفقت لعمري أكــرهُ الأدَبا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  البارودي:
فيَا قلبُ صبرًا إنْ جَزِعْتَ فرُبَّما_•••_جَرَتْ سُنحًا طيرُ الحوادثِ باليُمْنِ
فقد تُورِقُ الأغصانُ بعد ذُبُولها_•••_ويبدو ضياءُ البدر في ظُلْمة الوَهْنِ
وأيُّ حُسامٍ لم تصبهُ كَهَامَةٌ_•••_ولَـهْذَمُ رمحٍ لا يُفَلُّ مِن الطَّعنِ؟!
ومَن شاغبَ الأيَّام لانَ مريرهُ_•••_وأسْلَمَهُ طولُ المِراسِ إلى الوَهْنِ
وما المرءُ في دنياهُ إلَّا كسالكٍ_•••_مناهِجَ لا تخلو مِن السَّهلِ والحَزْنِ
فإن تكن الدُّنيا تولَّتْ بخيرها_•••_فأهْوِنْ بدُنيا لا تدومُ على فَنِّ
تحمَّلتُ خوف المنِّ كلَّ رزيئةٍ_•••_وحملُ رزايا الدَّهر أحلى مِن المنِّ
وصَعْبٌ على ذي اللُّبِّ رِئْمَانُ ذِلَّةٍ_•••_يَظَلُّ بِهَا فِي قَوْمِهِ واهِيَ المتْنِ
إذا المرءُ لم يَرْمِ الهَنَاةَ بمثلها_•••_تخطَّى إليه الخوفُ مِن جانب الأمنِ
وما قلتُ إلَّا بعد علمٍ أجَدَّ لي_•••_يقينًا نَفى عنِّي مراجعة الظَّنِّ
فقد ذُقتُ طَعْم الدَّهر حتى لَفَظْتُهُ_•••_وعاشرتُ حتى قلتُ لابن أبي: دَعْني
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذه من روائع أبي فراس الحمداني.. «أهديها لأخينا الغامدي، وذلك عوض الغزَل الذي طلبه ولا أقدر عليه! ابتسامة»:

أمَا لجميلٍ عِندَكُنَّ ثوابُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا لِمُسيءٍ عِندَكُنَّ مَتابُ
لقد ضلَّ مَن تحوي هواهُ خَريدةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد ذلَّ مَن تقضي عليه كَعابُ
ولكنَّني والحمد لِلهِ حازِمٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أعزُّ إذا ذلَّت لهنَّ رقابُ
ولا تملكُ الحسناءُ قلبي كلَّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن شملتها رِقَّةٌ وشَبابُ
وأجري فلا أُعطِي الهَوَى فضلَ مِقوَدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأهفو ولا يَخفَى عليَّ صوابُ
إذا الخلُّ لم يهجرك إلَّا مَلالةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فليس له إلَّا الفِراق عِتابُ
إذا لم أجد مِن خُلَّةٍ ما أريدهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فعندي لأُخرى عَزمَةٌ ورِكابُ
وليس فِراقٌ ما استطعتُ فإن يكن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فِراقٌ على حالٍ فليس إيابُ!
صبورٌ ولو لم تبقَ مني بقيَّةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قؤولٌ ولو أنَّ السُيوف جوابُ!
وقورٌ وأحداثُ الزَّمانِ تنوشُني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولِلموتِ حولي جيئةٌ وذهابُ
وألحظُ أحوال الزمان بمُقلةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بها الصدقُ صدقٌ والكِذابُ كِذابُ
بِمَن يثقُ الإنسان فيما يَنوبُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومِن أين لِلحُرِّ الكريم صِحابُ؟!
وقد صار هذا الناسُ إلَّا أقلَّهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذِئابًا على أجسادهنَّ ثيابُ!!
تَغَابَيتُ عن قَومي فظنُّوا غَبَاوَتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِمَفرِقِ أغبانا حصىً وترابُ!
ولو عرفوني حقَّ معرفتي بهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذًا علِمُوا أنِّي شَهِدتُ وغابوا!
وما كلُّ فَعَّالٍ يُجازى بفعلِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا كلُّ قَوَّالٍ لَدَيَّ يُجابُ!
ورُبَّ كلامٍ مَرَّ فوق مَسامِعي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كما طَنَّ في لوحِ الهجيرِ ذُبابُ!
إلى اللهِ أشكو أنَّنا بمنازلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَحَكَّمُ في آسادِهِنَّ كِلابُ!!
تمرُّ اللَّيالي ليس للنَّفعِ موضعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَدَيَّ ولا للمُعتَفينَ جَنابُ
ولا شُدَّ لي سَرجٌ على ظَهرِ سابِحٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا ضُرِبَت لي بالعراءِ قِبابُ
ولا بَرَقَت لي في اللقاء قواطعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا لَمَعَت لي في الحُرُوب حِرابُ
أنا الجارُ لازادي بَطيءٌ عليهمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا دون مالي للحوادثِ بابُ
ولا أطلبُ العوراءَ منهم أُصِيبُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا عورتي للَّطالبين تُصَابُ
وأسطو وحُبِّي ثابِتٌ في صُدورهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأحلمُ عن جُهَّالِهم وأُهابُ
فإن لم يكن ودٌّ قديمٌ نَعُدُّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا نَسَبٌ بين الرجال قُرابُ
فأحوطُ للإسلامِ أن لا يُضيعَني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولي عنك فيه حَوطَةٌ ومنابُ
ولكنَّني راضٍ على كلِّ حالةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليُعلَم أيُّ الحالَتَينِ سرابُ!
وما زلتُ أرضى بِالقليلِ محبَّةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لديكَ وما دون الكثيرِ حِجابُ
وأطلُبُ إبقاءً على الوُدِّ أرضَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وذِكري مُنىً في غيرها وطِلابُ
كذاك الودادُ المَحْضُ لايُرتَجى له  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثوابٌ ولا يُخشى عليه عِقابُ
وقد كنتُ أخشى الهجرَ والشَّملُ جامِعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي كلِّ يومٍ لَفتةٌ وخِطابُ
أمِن بعد بذلِ النَّفسِ فيما تُريدُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أُثابُ بِمُرِّ العَتبِ حين أُثابُ؟! 
_

----------


## علي الغامدي

جزاك الله خير ماشاء الله هكذا الشعر وهذا القصيد له في هامة الحكمة مضارب ورايات ..شكر الله لك ياشيخنا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ـ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإيَّاك، وشكر الله لك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قابلت صبيحة اليوم شيخًا فاضلًا عابدًا، فتعانقنا وتحادثنا، فلاطفته سائلًا: كيف الشَّباب؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأنشدني ضاحكًا:
أَوْدى الشَّبابُ الذي مجدٌ عواقبُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيه نلذُّ ولا لذَّات للشيبِ! :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قلت: هي من قصيدة سلامة بن جندل:
أَوْدى الشَّبابُ حميدًا ذو التَّعاجيبِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَوْدى وذلك شَأوٌ غير مطلوبِ
ولَّى حثيثًا وهذا الشَّـيـبُ يطـلبُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لو كان يُدرِكُهُ ركضُ اليَعاقيبِ
أَوْدى الشَّبابُ الذي مجدٌ عواقبُــهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فيه نلذُّ ولا لــذَّات للشيبِ!
وللِشَّباب إذا دامَت بَشاشتُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وُدُّ القلوب مِن البِيْضِ الرَّعابيبِ ـ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
ولقد حَلَبتُ الدَّهرَ أشطُرَ نابِهِ * * * وعرفتُ ما يُبدي وما يَتَغَيَّبُ
فإذا مودَّةُ كُلِّ مَن أصفَيتُهُ * * * وُدِّي لدى الحاجات بَرْقٌ خُلَّبُ
لا تَركنَنَّ إلى العدوِّ ولا تُطِعْ * * * آراء مَن في حَبلِ غيرِكَ يَحطِبُ
واعْصِ الذَّليلَ إذا أشار ولا تَثِق * * * في الكائناتِ بكلِّ مَن تَستَصحِبُ
واعْلَمْ بأنَّ الناس قد جرَّبْتهُم * * * فإذا صحيح الوُدِّ منهم عقربُ
تَرِدُ الكلاب الواسِعِيَّةُ حوضكم * * * وأُذادُ عنه كما يُذادُ الأجربُ
وتُجِلُّني أُسْدُ الشَّرى في أرضها * * * وبأرضكُم يسطو عليَّ الثَّعلَبُ!
وبقوسكُم في كلِّ يومٍ أرْتَمي * * * وبسيفكُم في كلِّ يومٍ أُضْرَبُ
وأقولُ ما قال ابنُ مُرَّةَ مُعْلِنًا: * * * لا أُمَّ لي إنْ دام ذاك ولا أبُ!
_

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

أذكري قلبي .. 
أبو فهر محمود محمد شاكر

جاء في كتاب اعصفي يا رياح وقصائد أخرى شرح وتقديم الدكتور عادل سليمان جمال جمع وتحقيق الدكتور فهر محمد محمد شاكر صفحة 219 - 223 هذه القصيدة الموسومة ب أذكري قلبي .. نشرت بمجلة الرسالة العدد 344 سنة 1359 ه 1940 م .. أترككم مع القصيدة 


أذكري قلبي .. فقد ينضر من ذكراك عودي
أنا غصن في رياض الدّهر ظمآن الصعيد
صوّحتني غلّة الوجد وأجّت في برودي
ومشت ناراً على أنوار زهري وورودي
فهي ألقاء على أرضي آثار وقود
فا ذكري قلبي .. فقد ينضر من ذكراك عودي!
......
أنا غصن كخيال السّيف في وهم الطّريد
ناحل الشّخص قضيف العود خمصان الغمود
لوّحتني وقدة الشمس على وجهي وجيدي
كم شعاع غار في قلبي كالسهم السّديد
عبّ في مائي فغاض الماء كالحب الشرود
فا ذكري قلبي .. فقد ينضر من ذكراك عودي!
...
أنا غصن شاخص الطّرف إلى ريًّ بعيد
أسراب هو .. أم ماء ؟! فيا ويح جدودي!
هي أشواق من الموت كأشواق الحسود
تركتني موقد الغلّة كالصّبّ الحقود
فا ذكري قلبي .. فقد ينضر من ذكراك عودي!
.....
أنا غصن حائر الأحلام كالنائي الشّريد
غربة الروح تهاوت بي إلى أرض الجحود
قذفتني همّة الأحرار في ذلّ العبيد
الصّدى والجدب والغربة سجني وقيودي
مزّقت نضرة أيّامي بأنياب الخمود
فا ذكري قلبي .. فقد ينضر من ذكراك عودي!
......
أنا غصن يفزع الفجر بليل من ركود
يتلقّى مولد الشّمس بأحزان هجود
لو بكى عود من الوحشة في ذلّ الوجود
لأذابت شخصي الآلام كالدّمع البديد
أنكرتني الشّمس والفجر ودولات العهود
فا ذكري قلبي .. فقد ينضر من ذكراك عودي!
....
أنا غصن فارقته الطّير ربّات العقود
مسكرات الزّهر والنّور بألحان النّشيد
تغم همس كهمس الغيث للرّوض المجود
وشباب ضاحك النّور بترجيع فريد
وأنا .. الحسرة والأنّات لحني ونشيدي !
فا ذكري قلبي .. فقد ينضر من ذكراك عودي!
...
غصن عار .. وأغصانك في برد جديد
قد كساك الرّيّ والنّعمة من وشي البرود
وتحلّى عودك الرّيان نوّار الخدود
فإذا النشوة هزّتك بأنفسي .. فميدي
وإذا غنّاك ساقي الطّير لحني أو قصيدي
فا ذكري قلبي .. فقد ينضر من ذكراك عودي!
.................
شرح الكلمات الصعبة
1 - صوّح : أيبس وجعله جافا
2 - ألقاء : جمع لقي وهو الشيء الملقى المهمل
3 - القضيف : الدقيق العظم القليل اللحم فهو نحيف
4 - الخمصان : الضامر
5 - الغمود : جمع غمد السيف
6 - أثبتته جراحه : اشتدّت عليه فلم يتحرّك
7 - المجود : الذي أصابه المطر الجود وهو الكثير الدائم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وقائلةٍ: "ما بالُ جسمكَ شاحبًا؟"  وأَهْوَنُ ما بِي أنْ يكون شُحُوبُ
> فقلتُ لها: في الصَّدر مِنّي حرارةٌ  تَقَطَّعُ أنفاسي لها وتَذُوبُ
> إذا ما تذكَّرتُ الحجازَ وأهلَه  فلِلْعَيْن مِن فَيْض الدُّموع غُروبُ


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كعب بن سعد الغنوي:
تقول ابنة العبسيِّ: قد شِبْتَ بعدنا!  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكلُّ امرئٍ بعد الشَّبابِ يَشِيبُ!
وما الشَّيبُ إلَّا غائبٌ كان جائِيًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما القول إلَّا مُخطئٌ ومصيبُ
تقول سُلَيْمى: ما لجسمِكَ شاحِبَا؟  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كأنَّك يحميك الشَّرابَ طبيبُ!
فقلتُ، ولم أَعْيَ الجَوابَ وَلَم أَبُح  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وللدَّهر في الصُمِّ الصِّلابِ نصيبُ:
تَتَابُعُ أحداثٍ يُجَرِّعْنَ إخوتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فشيَّبن رأسي والخُطوبُ تُشيبُ_

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

أغنية الملاّح التّائه .. 
أبو فهر محمود محمد شاكر


جاء في كتاب اعصفي يا رياح وقصائد أخرى شرح وتقديم الدكتور عادل سليمان جمال جمع وتحقيق الدكتور فهر محمد محمد شاكر صفحة 219 - 223 هذه القصيدة الموسومة ب أغنية الملاّح التّائه .. نشرت بمجلة الرسالة العدد 344 سنة 1359 ه 1940 م .. أترككم مع القصيدة 


أغنية الملاّح التّائه ..


إلى صديقي على محمود طه
صاحب ( ليالي الملاح التائه )
نشرتها الأهرام يوم الإثنين :
9 صفر الخير سنة 1359 ه
18 مارس سنة 1934 م
مع بعض التحريف !!

أيها الملاّح .. ساحل بالشراع
وخض اللّجّة في ضوء الشّعاع
وتأنّ .. وتغنّ
واملأ السّاحل أنغاما وأحلاما وِساما
واسكب النّشوة في الكأس حلالا وحرما
تطرب الباكي على أحزانه .. عاما فعاما
إنّما العيش لمن خادع عينيه فناما!
أيها الملاّح .. ساحل بالشراع
وخض اللّجّة في ضوء الشّعاع
وتأنّ .. وتغنّ

زاحم اللّجّة باللّحن الطّروب
وارم أضواءك في ليل الخطوب
.. وتملّ وتجلّ
وكن الفجر على السّاحل سحرا وشبابا
وتغلغل في ضمير الرّمل واستمل الشّعابا
أيقظ النائم ... قد نام أنينا واكتئابا
إنّما الدنيا لمن نازعها الكأس اغتصابا
وتغابى .. وتصابى
أيها الملاّح .. ساحل بالشراع
وخض اللّجّة في ضوء الشّعاع
وتأنّ .. وتغنّ

هات يا ملاّح ألحان العباب
كغناء الدّم في موج الشّباب
وتهدّ .. وتبدّ
زورق يسبح والأنجم تنهلّ عليه
هو يجري .. وهي تُجري ضوءها بين يديه
وعذارى اليمّ في الضّوء سريعات إليه
أيّها التائه .. والدّنيا حفافى جانبيه !
كيف ضلّت عن يديه ؟
وأضلّت مقلتيه ؟!
أيها الملاّح .. ساحل بالشراع
وخض اللّجّة في ضوء الشّعاع
وانزل الوادي بناي ويراع
في سهول وسفوح ويفاع

لحنُك اليمّ ولحني من سراب !
فاشد ألحانك .. أحلام الشّباب
وتغنّ وتأنّ
..............
الكلمات الصعبة

ساحل : أتى الساحل وأخذ عليه .
وسام : جميلة على الإستعارة فهو مما يوصف به الإنسان
تملّى الشيء : استمتع به .
وتجلّى : نظر فأمعن النظر .
اليفاع : المرتفع من الأرض كالتلّ ونحوه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
رُبَّ وَرقاءَ هتوفٍ في الضُّحى_•••_ذات شَجوٍ صَدَحت في فَنَنِ
ذَكَرَت إلــفًا ودهــرًا صالحــًا_•••_فبَكَت حزنًا وهاجت حَـــزَني
قد أثارت في فــؤادي لهــبـًا_•••_كــاد لـــولا أدمــعي يحـــرقني
فبُكَــــــــــ  ـائي ربَّما أرَّقهــــــا_•••_وبُــكـاهــــــ  ـــا ربَّمـــا أرَّقـــني!
فـــإذا تبــــــــدؤني أسعِدُهـــا_•••_و إذا أبدؤُهـــــــــ  ــا تُسْعِــــدُني
ولقـد تشكـــو فما أفهمُــــــها_•••_ولقـــد أشكـــو فما تفـــــهمُني!
غير أنِّي بالجَـــــوى أعرِفُـــها_•••_وهي أيضًـا بالجَـــوى تعــرِفُـني
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسامة بن منقذ: يا قلبُ دَعْهُم! فقد جرَّبْتَ غدرهُمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي التَّجاربِ بعد الغَيِّ ما يَزَعُ!
أكَفَّرَ البُعدُ عنهم ما جَنَوهُ؟ أم الـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـأيَّام أنْسَتْكَ بعد البَينِ ما صنعُوا؟
وهَبْهمُ أحسنوا هل يُرجعَنَّهُمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إليك وجدُك أو يُدْنيهِمُ الهَلَعُ؟!
ألستَ بالأمس فارقْتَ الشَّبابَ ولا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أعزَّ منه فلِمْ لا رَدَّهُ الجَزَعُ؟!
_

----------


## خزانة الأدب

_
الشعرات البيض - غازي القصيبي مالت على الشعرات البيض تقطفها ............
............ يارا وتضحك لا أرضى لك الكبرا
يا دميتي هبك طاردت المشيب هنا ............

............ فما احتيالك في الشيب الذي استترايارا: بنت الشاعر 
______________________________
حديقة الغروب - غازي القصيبي خمسٌ وستُونَ في أجفان إعصارِ
............. أما سئمتَ ارتحالاً أيّها الساري؟
أما مللتَ من الأسفارِ ما هدأت
............. إلا وألقتك في وعثاءِ أسفار؟
أما تَعِبتَ من الأعداءِ مَا برحوا
.............يحاورونكَ بالكبريتِ والنارِ
والصحبُ؟ أين رفاقُ العمرِ؟ هل بَقِيَتْ
.............سوى ثُمالةِ أيامٍ وتذكارِ
بلى! اكتفيتُ وأضناني السرى! وشكا
.............قلبي العناءَ!. ولكن تلك أقداري
أيا رفيقةَ دربي! لو لديّ سوى
.............عمري لقلتُ: فدى عينيكِ أعماري
أحببتني وشبابي في فتوّتهِ
.............وما تغيّرتِ والأوجاعُ سُمّاري
منحتني من كنوز الحُبّ أَنفَسها
.............وكنتُ لولا نداكِ الجائعَ العاري
ماذا أقولُ؟ وددتُ البحرَ قافيتي
.............والغيم محبرتي والأفقَ أشعاري
إنْ ساءلوكِ فقولي: كان يعشقني
.............بكلِّ ما فيهِ من عُنفٍ وإصرار
وكان يأوي إلى قلبي ويسكنه
.............وكان يحمل في أضلاعهِ داري
وإنْ مضيتُ فقولي: لم يكنْ بَطَلاً
.............لكنه لم يقبّل جبهةَ العارِ
وأنتِ! يا بنت فجرٍ في تنفّسه
.............ما في الأنوثة من سحرٍ وأسرارِ
ماذا تريدين مني؟! إنَّني شَبَحٌ
.............يهيمُ ما بين أغلالٍ وأسوارِ
هذي حديقة عمري في الغروب كما
.............رأيتِ. مرعى خريفٍ جائعٍ ضارِ
الطيرُ هَاجَرَ والأغصانُ شاحبةٌ
.............والوردُ أطرقَ يبكي عهد آذارِ
لا تتبعيني! دعيني! واقرئي كتبي
.............فبين أوراقِها تلقاكِ أخباري
وإنْ مضيتُ فقولي: لم يكن بطلاً
.............وكان يمزجُ أطواراً بأطوارِ
ويا بلاداً نذرت العمر زَهرتَه
.............لعزّها! دُمتِ! إني حان إبحاري
تركتُ بين رمال البيد أغنيتي
.............وعند شاطئكِ المسحورِ أسماري
إن ساءلوكِ فقولي: لم أبعْ قلمي
.............ولم أدنّس بسوق الزيف أفكاري
وإن مضيتُ فقولي: لم يكن بَطَلاً
.............وكان طفلي ومحبوبي وقيثاري
يا عالِمَ الغيبِ! ذنبي أنتَ تعرفُه
.............وأنت تعلمُ إعلاني وإسراري
وأنتَ أدرى بإيمانٍ مننتَ به
.............علي ما خدشته كل أوزاري
أحببتُ لقياكَ حسن الظن يشفع لي
.............أيرتُجَى العفو إلاّ عند غفَّارِ؟
_

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الشهيد - يوسف العظم لا تقولو لقد فقدنا الشهيدا
.............مذ طواه الثرى وحيداً فريدا
أنا ما مت فالمـلائك حولي
.............عند ربي بعثت خلقا جديدا
فاصنعوا اليوم من شموخي نشيدا

إن دفق الدماء عبر الجراح
.............يبعث النور في جبين الصباح
ودمي راية الشهادة تعلو
.............قد أظلـت سماءنا بوشـاح 
   سوف يطوي الطغاة في كل ساح


قد سما النسر فوق شم الجبال
.............ومضى يرتقي صروح المـعالي
وإذا البغي في الظلام تمادى
.............واجـه البغي فوق حد النصال
بلظى الموت والردى لا يبالي

كلماتي سكبتها من ضلوعي
.............وحروفي سقيتها من نجيعي
فازدهى الحق في ظلال لواء
.............عبقري يزهو بلون الربيع
ويقود الجموع اثر الجموع

أنا للــهِ قد نذرت حيـاتي
.............وسألت الله حســن الثبـات
فإذا ضمخت دمائي صدري
.............واحتواني الثرى وضم رفاتي 
فاذكروني إخوتي في الصلاة

----------


## خزانة الأدب

يا ظبية البان - الشريف الرضي يا ظبية البان ترعى في خمائله
.............ليهنك اليوم أن القلب مرعاك
الماء عندك مبذول لشاربه
.............وليس يرويك إلا مدمعي الباكي
هبت لنا من رياح الغور رائحة
.............بعد الرقاد عرفناها برياك
لما انثنينا إذا ما هزنا طرب
.............على الرحال تعللنا بذكراك
سهم أصاب وراميه بذي سلم
.............مَن بالعِرَاقِ لَقد أبعَدْتِ مَرْمَاكِ
وَعدٌ لعَينَيكِ عِندِي ما وَفَيتِ بِهِ
.............يا قُرْبَ مَا كَذَبَتْ عَينيَّ عَينَاكِ
حكَتْ لِحَاظُكِ ما في الرّيمِ من مُلَحٍ
.............يوم اللقاء فكان الفضل للحاكي
كَأنّ طَرْفَكِ يَوْمَ الجِزْعِ يُخبرُنا
.............بما طوى عنك من أسماء قتلاك
أنتِ النّعيمُ لقَلبي وَالعَذابُ لَهُ
.............فَمَا أمَرّكِ في قَلْبي وَأحْلاكِ
عندي رسائل شوق لست أذكرها
.............لولا الرقيب لقد بلغتها فاك
سقى منى وليالي الخيف ما شربت
.............مِنَ الغَمَامِ وَحَيّاهَا وَحَيّاكِ
إذ يَلتَقي كُلُّ ذي دَينٍ وَماطِلَهُ
.............منا ويجتمع المشكو والشاكي
لمّا غَدا السّرْبُ يَعطُو بَينَ أرْحُلِنَا
.............مَا كانَ فيهِ غَرِيمُ القَلبِ إلاّكِ
هامت بك العين لم تتبع سواك هوى
.............مَنْ عَلّمَ البَينَ أنّ القَلبَ يَهوَاكِ
حتّى دَنَا السّرْبُ ما أحيَيتِ من كمَدٍ
.............قتلى هواك ولا فاديت أسراك
يا حبذا نفحة مرت بفيك لنا
.............ونطفة غمست فيها ثناياك
وَحَبّذا وَقفَة ٌ وَالرّكْبُ مُغتَفِلٌ
.............عَلى ثَرًى وَخَدَتْ فيهِ مَطَاياكِ
لوْ كانَتِ اللِّمَة ُ السّوْداءُ من عُدَدي
.............يوم الغميم لما أفلتّ إشراكي

----------


## خزانة الأدب

منك الصدود - المعري
منكَ الصّدودُ ومني بالصّدودِ رِضى
.............مَن ذا علَيَّ بهذا في هواكَ قَضَى
بيَ منكَ ما لو غَدا بالشمسِ ما طلَعتْ
.............من الكآبَةِ أوْ بالبَرْقِ ما وَمَضَا
إذا الفَتى ذَمَّ عَيْشاً في شَبيبتهِ
.............فما يقولُ إذا عصْرُ الشّبابِ مضَىوقد تَعَوّضْتُ من كُلٍّ بمُشْبِهِهِ
.............فما وَجَدْتُ لأيّامِ الصِّبا عِوَضَا
وقد غَرِضْتُ من الدّنيا فهَلْ زَمَني
.............مُعْطٍ حَيَاتي لِغِرٍّ بَعْدُ ما غَرِضا
جَرّبْتُ دَهْري وأهلِيه فما تَرَكتْ
.............ليَ التّجارِبُ في وُدّ امرِئٍ غَرَضا

----------


## خزانة الأدب

يارب - أبو نواسيا رَبِّ إِن عَظُمَت ذُنوبي كَثرَةً
.............فَلَقَد عَلِمتُ بِأَنَّ عَفوَكَ أَعظَمُ
إِن كانَ لا يَرجوكَ إِلّا مُحسِنٌ
.............فَبِمَن يَلوذُ وَيَستَجيرُ المُجرِمُ
أَدعوكَ رَبِّ كَما أَمَرتَ تَضَرُّعاً
.............فَإِذا رَدَدتَ يَدي فَمَن ذا يَرحَمُ
ما لي إِلَيكَ وَسيلَةٌ إِلّا الرَجا
.............وَجَميلُ عَفوِكَ ثُمَّ أَنّي مُسلِمُ

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ما أسرع الأيام - الشريف الرضيما أَسرَعَ الأَيّامَ في طَيَّنا
.............تَمضي عَلينا ثُمَّ تَمضي بِنا
في كُلَّ يَومٍ أَمَلٌ قَد نَأى
.............مَرامُهُ عَن أَجَلٍ قَد دَنا
أَنذَرَنا الدَهرُ وَما نَرعَوي
.............كَأَنَّما الدَهرُ سِوانا عَنى
تَعاشِياً وَالمَوتُ في جِدِّهِ
.............ما أَوضَحَ الأَمرَ وَما أَبيَنا
وَالناسُ كَالأَجمالِ قَد قُرَّبَت
.............تَنتَظِرُ الحَيَّ لِأَن يَظعَنا
تَدنو إِلى الشِعبِ وَمِن خَلفِها
.............مُغامِرٌ يَطرُدُها بِالقَنا
إِنَّ الأُلى شادَوا مَبانيهِمُ
.............تَهَدُّموا قَبلَ اِنهِدامِ البُنى
لا مُعدِمٌ يَحميهِ إِعدامُهُ
.............وَلا يَقي نَفسَ الغَنِيِّ الغِنى
كَيفَ دِفاعُ المَرءِ أَحداثَها
.............فَرداً وَأَقرانُ اللَيالي ثِنى
حَطَّ رِجالٌ وَرَكِبنا الذُرى
.............وَعُقبَةُ السَيرِ لِمَن بَعدَنا
كَم مِن حَبيبٍ هانَ مِن فَقدِهِ
.............ما كُنتُ أَن أَحسَبَهُ هَيَّنا
أَنفَقتُ دَمعَ العَينِ مِن بَعدِهِ
.............وَقَلَّ دَمعُ العَينِ أَن يُخزَنا
كُنتُ أُوَقَيهِ فَأَسكَنتُهُ
.............بَعدَ اللَيانِ المَنزِلَ الأَخشَنا
دَفَنتُهُ وَالحُزنُ مِن بَعدِهِ
.............يَأبى عَلى الأَيّامِ أَن يُدفَنا
يا أَرضُ ناشَدتُكِ أَن تَحفَظي
.............تِلكَ الوُجوهَ الغُرَّ وَالأَعيُنا
يا ذُلَّ ما عِندَكِ مِن أَوجُهٍ
.............كُنَّ كِراماً أَبَداً عِندَنا
وَالحازِمُ الرَأيِ الَّذي يَغتَدي
.............مُستَقلِعاً يُنذِرُ مُستَوطِنا
لا يَأمَنُ الدَهرَ عَلى غِرَّةٍ
.............وَعَزَّ لَيثُ الغابِ أَن يُؤمَنا
كَأَنَّما يَجفُلُ مِن غارَةٍ
.............مُلتَفِتاً يَحذَرُ أَن يُطعَنا
أُخَيَّ جَبراً لَكَ مِن عَثرَةٍ
.............لا بُدَّ لِلعاثِرُ أَن يوهَنا
إِنَّ الَّتي آذَتكَ مِن ثِقلِها
.............هَلُمَّها نَحمِلُها بَينَنا
ساقَيتُكَ الحُلوَ فَلا بِدعَةً
.............إِن أَنا طاعَمتُكَ مُرَّ الجَنى
سَلَبتَ ما أَعجَزَنا رَدُّهُ
.............في قُوَّةِ السالِبِ عُذرٌ لَنا
جِنايَةُ الدَهرِ لَهُ عادَةٌ
.............فَما لَنا نَعجَبُ لَمّا جَنى
مَن كانَ حِرمانُ المُنى دَأبَهُ
.............فَالفَضلُ إِن بَلَّغَ بَعضَ المُنى
كَم غارِسٍ أَمَّلَ في غَرسِهِ
.............فَأَعجَلَ المِقدارُ أَن يُجتَنى
ما الثَلمُ في حَدِّكَ نَقصاً لَهُ
.............قَد يُثلَمُ العَضبُ وَقَد يُقتَنى
يَأبى لَكَ الحُزنُ أَصيلَ الحِجى
.............وَيَقتَضيكَ الرُزءُ أَن تَحزَنا
وَالأَجرُ في الأولى وَإِن أَقلَقَت
.............وَرُبَّما نَستَقبِحُ الإِحسَنا
ذا الخُلُقِ الأَعلى فَخُذ نَهجَه
.............وَاِترُك إِلَيهِ الخُلُقَ الأَدوَنا
أَبا عَلَيٍّ هَل لِأَمثالِها
.............غَيرُكَ إِن خَطبُ زَمانٍ عَنى
فَاِنهَض بِها إِنَّكَ مِن مَعشَرٍ
.............إِن جُشِّموا الأَمرَ أَبانوا الغِنى
وَاِصبِر عَلى ضَرّائِها إِنَّما
.............نُغالِبُ القِرنَ إِذا أَمكَنا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرًا.. وقد أشبعتم الموضوع بسيل مشاركاتكم، ونأمل أن لا يتوقَّف ذاك الغيث..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> على فراش المرض - غازي القصيبي
> 
> أغالب الليل الحزين الطويل
> .............أغالب الداء المقيم الوبيل
> أغالب الآلام مهما طغت
> .............بحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> فحسبي الله قبيل الشروق
> .............وحسبي الله بُعيد الأصيل
> وحسبي الله إذا رضنّي
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيراً , هذه القصيدة لم يقل منها القصيبي إلا البيتين الأولين فقط , ومن تأمل ركاكة بقية الأبيات أدرك صحة ذلك .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> جزاكم الله خيراً , هذه القصيدة لم يقل منها القصيبي إلا البيتين الأولين فقط , ومن تأمل ركاكة بقية الأبيات أدرك صحة ذلك .


 أورد براهينك بارك الله فيك
وإن كان برهانك الذوق الشخصي فقط فصرِّح

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

هذا الجزء هو ما يهمنا من لقاء مدير مكتب القصيبي الأستاذ هزاع العاصمي :


* إذن ما هذه القصيدة التي قرأ منها الدكتور سلمان العودة بعض الأبيات في برنامجه «حجر الزاوية»: 
أغالب الليل الحزين الطويل أغالب الداء المقيم الوبيل أغالب الآلام مهما طغت بحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل - هذه كانت عبارة عن بيتين فقط أرسلهما للشيخ سلمان العودة، وردّ عليها الشيخ، وكانت بينهما مساجلة شعرية نشرت لديكم في «الشرق الأوسط». 
* يعني القصيدة التي يتم تداولها عبر المواقع الإلكترونية، وهي تكملة لهذين البيتين وتنتهي ببيت يقول: «سامحيني هديل» ليست للدكتور غازي؟ - نعم ليست له، وهي منحولة، وأصلا الدكتور لم يكتب سوى الأبيات التي أخبرتك عنها، بل إن أولاده وبناته معروفون وليس بينهم أحد اسمه «هديل»، حتى بين الأحفاد.


هنا الرابط 
http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?se...&issueno=11586

و حتى لو لم يصرّح أحد فإن ذائقتي الشعرية لم تستسغ تلك الأبيات .
والسلام عليكم .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
رُبَّ ركبٍ قد أناخوا عيْسَهُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في ذُرَى مَجْدِهم حين بَسَقْ
سَكَــت الدَّهـــرُ زمــانًا عنهمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ أبكاهمُ دمًا حين نَطَق!
_

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ناموا ولا تستيقظوا - معروف الرصافي
يا قومُ لا تتكلموا
.............إن الكلامَ محَرّمُ
ناموا ولا تستيقظوا
.............ما فاز إلا النوّم
وتأخروا عن كل ما
.............يقضي بأن تتقدموا
ودعوا التفهم جانبًا
.............فالخيرُ أن لا تفهموا
وتثّبتوا في جهلكم
.............فالشر أن تتعلموا
أما السياسة فاتركوا
.............أبدًا وإلا تندموا
ان السياسة سرها
.............لو تعلمون مُطَلسم
واذا أفضتم في المباح
.............من الحديث فجَمْجموا
والعدلَ لا تتوسموا
.............والظلمَ لا تتجهموا
من شاء منكم أن
.............يعيش اليوم وهو مكرّم
فليُمْسِ لا سمعٌ ولا
.............بصرٌ لديه ولا فم
لا يستحق كرامةً
.............إلا الأصمُّ الأبكم
ودعوا السعادة إنما
.............هي في الحياة توهّم
فالعيش وهو منعّمٌ
.............كالعيش وهو مذمّم
فارضَوا بحكم الدهر
.............مهما كان فيه تحكّم
واذا ظُلمتم فاضحكوا
.............طربًا ولا تتظلموا
وإذا أُهنتم فاشكروا
.............وإذا لُطمتم فابسموا
إن قيل هذا شهدُكم
.............مرٌّ فقولوا علقم
أو قيل إن نهاركم
.............ليلٌ فقولوا مظلم
أو قيل إن ثِمادَكم
.............سيلٌ فقولوا مُفعَم
أو قيل إن بلادكم
.............يا قوم سوف تُقسَّم
فتحمّدوا وتشكّروا
.............وترنّحوا وترنموا

----------


## خزانة الأدب

من الرابط الذي ذكرته الأخت الفاضلة:



> * يعني القصيدة التي يتم تداولها عبر المواقع الإلكترونية، وهي تكملة لهذين البيتين وتنتهي ببيت يقول: «سامحيني هديل» ليست للدكتور غازي؟ - نعم ليست له، وهي منحولة، وأصلا الدكتور لم يكتب سوى الأبيات التي أخبرتك عنها، بل إن أولاده وبناته معروفون وليس بينهم أحد اسمه «هديل»، حتى بين الأحفاد.


الآن حصحص الحق
فبارك الله فيكِ

وأنا قرأت المطوَّلة في الجرائد، والظاهر أنهم نقلوها من الشبكة
فأرجو من المشرف الكريم حذف القصيدة كلها

----------


## الواحدي

> _الشعرات البيض - غازي القصيبيمالت على الشعرات البيض تقطفها ............
> ............ يارا وتضحك لا أرضى لك الكبرا
> يا دميتي هبك طاردت المشيب هنا ............
> ............ فما احتيالك في الشيب الذي استترا_[/center]


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
إلى الأخ العزيز: "خزانة الأدب"، مع خالص الودّ.
يا مُهْدِيَ الدُرَّتَيْنِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قتلْتَني مرَّتَينِ
أثَرْتَ بالشّعرِ صَبًّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يهواه بالأَصْغَرَيْنِ
وبالـمشِيبِ حنينًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلى الصِّبا بَعْدَ بَيْنِ
فَمِلْءُ دَمعيَ عَيْنِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومِلْءُ قَلْبِيَ حَيْنِي
ومِلْءُ حُزْنِيَ روحِي :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تبكي صَدَى الهِجرَتَيْنِ
تَبكي الشّبابَ تَناءَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تَنائِيَ الخافِقَيْنِ
والشّعْرَ أصبح أعتى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِن عاقِد الحاجِبَيْنِ
ها أصبح الدُّرُّ جمرًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبُؤْتُ بالجمْرَتَيْنِ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
يا مُهدِيَ الدُرَّتَيْنِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أَنَّى أتَيْتَ بِذَيْنِ؟
مِنْ عبْقَرِ الشّعْرِ تُحْذِي؟  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمْ مِن جَنَى الجَنَّتَيْنِ؟
أمْ مِنْ بَريقِ الحنايا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يَخْتالُ في المقلتَيْنِ؟
حيَّرْتَني قبْلَ "يارا"  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقاطِنِ الـمَحبسَيْنِ
ونافثِ الشّعْرِ دُرًّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُضيءُ كالفَرْقَدَيْنِ
هل آدَك الشَّيْبُ خافٍ؟  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمْ ما يُرى رأْيَ عَيْنِ؟
أمِ البياضُ تَفَشّى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فألْهَبَ الجانِبَيْنِ؟
ما لي أرى الشّعْرَ غَضًّا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلا أرى أَيْنَ أَيْنِي؟!
ينْأى الشّبابُ وتَبْقَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذِكْراهُ في النّاظِرَيْنِ
والدّهْرُ ليس بِباقٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلّا مع الـمَشْرِقَيْنِ
كالنّهْرِ ليس بِجارٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلّا مع العُدْوَتَيْنِ
ولِلشّباب مَعانٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جَمِيعُها مَحْضُ مَيْنِ

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ستِّي - بهاء الدين زهير بروحي من أُسمِّيها بستِّي ............
............ فترمقني النحاةُ بعين مقتِ!
يرون بأنني قد قلت لحنًا ............
............ وكيفَ، وإنني لَزهيرُ وقتي؟!
لقد ملَكَتْ جهاتي السِتَّ طرًّا ............
............ فلا عجب إذا ما قلت: ستِّي!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسامة بن منقذ: رأى الحسود تَداني وُدِّنَا فسَعَى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حتى غَدَتْ بين دَارَينا نَوىً قُذُفُ
وما البعيد الذي تَنْأى الدِّيارُ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل من تَدَانى وعنه القلبُ منصرِفُ
ولست أنكرُ ما يأتي الزَّمانُ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كُلُّ الوَرَى لِرَزَايا دَهرِهم هَدَفُ
كم فاجأتني اللَّيالي بالخُطوبِ فما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رَأتْ فُؤادِيَ من رَوْعَاتها يَجِفُ
واستَرجَعَتْ ما أعَارت من مَواهِبِها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما هَفَا بي على آثارهِ اللَّهَفُ
_

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*هذه قصيدة رائعة لأحد كتّاب منتدى جزائري وهو شاعر من مدينة الجلفة بالهضاب العليا الجزائرية رمز لإسمه ب ( سعود طلال ) .. أترككم مع القصيدة :*
*سندباد القوافي* *طلال سعود** يصف رحلته إلى* *جزائر البحار*

*******************
*بعــد أن كلّـفـه .....* *بإحضــار العنـقــاء*
و أسرار ما وراء بحار الظلمـــات ..
و أن يخطب له حورية البحـراللؤلؤية ..
وبعد أن زوّده ببساط سليمان ..
و عصا موسى ..
و فُلك نوح..

*قال سندباد القوافي :*
سمعا وطاعة مولاي ..
و رحـــل .. يرتاد مجاهل البحار
**
وعــاد .. عاد من ليلته ..
والعنقاء في إساره ..
والحوريّة ترفل في حلتها الفضفاضة .. تمشي الهُوَيْنَى..
*فقال يصف رحلته:*
*بـســم الله مجريـــها ومـرســـاها*
(1)
مـرفأٌ بعدَ مـرفإٍ يَتــوَارَى وأنا والسفيـنُ كُنّا سُكـارَى
نَتَهـادى وحولنا المـاءُ أُفـْـقٌ وغيومُ السماء كانت حيارَى
صدرُ هذا السفين بُركانُ عَزمٍ وبِصدري عزائـمٌ لا تُجـارَى
نحو غيبِ المُحيط في الموج نَمضي خاطبينَ الوِدادَ عند العَذارَى
حُوريَاتٌُ من الجزائر حــورٌ إيْ وربِّـي ... لكنّهنّ أُسـارَى
**** ****
(2)

أيها الفُلْـكُ حُثَّ عزمَـكَ إنّـا عن قريبٍ نُحقِِّـقُ المُـتَمَـنَّى
سِـرْ ولا تَلتَـفِـتْ إليَّ فإنـي وحديَ الآنَ في هواها مُعَـنّى
فشِراعي يُلاعبُ الريحَ زَهـواً وذِراعي تقولُ لي: أين كُنّا
دونَكَ المـاءُ والفضاءُ دُروبا فاستَقِمْ في المَسار أو.. فـتَثَنّى
هل تَرَى مِن منارةٍ أو فَنـارٍ يا سَفيـني فإنّ قلبيَ حََـنّـا
**** ****
(3)

في أَقاصي المُحيطِ تَحدوكَ بُشرَى والمساءُ الحزينُ كالعين عَبْرَى
أيها البحرُ يا مَعينَ حنيني نحنُ بحران في الوجود ، وأَسْـرَى
أنتَ يا بحرُ قَيّدَتْكَ الرّواسي وأنا في الحياة بالقَيـْـدِ أحْـرَى
وأنا مُوثََـقُ الدروبِ وخَطوي في مكاني كأنّما الخَطوُ سَكرَى
وأنا والشِّـراعُ قلبان خَفْـقًا واشتِيـاقًا لمَرفإٍ صار ذِكـرَى
**** ****
(4)
أيها الرِّيحُ يا بِساطَ الأَماني طِرْ بقلبي ومركبي وكِيـاني
وقفَ البحرُ من أمامي وخلفي وتَخلّى الفضاءُ عن عُنواني
أيها الريحُ حَوِّمي بي وطوفي وانقليني لغـابر الأزمان
كلُّ سِرٍّ فذاكَ طَوْعُ يَميني كلُّ غَيْبٍ يَصيرُ لي كالعِيــان
إنّ في خاطري أجَلُّ الأماني وبنفسي جلائلُ العُنفُوَانِ
**** ****
(5)
ها أنا والشواطـئُ العامِراتْ والمَناراتُ أعيُـنٌ ناظِراتْ
اِدْنُ منها شيئا فشيئاً وقُلْ لي أيها الفُلكُ: هل تَرى الحُورِيَاتْ
لا تَرَى.. أم تَرَى العجائبَ.. سُحقًا إنّها الغُولُ أعرَقُ الضّارِيَاتْ
اِدْنُ منها مُحاذرًا يا سفيني إنّ عندي لها "عصا المُعجِزات"
نحنُ غُولان في الحياة وبَأسي لا يَهابُ الرّدى وعزميَ عاتِْ
**** ****
(6)
ها هيَ الغُولُ حولَ فُلكي تَجوسُ تَتَبَدّى ، فتقشَعِـرُّ النُّفوسُ
ولها سبعةٌ من الرّؤوس كساها حَرشَفٌ فوق بَعضِهِ ، بل تُروسُ
كلُّ نابيْنِ في البَشاعة غُولٌ أقربُ الوَصفِ للنُّيُوبِ ؛ الفُؤوسُ
قَدَّمَتْ رأسَها إليَّ ؛ و وَجهي في المُلِمَّـاتِ يَعرُبِيٌّ عَبوسُ
وتَمَطّتْ وكَشَّرَتْ واسْتَشَاطَتْ وإذا في الهواءِ رأسٌ يَنُوسُ
**** ****
(7)
ثُمَّ تابَعتُ قَطفَهُنَّ دِراكا وعصا المُعجِزاتِ كانت هَلاكا
ليَ فيها من المَآربِ ألـفٌ لستَ تَلقَى بين اثْنَتَيْنِ اشْتِراكا
كلُّ هَوْلٍ يَكِـنُّ إمّا رآني ودِماءُ الوُحوشِ كانت سِفَاكا
وتَقَدَّمتُ في المَجاهِلِ أطويــها اقْتِحاماً في رِحلتي وانتِهاكا
هكذا كنتُ في جزائر البحرِ فَـذًّا يا حَكيمَ الزّمان لستُ أُحاكََى
**** ****
(8)
ورأيتُ الَعَنقـاءَ طَيْفَ خَيَالِ فتَقدّمْتُ نَحـوَها لا أُبـالي
ونَصبْتُ الشِّبَاكَ حولَ حِماها وتَخَشّعتُ مُرغَمًا في ابتِهالي
وإذا بي أرَى الطّريدةَ تَهوي وشِبَاكي تَلـُـفّـُها في حبالي
ثمّ ألقَيْتُ نَظرةً في مَـداها باحثًا عن إجـابةٍ لسُـؤالي
فإذا السِـرُّ والعجائبُ تَبْدو كالعَناقيـدِ عُلِّقَتْ بالدّوَالـي
**** ****
(9)
وتَجَلّتْ جزائرُ البحر سِحرًا عَبقَريَّ الجِنَانِ خُضْرًا وحُمْـرا
أَرخَبيلٌ من الجزائر صُفَّتْ ككؤوس الشّرابِ تُتْرَعُ خَمرا
والعَذَارَى على الغُصونِ تَدَلّتْ إيْ ورَبِّي.. كأنَّ في الأمر سِرَّا
اِدْنُ منها ـ طَلالُ ـ فالشعرُ سُقْيَا واسْقِها بالأنَاةِ طَلاّ وشِعرا
كلُّ فَتّـانةِ المُحَيّـا مَهَـاة لهفَ قلبي.. كم ضيَّعَ العُمرَ صَبرا
**** ****
(10)
أنتِ أم أنتِ .. يا عرائسُ رُوحي أنتِ .. بل أنتِ بَلسَمٌ لجُروحي
أنتِ .. بل أنتِ .. يا لضَيْعةِ نفسي مَن سأختارُ للهوى وطُموحي
مَن سأختارُ للحكيـم المُعَـنَّّى يا عَروسَ البِحار باللهِ بُـوحي
قالتِ الشّمسُ لي: تَخَيّرتُ هـذي فاختَطفْتُ المَهاة تحت مُسوحي
وإذا بي أرَى عروسةَ بحـرٍ قد تَجَلّتْ في مَركبي كالفُتُـوح
**** ****
*هذه للحكيـمِ دون البَـرَايَا ما تَجَلّـتْ إلاّ وبالشِّعرِ تُوحـي*
**** ****
(11)
بالعناقيدِ ناءَ مَوكِبُ عُرسي ونَما في الفُؤاد شوقي وأُنْسي
وتَهادَتْ مَراكبي في اختيالٍ تَنهَبُ البحرَ .. يا مراكبُ إرْسي
قد طَوَيْتُ الزّمانَ والأرضَ حتّى حَفِيَتْ بالعَذاب أقلامُ طِرسي
وأنا الآنَ كالأميـر جـلالا وغدي في الزمان يَلعَنُ أمسي
يا عروسَ البِحار كوني بقُربي عن قَريبٍ يُفَعِّلُ الكونُ عُرسي
**** ****
(12)
حُفَّ عُرسي بالغَـار والتّكريمِ بالأكاليل حُفَّ عُرسُ الحكيمِ
فامتلأنا سعـادةً كالثّـمَالَى وارتَقيْنا تَكبُّـرًا كالنُّجـوم
أنا في جنّةِ العرائسِ وحدي واشتياقُ الحكيم فوق الغيوم
والهدايا تَراكمَتْ فوق فُـلكـي والصّبايَا مُلَوِّحاتٍ ، و تُومي
ورحلنا فصار لي البحرُ رَهْوًا والعصا هَوَّنَتْ عليَّ قُدومي
**** ****
(13)
وأطلنا المَسيرَ بِضعَ ليـالٍ والمَواويلُ في المَدَى لا تُبالي
ورسَوْنا على مَرافئِ قومي ونزلنا ؛ ثـلاثة ً كاللآلي
كنتُ أمشي على جبين الثُّرَيَّا وعَروسُ البحار تحت ظِلالي
وعَروس الحكيم تمشي حياءً فتنةً .. يا جمالَها ، لا أُغالي
واحتَفَى الكونُ والشُّروقُ وحتّى مُنتدانا المُبَجّلُ المُتَـلالي
**** ****
(14)
خاليَ الشّرقُ في هوايَ، وعمِّي مَغرِبُ الشمس، والجزائرُ داري
وأبي في جزائـر البحـر بـدرٌ وأمامي في العاشقين مَسـاري
وسفيـني مواجـعي وحنيـني والمُنَى الخافقاتِ أَلـْـسُنُ ناري
وأنا اليـومَ سِنـدَبـادُ القـوافي وغَـدي .. أيُّها الغَـدُ المُتـواري
يا مدَى الضّاد مُـدّني لستُ أخشى لا غدي.. لا مراكبي.. لا بحاري
**** ****
*سِـندَبَــادُ** القَـوافـي ((طلال سعود))*
الجلفـــة يوم 28/07/2009 

قلت : لو ترك شاعرنا هذه العبارة (وبعد أن زوّده ببساط سليمان .. و عصا موسى .. و فُلك نوح... ) لكان أولى .. على كلّ نقلتها لجمالها فلا عتب إن شاء الله

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  النَّابغة الجعدي:
خَلِيلَيَّ عُوْجَا ساعةً وتَهَجَّرا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولُوما على ما أحدَثَ الدَّهرُ أو ذَرا
ولا تجزعا.. إنَّ الحياة ذميمةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فخِفَّا لروعاتِ الحوادِثِ أو قِرا
وإن جاء أمرٌ لا تُطِيقانِ دَفعَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلا تجزعَا مِمَّا قضى الله واصبِرا
ألم تَرَيا أنَّ المَلامة نفعها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قليلٌ إذا ما الشيء وَلَّى وأَدْبَرا
تهيجُ البكاء والنَّدامة ثمَّ لا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تُغيِّرُ شيئًا غير ما كان قُدِّرا !_

----------


## خزانة الأدب

صرخة أسير إلى سيف الدولة - أبو فراس الحمداني 
دَعوتُكَ لِلجَفنِ القَريحِ المُسَهَّدِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَدَيَّ وَلِلنَومِ القَليلِ المُشَرَّدِ
وَما ذاكَ بُخلاً بِالحَياةِ وَإِنَّها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَأَوَّلُ مَبذولٍ لِأَوَّلِ مُجتَدِ
وَما الأَسرُ مِمّا ضِقتُ ذَرعاً بِحَملِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَما الخَطبُ مِمّا أَن أَقولَ لَهُ قَدي
وَما زَلَّ عَنّي أَنَّ شَخصاً مُعَرَّضاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِنَبلِ العِدى إِن لَم يُصَب فَكَأَن قَدِ
وَلَكِنَّني أَختارُ مَوتَ بَني أَبي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَلى صَهَواتِ الخَيلِ غَيرِ مُوَسَّدِ
وَتَأبى وَآبى أَن أَموتَ مُوَسَّداً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِأَيدي النَصارى مَوتَ أَكمَدَ أَكبَدِ
نَضَوتُ عَلى الأَيّامِ ثَوبَ جَلادَتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلَكِنَّني لَم أَنضَ ثَوبَ التَجَلُّدِ
وَما أَنا إِلّا بَينَ أَمرٍ وَضِدِّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُجَدَّدُ لي في كُلِّ يَومٍ مَجَدَّدِ
فَمِن حُسنِ صَبرٍ بِالسَلامَةِ واعِدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمِن رَيبِ دَهرٍ بِالرَدى مُتَوَعَّدي
أُقَلِّبُ طَرفي بَينَ خِلٍّ مُكَبَّلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَبَينَ صَفِيٍّ بِالحَديدِ مُصَفَّدِ
دَعَوتُكَ وَالأَبوابُ تُرتَجُ دونَنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَكُن خَيرَ مَدعُوٍّ وَأَكرَمَ مُنجِدِ
فَمِثلُكَ مَن يُدعى لِكُلِّ عَظيمَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَمِثلِيَ مَن يُفدى بِكُلِّ مُسَوَّدِ
أُناديكَ لا أَنّي أَخافُ مِنَ الرَدى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا أَرتَجي تَأخيرَ يَومٍ إِلى غَدِ
وَقَد حُطِّمَ الخَطِّيُّ وَاِختُرِمَ العِدى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَفُلَّلَ حَدُّ المَشرَفيِّ المُهَنَّدِ
وَلَكِن أَنِفتُ المَوتَ في دارِ غُربَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِأَيدي النَصارى الغُلفِ ميتَةَ أَكمَدِ
فَلا تَترُكِ الأَعداءَ حَولي لِيَفرَحوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا تَقطَعِ التَسآلَ عَنّي وَتَقعُدِ
وَلا تَقعُدَن عَنّي وَقَد سيمَ فِديَتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَلَستَ عَنِ الفِعلِ الكَريمِ بِمُقعَدِ
فَكَم لَكَ عِندي مِن إِيادٍ وَأَنعُمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رَفَعتَ بِها قَدري وَأَكثَرتَ حُسَّدي
تَشَبَّث بِها أُكرومَةً قَبلَ فَوتِها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَقُم في خَلاصي صادِقَ العَزمِ وَاِقعُدِ
فَإِن مُتَّ بَعدَ اليَومِ عابَكَ مَهلَكي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَعابَ النِزارِيِّينَ مَهلَكَ مَعبَدِ
هُمُ عَضَلوا عَنهُ الفِداءَ فَأَصبَحوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يهُذّونَ أَطرافَ القَريضِ المُقَصَّدِ
وَلَم يَكُ بِدعاً هُلكُهُ غَيرَ أَنَّهُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُعابونَ إِذ سيمَ الفِداءُ وَما فُدي
فَلا كانَ كَلبُ الرومِ أَرأَفَ مِنكُمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَرغَبَ في كَسبِ الثَناءِ المُخَلَّدِ
وَلا بَلَغَ الأَعداءُ أَن يَتَناهَضوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَتَقعُدَ عَن هَذا العَلاءِ المُشَيَّدِ
أَأَضحَوا عَلى أَسراهُمُ بِيَ عُوَّداً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَنتُم عَلى أَسراكُمُ غَيرُ عُوَّدِ
مَتى تُخلِفُ الأَيّامُ مِثلي لَكُم فَتىً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طَويلَ نِجادِ السَيفِ رَحبَ المُقَلَّدِ
مَتى تَلِدُ الأَيّامُ مِثلي لَكُم فَتىً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شَديداً عَلى البَأساءِ غَيرَ مُلَهَّدِ
فَإِن تَفتَدوني تَفتَدوا شَرَفَ العُلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَسرَعَ عَوّادٍ إِلَيها مُعَوَّدِ
وَإِن تَفتَدوني تَفتَدوا لِعُلاكُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَتىً غَيرَ مَردودِ اللِسانِ أَوِ اليَدِ
يُدافِعُ عَن أَعراضِكُم بِلِسانِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيَضرِبُ عَنكُم بِالحُسامِ المُهَنَّدِ
فَما كُلُّ مَن شاءَ المَعالي يَنالُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا كُلُّ سَيّارٍ إِلى المَجدِ يَهتَدي
أَقِلني أَقِلني عَثرَةَ الدَهرِ إِنَّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رَماني بِسَهمٍ صائِبِ النَصلِ مُقصِدِ
وَلَو لَم تَنَل نَفسي وَلاءَكَ لَم أَكُن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأُورِدَها في نَصرِهِ كُلَّ مَورِدِ
وَلا كُنتُ أَلقى الأَلفَ زُرقاً عُيونُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بِسَبعينَ فيهِم كُلَّ أَشأَمَ أَنكَدِ
فَلا وَأَبي ما ساعِدانِ كَساعِدٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَلا وَأَبي ما سَيِّدانِ كَسَيِّدِ
وَلا وَأَبي ما يَفتُقُ الدَهرُ جانِباً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَيَرتُقُهُ إِلّا بِأَمرٍ مُسَدَّدِ
وَإِنَّكَ لَلمَولى الَّذي بِكَ أَقتَدي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَإِنَّكَ لَلنَجمُ الَّذي بِكَ أَهتَدي
وَأَنتَ الَّذي عَرَّفتَني طُرُقَ العُلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَنتَ الَّذي أَهدَيتَني كُلَّ مَقصَدِ
وَأَنتَ الَّذي بَلَّغتَني كُلَّ رُتبَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَشيتُ إِلَيها فَوقَ أَعناقِ حُسَّدي
فَيا مُلبِسي النُعمى الَّتي جَلَّ قَدرُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَقَد أَخلَقَت تِلكَ الثِيابُ فَجَدِّدِ
أَلَم تَرَ أَنّي فيكَ صافَحتُ حَدَّها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَفيكَ شَرِبتُ المَوتُ غَيرَ مُصَرَّدِ
يَقولونُ جَنِّب عادَةً ما عَرَفتَها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شَديدٌ عَلى الإِنسانِ ما لَم يُعَوَّدِ
فَقُلتُ أَما وَاللَهِ لاقالَ قائِلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شَهِدتُ لَهُ في الحَربِ أَلأَمَ مَشهَدِ
وَلَكِن سَأَلقاها فَإِمّا مَنِيَّةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هِيَ الظَنُّ أَو بُنيانُ عِزٍّ مُوَطَّدِ
وَلَم أَدرِ أَنَّ الدَهرَ في عَدَدِ العِدى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَأَنَّ المَنايا السودَ يَرمَينَ عَن يَدِ
بَقيتَ اِبنَ عَبدِ اللَهِ تُحمى مِنَ الرَدى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَيَفديكَ مِنّا سَيِّدٌ بَعدَ سَيِّدِ
بِعيشَةِ مَسعودٍ وَأَيّامِ سالِمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وَنِعمَةِ مَغبوطٍ وَحالِ مُحَسَّدِ
وَلا يَحرَمَنّي اللَهُ قُربَكَ إِنَّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُرادي مِنَ الدُنيا وَحَظّي وَسُؤدَدي

----------


## خزانة الأدب

القدس - يوسف العظم
(سمعتها منه رحمه الله، وحفظتها منذ ذلك اليوم
والمقصود بها أنور السادات) 
القدس يا نخاس سيف الطعان  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفارس الحلبة في المعمعان
وومضة الإيمان في خافقي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهدأة النفس وروح الأمان
إن كانت الأوطان تحنو على  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبنائها فالقدس نبع الحنان
يفيض بالحب ليروي الظما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وينبتَ النرجس والأقحوان
القدس يا مارق أنشودة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تهتف باسم الله طول الزمان
القدس أم برّها غامر  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وحضنها بعض رياض الجنان
ليست بغياً ترتضي بالخنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا جباناً ينحني للهوان
يا قدس يا صرح العلى شامخاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شلت يمين الماكر الثعلبان
قولي لخيل الله مسروجة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على ضفاف النيل آن الأوان
قد آن للظلمة أن تنجلي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويسقط الباغي ويعلو الأذان

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالطَّيِّب:
غيري بأكثر هذا النَّاس ينخدعُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنْ قاتَلوا جَبُنوا أوحدَّثوا شَجُعوا
أهل الحفيظةِ إلَّا أنْ تجرِّبهم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي التَّجارب بعد الغَيِّ ما يَزَعُ!
وما الحياة ونفسي بعد ما عَلِمَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنَّ الحياة كما لا تشتهي طَبَعُ
أَأطرحُ المجد عن كتفي وأطلُبُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأترُكُ الغيثَ في غمدي وأنتجِعُ!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كعب بن سعد الغنوي: لعَمْري لئِن كانت أصابت منيَّةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي والمنايا لِلرِّجالِ شَعوبُ
أخي.. ما أخي! لا فاحِشٌ عند ريبةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا وَرِعٌ عند اللِّقاءِ هَيوبُ
أخٌ كان يكفيني وكان يُعِينُني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على النَّائباتِ السُّودِ حين تَنوبُ
حليمٌ إذا ما سَورَةُ الجَهلِ أَطلَقَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حُبى الشَيبِ لِلنَفسِ اللَجوجِ غَلوبُ
هُوَ العَسَلُ الماذِيُّ حِلمًا وشيمَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولَيثٌ إذا لاقى العُداةَ قَطوبُ
هَوَت أُمُّهُ ما يَبعَثُ الصُبحُ غادِيًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وماذا يَوَدُّ اللَيلُ حينَ يَؤوبُ
هَوَت أُمُّهُ ماذا تَضَمَّنَ قَبرُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِنَ المَجدِ والمَعروفِ حينَ يَنوبُ
فَتىً أَريحِيٌّ كانَ يَهتَزُّ لِلنَدى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَما اِهتَزَّ مِن ماءِ الحَديدِ قَضيبُ
كَعالِيَةِ الرُمحِ الرُدَينِيِّ لَم يَكُن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا اِبتَدَرَ القَومُ العُلاءَ يَخيبُ
أخو سنواتٍ يعلمُ الضيفُ أنَّه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سيُكثِرُ ماءً في إناهُ يَطيبُ
حبيبٌ إِلى الزُوَّارِ غِشيَانُ بَيتِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جَميلُ المُحَيَّا شَبَّ وهوَ أديبُ
إذا قصَّرَت أيدي الرجال عن العُلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تناولَ أقصى المكرُماتِ كَسوبُ
جموعُ خِلالِ الخَيرِ مِن كُلِّ جانِبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا حَلَّ مكروهٌ بِهِنَّ ذَهوبُ
مُفيدٌ لِمَلقى الفائِداتِ مُعاوِدٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِفِعلِ النَدى وَالمَكرُماتِ نَدوبُ
وداعٍ دعا هَل مَن يُجيبُ إِلى النَدى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَلَم يَستَجِبهُ عِندَ ذاكَ مُجيبُ
فقلتُ: ادْعُ أُخرى وارفعِ الصَوتَ جَهرةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَعَلَّ أبي المِغوارِ منكَ قَريبُ
يُجِبكَ كما قد كان يفعلُ إنَّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بأمثالِها رَحبُ الذِراعِ أريبُ
أتاكَ سريعًا واستجابَ إلى النَّدى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كذلكَ قَبلَ اليَومِ كانَ يُجيبُ
كأنَّهُ لم يَدعُ السَوابِحُ مَرَّةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا ابتَدَرَ الخيلَ الرِجالُ نَجيبُ
فتىً لا يُبالي أن تكونَ بِجِسمِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا حال حالاتُ الرجالِ شُحوبُ
إذا ما تَراءى للرجالِ رأيتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَلَم يَنطِقوا اللَغواءَ وَهوَ قَريبُ
على خير ما كان الرجالُ رأيتُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما الخيرُ إلَّا طُعمَةٌ ونَصيبُ
حليفُ النَّدى يَدعو النَدى فَيُجيبُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سَريعًا ويَدعوهُ النَدى فيُجيبُ
غياثٌ لِعَانٍ لم يجد مَن يُغيثُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومُختَبِطٍ يغشى الدُخانَ غَريبُ
عظيمُ رمادِ النارِ رَحبٌ فِناؤُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  غِلى سَنَدٍ لم تَحتَجِبهُ عُيوبُ
يبيتُ النَّدى يا أمَّ عَمْرٍ ضجيعَةُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا لم يَكُن في المُنقِياتِ حَلوبُ
حليمٌ إذا ما الحِلمُ زيَّنَ أهلَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مع الحِلمِ في عَينِ العَدُوِّ مهيبُ
مُعَنّىً إذا عادى الرجالَ عداوَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بعيداً إذا عادى الرجالَ رَهيبُ
غَنينا بِخَيرٍ حِقبَةً ثُمَّ جَلَّحَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  علينا التي كُلَّ الأنامِ تُصيبُ
فأبقَت قليلاً ذاهِبًا وتَجَهَّزَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لآخَرَ والراجي الحياةَ كذوبُ
وأعلمُ أنَّ الباقِيَ الحَيَّ منهُمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلى أجَلٍ أقصى مَداهُ قريبُ
لقد أَفسَدَ الموت الحَياةَ وقد أتى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَلى يَومِهِ عِلقٌ عَلَيَّ جَنيبُ
أتى دون حُلوِ العَيشِ حتى أمَرَّهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نَكوبٌ على آثارِهِنَّ نُكوبُ
وَإِنّي لَباكيهِ وَإِنّي لَصادِقٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عَلَيهِ وَبَعضُ القائِلينَ كَذوبُ
فلو كانتِ الدُنيا تُباعُ اِشتَرَيتُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بها إذ به كان النُفوسُ تَطيبُ
لَعَمْري كما أنَّ البعيدَ لما مَضى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإنَّ الذي يأتي غدًا لَقَريبُ
وإنِّي وتَأميلي لِقاءَ مُؤَمَّلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد شَعَبَتهُ عن لِقاي شَعوبُ
فوَالله لا أنساهُ ما ذَرَّ شارِقٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما اهتزَّ مِن فَرقِ الأراكِ قَضيبُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشريف المرتضى:  لُذْ بالعَزاءِ فلا خِلٌّ تَضِنُّ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا مقيمٌ على دار الحفاظِ لكا
ولا وفيٌّ إذا أعطيتُه مِقَتِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أعطَى المحبّةَ أو تاركتُه تركا
ولا لبيبٌ يعاطيني نصيحتَه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويُسلك الرَّحْلَ منّي حيثما سلكا
إنْ كان خبّ بِيَ الدّهرُ العثورُ إلى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بُغضِ الّذي كنتُ أهواه فقد بركا
أما ترانِيَ في ظلماءَ داجيةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ضاع الصّباحُ بها للقومِ أو هَلَكا
وقد شكوتُ فلم أرجعْ بنافعةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكنْ شكوتُ إلى مَن مثل ذاك شكى
في كلّ يومٍ أخو غدرٍ يقلّبنِي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على الحَضيضِ وقد ألْمَسْتُهُ الفَلَكا
يبغي خِلافي فإنْ لايَنتُه خشنتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منه الخلائقُ أو باكيته ضحكا
وكم مصرٍّ على مَقْتٍ وتَقْلِيَةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أعطيتُه طَرَفَ البُقْيا فما اِمتسكا
ما ضرّني مالكًا نفسي ومأرَبتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنْ لا أكون على أعوادهمْ مَلِكا
ما دام عِرْضُك لم تثلِمْهُ ثالمةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بين الرّجالِ فخلِّ المالَ مُنتَهكا
واحقِنْ حَياتك في خدَّيك مبتذلًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من دونه لدمِ الأرواحِ مُنْسَفِكا
أما ترى الرّزقَ يأتي المرءَ ممتلئًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من الكرى فدعِ الإيجافَ والرَّتَكا
ودع حِذارًا فكم حِذْرٍ تقوم به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما كان رِدْءًا لمكروهٍ يَحُلُّ بِكا
والمرءُ يَعْطَبُ مدلولًا على طَرَفٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلى الصواب وينجو المرءُ مرتبكا
كم حائدٍ عن رداه غيرِ ذي عُدَدٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكارعٍ مِن رداه يحمل الشِّكَكا
وصاحبٍ خدعتْ عينَيَّ نظرتُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما كان تِبْرًا ولا مالاً إذا سُبِكا
أخذتُه وبقيتُ الدّهرَ أجمعه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أودّ أنّي له أمسيتُ مُتَّرِكا
بيني وبين الورى سِتْرٌ أُرقّعُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو تغافلتُ عن ترقيعه اِنتهكا!
فقل لحسّادِ فضلٍ بتّ أملِكُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الفضلُ يا قومُ في الدّنيا لمن ملكا
زَكَتْ غُروسي فما ذنبي إلى نَفَرٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما كان يومًا لهمْ غرسي نما وزكا
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي: يا من تعرَّفتِ العُفاةُ بجودِهِ *** إنَّ التَّشاغُل باللِّئام تبطُّلُ!
ولربَّ شيءٍ ذي محاسـنَ جمَّة *** وله مقابـحُ إن أُديم تأمُّلُ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالطَّيِّب:فَمالي ولِلدُّنيا طِلابي نُجومُها *** ومَسعايَ منها في شُدوقِ الأراقِمِ
مِن الحِلمِ أن تستعمل الجهل دونَهُ *** إذا اتَّسَعَت في الحِلم طُرْقُ المَظَالمِ
وأن تَرِدَ الماءَ الذي شَطرُهُ دمٌ *** فَتُسقَى إذا لم يُسقَ مَن لم يُزاحِمِ
ومَن عَرَف الأيَّام مَعرِفَتي بِها *** وبالناسِ روَّى رُمحه غير راحِمِ
فليس بِمَرحومٍ إذا ظَفِروا بهِ *** ولا في الرَّدى الجاري عليهم بآثِمِ
_

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.



> [/size][/font][/color]
> _[/center]


وهذا البيت لا يقوله إلا أمثال المرتضى...
وللشريف الرضيّ قصيدة شبيهة لها في البحر والرويّ، مغايرة في الغرض.
منها:
اليومَ صَرّحَتِ الـجُلّى ، وقد ترَكَتْ --- بَيْن الرّجاء وبين اليأس مُعْتَرَكَا
تَمَثّلَ الخَطْبُ مَظْنُوناً لِتَالِفِهِ --- فسَوف نلْقاه مَوجودًا ومُدّرَكَا
رزيئةٌ لم تَدَعْ شمسًا ولا قمرًا --- ولا غمامًا ولا نجمًا ولا فَلَكَا
لو كان يُقْبَلُ مِن مفقودِها عوَضٌ --- لأنْفَقَ الـمَجْدُ فيها كُلَّ ما مَلَكَا
قد أُدْهِشَ الـمُلْكُ قبْل اليومِ مِن خَدَرٍ (حَذَرٍ؟) --- وإنّما اليومَ أَذْرَى دَمْعَهُ وَبَكَى
ومنها أيضا:
مِن مَعْشَرٍ أَخَذوا الفُضْلَى فما تركوا --- منها لِمن يَطلب العلْياء مُتَّرَكَا
لَوْ أنّهُمْ طُبِعُوا لمْ تَرْضَ أوْجُهُهُمْ --- دَرارِيَ اللّيلِ لو كانت لها سَلَكَا
هُمْ أَبدَعوا المجدَ لا أنْ كان أوّلُهم --- رأى مِن الجدّ فِعْلاً قَبْلَهُ فَحَكَى

وختامها:
لا يُبْعِدِ اللَّهُ أقْوَاماً رُزِئْتُهُمُ --- لو ثُلِّمُوا مِن جُنوبِ الطّوْدِ لانْهَتَكا
فَقَدْتُهُم مِثْلَ فَقْدِ العَيْنِ ناظِرَها --- يَبكي عليها بها.. يا طُولَ ذاك بُكا!
إذا رجا القلبُ أَنْ يُنسِيهِ غُصّتَهُ --- ما يُحْدِثُ الدّهرُ أَدْمَى قَرْحَه ونَكَا
إنْ يَأخُذِ الموتُ مِنّا مَنْ نَضِنُّ بهِ --- فمَا نُبَالي بمن بَقّى ومَن تَرَكَا
إنّي أرى القلْبَ يَنْزُو لادِّكارِهمُ --- نَزْوَ القَطاطَةِ (!) مَدُّوا فَوقَها الشّرَكَا
لا تُبصِرِ الدّهرَ بَعْدَ اليومِ مبتسِمًا --- إنّ اللّياليَ أَنْسَتْ بَعْدَهُ الضّحِكَا

رحِم الله الرضي! كان مجرّةَ شِعر، حجبتها نجوم المتنبي...
وقوله:
فَقَدْتُهُم مِثْلَ فَقْدِ العَيْنِ ناظِرَها --- يَبكي عليها بها.. يا طُولَ ذاك بُكا!
مِن بديع التراكيب!
*إضافة:*
سؤال بريء: كيف تستخدم يا شيخنا حرف اللوتس في الألوكة؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> اليومَ صَرّحَتِ الـجُلّى ، وقد ترَكَتْ --- بَيْن الرّجاء وبين اليأس مُعْتَرَكَا


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل ضبط كلمة (الجلى) سليم ههنا! كأن البيت ينكسر به.



> *إضافة:*
> سؤال بريء: كيف تستخدم يا شيخنا حرف اللوتس في الألوكة؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جواب بريء (ابتسامة): بكتابة ما أريد كتابته في الوورد (بخط الماي لوتس وليس اللوتس) ثم نسخه إليها.

----------


## الواحدي

> هل ضبط كلمة (الجلى) سليم ههنا! كأن البيت ينكسر به.
> 
>  جواب بريء (ابتسامة): بكتابة ما أريد كتابته في الوورد (بخط الماي لوتس وليس اللوتس) ثم نسخه إليها.


نعم "الـجُلّى" بتضعيف اللام المفتوح وضم الجيم.
والوزن يظل سليمًا.
وممّا نواجهه في الألوكة: انقلاب الفتح إلى كسر في الحروف المضعَّفة...
أمّا عن "اللوتس"، فقد حاولت، ولم يستقم معي.
وسأحاول الآن بلوتيسين، أحدهما عادي والآخر ذهبي، لأرى...
جزاك الله خيرًا.


ولعلّك لاحظت أنّ "اللوتس" مُسِخ شيئًا آخر!

نعم "الـجُلّى" بتضعيف اللام المفتوح وضم الجيم.
والوزن يظل سليمًا.
وممّا نواجهه في الألوكة: انقلاب الفتح إلى كسر في الحروف المضعَّفة...
أمّا عن "اللوتس"، فقد حاولت، ولم يستقم معي.
وسأحاول الآن بلوتيسين، أحدهما عادي والآخر ذهبي، لأرى...
جزاك الله خيرًا.

وهذا الـ "الماي لوتس"
للتجريب.. للتجريب.. للتجريب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> وممّا نواجهه في الألوكة: انقلاب الفتح إلى كسر في الحروف المضعَّفة...





> أمّا عن "اللوتس"، فقد حاولت، ولم يستقم معي.


أمرٌ غريبٌ! لم ولا يحصل هذا عندي، فلا ينقلب الفتح إلى كسر.

لعلَّ المشكلة في المتصفِّح الذي تستخدمه.
أو في جهازك.


وهنا أعيد كتابة العبارة السابقة بالماي لوتس:
أمرٌ غريبٌ! لم ولا يحصل هذا عندي، فلا ينقلب الفتح إلى كسر.
لعلَّ المشكلة في المتصفِّح الذي تستخدمه.
أو في جهازك.

----------


## الواحدي

نعم، ربّما كان الأمر كذلك؛ فإنّني أستخدم غالبًا "غوغل كروم"...
بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك!
واعذرنا إن أبعدناك عن الشعر.
وإن كان جمال حرف اللوتس ضربًا من الشعر تطرب له العين...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك..
لا بأس بخروج يساعد على إتمام الأصل.
ولعلَّك تستخدم متصفحا آخر عموما، أوتخصِّصه للألوكة دون غيرها.

----------


## الواحدي

ابتسامة!
أدركت السر الآن!!
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات...
انظر المشاركة 750
جزاك الله خيرًا!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

مبارك عليك.. انجاز عظيم. (ابتسامة)
وحقنا عليك بهذه المناسبة أن تزور هذه الصفحة مشاركًا كل يومين على الأقل. (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

هذا شرط جاء بعد العقد، وهو باطل!
ثم إنّني أخشى "العيون"، لأنّهنّ "قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا"!
لكن "أذني" تظلّ "لبعض الحيّ عاشقةً"...

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> وممّا نواجهه في الألوكة: انقلاب الفتح إلى كسر في الحروف المضعَّفة...


حله سهل إن شاء الله..
وهذا من طريقة الكتابة فقط ، وليس من الألوكة.. 
فجنابكم يضيف الفتحة أولا ثم يردفها بالشدة حين الكتاب فتخرج هكذا: الشَّيخ .
وحتى تخرج بصورة سليمة أضف الشدة أولا ثم أضف الفتحة  هكذا ( الشَّيخ ). 
وكذا نحو ذلك في الكسرة؛ الشدة أولا ثم الكسرة هكذا : الشِّعر. وكتابته بتقديم الشدة على الكسرة: الشِّعر. فتكون الكسرة تحت الحرف لا تحت الشدة . وهذه أمرها هين عن الفتح.
بس (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

جزاك الله خيرًا على هذه الفائدة القيِّمة جِدًّا أيُّها الشَّيخُ. 
وقد التزمتُ في كتابة الكلمات الأربع بنصيحتك. فلْنر النتيجة...

----------


## الواحدي

أرأيتَ يا شيخ عبد الله!
أفْتِنا إذًا في هذه النَّازلة الَّتي عكَّرت مِزَّاجنا! (وضعَّفنا الزاي لضرورة التجريب) (ابتسامة)

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

راجعت المشاركة السابقة يا شيخنا فوجدت أن طريقة الكتابة كما ذكرتُ أوَّلا؛ تتقدم عندك الفتحة على الشدة! فكان ما كان.
فيبدو أن العيب في المتصفح!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي -والعهدةعليه!-:دنياك دار شُرورٍ لا سرور بها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليس يدري أخوها كيف يَحتَرِسُ
بينا امرُؤٌ يَتَوَقَّى الذِئبَ عن عُرُضٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أتاهُ ليثٌ على العِلَّاتِ يفتَرِسُ
ألَا تَرى هَرَمَي مصرٍ وإن شمخا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلاهُما بيقينٍ سوف يَندرِسُ
ولو أطاع أميرَ العَقلِ صاحِبُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكانَ آثرَ مِن أن يَنطِقَ الخَرَسُ
ولَم يُبَل رَبُّ مِسحاةٍ يُقَلِّبُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا حَليفُ قَناةٍ رُمحُهُ وَرِسُ
قد يُخطِئُ الموتُ مُلقىً في تنوفَتِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويَهلِكُ المَرءُ في قصرٍ له حَرَسُ
وما حَمى عن صليلِ السَّيفِ هامَتَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن باتَ يَصدَحُ في أيديهِم الجَرَسُ
مدَّ النَّهارُ حِبالَ الشَّمسِ كافِلَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بأن سَيُقضَبُ مِن عيش الفتى مَرَسُ
ظنَّ الحياةَ عَروسًا خَلقُها حَسَنُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإنَّما هِيَ غولٌ خُلقُها شَرِسُ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن لنكك البصري!:مضى الأحرار وانقرضوا وبادوا * * * وخلَّفني الزَّمان على عُلوجِ!
وقالوا: قد لزمتَ البيت جــدًّا؟ * * * فقلتُ: لفقد فائدة الخـروجِ!
لمـن ألقـــى إذا أبصــرت فيهم * * * قـرودًا راكــبين على السُّروجِ
زمــانٌ عــــزَّ فيه الجــود حتى * * * تعالى الجُـود في أعـلى البروجِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن حمديس:تدَرَّعْتُ صبري جُنَّةً للنوائبِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن لم تُسالم يا زمان فحاربِ
عجمت حصاةً لا تلين لعاجمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ورُضْت شَموسًا لا يذلُّ لراكبِ
فُطِمتُ بها عن كلِّ كأسٍ ولذَّةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنفقتُ كنز العمر في غير واجبِ
ويا رُبَّ نَبْتٍ تعتريه مرارةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد كان يُسقَى عذب ماء السحائبِ
علمتُ بتجريبي أمورًا جَهِلتُها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد تُجْهَل الأشياءُ قبل التجاربِ
ومَن ظنَّ أمْواه الخضارم عَذْبَةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قضى بخلاف الظنِّ عند المشاربِ
ولما رأيْتُ الناس يُرْهَب شرهُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تجنَّبْتُهم واخترت وحدة راهبِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الأحوص الأنصاري:
إنَّ الشبابَ وعيشَنا اللَّذَّ الذي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كُنَّا به زمنًا نُسَرُّ ونَجْذلُ
ذَهَبَتْ بشاشتُه وأصبح ذِكرُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شَجَنًا يُعلُّ به الفؤادُ ويُنْهَلُ
أَوْدى الشبابُ وأخلَقَتْ لذَّاتُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا الحزينُ على الشَّبابِ المُعولُ!
أبكي لِما قَلب الزمانُ جديدَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خَلقًا وليس على الزَمانِ مُعوَّلُ!
_

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

قصّة قصيدة 

حدّثني والدي، رحمه الله، قال:
كان فخر الدّين الرازي، رحمه الله، يلقي درسه في صحن جامع نيسابور، وحوله العشرات من العلماء وطلبة العلم. وكان كلامه عن ماهية النّفس. وبينا هم كذلك، حلّقت فوق رؤوسهم حمامة يطاردها صقر، ثم ارتمت في حجر الرازي، ففرّ الجارح. فقام أحد الشعراء، وارتجل هذين الأبيات:
جاءت سُلَيْمانَ الزّمانِ حمامةٌ --- والموتُ يَلْمَعُ في جناحَيْ خاطِفِ
مَنْ نَبَّأ الوَرقَاءَ أنّ مقامَكم --- حَرَمٌ وأنّكَ مَلجَأٌ للخائفِ؟!هذه القصَّة ظلّت عالقةً بذهني، على النحو الذي رواه والِدي... رأيتُها مشهَدًا ساحرًا، يسلب الألباب، ويطير بها إلى آفاق لا تبلغها الجوارح ولا الحمائم...
ثم بحثتُ عنها في بعض المصادر، لا شكًّا في رواية والدي، بل رغبةً في معرفة اسم الشاعر. فعلمتُ أنّه ابن عُنَيْن؛ لكن صُدِمت لمّا قرأت في أوّل مصدر تيسّر لي الرجوع إليه أنّ الرازي كان بخطب فوق المنبر، وأنّ الحمامة سقطت بالقرب منه، وليس في حجره!
هذه الرواية الثانية كادت تُبطِل ذلك الأثر السحريّ لرواية والدي؛ بل كادت تشكّكني في صحّة الرواية، لأنّني لم أستسغ صحّة دخول حمامةٍ يطاردها جارحٌ إلى غاية محراب المسجد. كما أنّ سقوط الحمامة قرب المنبر يكاد ينفي فضيلةَ الشيخ واستحقاقه لقصيدةٍ يُمدَح بها ارتجالاً...
شيء ما في الرواية الثانية شوّش عليّ ذلك المشهد السينمائي الأخّاذ، لجماعة منقطعين للعلم في بيتٍ من بيوت الله، وفي الصحن تحديدًا، وقتَ الضحى أو بعد صلاة صلاة العصر، قتحتمي بشيخهم حمامةٌ توسّمت فيه الأمان...
ورغم أنّ رواية والدي كانت مشافَهةً، لم يُسنِدها، ولم أسأله عن مصدرها، لجهلي بهذه الأمور آنذاك، والرواية الثانية موثّقة في كتاب؛ ظللتُ متشبّثًا برواية والدي، تعصُّبًا لما فيها من عبق شعريّ وخيال سحريّ، وإشارةٍ خفيّة إلى قصيدة ابن سينا...
ثم وجدتُ القصّة كاملةً في عدّة مصادر، بألفاظ مختلفة، لكنّها أقرب إلى ما ذكره والدي. فجمعت بينَها، جمعَ شاعرٍ، لا موثِّق، وخرجتُ بهذا النصّ:
" لـمّا كان ابن عُنَين بخوارزم، حضر يومًا درس فخر الدين الرازي. وكان بين الحاضرين السلطان محمود ابن أخت شهاب الدّين الغوري. وتكلّم الشيخ في النفس بكلام عظيم وفصاحة بليغة. وكان يومًا باردًا، سقط فيه الثلج. وبردُ خوارزم شديد...
وبينا هم كذلك، أقبلت حمامةٌ تحت قُبّة الجامع، ووراءها صقرٌ يكاد يقتنصها، وهي تطير في جوانب الجامع إلى أن أعْيَتْ، فدخلَت الإيوانَ الذي فيه الشيخ، ومرَّتْ طائرةً بين الصفَّيْن إلى أنْ رَمَت بنفسها في حِجْرِه عائذةً به. فخاف الصقر وطار، ورَقَّ الشيخ للحمامة وأخذها بيده.فقام ابن عُنَين، وقال هذه القصيدة ارتجالاً:
جاءت سُلَيْمانَ الزّمانِ حمامةٌ --- والموتُ يَلْمَعُ في جناحَيْ خاطِفِ
قَرِمٌ يُطارِدُها فلمّا استأمَنَتْ --- بجنابه ولّى بقلبٍ واجِفِ
مَنْ نَبَّأَ الوَرقَاءَ أنّ مقامَكم --- حَرَمٌ وأنّكَ مَلجَأٌ للخائفِ؟!
يا ابْنَ الكِرامِ الـمُطْعِمين إذا شَتوا --- في كُلِّ مَخْمصَةٍ(1) وثَلْجٍ خاشِفِ
العاصِمِينَ إذا النُّفُوسُ تطايَرَتْ --- بَينَ الصَّوارِمِ والوَشِيجِ الرَّاعِفِ
وَافَتْ إِلَيْكَ وَقَدْ تَدانَى حَتْفُها --- فحَبَوْتَها بِبقائها الـمُسْتانِفِ
لَوْ أنَّها تُحْبَى بِمالٍ لانْثَنَتْ --- مِنْ راحَتَيْكَ بِنائلٍ متضاعِفِفرَمَى عليه الفخرُ الرازيُّ جميعَ ما كان عليه، وفَعَلَ الحاضرون كذلك. فبَلَغَ قيمةُ ذلك أربعةَ آلاف دينار! وكتب معه كتاباً إلى الملك الناصر، وكتابًا إلى الملك العادل، يشفع فيه. فقبل الملك شفاعته. قال ابنُ عُنَيْن: وخَلَع عليَّ جُبّةً كانت عليه، فكان هذا سببًا لإقبال السّعود عَلَيَّ، وتَسَنِّي الآمال لَدَيّ." 
وإلى قصة أخرى بإذن الله...
بعد عشرين يومًا، بإذن الله؛ لا يومين، كما اشترط الشيخ عدنان.


_________________________
(1) وفي بعض الروايات: "مَسْغَبَةٍ".

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعبَّاس التطيلي الأعمى:ويجحدُكَ الحسَّادُ أنَّك سُدْتَهُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على شاهدٍ مما انتحيْتَ وغائبِ
وقد وقفوا دون الذي عزَّ شأْوهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بأنفسهم أو بالظُّنون الكواذبِ
إذا المرءُ لم يَكْسِب سوى المالِ وحده  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأَلْأَمُ مَكْسُوبٍ لأَلْأَمِ كاسبِ
عجِبْتُ لمن لم يَقْدُرِ التربَ قَدْرَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد تاهَ في نَقْدِ النُّجومِ الثَّواقبِ
ومن لم يوطِّن للنَّوائبِ نَفْسَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد لجَّ في تعريضها للنَّوائبِ
وأهونُ مغلوبٍ على أمرِ نفسِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من النَّاسِ مَنْ لا يَتَّقي بأسَ غالبِ!
فإن تَنْتَصِف منهمْ فأَعْذَرُ آخذٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن تتداركْهُمْ فأكْرَمُ صاحبِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعبَّاس التَّطيلي:في ذمَّة الله قبرٌ ما مررتُ به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إلا اختلستُ أسىً إن لم أمت كمَدَا!
تضمَّن الدِّين والدُّنيا بأسرهما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والحزمَ والعزمَ والإيمانَ والرَّشَدَا
والسؤددَ الضَّخمَ مضروباً سرادقه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد ودَّت الشِّمسُ لو كانت له عُمُدَا
ملءَ القلوبِ جلالًا والعيونِ سنًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والحربِ بأسًا وأكنافِ النَّديِّ نَدَى
من لا يقدِّم في غيرِ العُلا قدمًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يمدُّ لغيرِ المكرماتِ يَدَا
أودى الزَّمانُ وكيف اسطاعه بفتىً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد طال ما راحَ في أتباعه وغَدَا
كأنَّه كان ثأرًا بات يطلبهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حتَّى رآه فلم يعدلْ به أحَدَا
إنَّ الفؤاد الذي ما زلت تعمره  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد ريع بعدك حتى صار مفْتَأدا
سلِ المنايا على علمٍ وتجربةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في أيِّ شيء بغى الإنسان أو حسَدَا؟!
تنافس الناس في الدُّنيا وقد علموا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أن سوف تقتلهم لذَّاتُها بدَدَا
تبادروها وقد آدَتْهمُ فشلًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكاثروها وقد أحصتهم عدَدَا!
ما لابن آدم لا تفنى مطالبُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يرجو غدًا وعسى أن لا يعيش غَدَا!
_

----------


## أحمد الفارس

البحتري : 

خَفِّض أَسىً عَمّا شَآكَ طِلابُهُ *** ما كُلُّ شائِمِ بارِقٍ يُسقاهُ 
وَالشَيءُ تُمنَعُهُ يَكونُ بِفَوتِهِ *** أَجدى مِنَ الشَيءِ الَّذي تُعطاهُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعبَّاس التطيلي:والنَّاس كالنَّاس إلَّا أنْ تجرِّبَهُم *** وللبصيرة حُكمٌ ليس للبَصَرِ
كالأيْكِ مشتبهـات في منابِتِهــا *** وإنَّما يقـعُ التَّفضيل في الثَّمَـرِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن حيّوس: 
عَرَتني صروفُ النائباتِ فقَصَّرَت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذراعي ورَدَّت خائباتٍ ذرائعي
يصيبُ الفتى ما لم يكن في حِسابه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويحذرُ مِن شيءٍ وليس بواقع
وما خِلتُ أنَّ الدهرَ يُلجِئُني إلى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زمانٍ يبيتُ العَجزُ فيه مُضاجِعي
صَحِبتُ أُناسًا بُرهَةً ما مرامُهُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مرامي ولا أطماعُهُم مِن مطامِعي
ولو لم يُدانِ الضِدُّ ضِدًّا لما دَنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَحَلُّ الأفاعي مِن مَحَلِّ الأسارِعِ
وغير قريبٍ مِن فُؤادٍ ومَسمَعٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زئيرُ الأُسودِ مِن نَقيقِ الضفادِعِ!
_

----------


## فالح الحجية

وتعد قصيدة بن زيدون النونية من روائع الشعررالعربي ايضا وهذه بعض ابيات منها: 
اضحى التنائي بديلا عن تدانينا................
................وناب عن طيب لقيانا تجافينا
بنتم وبنا فما ابتلت جوانحنا................ 
................شوقا اليكم ولا جفت ماء قينا
تكاد حين تناجيكم ضمائرنا................ 
................يقضي علينا الاسى لولا تأسينا
حالت لفقدكم ايامنا فغدت................ 
................سودا وكانت بكم بيضا ليا لينا
اذ جانب العيش طلق من تالفنا................
................ومورد اللهو صاف من تصافينا
ليسق عهدكم عهد السرور فما................
................فما كنتم لا رواحنا الا رياحينا
ياساري البرق غاد القصر فاسق به...............
...................من كان صرف الهوى والود يسقينا
يانسيم الصبا بلغ تحيتنا................ 
................من لو على البعد حيا كان يحيينا
لاتحسبوا ناءيكم عنا يغيرنا................ 
................اذ طالما غير الناء ي المحبينا
لسنا نسميك اجلا لا وتكمرمة................ 
................فقدرك المعتلي عن ذا ك يغنينا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  علي بن الجهم:هي النفسُ ما حَمَّلتَها تتحمَّلُ *** ولِلدَّهرِ أيامٌ تجورُ وتعدِلُ
وعاقبةُ الصَّبر الجميلِ جميلةٌ *** وأفضلُ أخلاقِ الرجالِ التَفَضُّلُ
ولا عارَ أنْ زالت عن الحرِّ نِعمةٌ *** ولكنَّ عارًا أن يزول التَّجمُّلُ
وما المالُ إلَّا حسرةٌ إن تَرَكْتَهُ *** وغُنمٌ إذا قَدَّمتَهُ مُتَعَجَّلُ
وللخيرِ أهلٌ يسعدونَ بفِعلِهِ *** وللناسِ أحوالٌ بهم تَتَنَقَّلُ
ولِلهِ فينا علم غيبٍ وإنَّما *** يُوَفِّقُ منَّا من يشاءُ ويخذلُ_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن عبدربِّه: أَلَا إنَّما الدنيـا كأحــــلامِ نائـم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما خيرُ عيشٍ لا يكون بدائمِ؟!
تأمَّـلْ إذا ما نِلْتَ بالأمـسِ لــذَّةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأفَنَيتها هل أنت إلَّا كحــــالمِ!
وما الموتُ إلَّا شاهدٌ مثل غائبٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما الناسُ إلَّا جاهلٌ مثلُ عالمِ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوفراس الحمداني:وَمُضطَغِنٍ لم يحمِلِ السِرَّ قلبُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تلفَّتَ ثم اغتابني وهو هائِبُ
تَرَدَّى رداءَ الذُلِّ لمَّا لقيتُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كما تَتَرَدَّى بالغُبارِ العناكِبُ!
ومِن شَرَفي أن لايزال يعيبني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حَسُودٌ على الأمرِ الذي هو عائِبُ
رَمَتْني عيونُ الناسِ حتى أظنُّها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ستحسدُني في الحاسِدينَ الكَواكِبُ
فلستُ أرى إلَّا عدوًّا محارِبًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وآخرَ خيرٌ منهُ عِندي المُحارِبُ
هُمُ يُطفِؤونَ المجدَ واللهُ موقِدٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكم ينقصون الفضلَ واللهُ واهِبُ
ويرجونَ إدراك العُلا بنُفوسِهِم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم يعلموا أنَّ المعالي مواهِبُ!
وهل يدفعُ الإنسانُ ماهو واقعٌ؟  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهل يعلمُ الإنسانُ ماهو كاسِبُ؟
وهل لقضاءِ الله في الناسِ غالِبٌ؟  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهل مِن قضاءِ الله في الناسِ هارِبُ؟
عَلَيَّ طِلابُ المجدِ مِن مُستَقِرِّهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا ذنبَ لي إن حارَبَتني المطالِبُ
وهل يُرتجى للأمرِ إلَّا رجالُهُ؟  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويأتي بصوبِ المُزنِ إِلَّا السَّحائِبُ؟
وعنديَ صِدقُ الضَّربِ في كُلِّ مَعرَكٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليس عليَّ إن نَبَوْنَ المَضارِبُ
إذا اللهُ لم يحرزكَ مِمَّا تَخافُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلا الدرعُ منَّاعٌ ولا السَّيفُ قاضِبُ
ولا سابِقٌ مِمَّا تَخَيَّلتَ سابِقٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا صاحِبٌ مِمّا تَخَيَّرتَ صاحِبُ!
_

----------


## فالح الحجية

ومن عيون الشعرهذه القصيدة للشاعر القائد اسامة بن منقذ





كل يوم فتح مبين ونصر


واعتلاء على الأعادي وقهر


قد أتاك الزمان بالعذر والإعـ


ـتاب مما جناه إذ هو غر


صدَق الَّنْعتُ فيك، أنتَ معينُ الـ


ـدين إن النعوت فأل وزجر


أنت سيفُ الإسلامِ حقاً، فلا


ـل غراريك أيها السيف دهر


بك زادَ الإسلامُ يا سيفَه المِخـ


ـذم عزاً وذل شرك وكفر


ثق بإدراكِ ما تؤمِّلُ؛ إنْ الـ


ـلّهَ يجزِي العبادَ عمَّا أسرُّوا


لم تزل تضمر الجهاد مسراً


ثم أعلنت حين أمكن جهر


كل ذخر الملوك يفنى وذخرا


ك هما الباقيان: أجر وشكر


للنَّدى مالُك المباحُ، وما ما


لك إلا جرد وبيض وسمر


عم أهل الشآم عدلك لكنـ


ـا بعدنا وغاية البعد مصر


فَحُرْمنا من بينهِم رَيْعَ ما كنَّا


زَرعنا، وقال زيدٌ، وعمرُو


أمِنَ العدلِ أنّنَا في بلادِ الكُفـ


ـرِ شَفعٌ، وأنتَ في الغزوِ وِتَرُ


كان حظي من ذاك ذكراً شنيعا


ثم ما لي فيمن يجاهد ذكر


لا تَنَاسَى مَن كانَ ظلَّكَ في العُسـ


ـر وضيق الزمان إذ جاء يسر


إن حسن الوفاء من ملك مثـ


ـلك فضل يرويه بدو وحضر


فابق واسلم وزد على رغم أعدا


ئك جدا ما أعقب الليل فجر


لا أغبَّ الزَّمانُ قصدَ أعاديـ


ـك ولا شد من تهيضت جبر

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:
وكم من مُعارٍ زينةً وكأنَّه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذا ما تحلَّى حلْيَها يَتَسلَّبُ
بحقِّهمُ أنْ باعدوني وقَرَّبوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سِوايَ وتقريبُ المُباعَد أوجبُ
رأى القومُ لي فضلًا يعاديه نقصُهُمْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمالوا إلى ذي النَّقص والشكلُ أقربُ!
خفافيشُ أعشاها نهارٌ بضوئِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولاءَمَها قِطْعٌ من اللَّيل غَيْهبُ
بهائمُ لا تُصغي إلى شَدْوِ مَعْبدٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا على جافي الحُداءِ فتَطْربُ 
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عمر بن الفارض!:وكنتُ أحسبُ أنِّي قد وَصَلْتُ إلى....أعْلَى وأغْلَى مقامٍ بين أقوامي
حتى بَدا لي مقامٌ لم يكُنْ أَرَبي.........ولم يَمُرَّ بأفكاري وأوهامي
إنْ كان مَنزِلَتي في الحبِّ عندكُمُ....ما قد رأيتُ فقد ضيَّعْتُ أيَّامي!
أُمْنِيَّةٌ ظفِرَتْ نفسي بها زمنًا......واليوم أحسَبُها أضغاث أحلامِ!
أَودَعْتُ قلبي إلى مَن ليس يحفظُه....أبصرْتُ خلفي وما طالعتُ قدَّامي!
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:كُلُّ نَفسٍ سَتُوَفّى سَعيَها *** ولها ميقاتُ يومٍ قد وَجَبْ
جفَّتِ الأقلامُ مِن قبلُ بِما *** خَتَمَ اللهُ علينا وكَتَبْ
كم رأينا مِن مُلوكٍ سادةٍ *** رجعَ الدَّهرُ عليهم فانقَلَبْ
وعبيدٍ خُوِّلوا ساداتهم *** فاستَقَرَّ المُلكُ فيهِم ورَسَبْ
لا تقولنَّ لشيءٍ قد مضى *** ليتهُ لم يَكُ بالأمسِ ذَهَبْ
واسْعَ لليومِ ودَعْ همَّ غدٍ *** كلُّ يومٍ لكَ فيه مُصْطَرَبْ
يهرُبُ المرءُ من الموتِ وهل *** ينفعُ المرءَ مِن الموتِ الهَرَبْ
كلُّ نفسٍ ستقاسي مرَّةً *** كُرَبَ الموتِ فلِلمَوتِ كُرَبْ
أيها الناس ما حَلَّ بكم *** عجبًا مِن سهوِكُم كلَّ العَجَبْ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* على الهامش: الشَّعراء فاعْلَمَنَّ أربَعَهْ: *** فشاعرٌ يجري ولا يُجرَى مَعَهْ
وشاعرٌ من حقِّهِ أن ترفَعَهْ *** وشاعرٌ من حقِّهِ أن تسمَعَهْ
وشاعرٌ من حقِّهِ أن تصفَعَهْ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوفراس:يقولون: لاتخرق بحِلمِكَ هَيبَةً *** وأحسَنُ شيءٍ زيَّنَ الهَيبَةَ الحِلمُ
فلا تتركَنَّ العفوَ عن كُلِّ زَلَّةٍ *** فما العفوُ مذمومٌ وإن عظُمَ الجُرمُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي:لقد أسِفتُ وماذا ردَّ لي أسَفي *** لمَّا تَفَكَّرتُ في الأيامِ والقِدَمِ؟!
سِيَّانِ عــامٌ ويــومٌ في ذهـــابِهِما *** كأنَّ ما دامَ ثمَّ انْبَـتَّ لم يَـــدُمِ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

_
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:لك سلطانٌ عزيزٌ فإذا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنت لم تعفُ عن الجاني وَهَنْ
أيُّ سلطانٍ وقد أصبحْتُما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كمسيءٍ ومسيءٍ في قَرَنْ
كن عزيزًا بالتَّغاضي إنَّه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يترك الجاني مسلوبَ اللَّسَنْ
هو عزٌّ غامضٌ فافطنْ له  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا ذكيَّ القلبِ والعين فطَنْ
_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالطَّيِّب:أَبَنِي أبينا نحن أهلُ منازلٍ *** أبدًا غرابُ البَينِ فيها يَنعَقُ
نبكي على الدُنيا وما مِن مَعشَرٍ *** جَمَعَتهُمُ الدُنيا فلم يَتَفَرَّقوا
أين الأكاسرةُ الجبابرةُ الأُلَى *** كَنَزوا الكُنوز فما بَقَينَ ولا بَقوا
مِن كُلِّ مَن ضاق الفضاءُ بجيشِهِ *** حتى ثَوَى فَحَواهُ لَحدٌ ضيِّقُ
خُرسٌ إذا نودوا كأن لم يعلموا *** أنَّ الكلامَ لهم حلالٌ مُطلَقُ
والموتُ آتٍ والنفوسُ نفائِسٌ *** والمُستَغِرُّ بما لديهِ الأحمقُ
والمرءُ يأملُ والحياةُ شهيَّةٌ *** والشيبُ أوقَرُ والشَّبيبةُ أَنْزَقُ
ولقد بَكَيتُ على الشَّبابِ ولِمَّتي *** مُسْوَدَّةٌ ولـِمَاء وجهيَ رَونَقُ
حذرًا عليه قبل يومِ فِراقِهِ *** حتى لَكِدتُ بماءِ جفنيَ أَشْرَقُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محمود الورَّاق:
أظهرُوا للناسِ نُسكًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلى المنقوشِ دارُوا
وله صامــُوا وصلُّـوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وله حـجُّـوا وزارُوا
وله قامُــوا وقـالـــوا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وله حلُّــوا وسـارُوا
لو غـدا فوق الثُرَيَّــا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولهم ريشٌ لطــارُوا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ظلمتُ نفسي ولم أعمل بموجبها * * * وما علمــــــتُ بأنَّ الغيَّ يُتْلِفُني
يُقضَى على المــــــــرء في أيَّام مِحْنَتِه * * * حتى يرى حسنًا ما ليس بالحسنِ

----------


## أبوصلاح الدين

انتقاءات مباركة
مختارات شعرية جد لطيفة
واصل بارك الله فيك
تزيد من نكهتنا لما في تراثنا من جواهر ودرر
احب التنزه في حدائق الأدب والمواعظ والقصص
ذخيرة فيها خير كثير ولو نحسن استعمالها  في الدعوة التمنية البشرية ستضيف الكثير والكثير وتؤسس لغد أفضل

----------


## فالح الحجية

يقول الشاعر على محمود طه في استنهاض ههم العرب \

اخي  جاوز الظالمون المدى 
                              فحق الجها  د  وحق  الفدا 

اتركهم يغصبون العروبة 
                                 مجد  الابوة  والسؤدد ا

وليسوا بغير صليل  السيوف 
                           يجيبون  صوتا لنا  او  صدى

 فجرد حسامك من غمده 
                         فليس   له  بعد    ان   يغمد ا   

 اخي ايها العربي الابي 
                          اري اليوم موعدنا  لا     غدا  

اخي اقبل الشرق في امة 
                          ترد الضلال  وتحي  الهد  ى

اخي ان في القدس  اختا لنا 
                          اعد  لها   الذابحون     المدى

صبرنا على غدرهم قادرين 


                         وكنا   لهم     قدرا   مرصدا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أَلَا قُلْ لمن كان لي حاسدًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أتدري على مَن أسأت الأدبْ؟!
أسَــــأتَ على اللهِ في فِعــله  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأنَّــك لم تــرض لي ما وهــــب!
فجــــازاك عنِّي بـأنْ زادني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسَـــدَّ عليك وُجُـــوه الطَّلـب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أبوالطَّيِّب:الحزنُ يُقلِقُ والتجمُّلُ يردعُ * * * والدمعُ بينهما عَصِيٌّ طَيِّعُ
يتنازعان دُموعَ عينِ مُسَهَّدٍ * * * هذا يجيءُ بِها وهذا يرجعُ
تصفو الحياةُ لجاهلٍ أو غافلٍ * * * عمَّا مضى فيها وما يُتَوَقَّعُ!
ولِمَن يُغالِطُ في الحقائقِ نفسَهُ * * * ويسومُها طلبَ المُحالِ فَتَطمَعُ!
أين الذي الهَرَمانِ مِن بُنيانِهِ * * * ما قومُهُ؟ ما يومُهُ؟ ما المصرَعُ؟!
تتخلَّفُ الآثارُ عن أصحابها * * * حينًا ويُدرِكُها الفناءُ فتتبَعُ
ولقد أراك وما تُلِمُّ مُلِمَّةٌ * * * إلَّا نَفاها عنك قلبٌ أصمَعُ
ما زلت تدفَعُ كُلَّ أمرٍ فادحٍ * * * حتى أتى الأمرُ الذي لا يُدفَعُ
فظللت تنظرُ لا رِماحُكَ شُرَّعٌ * * * فيما عراكَ ولا سيوفكَ قُطَّعُ!
وصَلَت إليكَ يَدٌ سواءٌ عندها الـ * * * ـبازي الأُشَيْهِبُ والغرابُ الأبْقَعُ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الخيَّاط:
إذا لم يكُنْ من حادثِ الدَّهْرِ مَوْئِلُ_•••_ولم يُغْنِ عنك الحزنُ فالصَّبْرُ أجملُ
وأهْوَنُ ما لاقيتَ ما عزَّ دَفْعُهُ_•••_وقد يَصْعُبُ الأمرُ الأشدُّ فيسهُلُ
وما هذه الدُّنيا بدار إقامةٍ_•••_فيحزنَ فيها القاطِنُ المترحِّلُ
هي الدَّارُ إلَّا أنَّها كمفازةٍ_•••_أناخَ بها رَكْبٌ وركبٌ تحمَّلُوا
لنا ولها في كلِّ يَوْمٍ عَجَائِبٌ_•••_يحارُ لها لُبُّ اللَّبيبِ ويذهَلُ
يطولُ مدَى الأفكارِ في كُنْهِ أمرِها_•••_فَيَنْكُصُ عَنْ غَايَاتِه المتوغِّلُ
وإنَّا لَمِن مرِّ الجديدَيْنِ في وغىً_•••_إذا فرَّ منها جَحْفَلٌ كَرَّ جَحْفَلُ
تجرِّدُ نَصْلًا والخلائقُ مفصِلٌ_•••_وتُنْبِضُ سهمًا والبريَّةُ مَقْتَلُ
فلا نحن يومًا نستطيع دِفَاعَهَا_•••_ولا خطبها عنَّا يَعِفُّ فيُجْمِلُ
ولا خلفنا منها مفرٌّ لهاربٍ_•••_فكيف لِمَن رامَ النَّجاةَ التَّحَيُّلُ
فَوَا عَجَبًا مِنْ حَازِمٍ مُتَيَقِّنٍ_•••_بأنْ سوف يَرْدَى كيف يَلْهُو ويغفُلُ؟
كفى حَزَنًا أنْ يُوقِنَ الحيُّ أنَّه_•••_بسيفِ الرَّدى لا بدَّ أنْ سوفَ يُقْتَلُ

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*يقول معن بن أوس:*
*لعمرك ما أهويتُ كفّى لريبة* *...** ولا حملتْنى نحو فاحشة رجلى*
*ولا قادنى سمعى ولا بصرى لها* *...** ولا دلّنى رأيى عليها ولا عقلى*
*وأعلم أنّى لم تصبنى مصيبة* *...** من الدّهر إلّا قد أصابت فتى قبلى*
*ولست بماشٍ ما حيبتُ لمنكر * *...** من الأمر لا يمشى إلى مثله مثلى*
*ولا مؤثرا نفسى على ذى قرابة  ... وأوثر ضيفى- ما أقام- على أهلى*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الإمام الشافعي:
أمتُّ مطامِعِي فأَرَحتُ نفسي * * * لأنَّ النَّفس ما طمِعَتْ تهونُ
وأحيَيْتُ القُنوعَ وكان مَيْتًا * * * وفي إحيائه عِرْضِي مَصُونُ
إذا طَمَعٌ أحلَّ بقلب عبدٍ * * * عَلَتْهُ مذلَّةٌ وعَلَاه هونُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشريف المرتضى:لكَ اللهُ قلبًا ما أقلَّ اكتراثَهُ *** بما يتفادى من تحمّلهِ الصَّبرُ
تَمرُّ العطايا لا تكشِّف ناجذِي *** وتأتي الرَّزايا وهْيَ من جَزَعِي صِفْرُ
أعفُّ وأسبابُ المطامعِ جمَّةٌ *** وأعلم والألبابُ يخدعها المَكْرُ
لِكلِّ زمانٍ خُطَّةٌ من مذاهبي *** وأشقى الوَرَى من لا يصرِّفه الدَّهرُ!
ولم أرَ إلَّا مَن يهِي عند شدَّةٍ *** ويأخذ من وافِي تجلُّدهِ الضُّرُّ
صَمَتُّ ولم أصمتْ وفي القول فضلةٌ *** وقلتُ فلم يأنس بمنطِقيَ الهُجْرُ
وإنِّي قليلُ الرَّيثِ فيما يُريبُني *** لذاك رِكابي ليس يحظى بها مِصْرُ
عدِمتُ المنى ما أكدرَ العيشَ عندها *** ولولا المُنى ما استنجد السَّفَرَ السَّفْرُ
ومَن عَمَرتْ دارُ المنى من همومهِ *** تَمادى وربْعُ المجد من مثله قَفْرُ
وما كَلَفِي بالعمرِ أَهوى وفورَه *** وعند الفناء يستوي النَّزْرُ والدَّثْرُ
وداء الورى حبُّ الحياة وشدَّ ما *** تفاقم خطبُ الدَّاء ما كان لا يبرُو
فيا ليتني قصَّرتُ طولَ تجاربي *** فلا عيش إلَّا عيشُ مَنْ ما له خُبرُ
وأشهدُ لو طالتْ يدُ الحزمِ في الوَرَى *** لما درَّ للدُّنيا على أهلها دَرُّ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية: ستُخلَق جِدَّةٌ وتجُود حالُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعند الحق تختبر الرجالُ
وللدنيا ودائعُ في قلوب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بها جَرَت القطيعة والوِصَالُ
تَخَوَّفُ ما لعلَّكَ لا تراه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وترْجُو ما لعلك لا تنالُ!
وقد طلع الهِلالُ لهَدْم عُمْري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأَفْرَحُ كُلَّما طَلع الهِلالُ!

----------


## فالح الحجية

ومن قصائد الشاعر ابراهيم اليازجي هذه البائية الرائعة



تَنَبَّهُـوا وَاسْتَفِيقُـوا أيُّهَا العَـرَبُ 
فقد طَمَى الخَطْبُ حَتَّى غَاصَتِ الرُّكَبُ 

فِيمَ التَّعَلُّـلُ بِالآمَـال تَخْدَعُـكُم 
وَأَنْتُـمُ بَيْنَ رَاحَاتِ القََنَـا سُلـبُ 

اللهُ أَكْبَـرُ مَا هَـذَا المَنَـامُ فَقَـدْ 
شَكَاكُمُ المَهْدُ وَاشْتَاقَتْـكُ  مُ التُّـرَبُ 

كَمْ تُظْلَمُونَ وَلَسْتُمْ تَشْتَكُونَ وَكَمْ 
تُسْتَغْضَبُونَ فَلا يَبْدُو لَكُمْ غَضَـبُ 

أَلِفْتُمُ الْهَوْنَ حَتَّى صَارَ عِنْدَكُمُ طَبْعَاً 
وَبَعْـضُ طِبَـاعِ الْمَرْءِ مُكْتَسَـبُ 

وَفَارَقَتْكُمْ لِطُولِ الذُّلِّ نَخْوَتُـكُمْ 
فَلَيْسَ يُؤْلِمُكُمْ خَسْفٌ وَلا عَطَـبُ 

لِلّهِ صَبْـرُكُمُ لَـوْ أَنَّ صَبْرَكُـمُ 
فِي مُلْتَقَى الْخَيْلِ حِينَ الْخَيْلُ تَضْطَرِبُ

كَمْ بَيْنَ صَبْرٍ غَدَا لِلـذُّلِّ مُجْتَلِبَـاً 
وَبَيْنَ صَبْـرٍ غَدَا لِلعِـزِّ يَجْتَلِـبُ 

فَشَمِّـرُوا وَانْهَضُوا لِلأَمْـرِ وَابْتَدِرُوا 
مِنْ دَهْرِكُمْ فُرْصَةً ضَنَّتْ بِهَا الحِقَـبُ 

لا تَبْتَغُوا بِالْمُنَى فَـوْزَاً لأَنْفُسِـكُمْ 
لا يُصْدَقُ الفَوْزُ مَا لَمْ يُصْدَقُ الطَّلَبُ 

خَلُّوا التَّعَصُّبَ عَنْكُمْ وَاسْتَوُوا عُصَبَاً 
عَلَى الوِئَـامِ وَدَفْعِ الظُّلْمِ تَعْتَصِبُ 

لأَنْتُمُ الفِئَـةَُ الكُثْـرَى وَكَمْ فِئَـةٍ 
قَلِيلَـةٍ تَمَّ إِذْ ضَمَّتْ لَهَا الغَلَـبُ 

هَذَا الذِي قَد رَمَى بِالضَّعْفِ قُوَّتَـكُمْ 
وَغَادَرَ الشَّمْلَ مِنْكُمْ وَهْوَ مُنْشَعِـبُ 

وَسَلَّـطَ الجَوْرَ فِي أَقْطَارِكُمْ فَغَدَتْ 
وَأَرْضُهَا دُونَ أَقْطَـارِ الْمَلا خِـرَبُ 

وَحُكِّـمَ العِلْـجُ فِيكُمْ مَعْ مَهَانَتِـهِ 
يَقْتَـادُكُمْ لِهَـوَاهُ حَيْـثُ يَنْقَلِـبُ 

مِنْ كُلِّ وَغْدٍ زَنِيمٍ مَا لَـهُ نَسَـبٌ 
يُدْرَى، وَلَيْسَ لَـهُ دِيـنٌ وَلا أَدَبُ 

وَكُلِّ ذِي خَنَثٍ فِي الفَحْشِ مُنْغَمِسٍ 
يَزْدَادُ بِالْحَـكِّ فِي وَجْعَائِـهِ الجَرَبُ 

سِلاحُهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِ الخَصْمِ مَكْرُهُمُ 
وَخَيْرُ جُنْدهُمُ التَّدْلِيـسُ وَالْكَـذِبُ 

لا يَسْتَقِيـم لَهُمْ عَهْـدٌ إِذَا عَقَـدُوا 
وَلا يَصِـحَّ لَهُمْ وَعْدٌ إِذَا ضَرَبُوا 

إِذَا طَلَبْـتَ إِلَى وُدٍّ لَهُـمْ سَبَبَـاً 
فَمَا إِلَى وُدِّهِمْ غَيْر الْخُنَـى سَبَبُ 

وَالْحَقُّ وَالبُطْـلُ فِي مِيزَانِهِمْ شُـرَعٌ 
فَلا يَمِيل سِوَى مَا مَيَّـلَ الذَّهَبُ 

أَعْنَاقُـكُمْ لَهُـمْ رِقٌّ وَمَالُكُـمُ 
بَيْنَ الدُّمَـى وَالطِّـلا وَالنَّرْدِ مُنْتَهَبُ 

بَاتَتْ سِمَانُ نِعَـاجٍ بَيْنَ أَذْرُعِـكُمْ 
وَبَاتَ غَيْرُكُـمُ لِلدَرِّ يَحْتَلِـبُ

فَصَاحِبُ الأَرْضِ مِنْكُمْ ضِمْنَ ضَيْعَتِهِ 
مُسْتَخْـدَمٌ وَرَبِيبُ الدَّارِ مُغْتَـرِبُ 

وَمَا دِمَاؤُكُمُ أَغْلَى إِذَا سُفِكَـتْ 
مِنْ مَاءِ وَجْهٍ لَهُمْ فِي الفَحْشِ يَنْسَكِبُ 

وَلَيْسَ أَعْرَاضُكُمْ أَغْلَى إِذَا انْتُهِكَتْ 
مِنْ عرْضِ مَمْلُوكِهِمْ بِالفِلْسِ يُجْتَلَبُ 

بِاللهِ يَا قَوْمَنَـا هُبُّـوا لِشَأْنِـكُمُ 
فَكَمْ تُنَادِيكُمُ الأَشْعَـارُ وَالْخُطَـبُ 

أَلَسْتُمُ مَنْ سَطَوا في الأَرْضِ وَافْتَتَحُوا 
شَرْقَـاً وَغَرْبَـاً وَعَـزّوا أَيْنَمَا ذَهَبُوا

وَمَنْ أَذّلُّوا الْمُلُوكَ الصِّيدَ فَارْتَعَـدَتْ 
وَزَلْـزَلَ الأَرْضَ مِمَّا تَحْتَهَا الرَّهَـبُ

وَمَنْ بَنوا لِصُـرُوحِ العِـزِّ أَعْمِـدَةً 
تَهْوِي الصَّوَاعِـقُ عَنْها وَهْيَ تَنْقَلِـبُ 

فَمَا لَكُم وَيْحَكُم أَصْبَحْتُـمُ هَمَلاً 
وَوَجْـهُ عِزِّكُمُ بِالْهَـوْنِ مُنْتَقِـبُ

لا دَوْلَـةٌ لَكُمُ يَشْتَـدُّ أَزْرَكُـمُ 
بِهَا، وَلا نَاصِرٌ لِلْخَطِـبِ يُنْتَـدَبُ 

وَلَيْسَ مِنْ حُرْمَـةٍ أَوْ رَحْمَةٍ لَكُمُ 
تَحْنُـو عَلَيْكُم إِذَا عَضَّتْـكُمْ النُّـوَبُ 

أَقْدَاركُم في عُيُـونِ التُّـرْكِ نَازِلَـةٌ 
وَحَقُّـكُم بَيْنَ أَيْدِي التُّرْكِ مُغتَصَبُ 

فَلَيْسَ يُدْرَى لَكُمْ شَأْنٌ وَلا شَـرَفٌ 
وَلا وُجُـودٌ وَلا اسْـمٌ وَلا لَقَـبُ

فَيَا لِقَوْمِي وَمَا قَوْمِـي سِوَى عَرَب 
وَلَنْ يُضَيَّـعَ فِيْهُم ذَلِكَ النَّسَـبُ 

هبْ أَنَّـهُ لَيْسَ فِيكُم أَهْلُ مَنْزِلَـةٍ 
يُقَلَّـد الأَمْـرَ أَوْ تُعْطَى لَهُ الرُّتَبُ 

وَلَيْسَ فِيكُمْ أَخُو حَـزْمٍ وَمَخْبَـرَةٍ 
لِلْعَقْـدِ وَالْحَـلِّ في الأَحْكَامِ يُنْتَخَبُ 

وَلَيْسَ فِيكُمْ أَخُو عِلْـمٍ يُحَكَّـمُ في 
فَصْلِ القَضَاءِ وَمِنْكُـمْ جَاءَتِ الكُتُبُ 

وَلَيْسَ فِيكُمْ فِيكُم دَمٌ يَهْتَاجُهُ أَنَـفٌ 
يَوْمَـاً فَيَدْفَـعَ هَذَا العَـارَ إذْ يَثِبُ 

فَاسْمِعُوني صَلِيـلَ البِيـضِ بَارِقَـةً 
في النَّقْـعِ إِنِّي إلِى رَنَّاتِـهَا طَـرِبُ 

وَأَسْمِعُونِي صَـدَى البَارُودِ مُنْطَلِقَـاً 
يُدَوِّي بِـهِ كُلُّ قَـاعٍ حِينَ يَصْطَخِبُ 

لَمْ يَبْقَ عِنْدَكُـمُ شَيءٌ يُضَـنُّ بِـهِ 
غَيرَ النُّفُـوسِ عَلَيْهَا الذُّلُّ يَنْسَحِـبُ

فَبَادِرُوا الْمَوْتَ وَاسْتَغْنُوا بِرَاحَتِـهِ 
عَنْ عَيْشِ مَنْ مَاتَ مَوْتَاً مُلْـؤُهُ تَعَبُ

صَبْرَاً هَيَا أُمَّـةَ التُـرْكِ التِي ظَلَمَتْ 
دَهْـرَاً فَعَمَّا قَليِـلٍ تُرْفَـعُ الحُجُـبُ 

لنَطْلُبـنّ بِحَـدِّ السَّيْـفِ مَأْرَبَنَـا 
فَلَـنْ يَخِيـبَ لَنَـا فِي جَنْبِـهِ أَرَبُ

وَنَتْرُكَـنَّ عُلُوجَ التُّـرْكِ تَنْـدُبُ مَا 
قَـدْ قَدَّمَتـْهُ أَيَادِيهَـا وَتَنْتَحِـبُ 

وَمَنْ يَعِـشْ يَرَ وَالأَيَّـامُ مُقْبِلَـة 
يَلُـوحُ لِلْمَـرْءِ فِي أَحْدَاثِهَا العَجَبُ 

* * *

---------------------------------------------------

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالقيس بن رفاعة:وذي ضَغنٍ كَفَفْتُ النَّفْس عنه * * * وكنتُ على مساءَتِه مُقِيتُ
وسيفي صارِمٌ لا عَيبَ فيه * * * ويمنعني من الرَّهقِ النَّبيتُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وكم محنةٍ كابدتُها وبليةٍ *** إلى أن أتانا الله بالفتح والنَّصرِ
صَبَرتُ لها حتى انقضى وقتها الذي *** به أُقِّتت في سابق العِلم والذكرِ
وما جَزَع الإنسان في حالة البَلا *** سوى تعبٍ في الحال يذهبُ بالأجرِ!
إذا ما ابتلاك اللهُ فالصبر حقُّه *** عليك وإن أولاك فالحق في الشُّكرِ
ومن عَرَف الدُّنيا تحقَّق أنَّها *** بلا مريةٍ مستوطن البُؤسِ والشَّرِّ
فلا بد للإنسان طول حياته *** وما دام فيها من ملازمة الصَّبرِ
فطُوبَى لعبدٍ قد تجافى نعيمها *** وآثر دارًا خيرها أبدًا يجري
هي الجنة الخلد التي طاب نزلها *** لقوم أطاعوا اللَه في السِّر والجهرِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  محمود البارودي:ومَن عرفَ الدُّنْيَا رأى ما يسرُّهُ *** مِن العيشِ هَمًّا يتركُ الشَّهْدَ عَلْقَمَا
وأيُّ نعيمٍ في حياةٍ وَرَاءَهَا *** مصائِبُ لو حلَّت بِنَجمٍ لأظْلَمَا
إذا كان عُقْبَى كُلِّ حيٍّ مَنِيَّةٌ *** فسِيَّان مَن حلَّ الوِهادَ ومَن سَمَا
ومِن عَجَبٍ أنَّا نرى الحقَّ جَهْرةً *** ونَلْهُو كأنَّا لا نُحاذِرُ مَنْدَمَا
يَوَدُّ الفتى في كُلِّ يومٍ لُبانةً *** فإن نالها أنْحَى لأُخرى وصَمَّمَا
طَمَاعَةُ نفسٍ تُورِدُ المرءَ مَشْرَعًا *** مِن البؤسِ لا يَعْدُوهُ أو يَتَحَطَّمَا
أرى كُلَّ حيٍّ غافلًا عن مصيرهِ *** ولو رام عِرفان الحقيقةِ لانْتَمَى
إذا زاد عُمْرُ المرءِ قلَّ نصيبُهُ *** مِن العيشِ والنُّقصانُ آفةُ مَن نَمَا
وكَيْفَ يَصُونُ الدَّهْرُ مُهْجَةَ عَاقِلٍ *** وقد أهلك الحيَّيْنِ عادًا وجُرْهُمَا
وإنِّي لأدري أنَّ عاقبة الأَسَى *** وإنْ طال لا يُرْوِي غَليلًا تَضَرَّما

----------


## الناصر الجديد

تخميس إمام اليمن سابقاً يحيى حميد الدين لقصيدة اراك عصي الدمع أراك عصي الدمع شيمتك الصبرُ *** مهاباً تحامتك النوائبُ والدهرُ 
سمت بك أخلاقٌ فما قيل بعدها *** أما للهوى نهيٌ عليك ولا أمرُ بلى أنا مشتاق وعندي لوعة *** ولكن لأمرٍ دونه الأنجمُ الزهـرُ 
أريد العلى لا أبتغي الدهر دونها *** ولكن مثلي لا يذاعُ لــه سرُ إذا الليل أضواني بسطت يد الهوى *** لدك دياجي الخطب كي يطلع الفجرُ 
وفزتُ بما أهواه قسراً ولم أقل *** وأذللت دمعاً من خلائقه الكبـرُ تكاد تضيء النار بين جوانحي *** إذا صـدني عـمـا سـعيتُ له أمرُ 
فأبصرُ في الظلماء أمري بنورها *** إذا هي أذكتها الصبابة والفكرُ معللتي بالوصل والموت دونه *** لكي الويل سيّان التواصل والهجرُ 
سأشفي غليل النفس من كل مفخرٍ *** إذا بت ظمآناً فلا نزل القطرُ بدوت وأهلي حاضرون، لأنني *** رأيت هنات القوم مصدرها المصرُ 
وشرفت نفسي بالبداوةِ ، إنني *** أرى أن داراً لست من أهلها قفـرُ وحاربت أهلي في هواك،وإنهم *** هم القوم لا يخفى لهم أبداً ذكرُ 
وما كنت أقلوهم وكيف وإنهم *** وإياي، لولا حبك، المـاء والخمـرُ فإن يك ماقال الوشاة ولم يكن *** فلا ذنب إلا من ذوائبك الخترُ 
وإن زعموا صدق الذي قد تقولوا *** فقد يهدم الإيمان ما شيد الكفرُوفيتُ وفي بعض الوفاء مذلةً *** و كل امرء يوفي العهود هو الحرُ 
ولست بمشتاق ولاذا صبابةٍ *** لإنسانة في الحي شيمتها الغدرُ وقور وريعان الصبا يستفزها *** يخامرها منه المخيلة و الكبرُ 
تصد ملالاً ثم تذكر عهدها *** فتأرن احيانا كما يأرن المهرُ تسائلني من أنت؟ و هي عليمةٌ *** وماتختفي شمس النهار ولا البدرُ 
وماجهلت إسمي ولكن تجاهلت *** وهل بفتى مثلي على حاله نكرُ فقلت كما شاءت وشاء لها الهوى *** رويدك إني ليس ينكرني العصرُ 
فتىً قال للعلياء لما سمى بها *** قتيلك، قالت : أيهم فهم كثرُ فقلت لها لو شئت لم تتعنتي *** فما راعني منك التعنت و الهجرُ 
وماكان احلى لو تركت إساءتي *** ولم تسألي عني وعندك بي خُبرُ وماكان للأحزان لولاك مسلك *** إليّ وحزني أن يفوز بك الغمرُ 
ولولاك ماكان الغرام بنافذٍ *** إلى القلب لكن الهوى للبلى جسرُ وأيقنتُ أن لاعز بعدي لعاشقٍ *** وكل كلامٍ في الغرامِ هو الهجرُ 
وماضرني عتب الحبيب و صده *** وأن يدي مما علقت به صفر فقالت لقد أزرى بك الدهر بعدنا *** فقلت نعم لولا التجلد و الصبرُ 
فقالت وما للدهر أضناك صرفه *** فقلت معاذ الله بل انت الا الدهرُ وقلبت أمري لا أرى لي راحة *** أسر بها إلا المثقفة السمرُ 
وذكر العلا تسبي فؤادي و إنه *** إذا البين أنساني ألح بي الهجرُ فعدت الي حكم الزمان و حكمها *** وفي مهجتي مما اكابده جمرُ 
قضى بيننا ظلما علي فأصبحت *** لها الذنب لا تجزى به ولي العذرُ تجفل حيناً ثم تدنو كأنما *** يساورها مني المهابة و الذعرُ 
وعادت تحييني بلطفٍ كأنها *** تنادي طلاً بالواد أعجزه الخضرُ وإني لنزال لكل مخوفة *** بها للفتى في كل ناحية ذكرُ 
وأبرز في ميدان كل كريهة *** كثير الى نزالها النظر الشزرُ وإني لجرارٌ لكل كتيبةٍ *** مؤيدة ما إن يضيع لها وترُ 
سلاح بنيها الموت في حومة الوغي *** معودة ان لا يخلَّ بها النصرُ فأظمأ حتى ترتوي البيضُ و القنا *** وتغشى نواصي الخيل أرديةٌ حمرُ 
واحكم في اعناقهم ضرب مخزم *** واسغب حتى يشبع الذئب والنسرُ ولا اصبح الحي الخلوف بغارة *** ولو كان لي فيه من المغنم الوفرُ 
ولم استجز قتل البريء وسيلة *** ولا الجيش مالم تأته قبلي النذرُ فيارب دار لم تخفني منيعة *** تقاصر عنها الطرف وانبهر الفكرُ 
تقلب عنها الدهر لما أتيتها *** طلعنا عليها بالردى ، أنا والفجرُ وحيٍّ رددت الخيل حتى ملكته *** نكوصا على الأعقاب قد هاجها الذعرُ 
وشاك بها بعد التقدم جاءني *** هزيماً وردتني البراقع و الخمرُ وساحبة الأذيال نحوي لقيتها *** وفي نفسها مما ألم بها أمرُ 
تخال المنايا قد أناخت بساحها *** فلم يلقها جافي اللقاء ولا غرُ وهبت لها ماحازه الجيش كله *** لأني امروءٌ لم تسبه البيض والصفرُ 
فجئت وقد اجرى السرور مدامعا *** ورحت ولم تكشف لأبياتها سترُ ولا راح يطغيني بأثوابه الغنى *** فكيف وما ابقى يعزُ بِه الحصرُ 
ولا بخلت نفسي بمالٍ جمعته ***ولا بات يثنيني عن الكرم الفقرُ وماحاجتي بالمال ابغي وفوره *** فليس لهذا المال في نظري قدرُ 
فإني امروءٌ بالمال للعرض اتقي *** اذا لم يفر عرضي فلا وفر الوفرُ أسرت وما صحبي بعزلٍ لدى الوغى *** فما حط من شأني ولا عابني عذرُ وماكنت عند النائبات بمحجمٍ *** ولا فرسي مهر ولا ربه غمرُ ولكن إذا حَمَّ القضاء على امرىء *** فلا حيلة تجزي هناك ولا حذرُ 
ومن تك رسل الموت تطلب موته *** فليس له برٌ يقيه ولا بحرُ فقال اصيحابي الفرار أو الردى *** فتنجو كفافا او يخلدك الذكرُ 
أمامك فاختر منهما ما تحبه *** فقلت هما أمران أحلاهما مرُ ولكنني امضي لما لا يعيبني *** اذا كان بعض القوم يحلو له الفرُ 
ولست بقوّال اذا الموت قد دنا *** وحسبك من أمرين خيرهما الأسرُ ولا خير في دفع الردى بمذلةٍ *** فلا عز إلا لمن له في الوغى كرُ 
ولم استجرد دفع المنايا بهفوة *** كما ردها يوما بسوءته عمرو يمنون ان خلوا ثيابي وانما *** ثناهم إباء الحر ، و الطعنة البكرُ 
وفروا حيارى اذ رأوني مصمماً *** على ثياب من دمائهم حمرُ وقائم سيفي منهم اندق نصله *** غداة عراه من تجمعهم مكرُ 
وما عدت إلا والمنايا تنوشهم *** واعقاب رمح فيهم حطم الصدرُ سيذكرني قومي إذا جَدّ جدهمُ *** وداهمهم خطبٌ واعوزهم أمرُ 
وتعلم أني بدرُ كلِ دجنةٍ *** وفي الليلة الظلماءِ يفتقدُ البدرُ ولو سد غيري ماسددت اكتفوا به *** على أن غيري لايسدُ به ثغرُ 
ورب فتىً لا يعرف الناس قدره *** وماكان يغلو التبر ولو نفع الصفرُ وانا أُناسٌ لاتوسط بيننا *** ملوك على التحقيق صبابة غرُ 
فسل عن عُلانا الدهرَ يخبرك أننا *** لنا الصدر دون العالمين أو القبرُ تهون علينا في المعالي نفوسنا *** إذا ظن بالأموال في بذلها الغمرُ 
فمن رام كسب المال جاد بنفسهِ *** ومن يخطب الحسناء لم يغلها المهرُ أعزُ بني الدنيا وأعلا ذوي العلا *** لنا الطي في ظهر البسيطة والنشرُ 
وأعظم من في الأرض ملكاً وبسطة *** وأكرم من فوق التراب ولا فخرُ

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لأبي بشر البَنْدَنِيجِيّ  :

إذا وَلِىَ ابنُ عيسى وابنُ موسى ** فما أَمْرُ الأنامِ بمُسْتَقِيمِ
فديوانُ الضِّياعِ بفَتْحِ ضادٍ! ** وديوانُ الخَراجِ بغَيْرِ جِيمِِ

عَلِقا بحفظي من بعض الكتب، لعله يتيمة الدهر.
فكان من المقادير أن رجلين وَلِيا عملين مهمَّين في يوم واحد، وحضرتُ من الغد مجلساً لأحد الأعيان، وما كانوا راضين عن الرجلين، فأنشدت هذين البيتين، فكاد الجميع يستلقون من الضحك، واستملاهما بعضهم لكتابتهما!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الله المستعان.. الهجو باب واسع. __________________ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المعرِّي:تَلَفُ البصائرِ والزَّمانُ مُفجّعٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أدْهى وأفجعُ من تَوى الأبصارِ
بلغَ الفَتى هَرَمًا فظنَّ زمانهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هَرِمًا وذمَّ تقادُمَ الأعصارِ
والحِلمُ أفضلُ ناصرٍ تدعونهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالزَمْهُ يَكفِكَ قِلَّةَ الآصارِ
وتفكُّرُ الإنسان يثني غَربَهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويَرُدُّ جامِحَهُ إلى الإقصارِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* ابن الرُّومي:أسْدى إليك القومُ معـ * * * ـروفًا فلم تحسن ثوابَهْ
وغدوتَ بَهَّاتَ الجَبيـ * * * ـنِ وأنت لم تمسحْ ترابَهْ
ترميهِمُ بالإفك مُطَّـ * * * ـرِحًا سَداهُمْ واحتسابَهْ
أصبِحْ تبيَّنْ مَنْ رَمَيْـ * * * ـتَ وتنجلي عنك الضَّبابَهْ
سَتَذُمُّ ما اكتَسَبَتْ يدا * * * ك إذا لقيتَ غدًا عقابَهْ!
وتُقـرُّ أنَّك جاهــــــلٌ * * * لم تأتِ من أمرٍ صَوابَهْ!
من باتَ يحتطِبُ الأفـا * * * عِـيَ لَيلَهُ ذَمَّ احتطـابَهْ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن حمديس:
لســــانُ الفتى عبـدٌ له في سكـوته *** ومَوْلىً عليه جائـــرٌ إنْ تكَلَّما
فلا تُطْلقنْه واجعل الصَّمتَ قيدَهُ *** وصيِّرْ إذا قيَّدتهُ سجنَهُ الفَمَا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الفرزدق:وكنت كذئبِ السُّوءِ لمَّا رأى دَمًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بصاحبهِ يومًا أحـالَ على الــدَّمِ
لقد خُنتَ قومًا لو لجـــأتَ إليهمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طريدَ دمٍ أو حامـلًا ثِقلَ مَغـرَمِ
لألفَيتَ فيهِم مُطــعِمًا ومُطاعِــنًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وراءكَ شـــزرًا بالوَشيـجِ المُقَوَّمِ
لكانوا كرُكـــــنٍ مِن عَمايَةَ منهمُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مَنيعِ الذُّرى صَعبٍ عَلى المُتَظَلِّمِ
فلا شربوا إلَّا بمِلــحٍ مُزَلَّــــــجٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا نَسَكوا الإِســلامَ إِن لَم تَنَدَّمِ

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*قال أعرابي :

أخ لك ما تراه الدهر إلاّ .. على العلاّت بسّاما جوادا
سألناه الجزيل فما تلكّا ... وأعطى فوق منيتنا وزادا
فأحسن ثمّ أحسن ثمّ عدنا .. فأحسن ثمّ عدت له فعادا
مرارا لا اعود إليه إلاّ .. تبسّم ضاحكا وثنى الوسادا*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن المنخّل:تَنِـــقُّ ضفــادِعُ الوادي *** بصـــوتٍ غير مُعتــــادِ
كأنَّ ضجيــجَ مُعولِهـــا *** بنو الملَّاحِ في النَّــــادِي
وتصمُتُ مثل صمتِهِمُ *** إذا اجتمعوا على زادِ!
فلا غــوثٌ لملـهــــوفٍ *** ولا غــيثٌ لِمُرتـــــــاد  ِ!

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى:
يا غافلا عما خلقت له انتبه   ***      جد الرحيلُ فلست باليقظان
سار الرفاقُ وخلّفوك مع الألي   ***      قنعوا بذا الحظ الخسيسِ الفاني
ورأيتَ أكثر من ترى متخلفا     ***    فتبعتهم ورضيت بالحرمانِ
لكن أتيت بخطّتيْ عجزٍ وجهـ      ***   ـلٍ بعد ذا وصَحِبت كلّ أمانِ
منّتكَ نفسُك باللحاقِ مع القعو    ***     دِ عن المسير وراحةِ الأبدانِ
ولسوف تعلم حين ينكشف الغطا   ***      ماذا صنعتَ وكنتَ ذا إمكانِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبو نواس: 
كُلُّ ناعٍ فسَيُنعَى *** كُلُّ باكٍ فَسَيُبكى
كُلُّ مذْخورٍ سيَفنَى *** كُلُّ مَذكورٍ سَيُنسَى!
ليس غيرَ اللهِ يبقى *** مَن عَلا فاللهُ أعلى
إِنَّ شَيئًا قد كُفينا *** هُ له نَسعَى ونَشقَى
إنَّ للشرِّ ولِلخيـ *** ـرِ لسِيْمَا ليس تَخفَى
كُلُّ مُستَخْفٍ بِسِرٍّ *** فمِنَ اللهِ بِمَرأى
لا ترى شيئًا على اللـ *** ـهِ مِن الأشياءِ يَخفَى

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> * على الهامش: الشَّعراء فاعْلَمَنَّ أربَعَهْ: *** فشاعرٌ يجري ولا يُجرَى مَعَهْ
> وشاعرٌ من حقِّهِ أن ترفَعَهْ *** وشاعرٌ من حقِّهِ أن تسمَعَهْ
> وشاعرٌ من حقِّهِ أن تصفَعَهْ!


لعلي أضيف شطر بيت :

وشاعرٌ من حقِّهِ أن تصفَعَهْ..............  وشاعرٌ من حقهِ أن تَلْكُمَهْ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ربيعة الرَّقِّي:فلو كنت ذا عَقلٍ لأجمعتُ صَرْمَكُم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  برأيي ولكنِّي امرؤٌ لستُ أعقلُ
ظَلَمتِ كذِئبِ السوءِ إذ قال مرَّةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لِسَخْلٍ رأى والذِّئبُ غَرثانُ مُرمِلُ:
أأنتَ الذي في غير جُرمٍ شَتَمْتَني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقال: متى ذا؟ قال: ذا عامُ أوَّلُ!
فقال:وُلِدتُ العامَ! بل رُمتَ غدرةً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فدُونكَ كُلْني لا هَنا لك مأكَلُ
فأنت كذبَّاحِ العصافيرِ دائِبًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعيناهُ مِن وَجْدٍ عليهنَّ تَهمِلُ
فلو كان مِن رأفٍ بهنَّ ورحمةٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لَكَفَّ يدًا ليست مِن الذَّبحِ تَعطلُ
هبيني امرءًا أذنبتُ ذنبًا جهلتُهُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم آتِهِ عمدًا وذو الحِلمِ يَجهَلُ
عفا اللهُ عَمَّا قد مضى لستُ عائِدًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وها أنا ذا من سُخطِكُم أتَنَصَّلُ

----------


## فالح الحجية

ومن شعرالشاعر الامير المعتمد بن عباد  الذي قاله في الاسربعد ان نكبه الدهر وازال ملكه \

 لما تملكت الدموع         وتنهنه  القلب الصديع

قالوا الخضوع سياسة    فليبد منك لهم  خضوع

والذ من طعم الخضو    ع على فمي السم  النقيع

ان تستلب مني  الدنا     ملكي وتسلمني الجموع

فالقلب بين ضلوعه      لم تسلم  القلب  الضلوع

لم استلب شرف الطبا  ع  ايسلب الشرف الرفيع


قد رمت يوم نزالهم      ان  لاتحصنني  الدروع

وبرزت ليس سوىالقميص عن الحشا شيء دفوع

وبذلت نفسي كي تسيل    كما يسيل  بها    النجيع

 اجلي تاءخر لم يكن     بهواي  ذلي  والخضوع

ماسرت قط الى القتا    ل وكان من املي الرجوع

شيم الاولى اانا منهم     والاصل تتبعه   الفروع

------------------------------------------

----------


## عدنان البخاري

لا تعتبنَّ على النَّـوائـبْ *** فالدَّهـــر يرغم كلَّ عـاتبْ
واصْبر على حَدَثانِهِ *** إنَّ الأمـور لها عـواقبْ
كم نعمـةٍ مطــويَّــةٍ *** لك أثنـــاء النَّوائــبْ!
ومسرَّةٍ قد أقبَلَــــــــت  ْ *** مِن حيث تُنتَظَر المصائبْ!

----------


## العطاب الحميري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: قلتُ ولا فخر:
دعْ كلَّ مدَّاحٍٍ غدا في ساحةٍ 
متملقاً يشري القريضَ ويَخْطُبُ 
إنَّ القوافيَ إن رأتْ من ربِّها 
صدقاً من الأعماقِ جاءتْ تَرْكَبُ 
ومتيماً قد سربلته غوايةٌ 
في حُبِّ من يهوى ورَاحَ يُشَبِّبُ 
فإليك عنهم وارشُفَنََّ مديحَ من 
تحيا القلوبُ بهديه وتطبَّبُ 
إني إذا رمتُ العلا في صورةٍ
يمَّمتُ طرفي للرسولِ أُقلِّبُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عمرو بن معدي كرب:
صبرتُ على الأيَّــام لمَّا تولَّـــتِ *** وألزمت نفسي صبرها فاستمرَّتِ
فوا عجبًا للقلب كيف اعترافه *** وللنَّفسِّ بعد العـزِّ كيف استذلَّتِ
وما النفس إلَّا حيث يجعلها الفتى *** فإنْ طمعت تاقت وإلَّا تسلَّتِ
وكانت على الأيَّــام نفسي عزيزةً *** فلمَّا رأت صبري على الـذُّل ذلَّتِ
فقلت لها: يا نفـــس موتي كريمةً *** فقد كانت الدُّنيــا لنا ثم ولَّـــــتِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بثَّ رجل في وجه أبي عبيدة مكروهًا فقال:فلو أنَّ لحمي إذ وَهَى لعِبَت به  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سباعٌ كـرامٌ أو ضــباعٌ وأذؤُبُ
لهوَّن وجـدي أو لَسَلَّى مصيبتي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكنَّ ما أودى بلحميَ أكلُبُ!

----------


## ابن نصيب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنّا أذل لمخلوق على طمع ::::::: هلاّ سألت الذي أعطاه يعطيني 
فقطعة من غليظ الخبز تشبعني :::::::: وقطرةمن نمير الماء تسقيني 
وقطعة من غليظ الصوف تسترني :::::: حياً وأن مت تكفيني لتكفيني

----------


## فالح الحجية

اقول \



مفاخر يهواها الفؤاد جوامعه 

كانداء فجر ضاحيات طوالعه 

شلال نور كالنهار توهجت

وبالافق العلوي تزهو منابعه 

وفي كل عرق للفؤاد مباهج 

تثير ومحمر الورود دوافعه 

وعلى ورق الاشجار تشدو بلابل

لحنا يداوي للفؤاد مواجعه 

يا نازعات الروح رفقا بقلبها 

فان الذي فيه لا يكفي نوازعه 

فان الشذى الفواح يسمو اريجه 
عطورا فتبقى ذائعات روائعه 

ونور من الايمان يغشي نفوسنا 

تسامت معانيه وصيغت روافعه

فليس عجيبا ان نكون عبيده 

هو الخالق البارى الجليل نطاوعه 

تدفق كالينبوع ماء زلاله 

تعالت سجاياه وفاضت مراجعه

واني بذكر الله في كل لحظة

فؤادي سعيد والحياة تواقعه


يقيناً بأن الله بالغ امره 
يروي فؤاداً ضامئات اخادعه

تناهى عن الانظارسيماء قادراً

يشع سناءاً ساطعات سواطعه

جنات عدن زاهيات ظلالها

رياض ومخضر الجوانب طالعه

تداعب امواج البحار قصائد

فموج يغطيه وريح تدافعه

ومن غاص في قعر البحار تكشفت 

لعينيه اسباب الحياة تقارعه 

ومن خاف من علو الجبال وشهقها 

يعيش تعيسا والامور تنازعه

ومن عاش في هذي سعيداً بخبثه

ستصلى- بأخرا ه جحيماً- اضالعه

,ومن كانت الدنيا مسا ر  حياته
ترديه في نار الجحيم صنائعه 


وتسود في عينيه كل حقيقة 

حتى كأن الله بالشر صافعه

ومن اشرق النور العظيم بقلبه

يعيش هنيئاً والامنيات طلائعه 

ومن يتقي الله العظيم مهابة 

يجعل له من امره مايضارعه

ومن يتقي الله العظيم مخافة

يحيا عزيزا والجنا ن مرابعه

ومن يتقي الله العظيم ويخشه

يبسط له في ر زقه ويواسعه

ومن بذكرالله يشغل قلبه

يهديه وجنات النعيم هواجعه

وصلى الاله على الحبيب محمد

نور الهدى كل القلوب سوامعه 




***************************

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ابن الرُّومي:
وإن استرَحَتَ إلى السُّكوت فما *** لك فيه من لُؤمِ الكرام دَعَهْ
أتراك تُوهِمُهم إذا سألوا *** فسكتَّ أمرًا لا تُلام مَعَهْ
كَتَمَ اللَّسانُ عليك فاستمَعَتْ *** فِطَنٌ لما جَمْجَمْتَ مستمعَهَ
وكذا عقول ذوي العقول على *** أسرارِ أهلِ الجهل مطَّلِعَهْ
قد كنتُ تبتُ من الهجاء فإنْ *** شاء اللِّئامُ أعَدُتُها جَذَعَهْ(1)!________________
(1) ولو قال كريمٌ - وهو أولى -:
قد كنت تبتُ من الهجاء وإنْ *** شاء اللِّئام تركتُها جَذَعَهْ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

اخفِض الصَّوت إن نَطَقتَ بليلٍ *** والتفِتْ بالنَّهار قبل المقالِ
ليس في القـول رجعـةٌ حين يبدو *** بقبيـحٍ يكـون أو بجَمـــالِ

----------


## فالح الحجية

*  من عيون الشعر العربي هذه القصيدة الرائعة  لعنترة العبسى* 
*
هل غادر الشعراء من متردم 
                             ام هل عرفت الدار بعد توهم 
*
*يا دارعَبْلَةَ بِالَجِوَاءِتَك  َلَّمِيَعِمِي*
*                             صَبَاحاً دارَ عَبْلَةَ وَاسْلَمِي*
*
فَوَقَفْتُ فِيها نَاقَتي وَكَأَنَّهَا*
*                            فَدَنٌ لاَ قْضِي حَاجَةَ الُمَتَلِّومِ*
*
وَتَحُلُّ عَبْلَةُ بِالَجوَاءِ وَأَهْلُنَا*
*                             باْلَحزْنِ فَالصَّمَّانِ فَاُلمتَثَلَّمِ*
*
حُيِّيتَ مِنْ طَلَلٍ تَقَادَمَ عَهْدُهُ* 
*                             أَقْوَى وَأَقْفَرَ بَعْد أُمِّ الَهيَثْمِ * 

*حَلَّتْ بِأَرْضِ الزَّائِرِينَفَ  أَصْبَحَتْ*
*                           عَسِراً عَلَيَّ طِلاُبكِ ابْنَةمَخْرَمِ*
*
عُلِّقْتُها عَرضَاً وَأَقْتُلُ** ي**وْمَها* 
*                          زَعْماً لَعَمْرُ أَبيكَ لَيْسَ بِمَزْعَمِ*
*
وَلَقَدْ نَزَلْتِ فلا تَظُنِّي غَيْرَهُ* 
*                             مِنِّي بِمَنْزِلَةِ الُمحَبِّ الُمكْرَمِ*
*
كَيْفَ الَمزَارُ وَقَدْ تَرَبَّعَ اَهْلُها*
*                                بعُنَيْزَتَيْنِ وَأَهْلُنا بِالغَيْلَمِ*
*
إِنْ كُنْتِ أَزْمَعْتِ الْفِراقَفإِنَّ  ما*
*                                 زَّمتْ رِكابُكُم بلَيْلٍ مُظْلمِ*
*
مَا راعَنيْ إِلا حَمُولَةُ اهْلِها*
*                        وَسْطَ الدِّيَارِ تَسَفُّ حَبَّ الخِمْخِم*
*
فيها أثْنَتَانِ وَأَرْبَعُونَحَ  لُوبَةً* 
*                          سُوداً كخَافِيَةِ الْغُرابِ الأَسْحَمِ*
*
إِذَ تَسْتَبِيكَ بِذِي غُروبٍ وَاضِحٍ* 
*                               عَذْبٌ مُقَبَّلُهُ لَذِيذِ الَمطْعَمِ*
*
وكَأَنَّ فَارَةَ تَا جهابِقَسِيمَةٍ* 
*                            سَبَقَتْ عَوَارِضَهَا إِلَيْكَ ملْفَمِ*
*
أَوْ رَوْضَةً أْنُفاً تَضمَّنَنَبْتَه  َا* 
*                          غَيْثٌ قَلِيلُ الدِّمْنِ لَيْسَ بِمَعْلَمِ*
*
جادَتْ عَلَيْهِ كُلُّ بِكْر** د**رَّةٍ* 
*                              فَتَرَكْنَ كُلَّ قَرارَ**ة ك**الدِّرْهَمِ*
*
سَحًّا وتَسْكاباً فَكُلَّعَشِيَّة  ٍ*
*                         يَجْرِي عَلَيْهَا الَماءُ لَمْ يَتَصَرَّمِ*
*
وَخَلا الذبابُ بها فَلَيْس بِبارِحٍ*
*                           غَرِداً كفِعْلِ الْشَّارِب الُمتَرَنِّمِ*
*
هَزِجاً يَحُكُّ ذِرَاعَهُ ب**ذ**ِرَاعِهِ*
*                        قَدْحَ الُمكِبِّ على الزِّنَادِ* *ا**لأَجْذَمِ*
*
تُمسِي وَتُصْبِحُ فَوْقَ ظَهْله  مَشِيَّةٍ* 
*                          وَأَبِيتُ فَوْقَ سَراةِ أَدْهَُم ملْجَمِ*
*
وَحَشِيَّي سَرْجٌ على عَبْلِ الْشَّوَى*
*                              نَهْدٍ  مَراِكلُهُ نَبِيلَ المحْزِمِ*
*
هَلْ تُبْلِغَنِّي دَارَهَا* *ش**َدَنِيَّةٌ* 
*                                                                                                                             ِ                               مَحْرُومِ الشَّرَابِ** ب**ُمصَرَّمِ*
*
خَطَّارَةٌ غِبَّ السُّرَى زَيَّافَةٌ*
*           تَطِسُ الإِكامَ بوَخْدِ خُفِّ**ميثمِ**
وكَأَنَّما تَطِسُ الإِكامَ وحشيَّةً* 
*                                بقَرِيبِ بَيْنَ الَمنْسِمَيْنِ مُصَلَّمِ*

*
تَأْوِي لَهُ قُلْصُ الْنّعامِ كما أَوَتْ*
*                                  حِزَقٌ يَمانِيَةٌ لأَعْجَمَ طِمْطِمِ*

*
يَتْبَعْنَ فُلَّةَ رَأْسِهِ وكَأنَّةُ*
*                                 حِدْجٌ على نَعْشٍ لُهنَّ* *م**ُخَيَّمِ*
*
صَعْلٍ يَعُودُ بذي الْعُشَيْ**ر**ة بَيْضَهُ*
*           كالعبْدِ ذي اّلفَرْوِ الْطويل** ا**لأصْلَمِ**
شَرِبتْ بماءِ الدُّحْرُ ضَيْنِ فأَصْبَحتْ*
*                          َوْرَاءَ تَنْفِرُ عنْ حلم**
وكَأَنَّما تَنْأَى بجانِبِ دَفَّهَا* *د**لْ*
*          وَحْشِيِّ منْ هَزِجِ الْعشِيِّ مُؤَوَّمِ**
هِرِّ جَنِيبٍ كُلمّا عَطَفَتْ لَهُ* 
*              غَضْبَى اتَّقَاهَا باليَدَيْنِ وَبالفَمِ**
بَرَكَتْ على جَنْبِ الرّداع كأنَّما*
*             بَرَكتْ على قَصَبٍ أجَل** م**ُهَضَّمِ**
وكأنَّ رُبَّاً أَو كُحَيْلاً* *مقعدا*
*                حَشَّ الْوَقُودُ بهِ جَواِنبَ* *ق**ُمقُمِ**
يَنْبَاع مِنْ ذِفْرَى غضوبٍ جَسْرَةٍ*
*                  زَيَّافَةٍ مِثْلَ الْفَنِيقِ الُمكْدَمِ*
*
إِنْ تُغْدِفي دُوني الْقِناعَ فإِنَّنِي* 
*                              طَب بأخْذِ الْفَارِسِ الُمستَلْئِمِ*

*ِي عَلَيَّ بما عَلِمْتَِ إِنَّني* 
*                               سَمْحٌ مُخَالَقَتي إِذا لم اُظْلَمِ*
*
وَإِذَا ظُلِمْتُ فَإِنَّ ظُلْمِي بَاسِلٌ*
*                                   مُرٌّ مَذَاقَتُهُ كَطَعْمِ* *ا**لْعَلْقَمِ*
*
ولَقَدْ شَرِبْتُ مِنَ الُمدَامةِ* *ب**ِعدمَا*
*                           رَكَدَ الَهواجِرُ بالَمشُوفِ الُمْعَلمِ*
*
بِزُجَاجَةٍ صَفْرَاءَ ذَ**ات م**َسِرَّةٍ*
*                           قُرِنَت بأَزْهَرَ في الشَّمالِ* *م**ُفَدَّمِ*
*
فَإِذا شَرِبْتُ فإِنَّنِي مُسْتَهْلِكٌ*
*                            مَالي وعِرْضِي وافِرٌ لَمْ يُكْلَمِ*
*
وإِذا صَحوْتُ فَما أَقَصِّر عن* *ندى*
*                           وكما عَلِمْتِ شَمَائِلي وتَكَرُّمي*
*
وحَلِيلِ غَانِيَةٍ تَركْتُ* *م**ُجَدَّلاً* 
*                              َمكُو فَرِيصَتُهُ كَشِدْقِ الأَعْلَمِ*
*
سَبَقَتْ يَدَايَ لَهُ بِعاجِلِ طَعنَةٍ*
*                             وَرَشَاشِ نَافِذَةٍ كَلَون الْعَنْدَمِ*

*هَلاَ سأَلْتِ الَخيْلَ يا اب**نة م**َالِكٍ*
*                              إِنْ كُنْتِ جَاهِلَةً بِما لَمْ َعْلَمِي*
*
إِذْ لا أَزَالُ على رِحَالَه سَابحٍ*
*                                  نَهْدٍ تَعاوَرُةُ الْكمُ**اة  ت**ُكَلَّمِ*
*
طَوْراً يُجَرِّدُ للطِّعانِ وَتَارَةً*
*                          يأوِي إِلى حَصْدِ الْقِسيّ* *ع**َرَمرَمِ*
*
يُخْبِرْكِ مَنْ شَهَدَا لْوقِيعَةَ  ا  َنّني*
*                         أَغْشَى الْوَغَى وَأَعِفُّ عِنْدَ الَمغْنَمِ*
*
وَمُدَجَّجٍ كَرِهَ الْكُماةُنزَالَ  هُ* 
*                               لامُمْعِنٍ هَرَبَاً وَلا مُسْتَسْلِمِ*
*
جَادَتْ لَهُ كَفِّي بِعاجِلِ طَعْنَةٍ* 
*                              بُمثَقفٍ صَدْقِ الْكُعوبِ مُقَوَّمِ*
*
فَشَكَكْتُ بالرُّمْحِ الأَصَمِّ ثيابَهُ* 
*                             لَيْسَ الْكَرِيمُ على القَنَا بُمحَرَّمِ*
*
فَتَرَكتُهُ جَزَرَ ال**سباع ي**َنُشْنَهُ*
*                            بَقْضُمْنَ حُسْنَ بنانِهِ وَالِمعْصَمِ*
*
وَمِشَكِّ سابِغَةٍ هَتَكْتُ* *ف**ُروجَهَا*
*                         بالسَّيْفِ عن حامي الَحقيقَةِ يعْلِم*

*رَبِذٍ يَداهُ بالقِدَاحِ إِذا شَتَا* 
*                                   تَّاكِ غَايَاتِ التِّجَار يتلَوَّمِ*
*
لَمَّا رَآني قَدْ نَزَلْتٌ أُرِيدُهُ*
*                                    أَبْدَي نَوَاِجذَهُ لِغَيْرِ َبَسُّمِ*
*
عَهْدِي بِهِ مَدَّ النّهَارِ كأنَّما*
*                            خُضِبَ الْبَنَانُ وَرَأْسُهُ بالعِظْلِمِ*
*
فَطَعَنْتُهُ بالرُّمْحِ ثُمَّ عَلَوْتُهُ*
*                               بِمُهَنَّدٍ صَافي الحَدِيدَةِ مْحِذَمِ*
*
بَطَلٍ كَأَنَّ ثِيابَهُ في* *س**َرْحَةٍ*
*                             يُحذَى نِعَالَ السَّبْتِ ليْسَ يتَوْأَمِ*
*
يا شاةَ ما قَنَصٍ لِمَنْ حَلّتْ* 
*                            ل**هُ حَرُمَتْ عَلَيَّ وَلَيْتَها لم تَحْرُمِ*
*
فَبَعَثْتُ جَارِيَتي فقُلْتُ لها* *ا**ذْهَبي*
*                             فَتَجَسَّسي أَخْبَارَهَا ليَ وَاعْلَمِي*
*
قاَلتْ رَأَيْتُ مِنَ الأَعادِي غِرَّةً* 
*                              وَالشَّاةُ مُمْكِنَ~ لِمنْ هُوَ* *م**ُرْتَمِ*
*
وكأَنّما الْتَفَتَتْ بِجِيدِ جَدَايَةٍ* 
*                                  رَشَا منَ الْغِزْلانِ حُرٍّ أَرْثَمِ*
*
نُبِّئْتُ عمْراً غَيْرَ شاكِرِ ِعْمَتي*
*                                 وَالْكُفْرُ مَخَبَثَةٌ لِنَفْسِ الُمْنعِمِ*
*
وَلَقَدْ حَفِظتُ وَصَاةَ عِّميَ بالضُّحى*
*                         إِذ تقلِصُ الشفَتَانِ عن وَضَ**ح ا* *لْفَمِ*
*
في حَوْمَةِ اَلجرْبِ الّتي لا * *ت**شْتَكي* 
*                                 غَمراتِهَا الأبْطالُ غَيْرََتغَمْغم*





*-------------------------------------*

----------


## عصام الحازمي

*كيفَ يلذُّ النـــومَ من لا يعْلَمُ 
يسلمُ في أُخراهُ أو لا يسلمُ*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبوالعتاهية:إذا أنا لم أقبل من الدَّهر كلَّما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تكرَّهت منه طال عتبي على الدَّهر
تعوَّدتُ مسَّ الضُّرِّ حتى ألفتُه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأحوجني طول العزاء إلى الصَّبر
ووسَّع صدري للأذى الأنس بالأذى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد كنت أحيانًا يضيق به صدري
وصيَّرني يأسي من الناس راجيًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لسُرعة لُطفِ الله من حيث لا أدري

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أبوالعتاهية:عِشْ ما بدا لك سالمًا *** في ظِلِّ شاهقة القصورْ
يسعى إليك بما اشْتَهَيتَ *** لَدَى الرَّواح وفي البكورْ
فإذا النُّفوس تَغَرْغَرَت *** في وقت حَشْرَجة الصُّدورْ
فهناك تعلــــم موقـــــنًا *** مـا كنـتَ إلَّا في غــــرورْ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

لا شيء أعظمُ من جُرمي سوى أملي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لحُسنِ عفوكَ عن ذنبي وعن زللي
فإن يكن ذا وذا في القَدرِ قد عَظُما  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فأنت أعظمُ من جُرمي ومن أملي

----------


## علي الغامدي

ابو الطيب

أسَفي على أسَفي الذي دَلّهْتِني ==	 عَنْ عِلْمِهِ فَبِهِ عَليّ خَفَاءُ
وَشَكِيّتي فَقْدُ السّقامِ لأنّهُ	== قَدْ كانَ لمّا كانَ لي أعضاءُ
مَثّلْتِ عَيْنَكِ في حَشايَ جِراحَةً	== فتَشابَها كِلْتاهُما نَجْلاءُ
نَفَذَتْ عَلَيّ السّابِرِيَّ ورُبّما	== تَنْدَقّ فيهِ الصَّعدَةُ السّمْراءُ
أنا صَخْرَةُ الوادي إذا ما زُوحمَتْ	== وإذا نَطَقْتُ فإنّني الجَوْزاءُ
وإذا خَفِيتُ على الغَبيّ فَعَاذِرٌ	== أنْ لا تَراني مُقْلَةٌ عَمْيَاءُ

----------


## أبو الوفاء البلوشي

قال أحمد شوقي :

تلك الطبيعةُ قف بنا يا ســــــاري   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حتى أريكَ بـديعَ صنعِ البــــاري 
الأرضُ حولك والسماءُ اهــــــــتزتا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لـــروائـعِ الآيـــــــــــ  ـــــــــاتِ والآثــــــار
من كلِ ناطقةِ الجــــــــلال كأنهــــــــــا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أم الكـتابِ على لسان القــاري
دلت على ملكِ الملوكِ فلم تـدع  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لأدلـــــــــــ  ــــة الفقـــــهاء والأحبـــــارمن شَكﱠ فيه فنظـــــــرةٌ في صُنـــــعه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تمحو أثيــــمِ الشك والإنــــكــار

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*قرأت في كتاب ( أعيان من المشارقة والمغاربة (تاريخ عبد الحميد بك المتوفي سنة 1280 ه - 1863 م ) تقديم وتعليق الأستاذ الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله جامعة الجزائر طبعة دار الغرب الإسلامي هذه القصيدة الجميلة من [ السريع ] منسوبة إلى محمد أفندي الزللي* *فأحببت مشاركتكم فيها :

أنا في الحب معنّى .. والذي أهوى مهنّى
وفؤادي قد وها وج ... دا وعظمي زاد وهنا
وزفيري وشهيقي ... أحرق الجسم وأفنى
يال ودّي مالقلبي ... من مليح يتجنّى
آمر في الحب ناه ... فرض الحب وسنّا
ليت شعري ما عليه ... لو سقى بالوصل مضنى
وتلافى بالتلاقي ... مبتلى فان معنّى
أيظن الهجر يسلي ... ويظن القلب يثنى
ما تسليت ولو أمس ... ت لي الجفوة سجنا
كيف أسلوه وقلبي ... نحوه حنّ وأنّا
يا حبيبي هات قلي ... أي ذنب كان منّا
ما الذي أوجب هذا ... هات بالله أفدنا
أو لذنب كان إنا ... عنه تبنا ورجعنا
فلقد أبلغته بال ... هجر فينا ما تمنى
ولسان الدمع أبدى ... من غرامي ما استكنا
واشتياقي قد براني ... وحشى الأحشاء حزنا
وجفا النوم جفوني ... فغدت للسهد سكنا
من مجيري من مليك ... أسر القلب وعنّى
ونضى سيف جفاه ... ولما أرجوه ضنّا
وعفى من شؤم ذنبي ... كرما منه ومنا
ورضى عني فإني ... صرت كالعبد وأدنى
لا ومن قدر في الحب .. بأن يبقى وأفنى
لا و لا أهوى سواه ... إن دنا أو صد عنا
واصطباري فر من بين ... يدي والعقل جنا
ما الذي أغراك حتى ... ملت عما قد عهدنا
إن يكن ذاك دلالا ... ما أحيلاه واهنا
أو وشى واش مريب ... أو حسود قد تعنى
حبذا إن كان يرضي ... ك ولو أنا تلفنا*

----------


## خزانة الأدب

*مختارات من قصيدة ملحمة الابتلاء
أو الملحمة النونية

شعر الشيخ: يوسف القرضاوي



ملحمة ألفت داخل السجن الحربي في القاهرة عام 1955م وهي تحكي قصة سجين قضى نحو عشرين شهراً في السجن الحربي. إنها تصوير لبعض ما قاساه المسلمون الذين عذبوا في هذا السجن الرهيب. ويبلغ عدد أبياتها أربعة وتسعين ومائتين، وهذا جزء منها:

[ملاحظة: الأبيات منقولة من موقع الشيخ، والقصيدة توجد كاملة في كتاب اسمه نافذة على الجحيم]



ثار القريض بخاطري فدعوني ** أفضي لكم بفجائعي وشجوني

فالشعر دمعي حين يعصرني الأسى ** والشعر عودي يوم عزف لحوني

كم قال صحبي أين غُرُّ قصائدي ** تشجي القلوب بلحنها المحزون

وتخلّد الذكرى الأليمة للورى ** تتلى على الأجيال بعد قرون

ما حيلتي والشعر فيض خواطرٍ ** ما دمت أبغيه ولا يبغيني ؟

واليوم عاودني الملاك فهزني ** طرباً إلى الإنشاد والتلحين

ألهمتها عصماء تنبع من دمي ** ويمدها قلبي وماء عيوني

نونية والنون تحلو في فمي ** أبداً فكدت يقال لي ذو النونِ

صورت فيها ما استطعت بريشتي ** وتركت للأيام ما يعييني

أحداث عهد عصابة حكموا بني ** مصرٍ بلا خلقٍ ولا قانون

أنست مظالمهم مظالم من خلوا ** حتى ترحمنا على نيرون

حسبوا الزمان أصمّ أعمى عنهم ** قد نوّموه بخطبةٍ وطنين

ويراعة التاريخ تسخر منهمو ** وتقوم بالتسجيل والتدوين

وكفى بربك للخليقة محصياً ** في لوحه وكتابه المكنون

يا سائلي عن قصتي اسمع إنها ** قصص من الأهوال ذات شجون

أمسك بقلبك أن يطير مفزعاً ** وتولّ عن دنياك حتى حين

فالهول عاتٍ والحقائق مرةٌ ** تسمو على التصوير والتبيين

والخطب ليس بخطب مصر وحدها ** بل خطب هذا المشرق المسكين

في ليلة ليلاء من نوفمبرٍ ** فُزِّعْتُ من نومي لصوت رنين

فإذا كلاب الصيد تهجم بغتةً ** وتحوطني عن شمألٍ ويمين

فتخطفوني من ذويَّ وأقبلوا ** فرحاً بصيدٍ للطغاة سمين

وعزلت عن بصر الحياة وسمعها ** وقذفت في قفص العذاب الهون

في ساحة (الحربي) حسبك باسمه ** من باعث للرعب قد طرحوني

ما كدت أدخل بابه حتى رأت ** عيناي ما لم تحتسبه ظنوني

في كل شبر للعذاب مناظرٌ ** يندى لها - والله - كل جبين

فترى العساكر والكلاب معدة ** للنهش طوع القائد المفتون

هذي تعض بنابها وزميلها ** يعدو عليك بسوطه المسنون

ومضت علي دقائق وكأنها ** مما لقيت بهن بضع سنين

يا ليت شعري ما دهانِ؟ وما جرى؟ ** لا زلت حياً أم لقيت منوني؟

عجباً أسجن ذاك أم هو غابةٌ ** برزت كواسرها جياع بطون ؟

أأرى بناء أم أرى شقي رحى ** جبارة للمؤمنين طحونِ؟

واهاً أفي حلم أنا أم يقظةً ** أم تلك دار خيالة وفتون ؟

لا لا أشك هي الحقيقة حية ** أأشك في ذاتي وعين يقيني ؟

هذي مقدمة الكتاب فكيف ما ** تحوي الفصول السود من مضمون ؟

هذا هو (الحربي) معقل ثورة ** تدعو إلى التحرير والتكوين

فيه زبانية أعدوا للأذى ** وتخصصوا في فنه الملعون

متبلدون عقولهم بأكفهم ** وأكفهم للشر ذات حنين

لا فرق بينهمو وبين سياطهم ** كل أداة في يدي مأفون

يتلقفون القادمين كأنهم ** عثروا على كنزٍ لديك ثمين

بالرجل بالكرباج باليد بالعصا ** وبكل أسلوبٍ خسيسسٍ دونِ

لا يقدرون مفكراً ولو أنه ** في عقل سقراط وأفلاطون

لا يعبئون بصالحٍ ولو أنه ** في زهد عيسى أو تقى هارون

لا يرحمون الشيخ وهومحطمٌ ** والظهر منه تراه كالعرجون

لا يشفقون على المريض وطالما ** زادوا أذاه بقسوةٍ وجنون

كم عالمٍ ذي هيبة وعمامةٍ ** وطئوا عمامته بكل مجون

لو لم تكن بيضاء ما عبثوا بها ** لكنها هانت هوان الدين

وكبيرِ قومٍ زيَّنته لحيةٌ ** أغرتهمو بالسبِّ والتلعين

قالوا له :انتفها بكل وقاحةٍ ** لم يعبأوا بسنينه الستين

فإذا تقاعس أو أبى يا ويله ** مما يلاقي من أذىً وفتون

أترى أولئك ينتمون لآدمٍ ** أم هم ملاعينٌ بنو ملعون ؟

تالله أين الآدمية منهمو ** من مثل محمودٍ ومن ياسين

من جودة أو من دياب ومصطفى ** وحمادةٍ وعطية وأمين

لا تحسبوهم مسلمين من اسمهم ** لا دين فيهم غير سبّ الدين

لا دين يردع لا ضمير محاسبٌ ** لا خوف شعبٍ لا حمى قانون

من ظن قانوناً هناك فإنما ** قانوننا هو حمزة البسيوني

جلاد ثورتهم وسوط عذابهم ** سموه زوراً قائداً لسجون

وجه عبوس قمطرير حاقد ** مستكبر القسمات والعرنين

في خده شجٌ ترى من خلفه ** نفساً معقدةً وقلب لعين

متعطشٍ للسوءِ في الدم والغٍ ** في الشرّ منقوعٍ به معجونِ

هذا هو الحربي معقل ثورة ** تدعو إلى التطوير والتحسين

هو صورة صغرى استعيرت من لظى ** في ضيقها وعذابها الملعون

هو مصنع للهول كم أهدى لنا ** صوراً تذكرنا بيوم الدين

هو فتنة في الدين لولا نفحةٌ ** من فيض إيمانٍ وبرد يقين

قل للعواذل إن رميتم مصرنا ** بتخلف التصنيع والتعدين

مصر الحديثة قد علت وتقدمت ** في صنعة التعذيب والتقرين

وتفنَّنت - كي لا يمل معذَّبٌ ** في العرض والإخراج والتلوين

أرأيت بالإنسان يُنفخ بطنه ** حتى يُرى في هيئة البالون ؟

أسمعت بالإنسان يُضغط رأسُه ** بالطوق حتى ينتهي لجنون ؟

أسمعت بالإنسان يُشعل جسمُه ** ناراً وقد صبغوه بالفزلين ؟

أسمعت ما يلقى البرئ ويصطلي ** حتى يقول: أنا المسئُ خذوني

أسمعت بالآهات تخترق الدجى ** رباه عدلك إنهم قتلوني

إن كنت لم تسمع فسل عمّا جرى ** مثلي ولا ينبيك مثل سجين

واسأل ثرى الحربي أو جدرانه ** كم من كسير فيه أو مطعون

وسل السياط السود كم شربت دماً ** حتى غدت حمراً بلا تلوين

وسل (العروسة) قبحت من عاهرٍ ** كم من جريحٍ عندها وطعين

كم فتية زفوا إليها عنوة ** سقطوا من التعذيب والتوهين

واسأل زنازين الجليد تجبك عن ** فن العذاب وصنعة التلقين

بالنار أو بالزمهرير فتلك في ** حينٍ وهذا الزمهرير بحين

يُلقى الفتنى فيها ليالي عارياً ** أو شبه عارٍ في شتا كانون

وهناك يملي الاعتراف كما اشتهوا ** أو لا فويل مخالفٍ وحرون

وسل (المقطم) وهو أعدل شاهدٍ ** كم من شهيدٍ في التلال دفين

قتلته طغمة مصر أبشع قتلةٍ ** لا بالرصاص ولا القنا المسنون

بل علقوه كالذبيحة هيئت ** للقطع والتمزيق بالسكين

وتهجدوا فيه ليالي كلها ** جلدٌ وهم في الجلد أهل فنون

فإذا السياط عجزن عن إنطاقه ** فالكي بالنيران خير ضمين

ومضت ليالٍ والعذاب مسجّرٌ ** لفتى بأيدي المجرمين رهين

لم يعبؤوا بجراحه وصديدها ** لم يسمعوا لتأوهٍ وحنين

قالوا اعترف أو مت فأنت مخيّرٌ ** فأبى الفتى إلا اختيار منون

وجرى الدم الدفاق يسطر في الثرى ** يا إخوتي استشهدت فاحتسبوني

لا تحزنوا إني لربي ذاهبٌ ** أحيا حياة الحر لا المسجونِ

وامضوا على درب الهدى لا تيأسوا ** فاليأس أصل الضعف والتهوين

قل للذي جعل الكنانة كلها ** سجناً وبات الشعب شر سجين

يا أيها المغرور في سلطانه ** أمن النضار خلقت أم من طين ؟

يا من أسأت لكل من قد أحسنوا ** لك دائنين فكنت شر مدين

يا ذئب غدرٍ نصبوه راعياً ** والذئب لم يك ساعة بأمين

يا من زرعت الشر لن تجني سوى ** شرٍ وحقدٍ في الصدور دفين

سيزول حكمك يا ظلوم كما انقضت ** دول أولات عساكر وحصون

ستهب عاصفةٌ تدك بناءه ** دكاً وركن الطلم غير ركين

ماذا كسبت وقد بذلت من القوى ** والمال بالآلاف والمليون ؟

أرهقت أعصاب البلاد ومالها ** ورجالها في الهدم لا التكوين

وأدرت معركة تؤجج نارها ** مع غير (جون بولٍ) ولا كوهين

هل عدت إلا بالهزيمة مرّةٍ ** وربحت غير خسارة المغبون ؟

وحفرت في كل القلوب مغاوراً ** تهوي بها سفلاً إلى سجّين

وبنيت من أشلائنا وعظامنا ** جسراً به نرقى لعليين

وصنعت باليد نعش عهدك طائعاً ** ودققت إسفيناً إلى إسفين

وظننت دعوتنا تموت بضربةٍ ** خابت ظنونك فهي شر ظنون

بليت سياطك والعزائم لم تزل ** منّا كحدّ الصارم المسنون

إنا لعمري إن صمتنا برهةً ** فالنار في البركان ذات كمون

تا لله ما الطغيان يهزم دعوةً ** يوماً وفي التاريخ برُّ يميني

ضع في يدي ّ القيد ألهب أضلعي ** بالسوط ضع عنقي على السكّين

لن تستطيع حصار فكري ساعةً ** أو نزع إيماني ونور يقيني

فالنور في قلبي وقلبي في يديْ ** ربّي وربّي ناصري ومعيني

سأعيش معتصماً بحبل عقيدتي ** وأموت مبتسماً ليحيا ديني



*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أبوالعتاهية:المرءُ يَخدَعُهُ مُناهُ *** والدَهرُ يُسرِعُ في بَلاه
يا ذا الغَوايَةِ لا تَكُن *** مِمَّن تَعَبَّدَهُ هَواه
واعلم بأنَّ المَرءَ مُــ *** ـرتَهَنٌ بما كَسَبَت يَداه
كم مِن أخٍ لك لا تَرى *** مُتَصَرِّفاً فيمَن تَراه
أمسى قريبُ الدارِ في الـ *** ـأجداثِ قد شَحِطَت نَواه
قـــــد كان مُغَــــترًّا بيَـــــ *** ــــومِ وفــاتِهِ حتى أتـاه
النــاسُ في غَفَـلاتِهِــــ  ــــم *** والموتُ دائِرَةٌ رَحاه
فالحمـــــــــد  ُ لله الـذي *** يَبقى ويهلكُ ما سِواه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أبو العلاء المعرِّي: لا تأسفنَّ على شيءٍ تُفاتُ به ²² فقد تساوى لديكَ الجَونُ والكَرِكُ
نَفسي أُخاطِبُ وَالدُنِّيا لها غِيَرٌ ²² وفي الحِمامِ إذا طالَ المَدى دَرَكُ
وطَّنتُها للَّذي تَلقاهُ مِن غَرَقٍ ²² لمَّا أَحَسَّ بِهُلكِ المركِبِ العَرَكُ
يا طائِرًا مِن سُجونِ الدَّهرِ في قَفَصٍ ²² لِتُذبَحَنَّ فلا سِجنٌ وَلا شَرَكُ
تُكسى الوُجوهُ جَمالاً ثُمَّ تُسلَبُهُ ²² ويُجمَعُ المالُ حِرصًا ثُمَّ يُتَرَّكُ
والعيشُ أَيْنٌ وَفي مَثوى امرِئٍ دَعَةٌ ²² واللهُ فَردٌ وشِرْبُ الموتِ مُشتَرَكُ

----------


## فتح البارى

قال الحافظ أبو الكرم خميس بن علي بن أحمد بن علي بن الحسن الْحَوْزِي (510 هـ):
إذا مـا تعلّق بالأشعري ... أنـاس وقالوا: وثيق العُرى
وطائفة رأت الإعتـزال ... صوابـا، وما هوَ فيما ترى
وأخرى روافضُ لا تستحق ... إذا ذُكـر الناس أن تُذكرا
فنحن معاشر أهل الحديث ... علقْـنا بأذيال خير الورى
فمن لـم يكن دأبه دأبنا ... فنحن وأحـمـد منه بـرا
قال الحافظ الذهبي عنه:«وله شعر جيد، فمنه: ...» فذكره
تاريخ الإسلام
وقال أيضا:
تركت مقالات الكـلام جميعها ... لـمبتدع يدعو بهن إلى الردى
ولازمت أَصحاب الحديث لأنهم ... دعـاة إلى سبل المكارم والهدى
وهل ترك الإنسان في الدين غاية ... إذا قـال قلَّدتُ النبيَّ محمَّـدا
الوافي بالوفيات

----------


## ملك النشيطة

_بارك الله فيك اخي 
قصيدة في قمة الروعة_

----------


## عدنان البخاري

· الشَّريف الرَّضِي:
ولقد مَــرَرتُ على ديارِهِــمُ * * وطُلــولُهـــا بِيَدِ البِــلَى نَهْــبُ
فوَقَفْتُ حتى ضَجَّ من لَغَبٍ * * نِضْوِي ولَجَّ بَعَذْليَ الرَّكْبُ
وتَلَفَّتَت عَيْنِي فَمُذْ خَفِيَت * * عنها الطُّلولُ تَلَفَّتَ القَلْبُ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* ابن الرُّومي:سأُثْلِجُ باصطناع العُرْف صدري * * * وأُعدِمُ كاهلي ثِقَلَ الذُّنوبِ
وأُحسِنُ لا بحظِّك بل بحــظِّي * * * ولَلْإحســانُ آنسُ للقُلــوبِ
إذا ذَكَــرتْ أيــاديَها نفــــــوسٌ * * * أفاقَتْ من مُعالجــة الكروبِ
وآمــنُ ما يكــونُ المــرءُ يومــــًا * * * إذا لبس الحذارَ من الخطوبِ
أمـــورٌ أقْبَلَــتْ بعــد التَّـــوَلِّي * * * وشمسٌ أشرقَتْ بعد الغروبِ
ومن يكُ ذُخــرُهُ رمحـًا وسيفًا * * * فنصـرُ اللهِ ذُخـرِي للحـروبِ

----------


## علي الغامدي

ماشاء الله ياشيخ عدنان اختيارات موفقه بارك الله فيك

* أبو العلاء المعرِّي: 
لا تأسفنَّ على شيءٍ تُفاتُ به ²² فقد تساوى لديكَ الجَونُ والكَرِكُ
نَفسي أُخاطِبُ وَالدُنِّيا لها غِيَرٌ ²² وفي الحِمامِ إذا طالَ المَدى دَرَكُ
وطَّنتُها للَّذي تَلقاهُ مِن غَرَقٍ ²² لمَّا أَحَسَّ بِهُلكِ المركِبِ العَرَكُ
يا طائِرًا مِن سُجونِ الدَّهرِ في قَفَصٍ ²² لِتُذبَحَنَّ فلا سِجنٌ وَلا شَرَكُ
تُكسى الوُجوهُ جَمالاً ثُمَّ تُسلَبُهُ ²² ويُجمَعُ المالُ حِرصًا ثُمَّ يُتَرَّكُ
والعيشُ أَيْنٌ وَفي مَثوى امرِئٍ دَعَةٌ ²² واللهُ فَردٌ وشِرْبُ الموتِ مُشتَرَكُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* جزاكم الله خيرا، ولكن أين اختياراتك الموفقة التي غربت من زمن؟ عسى أن يكون خيرًا؟
___________* ابن الرومي:وسائلين بحالي كيف صُورتُها؟ *** فقلت: قد نَطَقَت حالي لمن عقلا 
قالوا: أتأملُ مأمولًا؟ فقلتُ لهم: *** يؤمِّل المرءُ ما لم يبلغِ الأمَلا!
مثلُ المسافرِ لا ينفكُّ من سفرٍ *** حتى إذا هو وافَى رَحْلَه نزلا!

----------


## علي الغامدي

أبشر ياشيخ وهذه لأبو تمام:-

قُلْ لابنِ طَوْقٍ رَحَى سَعْدٍ إذا خَبَطَتْ
 نوائبُ الدهرِ أعلاها وأسفلها
أصبَحْتَ حاتِمَها جُوداً وأحنَفَها
 حِلْماً وكيسَها عِلْماً ودَغْفَلها
مالي أرى الحُجرة َ الفيحاءَ مقفَلَة
 عني وقدْ طالما استفتحتُ مُقفَلَها!
كأَنَّها جَنَّة ُ الفِرْدَوس مُعرِضَة
 ً وليسَ لي عملٌ زاكٍ فأدخُلَها

----------


## علي الغامدي

البحتري

خيال يعتريني في المنام
 لسكرَى اللحظِ فاتنةِ القوامِ
 لعلوةَ إنها شجن لنفسي
 وبَلبَال لقلبي المستهام
 سلام الله كلَّ صباح يومٍ
 عليك ومن يبلغ لي سلامي
 لقد غادرت في قلبي سقاما
 بما في مقلتيك من السهامِ
 أأتخذ العراقَ هوى ودارا
 ومن أهواه في أرضِ الشآم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* بشار بن برد:
إن يحسدوني فإنِّي غيرُ لائِمِهِم * * قبلي مِن الناس أهلُ الفَضلِ قد حُسِدوا
فـــــــدامَ لي ولهم ما بيْ وما بِهِمُ * * وماتَ أكثرُنـــا غيظًــا بما يَجِدُ
أنا الذي وجــــدوني في حُلوقِهِمُ * * لا أرتقي صعــــدًا منها وأُزْدَرَدُ
وما أُؤَمِّــــلُ مِن أمـــرٍ يســـوؤُهُمُ * * وعِندي لهـــم مِن مِثلِهِ مَــــدَدُ!

----------


## علي الغامدي

إن يحسدوني فإنِّي غيرُ لائِمِهِم * * قبلي مِن الناس أهلُ الفَضلِ قد حُسِدوا
فـــــــدامَ لي ولهم ما بيْ وما بِهِمُ * * وماتَ أكثرُنـــا غيظًــا بما يَجِدُ
أنا الذي وجــــدوني في حُلوقِهِمُ * * لا أرتقي صعــــدًا منها وأُزْدَرَدُ
وما أُؤَمِّــــلُ مِن أمـــرٍ يســـوؤُهُمُ * * وعِندي لهـــم مِن مِثلِهِ مَــــدَدُ!

هذا صار ورطه ياشيخ رحم الله بشار بن برد قفل عليهم وأحكم

----------


## علي الغامدي

المتنبي

وَأطْمَعَ عَامِرَ البُقْيَا عَلَيْهَا 
                    وَنَزّقَها احتِمالُكَ وَالوَقَارُ 

وَغَيّرَها التّرَاسُلُ والتّشاكي
وَأعْجَبَهَا التّلَبُّبُ وَالمُغَارُ

جِيادٌ تَعْجَزُ الأرْسانُ عَنْها                   
                    وَفُرْسانٌ تَضِيقُ بها الدّيَارُ  
 
وكانَتْ بالتّوَقّفِ عَنْ رَداهَا
نُفُوساً في رَداهَا تُسْتَشَارُ

----------


## علي الغامدي

أريد  من  زمني  ذا  أن  يبلغني    "  ....      " ما  ليس  يبلغه  من  نفسه  الزمن
 لا تلق دهرك  إلا  غير  مكترث    "  ....      " مادام يصحب  فيه  روحك    البدن
 فما يدوم سرور  ما  سررت  به    " ....       "  ولا  يرد  عليك  الفائت     الحزن
 مما  أضر  بأهل  العشق   أنهم     "   ....     " هووا وما عرفوا الدنيا وما    فطنوا
 تفنى   عيونهم   دمعا   وأنفسهم   "  ....      " في  إثر  كل  قبيح  وجهه    حسن
 تحملوا   حملتكم   كل   ناجية      "   ....     "  فكل  بين   علي   اليوم   مؤتمن
 ما في هوادجكم من مهجتي عوض " ....       " إن مت شوقا  ولا  فيها  لها    ثمن

----------


## علي الغامدي

شَوْقٌ إلَيكِ، تَفيضُ منهُ الأدمُعُ،*******       وَجَوًى عَلَيكِ، تَضِيقُ منهُ الأضلعُ  

 وَهَوًى تُجَدّدُهُ اللّيَالي، كُلّمَا            ******** قَدُمتْ، وتُرْجعُهُ السّنُونَ، فيرْجعُ  

 إنّي، وما قَصَدَ الحَجيجُ، وَدونَهم     ******** خَرْقٌ تَخُبُّ بها الرّكابُ، وتُوضِعُ  

 أُصْفيكِ أقصَى الوُدّ، غَيرَ مُقَلِّلٍ،**********        إنْ كانَ أقصَى الوُدّ عندَكِ يَنفَعُ  

 وأرَاكِ أحْسَنَ مَنْ أرَاهُ، وإنْ بَدا       ********* مِنكِ الصّدُودُ، وبَانَ وَصْلُكِ أجمعُ  

 يَعتَادُني طَرَبي إلَيكِ، فَيَغْتَلي **********            وَجْدي، وَيَدعوني هَوَاكِ، فأتْبَعُ  

 كَلِفٌ بحُبّكِ، مُولَعٌ، وَيَسُرُّني**********              أنّي امْرُؤٌ كَلِفٌ بحُبّكِ، مُولَعُ

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

وهذه ارجوزة لطيفة للشيخ الأديب محمّد بوسلامة الجزائري نزيل العاصمة في مقاله المنشور على الألوكة بعنوان ( مشارق الأنوار .. ) :

إذا رأيت نور دفلى في ظلل


*........................ وغصنها ببرد حسن اشتمل*



*فلا تظنّ طعمها طعم العسل*


*....................... بل سمّها في حسنها وكم قتل*



*ومثلها أصاح عند من عقل*


*...................... حسناء شان حسنها قبح العمل*



*ألبسها الجمال من أبهى الحلل*


*..................... حتّى بدت كقمر قد اكتمل*



*فشغفت قلب المتيّم فزل*


*..................... وليس بعد أن غوى تجدي الحيل*



*فلم ينل من حسنها إلاّ العلل*


*................... فطال سقمه وقد طال الأمل*



*فكن من الدّفلى ومنها في وجل*


*................... واضرب لها من شجر الدّفلى المثل*


وليعذرني الشيخ عدنان وليتفضّل بقبول الإشهار المجّاني

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما خيرا ونفع بكما._________إذا أنت عبت الناس عابوا وأكثروا *** عليك، وأبدوا منك ما كان يُستَرُ
وقد قال في بعض الأقاويل قائل *** له منطق فيه كلام مُحَبَّرُ:
إذا ما ذكرت الناس فاترك عيوبهم *** فلا عيب إلَّا دون ما منك يُذكرُ
فإن عِبْتَ قومًا بالذي ليس فيهم *** فذلك عند الله والناس أكبرُ
وإن عِبْتَ قومًا بالذي فيك مثلُه *** فكيف يعيب العُورَ من هو أعْورُ؟!
وكيف يعيب الناس من عَيْبُ نفسه *** أشدُّ إذا عَدَّ العيوب وأنكرُ؟
متى تلتمس للناس عيبًا تجد لهم *** عيوبًا، ولكنَّ الذي فيك أكثرُ
فسالمهمُ بالكفِّ عنهم، فإنَّهم *** بعيبك من عينيك أهدى وأبصرُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

يا نائمين تيقَّظوا من نومكم *** لم يبق من قرب الحبيب سباتُ
يا معرضين عن الكريم تعرَّضوا *** فلِرَبكم في دهركم نفحاتُ
خلوا الغرور فكل شيء هالكٌ *** لا شك إلا الله والطاعاتُ
أين الجبابرة الفراعنة التي *** ضاقت لعظم جيوشها الفلواتُ؟
أين الملوك السالفون ومدحهم *** أين البنود السود والراياتُ؟
بل أين ذو القرنين من دانت له الـ *** ـآفاق والبلدان والظلماتُ؟
جُزْ في ديارهم وسائل عنهمُ *** يخبرك أنهمُ جميعًا ماتوا
لله كم تحت الثرى من أمةٍ *** راحت وملء فؤادها حسراتُ
كانوا وكانت في الحمى أوقاتهم *** ماتوا وماتت معهم الأوقاتُ
يبكي الزمان عليهمُ متأسِّفًا *** وتفيض من أجفانه العبراتُ
بالأمس كانوا في المنازل كلهم *** واليوم هم تحت التراب رفاتُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

لا تـأتـينَّ نذالـــــــــةً لمنـالــةٍ *** فليأتينَّك رزقُــك المقــــــدورُ
واعْلَم بأنَّك آخذٌ كل الذي *** لك في الكتاب مُحَبَّر مسطـورُ
واللهِ ما زاد امرءًا في رزقــه *** حرصٌ، ولا أزْرَى به التَّقصيرُ

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

علمتني الحياة أن أتلقى كل ألوانها رضا ً وقبولا

ورأيت الرضا يخفف أثقا لي ويلقي على المآسي سدولا

ولذي ألهم الرضا لا تراه أبد الدهر حاسدا ً أو عذولا

أنا راض ٍ بكل ما كتب لله ومزج إليه حمدا ً جزيلا

أنا راض ٍ بكل صنف من النا س لئيما ً ألفيته أو نبيلا

لست أخشى من اللئيم أذاه لا * ولن أسأل النبيل فتيلا

فسح الله في فؤادي فلا أر ضى من الحب والوداد بديلا

في فؤادي لكل ضيف مكان ٌ فكن الضيف مؤنسا ً أو ثقيلا

* * * * * * * *

ضل من يحسب الرضا عن هوان ٍ أو يراه على النفاق دليلا

فالرضا نعمة ٌ من الله لم يسـ ـعد بها في العباد إلا قليلا

والرضا آية البراءة والإيـ ـمان بالله ناصرا ً ووكيلا

علمتني الحياء أن لها طعـ ـمين مرا ً* وسائغا ً معسولا

فتعودت حالتيها قريرا ً وألفت التغيير والتبديلا

أيها الناس كلنا شارب الكأ سين إن علقما ً وإن سلسبيلا

نحن كالروض نضرة وذبولا ً نحن كالنجم مطلعا ً وأفولا

نحن كالريح ثورة وسكونا ً نحن كالمزن ممسكا ً وهطولا

نحن كالظن صادقا ً وكذوبا ً نحن كالحظ منصفا ً وخذولا

* * * * * * * *

قد تسري الحياة عني فتبدي سخريات الورى قبيلا ً قبيلا

فأراها مواعظا ً ودروسا ً ويراها سواي خطبا ً جليلا

أمعن الناس في مخادعة النفـ ـس وضلوا بصائرا ً وعقولا

عبدوا الجاه والنضار وعينا ً من عيون المها وخدا ً أسيلا

الأديب الضعيف جاها ً ومالا ً ليس إلا مثرثرا ً مخبولا

والعتل القوي جاها ً ومالا ً هو أهدى هدى ً وأقوم قيلا

وإذا غادة ٌ تجلت عليهم خشعوا أو تبتلوا تبتيلا

وتلوا سورة الهيام وغنوها وعافوا القرآن والإنجيلا

لا يريدون آجلا ً من ثواب الله إن الإنسان كان عجولا

فتنة عمت المدينة والقر ية لم تعف فتية ً أو كهولا

وإذا ما انبريت للوعظ قالوا : لست ربا ً ولا بعثت رسولا

أرأيت الذي يكذب بالد ين ولا يرهب الحساب الثقيلا

* * * * * * * *

أكثر الناس يحكمون على النا س* وهيهات أن يكونوا عدولا

فلكم لقبوا البخيل كريما ً ولكم لقبوا الكريم بخيلا

ولكم أعطو المُلِحّ فأغنوا ولكم لأهملوا العفيف الخجولا

رب عذراء ٍ حرة ً وصموها وبغيٍّ قد صوروها بتولا

وقطيع اليدين ظلما ً ولصٍّ أشبع الناسُ كفه تقبيلا

وسجين ٍ صبوا عليه نكالا ً وسجين ٍ مدلل ٍ تدليلا

جل من قلد الفرنجة منا قد أساء التقليد والتمثيلا

فأخذنا الخبيث منهم ولم نقـ ـبس من الطيبات إلا قليلا

يوم سن ّ الفرنجة كذبة إبريـ ـل * غدا كل عمرنا إبريلا

نشروا الرجس مجملا ً فنشرنا ه كتابا ً مفصلا ً تفصيلا

* * * * * * * *

علمتني الحياة أن الهوى سيـ ـل ٌ * فمن ذا الذي يرد السيولا

ثم قالت : والخير في الكون باق ٍ بل أرى الخير فيه أصلا ًً أصيلا

إن تر الشر مستفيضا ً فهون لا يحب الله اليؤوس الملولا

ويطول الصراع بين النقيضيـ ـن ويطوي الزمان جيلا فجيلا

فذليل ٌ بالأمس صار عزيزا ً وعزيز بالأمس صار ذليللاً

ولقد ينهض العليل سليما ً ولقد يسقط السليم عليلا

رب جوعان ٍ يشتهي فسحة العمـ ـر * وشبعان ٍ يستحث الرحيلا

وتظل الأرحام تدفع قابيـ ـلا فيردي ببغيه هابيلا

ونشيد السلام يتلوه سفا حون سنوا الخراب والتقتيلا

وحقوق الإنسان لوحة رسا م ٍ أجاد التزوير والتضليلا

صور ما سرحت ُ بالعين فيها وبفكري إلا خشيت الذهولا

* * * * * * * *

قال صحبي : نراك تشكو جروحا ً أين لحن الرضا رخيما ً جميلا

قلت : أما جروح نفسي فقد عو دتها بلسم الرضا لتزولا

غير أن السكوت عن جرح قومي ليس إلا التقاعس المرذولا

لست أرضى لأمة ٍ أنبتتني خـُـلـُـقـا ً شائها ً وقدرا ً ضئيلا

لست أرضى تحاسدا ً أو شقاقا ً لست أرضى تخالا أو خمولا

أنا أبغي لها الكرامة والمجـ ـد وسيفا ً على العدا مسلولا

علمتني الحياة أني إن عشـ ـت لنفسي أعش حقيرا ً هزيلا

علمتني الحياة أني مهما أتعلم فلا أزال جهول



محمد مصطفى حمام

----------


## فتح البارى

◘ قال أبو بكر أحمد بن مروان الدينوري ( 333هـ) في "المجالسة وجواهر العلم":
  أَنْشَدَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي الدُّنْيَا [281 هـ]:
مَـا أَكْثَـرَ الْإِخْوَانَ حِينَ تَعُدُّهُـمْ ... وَأَقَـلَّ أَهْـلَ الصِّدْقِ حِينَ تُجَرِّبُ
وَإِذَا حَسَبْتَ ذَوِي الثِّقَاتِ وَجَدْتَهُمْ ... بَعْـدَ الْحِسَابِ أَقَـلَّ مِمَّا تَحْسِبُ
وَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ صَوَابَ أَمْـرٍ مُشْكِـلٍ ... فَتَـأَنَّ أَمْـرَكَ فَالتَّـأَنِّي أَصْـوَبُ

----------


## شيرين عابدين

مسألة مبدأ ..!  
قال لزوجه: اسكتي . و قال لابنه: انكتم. 
صوتكما يجعلني مشوش التفكير. 
لا تنبسا بكلمةٍ أريد أن أكتب عن 
حرية التعبير ! 

أحمد مطر

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* قال ابن هُبَيرة:يَلذُّ نَدَى الدُّنيا الغنيُّ ويطربُ *** ويزهدُ فيها الألمعيُّ المجرِّبُ!
وما عرفَ الأيَّامَ والنَّاسَ عاقلٌ *** ووُفِّقَ إلَّا كان في الموتِ يرغبُ
إلى الله أشكو هِمَّةً لَعِبَت بها *** أباطيلُ آمالٍ تغُرُّ وتَخْلُبُ
فَوَا عَجَبًا مِن عاقلٍ يعرفُ الدُّنَا *** فيصبحُ فيها بعد ذلك يَرْغَبُ!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> * قال ابن هُبَيرة:يَلذُّ نَدَى الدُّنيا الغنيُّ ويطربُ *** ويزهدُ فيها الألمعيُّ المجرِّبُ!
> وما عرفَ الأيَّامَ والنَّاسَ عاقلٌ *** ووُفِّقَ إلَّا كان في الموتِ يرغبُ
> إلى الله أشكو هِمَّةً لَعِبَت بها *** أباطيلُ آمالٍ تغُرُّ وتَخْلُبُ
> فَوَا عَجَبًا مِن عاقلٍ يعرفُ الدُّنَا *** فيصبحُ فيها بعد ذلك يَرْغَبُ!


الله أكبر ... لا إله إلا الله ...
دخلت لأشكرك على هذه الأبيات التي تعبر عن لسان حالي ...
غير أني لست ألمعياً ... بل أحسست  بصدق ما يقول ابن هبيرة ... رحمه الله تعالى ...
وجزاك الله خيراً شيخنا عدنان

----------


## أبو مريم السني

وقال الشافعي رحمه الله:
 
الدهر يومان ذا أمن وذا خطـر *** والعيش عيشان ذا صفو وذا كدر أما ترى البحر تعلو فوقه جيف *** وتستقر بأقصى قاعـه الـدرر
وفي السماء نجوم لا عداد لهـا *** وليس يكسف إلا الشمس والقمر

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الله أكبر ... لا إله إلا الله ...
> دخلت لأشكرك على هذه الأبيات التي تعبر عن لسان حالي ...
> غير أني لست ألمعياً ... بل أحسست بصدق ما يقول ابن هبيرة ... رحمه الله تعالى ...
> وجزاك الله خيراً شيخنا عدنان


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإياكم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلنا ذاك الرجل.. ولا يزال المرء يترنح في هذه الدنيا!
__________________ 
* الأبيوردي:
ومَنْ عَلِقَ العَفافُ بِبُرْدَتَيْهِ * * * رأى هُجْرانَ غانِيَةٍ وِصالَا
فلَمْ أسَلِ المَعاصِمَ عن سوارٍ * * * ولا عن حَجْلها القَصَبَ الخِدالا
ولولا نَوْشَةُ الأيَّامِ منِّي * * * لَما نَعِمَ اللِّئامُ لَدَيَّ بالا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> * الأبيوردي:
> ومَنْ عَلِقَ العَفافُ بِبُرْدَتَيْهِ * * * رأى هُجْرانَ غانِيَةٍ وِصالَا
> فلَمْ أسَلِ المَعاصِمَ عن سوارٍ * * * ولا عن حَجْلها القَصَبَ الخِدالا
> ولولا نَوْشَةُ الأيَّامِ منِّي * * * لَما نَعِمَ اللِّئامُ لَدَيَّ بالا


الله أكبر ...

----------


## فتح البارى

قال ابن الوردي -رحمه الله-
وكم من صديقٍ صَدُوقِ الْوُدِّ تَحْسَبُهُ ... في راحةٍ وَلَدَيْهِ الهـمُّ النَّكَـدُ
 لا تَـغْبِطَـنَّ بني الدنيا بنعمَتِـهِمْ ... فَرَاحَةُ القلب لم يظفر بها أحَـدُ

----------


## أبو بكر يحي السطائفي

وهذه أيضا من روائع شعر أبي فراس الحمداني رحمه الله قالها وهو في السجن عندما سمع هديل حمامة على شجرة عالية قرب سجنه :

أقول وقد ناحت بقربي حمـامة 
= أيا جارتا لو تشـعرين بحـــالي 

معاذ الهوى ما ذقت طارقة النوى
= ولا خطرت منك الهـموم ببالــي

أتحمل محزون الفــؤاد قــــوادم 
= على غصن نـائي المسافة عالي

تعالي تري روحا لــدي ضعيفة 
= تـردد فى جـسم يـعـذب بــالـــي 

أيا جارتا ما أنصف الدهر بيننا 
= تعــالي أقـاسمـك الهموم تعــالــي

أيضحك مأسور وتبكي طليقة
= ويـسكت محـزون وينـدب سـالــي

لقد كنت أولي منك بالدمع مقلة 
= ولــكن دمعي في الحوادث غالـي

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* ابن المقرِّب العيوني:طَما بَحرُ الهُمومِ بِهِ فَمادا *** وَعَوَّضَهُ مِنَ الغمضِ السُهادا
أَلَا خِلٌّ على الأيامِ نَدبٌ *** يُشاطِرُني الصَّبابَةَ والسُهادا
أُعاهِدُهُ بأن لا خانَ عهدًا *** وَلا جَعَلَ المحالَ له عَتادا
وأنّى لي بذاكَ وهَل كَحُرٍّ *** أخي ثِقَةٍ إذا ما الأمرُ آدَا
وأُقسِمُ لو طَمِعتُ به بِمصرٍ *** لَجُبتُ لهُ الغَوائِرَ والنِّجادا
فقد قَضَّيتُ عُمري في أُناسٍ *** يَرَونَ الغدرَ دِينًا واعتِقادا
كأنَّي بينهُم نِضوٌ يُعاني *** وقد أفضى بِجَرَّتِهِ ازدِرادا
أَهيمُ ولا أَريمُ حذارَ أمرٍ *** يهيجُ بِحامِلِ الدَّاءِ الغِدَادا
أُريهِم مَنطِقًا عَيًّا وإنِّي *** لَأُفحِمُ في بلاغَتِهِ زِيادا
وأُغْضِي ناظِري حتى كأنِّي *** حَديثُ عمىً يُحرِّجُ أن يُقادا
ونارُ الزَّندِ تُدركُها لِحاظي *** وإن لم يُورِ قادِحُهُ الزِنادا
وأُبدي فيهِمُ صَمَماً وَسَمعي *** يُحِسُّ النَّملَ إِذ يُخفي السَوادا
سأُرحِلُها مُجَلَّلَةً بِعَزمٍ *** إذا يُدْعى هَلا وَهَبٍ تَمادَى
وأُقحِمُها المَهالِكَ لا أُبالي *** أَغَيًّا كان ذلك أم رشادا
ففي عُرْضِ البَسيطَةِ لي مَجالٌ *** إذا مُتأَجِّمٌ أَلِفَ الوسادا
فإن أُدرِكْ مُنايَ فكم هُمام *** أفادَ المجدَ أن جابَ البلادا
وإن أهلك فقد أَبلَيْتُ عُذرًا *** أقومُ به ولم آلُ اجتهادا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* محمود الوراق:فلا تَجزَع وإن أعْسَرتَ يومًا * * * فقد أيسرْتَ في الزَّمَنِ الطَّويلِ
ولا تَيْأَس فإنَّ اليَأسَ كُفرٌ * * * لعَلَّ اللهَ يُغني عن قليلِ
ولا تَظْنُن بِرَبِّكَ ظنَّ سَوءٍ * * * فإنَّ اللهَ أَوْلَى بالجَميلِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ياراقدَ اللَّيل انْتبِه *** إنَّ الخُطوب لها سرَى
ثِقة الفتى بزَمَانه *** ثِقةٌ محلَّلةُ العُرَى

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أبو العتاهية:أتدري أيّ ذُلٍّ في السؤالِ *** وفي بَذلِ الوُجوهِ إلى الرجالِ
يَعِزُّ على التَنَزُّهِ مَن رعاهُ *** ويستغني العفيفُ بغيرِ مالِ
إذا كانَ النَوالُ بِبَذلِ وَجهي *** فلا قُرِّبتُ مِن ذاكَ النَوالِ
معاذَ الله مِن خُلُقٍ دَنيءٍ *** يكونُ الفضلُ فيهِ عَلَيَّ لا لي
تَوَقَّ يدًا تكونُ عليك فضلًا *** فصانِعُها إليك عليك عالِ
يَدٌ تعلو يدًا بِجَميلِ فِعلٍ *** كما عَلَتِ اليمينُ على الشِمالِ
وُجوهُ العَيشِ مِن سَعَةٍ وَضيقٍ *** وحسبُكَ والتَوَسُّعَ في الحَلالِ
أتُنكِرُ أن تكون أخا نعيمٍ *** وأنت تَصيفُ في فَيِءِ الظِلالِ
وأنتَ تُصيبُ قوتَكَ في عَفافٍ *** ورَيّا إن ظَمِئتَ مِن الزُلالِ
متى تُمسي ونُصبِحُ مُستَريحًا *** وأنت الدهرَ لا تَرضى بِحالِ
تُكابِدُ جمعَ شيءٍ بعد شيءٍ *** وتبغي أن تكون رَخِيَّ بالِ
وقد يَجري قليلُ المالِ مَجْرَى *** كثيرِ المالِ في سدِّ الخِلالِ
إذا كان القليلُ يَسُدُّ فَقري *** ولم أجدِ الكثير فلا أبالي
هي الدُنيا رأيتُ الحُبَّ فيها *** عواقِبُهُ التفرُّقُ عن تَقالِ
تُسَرُّ إذا نَظَرتَ إلى هلالٍ *** ونقصُكَ أن نَظَرتَ إلى الهلالِ

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكم الله خيرا .
كم احب هذه الأبيات التي أتحفتمونا بها .....
أعتبرها من أروع ما قرأت ، وما أطبق في الحياة ...
إذا كانَ النَوالُ بِبَذلِ وَجهي *** فلا قُرِّبتُ مِن ذاكَ النَوالِ
معاذَ الله مِن خُلُقٍ دَنيءٍ *** يكونُ الفضلُ فيهِ عَلَيَّ لا لي
تَوَقَّ يدًا تكونُ عليك فضلًا *** فصانِعُها إليك عليك عالِ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيكِ..
لا شكَّ أنَّ كثيرًا من أبيات أبي العتاهية لها عبرةٌ في حياة المرء.

* أبوالطَّيِّب:
نُعِدُّ المَشرَفِيَّةَ وَالعَوالي *** وتقتُلُنا المَنونُ بِلا قِتالِ
ونَرتَبِطُ السَوابِقَ مُقرَباتٍ *** وما يُنجينَ مِن خَبَبِ اللَّيالي
ومَن لم يَعشَقِ الدُنيا قديمًا؟! *** ولكن سبيل إلى الوِصالِ!
نصيبُكَ في حَياتِكَ مِن حَبيبٍ *** نصيبُكَ في مَنامِكَ مِن خَيالِ
رماني الدَّهرُ بِالأرزاءِ حتّى *** فُؤادي في غِشاءٍ مِن نِبالِ
فَصِرتُ إذا أصابَتني سِهامٌ *** تكسَّرَتِ النِصالُ على النِصالِ
وهانَ فما أُبالي بالرَزايا *** لأنّي ما انتَفَعتُ بأن أُبالي
وهذا أوَّلُ الناعين طُرًّا *** لِأَوَّلِ مَيتَةٍ في ذا الجلالِ
وما أحدٌ يُخَلَّدُ في البرايا *** بل الدُنيا تؤولُ إلى زوالِ
أطابَ النَفسَ أنَّكَِ مُتَّ موتًا *** تَمَنَّتهُ البَواقي والخَوالي
وزُلتَِ ولم تَرى يومًا كريهًا *** يُسَرُّ الروحُ فيه بِالزَوالِ
سقى مثواكَِ غادٍ في الغوادي *** نظيرُ نَوالِ كَفّكَِ في النَوالِ
لِساحيهِ على الأجداثِ حَفشٌ *** كَأَيدي الخَيلِ أَبصَرَتِ المَخالي
أُسائِلُ عَنكَِ بَعدَكَِ كُلَّ مَجدٍ *** وما عَهدي بِمَجدٍ عَنكِ خالي
يَمُرُّ بِقَبرِكَِ العافي فَيَبكي *** ويَشغَلُهُ البُكاءُ عن السُؤالِ
بِدارٍ كُلُّ ساكِنِها غَريبٌ *** طويلُ الهَجرِ مُنبَتُّ الحِبالِ
وأفجعُ مَن فَقَدنا مَن وَجَدْنا *** قُبَيلَ الفَقدِ مفقودَ المِثالِ
يُدَفِّنُ بعضُنا بعضًا وتَمشي *** أواخِرُنا على هامِ الأَوالي
وكم عينٍ مُقَبَّلَةِ النَواحي *** كحيلٌ بالجَنادِلِ والرِمالِ

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخوان الافاضل واخص الشيخ عدنان البخاري
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه الدرر المنتقاه وعلى هذا المجلس الذي لا يمل

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*قال مالك بن حريم الهمداني:* *وإني لأستحي من المشي أبتغي * *إلى غير ذي المجد المؤثل مطمعا*
*وأكرم نفسي عن امورٍ كثيرةٍ * *حفاظاً وانهى شحها أن تطلعا*
*وأخذ للمولى إذا ضيم حقه * *من الاعيط الآبي إذا ما تمنعا*
*فأن يك شاب الراس مني فأنني * *أبيت على نفسي مناقب أربعا*
*فواحدة: أن لا أبيت بغـرة * *إذا ما سوام الحي الحولي تضوعا*
*وثانية: أن لا أصمت كلـبنا * *إذا نزل الأضياف حرصاً لنودعا*
*وثالثة: أن لا تقـذّع جارتي* *إذا كان جار القوم فيهم مقذعا*
*ورابعة: أن لا أحجل قـدرنا* *على لحمها حين الشتاء لنشبعا*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* آمين، وجزاك خيرًا على المشاركة النافعة.
* ابن هُبَيرة:وقتٌ يفـــوتُ وأشغـالٌ مُعَــــوِّقةٌ *** وضَعْفُ عَـزْمٍ ودارٌ شـأنُهَا الغِــيَرُ
والنَّاسُ ركضًا إلى مأوَى مصارعِهِم *** وليس عندهم مِن ركضِهِمْ خَبَرُ
تسعى بهم حادثاتٌ مِن نُفُوسِهِمُ *** فيبلغون إلى المهْوَى ومَا شعَرُوا
والجهلُ أصلُ فسادِ النَّاسِ كُلِّهِمُ *** والجهلُ أصلٌ عليه يُخْلَقُ البَشَرُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* ابن سنان الخفاجي:ومُشَتَّتِ العَزَماتِ يُنفِقُ عُمرَهُ *** حَيرانَ لا ظَفَرٌ ولا إخفاقُ
أملٌ يلوحُ اليأسُ في أثنائِهِ *** وغِنى يَشِفُّ وراءَهُ الإملاقُ
يَمري غَفافَةَ ثروةٍ لو أنَّها *** نومٌ لما شَعَرَت به الأحداقُ
وَتَروقُهُ خُدَعُ المُنى فَكَأَنَّها *** حَقٌّ وكاذبُ وعدِها ميثاقٌ
أَثْرى اللِّئامُ وجدُّهُ بِنَسيئَةٍ *** عذراء ما فَطِنَت بِها الأرزاقُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

يا ساكني البطحاء هل من عودةٍ ** أحيا بها يا ساكني البطحاء؟
إن ينقضي صبري فليس بمنقض ** وجدي القديم بكم ولا برحائي
يا لائمي في حبِّ مَن مِن أجله ** قد جدَّ بي وجدي وعزَّ عزائي
هلا نَهاك نُهاك عن لوم امرىءٍ ** لم يُلف غير منعّمٍ بشقاء
لو تَدْرِ فيم عَذَلْتني لعَذَرتني ** خفّضْ عليك وخلّني وبلائي
فلنازلي سرح المربّع فالشُّبيـ ** ـكة فالثَّنيّة من شِعاب كداء
ولحاضري البيت الحرام وعا ** مري تلك الخيام وزائري الحثماء
ولفتية الحرم المريع وجيرة الـ ** ـحيّ المنيع تلفّتي وعنائي
وتذكري (أجياد) وِردي في الضُحى ** وتهجّدي في اللّيلة اللّيلاء
وعلى مقامي بالمقام أقام في ** جسمي السّقام ولات حين شفاء
عمري ولو قُلِبَت بطاح مسيله ** قلبًا لقلبي الري بالحصباء
وربوعه أربى أجل وربيعُه ** طربي وصارف أزمة اللَّأواء
وجباله لي مربع ورماله ** لي مرتعٌ وظلاله أفيائي
وشعابه لي جَنة وقبابه ** لي جُنَّة وعلى صفاه صفائي
حيَّا الحَيَا تلك المنازل والرُّبى ** وسقى الوليُّ مواطن الآلاء
وسقى المشاعر والمحصّب من مِنى ** سحًّا وجاد مواقف الأنضاء
ما أعجب الأيام توجب للفتى ** منحًا وتمنحه بسلب عطاء!
يا هل لماضي عيشنا من عودةٍ ** يومًا وأسمح بعده ببقائي!

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*وليس ينال المجد من كان همه *** طروق الأغاني واعتناق الحبائب**
**ولا**بلغ العلياء إلا أبن حرة *** قليل أفتكار في وقوع العواقب**
**جريءُُ على الأعداء**مرُُ مذاقه *** بعيد المدى جمٌ الندى والمواهب*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال طرفه بن العبد:
أَرَى قَبْـرَ نَحَّـامٍ بَخِيْـلٍ بِمَالِـهِ = كَقَبْـرِ غَوِيٍّ فِي البَطَالَـةِ مُفْسِـدِ
تَـرَى جُثْوَنَيْنِ مِن تُرَابٍ عَلَيْهِمَـا = صَفَـائِحُ صُمٌّ مِنْ صَفِيْحٍ مُنَضَّــدِ
أَرَى المَوْتَ يَعْتَامُ الكِرَامَ ويَصْطَفِـي = عَقِيْلَـةَ مَالِ الفَاحِـشِ المُتَشَـدِّدِ
أَرَى العَيْشَ كَنْزاً نَاقِصاً كُلَّ لَيْلَـةٍ = وَمَا تَنْقُـصِ الأيَّامُ وَالدَّهْرُ يَنْفَـدِ
لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّ المَوتَ مَا أَخْطَأَ الفَتَـى = لَكَالطِّـوَلِ المُرْخَى وثِنْيَاهُ بِاليَـدِ

----------


## خزانة الأدب

أمير الشُّعراء أحمد شوقي
تحيَّة السيد نصير بطل مصر في رفع الأثقال 

شَرَفاً نُصَيرُ، ارْفَع جَبينَكَ عالِياً **  وَتَلَقَّ مِن أَوطانِكَ الإِكليلا
يَهنيكَ ما أُعطيتَ مِن إِكرامِها **  وَمُنِحتَ مِن عَطْفِ ابنِ إِسماعيلا
اليَومَ يَومُ السابِقينَ فَكُن فَتىً **  لَم يَبغِ مِن قَصَبِ الرِّهانِ بَديلا
وَإِذا جَرَيْتَ مَعَ السَوابِقِ فَاقْتَحِمْ **  غُرَراً تَسيلُ إِلى المَدى وَحُجولا
حَتّى يَراكَ الجَمعُ أَوَّلَ طالِعٍ **  وَيَرَوا عَلى أَعرافِكَ المِنديلا
هَذا زَمانٌ لا تَوَسُّطَ عِندَهُ **  يَبغي المُغامِرُ عالِياً وَجَليلا
كُن سابِقاً فيهِ أَوِ ابْقَ بِمَعزِلٍ **  لَيسَ التَوَسُّطُ لِلنُّبوغِ سَبيلا
يا قاهِرَ الغَربِ العَتيدِ مَلَأتَهُ **  بِثَناءِ مِصرَ عَلى الشِفاهِ جَميلا
قَلَّبْتَ فيهِ يَداً تَكادُ لِشِدَّةٍ **  في البَأسِ تَرفَعُ في الفَضاءِ الفِيلا
إِنَّ الَّذي خَلَقَ الحَديدَ وَبَأسَهُ **  جَعَلَ الحَديدَ لِساعِدَيكَ ذَليلا
زَحزَحْتَهُ فَتَخاذَلَتْ أَجلادُهُ **  وَطَرَحْتَهُ أَرْضاً فَصَلَّ صَليلا
لِمَ لا يَلينُ لَكَ الحَديدُ وَلَم تَزَلْ **  تَتلو عَلَيهِ وَتَقْرَأُ التَّنزيلا
الأَزْمَةُ اِشتَدَّت وَرانَ بَلاؤُها **  فَاِصدِم بِرُكنِكَ رُكنَها لِيَميلا
شَمْشُونُ أَنتَ وَقَد رَسَتْ أَركانُها **  فَتَمَشَّ في أَركانِها لِتَزولا
***
قُل لي نُصَيرُ وَأَنتَ بَرٌّ صادِقٌ **  أَحَمَلْتَ إِنساناً عَلَيكَ ثَقيلا
 أَحَمَلْتَ دَيْناً في حَياتِكَ مَرَّةً **  أَحَمَلتَ يَوماً في الضُلوعِ غَليلا
 أَحَمَلْتَ ظُلماً مِن قَريبٍ غادِرٍ **  أَو كاشِحٍ بِالأَمسِ كانَ خَليلا
 أَحَمَلْتَ مَنًّا بِالنَهارِ مُكَرَّراً **  وَاللَيلِ، مِن مُسْدٍ إِلَيكَ جَميلا
 أَحَمَلْتَ طُغيانَ اللَئيمِ إِذا اغتَنى **  أَو نالَ مِن جاهِ الأُمورِ قَليلا
 أَحَمَلْتَ في النادي الغَبِيَّ إِذا التَقى**  مِن سامِعيهِ الحَمدَ وَالتَبجيلا
تِلكَ الحَياةُ وَهَذِهِ أَثقالُها **  وُزِنَ الحَديدُ بِها فَعادَ ضَئيلا

الإبداع في الأبيات الأخبرة!!

----------


## أبو بكر يحي السطائفي

*قال القاضي عبدالوهاب المالكي*
*متى تصل العطاش إلى ارتواء*
*إذا استقت البحار من الركايا* 
*ومن يثني الأصاغر عن مراد*
*إذا جلس الأكـــــابر في الزوايا* 
*وإن ترفع الوضعاء يــــــــوما*
*على الرفعاء من أقسى البلايا* 
*إذا استوت الأسافل والأعالي*
*فــقد طابت منادمـــــــة المنايا*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ذو الرمة:ولما تلاقينا جرت من عيوننا *** دموع كففنا ماءها بالاصابعونلنا سقاطاً من حديثٍ كأنه *** جنى النحل ممزوجاً بماء الوقائع

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*قال بن عبد ربه الأندلسي: 

ألاّ إنّما الدُّنيا غضَارةُ أيكةٍ ... إذا أخضرَّ منها جانبٌ جفَّ جانبُ
هي الدَّار ما الآمال إلا فجائعٌ ... عليَها ولا اللذَّاتُ إلاّ مَصائب
وكم سَخِنَت بالأمس عَينٌ قَريرةٌ ... وقرَّت عُيونٌ دمعُها اليوم ساكب
فلا تَكتحل عيناك فيها بَعْبرٍة ... على ذاهب منها فإنك ذاهب*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *قال القاضي عبدالوهاب المالكي*
> *متى تصل العطاش إلى ارتواء*
> *إذا استقت البحار من الركايا* 
> *ومن يثني الأصاغر عن مراد*
> *إذا جلس الأكـــــابر في الزوايا* 
> *وإن ترفع الوضعاء يــــــــوما*
> *على الرفعاء من أقسى البلايا* 
> *إذا استوت الأسافل والأعالي*
> *فــقد طابت منادمـــــــة المنايا*


أحسنت أخي أبا بكر 




> *قال بن عبد ربه الأندلسي: 
> 
> ألاّ إنّما الدُّنيا غضَارةُ أيكةٍ ... إذا أخضرَّ منها جانبٌ جفَّ جانبُ
> هي الدَّار ما الآمال إلا فجائعٌ ... عليَها ولا اللذَّاتُ إلاّ مَصائب
> وكم سَخِنَت بالأمس عَينٌ قَريرةٌ ... وقرَّت عُيونٌ دمعُها اليوم ساكب
> فلا تَكتحل عيناك فيها بَعْبرٍة ... على ذاهب منها فإنك ذاهب*


أحسنت أخي ماجد

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيكم..
رُبَّ ذي طمرين نِضْوٍ *** يأمَنُ العَالَمُ شَرَّهُ
لا يُــــرى إلَّا غنيــًّا *** وهو لا يملكُ ذَرَّهْ
ثم لو أقسمَ في شيءٍ *** على اللهِ أَبَـــــــــرّ  َهْ

----------


## شيرين عابدين

هل من الحكمة، أن أهتك عِرض الكلمة، بهجاء الأنظمة؟
 كلمتي لو شتمتْ حكامنا .. ترجع لي مشتومة لا شاتمة.
 كيف أمضي في انتقامي .. دون تلويث كلامي؟
أحمد مطر

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أبو العلاء:والنَّفسُ تَسمُو فإن تَسغَب فبُغيَتُها *** قوتٌ مَتى أُعْطِيَتْهُ حاوَلَت أُدُمَا!
في طَبْعِها حُبُّها الدُنيا وقد عَلِمَــتْ *** أنَّ المَنِيَّةَ فينـا حــادِثٌ قُدُمــــــــا!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أحنِّ إلى لقـــــــائك غير أنِّي *** أجلُّك عن عتـــــــــابٍ في كتابِ
ونحن إذا التقينا قبل موتٍ *** شفينا النَّفس من مضض العتابِ
وإن سَبَقـت بنا أيدي المنايـا *** فكم من عــــــاتبٍ تحت الترابِ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

لي حيلةٌ فيمن ينـــمُّ بأنَّني *** أطوي حديثي دونه وخطـــابي!
لكنَّما الكذَّاب يخلق قولَه *** ما حيلتي في المفتري الكذَّابِ؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* البارودي:سُكُــوتي إذا دامَ الحــديثُ كلامُ *** وتقليبُ عَيْنِي في الوُجُوهِ مَلامُ
وصَبْري على الأيَّامِ لا مِن مَذَلَّةٍ *** ولكِنْ يَدٌ مَغْلُولـــةٌ وحُســــــامُ
أُلامُ على أنِّي صَبَرْتُ وهل فَتَىً *** على الصَّبرِ إنْ قلَّ المعينُ يُلامُ؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أبو العتاهية:
 أستغفرُ اللهَ مِن ذنبي ومِن سَرَفي *** إنِّي وإن كُنتُ مستورًا لـَخَطَّاءُ!
لم تَقتَحِم بي دواعي النَّفسِ معصيةً *** إلَّا وبَيني وبينَ النورِ ظلماءُ!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* الرحالة ابن جبير:
بيانُ المـــــرء بالإكثار عيبٌ *** وعقبى الصَّـمت أقــرب للبيـانِ
وما في الأرض إن فكَّرتَ شيء *** أحق بطول سجنٍ من لسانِ

----------


## فالح الحجية

اقول في قصيدة نظمتها متشوقا ا

الله يجعل في الانسان رحمته 
والشوق يكبر والايمان يرتفع 


والله يعلم من يخفي عواطفه
من الخلائق وبالافعال تنتزع

أحببت نور الهدى والشوق يدفعني
نحو الحبيب وبالانوار ينسطع

في وارف من عبير العطر يدفعني
هبّت نسائمه والروح تقتنع

اذ كنت في روضة والناس تزحمني 
تنها ل مني دموع الشوق تنهمع

أجهشت ابكي بكل الدمع أهمله 
في هيبة العشق والامال تجتمع

مفاصلي رجفت ما عادت لتحملني 
صوتي نشيجا وبالقران ينصدع 1

كالطفل أبكي حرقة والقلب في وله
اذ كاد يخرج من جسمي فيمتنع 

وانحلّ جسمي فيما عدّ ت أحضره 
يا ليتها نفحة بالنفس تطّلع

يا سيدي يا رسو ل الله حبكموا 
يملي الفؤاد وبا لاحسان يتّسع 

في المسجد النبوي من نور روضته 
أرواحنا أشرقت كالعطر تندفع 

هبت علينا رياح الشوق عابقة 
في هيبة خشعت والوجد يرتجع 

هبت علينا رياح الروض عاطرة 
ممزوجة اعطارها بالمسك تندلع

حتى اذا لامست روحي تعززها
تحيي بها ميّت الاشواق تنصدع 

واشتد شوقي وبا لانفاس في سحر
او ضجّت الاحلام بالروح تنسفع

والفكر راح الى صرح يشيّده
ذكراه نور من القران يرتفع 

يا ويح قلبي وما نفسي بعالمة
حبي وشوقي فكالينبوع يندفع 

والشمس فيها - ومن اشراقها ألق
يخبو- بحضرته الانوار تنسطع

يا لهف نفسي بساح الشوق واقفة
والقلب يخفق والعينان تند مع 

كالمزن تجريه دمعا حين تهرقه 
اذ كان قلبي الى الاشوا ق منتجع

هذ ا الضريح - ضريح الشوق أعشقه 
- للمصطفى المختار والخلق تجتمع 

أبكيك يا سيدي دمعا ينازعني
شوقا يؤ رّ قني و الر وح تنصدع

ان الفؤاد لمقروح به جرحا 
في حبّكم وبنار الشوق تنسكع

القلب حاطت به الأنوار في ألق
قد رحت أبكي لرب العرش أرتجع 

ان الصلاة لرب العرش تسعدني
في روضة حزمت لله ترتفع

والقلب شاق وللمحبوب في ولع 
والفكر راق وبالاوصال تنسجع 

نفسي جناب رسول الله يشغلها
في هيبة عظمت والروح تنصدع

وانحل نهر الدمع يشكو عند روضته 
شوقا اليه وفيها القلب ينخلع

يا دمع أهمل بلا عيب ولا وجل
في روضة . أبحرا للدمع تتسع

كل الرجال حشود عند روضته 
والدمع منهمل والنفس تنصرع 

يا سيدي يا رسول الله معذرة 
الكل في حضرة التقريب تستمع 
! - اشارة الى الاية الكريمة ( ان الذين يغضون اصواتهم عند رسول الله اولئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى لهم مغفرة واجر عظيم ) سورة الحجرات - 3
شعر 
فالح نصيف الحجية
الكيلاني
لى  روضة الحبيب المصطفى  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:

----------


## فالح الحجية

كم مر بي فيك عيش لست أذكره
ومر بي فيك عيش لست أنساه 

ودعت فيك بقايا ما علقت‏ به 
من الشباب وما ودعت ذكراه 

أهفو إليه على ما أقرحت كبدي
من التباريج أولاه وأخراه 

لبسته ودموع العين طيعة 
والنفس جياشة والقلب أواه 

فكان عوني على وجد أكابده 
ومر عيش على العلات ألقاه 

إن خان ودي صديق كنت أصحبه
أو خان عهدي حبيب كنت أهواه 

قد أرخص الدمع ينبوع الغناء به
وا لهفتي ونضوب الشيب أغلاه 

كم روح الدمع عن قلبي وكم غسلت 
منه السوابق حزنا في حناياه 

قالوا تحررت من قيد الملاح فعش 
حرا ففي الأسر ذلّ كنت تأباه 

فقلت‏ يا ليته دامت صرامته 
ما كان أرفقه عندي وأحناه 

بدلت منه بقيد لست أفلته
وكيف أفلت قيدا صاغه الله 
 ويقول الشاعر حافظ ابراهيم 

أسرى الصبابة أحياء وإن جهدوا
أما المشيب ففي الأموات أسراه

من شعر  ( حافظ ابراهيم )

----------


## فالح الحجية

وللشاعر محمد العيد الجزائري  وقفة على قبور شهداء الثورة الجزائرية فيبقول


رحم الله معشر الشهداء 
و جزاهم عنّا كريم الجزاء 

وسقى بالنعيم منهم ترابا
مستطابا معطر الارجاء

هذه في الثرى قبور حوَتْهم 
أم قصور تسمو على الجوزاء 

أيها الزائرون ساحة الطهر
قدسي وعزة القعساء

إنّهم عند ربّهم حول رزق 
منه في نعمة و في سرّّاء 

هكذا أخبر الإله فصدَّق 
نبأ الله أصدق الأنبــــــــــ  ـاء 

شهداء التمدين في كل عصر 
سرج الأرض بل نجوم السماء

لم أجد في الرجال أعلى وساماً 
من شهيد مخضّب بالدّماء 

إنَّ ذكرى الشهيد أرفع من أن 
ترفعوها بالصّخرة الصمّاء

واقتدوا وائتسوا بهم في المزايا
انهم أهل قدوة وائتساء

واخلفوهم بالصدق في خدمة 
الشعب و في أهلهم وفي الأبناء 

إنهم قادة الفيالق في الزحــف
لخوض المعارك الحمراء 

انهم رادة البطولة في النصر
وعزّالحمى ورفع اللواء


إنهم أوفوا العهود فهل أنـتم
لميثاقهم من الأوفياء 

إنهم تربة الجزائر مهد 
عبقري لثورة العظماء 

وهي أرض الإسلام ذي المبدأ 
السمـح وأرض العروبة العرباء .

هكذا كانت الجزائرميعا
دا كريما لأقدس الايحاء

تتعالى منائر الحق فيها
من بعيد لخائضي الظلماء

ثورة الشِّعر أنتجت ثورة
الشعب وعادت عليه بالآلاء

كل من لم يثر على الهون
والذلة داسته أرجل الأقوياء

أيها الشعب أنت ملهم شعري 
في كفاحي وملهب الاحشاء

أين منا ما سامنا من عذاب
أين منّا ما ساءنا من شقاء

جلّ من أخضع الطّغاة فذلوا
وعليهم قضى بحكم الجلاء

أصبحت أرضنا مثالا من الفر
دوس في أمن شعبها والهناء



*****************************

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* المعرِّي:
 وقَلَّما تسكنُ الأضغانُ في خَلَدٍ *** إلَّا وفي وَجهِ مَن يَسعى بها كَلَفُ

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* أبوالعتاهية:
يا ساكِنَ القبرِ عن قليلِ *** ماذا تَزَوَّدتَ لِلرَحيلِ؟!
الحمدُ للهِ ذي المعالي *** والحَولِ وَالقُوَّةِ الجَليلِ
إنَّا لمستَوطِنون دارًا *** نحنُ بها عابرو سَبيلِ
دار أذىً لم يَزَل عليلٌ *** يشكو أذاها إلى عليلِ
كم شاهدٍ أنَّها سَتَفنى *** مِن منزلٍ مُقفِرِ مُحيلِ
كم مُستَظِلٍّ بظلِّ مُلكٍ *** أُخرِجَ مِن ظِلِّهِ الظَليلِ
لا بُدَّ للمُلكِ مِن زوالٍ *** عن مُستَدالٍ إلى مُديلِ!

----------


## محمد يحيى محمد

قال محمد محمود الزبيري :
خرجنا من السجن شم الانوف 
كما تخرج الاسد من غابهـــــــــــ  ــا
نمر على شفرات السيـــــــــــ  ـــــــــوف 
ونأتي المنية من بابهـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ا
ونأبى الحيـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــاة اذا دنست
بعسف الطغاة وارهابهــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــا
ونحتقر الحادثــــــــا  ت الكبــــــــار 
اذا اعترضتنــــــــ  ــــــا بأتعابهــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـا
ونعلم ان القضـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــا واقع
وان الامور بأسبابهــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـا
ستعلم امتنـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــا اننــــــــــــ  ـــــــا
ركبنا الخطوب حنانا بهـــــــــــــ  ا
فإن نحن فزنا فيا طــــــــــــــ  ــالما
تذل الصعاب لطلابهـــــــــ  ــــــــــــــا
وان نلق حتفــــــــــــ  ـــا فيا حبذا
المنايا... تجيء لخطابهــــا
انفنا الاقامة في امـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــة
تداس بأقدام اربابهـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــا
وسرنا لنفلت من خزيهـــــــــــ  ـا
كراما ونخلص من عابهـــــا
وكم حية تنطوي حولنــــــــــا
فننسل من بين انيابهـــــــــ  ــــــا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

لن يُدرك المجد أقوامٌ ذوو كَرمٍ *** حتى يذلُّوا وإن عزُّوا لأقوامِ
ويُشتَموا فترى الألوان مشرقةً *** لا صُفح ذُلٍّ ولكن صُفح أحلامِ!

----------


## شيرين عابدين

أسـمـرْ..أنـا..أز  عــر أنــا دمـِّي..خـفـيـف..  و..زيــنْ ..
 ولـدتـنـتي..أمـي  ..بالأسـر  زلـمة و ابـن..صـقـرينْ ..
 همِّي كـرامـة هالـوطـن..والأرض عـنـدي.. ديــنْ ..
 والدَّيـن  يـحـتـاج  الــزّلــمْ..و الفــرد..بالـكـف  ِّـيـنْ ..!!
* 
*

                                  ( ســــلام صــــالح )

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال  عمرو بن معدي كرب:
وليس يعاب المرء من جبن يومه *** إذا عرفت عنه الشجاعة بالأمس

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*
**مَن أعمَلَ اليأسَ كان اليأسُ جاعله* ****** معظَّمًا أبــدًا في أعـــين الناس
ومَن رماهم بعين الطامعـين رأى* ****** ذلًّا وحسّوه مـــرَّ المنــع في كاس
اليأسُ خيرٌ وما للناس من ثمرٍ* ****** هات امرءًا ذلَّ بعد اليأس للناس!
*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

بكى صاحبي لما رأى الموت فوقه ... مُظلاً كإظلال السَّحاب إذا اكفَهر
فقلت له صبـراً خليلي فإنَّما ... يكونُ غـداً حسنُ الثناءِ لمن صبر
فما أخَّر الإحجـامُ يوماً معجِّلاً ... ولا عجَّل الإقدامُ ما أخَّر القدر
فنبهته سهم الفـؤاد كأنه ... صفيحة هندي قضى حقه ذكر
وكرَّ حفاظاً خشية العار بعدما ... رأى الموت معروفاً علَى منهج الفكر
غلامٌ رماه الله بالخيـر ناشئاً ... له سَيماء لا تَشُقّ علَى البصر
كأنَّ الثريَّا علقت في جبينه ... وفي نحره الشِّعرى وفي خدّه القمر
إذا قيلت العوراء أغضى كأنَّه ... ذليل بلا ذلٍّ ولو شاء لانتصر

----------


## أبوسعيد العباسي

> *وليس ينال المجد من كان همه *** طروق الأغاني واعتناق الحبائب**
> **ولا**بلغ العلياء إلا أبن حرة *** قليل أفتكار في وقوع العواقب**
> **جريءُُ على الأعداء**مرُُ مذاقه *** بعيد المدى جمٌ الندى والمواهب*


بوركت من ناشر للفضيلة

----------


## أبوسعيد العباسي

من شعر الامام الشافعي الجميل والمميز والمفيد في جانب حياتك 


ثَلاَثٌ هُنَّ مُهْلِكَة ُ الأنامِ	*** وداعية ُ الصحيحِ إلى السِّقامِ
دَوامُ مُدَامَة ٍ وَدَوَامُ وطءٍ	*** وإدخالُ الطَّعامِ على الطعامِ

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال أحمد بن منير واصفاً عماد دين زنكي رحمه الله :
في ذرا ملك هو الدهـ ... ر عطاء واستلابا
من له كف تبز ال ... غيث سحا وانسكابا
فاتح في وجه كل ... أمة للنصر بابا
ترجف الدنيا إذا حر ... ك للسير الركابا
وتخر المشمخرا ... ت اختلالا واضطرابا
وترى.الأعداء من هيـ ... بته تأوى الشعابا
وإذا ما لفحتهم ... ناره صاروا كبابا
با عماد الدين لا زل ... ت على الدين سحابا
جاعلا من دونه سي ... فك إن ريع حجابا
فالبس النعماء في الأ ... من الذي طبت وطابا
وأصف عيشا إن أعدا ... ءك. قد صاروا ترابا

قلت: والعجيب ان ابن منير كان رافضياً

----------


## خنساء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم على هذه الموسوعة الرائعة
يقول أبو فراس الحمداني: 

يا حَسرَةً ما أَكادُ أَحمِلُها
آخِرُها مُزعِجٌ وَأَوَّلُها

عَليلَةٌ بِالشَآمِ مُفرَدَةٌ
باتَ بِأَيدي العِدى مُعَلِّلُها

تُمسِكُ أَحشاءَها عَلى حُرَقٍ
تُطفِئُها وَالهُمومُ تُشعِلُها

إِذا اِطمَأَنَّت وَأَينَ أَو هَدَأَت
عَنَّت لَها ذُكرَةٌ تُقَلقِلُها

تَسأَلُ عَنّا الرُكبانَ جاهِدَةً
بِأَدمُعٍ ماتَكادُ تُمهِلُها

يامَن رَأى لي بِحِصنِ خِرشَنَةٍ
أُسدَ شَرىً في القُيودِ أَرجُلُها

يامَن رَأى لي الدُروبَ شامِخَةً
دونَ لِقاءِ الحَبيبِ أَطوَلُها

يامَن رَأى لي القُيودَ موثَقَةٌ
عَلى حَبيبِ الفُؤادِ أَثقَلُها

يا أَيُّها الراكِبانِ هَل لَكُما
في حَملِ نَجوى يَخِفُّ مَحمَلُها

قولا لَها إِن وَعَت مَقالَكُما
وَإِنَّ ذِكري لَها لَيُذهِلُها

يا أُمَّتا هَذِهِ مَنازِلُنا
نَترِكُها تارَةً وَنَنزِلُها

يا أُمَّتا هَذِهِ مَوارِدُنا
نَعُلُّها تارَةً وَنُنهَلُها

أَسلَمَنا قَومُنا إِلى نُوَبٍ
أَيسَرُها في القُلوبِ أَقتَلُها

وَاِستَبدَلوا بَعدَنا رِجالَ وَغىً
يَوَدُّ أَدنى عُلايَ أَمثَلُها

لَيسَت تَنالُ القُيودُ مِن قَدَمي
وَفي اِتِّباعي رِضاكَ أَحمِلُها

ياسَيِّداً ماتُعَدُّ مَكرُمَةٌ
إِلّا وَفي راحَتَيهِ أَكمَلُها

لاتَتَيَمَّم وَالماءُ تُدرِكُهُ
غَيرُكَ يَرضى الصُغرى وَيَقبَلُها

إِنَّ بَني العَمِّ لَستَ تَخلُفُهُم
إِن عادَتِ الأُسدُ عادَ أَشبُلُها

أَنتَ سَماءٌ وَنَحنُ أَنجُمُها
أَنتَ بِلادٌ وَنَحنُ أَجبُلُها

أَنتَ سَحابٌ وَنَحنُ وابِلُهُ
أَنتَ يَمينٌ وَنَحنُ أَنمُلُها

بِأَيِّ عُذرٍ رَدَدتَ والِهَةً
عَلَيكَ دونَ الوَرى مُعَوَّلُها

جاءَتكَ تَمتاحُ رَدَّ واحِدِها
يَنتَظِرُ الناسُ كَيفَ تُقفِلُها

سَمَحتَ مِنّي بِمُهجَةٍ كَرُمَت
أَنتَ عَلى يَأسِها مُؤَمَّلُها

إِن كُنتَ لَم تَبذِلِ الفِداءَ لَها
فَلَم أَزَل في رِضاكَ أَبذِلُها

تِلكَ المَوَدّاتُ كَيفَ تُهمِلُها
تِلكَ المَواعيدُ كَيفَ تُغفِلُها

تِلكَ العُقودُ الَّتي عَقَدتَ لَنا
كَيفَ وَقَد أُحكِمَت تُحَلِّلُها

أَرحامُنا مِنكَ لِم تُقَطِّعُها
وَلَم تَزَل دائِباً تُوَصِّلُها

أَينَ المَعالي الَّتي عُرِفتَ بِها
تَقولُها دائِماً وَتَفعَلُها

ياواسِعَ الدارِ كَيفَ توسِعُها
وَنَحنُ في صَخرَةٍ نُزَلزِلُها

ياناعِمَ الثَوبِ كَيفَ تُبدِلُهُ
ثِيابُنا الصوفُ مانُبَدِّلُها

ياراكِبَ الخَيلِ لَو بَصُرتَ بِنا
نَحمِلُ أَقيادُنا وَنَنقُلُها

رَأَيتَ في الضُرِّ أَوجُهاً كَرُمَت
فارَقَ فيكَ الجَمالَ أَجمَلُها

قَد أَثَّرَ الدَهرُ في مَحاسِنِها
تَعرِفُها تارَةً وَتَجهَلُها

فَلا تَكِلنا فيها إِلى أَحَدٍ
مُعِلُّها مُحسِناً يُعَلِّلُها

لايَفتَحُ الناسُ بابَ مَكرُمَةٍ
صاحِبُها المُستَغاثُ يُقفِلُها

أَيَنبَري دونَكَ الكِرامُ لَها
وَأَنتَ قَمقامُها وَأَحمَلُها

وَأَنتَ إِن عَنَّ حادِثٌ جَلَلٌ
قُلَّبُها المُرتَجى وَحُوَّلُها

مِنكَ تَرَدّى بِالفَضلِ أَفضَلُها
مِنكَ أَفادَ النَوالَ أَنوَلُها

فَإِن سَأَلنا سِواكَ عارِفَةً
فَبَعدَ قَطعِ الرَجاءِ نَسأَلُها

إِذا رَأَينا أولى الكِرامِ بِها
يُضيعُها جاهِداً وَيُهمِلُها

لَم يَبقَ في الناسِ أُمَّةٌ عُرِفَت
إِلّا وَفَضلُ الأَميرِ يَشمَلُها

نَحنُ أَحَقُّ الوَرى بِرَأفَتِهِ
فَأَينَ عَنّا وَأَينَ مَعدِلُها

يامُنفِقَ المالِ لايُريدُ بِهِ
إِلّا المَعالي الَّتي يُؤَثِّلُها

أَصبَحتَ تَشري مَكارِماً فُضُلاً
فِداؤُنا قَد عَلِمَت أَفضَلُها

لايَقبَلُ اللَهُ قَبلَ فَرضِكَ ذا
نافِلَةً عِندَهُ تُنَفِّلُها

----------


## خنساء

ويقول الشريف الرضي في رثاء أمه:

أُبكيكِ لو نقع الغليل بكائي
وَأقُولُ لَوْ ذَهَبَ المَقالُ بِدائي

وَأعُوذُ بالصّبْرِ الجَميلِ تَعَزّياً
لَوْ كَانَ بالصّبْرِ الجَميلِ عَزائي

طوراً تكاثرني الدموع وتارة
آوي الى اكرومتي وحيائي

كم عبرة موتها باناملي
وسترتها متجملاً بردائي

ابدي التجلد للعدو ولو درى
بتَمَلْمُلي لَقَدِ اشتَفَى أعدائي

ما كنت اذخر في فداك رغيبة
لو كان يرجع ميت بفداءِ

لو كان يدفع ذا الحمام بقوة
لتكدست عصب وراءَ لوائي

بِمُدَرَّبِينَ عَلى القِرَاعِ تَفَيَّأُوا
ظِلَّ الرّمَاحِ لكُلّ يَوْمِ لِقَاءِ

قَوْمٌ إذا مَرِهُوا بِأغبابِ السُّرَى
كَحَلُوا العُيُونَ بإثمِدِ الظّلْمَاءِ

يَمشُونَ في حَلَقِ الدّرُوعِ كأنّهُمْ
صم الجلامد في غدير الماءِ

ببروق ادراع ورعد صوارم
وغمام قسطلة ووبل دماءِ

فَارَقْتُ فِيكِ تَماسُكي وَتَجَمّلي
ونسيت فيك تعززي وابائي

وَصَنَعْتُ مَا ثَلَمَ الوَقَارَ صَنيعُهُ
مما عراني من جوى البرحاءِ

كم زفرة ضعفت فصارت انة
تَمّمْتُهَا بِتَنَفّسِ الصُّعَداءِ

لَهفَانَ أنْزُو في حَبَائِلِ كُرْبَة ٍ
مَلَكَتْ عَليّ جَلادَتي وَغَنَائي

وجرى الزمان على عوائد كيده
في قلب آمالي وعكس رجائي

قَدْ كُنتُ آمُلُ أنْ أكونَ لكِ الفِدا
مِمّا ألَمّ، فكُنتِ أنْتِ فِدائي

وَتَفَرُّقُ البُعَداءِ بَعْدَ مَوَدَّة ٍ
صعب فكيف تفرق القرباءِ

وَخَلائِقُ الدّنْيَا خَلائِقُ مُومِسٍ
للمنع آونة وللاعطاءِ

طوراً تبادلك الصفاء وتارة
تَلْقَاكَ تُنكِرُهَا مِنَ البَغضَاءِ

وَتَداوُلُ الأيّامِ يُبْلِينَا كَمَا
يُبلي الرّشَاءَ تَطاوُحُ الأرْجَاءِ

وَكَأنّ طُولَ العُمْرِ روحَة ُ رَاكِبٍ
قضى اللغوب وجد في الاسراءِ

أنْضَيتِ عَيشَكِ عِفّة ً وَزَهَادَة ً
وَطُرِحْتِ مُثْقَلَة ً مِنَ الأعْبَاءِ

بصِيَامِ يَوْمِ القَيظِ تَلْهَبُ شَمْسُهُ
وقيام طول الليلة الليلاءِ

ما كان يوما بالغبين من اشترى
رغد الجنان بعيشة خشناءِ

لَوْ كَانَ مِثلَكِ كُلُّ أُمٍّ بَرّة ٍ
غني البنون بها عن الآباءِ

كيف السلو وكل موقع لحظة
اثر لفضلك خالد بازائي

فَعَلاتُ مَعرُوفٍ تُقِرّ نَوَاظِرِي
فَتَكُونُ أجْلَبَ جالِبٍ لبُكائي

مَا مَاتَ مَنْ نَزَعَ البَقَاءَ، وَذِكْرُهُ
بالصّالحاتِ يُعَدّ في الأحْيَاءِ

فبأي كف استجن واتقي
صَرْفَ النّوَائِبِ أمْ بِأيّ دُعَاءِ

ومن الممول لي اذا ضاقت يدي
ومن المعلل لي من الادواءِ

ومن الذي ان ساورتني نكبة
كَانَ المُوَقّي لي مِنَ الأسْوَاءِ

أمْ مَنْ يَلِطّ عَليّ سِتْرَ دُعَائِهِ
حَرَماً مِنَ البَأسَاءِ وَالضّرّاءِ

رُزءانِ يَزْدادانِ طُولَ تَجَدّدٍ
أبَدَ الزّمَانِ: فَناؤها وَبَقائي

شهد الخلائق انها لنجيبة
بدَليلِ مَنْ وَلَدَتْ مِنَ النُّجَبَاءِ

في كل مظلم ازمة أو ضيقة
يَبْدُو لهَا أثَرُ اليَدِ البَيْضَاءِ

ذَخَرَتْ لَنا الذّكرَ الجَميلَ إذا انقضَى
ما يذخر الآباء للابناءِ

قَدْ كُنْتُ آمُلُ أنْ يَكُونَ أمامَها
يومي وتشفق ان تكون ورائي

آوي الى برد الظلال كأنني
لِتَحَرّقي آوِي إلى الرّمضَاءِ

واهب من طيب المنام تفزعاً
فزع اللديغ نبا عن الاغفاءٍِ

آبَاؤكِ الغُرّ الّذِينَ تَفَجّرَتْ
بِهِمُ يَنَابيعٌ مِنَ النّعْمَاءِ

مِنْ نَاصِرٍ للحَقّ أوْ داعٍ إلى
سبل الهدى أو كاشف الغماءِ

نزلوا بعرعرة السنام من العلى
وَعَلَوا عَلى الأثْبَاجِ وَالأمْطَاءِ

من كل مستبق اليدين الى الندى
وَمُسَدِّدِ الأقْوَالِ وَالآرَاءِ

يُرْجَى عَلى النّظَرِ الحَدِيدِ تَكَرّماً
ويخاف في الاطراق والاغضاءِ

دَرَجُوا عَلى أثَرِ القُرُونِ وَخَلّفُوا
طُرُقاً مُعَبَّدَة ً مِنَ العَلْيَاءِ

يا قبر امنحه الهوى واود لو
نزفت عليه دموع كل سماءِ

لا زَالَ مُرْتَجِزُ الرّعُودِ مُجَلْجِلٌ
هَزِجُ البَوَارِقِ مُجلِبُ الضّوْضَاءِ

يرغو رغاء العود جعجعه السرى
وَيَنُوءُ نَوْءَ المُقرِبِ العُشَرَاءِ

يقتاد مثقلة الغمام كانما
ينهضن بالعقدات والانقاءِ

يهفو بها جنح الدجى ويسوقها
سوقَ البِطَاءِ بِعاصِفٍ هَوْجَاءِ

يرميك بارقها بافلاذ الحيا
وَيَفُضّ فِيكَ لَطائِمَ الأنْداءِ

متحلياً عذراء كل سحابة
تَغْذُو الجَمِيمَ برَوْضَة ٍ عَذْرَاءِ

للومت ان لم اسقها بمدامعي
وَوَكلْتُ سُقْيَاهَا إلى الأنْوَاءِ

لهفي على القوم الالى غادرتهم
وعليهم طبق من البيداءِ

مُتَوَسّدِينَ عَلى الخُدُودِ كَأنّمَا
كرعوا على ظمأ من الصهباءِ

صور ضننت على العيون بلحظها
أمْسَيْتُ أُوقِرُها مِنَ البَوْغَاءِ

وَنَوَاظِرٌ كَحَلَ التُّرَابُ جُفُونَها
قد كنت احرسها من الاقذاءِ

قربت ضرائحهم على زوارها
ونأوا عن الطلاب اي تنائي

وابئس ما تلقى بعقر ديارهم
أُذْنُ المُصِيخِ بِهَا وَعَينُ الرّائي

معروفك السامي انيسك كلما
وَرَدَ الظّلامُ بوَحشَة ِ الغَبْرَاءِ

وضياءُ ما قدمته من صالح
لك في الدجى بدل من الاضواءِ

إنّ الذي أرْضَاهُ فِعلُكِ لا يَزَلْ
تُرْضِيكِ رَحْمَتُهُ صَبَاحَ مَسَاءِ

صَلّى عَلَيكِ، وَما فَقَدْتِ صَلاتَهُ
قَبلَ الرّدَى ، وَجَزاكِ أيّ جَزَاءِ

لَوْ كَانَ يُبلِغُكِ الصّفيحُ رَسَائِلي
او كان يسمعك التراب ندائي

لَسَمِعتِ طُولَ تَأوّهي وَتَفَجّعي
وعلمت حسن رعايتي ووفائي

كَانَ ارْتِكاضِي في حَشاكِ مُسَبِّباً
رَكضَ الغَليلِ عَلَيكِ في أحشائي

----------


## خنساء

وأعتذر على الإطالة..

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

لولا أميمة لم أجزع من العدم ... ولم أقاس الدجى في حندس الظلم 
 وزادني رغبة في العيش معرفتي ... ذل اليتيمة يجفوها ذوو الرحم 
 أحاذر الفقر يوما أن يلم بها ... فيهتك الستر عن لحم على وضم 
 تهوى حياتي وأهوى موتها شفقا ... والموت أكرم نزال على الحرم 
 أخشى فظاظة عم أو جفاء أخ ... وكنت أبقي عليها من أذى الكلم 
اسحق بن خلف

----------


## سامضي و الثبات يشد ازري

أبي الفتح البستي

 أحسن إلى الناس تستعبد قلوبهم * * * فطالما استعبد الإنسان إحسان
 يا خادم الجسم كم تشقى بخدمته * * * أتطلب الربح فيما فيه خسران
 أقبل على النفس واستكمل فضائلها * * * فأنت بالنفس لا بالجسم انسان
وإن أساء مسيء فليكن لك في * * * عروض زلته صفح وغفران
 وكن على الدهر معوانا لذى أمل * * * يرجو نداك فإن الحر معوان
 واشدد يديك بحبل الله معتصما * * * فإنه الركن إن خانتك أركان
 من يتق الله يحمد في عواقبه * * * ويكفه شر من عزوا ومن هانوا
 من استعان بغير الله في طلب * * * فإن ناصره عجز وخذلان

----------


## سامضي و الثبات يشد ازري

محمود غنيم

 فرض القوي على الضعيف رقابة * * * من ذا يكون على الرقيب رقيبا
 القوت عنوان الحياة ، فما له * * * أمسى يبيد ممالكاً و شعوبا
 حتام ننعت بالبطولة فاتكا * * * يحكي الوحوش ضراوة و وثوبا
 لا تجعلوا سفك الدماء مناقباً * * * للفاتحين ، بل اجعلوه ذنوبا
 المجد ليس لفاتك ولوانه * * * بذ النسور مخالباً و نيوبا
 والغار يبرأ من رؤوس أهلها * * * ساموا الأنام القتل و التعذيبا
 ما الباسل المغوار إلا مصلح * * * ملأ الحياة على البرية طيبا
 جادت به الدنيا الضنينة عالماً * * * متضلعاً أو شاعراً موهوبا
 إنا نريد من السلام لبابه * * * لا لفظه أو صكه المكتوبا
 عذراً إذا ما الشك خامر معشراً * * * عهدوا السياسة بالكلام لعوبا
 كم للسلام مواثقاً عبثت بها * * * ريح السياسة شمألاً و جنوبا

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*دعاني الناصحون من الأهالي *** غداة شددت للهيجا رحـالي*
*وقالوا لا نطيـق اليوم بيْنًا *** أهجـرًا بعد هجـرٍ في تـوالي*
*وقالوا إن هـذا الدين يسـرٌ *** فماذا لو عدلت إلى اعتـدالي*
*تزود من دنـاك ببعـض مالٍ *** فنعْم المـالُ للرجل المثـالي*
*وحسبك هـاهنا عرضًا قريبًا *** كفاك من العلى كدُ العيـال*
*فإنا معشـرٌ ضعفاءُ جـدًا *** ومعـذورون في أمـر القتـال*
*ولاة الأمـر قـد غلبـوا علينا *** تعوّل إنه قهـر الرجـال*
*فلا تضرب لنا مثلا بقـوم *** يضم شتاتـهم شعف الجبـال*
*فـلا مـال ولا أهـل وإنا *** لنـا مـال وإنا لنـا أهـالي*
*كذلك قالـت الأعـراب قِدْما *** غداة دعوا إلى أمر النـزال*
*حمـاة الـدين هبوا واستعدوا *** فليس الوقت وقتا للجـدال*
*أعـدوا عـدة من خيـر زاد *** وأخـرى عـدة للإنتقـال*
*وإما تسمعـوا يومًـا منـادٍ *** أخيـل الله هبـي أو تعـالي*
*فلبوا الأمر واجتهدوا اجتهادا *** فمن طلب العلى سهر الليالي*
*ومن طلب العلى من غير كد *** أضاع العمر في طلب المحـال*
*ومن ينكل عن امر الله يومًـا *** يؤول به النكول إلى النكـال*

*بقلم المجاهد أبي خيثمة الموريتاني تقبله الله

*<strong>

----------


## أمة القادر

> *دعاني الناصحون من الأهالي *** غداة شددت للهيجا رحـالي*
> *وقالوا لا نطيـق اليوم بيْنًا *** أهجـرًا بعد هجـرٍ في تـوالي*
> *وقالوا إن هـذا الدين يسـرٌ *** فماذا لو عدلت إلى اعتـدالي*
> *تزود من دنـاك ببعـض مالٍ *** فنعْم المـالُ للرجل المثـالي*
> *وحسبك هـاهنا عرضًا قريبًا *** كفاك من العلى كدُ العيـال*
> *فإنا معشـرٌ ضعفاءُ جـدًا *** ومعـذورون في أمـر القتـال*
> *ولاة الأمـر قـد غلبـوا علينا *** تعوّل إنه قهـر الرجـال*
> *فلا تضرب لنا مثلا بقـوم *** يضم شتاتـهم شعف الجبـال*
> *فـلا مـال ولا أهـل وإنا *** لنـا مـال وإنا لنـا أهـالي*
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا و اسمحوا لنا بالنقل.

----------

